# GTX 1080 Ti Laberthread



## chischko (30. Mai 2016)

Hi, 

nVidia hat offiziell die 1080Ti announced!

*Preis*: 819 € hierzulande (699 $ in den USA) Quelle, Screenshot
*Auslieferung* ab nächster Woche. 
Hier gibt es den Stream als Aufzeichnung: GeForce GTX 1080 Ti-Grafikkarte | NVIDIA
Aktuell scheint es so als seien die 1080Ti FE *WaKü-Fullcover* mit denen der Titan X (Pascal) kompatibel (Quelle). 
Erster Test in der PCGH: Geforce GTX 1080 Ti im Test: Titan-X-Thronfolger von Nvidia fur 819 Euro 

*Techn. Eckdaten*: (Quelle)
                     Framebuffer: 11 GB GDDR5X
                    Speichergeschwindigkeit: 11 Gbps
352-Bit breite Speicherschnittstelle
Speicherbandbreite: 484 GB/s
Basistakt: 1480 Mhz
                                     Boost-Takt Effektiv: 1582 MHz
Dual FET Netzteil mit 7 Phasen
3584 nVidia CUDA Kerne


Über *Custommodelle:
*Ankündigung von 
Zotac: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...855/News/mehrere-Versionen-von-Zotac-1222970/
MSI: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...arte-265855/News/Modelle-vorgestellt-1222976/

Aktuelle kleine Marktübersicht der ersten Custom Modelle: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...5/News/Custom-Designs-Preisvergleich-1223058/ 
Teaser: 
http://wccftech.com/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-x-twin-frozr-iv-teaser/ und
http://wccftech.com/asus-custom-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-graphics-cards/ (danke an Schnupfer1)

Ich freue mich über 'ne lebhafte Diskussion! 

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Für alle Links in diesem Post gilt: Ich  distanziere ich mich hiermit ausdrücklich von allen Inhalten aller  gelinkten Seiten auf meiner Homepage und mache mir diese Inhalte nicht  zu Eigen.


----------



## Rousi (30. Mai 2016)

Dann kann der Spekulatius hier weiter gehen


----------



## chischko (30. Mai 2016)

Richtig! Müssen ihn nur noch mit Leben füllen etc.  
Werd den Startpost auch noch sukzessive erweitern, will hier nur mal den Platz zum Austausch schaffen. Fakten udn mehr Gerüchte etc. gibt es ja wie immer Häppchenweise und wenn ich mal nen ruhigen Abend habe


----------



## Obiwan (8. Juni 2016)

1080Ti rechne ich stark mit, dass sie irgendwann kommt. Allerdings wohl erst, wenn AMD etwas ankündigt, was halbwegs an die 1080 rankommt. Die 980Ti wurde ja auch kurz vor dem Fury (X)-Release auf den Makt gebracht.

Wenn denn was kommt, und davon gehe ich aus, sieht es imo nach GP102 aus, vielleicht sogar als Titan "X irgendwas" und 1080Ti. Allerdings werden da jetzt schon für einen vermeintlichen Mittelklasse-GP104 Preise aufgerufen, die mir Sorgen machen. Viel zu hoch mangels echtem Wettbewerb.


----------



## Skilluminati (8. Juni 2016)

Also laut Videocardz soll die RX 490X spekulativ über 9.8 GFLOPS und 4096 Kerne sowie 16GB HBM2 haben, würde die 1080 performancetechnisch also locker überbieten, wenn man sich die bisherigen RX 480 Benchmarks anschaut.
btw glaube ich, die GTX 1080 Ti wird GDDR5X nutzen.


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2016)

Puh! HBM2 in der R9 490X wäre schon so ne Sache... 
HBM2 soll doch so teuer sein ... das im Preissegment bei AMD is wohl doch eher unwahrscheinlich mMn. 
Glaube eher, dass das einer Titan "X irgendwas" vorbehalten sein wird. Und ob das in einer 1080Ti gegönnt wird wage ich mal ganz leise zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Ebrithil (8. Juni 2016)

Also ich denke, dass die Titan und die Ti die gleichen Speichertypen haben werden(egal ob nun GDDR5X oder HBM2), einfach weil man sonst zwei GP102 entwickeln müsste, einen mit GDDR5(X) Speicher Interface und einen mit HBM2 Speicher Interface, und ob das wirtschaftlich so sinnvoll ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## NuVirus (9. Juni 2016)

Evtl bekommt ja die 1080Ti mit GDDR5 mit 4000Mhz und die Titan halt GDDR5X so wäre ein kleiner Vorteil mehr gegeben.

Aber ich kann mich noch an die Gerüchte erinnern bei denen es hieß ja toll 14/16nm mit HBM = extremer Leistungssprung und jetzt bekommt es nur die Profikarte von Nvidia (wenn Gerüchte stimmen) und halt die neuen großen AMD.

Ich werde mal abwarten was sich so ergibt mit der 980Ti ich hoffe das die noch länger anständig dabei ist.

Naja die Preise werden wohl je nachdem was AMD so bringt wohl leider wieder extrem hoch.

Bis ich die 980Ti@1,45Ghz  mit ner 400-500€ Karte und mindestens 50% Mehrleistung ersetzen kann wird es wohl noch länger dauern ich wollte nur endlich mal meine GTX 670 ersetzen damals und alles andere hatte für mich zu wenig Speicher oder Mehrleistung....


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Evtl bekommt ja die 1080Ti mit GDDR5 mit 4000Mhz und die Titan halt GDDR5X so wäre ein kleiner Vorteil mehr gegeben.


Das widerum glaube ich keinesfalls. Wenn die 1080 schon GDDR5X hat wird die 1080Ti keinesfalls nur GDDR5 haben... 
Am plausibelsten klingt mir eigentlich dann, dass die Titan halt einfach wieder mehr Speicher hat aber die selbe Technologie GDDR5X bei allen GTX10xx verwendet wird nur eben im professionellen Bereich die HBM2 Chips verbaut werden. 

Aber das ist sicher ne Sache die sich nVidia noch überlegen wird bzw. noch kommunizieren muss ... irgendwann...


----------



## wooty1337 (9. Juni 2016)

Orientiert an der GTX 9XX reihe könnte die Titan ja über den 3-fachen Speicher der 1080 verfügen und die Ti dann wiederum über die Hälfte der Titan. Sprich 24 respektive 12 GB DDR5X? Ich glaube nicht dass bei solchen Speichermengen HBM2 zum Einsatz kommt. Aber evtl. kommt ja alles anders ^^


----------



## Razerbear (9. Juni 2016)

Die GDDR5X mit hoher Bandbreite z.b. 384 oder 512bit kann man sich  doch zufrieden geben. HBM2 brauchen wir erstmal noch nicht, finde ich. Das Potenzial des GDDR5X sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## NuVirus (9. Juni 2016)

Naja gerade da das Speicherinterface ja sowieso schon höher ist halte ich DDR5 für möglich - was ja nicht heißt das es so kommt

HBM kann halt noch ordentlich Strom sparen die Bandbreite ist nen sehr nettes extra dabei.

Du könntest halt die Karte durch HBM höher takten usw. aber klar GDDR5X kann bestimmt wenn es ausgerreifter ist noch deutlich höhere Taktraten.

Ich denke das wir beide Karten in Q1 2017 (also AMD und Nvidia) und das der Preis bzw. Preisanpassung der 1080 etc dann stark vom AMD Preis und Leistung abhängt.


----------



## Razerbear (9. Juni 2016)

Ich fürchte ,dass es vor allem bei Neuerscheinung mit HBM2 deutlicher Preisaufschlag geben wird, so dass es evtl. sich noch nicht lohnt im Bereich Gaming. Der 1080 wird ja schon leider durch 256bit Bandbreite ausgebremst.
Ja, ich rechne auch damit, dass es bis anfang nächstes Jahr kaum an preis tun wird. Leider! 
Nächsten Monat werde ich mich entscheiden müssen, ob ich nun  1070 oder doch 1080 nehme, weil momentan in meinem Rechner nur ein Grafik OnBoard werkelt.


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2016)

Razerbear schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat werde ich mich entscheiden müssen, ob ich nun  1070 oder doch 1080 nehme, weil momentan in meinem Rechner nur ein Grafik OnBoard werkelt.


Nächsten Monat wird es auch mehr Reviews und ordentliche Vergleich e etc. in der PCGH geben. Glaube dann ist es auch insg. solider eine Entschiedung zu treffen mit der dann vorhandenen Informationslage. Die derzeizigen Reviews werden ja SEHR kontrovers diskutiert... da fallen Worte wie "fake" etc.


----------



## Razerbear (9. Juni 2016)

Genau. Lass die Herstellern erstmal die Karten auf dem Markt werfen. Vor mitte Juli macht es bei mir keinen Sinn die Karten zu kaufen, weil mir bis dahin eh die Zeit fehlt.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (12. Juni 2016)

Ich vermute das die 1080 ti Ende bis Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt, 
wenn der Großteil verkauft ist kommt AMD Vega.... vermutlich wieder mal zu spät.
Hoffentlich ist die AMD Vega  leistungsmäßig schneller als Nvidia damit man wieder "halbwegs bezahlbare Preise "
bekommt.
Die 1080 ist für mich eine beschnittene Mittelklasse Grafikarte zum Preis einer High -End Karte.
Ich rechne auch mit 12 GB bei der 1080 ti und Vega. 
Wartet bis die 1080 ti & Co rauskommt und ihr werdet sehen wo die 1080 landet nämlich
dort wo sie hingehört ins Mittelmaß und nicht High - End wie jetzt einige schreiben.


----------



## defPlaya (12. Juni 2016)

Bitte? Die 1080 ist schneller als jede andere Grafikkarte! Das ist High End. Wie kommt man darauf, dass die schnellste Karte nur Mittelmaß ist. Was ist den dann bitte High End? Eine langsamere 980 Ti oder Titan X?


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juni 2016)

Was ich einfach nicht verstehen will bisher war es ja eigl immer so das eben neue Karten ein gutes Stück Leistung mehr zum gleichen Preis Preis hatten bzw. die Mittelklasse wie GTX970 ca. auf dem Niveau der alten High End waren.

So wie es aktuell läuft haben wir irgendwann 1500€ Grafikkarten bei nem Single Chip wie GTX1080 weil die neue Generation mehr Leistung hat...

Klar man will Gewinn machen aber so ist es die falsche Richtung wird alles deutlich teurer aktuell die Entwicklung ist da einfach falsch.


----------



## defPlaya (12. Juni 2016)

Das stimmt. Aber keiner zwingt uns die Karten zu kaufen. Irgendwann ist es zu teuer. Dann werden auch die Kunden nicht mehr kaufen. Dieser Punkt ist aber nicht erreicht und deshalb geht es munter weiter. Trotzdem ist die 1080 nunmal das beste was man aktuell bekommt. Deswegen ist es auch die teuerste Karte.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (12. Juni 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Bitte? Die 1080 ist schneller als jede andere Grafikkarte! Das ist High End. Wie kommt man darauf, dass die schnellste Karte nur Mittelmaß ist. Was ist den dann bitte High End? Eine langsamere 980 Ti oder Titan X?


So sehr wie die 1080   kastriert ist, ist sie für mich nicht High - End.
Erinnert euch wie die 980 rauskam und später die 980 ti rauskam die war High -End.
Die 1080 wird im Moment als Melkmaschine zum Geldverdienen benutzt.
Ich warte auf 1080 ti & Vega. Ich lasse mich nicht um jeden Preis melken und
springe auf jeden Hype auf, ein Stück gelassenheit ist letztendlich Billiger
und Nervenschonender.


----------



## defPlaya (12. Juni 2016)

Pikachu0077 schrieb:


> So sehr wie die 1080   kastriert ist, ist sie für mich nicht High - End.
> Erinnert euch wie die 980 rauskam und später die 980 ti rauskam die war High -End.
> Die 1080 wird im Moment als Melkmaschine zum Geldverdienen benutzt.
> Ich warte auf 1080 ti & Vega. Ich lasse mich nicht um jeden Preis melken und
> ...



Wie auch immer. Die 1080 ist die beste Grafikkarte die man zur Zeit kaufen kann. Somit ist sie High End. Mal gucken wie die 1080 Ti an Leistung zulegen wird. Aber eins kann man sicher sein. Die wird teurer als die aktuell Karten.


----------



## Mysterion (12. Juni 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber keiner zwingt uns die Karten zu kaufen. Irgendwann ist es zu teuer. Dann werden auch die Kunden nicht mehr kaufen. Dieser Punkt ist aber nicht erreicht und deshalb geht es munter weiter. Trotzdem ist die 1080 nunmal das beste was man aktuell bekommt. Deswegen ist es auch die teuerste Karte.



Die Leute kaufen nicht objektiv nach Fakten sondern nach Gemütsverfassung. Bunte Bildchen und nette Sprüche (ergo Marketing) zählen immer noch mehr als alles andere. Die Täuschung ist perfekt.

Das die steigenden Preise einfach hingenommen werden, obwohl das Lohnniveau seit 20 Jahren sinkt, finde ich schon sehr befremdlich.

Der Performancevorsprung der neuen 1080 ist einfach zu gering für eine neue Karte auf Basis des modernsten Fertigungsprozess. Das wird jetzt auch wieder in kleinen Häppchen abgefrühstückt.

Man bedenke die neuen 980 Ti Preise und dass die 1080 OC-Modelle vielleicht 15 % im besten Fall drauflegen. dann sind wir bei einem Aufpreis von 33 %. Die 1080 ist zudem einfach ein Mittelklasse-Chip. Das ist auch keine Meinung sondern das offizielle Etikett von nVidia, auch wenn der Chip etwas schneller ist und (zur Abwechslung mal kein Krüppel). Von dieser Frechheit in Form einer Founders Edition ganz zu schweigen, ein REFERENZDESIGN (wobei selbst der Name schon eine Irreführung ist), das andere Hersteller als Preisorientierung nehmen.

Bevor es nicht min. 50 % mehr Leistung gibt, kaufe ich nicht.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juni 2016)

Wenn die Karte in den Läden für max 600€ gestanden hätte wäre aus meiner Sicht alles in Ordnung gewesen so wie bei der GTX 680 oder GTX980 aber so ist es doch etwas extrem und die GTX 1070 für maximal 400€.

Man verdient immer noch genug an den Karten und es ist ein Fortschritt zu sehn, wäre das früher schon so gewesen das jede Generation nur weil diese mehr Leistung hat würden wir jetzt Mittelklasse Karten für mindestens 1000€ haben...

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, die 1080 ist trotz allem ne schicke flotte Karte aber man sollte nicht übertreiben, das Problem ist aktuell einfach nur kein Druck von AMD und Nvidia kann es sich erlauben da es trotzdem gekauft wird allein schon da Nvidia draufsteht.

Je nachdem was noch so kommt werde ich wohl evtl. erst mit Volta wieder Aufrüsten da Pascal ja kaum wirkliche Architektur Verbesserungen bringt und die Mehrleistung primär durch den hohen Takt kommt da ist es auch klar das kein riesen Vorsprung entsteht selbst durch 14/16nm Fertigung.

Ich hoffe das AMD 2-3 richtig gute Karrten bringt das Nvidia mal vom hohen Ross geholt wird


----------



## chischko (15. Juni 2016)

Habt Ihr irgendwelche Neuigkeiten oder so bzgl. ner 1080 Ti? Bekomm derzeit ziemlich wenig mit von all dem leider wegen Job etc.


----------



## Fl4mmus (18. Juni 2016)

Ich denke mal schon das die TI, mit HBM2 kommen wird, wenn nicht dann wird es zu 99,9% die Titan haben. 
Der Preis wird sich vermutlich auf die 900€ belaufen wird, ich denke nicht das sich Nvidia traut die 1k mit ner TI zu sprengen, das wäre echt heftig. Auch wenn ich mir vorstellen könnte das man das ein oder andere Customer für die 800€ erwerben kann


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juni 2016)

Ich denke mal, eine TI wird vermutlich "nur" mit GDDR5X erscheinen & der Speicher ist auf einer 1080er gerade mal in der ersten Ausbaustufe, sprich, dieser wird noch schneller.
Gepaart mit einem breitem Speicherinterface wird da ebenfalls was geboten. HBM2 ist noch taufrisch & würde die Preisspirale mMn noch gewaltig nach oben schrauben. Bei einer Titan *könnte* es ggf. anders aussehen, aber das wird auch entsprechend kosten.


----------



## chischko (18. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube nach wie vor persönlich, dass HBM2 nur den professionellen GPUs vorbehalten sein wird und die GeForce davon zumindestdest in der 10xxer Generation nix sehen wird. 
Aber gut: Wir werden sehen. Bisher lag die Gerüchteküche ja durchaus schon daneben, behielt aber auch ebenso oft recht... derzeit gehen die Gerüchte in beide Richtungen. Man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## Boarder1312 (18. Juni 2016)

Denke nicht, das Custom Modelle der 1080ti ab 800 Euro zu haben werden.
Das kosten ja beinahe schon 1080 Modelle. 
Denke da an 900- 950Euro.


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Denke nicht, das Custom Modelle der 1080ti ab 800 Euro zu haben werden.
> Das kosten ja beinahe schon 1080 Modelle.
> Denke da an 900- 950Euro.



Das wird nix.
Die 1080TI wird vierstellig bezahlt! 
Alles andere würde nicht in das aktuelle Schema von Nvidia passen.

Ach und sie ist ja dann auch schneller als die aktuelle 1080. Der Preis ist also Gerechtfertigt!


----------



## chischko (18. Juni 2016)

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dasste Unrecht hast, GEChun


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2016)

Was die 1080Ti und 1080 in Zukunft kosten wird hängt wohl primär von AMD ab, wenn die schnell bzw ziemlich zeitgleich kommen gibt es evtl ne komplette Preissenkung und 1080Ti unter 1000€


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Was die 1080Ti und 1080 in Zukunft kosten wird hängt wohl primär von AMD ab, wenn die schnell bzw ziemlich zeitgleich kommen gibt es evtl ne komplette Preissenkung und 1080Ti unter 1000€



Das ist Wunschdenken.
Die GTX 1080 kostet aktuell noch über 750€ in der Custom Version.

Mal angenommen man nimmt den Aufpreis der GTX 980 zur GTX 980TI.
Das waren ca. 300€

Sind bei 750€ --> 1050€.

Daher ist es wirklich Wunschdenken das die GTX 1080TI, welche ja mit die Oberklasse der Pascal Gen sein wird, für nur 900€ kommt.

Ich denke das Nvidia auch die aktuelle Politik von AMD egal ist, die Karten scheinen sich ja zu verkaufen. Wozu einknicken?
Des weiteren fehlt bisher die Konkurrenz im High End Segment. RX 480 konkurriert mit GTX 980 bzw. unter 980TI. 
Bessere Karten lassen wohl auf sich warten. Das diese dann allerdings in direkte Konkurrenz von Pascal High End gehen, ist zweifelhaft. 
Da würde sich eine Preis Anpassung, ehr auf die 1070 bzw. 1080 auswirken, nicht auf die 1080TI.

Nvidia bringt doch nicht eine super teure GTX 1080 auf den Markt um die 1080Ti dann zu "verramschen"

Die early opening Preise sollten sogar bei mind.  1100€ liegen...


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2016)

Wenn AMD nix liefert wird sich nix ändern aber wenn AMD Druck macht ist Nvidia gezwungen die Preise zu senken


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Wenn AMD nix liefert wird sich nix ändern aber wenn AMD Druck macht ist Nvidia gezwungen die Preise zu senken



Warum gezwungen? 
Egal wie sehr AMD Druck macht, die Performance wird unterhalb der 1080TI landen, davon bin ich sehr überzeugt.

Selbst wenn sie an der Performance der 1080TI kratzen würde.
Müsste Nvidia nicht Reagieren. 
Vielleicht im Low Mid Bereich aber im High End kaufen eh Enthusiasten die die maximale Leistung wollen. 1% mehr Performance oder der Name reicht für den Kaufgrund.


----------



## Fl4mmus (18. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Das wird nix.
> Die 1080TI wird vierstellig bezahlt!
> Alles andere würde nicht in das aktuelle Schema von Nvidia passen.
> 
> Ach und sie ist ja dann auch schneller als die aktuelle 1080. Der Preis ist also Gerechtfertigt!



Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, 1k für eine Graka und dann steht nicht mal Titan drauf  - wie viel soll dann Titan kosten? 2k oder doch lieber 3k?


----------



## Fl4mmus (18. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Die early opening Preise sollten sogar bei mind.  1100€ liegen...



Wenn man sich die Preise der 1080 anschaut und dann auf die 1080Ti spekuliert sieht zwar alles danach aus das die TI 1,1k kosten könnte aber das wäre doch echt heftig. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das es zu 99% noch eine Titan geben wird. 
Die müsste demnach min. 1,6-1,7k kosten wenn nicht mehr. 
Dann würde ein PC mit einer TI min.  2k - 2,5k kosten oder sogar mehr :O


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2016)

Fl4mmus schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, 1k für eine Graka und dann steht nicht mal Titan drauf  - wie viel soll dann Titan kosten? 2k oder doch lieber 3k?



Schön das du dir das nicht vorstellen kannst, die Tatsachen sprechen aber im Moment ganz klare Worte zu Preisen über 1k.

Denke das die 1080TI erst zum Ende ihrer Verkaufsphase dann unter die 1000er Grenze fallen wird.
Das wird dann frühestens 2018 sein...


----------



## chischko (11. Juli 2016)

Ne also an die 1000er Marke bei der 1080Ti glaube ich persönlich auch nicht. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das nVidia leisten kann... bzw. kann sich diese Verschmorte High-End Karte dann keiner leisten...


----------



## Meroveus (11. Juli 2016)

Das dachten bei der 980 Ti auch alle (750€ sind nicht billig !) und die ging weg wie warme Semmeln. Die Zeichen sind da. Die 1080 hat 10% mehr Leistung zur 980 Ti -> 10% höheren Preis. Sollte die 1080 Ti 50% mehr Leistung als eine 1080 haben, kann man sich das ja hochrechnen, was da auf uns zu kommt . Sie werden sich das auf jeden Fall sehr gut bezahlen lassen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (11. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht kommt keine ti.
Nur ne Titan. 
Wenn Vega nur mit der 1080 konkurrieren würde, dann brauch es keine ti.


----------



## Meroveus (11. Juli 2016)

Natürlich kommt eine Ti, schon allein um die Teildefekten Chips der Titan, noch zu Geld zu machen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (11. Juli 2016)

Clever!
Würde jeder andere auch machen.


----------



## Meroveus (11. Juli 2016)

Logischerweise  ... hab es deswegen nochmal editiert.

Titan P zur Gamescom erwartet: 

Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan P: Release zur Gamescom im August 2016
NVIDIA to Unveil GeForce GTX TITAN P at Gamescom | techPowerUp

Termine für die 1080 Ti unterscheiden sich noch stark:

Q4/ 2016 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti | VideoCardz.com (mit angeblichen Speccs)
Q3/ 2017 Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan P: Release zur Gamescom im August 2016. Was ich persönlich wahrscheinlicher finde, um die Titan Käufer vorher abzumelken.

Ich glaub ich könnte bei der Titan P schwach werden .


----------



## Simondasding (16. Juli 2016)

Also ne Titan P auf der Gamescom klingt realistisch. Jedoch hat die dann maximal ein Nvidia PCB und Kühler. Auch wenn man den Kühler wechseln kann, geht das bei PCBs nicht , weshalb ich die Titans nie so interessant finde. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass dann die "abgespeckte" Ti Version, die wegen der teil defekten Chips eh kommt, erst so viel später kommt. Eher im herbst iwann wegen dem Weihnachtsgeschäft könnte ich mir vorstellen, anstatt erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Yeezy (16. Juli 2016)

Wenn wie vermutet die Titan "P" mit 16GB VRAM daher kommt und bis zu 50% schneller sein soll wie eine 1080GTX, werd ich definitiv meine 960GTX 4G ersetzten. 
Mich juckt es schon seit Release der 1080GTX, allerdings lohnt es sich immer 3-5 Monate zu warten. Leider wird nVidia wieder keine Customs der Titan zulassen. Am Ende wird die Ti wieder deutlich interessanter für OC Enthusiasten!!!
Bestes Bsp. ist die EVGA GTX980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0, die deutlich schneller war als eine Titan X!


----------



## Rammler2 (17. Juli 2016)

Der Preis wird halt interessant. Die Titan war schon mit 1000 Euro abenteuerlich teuer.
Da Nvidia aber Mittelklasse schon für 800 Euro anbietet fürchte ich einen preis von 1200 bis 1500 Euro.
Für mich ist damit die Grenze was eine Grafikkarte kosten kann so langsam gesprengt. Das ist einfach unnormal.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die GTX 1080ti FE 999€ kosten könnte (uvp von Nvidia) und die Modelle der Hersteller 899€ (uvp von Nvidia).


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, das die titan 50% schneller als die 1080 wird. Eher 50 % schneller als die 1070. Und 30% schneller als die 1080. Wir werden sehen. Beim preis wird sich nvidia so oder so nicht lumpen lassen. Wieso auch. Sie haben ja keine Konkurrenz


----------



## Rammler2 (17. Juli 2016)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die GTX 1080ti FE 999€ kosten könnte (uvp von Nvidia) und die Modelle der Hersteller 899€ (uvp von Nvidia).



Wobei diese Angabe fuer Customs eh ein Joke ist. Die Hersteller koennen ja getrost fuer die guten Customs mehr verlangen als Nvidia fuer die Founders. Sieht man ja auch an der 1080. Die ignorieren die UVP von 649 euro ja quch komplett


----------



## GEChun (21. Juli 2016)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die GTX 1080ti FE 999€ kosten könnte (uvp von Nvidia) und die Modelle der Hersteller 899€ (uvp von Nvidia).



Jetzt ersetzen wir die € Zeichen noch durch $ Zeichen, nehmen einen schlechten Eurokurs und gucken uns die 789€ bei der 1080 an.

Und voila wir haben mind. 1100€ für gute Custom Modelle ohne billig Kühler...

Und will es ja noch mal betonen, das Argument lieben hier ja einige: "Sie hat ja mehr Leistung also kann man das auch verlangen!"  

Sollte die 1080TI aber allen Wahrscheinlichkeiten zum Trotz doch für 789€ kommen und mehr Leistung als so eine 1080 haben, wäre ich vielleicht sogar verlegen meine Signatur abzuändern 
Das ist zwar immer noch teuer, aber wenigstens wäre diese Preiserhöhung dann wieder auf einem relativ normalen Niveau!


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

Und hier kommt sie: Die neue Titan X wird am 02.08.2016 in den USA und Europa erscheinen! Preis ist wie zu erwarten

Kurze Specs:

12GB GDDR5X
3,584 Cuda Cores ( Die 1070 hat 1920 / die GTX 1080 hat 2560 Cuda Cores )
Base Clock 1417 Mhz
Boost Clock 1531 Mhz ( da geht noch sicher was! )
11 TFlops
TDP 250 Watt
384 Bit Speicherinterface
480 GB /Sec
10Ghz Speichergeschwindigkeit ( wie bei der 1080 )
Preis 1200$

The New NVIDIA TITAN X: The Ultimate. Period. | The Official NVIDIA BlogNVIDIA TITAN X Graphics Card with Pascal | GeForce


NVIDIA TITAN X Graphics Card with Pascal | GeForce


In eigener Sache: Ich bin auf die 1080Ti gespannt, diese wird dann aber   vermutlich ne OVP von 799 / 899 $ haben. 14 Tage noch,dann wissen wir   mehr. 
Von der Performance her dürfte das Teil tatsächlich doppelt so schnell sein, wie eine 1070 ?!


Mit dieser Leistung dürft die Titan X die erste Single GPU sein, welche  4K richtig spielbar macht ( Hohe Einstellungen / 60fps+ )

Fraglich ist, wieso Nvidia jetzt schon die Titan bringt. Die  überteuerten GTX 1070/1080 Karten scheinen sich zu gut zu verkaufen,  sodass Nvidia definitiv nen Markt dafür sieht!
Wann kontert AMD mit Vega ?
Kommt da dieses Jahr noch was?
Man überlasst doch Nvidia nicht kampflos den Markt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. Juli 2016)

Titammarkt abgreifen.
Denke das der grosse Vega, nur in/durch dx12, an der 1080 vorbei zieht.
Dann bringen sie die kurz vorher oder nachher die 1080ti raus und werden so am meisten verkaufen. 

Strategisch sinnig.


----------



## Sly84 (22. Juli 2016)

Die Ti wird erst Ende des Jahres bzw. Anfang nächsten Jahres rauskommen. So verkaufen die erstmal schön die Std. 1080 weiter + die High End Titan. Die Ti  kurz nach der Titan wäre zu schlecht für das Geschäft.


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> 480 GB /Sec
> 10GB Speichergeschwindigkeit ( wie bei der 1080 )


Hä? Was soll das heißen? 10Gb sind eine Größenangabe, keine Geschwindigkeit... Wozu bezieht sich der Vergleich zur 1080? 

Sorry... blick ich gerade nicht!


----------



## GEChun (5. August 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Hä? Was soll das heißen? 10Gb sind eine Größenangabe, keine Geschwindigkeit... Wozu bezieht sich der Vergleich zur 1080?
> 
> Sorry... blick ich gerade nicht!



Ich denke, da fehlt nur ein Komma:

10GB, (Speichergeschwindigkeit so wie bei der 1080)


----------



## chischko (8. August 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich denke, da fehlt nur ein Komma:
> 
> 10GB, (Speichergeschwindigkeit so wie bei der 1080)



Irgendwas stimmt das grundsätzlich nicht, da die neue Titan 480GB/s VRAM Speed hat.


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (10. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hab einiges über 1080(ti) und Titan X gelesen, ich möchte aber nochmal die ein oder andere Frage loswerden und hoffe, ihr beantwortet sie und denkt nicht "oh je...schon wieder" 
Immer wieder hab ich gelesen, dass Nvidia schlechte Chips in kommende Upgrade Karten verbaut. Jetzt wohl irgebdwie aktuell bei der evtl oder vllt doch nicht erscheinenden 1080ti? Was genau hat es damit auf sich? So genau konnte ich keine Antwort finden...
Ich nutze momentan ne 970, möchte aber langfristig umsteigen... am liebsten 1080(ti)... wenn aber nun eine 1080ti kommt, aber mit Mangelchips, lohnt sich das überhaupt oder kauft man da die Katze im Sack?
(Titan ist keine Alternative, zu teuer.)
Wäre es dann nicht gescheiter sich die 1080 zu holen? 
Danke und Gruss!


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

Naja, wenn ein Titan Chip nicht voll seine Leistung entfacht, weil nicht ganz ok, dann wird er als ti genutzt. Sofern er merklich schneller als die 1080 ist. So bekommt man den Ausschuss noch verkauft. Ob das jetzt schlecht ist....
Für Nvidia nicht.
Und die vorgegebe Leistung bekommt der Kunde ja.

Wenn du 4k zocken willst und weißt wie die Regler gehen, sowie wqhd in Ultra mit hohen fps, dann ja.

Wenn 4k auf Ultra und 60+fps dann Titan.


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (14. August 2016)

Ah ja, ok. Danke für die Info.


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. August 2016)

jackdanielspcgh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab einiges über 1080(ti) und Titan X gelesen, ich möchte aber nochmal die ein oder andere Frage loswerden und hoffe, ihr beantwortet sie und denkt nicht "oh je...schon wieder"
> Immer wieder hab ich gelesen, dass Nvidia schlechte Chips in kommende Upgrade Karten verbaut. Jetzt wohl irgebdwie aktuell bei der evtl oder vllt doch nicht erscheinenden 1080ti? Was genau hat es damit auf sich? So genau konnte ich keine Antwort finden...
> Ich nutze momentan ne 970, möchte aber langfristig umsteigen... am liebsten 1080(ti)... wenn aber nun eine 1080ti kommt, aber mit Mangelchips, lohnt sich das überhaupt oder kauft man da die Katze im Sack?
> ...



Bei der letzten Generation war es so, dass die mit dem Mangelchip bestückten Custom-980Ti die von nVidia auf das Refernzdesign beschränkten Titan X hinter sich gelassen haben ... Einfach weil der Referenzkühler ein höheres Übertakten fast unmöglich gemacht haben. Im Gegensatz dazu haben die Custon-Kühler auf den GTX980Ti keinen solchen Hemmschuh verursacht. 
Nur wer in Eigenverantwortung einen Wasserkühler oder Custom-Kühler auf die Titan X geschnallt hat, der konnte dem guten Stück die Sporen geben. Allerdings ging das wohl auch nicht ohne Eingriff in das Bios ... was wiederum zu einem Garantieverlust geführt hat ... Biosmodding ist selbst bei den kulantesten Hersteller von der Garantie ausgeschlossen. 
Die Custom GTX980Ti hatten schon von Hause aus ein übertaktetes Bios ... 

Aktuell sieht das ganze noch kritischer für die Titan X aus, denn diese kann man nur über nVidia beziehen und auch nur über nVidia die Garantie abwickeln.

Daher wird eine angedachte GTX1080Ti wieder ähnlich ausfallen. Es wäre geschickter wenn man die Leistung einer Titan X für weniger Geld haben möchte auf die 1080Ti zu warten. Jetzt  eine GTX1080 zu kaufen wäre nicht zielführend... Den selbst ein teildeaktivieter GP102 dürfte mehr Shader und Leistung haben als eine GTX1080 die den Vollausbau des GP104-Chips darstellt.


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (15. August 2016)

Moin. Sehr gut erklärt und gute Info- danke! Ich denke, dann werde ich auf ne 1080ti spekulieren.


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. August 2016)

Nicht spekulieren, kaufen!


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (15. August 2016)

Hüh? Gibts die 1080ti schon?


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (15. August 2016)

jackdanielspcgh schrieb:


> Hüh? Gibts die 1080ti schon?


Sorry, falsch ausgedrückt  meinte mit spekulieren eher, sie kaufen, wenn ea sie überhaupt geben wird. Hab da zumindest Meinungen gelesen, die sagen, dass es keine 1080ti geben könnte...
Wie würde die ti denn preislich einzusortieren sein?
Edit: letzte Frage bitte nicht beachten


----------



## Gr4m4tik (15. August 2016)

jackdanielspcgh schrieb:


> Sorry, falsch ausgedrückt  meinte mit spekulieren eher, sie kaufen, wenn ea sie überhaupt geben wird. Hab da zumindest Meinungen gelesen, die sagen, dass es keine 1080ti geben könnte...
> Wie würde die ti denn preislich einzusortieren sein?
> Edit: letzte Frage bitte nicht beachten



Preislich natürlich zwischen 1080 und Nvidia Titan X... Leistungstechnisch wohl unter der Titan X (knapp wahrscheinlich), aber ist natürlich wegen der Custommodelle einfacher zu übertakten.


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (15. August 2016)

Jo, danke. Macht Sinn. Heisst das also, dass es einen run auf die 1080ti geben wird?


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. August 2016)

Das weiß nur nVidia mit Sicherheit und vor dem Release von Vega (AMD) würde ich nicht mit ihr rechnen. Vega wird für Anfang 2017 erwartet.


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (16. August 2016)

Ok. Das mit release nach Vega hab ich auch schon gelesen. Da wird die ti wohl das Pendant werden.


----------



## Mr_Minister (16. August 2016)

Falls eine Ti kommen sollte, könnte ich mir gut einen Preis von glatt 1000€ vorstellen...da hörts dann bei mir auf.


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (16. August 2016)

Ja, 1000€ halte ich für realistisch, das liegt ja zwischen der 1080 und der Titan. Damit hatte ich so in Gedanken spekuliert.


----------



## chischko (16. August 2016)

Die 1080 liegt ja im Bereich (ca.) zwischen 700 und 800 Euro. Ich würde mal behaupten, wenn die 1080Ti rauskommt diese sich im Bereich 600-700 Euro einpendelt, was ordentlich Raum nach oben schafft und wenn man nicht unbedingt in der ersten Reihe der "ich hab die 1080Ti Besitzer" sein muss glaube ich eher an den Preisbereich 900 Euro. Die 1000er Grenze ist gem. meinem Gefühl zu hoch.


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (16. August 2016)

900-1000€...


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. August 2016)

omg 900-1000 Euro ist schon Hammer


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. August 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> omg 900-1000 Euro ist schon Hammer



Was erwartet ihr, ne GTX1080 kostet aktuell ja schon 729-899 € ... Nur als Beispiel ... Für meine Referenz GTX980 habe ich bei Release 557 € bezahlt ... Die EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 hat mich dann 807 € 1 Monat nach Release gekostet also 250 € mehr

Jetzt mal Taschenrechner an die Hand genommen und zu den 729-899€ noch 250€ addiert und wir sind bei 979 - 1199 € <- Noch fragen. nVidia wird die Karten nicht herschenken.

Auch bei den damaligen Releasepreisen von GTX980 und GTX980Ti kam es in US$ zu dem Unterschied von 250 US$. Release Preis GTX980 549US$ ... GTX980Ti 799 US$ macht einen Aufschlag von 45,5%

Wen ich von den aktuellen Preisen ausgehe lande ich bei 1.060-1.308 €

Wenn ihr sie günstiger wollt müsst ihr auf ein Aufblühen des Euro hoffen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. August 2016)

Ich denke mal, viele können sich auch noch an die guten, alten DM-Zeiten erinnern & da hat man bspw. für ~100DM fürstlich essen können. Heute habe ich das "gefühlt nicht mehr", da ich für ~100€ in einem Restaurant meiner Wahl immer noch Geld ausgeben könnte & nein, ich bin nicht übergewichtig! 
Neuer Fertigungsprozess, Eigenschaften & Leistungswerte von den GPUs, Wertverfall vom € und natürlich der konkurrierende Player AMD sind halt mal Faktoren, die Preise gefühlt & spürbar explodieren lassen & ich freu mich schon auf Volta ...


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. August 2016)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr, ne GTX1080 kostet aktuell ja schon 729-899 € ... Nur als Beispiel ... Für meine Referenz GTX980 habe ich bei Release 557 € bezahlt ... Die EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 hat mich dann 807 € 1 Monat nach Release gekostet also 250 € mehr
> 
> Jetzt mal Taschenrechner an die Hand genommen und zu den 729-899€ noch 250€ addiert und wir sind bei 979 - 1199 € <- Noch fragen. nVidia wird die Karten nicht herschenken.
> 
> ...





Taschenrechner brauche ich keinen für deine Pupsrechnung 
Klar, dass niemand was herschenken wird *aber* wenn das so weiter geht kostet die 1280 Ti dann 1750€ 
Das der Preis die Mehrheit hier, im PCGHX-Forum kalt lässt, kann ich auch _verstehen_


----------



## chischko (20. August 2016)

Also bitte verzeih mir Fortunehunter, wenn ich hier so direkt antworte, aber diese etwas arg unbeholfene bis schon fast wenig intelligente Milchmädchenrechnung ist mit großem Abstand an der Realität vorbei gezielt. 
Dazu müssten wir linear für viele Jahre in die Zukunft blicken und jedes mal zwischen GTX XX80 und GTX XX80Ti nehmen und wären ganz schnell bei 2000+Euro für eine XX80Ti und das ist absurd! 
Das können sich die grünen auch nicht erlauben und die Titan soll ja noch immer über der XX80Ti sein. Deswegen mal ganz ruhig in Sachen Preisentwicklung mit den Gerüchten und lassen wir mal etwas mehr Klarheit hier einkehren.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. August 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Also bitte verzeih mir Fortunehunter, wenn ich hier so direkt antworte, aber diese etwas arg unbeholfene bis schon fast wenig intelligente Milchmädchenrechnung ist mit großem Abstand an der Realität vorbei gezielt.
> Dazu müssten wir linear für viele Jahre in die Zukunft blicken und jedes mal zwischen GTX XX80 und GTX XX80Ti nehmen und wären ganz schnell bei 2000+Euro für eine XX80Ti und das ist absurd!
> Das können sich die grünen auch nicht erlauben und die Titan soll ja noch immer über der XX80Ti sein. Deswegen mal ganz ruhig in Sachen Preisentwicklung mit den Gerüchten und lassen wir mal etwas mehr Klarheit hier einkehren.



Wenn du dir Realität nicht sehen willst, dann kann ich nichts dafür ... Ich spreche nicht für die Zukunft und schon gar nicht für die Preispolitik von nVidia ... aber dir schein entgangen zu sein, dass nVidia aktuell die Preise angezogen hat.

Die Titan X (Maxwell) hat bei Release 999 US$ gekostet, Jetzt veranschlagt nVidia für den Nachfolger 1200 US$.

Wer jetzt so naiv ist eine GTX1080Ti wieder für 799 US$ zu erwarten lebt etwas an der Realität vorbei ... 

Meine Rechnung bezieht sind rein auf die aktuelle Kostensituation. Nicht auf ein Forecast für die nächsten Jahre-

Und die Situation Stellt sich aktuell wie folgt dar:

GTX970 zu GTX1070 329 US$ zu 379-429 US$ = +50-100 US$
GTX980 zu GTX1080 549 US$ zu 599-699 US$ = +50-150 US$
Titan X(M) zu Titan X(P) 999US$ zu 1200 US$ = + 200 US$

Jetzt kannst du gerne mal ausrechnen wo ungefähr aktuell eine GTX1080Ti landen würde:

GTX980Ti zu GTX1080Ti 799 US$ zu xxx US$ ... der oben angegebenen Staffel folgend wären das schätzungsweise 100-200 US$ mehr. Also 899 - 999 US$ ... In Euro mit 19% Umsatzsteuern landest du stand Kurs heute (1,13291 US$ für 1 €) bei 944,18 - 1049,21 €

Das gilt für die aktuellen Höhenflüge von nVidia und nicht für irgendeine Zukunft ... Basierend auf dem aktuellen Verhalten von nVidia bei der Preisgestaltung.


Keine Milchmädchenrechnung sondern blanke Beobachtung.

Meine Rechnung oben basierte auf den Vergleich der Steigerung auf Eurobasis. 
Addiere zu den 944,18-1049,21 € noch Händlermarge, Währungssicherung und Zoll hinzu und du bist von meiner ersten Rechnung gar nicht so weit entfernt.


Edit: Und noch etwas ... die 1308€ bezogen sich auf die Classified von EVGA  ASIC > 80% . Die lagen in der letzten Generation über TitanX


----------



## chischko (20. August 2016)

Das nV die Preise angezogen hat steht außer Frage und deine Sorge um meine Distanz zu den Märkten ist rührned aber unbegründet. 

von 799 hab ich auch nie gesprochen, sondern wenn Du Post #71 anschaust siehst Du, dass ich um die 900 Euro vermute. 
Für die EVGA Classified mögen es 1000 (+ ein bisschen) sein, mehr aber nicht. Die wird ihnen sonst im Hals stecken bleiben... hoffe ich zmindest!


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. August 2016)

Nvidia wäre nicht Nvidia, wenn sie nicht Nvidia wären!


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. August 2016)

Warten wir ab, wie die ungeduldigen hier im Thread reagieren ... Ich für meinen Teil habe bei den aktuellen Preisen mir eine GTX1080Ti aus den Kopf geschlagen und zur GTX1080 als Nachfolger für meine (zu heiße und laute) GTX980Ti gegriffen.

"Andere" sind bereits von 2xTitan X auf 1x1080 umgestiegen.


----------



## chischko (20. August 2016)

Evtl. die klügere Wahl... Ich warte in jedem Falle erstmal die Preise ab... die 980Ti leistet noch grandiose Dienste und reicht in jedem Falle noch bis die Preise der EVGA 1080Ti's stehen...


----------



## Rammler2 (21. August 2016)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Warten wir ab, wie die ungeduldigen hier im Thread reagieren ... Ich für meinen Teil habe bei den aktuellen Preisen mir eine GTX1080Ti aus den Kopf geschlagen und zur GTX1080 als Nachfolger für meine (zu heiße und laute) GTX980Ti gegriffen.
> 
> "Andere" sind bereits von 2xTitan X auf 1x1080 umgestiegen.



1000 Euro wäre mir wahrscheinlich auch zu viel für ne 1080ti. Das ist Titan Niveau!!!!!!
Man darf nich vergessen, die neue Titan kostet 1300 OHNE Händleraufschlag. Durch Eigenvertrieb ist der Gewinn doch riesig für Nvidia. Ohne Händleraufschlag trotzdem den Preis um 300 Euro angehoben. Einfach unverschämt.

Ich find es hart für einen teildefekten High-End Chip mal eben 1000 Euro zu zahlen. An solche Preise kann und will ich mich nicht gewöhnen. Eventuell wirds bei mir dann auch 1080sli.
1080ti Sli wird mir diesmal zu teuer.


----------



## Meroveus (22. August 2016)

Von der 980 Ti war und bin ich immer noch begeistert. Die Titan X und die 1080 Ti (auch wenn sie vielleicht den Vollausbau darstellt, wie damals 780 Ti) sind für mich völlig uninteressant. Ich warte auf Vega und je nach dem was dabei heraus kommt, verlängert sich der Plan bis Volta (unwahrscheinlicher, sollte sich die Situation nicht bessern) / Navi (wahrscheinlicher).

Ich habe kein Problem viel Geld für Hardware auszugeben, aber für dumm verkaufen lassen muss ich mich nicht . Performance Titan X (kein Vollausbau), dessen Mehrleistung (und die ist nicht viel) zur GTX 1080, in keinem Verhältnis zu den Mehrkosten (die sind viel) steht + ausgrenzen der Boardpartner . Gehts noch Nvidia ?


----------



## defPlaya (22. August 2016)

Ich muss sagen, dass die Leistung der Titan X Pascal wirklich heftig ist. Ich habe teilweise in the Division  20 FPS mehr als bei der GTX 1080 @2139 MHz bei gleichen Einstellungen. Da ist die Wakü noch nicht drauf.dann wird die FPS Zahl noch mehr steigen. 1300 Euro ist heftig ja das stimmt. Jetzt kann ich aber auch die "Bildverschönerer" anstellen ohne das die FPS in den Keller fallen. Das wird jetzt an Grafikleistung erstmal reichen.


----------



## chaotium (27. August 2016)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt was die 1080Ti kosten wird.

Und ich schrieb es doch schon, die TitanX ist offiziell keine Gamingkarte. Es ist eine Karte für Professionelle Nutzer! Das sagt und sagte NV doch schon


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. August 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt was die 1080Ti kosten wird.
> 
> Und ich schrieb es doch schon, die TitanX ist offiziell keine Gamingkarte. Es ist eine Karte für Professionelle Nutzer! Das sagt und sagte NV doch schon



Jupp, deswegen bewirbt nVidia sie ja auch entsprechend: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Grafikkarte NVIDIA TITAN X mit Pascal | GeForce

Also irgendwie läßt mich "ist die ultimative Gamingcard" jetzt nicht auf den professionellen Einsatz schließen. 

Das mag bei dir ja anders sein, aber dann erkläre mir wie du bei der Werbung darauf kommen willst.  BTW.: Ich weiß auch, dass nVidia im Vorfeld was anderes behauptet hat ... Aber im Endeffekt sind sie dann doch wieder zurückgekehrt.
Eigentlich sollte die Titan X auch keine GeForce-Logos mehr auf Kühler und Backplate haben ... Nun auch das ist Schnee von gestern.

Sie haben sich wohl gesagt: "Money makes the world go round ... Wenn wir Gamer finden die den Preis bezahlen warum nicht" 

Daher Buisness as usal ... Titan X for Gamers. Quadro for Professionals:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LC_sx6A5Wko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zwar noch ein Vergleich zwischen den Vorläufergenerationen, aber das demonstriert es ganz gut.

Damit kann man auch die Teildefekten Chips des GP102 in der Titan X loswerden.

Der größte Witz ist aber, dass der Link auf der Deep_Learning_Webseite: Technologie fur Deep Learning | NVIDIA | NVIDIA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Seite der "ultimativen Gamingkarte" verlinkt, auf dem *kein* einziges Wort zu Deep-Learning zu finden ist ... Upps, nVidia Maketing at its best. Bei kleinen nehme ich ihnen den "Kommunikationsfehler" bei der GTX970 sogar ab.


----------



## chischko (27. August 2016)

Hier wird von der ultimativen Grafikkarte, nicht von der ultimativen Gamingkarte gesprochen....


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. August 2016)

Ups ... da war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken, aber schau mal etwas weiter runter auf der Webseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Grafikkarte NVIDIA TITAN X mit Pascal | GeForce

Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich deswegen verlesen. Man findet auf der gesamten Webseite kein Wort zu Professional Computing oder Deep-Learning, aber viel zum Thema VR und Gaming.


----------



## strelok (27. August 2016)

Please, no links to the crazy guy. Thanks!!


----------



## chaotium (5. September 2016)

Da steht nie was mit Gamingkarte, nur aktuelle Gaming Technologie, das haben die Quadro Karten auch.

Die TitanX Pascal ist keine Gaminkarte, sonst wäre da auch ein GTX dran


----------



## Dedde (5. September 2016)

jackdanielspcgh schrieb:


> Ja, 1000€ halte ich für realistisch, das liegt ja zwischen der 1080 und der Titan. Damit hatte ich so in Gedanken spekuliert.



wenn die ti erst anfang 2017 kommen sollte, wird bestimmt die 1080 billiger und die ti für evtl gute 800euro verkauft. so könnte ich mir es vorstellen. aber 1000 wird die ti verm nicht kosten


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. September 2016)

Rechne lieber mal mit 850-950 Euro.


----------



## chaotium (8. September 2016)

Gibt es keinen Titan X Pascal Labertread?


----------



## Boarder1312 (8. September 2016)

Mach doch einen auf!


----------



## Calderon00 (8. September 2016)

Ich bin sehr erstaunt über die Preise die für die akutelle 1080 verlangt wird (AIB versteht sich). Die TitanXP kann man sowieso vergessen, für das Geld baue ich mir nen ganzen PC zusammen. Und das die 1080Ti die Preislücke zwischen den beiden schließen wird ist auch vorstellbar.
Scheint mir so als ob jede neue Ti-Generation immer mehr kostet und das ist sehr traurig/schlecht.


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

... mal was offtopic: am 21.09. startet die PCGH Folding-Aktion mit Gewinnspiel  "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit". Können Eure Unterstützung gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Gr4m4tik (8. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal was offtopic: am 21.09. startet die PCGH Folding-Aktion mit Gewinnspiel  "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit". Können Eure Unterstützung gut gebrauchen.



Vor allem von Leuten mit ner 1080ti


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. September 2016)

Was für Euch:

Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti Launching In January With 10.8 TFLOPs & 12GB GDDR5X - To Deliver Titan X Pascal Performance At A Much Lower Price


----------



## OC.Conny (29. September 2016)

Bin mit englisch ein bisschen auf Kriegsfuss . . . im Januar soll die Karte vorgestellt werden habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Wen das stimmt dann dauert es noch bis März wo dann die guten Custom-Modelle kommen (grob geschätzt) und langsam verfügbar werden . . . noch so lange 

Habe mein System letztens erst überarbeitet (neuer CPU Kühler AiO von EK Waterblocks / SSD 1TB / mit Win 10 aufgesetzt) es fehlt nur noch ne neue Graka um die 780 in den Ruhestand zu schicken.


----------



## Mr_Cenk (4. Oktober 2016)

Dedde schrieb:


> wenn die ti erst anfang 2017 kommen sollte, wird bestimmt die 1080 billiger und die ti für evtl gute 800euro verkauft. so könnte ich mir es vorstellen. aber 1000 wird die ti verm nicht kosten



LoL. Wie naiv kann man sein?
Die Ti als Founders Edition wird 899,- kosten (300,- günstiger als Titan X). Gute Custommodelle werden die 1000,- locker erreichen. Wir reden hier über Nvidia. xD
Und ich kann dir auch GARANTIEREN die Titan XV(olta) mit HBM2 wird 1599,- kosten. GTX 1180/70 mit GDDR5X dann 799,-/599,-.
Nvidia hat ein absolutes Monopol und wird immer und immer weiter die Preise erhöhen.


----------



## chischko (17. Oktober 2016)

Geforce GTX 1080 Ti: Angeblich ab Januar 2017 und so schnell wie Titan X
Lässt hoffen, ich bin gespannt und warte!!


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es denn schon wieder neuen Spekulatius?


----------



## chischko (17. Oktober 2016)

Naja so richtige Strinking News nicht aber halt neue Gerüchte wie üblich


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

GTX 1080 Ti: Laut Datenbankeintrag mit 10 GiB Speicher


----------



## brooker (14. November 2016)

... bin gespannt was die bei Folding@home für eine Leistung abliefert. 1,5Mio PPDs oder mehr?


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

Puh das ist glaub ich schon etwas hoch gegriffen... das wäre etwas das Doppelte einer 980Ti! Wo liegt denn etwa eine 1080? 
Ich mein ich werde mir eine holen, aber eben keine FE sondern die ne ordentliche EVGA Custom wenn verfügbar und gleich unter Wasser setzen mit nem EK (o.Ä.) Fullcover (das wird wohl die letzte Komponente sein, die auf den Markt kommt).


----------



## Meroveus (14. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bin gespannt was die bei Folding@home für eine Leistung abliefert. 1,5Mio PPDs oder mehr?



Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als eine übertaktete Titan XP und die liegt bei ~ 1.2 Mio.

Anyone have a TitanX PAscal Folding? - EVGA Forums


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2016)

Und ich bin gespannt was sie kosten wird...


----------



## Meroveus (14. November 2016)

Wenn man mal so alle Vermutungen über den Daumen peilt, werden es wohl 700-800 Dollar -> macht momentan 650€ / 743€ + Mwst. = 773€ / 884€ (nehmen wir den Mittelwert) = 828€ für das Ref Design + Händleraufschlag -> vermutlich 899€ +- 50€ je nach Custom Design.

Eine genauere Prognose kann ich nicht abgeben .


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

Wieso haust Du noch Steuer oben drauf auf den Dollarpreis? (Ernst gemeinte Frage, ich weiß es nicht besser! )


----------



## Meroveus (14. November 2016)

Der deutsche Zoll erhebt bei der Einreise eine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer in Höhe von 19 Prozent, als Ersatz für die deutsche Mehrwertsteuer. Sprich wenn deutsche Händler beim Hersteller in den USA einkaufen, kommen dort noch 19% Steuern drauf, die natürlich an den Kunden weitergegeben werden.


----------



## chischko (27. November 2016)

Was sagt denn die aktuelle Gerüchteküche.. ist verdächtig still... jetzt wo die Vorweihnachtszeit offiziell begonnen hat mit dem Advent wäre es doch eigentlich an der Zeit die Werbetrommel zu rühren etc. 
Außer vielleicht sie wollen den vollen Fokus auf den aktuell verfügbaren 1070 und 1080 Modelle belassen und niemanden vom Kauf abhalten und dann erst nach Weihnachten das volle 1080 Ti Geschäft auffahren.... auch möglich!


----------



## brooker (27. November 2016)

... letzteres traue ich denen zu  und würde Sinn machen!


----------



## chischko (20. Dezember 2016)

Nvidia Geforce: GTX 1080 Ti ungewollt bestatigt und "Club Geforce" in Planung

Es wird spannend!


----------



## chischko (6. Januar 2017)

Hier is ja ziemlich eingeschlafen, dabei sollte das Thema doch eigentlich allmälich interessant werden oder?


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. Januar 2017)

Momentan scheint Vega interessanter.


----------



## chischko (6. Januar 2017)

Ja scheinbar. Ist ja auch nen interessantes Kapitel, wobei mich die 1080 Ti mehr interessiert.


----------



## Carbonic (10. Januar 2017)

release wohl erst im märz CES 2017: AMD's Ryzen and Vega Revealed! | The Tech Buyer's Guru


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2017)

... so wie die Zeit rast, praktisch in zwei Wochen!  bin gespannt!


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (11. Januar 2017)

Hey 

ich zocke noch in FHD *Schäm nutze dafür DSR, im Panel von Nvidia steht DSR Glättung die ist bei mir auf 33% lohnt es sich das mal anzuheben ?


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

1080 Ti lohnt sich dann wohl nicht mehr, da kann man gleich auf Volta warten.


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2017)

... warten kann man immer


----------



## MfDoom (11. Januar 2017)

andere kaufen sich Hardware weil sie damit spielen wollen, geht hervorragend mit den aktuellen- und wird hervorragend mit den kommenden Karten gehen


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Natürlich kann man immer warten, nur wenn die Karte erst im März vorgestellt wird und nachdem man noch bissl wartet wegen dem early adopter Preis... Rest könnt ihr euch selber denken 
Wenn es dann kurze Zeit später für die Hälfte eventuell sogar mehr Leistung gibt, ist das Geheule groß. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, ich würde warten.
Wobei es auch drauf ankommt was für eine Karte man aktuell hat, Monitorauflösung, ob man grad sehr viel zockt und keine Kompromisse eingehen kann etc pp.


----------



## Meroveus (11. Januar 2017)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> ich zocke noch in FHD *Schäm nutze dafür DSR, im Panel von Nvidia steht DSR Glättung die ist bei mir auf 33% lohnt es sich das mal anzuheben ?



DSR-Glättung ist das Verhältnis beim Downsamling von Flimmern und Schärfe. Je niedriger du die Glättung setzt desto "schärfer" werden die Texturen, dafür erhöht sich das Flimmern. Je höher du es setzt desto mehr verringert sich das Flimmern/Flackern der Texturen, zu lasten der "schärfe".

In der Praxis hat sich der Wert 20% am besten bewehrt, unter anderem hier nachzulesen Geforce: DSR-Downsampling fur Fermi/Kepler/Maxwell - So geht's, das bringt's [Special der Woche].


----------



## Wolfgang75 (11. Januar 2017)

Bleibt nur die Frage wann Volta kommt.
Selbst wenn die Karte im März vorgestellt wird,wie lange dauert es bis die ersten guten Custom Modelle wirklich verfügbar sind?2 Monate?
Die Founders werde ich wegen dem Kühler sicher nicht kaufen.

Mit der GTX 980ti hatte man fast ein Jahr die schnellste Karte unter der Titan und mit dem Mehrpreis von ca.200€ zur GTX 1070 bei fast gleicher Leistung konnte ich leben.
Wenn Nvidia diesen Zeitraum auf 6 Monate heruntersetzt und dann die GTX 1180 veröffentlicht muss man sich das doch schon überlegen.
Sollten halbwegs sichere Gerüchte kommen das Volta Q4/2017 erscheint wird´s bei mir wohl keine GTX 1080ti geben.


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2017)

... dieses Denken ist den Marketingspezialisten doch bekannt. Nvidia wird die Kuh melken und selbst wenn dann plötzlich schneller als angekündigt die neuen Produkte vorhanden sind, wird das noch ausgeschlachtet und dem sabbernden Kunden entsprechend verkauft. Wo ein Bedarf, dort ein Markt.


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Geforce GTX 1080 Ti kommt angeblich im März, Ryzen-Launch im Februar fast sicher
Also mitte März für rund 850€^^


----------



## OOYL (13. Januar 2017)

Ist es nicht so, dass die (primitive) Funders Edition teurer als die Customs werden soll? Ich rechne mit 1000+ und hoffe, dass man im Sommer etwas gutes für 300-500 bekommt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. Januar 2017)

OOYL schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass die (primitive) Funders Edition teurer als die Customs werden soll? Ich rechne mit 1000+ und hoffe, dass man im Sommer etwas gutes für 300-500 bekommt.



Welchen Sommer? Den von 2018? Dann vielleicht, wenn Volta auf der Bildfläche erscheint und die GTX1170/2070 die GTX1080Ti in die Tasche steckt ... Aber bestimmt nicht Sommer 2017 mit 300-500 € für eine Custom GTX1080Ti.


----------



## GEChun (16. Januar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Welchen Sommer? Den von 2018? Dann vielleicht, wenn Volta auf der Bildfläche erscheint und die GTX1170/2070 die GTX1080Ti in die Tasche steckt ... Aber bestimmt nicht Sommer 2017 mit 300-500 € für eine Custom GTX1080Ti.



Liegt im Auge des Betrachters ob man TI Fan ist oder XX70. 
Oder gibt´s seid neuem Einigkeit das die XX70iger nun definitiv schneller sind als die TI der letzten Generation?


----------



## wobix (16. Januar 2017)

Ich denke er meinte WENN die 1170/2070 die 1080TI in die Tasche steckt, dann könnte die TI so günstig werden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (19. Januar 2017)

wobix schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte WENN die 1170/2070 die 1080TI in die Tasche steckt, dann könnte die TI so günstig werden.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das war schon klar...


----------



## OOYL (19. Januar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Welchen Sommer? Den von 2018? Dann vielleicht, wenn Volta auf der Bildfläche erscheint und die GTX1170/2070 die GTX1080Ti in die Tasche steckt ... Aber bestimmt nicht Sommer 2017 mit 300-500 € für eine Custom GTX1080Ti.



Doch nicht eine "brandneue" 1080Ti 

Einfach eine Karte, die keinen kleinen Mittelklasse Chip draufhat, wie es leider bei der aktuellen GeForce 10 Serie der Fall ist. Sowas kann man nicht ernst nehmen, wenn man Wert auf die Hardware legt und nicht nur an hohen FPS Zahlen interessiert ist. Ich steh' auf Masse, nicht auf Klasse


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Januar 2017)

Du stehst also auf schwer zu kühlende Karten, die deine Heizung ersetzen? Danke habe ich gehabt und bin mit meinem "Mittelklassechip" jetzt wesentlich glücklicher. Läuft schneller, leiser und kühler als meine EVGA GTX980Ti SC.

@GEChun: Meine Karte ist definitiv schneller als eine GTX980Ti ... Allerdings ist es auch nicht die 1070.


----------



## chischko (19. Januar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> @GEChun: Meine Karte ist definitiv schneller als eine GTX980Ti ... Allerdings ist es auch nicht die 1070.



Echt? Denke ne 980 Ti@OC kann ne 1070 durchaus auf Augenhöhe begegnen (Abwärme etc. mal außen vor, nur Leistung!)
Edit: Bin gerade in der Arbeit deswegen kann ich gerade nicht testen, aber das sind die Ergebnisse von meiner: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO 
Wie sind denn im Vergleich deine? (Interessiert mich gerade wirklich).


----------



## GEChun (19. Januar 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Echt? Denke ne 980 Ti@OC kann ne 1070 durchaus auf Augenhöhe begegnen (Abwärme etc. mal außen vor, nur Leistung!)
> Edit: Bin gerade in der Arbeit deswegen kann ich gerade nicht testen, aber das sind die Ergebnisse von meiner: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
> Wie sind denn im Vergleich deine? (Interessiert mich gerade wirklich).



Er hat aber ne 1080. Das meinte er.

Und so wie ich das sehe ist hier auch wieder der Vergleich 980TI OC VS 1070

980TI OC VS 1070 OC mit gleicher % Übertaktung wäre da angebrachter.


----------



## chischko (19. Januar 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> Er hat aber ne 1080. Das meinte er.
> 
> Und so wie ich das sehe ist hier auch wieder der Vergleich 980TI OC VS 1070
> 
> 980TI OC VS 1070 OC mit gleicher % Übertaktung wäre da angebrachter.



Oh, danke! Das hab ich wirklich falsch verstanden!


----------



## Duvar (19. Januar 2017)

Eine 980 Ti ist wenn beide übertaktet sind, meist ein wenig schneller als die 1070, schätze mal so 5% im Schnitt wenns hoch kommt.
Kann mit meiner 1070 auf jeden Fall nicht die Rekorde meiner 980 Ti knacken, bin immer knapp darunter.
Je nach Chipgüte kann das natürlich auch schwanken, meine beiden Modelle, also sowohl die 980 Ti, als auch die 1070 sind ganz ordentliche Übertakter.
Alles in allem kann man wohl sagen, dass die Karten auf Augenhöhe sind.


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2017)

Die TI müsste sich ja bei Takt-Gleichheit da irgendwo in der Mitte einordnen.

Bild: witcher3_stromverbrauqgugi.jpg - abload.de
Bild: witcher_stromverbraucanses.jpg - abload.de


----------



## GEChun (19. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Die TI müsste sich ja bei Takt-Gleichheit da irgendwo in der Mitte einordnen.
> 
> Bild: witcher3_stromverbrauqgugi.jpg - abload.de
> Bild: witcher_stromverbraucanses.jpg - abload.de



Bin ich der Einzige der entweder nur die Hälfte sieht weil er reinzoomt oder gar nichts sieht weil es zu klein ist?  

Man ist das ne Auflösung , scheiß WQHD Monitor...


----------



## chischko (1. März 2017)

Livestream läuft! Sie kommt!!
699 Euro Dollar, 11 GB, Release nächste Woche.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (1. März 2017)

Und bei den Cudas NICHT beschnitten gegenüber der TitanX

1080 wird Preisgesenkt


----------



## Dr-Best (1. März 2017)

PCGH ist ganz schön langsam heute  überall gibts zusammenfassungen des Events


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (1. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Livestream läuft! Sie kommt!!
> 699 Euro Dollar, 11 GB, Release nächste Woche.





Wanderer1980 schrieb:


> Und bei den Cudas NICHT beschnitten gegenüber der TitanX
> 
> 1080 wird Preisgesenkt



Liest sich doch gut. Dann kann man sich doch getrost eine kaufen, falls Vega doch ein flop werden sollte.


----------



## -H1N1- (1. März 2017)

Ob ich da widerstehen kann [emoji16]? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vangr (1. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Livestream läuft! Sie kommt!!
> 699 Euro Dollar, 11 GB, Release nächste Woche.



Top! 
Wenn ich hier mal fragen darf, ich werde mit der 1080TI meine erste GPU unter Wasser setzen.
Holt man sich am besten die Ref. Karte und wartet auf den entsprechenden Kühler? Es wird später ja auch Kühler für die Customs geben, lohnt sich das?


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. März 2017)

Mit welchem Preis muss man rechnen für zB. eine Palit?


----------



## benu303 (1. März 2017)

GTX 1080Ti Founders Edition kaufen oder warten? Welche Vorteile bzw. Nachteile hat die Founders Edition?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (1. März 2017)

Vangr schrieb:


> Top!
> Wenn ich hier mal fragen darf, ich werde mit der 1080TI meine erste GPU unter Wasser setzen.
> Holt man sich am besten die Ref. Karte und wartet auf den entsprechenden Kühler? Es wird später ja auch Kühler für die Customs geben, lohnt sich das?



wenn du selbst OC betreibst würde ich mir auf jeden Fall die FE holen. Ein guter EK Block sollte schnell verfügbar sein.
Falls dich selbst Overclocken stört würde ich auf eine billige Custom mit Reverenz PCB warten.


----------



## chischko (1. März 2017)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> wenn du selbst OC betreibst würde ich mir auf jeden Fall die FE holen. Ein guter EK Block sollte schnell verfügbar sein.
> Falls dich selbst Overclocken stört würde ich auf eine billige Custom mit Reverenz PCB warten.



Entschuldige, aber da muss ich entschieden widersprechen. Das ist Unsinn! 

Die Referenz PCBs und FE sind meist OK und schnell verfügbar und die WaKü Fullcover sind schnell da... ja! ... ABER: 
Die Custom Designs haben meist aber eine bessere Spannungsversorgung und von Haus aus schon OC, können aber meist noch besser übertaktet werden als die FE. Zudem ist nicht nur das OC Potential (welches übrigens auch bei baugleichen Modellen von Exemplar zu Exemplar/Chip zu Chip schwankt) entscheidend sondern doch auch Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärke (hier waren die FE mit ihrem DHE Design immer mies), Support des Herstellers (einer der Hauptgründe zu EVGA zu wechseln wegen voller Garantie auch bei Kühlertausch und Umrüstung auf WaKü), evtl. Optik etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (1. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber da muss ich entschieden widersprechen. Das ist Unsinn!
> 
> Die Referenz PCBs und FE sind meist OK und schnell verfügbar und halbwegs günstig und die WaKü Fullcover sind schnell da... ja! ... ABER:
> Die Custom Designs haben meist aber eine bessere Spannungsversorgung und von Haus aus schon OC, können aber meist noch besser übertaktet werden als die FE. Zudem ist nicht nur das OC Potential (welches übrigens auch bei baugleichen Modellen von Exemplar zu Exemplar/Chip zu Chip schwankt) entscheidend sondern doch auch Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärke (hier waren die FE mit ihrem DHE Design immer mies), Support des Herstellers (einer der Hauptgründe zu EVGA zu wechseln wegen voller Garantie auch bei Kühlertausch und Umrüstung auf WaKü), evtl. Optik etc. etc. etc.



große Unterschiede bezüglich Übertaktbarkeit sind zwischen FE und Customs nicht gegeben soweit ich bei oc threads gesehen habe (solange es nicht eine besondere überteuerte Version ist). Extra warten auf eine Custom wegen Lautstärke, Wärmeentwicklung oder Optik macht bei Wakü wenig Sinn, da der Block ja beides wegnimmt. Der Support von EVGA ist natürlich toll baer dafür extra warten? Naja bei der ersten Karte die man umbaut vll nicht schlecht.

Falls man die 1080ti wirklich schnell (unter Wasser) haben will würde ich zur FE greifen, nur wenn nVidia nicht zuviel Aufpreis verlangt xD


----------



## chischko (1. März 2017)

Ich werde warten, bis EVGA ein Stepup-Programm anbietet und eine FTW oder Classified auf den Markt wirft und nen ordentlicher Fullcover vorhanden ist. Dann wird die sowas von schnell in meinen PC wandern... 
Sonst wird die 980Ti noch halten und vom Preis nicht mehr zu schnell verfallen. Die Geduld bringe ich noch auf.


----------



## Keinmand (1. März 2017)

Ich bin so gehyped[emoji4]

Das wird/ist so ein geiles Hardware Jahr.
Am liebsten würde ich mir gleich 2 Pcs bauen: einmal Ryzen&Vega und einmal Intel/Ryzen&Gtx1080Ti [emoji7]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (1. März 2017)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Ich bin so gehyped
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe versteh ich! Ich warte mal unabhängige Tests ab, aber wenn alles so kommt wie gehofft wandert seit langem mal wieder AMD in Form einer CPU in meinen PC und die 1080Ti!


----------



## Kassierer (1. März 2017)

Ich habe echt nicht mit 11GB DDR5X gerechnet. Mein Tipp lag immer auf 10GB.


----------



## chischko (1. März 2017)

Ja... 10 oder 12 waren meine Tipps... 11GB sind etwas unüblich... aber gut: 3,5+0,5Gb waren auch unüblich


----------



## Kassierer (1. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Ja... 10 oder 12 waren meine Tipps... 11GB sind etwas unüblich... aber gut: 3,5+0,5Gb waren auch unüblich



Wahrscheinlich sind es jetzt einfach 10GB + 1GB.  
Okay, Spaß beiseite so einen Fehler darf sich Nvidia nicht nochmal erlauben.


----------



## chischko (1. März 2017)

Werden sie auch nicht... und wenn sind sie wirklichb komplett


----------



## Kassierer (1. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Werden sie auch nicht... und wenn sind sie wirklichb komplett



Ja, stimmt. 

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Benchmarks und auf die ersten Besitzer hier im Forum. Werde sie mir nicht kaufen, die Ti Modelle sind mir zu teuer.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (1. März 2017)

Kassierer schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf die ersten Benchmarks und auf die ersten Besitzer hier im Forum. Werde sie mir nicht kaufen, die Ti Modelle sind mir zu teuer.



Nach Vega Release gibts sicher ein paar gute Angebote bei den gebrauchten Ti's


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. März 2017)

Ich denke ich behalte meine 2 Wochen alte 1080 und hole mir keine 1080 Ti.

Klar, mehr Leistung, aber hey - mind. 800€ wollen auch auf den Tisch gelegt werden.

Außerdem gab es zu meiner 1080 (660€) Wildlands / For Honor gratis dazu.

Würdet ihr es anders machen?


----------



## Kassierer (1. März 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ich denke ich behalte meine 2 Wochen alte 1080 und hole mir keine 1080 Ti.
> 
> Klar, mehr Leistung, aber hey - mind. 800€ wollen auch auf den Tisch gelegt werden.
> 
> ...


Würde sie auch behalten, allerdings war es nicht wirklich schlau die 1080 2 Wochen vor dem Release der 1080Ti zu kaufen.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (1. März 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ich denke ich behalte meine 2 Wochen alte 1080 und hole mir keine 1080 Ti.
> 
> Klar, mehr Leistung, aber hey - mind. 800€ wollen auch auf den Tisch gelegt werden.
> 
> ...


 Ich denke nein!
Einen richtigen Moment zum Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte gibt es nicht.
Es lauert immer schon die nächste Generation am Horizont.
Ich warte erst ma ab was die Zotac 1080 ti AMP Extreme oder 
ähnliche Karten kosten und Leistungsmäßig bringen.
Vernünftig ist es mit Sicherheit nicht eine 1080 ti zu holen,
aber ein bißchen Suchtverhalten gebe ich meinerseits zu.
Ist fast wie mit dem Rauchen unsinig aber viele machen es trotzdem.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. März 2017)

Kassierer schrieb:


> Würde sie auch behalten, allerdings war es nicht wirklich schlau die 1080 2 Wochen vor dem Release der 1080Ti zu kaufen.



eeehm.. wer bitte wusste fix ob und wann und vor allem zu welchem *PREiS* die 1080 Ti kommt.

Frage mich sowieso ob man für max. 800€ eine Ti bekommen wird .. !?


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. März 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ich denke ich behalte meine 2 Wochen alte 1080 und hole mir keine 1080 Ti.
> 
> Klar, mehr Leistung, aber hey - mind. 800€ wollen auch auf den Tisch gelegt werden.
> 
> ...



Sie es mal so, in nächsten Jahr kommt mit Volta die GTX1180, die die Ti locker in die Tasche steckt und bis dahin solltest du nicht allzuviel zu erleiden haben mit der GTX1080. Insbesondere nicht wenn du sowieso "nur" in 1440P spielst. Die GTX1080Ti ist dann doch wieder eher für 4K gedacht, darunter kommt man auch hervorragend mit der GTX1080 zurecht.
Ehrlich gesagt reizt mich die GTX1080Ti nicht die Bohne. 
Ich habe alles was ich an Gaming Leistung brauche und kann die Zeit locker abwarten. Nur dann kaufen wenn du es wirklich brauchst.


----------



## Rousi (1. März 2017)

Dürfte auch den ein oder anderen mit WaKü (Ambitionen) bei der 1080Ti interessieren:

Titan-X-Kühlblock von EKWB zu GTX 1080 Ti kompatibel
Wasserkuhler: Titan-X-Kuhlblock von EKWB zu GTX 1080 Ti kompatibel - ComputerBase


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. März 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Sie es mal so, in nächsten Jahr kommt mit Volta die GTX1180, die die Ti locker in die Tasche steckt und bis dahin solltest du nicht allzuviel zu erleiden haben mit der GTX1080. Insbesondere nicht wenn du sowieso "nur" in 1440P spielst. Die GTX1080Ti ist dann doch wieder eher für 4K gedacht, darunter kommt man auch hervorragend mit der GTX1080 zurecht.
> Ehrlich gesagt reizt mich die GTX1080Ti nicht die Bohne.
> Ich habe alles was ich an Gaming Leistung brauche und kann die Zeit locker abwarten. Nur dann kaufen wenn du es wirklich brauchst.



Du hast absolut Recht.
Ich will mich nicht ärgern wenn ich in 2-3 Wochen eine 1080 für ~500€ sehe.
& ich noch vor 13 Tagen 660€ auf den Tisch legen durfte..
Auch das eine "Version 2.0" der 1080 kommt ist für mich auch nicht unbedingt ein "pro-Argument".
Mein absolutes Limit sind 700€ für eine GPU und ich denke nicht dass ich bald eine Ti für unter 700€ bekommen werde.
Aber was wenn die 1080 bald 100-150 Euro weniger kostet 

_Keine Ahnung was ich tun soll _


----------



## Dallervatan (1. März 2017)

Wenn Du mich fragst sind das doch Luxusprobleme?! Naja, so lange du auf WQHD mit Deinem aktuellen Monitor bleibst wüsste ich nicht so recht warum es eine TI sein sollte. Erfreue Dich an Deiner "normalen" 1080 - die sicher mehr als genug Power hat. Wie die Vorredner schon gesagt haben, kaum ist eine Karte draußen, kommt die nächste schon bald


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. März 2017)

Ihr habt Recht.
Aber ich denke ich schicke sie zurück *weil* es jetzt die 1080 von Evga um 519€ gibt und meine noch vor 14 Tagen 660 gekostet hat 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. März 2017)

Wenn du unbedingt die kühle und leise Gamerock gegen ein lauteres und heißeres Modell tauschen willst ... Tu dir keinen Zwang an.


----------



## Kassierer (1. März 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> eeehm.. wer bitte wusste fix ob und wann und vor allem zu welchem *PREiS* die 1080 Ti kommt.
> 
> Frage mich sowieso ob man für max. 800€ eine Ti bekommen wird .. !?



Das meinte ich gar nicht. Man wusste nicht genau zu welchem Preis die Ti kommt, das stimmt, aber es war zu erwarten, dass die Preise der 1080 sinken werden. Hättest du jetzt eine 1080 gekauft, hättest du ordentlich gespart.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. März 2017)

Ist die EVGA wirklich so schlimm? 
Was machst du FortuneHunter, dir die Ti holen?


----------



## Dallervatan (1. März 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ihr habt Recht.
> Aber ich denke ich schicke sie zurück *weil* es jetzt die 1080 von Evga um 519€ gibt und meine noch vor 14 Tagen 660 gekostet hat
> Was meint ihr?


Zu dem Preis komme ich auch fast ins Grübeln...so verkehrt scheint das Kühlerdesign nicht zu sein wenn ich mir den einen oder anderen Test anschaue: Test: EVGA GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Test - Hardware-Mag

Schlussendlich musst Du mit Deinem "Gewissen" klarkommen wenn Du die Karte zurück schickst - wenn schon daran rum gebastelt wurde, OVP fehlt oder so fände ich das nicht ideal. Den Aufwand den die Händel bei solch einer Retoure haben ist groß. Als Neuware lässt sich die karte halt einfach nicht mehr verkaufen. Einschätzen kannst aber nur Du das.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. März 2017)

Dallervatan schrieb:


> Zu dem Preis komme ich auch fast ins Grübeln...so verkehrt scheint das Kühlerdesign nicht zu sein wenn ich mir den einen oder anderen Test anschaue: Test: EVGA GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Test - Hardware-Mag
> 
> Schlussendlich musst Du mit Deinem "Gewissen" klarkommen wenn Du die Karte zurück schickst - wenn schon daran rum gebastelt wurde, OVP fehlt oder so fände ich das nicht ideal. Den Aufwand den die Händel bei solch einer Retoure haben ist groß. Als Neuware lässt sich die karte halt einfach nicht mehr verkaufen. Einschätzen kannst aber nur Du das.



Ich habe die Karte weder schlecht behandelt noch übertaktet. 

Die OVP hat keinen Kratzer und es ist alles in vorhanden.


----------



## Schnupfer1 (1. März 2017)

Habe gerade beim Treiberdownload meiner GTX 1060 gesehen das die *GTX 1080 Ti* bei *819,-€* liegt.
11 GB GDDR5X     Die knallt ja mal so richtig rein. 
GeForce GTX 1080 Ti-Grafikkarte | NVIDIA


----------



## Wolfgang75 (1. März 2017)

Und?
Die Karte ist trotzdem gebraucht und der nächste Kunde darf sich über deine "neue" Hardware freuen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. März 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ist die EVGA wirklich so schlimm?
> Was machst du FortuneHunter, dir die Ti holen?



Nein schön bei meiner 1080 bleiben und nächstes Jahr auf die 1180 gehen. Warum sollte ich ne 1080Ti holen. Für meine Bedürfnisse und 1440P reicht eine GTX1080 vollkommen aus. Bis 4K-Gaming für mich interessant wird, fließt in vielen Flüssen noch viel Wasser gen Meer.

Das Ti-Erlebnis (GTX980Ti) hatte ich einmal und das mit einer EVGA-Karte ... Kann dankend drauf verzichten. 
Aber ich bin wahrscheinlich auch kein Maßstab. Bei mir kommt zuerst Lautstärke (wegen des Eintauchens ins Spiel) und sekundär erst Performance. 

Spiele zum Beispiel grade Horizon Zero Dawn mit stabilen 30FPS ... Bei vielen hier würde das ein Herzkasper auslösen.


----------



## Todesklinge (1. März 2017)

Wie viel schneller wird die neue 1080Ti im Vergleich zu meiner alten 980Ti mit 1,4ghz Takt?
Gibt es schon gute Custom Modelle die vielleicht auch werkseitig schon übertaktet sind?


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. März 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Wie viel schneller wird die neue 1080Ti im Vergleich zu meiner alten 980Ti mit 1,4ghz Takt?
> Gibt es schon gute Custom Modelle die vielleicht auch werkseitig schon übertaktet sind?



Schau dir Benchmarks einer Titan XP zur GTX1070 an, dann hast du eine ungefähre Ahnung.


----------



## Todesklinge (2. März 2017)

Danke, das hilft schon weiter in etwa ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.


----------



## Keinmand (2. März 2017)

Wenn ich von ner 780ti auf ne 1080ti wechsel, sollte sich meine Grafikpower doch leicht verdoppeln? [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (2. März 2017)

Könnte sogar noch mehr bei rumkommen, wenn Du die Pascal-Karte über 2Ghz trittst.


----------



## Kassierer (2. März 2017)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Wenn ich von ner 780ti auf ne 1080ti wechsel, sollte sich meine Grafikpower doch leicht verdoppeln? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Mindestens.


----------



## Kassierer (2. März 2017)

Schnupfer1 schrieb:


> Habe gerade beim Treiberdownload meiner GTX 1060 gesehen das die *GTX 1080 Ti* bei *819,-€* liegt.
> 11 GB GDDR5X     Die knallt ja mal so richtig rein.
> GeForce GTX 1080 Ti-Grafikkarte | NVIDIA



Ja das stimmt. Für nur 820 Euro ist das echt eine Kampfansage.


----------



## Keinmand (2. März 2017)

Gibts schon nen Termin für custom modelle? Oder habe ich das übersehen? xD 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnupfer1 (2. März 2017)

Ein paar Infos und Bilder gibt es ja mal schon von MSI und Asus.
Einen Termin habe ich auch nicht gefunden.

MSI Teases Powerful GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X With Custom PCB, Twin Frozr VI
ASUS Unveils Custom GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG STRIX and Turbo Graphics Cards


----------



## ch-13-f (3. März 2017)

Ich bin gespannt was die OC Modelle der 1080Ti so hergeben werden. Ob die mit Luftkühlung an die 2Ghz kommen?


----------



## chischko (10. März 2017)

ch-13-f schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was die OC Modelle der 1080Ti so hergeben werden. Ob die mit Luftkühlung an die 2Ghz kommen?



Eindeutig! Referenzdesign knackt ja schon die 2 Ghz Marke, also wird das definitiv in Richtung 2,1 oder 2,2 Ghz gehen, wenn das Powerlimit angehoben ist und ordentliche Kühlungskonzepte vorhanden sind. Unter Wasser mit Fullcover halte ich bei ordentlichem PCB und etwas Glück in der GPU Lotterie auch 2,3 für durchaus machbar! 

Ertster Test: Geforce GTX 1080 Ti im Test: Titan-X-Thronfolger von Nvidia fur 819 Euro


----------



## Zingel1986 (10. März 2017)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine 1080 ti bestellen können? Bisher hat kein Händler die Karte im Angebot und auf bei nvidia bekomme ich nur ein Formular, bei dem ich mich benachrichtigen lassen kann.

Ich will das Teil haben!


----------



## Meroveus (10. März 2017)

Zingel1986 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine 1080 ti bestellen können? Bisher hat kein Händler die Karte im Angebot und auf bei nvidia bekomme ich nur ein Formular, bei dem ich mich benachrichtigen lassen kann.
> 
> Ich will das Teil haben!



Bitte schön 



Meroveus schrieb:


> Ab dem 10. März um 19:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit kann die Grafikkarte entweder bei Nvidia selber, oder von den klassischen Bordpartnern im Online-Handel erworben werden. Händler haben gegenüber ComputerBase verlauten lassen, dass ausreichend Ware am Lager verfügbar sein wird.
> 
> Mit Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 1080 Ti, wird gegen Ende März/Anfang April gerechnet.


----------



## Bull56 (10. März 2017)

Welchen guten und leisen super Luftkühler kann ich denn auf der Ti verbauen? Ich habe 2,5 Slots Platz.


----------



## chischko (10. März 2017)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Welchen guten und leisen super Luftkühler kann ich denn auf der Ti verbauen? Ich habe 2,5 Slots Platz.


Unter Wasser kannst Du jeden Kühler der Titan X P installieren, die sind kompatibel (ich weiß hattest Du nicht gefragt, nur der Vollständigkeit halber). 
Als Luftkühler musst Du entweder noch warten was so die Partnerkarten bringen (würde ich machen) oder eben z.B. den Accelero Hybrid III 140 wie im Video der PCGH zu sehen. Scheint ordentlich zu kühlen und leise zu sein, wenn man nicht auf 100% hoch regelt. 2 Gehäuselüfter zusätzlich schaden definitiv nicht


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Unter Wasser kannst Du jeden Kühler der Titan X P installieren, die sind kompatibel (ich weiß hattest Du nicht gefragt, nur der Vollständigkeit halber).
> Als Luftkühler musst Du entweder noch warten was so die Partnerkarten bringen (würde ich machen) oder eben z.B. den Accelero Hybrid III 140 wie im Video der PCGH zu sehen. Scheint ordentlich zu kühlen und leise zu sein, wenn man nicht auf 100% hoch regelt. 2 Gehäuselüfter zusätzlich schaden definitiv nicht



Nur dürfte es in seinem ITX-Gehäuse etwas knapp mit dem Lüfterplatz werden. Und ob die Backplate nicht mit dem Kühler der CPU kollidiert bezweifel ich auch. 

Wenn man mehrere Threads queuerließt ist man Wissensmäßig etwas im Vorteil ...


----------



## Bull56 (10. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also der Platz ist auf jeden Fall sehr sehr knapp bemessen...


----------



## TheSaltyJ (10. März 2017)

1080 TI wird so gut


----------



## machero (10. März 2017)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Bitte schön



In 60 Minuten gehts dann also los. Alle warten auf den Dealer !


----------



## Bull56 (10. März 2017)

Und welchen dealer wollt ihr nehmen?


----------



## chaotium (10. März 2017)

Ich warte erst Rückmeldung von euch beta Testern XD


----------



## StealthDackel (10. März 2017)

Wenn Amazon welche hat und günstig dann werde ich wohl wie meistens dort bestellen - prime usw. Wenn sie da ist wird sie direkt zu Alphacool geschickt und dann gibts ne ganz eigene GTX 1080 TI Eiswolf-Wasserkühlung... Zwecks möglicher Übertaktung und Lautstärkenreduktion auf nahezu 0.


----------



## StealthDackel (10. März 2017)

Ok ist nun bei Nvidia bestellbar - bei Amazon z.B. finde ich nix


----------



## StealthDackel (10. März 2017)

1080 TI incoming ... übrigens aktuell im Bundle mit For Honor/Ghost Recon Wildlands... über Nvidia direkt


----------



## machero (10. März 2017)

.....


----------



## machero (10. März 2017)

Ich hol mir zwar keine aber mal eine Frage....

Im Prinzip sind die "Founders Editions" doch alle komplett gleich, oder macht das irgendeinen Unterschied ob man die von Nvidia, Gigabyte, Asus usw. nimmt ?
Irgendwie find ich diese ganze Founders Edition-Geschichte komisch .... Wo ist da noch der Sinn wenn die am selben Tag überall verkauft wird und nicht nur beim Nvidia-Store ?

Zumal die Teile später am Gebrauchtmarkt doch eigentlich auch eher nur 2.Wahl sind bzw. die Custom-Karten immer bevorzugt genommen werden ?
Das ist dann doch wirklich nur für Leute die überhaupt nicht warten können, oder?


----------



## Grestorn (10. März 2017)

StealthDackel schrieb:


> 1080 TI incoming ... übrigens aktuell im Bundle mit For Honor/Ghost Recon Wildlands... über Nvidia direkt



Irgendwo hab ich beim Bestellen auch so was gelesen, bei meiner 1080Ti ist aber kein Gutscheincode dabei. Oder ich hab ihn noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Bull56 (10. März 2017)

Nein und ja. 
Nvidia direkt nimmt keine Versandkosten. Alternate und co zum Beispiel schon. An sich sind aber alle FE gleich - die custons werden nicht günstiger sein, aber eventuell mehr Leistung bieten können. Der wiederverkauf der FE ist eigentlich ganz okay.

Bei der Ti gibts auch Gutscheine! Ich habe direkt bei Nvidia bestellt und bekomme welche.

Achtung bei den verschiedenen Anbietern der FE: Garantiebedingungen unterscheiden sich!


----------



## Grestorn (10. März 2017)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Bei der Ti gibts auch Gutscheine! Ich habe direkt bei Nvidia bestellt und bekomme welche.



In welcher Form hast Du den Gutschein bekommen? Per Mail? Im Karton war nix drin.


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. März 2017)

Bei Alternate sind die auch alle mit dem Aktionszeichen gelabelt: mit NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Grafikchip Jetzt gunstig kaufen'!' '|' ALTERNATE.de


----------



## Bull56 (10. März 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> In welcher Form hast Du den Gutschein bekommen? Per Mail? Im Karton war nix drin.



Bei der FE gabs die nur ab heuge 19:00 Bestellungen...


----------



## Zingel1986 (10. März 2017)

So, ich fahr morgen dann erstmal 200km nach Linden und hole mir meine beiden Karten von Alternate ab. Freu!!!


----------



## stimpi2k10 (10. März 2017)

Habe die GTX1080Ti ja vorbestellt, und Nvidia hat heute das Geld abgebucht. Wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon eine Karte bekommen hat?


----------



## Promized (10. März 2017)

Habe nun auch meine beiden ti's von Gigabyte bei Alternate gekauft. Bin mal gespannt, ob der LT den sie angeben, (spätestens Dienstag) auch wirklich klappt


----------



## -H1N1- (12. März 2017)

Können die stolzen Besitzer schon etwas zum Thema undervolting erzählen?

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackout27 (13. März 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Können die stolzen Besitzer schon etwas zum Thema undervolting erzählen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk



Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren!
Habe versucht im Internet Vergleichswerte der Titan X zu finden. Was ich gefunden habe war schon sehr vielversprechend aber ob dies 1:1 vergleichbar ist kann ich nicht sagen.
"Angeblich" schafft man es eine Titan X bei lediglich 0,8 V(!!!) auf 1700Mhz zu takten  Sollte das auch mit der 1080ti funktionieren, bekommt man die FE evtl. doch relativ leise und kühl


----------



## -H1N1- (13. März 2017)

Ist für mich momentan die Abwägung auf eine Ti zu wechseln, darum hoffe ich, dass hier bald jemand etwas dazu schreiben kann.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. März 2017)

Schon jemand eine EVGA 1080ti bestellt und ein garantiertes Lieferdatum bekommen? Wäre interessant wann die ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## -H1N1- (13. März 2017)

atm nicht lieferbar


----------



## HisN (13. März 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Habe versucht im Internet Vergleichswerte der Titan X zu finden. Was ich gefunden habe war schon sehr vielversprechend aber ob dies 1:1 vergleichbar ist kann ich nicht sagen.
> "Angeblich" schafft man es eine Titan X bei lediglich 0,8 V(!!!) auf 1700Mhz zu takten  Sollte das auch mit der 1080ti funktionieren, bekommt man die FE evtl. doch relativ leise und kühl



Was muss die Karte schaffen damit "angeblich" nicht mehr "angeblich ist"?
Ich kann mich daran erinnern die so eingestellt zu haben, z.b. für F@H
http://abload.de/img/afterburner_curvecguoi.jpg
Damit waren auch 72h am Stück kein Problem. Allerdings lastet F@H eine Karte auch ganz anders aus, als ein Game.

Am Ende läuft sie aber (wie praktisch alle meine vier Pascal-Karten) bei etwa 1.0V auf etwa 2Ghz. 

http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_09_22_36_c0uvx.jpg


----------



## Blackout27 (13. März 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Was muss die Karte schaffen damit "angeblich" nicht mehr "angeblich ist"?
> Ich kann mich daran erinnern die so eingestellt zu haben, z.b. für F@H
> http://abload.de/img/afterburner_curvecguoi.jpg
> Damit waren auch 72h am Stück kein Problem. Allerdings lastet F@H eine Karte auch ganz anders aus, als ein Game.
> ...



Das "Angeblich" kommt weg sobald meine EVGA GTX1080ti FE da und untervoltet ist 

Tolle Werte hat deine Titan X  Macht Lust auf mehr!


----------



## stimpi2k10 (13. März 2017)

Ich habe die Karte direkt vorbestellt und sie ist noch nicht da. Habe aber am 08.03 eine Email bekommen, das meine Zahlung bearbeitet wird und es ca. 12-16 Tage dauert.  Das Geld wurde aber schon am 07.03 abgebucht und fühle mich verarscht, dann bestelle ich eben woanders.


----------



## StealthDackel (13. März 2017)

Am Freitag bestellt und heute noch nicht verschickt - zu dem ist die Karte nun inzwischen als nicht mehr vorrätig angegeben bei Nvidia... Hoffe mal da kommt noch was zeitnah und ich habe nicht quasi nur vorbestellt obwohl da "kaufen" stand und ich Bestätigungsmails erhalten habe. Nur eben bislang noch keine Versandbestätigung. Schnelle Bearbeitung ist aber was anderes


----------



## HisN (13. März 2017)

Bei der ersten Welle der Titan X war die Karte bei mir daheim, bevor ich die Versandbestädigung von NV bekommen habe.
Nicht über die Nebensächlichkeiten aufregen. Ist euch die Versandbestätigung oder die Karte wichtig?  Waren zwei oder drei Tage von der Bestellung (Lieferbar laut Webseite) bis zum Erhalt der Karte. Und bei Dir ist da ja noch so ein blödes Wochenende dazwischen.


----------



## HisN (13. März 2017)

@TheHate

Ich hab mich gerade noch mal drangesetzt.
Takte sind "wahllos", d.h. ich hab einfach nur am Regler gezogen, ich weiß also nicht wann Heaven aussteigt. Ist jetzt halt ne Weile gelaufen. Produziert nicht wirklich Last im Fenstermodus.
Aber schau mal was geht.

http://abload.de/img/titanx_stromsparen_08j3unq.jpg
http://abload.de/img/titanx_stromsparen_08eeuf4.jpg



Und hier der Unterschied in der Leistung in Witcher3
Bild: witcher3_2017_03_13_2jcuxv.jpg - abload.de
Bild: witcher3_2017_03_13_28cukk.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Chukku (14. März 2017)

Ich hab grad das Video von der8auer zum Thema vorbildlicher Spannungsversorgung und "Power Mod" bei der 1080Ti gesehen...
Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti: Unboxing, Power Target Mod und Spannungsversorgung (de) - YouTube
Find ich ja im Prinzip ne geile Sache.. im Prinzip gäbe es für Wasserkühler damit ja wirklich keinen Grund mehr, auf ein teureres Custom Layout zu setzen.

Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dieser Art der Aufhebung des Power Limits?
Es ist ja die Rede davon, die entsprechenden Bausteine mit Flüssigmetall zu bestreichen...
 1. Muss man das anschliessend irgendwie fixieren, damit es nicht runterläuft oder haftet das von sich aus ausreichend gut?
 2. Die Garantie ist dann im Zweifelsfall natürlich für den Eimer.. aber lässt sich das LM ggf. rückstandsfrei entfernen?


----------



## Grestorn (14. März 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dieser Art der Aufhebung des Power Limits?



Ich habe vor meine Karte auf diese Weise zu modden, wenn ich den WaKü-Block montiere. Der ist leider erst in 3 Wochen lieferbar. 

Ich werde aber Silberleitlack verwenden. Der sollte nach dem Trocknen auf jeden Fall hart bleiben und lässt sich mit Spiritus rückstandslos entfernen. 

Wenn ich meine Karte gegrillt habe, melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Chukku (14. März 2017)

alles klar.. dann beobachte ich das hier mal aufmerksam und warte auf einen Aufschrei, der hoffentlich nie kommen wird 

Hoffentlich bleibt nVidia jezt eine Weile bei dieser vorbildlich soliden Spannungsversorgung.
Zumindest, bis ich dann bei einer Volta XY80Ti zuschlagen und das gleiche "Tuning" betreiben möchte


----------



## HisN (14. März 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dieser Art der Aufhebung des Power Limits?
> Es ist ja die Rede davon, die entsprechenden Bausteine mit Flüssigmetall zu bestreichen...
> 1. Muss man das anschliessend irgendwie fixieren, damit es nicht runterläuft oder haftet das von sich aus ausreichend gut?
> 2. Die Garantie ist dann im Zweifelsfall natürlich für den Eimer.. aber lässt sich das LM ggf. rückstandsfrei entfernen?



Drei defekte Titan X im HWLUXX mit diesem Mod (unter anderem eine von mir)
Ich rate ab.
WLP jedenfalls scheint das Lötmittel anzugreifen.
Lässt sich entfernen, solange es nicht getrocknet ist (dann wird es eine Qual). Und natürlich ist die Garantie damit hin. Allerdings hat NV bei mir keine Probleme gemacht. Was wohl daran liegt das ich vernünftig arbeite, und man nicht sofort sieht, dass der Kühler ab war.

Bringt aus Performance-Sicht übrigens keine Punkte. 
Das einzige was wirklich schön ist: Die Karte hört auf wie verrückt durch die Gegend zu takten. Aber das ist nur eine Gewöhnungssache. Wenn man sich mal von alten Zöpfen verabschiedet kommt man auch damit klar dass die Karte ihren Takt halt nicht mehr wie festgenagelt hält.
Wie gesagt, aus Performance-Sicht macht es wenig Sinn, Die Unterschiede sind zu gering, und man muss schon sehr viel Glück in der Silizium-Lotterie haben, um das auch in FPS umsetzen zu können.


----------



## Chukku (14. März 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Allerdings hat NV bei mir keine Probleme gemacht. Was wohl daran liegt das ich vernünftig arbeite, und man nicht sofort sieht, dass der Kühler ab war.



Zumindest bei der TITAN X Pascal gab es ja von nVidia ein offizielles Statement, dass der Kühler ohne Garantieverlust gewechselt werden darf.

Dürfte in deinem Fall also wohl eher daran gelegen haben, dass du die WLP sauber von den Widerständen entfernt hast.
Diese Art von Eingriff hätten sie sonst sicher nicht "verziehen" 

Aber ist schon gut zu wissen, dass das Ganze ziemlich kritisch ist.
Vielleicht läufts mit dem Silberleitlack von Grestorn ja besser.. evtl. greift der das Lot nicht so an... Wir werden es bald wissen xD


----------



## Promized (15. März 2017)

Hallöle, 

also meine beiden 1080 ti sind vorgestern nun auch angekommen. Laufen soweit echt super. Brachiale Leistung im SLI-Mode. 

Was jetzt noch fehlt ist wohl 'n Sockel mit mehr Lanes. Ich denke ich werde auf die 2066 Plattform warten und dann vom I7-7700K auf 6- oder 8 Kerner umsteigen.

Mein Problem ist allerdings, dass das Teilen Feature bei Geforce Experience nun nicht mehr läuft  Es will nicht mal starten, er sagt einfach immer, dass es nicht gestartet werden kann und der Rechner doch mal neugestartet werden solle. Was ich natürlich bereits gemacht habe. Auch den Treiber noch mal mit DDU komplett entfernt und neu aufgespielt aber immer das selbe Problem. 

Hat von euch evtl. jmd ähnliche Probleme? 

Grüße


----------



## -H1N1- (16. März 2017)

Morgen gibt es 10% bei Conrad mit Kundenkarte, macht 737,10€ für eine FE .


----------



## StealthDackel (16. März 2017)

Hier ist die passende Wakü für die 1080 Ti. Wollte meine FE einschicken, aber bekam dieses Modell als Antwort per Email. 

Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X Pascal M02 - mit Backplate | Eiswolf | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Meinen Aktionscode bzgl. For Honor/Ghost Recon Wildlands habe ich per Email erhalten bevor die Karte überhaupt versandt wurde.


----------



## Rammler2 (16. März 2017)

Hmm glaub mit Evga Step up könnte etwas dauern oder?

Scheint nicht mehr verfügbar zu sein


----------



## chischko (16. März 2017)

StealthDackel schrieb:


> Hier ist die passende Wakü für die 1080 Ti. Wollte meine FE einschicken, aber bekam dieses Modell als Antwort per Email.
> 
> Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X Pascal M02 - mit Backplate | Eiswolf | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Meinen Aktionscode bzgl. For Honor/Ghost Recon Wildlands habe ich per Email erhalten bevor die Karte überhaupt versandt wurde.



Klar! Lies doch mal den Startpost 
Jeder Titan X P Kühler ist kompatibel zur FE der 1080Ti


----------



## Zetta (16. März 2017)

Meine GTX 980 Ti ist leider vor einigen Tagen gestorben... Nach knapp 20 Monaten...Was ein Dreck. Garantie natürlich abgelaufen. Was sonst!?
(Ist aber auch meine Schuld. Hätte ich sie damals bei EVGA registriert, hätte ich 3 Jahre Garantie gehabt. Aber ich Depp habe es natürlich verschlafen..)
Wollte eigentlich auf Volta warten aber jetzt wirds wohl doch die GTX 1080 Ti. Nvidia gewinnt wieder...


----------



## Schnupfer1 (16. März 2017)

Hat EVGA nicht normal 3 Jahre Garantie und die Verlängerung auf 5 Jahre nach Registrierung?
  Selbst wenn nicht, sind 20 Monate noch keine 2 Jahre.

Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase


----------



## VirusAccess (16. März 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es 10% bei Conrad mit Kundenkarte, macht 737,10€ für eine FE .


Was für ärsche... wollte eben bestellen und siehe da, lieferung nur innerhalb deutschlands =(
oh maaaaaaannnn


----------



## chischko (16. März 2017)

737,10 € für ne FE von EVGA, Lieferung am 23. und die is kompatibel mit dem Titan X P FullCover..  ich glaube ich werde schwach! 

Oder doch lieber auf Custom Modelle warten? Kann man ne "ca. Aussage" treffen um wie viel die Custom Modelle der FE überlegen sein werden wenn man leichtes OC drauf haut... Takt um 5% nach oben sollte mir genügen!


----------



## VirusAccess (16. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> 737,10 € für ne FE von EVGA, Lieferung am 23. und die is kompatibel mit dem Titan X P FullCover..  ich glaube ich werde schwach!
> 
> Oder doch lieber auf Custom Modelle warten? Kann man ne "ca. Aussage" treffen um wie viel die Custom Modelle der FE überlegen sein werden wenn man leichtes OC drauf haut... Takt um 5% nach oben sollte mir genügen!


Die frage ist hier eher ob es einem wert ist dafür knappe 200€ mehr auszugeben.. ich denke mit der FE ist man ganz gut beinander. (bei der 980ti wars ja genauso)


----------



## chischko (16. März 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> Die frage ist hier eher ob es einem wert ist dafür knappe 200€ mehr auszugeben.. ich denke mit der FE ist man ganz gut beinander. (bei der 980ti wars ja genauso)


Das ist eben genau nicht die Frage für mich  
Das ich mri eine hole steht außer Frage, die Frage ist nur: Warten oder jetzt zuschlagen? Deswegen will ich mal ne grobe %uelle Angabe.


----------



## VirusAccess (16. März 2017)

Ich würde sie mir holen, nur liefern die nicht nach Österreich.
737 ist echt ein hammer preis!!


----------



## Speedy98 (16. März 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es 10% bei Conrad mit Kundenkarte, macht 737,10€ für eine FE .



Abend,
Die 10% werden natürlich unschlagbar...
Ich selber habe ein nanoxia Deep Silence 3, da passt keine komplett Wakü rein...
Gibt es für mich alternativen die Founders dann zu kühlen?
Wäre halt ein Knaller Preis...
Grüße


----------



## Rammler2 (17. März 2017)

Die 10% klappen natürlich nicht direkt. "Dieser Gutscheincode ist uns nicht bekannt".


----------



## chischko (17. März 2017)

Die 10% funktionieren! Wer Probleme mit dem Code hat: PN!
Edit: Gerade die EVGA bestellt und nen FullCover EKWB


----------



## -H1N1- (17. März 2017)

Wer noch keine Kundenkarte bei Conrad hat, kann die jetzt beantragen und danach mit dem Code* KK171NEU*  bzw. *KK171LP* 10% sparen.

Ich habe es gerade getan .


edit:

@Speedy98 Vielleicht wäre ein Alphacool Eiswolf eine Alternative


----------



## VirusAccess (17. März 2017)

Hab mir jetzt auch eine bestellt (LAGERND) juhuuuuu

Zwar um paar euro teurer.. aber was solls
MSI legt nämlich das spiel GRWL + Season pass bei 

Werde die karte jetzt mal einige wochen unter luft kühlen bis der ekwb kühler bei mir zuhause ankkommt.

Bin schon gespannt vom leistungsunterschied zur 980ti !


----------



## Rammler2 (17. März 2017)

Und zack hat Conrad den Liefertermin vom 23.3 auf den 28.3 angepasst


----------



## -H1N1- (17. März 2017)

Die paar Tage kann man für die Ersparnis doch hinnehmen .


----------



## Tupfer123 (17. März 2017)

Hallo!

Habe deinen Gutscheincode ausprobiert, funktioniert leider nicht .

Ebenfalls habe ich eine Kundenkarte beantragt, diese wird nun bearbeitet. Hast du eventuell eine "Nummer" von der Kundenkarte erhalten?


Will die 10% unbedingt  Bin aber leider aus Österreich...


----------



## VirusAccess (17. März 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe deinen Gutscheincode ausprobiert, funktioniert leider nicht .
> 
> ...


Funktioniert in österreich aber nicht!
Versand nur in Deutschland möglich :/

Hab mir meine deshalb bei cyberport gekauft


----------



## chischko (17. März 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe deinen Gutscheincode ausprobiert, funktioniert leider nicht .
> 
> ...



Funktioniert nur in DE scheinbar. Der Code oben von H1N1 funktioniert.
Hast evtl. nen guten Freund oder Verwandtschaft in DE?


----------



## Tupfer123 (17. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Funktioniert nur in DE scheinbar. Der Code oben von H1N1 funktioniert.
> Hast evtl. nen guten Freund oder Verwandtschaft in DE?




Nein leider nicht. Werde aber vermutlich die Firma D-A-Packs beauftragen.

Da kann man sich das Paket nach Deutschland liefern lassen und die versenden es dann weiter nach Österreich


----------



## Rammler2 (17. März 2017)

Das Angebot funktioniert nur in Deutschland tatsächlich. Ich würde irgendwie echt nen Freund anhauen, dass er dir die bestellt. Das Angebot ist schon super, nur die Wartzeit wird denke ich nicht kurz sein. Ich dachte man hätte aus der 1080 Verfügbarkeit gelernt....


----------



## Speedy98 (17. März 2017)

Ich konnte den Code auch nicht nutzen, weil meine Karte wohl bis 20 Uhr heute Abend erst mit meinen Account verknüpft wird.
Hab angerufen und da haben die mir das gesagt.
Ich konnte dann aber über Telefon bestellen und da haben die mir heute Morgen sofort die 10% abgezogen 
Probiers mal so^^


----------



## Dragomir_der_Erste (17. März 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht. Werde aber vermutlich die Firma D-A-Packs beauftragen.
> 
> Da kann man sich das Paket nach Deutschland liefern lassen und die versenden es dann weiter nach Österreich



Das ist ne gute Idee! Danke für den Denkanstoß


----------



## stimpi2k10 (17. März 2017)

Die Karte die ich bei MF bestellt habe ist gestern angekommen.  Eine von Palit. Der Boost läuft ohne OC bei 1860MHz Lüfter stört nicht und wird nicht zu warm. Mit 1960 lief die auch noch ohne Probleme. Bin mal gespannt was mit einem Wasserkühler noch alles möglich ist.


----------



## Tupfer123 (17. März 2017)

So habe es nun auch geschafft  

737,10€ für die EVGA GTX 1080 Ti  

Die Karte wird mir von der Firma LogoiX nachgesendet. Bewertungen sind TOP von denen!

Kann ich nur jeden nicht Deutschen empfehlen


----------



## -H1N1- (17. März 2017)

Hat schon jemand der bei Conrad bestellt hat, mehr als die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen?


----------



## Speedy98 (17. März 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand der bei Conrad bestellt hat, mehr als die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen?


Ich nicht^^ Ich hab nur als Lieferdatum den 29.3 angegeben...


----------



## Rammler2 (17. März 2017)

Auch ich habe nur die Auftragsbestätigung. Müssen wohl noch 2 Wochen warten. Wohl nicht auf Lager..... 

Denke mal alle haben hier EVGA bestellt. Die sind immer schnell weg


----------



## DrEvil2055 (17. März 2017)

Meine GTX 1080 TI ist heute endlich auch gekommen. Werde  jetzt doch die "Accelero Xtreme III" statt die "Accelero Xtreme IV" drauf machen, damit die mosfets und der vram aktiv gekühlt werden.


----------



## Rammler2 (17. März 2017)

DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Meine GTX 1080 TI ist heute endlich auch gekommen. Werde  jetzt doch die "Accelero Xtreme III" statt die "Accelero Xtreme IV" drauf machen, damit die mosfets und der vram aktiv gekühlt werden.



Würde mich mal sehr interessieren. Wollte eventeull auch einen Accelero drauf machen. Aber für SLI ist der IV wegen des dicken Backplate-Kühlers ungeeignet Der III hat das nicht und ist etwas dünner. Kannste eventuell Fotos machen und nachher berichten wies lief?


----------



## DrEvil2055 (17. März 2017)

Ja ausserdem finde ich bei der VI  eine Passive kühlung der Vrams.


----------



## stimpi2k10 (18. März 2017)

Ich bestelle mir auch einen neuen Kühler die Tage. Mit dem Standard Lüfter komme ich auf 2025 MHz und bei 100%  liegt die GPU bei 60-65°C. 
Musste irgendwie nur +121 MHz Einstellen. Der Boost liegt auch @stock bei über 1800 MHz. In den Tests war es immer weniger was ich so gelesen habe.
Was habt ihr denn so an Boost anliegen, ohne etwas zu verändern?


----------



## Promized (18. März 2017)

stimpi2k10 schrieb:


> Ich bestelle mir auch einen neuen Kühler die Tage. Mit dem Standard Lüfter komme ich auf 2025 MHz und bei 100%  liegt die GPU bei 60-65°C.
> Musste irgendwie nur +121 MHz Einstellen. Der Boost liegt auch @stock bei über 1800 MHz. In den Tests war es immer weniger was ich so gelesen habe.
> Was habt ihr denn so an Boost anliegen, ohne etwas zu verändern?


Ohne Änderungen geht der Boost-Takt bei mir auf 1.860 Mhz


----------



## Dragomir_der_Erste (18. März 2017)

Hat jemand nen Bauchgefühl oder erste Leaks dazu wie hoch die Partner/Custommodelle gehen werden?


----------



## Kassierer (18. März 2017)

Dragomir_der_Erste schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Bauchgefühl oder erste Leaks dazu wie hoch die Partner/Custommodelle gehen werden?



Vom Preis? Eine  Classified wird wahrscheinlich an der Tausender Marke kratzen.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (18. März 2017)

Mal einen Firestrike Ultra meiner GTX 1080 Ti@Kryographics (OC ohne Overvoltage):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hier ingesamt der 3770K@4,7 (verglichen mit den aktuelleren CPUs, die  die meisten hier am laufen haben) den Gesamtscore nach unten zieht, ist  v.a. natürlich der Graphic Score interessant.


----------



## Dragomir_der_Erste (18. März 2017)

Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Mal einen Firestrike Ultra meiner GTX 1080 Ti@Kryographics (OC ohne Overvoltage):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, danke! Kannst Du den mal mit Firestrtike 1.1 durchlaufen lassen udn deine Onlineergebnisse hier posten? Hab nämlich nur den Wert als Referenz, danke!


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (18. März 2017)

Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Mal einen Firestrike Ultra meiner GTX 1080 Ti@Kryographics (OC ohne Overvoltage):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solche Werte sieht man gerne, im laufe der Woche kommt meine und wird gleich auf WaKü umgebaut. Ersetzt dann meine beiden R9 290X mit einem Graficscore von 5525 im selben Benchmark  AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## HisN (18. März 2017)

Nice, ist nur kurz hinter meiner Titan X ...

NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME hier zum Vergleich.
Fehlt nicht viel.


----------



## stimpi2k10 (19. März 2017)

Nice!!  
Ich werde mir auch den Kryo bestellen. Hatte ich damals auch auf meiner GTX 570 drauf.  
Bei der 1080 Ti komme ich mit dem Standard Lüfter auf 2025 MHz. Wie viel MHz hat dir der Kühler gebracht, würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Schnupfer1 (19. März 2017)

Die von Colorful sieht schon mal Sch..se Geil aus. Gibt's leider nicht in der EU.
Colorful GTX 1080 Ti iGame mit Display fur Taktanzeige
Von der Inno3d gibt es wenigstens schon mal ein paar Daten und Bilder.
Inno3D
  Von der gibt es sogar schon den ersten Test. Sieht beeindruckend aus.
First reviews of custom GeForce GTX 1080 Ti are here | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Vulnerabilus (19. März 2017)

Dragomir_der_Erste schrieb:


> Sehr schön, danke! Kannst Du den mal mit Firestrtike 1.1 durchlaufen lassen udn deine Onlineergebnisse hier posten? Hab nämlich nur den Wert als Referenz, danke!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte sehr!


----------



## Vulnerabilus (19. März 2017)

stimpi2k10 schrieb:


> Wie viel MHz hat dir der Kühler gebracht, würde mich mal interessieren.


Kann ich leider gar nicht sagen.
Ich hatte keine Lust auf OC@max-Versuche mit dem FE-Kühler.

Jedoch ist klar, dass die Karte nun nicht nur maximal boostet, sondern diesen auch unter Dauerauslastung hält.

Dadurch, dass die Karte dabei kalt bleibt, steigt wegen geringerer Leckströme auch die Effizienz.

Und es ist ganz nebenbei kein Lüfter da, dessen Betrieb ja auch Leistung braucht, welche ja durch ein Powertarget gedeckelt ist.


----------



## VirusAccess (19. März 2017)

Ich bekomme meine erste morgen 
Wie sehen bei euch die asic Werte aus ?


----------



## BosnaMaster (19. März 2017)

Schnupfer1 schrieb:


> Die von Colorful sieht schon mal Sch..se Geil aus. Gibt's leider nicht in der EU.
> Colorful GTX 1080 Ti iGame mit Display fur Taktanzeige
> Von der Inno3d gibt es wenigstens schon mal ein paar Daten und Bilder.
> Inno3D
> ...


Eilerlegendevollmilchsau xD....  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. März 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> Ich bekomme meine erste morgen
> Wie sehen bei euch die asic Werte aus ?



Werden nicht ausgelesen, da dürfte GPU-Z ein Update benötigen. Aber bei Pascal gibt es kaum noch Serienstreuung, was ich etwas schade finde. So ziemlich alle Karten schaffen die 2Ghz und einige wenige die 2,1Ghz.


----------



## HisN (19. März 2017)

Geht bei keiner Pascal. verabschiedet euch vom Asic.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. März 2017)

Was schaffen denn eure Karten 24/7 stable und was max ? Wie sieht es bei euch mit Spulenfiepen aus ? Hat jemand schon einen Waküblock oder andere Kühllösungen verbaut ?


----------



## Rammler2 (19. März 2017)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Werden nicht ausgelesen, da dürfte GPU-Z ein Update benötigen. Aber bei Pascal gibt es kaum noch Serienstreuung, was ich etwas schade finde. So ziemlich alle Karten schaffen die 2Ghz und einige wenige die 2,1Ghz.



Da würde ich bei ner 1080ti und Titan doch Gegenwetten. Mit ner 1080 und 1070 schafft jeder 2 Ghz. Bei Titan und 1080ti dürften wohl nicht alle in den Genuss von 2 Ghz kommen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. März 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Da würde ich bei ner 1080ti und Titan doch Gegenwetten. Mit ner 1080 und 1070 schafft jeder 2 Ghz. Bei Titan und 1080ti dürften wohl nicht alle in den Genuss von 2 Ghz kommen.



Also ich hab schon viel im Luxx gelesen und da schafft jeder mit seiner Karte die 2Ghz. Beim kleinen und großen Maxwell, waren was Taktbarkeit anging auch schon sehr ähnlich. Aber bei der GTX 1080 gibt es halt deutlich mehr die schaffen die 2.1Ghz


----------



## SHOKK (19. März 2017)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon viel im Luxx gelesen und da schafft jeder mit seiner Karte die 2Ghz. Beim kleinen und großen Maxwell, waren was Taktbarkeit anging auch schon sehr ähnlich. Aber bei der GTX 1080 gibt es halt deutlich mehr die schaffen die 2.1Ghz



Die stärkste Customkarte wird um die 1750 Mhz haben. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass alle oder die Mehrheit über die 2 Ghz kommt.


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. März 2017)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Die stärkste Customkarte wird um die 1750 Mhz haben. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass alle oder die Mehrheit über die 2 Ghz kommt.



Ich meinte auch von Hand aus übertaktet, das bekommt doch jedes Kind hin.


----------



## stimpi2k10 (19. März 2017)

Habe noch den FE Kühler drauf und die alte R290x hängt noch an der Wasserkühlung dran. Deswegen werde ich mir gleich mal den neuen Kühler bestellen. Bei den Games läuft die GPU mit knapp unter 2000 MHz stabil.   Die Leistung gegenüber der R290x ist der Wahnsinn. Ich war mit der Karte ja eigentlich noch zufrieden aber die 1080Ti ist so viel schneller. Die Karte wird mit einer aggressiven Lüfterkurve 70°C warm und brüllt wie sau aber das wird sich ja ändern.


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

Kassierer schrieb:


> Vom Preis? Eine  Classified wird wahrscheinlich an der Tausender Marke kratzen.



In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass schon eine Inno3D X4 um die 930 kostet (und die Inno3D Modelle traditionell ja recht günstig sind... Stichwort: ReferenzPlatinen), würd ich mal von etwa 990 bei Modellen wie Asus Strix  und MSI Gaming X ausgehen. 
Spezialisten wie MSI Lightning, Asus Matrix und EVGA Kingpin sicher über 1000.

Aber natürlich nur um den Release rum.
In 2-3 Monaten gehts bestimmt wieder 100-150€ runter.

Hat schon wer den Mut gefunden und ist mit Silberlack oder LM an die Shunt Widerstände gegangen um das Power Limit der Referenzplatine zu entfernen?
Grestorn?

*edit*
sorry.. hatte Classified mit Kingpin verwechselt und den Post entsprechend verändert.
Die Classified dürfte wohl im gleichen Bereich wie Strix und GamingX landen.


----------



## -H1N1- (20. März 2017)

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080Ti FTW3 Gaming 11GB GDDR5X Grafikkarte DVI/HDMI/3xDP

Immerhin nicht 4-stellig


----------



## chischko (20. März 2017)

950 für die Strix erfüllt ja alle Spekulationen. ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti OC, ROG-STRIX-GTX1080TI-O11G-GAMING, 11GB GDDR5X, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort (90YV0AM0-M0NM00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## VirusAccess (20. März 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Hat schon wer den Mut gefunden und ist mit Silberlack oder LM an die Shunt Widerstände gegangen um das Power Limit der Referenzplatine zu entfernen?
> Grestorn?
> 
> .


Geht wie genau?


----------



## powerpanter (20. März 2017)

Aber immer noch zusätzlich mit den alten DVI versehen! Wer brauch den noch bei so einer starken karte?


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> Geht wie genau?



so
Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti: Unboxing, Power Target Mod und Spannungsversorgung (de) - YouTube
Kurzfassung: es gibt 3 Widerstände auf dem PCB mit denen die Karte misst, wie viel Watt über welchen Stecker gezogen werden (jeweils einer für PCI Slot, 6-Pin und 8-Pin Stecker).
Wenn die festgelegten Grenzen (insgesamt 300W) überschritten werden, bremst die Karte ein.
Wenn man die mit Flüssigmetall oder Leitlack überbrückt, weiß die Karte nicht mehr Bescheid, kann also auch nicht einbremsen.. es werden immer die nötigen "Watts" gezogen.
Man kann das auch differenzieren, indem man z.B. den Widerstand für den PCI Slot nicht überbrückt.. die 6-/8-Pin Stecker sind ausreichend überdimensioniert, dass denen ein paar Watt mehr nichts ausmachen. Beim PCI Slot will man das aber vielleicht nicht unbedingt auf die Spitze treiben

Ist aber natürlich sehr riskant und mit Garantieverlust verbunden.
5-6 Seiten weiter vorne in diesem Thread hat jemand schon geschrieben, dass er auf diese Art und Weise seine TITAN X gekillt hat.
Das verwendete Flüssigmetall hatte wohl das Lot angegriffen.
Grestorn wollte es aber mit der 1080Ti machen und dabei Silberleitlack verwenden.. vielleicht ist das ja freunlicher zum Lot


----------



## Grestorn (20. März 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Grestorn wollte es aber mit der 1080Ti machen und dabei Silberleitlack verwenden.. vielleicht ist das ja freunlicher zum Lot



Sollte es sein, aber ich zucke trotzdem zurück. Der Silberleitlack liegt schon da, aber ich warte immer noch auf den Kühlkörper, und ohne den mach ich das bestimmt nicht. Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach besser, auf ein BIOS mit höheren PowerLimit zu warten. Denn so viel mehr scheint auch mit dem Shunt-Mod nicht zu gehen. Vgl. auch dieses Video: GTX 1080 Ti FE PCB Analysis & Shunt Mod | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach besser, auf ein BIOS mit höheren PowerLimit zu warten. Denn so viel mehr scheint auch mit dem Shunt-Mod nicht zu gehen. Vgl. auch dieses Video: GTX 1080 Ti FE PCB Analysis & Shunt Mod | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks



Danke für den Link, das Video guck ich später dann mal an.
Das mit dem BIOS ist ja auch nicht ganz Risikofrei... die FE hat ja kein Dual-Bios oder?
Da muss man sich dann vorher schon sehr sicher sein, dass beim flash Vorgang nichts schiefgehen kann. (hab noch nie ein GPU Bios geflasht, kanns daher nicht einschätzen)


----------



## Grestorn (20. März 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, das Video guck ich später dann mal an.
> Das mit dem BIOS ist ja auch nicht ganz Risikofrei... die FE hat ja kein Dual-Bios oder?
> Da muss man sich dann vorher schon sehr sicher sein, dass beim flash Vorgang nichts schiefgehen kann. (hab noch nie ein GPU Bios geflasht, kanns daher nicht einschätzen)



Ne, damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Geht mit einem Flash-Tool von NVidia, und wenn Dein Rechner keine Tendenz hat, mittendrin mal zu crashen, sollte das eigentlich weitestgehend Risikofrei sein.


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Denn so viel mehr scheint auch mit dem Shunt-Mod nicht zu gehen. Vgl. auch dieses Video: GTX 1080 Ti FE PCB Analysis & Shunt Mod | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks



Habs mir jetzt angesehen.
Cooles Video.. und wirklich cooles PCB, das nVidia da gebastelt hat. Gegeizt haben sie ja wirklich nicht.
Bin überrascht, wie sehr das Teil im Vergleich zur TITAN X(P) geupgradet wurde.

Worauf beziehst du das "Denn so viel mehr scheint nicht zu gehen"?
Was den theoretisch erreichbaren Takt angeht, stimmt das schon.. sieht so aus, als würde Pascal unter Luft und Wasser immer zwischen 2000 und 2100 liegen, egal was man macht.
Mir wäre aber einfach das Power Limit wichtig.
Man hat ja im PCGH Test Video mit dem Accelero III Hybrid gesehen, dass die Karte auch bei 300W und ohne OC noch stark Power-Limitiert ist und der Takt im 1860MHz Bereich ständig hin - und her schwankte.
Zumindest DAS Phänomen würde man mit dem Mod ja wegbekommen.
Dann hat man seine 2000-2100 MHz wenigstens konstant anliegen.


----------



## chischko (20. März 2017)

Aktuell sieht es ja so aus als wären die 300W bei der FE in Stein gemeißelt ... oder gibt es bereits ordentliche BIOS welche das umgehen?


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

Mit BIOS Mods scheint es bei Pascal insgesamt sehr schlecht auszusehen.

Die 300W lassen sich bei der FE ansonsten nur durch das oben beschriebene Shunt-Mod umgehen.
 (Link in Grestorns Post)

Da gehts aber schon darum, Widerstände auf der Platine mit Flüssigmetall zu überbrücken.
Ist also eine ganz andere Hausnummer und für die Meisten wohl keine Option.

Ich stell mir aber schon die Frage, was nVidia sich dabei gedacht hat:

Auf der einen Seite sind sie bei der SpannungsREGULIERUNG geradezu lächerlich grosszügig (doppelt so viele und gleichzeitig bessere Mosfets im Vergleich zur TITAN XP),
Auf der anderen Seite bleiben sie bei der SpannungsVERSORGUNG mit 8+6Pin und somit maximal 300Watt auffallend zurückhaltend.
Da hat man im Endeffekt von den vielen teuren Mosfets gar nichts, weil die paar Cent für den grösseren 8-Pin Stecker zu viel waren?


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. März 2017)

Also das mit LM lass ich lieber sein, wenn das auf Alu kommt, kann das recht unschön ausgehen. Außerdem erreicht man mit diesem auch nicht viel mehr unter alltäglichen Kühlungen, da würde ich eher auf ein Bios mit erhöhtem PT warten.  Ich habe mir heute zumindest den Watercool Block mit BP gekauft 
Der FE Kühler ist ja zum Weinen 

Was schaffen denn eure Karten 24/7 stable und was max ? Wie sieht es bei euch mit Spulenfiepen aus ? Hat jemand schon einen Waküblock oder andere Kühllösungen verbaut ?


----------



## chischko (20. März 2017)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Watercool Block mit BP gekauft
> 
> Was schaffen denn eure Karten 24/7 stable und was max ? Wie sieht es bei euch mit Spulenfiepen aus ? Hat jemand schon einen Waküblock oder andere Kühllösungen verbaut ?



Was meinst Du mit BP? (Sry kenn die Abkürzung nicht)

Resultate poste ich von meiner wenn beides da ist: Die wird sofort unter Wasser gesetzt. Ich habe mir den Block hier bestellt: EK-FC Titan X Pascal - Nickel  – EK Webshop


----------



## -H1N1- (20. März 2017)

BP = Backplate


----------



## Grestorn (20. März 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Worauf beziehst du das "Denn so viel mehr scheint nicht zu gehen"?


Du sagst es ja selbst, wenn die Kühlung gut ist, kommt man auf 2100 MHz und das PowerLimit scheint keine so große Rolle zu spielen. Auch mit dem Mod geht die Taktrate nicht viel, wenn überhaupt, höher. Und alleine für eine konstantere Taktrate ist mir das Mod wohl zu gefährlich.



Chukku schrieb:


> Mit BIOS Mods scheint es bei Pascal insgesamt sehr schlecht auszusehen.


Selbst gemoddete BIOS wird wohl nicht geben, was aber auch bei den 1080 und 1070 geht, ist das Mod einer vom Hersteller mit höherem PowerLimit ausgestatteten Karte zu flashen. Noch ist keine solche auf dem Markt, aber wenn eine da ist, dann kann man deren BIOS einfach nutzen.



chischko schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit BP?



BP = BackPlate.

Bringt nicht viel außer Optik und ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. März 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bringt nicht viel außer Optik und ein gutes Gefühl.



Ja das ist mir natürlich bewusst, mir ist aber Optik wichtig.


----------



## blautemple (20. März 2017)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir natürlich bewusst, mir ist aber Optik wichtig.



Und ein wenig Stabilität


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. März 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und ein wenig Stabilität



Ach das macht schon die Schraube von der PCie Blende


----------



## blautemple (20. März 2017)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ach das macht schon die Schraube von der PCie Blende



Ein paar Kurven zum anpacken sind doch sowieso was feines, also schmeiß raus die BP


----------



## Grestorn (20. März 2017)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir natürlich bewusst, mir ist aber Optik wichtig.



Mir auch. weswegen ich mir ja auch ein Backplate bestellt habe


----------



## VirusAccess (20. März 2017)

Habe meine 1080ti eingebaut und ich bekomme nur piepstöne vom BIOS.  Bildschirm bleibt schwarz 
Die 980 ti ausm slot gezogen und vom Strom genommen... Aber irgendwas passt nicht ( ist im pci e 8x slot) was für ein Tag.. .


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

Die Piepstöne kommen aber vom MB und nicht der Karte oder?
was passiert denn, wenn du die 1080Ti rausnimmst und versuchst mir der alten (980Ti) zu starten?

Bzw. schon versucht, CMOS zu resetten?
Normalerweise dürfte die GPU ja nichts mit der MB Stabilität zu tun haben, aber wer weiß was für Effekte da zusammenspielen?

Mehrfaches Piepen vom MB direkt nach dem Einschalten gibts ja ansonsten hauptsächlich bei falsch konfiguriertem / zu hoch übertaktetem RAM.


----------



## Kassierer (20. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> 950 für die Strix erfüllt ja alle Spekulationen. ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti OC, ROG-STRIX-GTX1080TI-O11G-GAMING, 11GB GDDR5X, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort (90YV0AM0-M0NM00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das ist günstiger als von mir erwartet. Habe eher auf 980-1000 Euro getippt.


----------



## VirusAccess (20. März 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Die Piepstöne kommen aber vom MB und nicht der Karte oder?
> was passiert denn, wenn du die 1080Ti rausnimmst und versuchst mir der alten (980Ti) zu starten?
> 
> Bzw. schon versucht, CMOS zu resetten?
> ...



Ja die pieptöne kommen vom MB

läuft nur über 980 ti im x16 slot (ich kann die karte nicht komplett tauschen wegen acryl wakü!)

die 1080ti ist im 2pci-e x8 slot.

Die karte leuchtet  und der lüfter dreht sich.
Bootet aber nicht hoch.... bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Das einizge was mir auffiel ist das die grafikkartenschachtel offen war (nicht versiegelt)
Ich hoffe das teil ist nicht kaputt.

Habe den letzten treiber für die 980ti installiert (der auch für die 1080ti ist, laut treiberdetails von nvidia)

Ich steh echt am schlauch =(


----------



## VirusAccess (20. März 2017)

Grafikkarte ist defekt!
Unglaublich....


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (20. März 2017)

Heute meine EVGA 1080ti bekommen läuft wunderbar derzeit @stock und unter Luft da Ekwb sich wohl Zeit lässt...

Naja jetzt läut mein 4930k gekühlt durch 1x420MoRa und 2x 360er Radis xD


----------



## DrEvil2055 (20. März 2017)

Schei..e , wie kommst du aber jetzt drauf?


----------



## stimpi2k10 (20. März 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> Grafikkarte ist defekt!
> Unglaublich....



Das tut mir wirklich leid, ich fühle mit dir. 
Hast du deine alte Karte ausgebaut und die 1080Ti mal in den 16x PCIe gesteckt und dabei Displayport und HDMI getestet? Wenn dann kein Signal kommt direkt in die RMA. 
btw meine R290x hängt auch noch im Wasserkühlungskreislauf und steht neben dem Gehäuse auf einem Plastikeimer. Da muss ich mal ein Bild von machen 


Wie schön doch ein Kühler aussieht, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht auf dem Kopf hängt.


----------



## VirusAccess (21. März 2017)

Egal welcher Slot, beim einschalten piept es (ami bios)
1x lang 3x kurz.
Was bedeutet der grafikkarten vram ist defekt.
Werde sie heute umtauschen gehen 

Die karte wurde sicher schonmal verwendet. Verpackung  war offen, Grafikkarte hat 2 Kratzer bei den Strom Ports.


----------



## Chukku (21. März 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Selbst gemoddete BIOS wird wohl nicht geben, was aber auch bei den 1080 und 1070 geht, ist das Mod einer vom Hersteller mit höherem PowerLimit ausgestatteten Karte zu flashen. Noch ist keine solche auf dem Markt, aber wenn eine da ist, dann kann man deren BIOS einfach nutzen.



Ok.. wusste nicht, dass das geht.
klingt ja erstmal cool.

Dazu muss aber erstmal ein User das Bios von seiner Karte kopieren und so nett sein, es irgendwo hochzuladen oder?
So ohne Weiteres in der Support Sektion der Custom Hersteller wird man das wohl nicht als Download finden (hab zumindest grad testweise bei MSI und EVGA nach einem 1080 (nonTi) Bios gesucht und nichts gefunden).


----------



## blautemple (21. März 2017)

Hier findest du eigentlich so ziemlich jedes BIOS: VGA Bios Collection | techPowerUp


----------



## Chukku (21. März 2017)

cool,
danke


----------



## -H1N1- (21. März 2017)

GeForce GTX 1080 Ti erreicht 3 GHz GPU-Takt - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Blackout27 (21. März 2017)

EVGA GTX 1080 ti FE ist per Step Up beantragt 

Hoffe es sind bald wieder welche Verfügbar damit ich meine GTX1080 FTW2 einsenden kann.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit der FE in Verbindung von Untervolten?


----------



## -H1N1- (21. März 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> .....Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit der FE in Verbindung von Untervolten?



Hatte ich auch schon gefragt, bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner gemeldet. Wird Zeit das meine auch bald kommt .


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe ihr seid mir nicht böse dass ich mich hier an euch wende mit (m)einer mickrigen 1080 Palit GameRock :lol.

Folgendes Problem:
Seit geraumer Zeit fallen mir _kurze_, sporadische Ruckler auf.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## -H1N1- (21. März 2017)

Böse wird dir niemand sein aber den passenden Thread solltest Du trotzdem verwenden (wenn Du keinen neuen aufmachen willst):

GTX 1080/1070/1060/1050/1050Ti  Laberthread (Pascal)


----------



## blautemple (21. März 2017)

Und dabei dann vllt auch noch etwas mehr Input geben


----------



## chischko (21. März 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> EVGA GTX 1080 ti FE ist per Step Up beantragt


Wo kann ich das denn beantragen? Und geht das auch mit ner 980Ti oder nur mit ner 1080?


----------



## blautemple (21. März 2017)

Hier werden sie geholfen: EVGA - DE - Support - Step-Up(R) Program


----------



## Rammler2 (21. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Wo kann ich das denn beantragen? Und geht das auch mit ner 980Ti oder nur mit ner 1080?



Du musst deine jetzige Karte vor spätestens 90 Tagen gekauft haben. Und ich glaube auch dass das Step Up lange dauern kann.
Die machen gerade ja auch für viele das ICX Upgrade und die 1080ti geht auch weg wie warme Semmeln


----------



## DrEvil2055 (21. März 2017)

Habe jetzt nach langem hin und her jetzt das "accelero xtreme iv" für meine Karte  bestellt. Sie kommt morgen an, habe noch zusätzlich wärmeleitpad´s von Arctic geordert, damit ich ein paar mehr habe , werde versuchen die ganze backplate ordentlich zu kühlen. Bin nicht desto trotz etwas nervös (Umbau). Wenn jemand Tips hat was zu beachten ist , immer her damit.   Achja ich habe in diversen Video´s gesehen dass man einen kleinen Nussschraubendreher braucht. Wisst Ihr welche größe das ist ???


----------



## Rainer1337 (21. März 2017)

DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nach langem hin und her jetzt das "accelero xtreme iv" für meine Karte  bestellt. Sie kommt morgen an, habe noch zusätzlich wärmeleitpad´s von Arctic geordert, damit ich ein paar mehr habe , werde versuchen die ganze backplate ordentlich zu kühlen. Bin nicht desto trotz etwas nervös (Umbau). Wenn jemand Tips hat was zu beachten ist , immer her damit.   Achja ich habe in diversen Video´s gesehen dass man einen kleinen Nussschraubendreher braucht. Wisst Ihr welche größe das ist ???



Hallo,

hab' den Umbau schon hinter mir, allerdings nichts als Probleme... vorweg: welches Mainboard hast du? Ich kann durch meinen CPU Kühler (Macho Rev. B) und den RAM Bänken die Karte nicht mehr im obersten PCIe Slot auf meinem Asrock Z170 Extreme 4 nutzen (BackPlate Kühler vom Accelero zu üppig). Die Karte steckt jetzt in einem unteren PCIe Slot. Das ist an sich kein Problem, allerdings ist das so tief in meinem Gehäuse (H440 NZXT), dass der Lüfter keine Luft mehr schaufeln kann und die Karte trotz Accelero ins Temp Limit rennt -.-

Aber genug gejammert: Die Nuss hat 4mm Durchmesser, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Genau kann ich's dir erst sagen, wenn ich von der Arbeit zu Hause bin. Ansonsten brauchst du noch einen kleinen Kreuz Schraubenzieher, einen Schlitz Schraubenzieher und ein Teppichmesser (wenn du diese Folie vom Accelero auflegen möchtest - ich hab's gemacht).

Der Umbau an sich ist auch kein Problem, also keine Sorge. Das einzige, was ich problematisch fand, war das abklemmen der beiden kleinen Stromstecker auf der Karte selbst (einer für den Lüfter, der andere kA - Beleuchtung vermutlich?). Da ist mir eine kleine Plastiknase abgebrochen (egal).

Ansonsten: Nicht übertreiben beim Kraftaufwand - nach fest kommt ab 

Gruß!


----------



## DrEvil2055 (21. März 2017)

Habe das mainboard, gigabyte h87 hd 3 und ein arctic freezer pro 7, also der ist zum glück nicht so gross , theoretisch müsste es passen laut meiner messung. Bin jetzt doch etwas verunsichert.


----------



## VirusAccess (21. März 2017)

mein x8 steckplatz dürfte kaputt sein, habe jetzt alles rausgerissen und die 1080 ti in den x16 slot gesteckt, funktioniert alles


----------



## Blackout27 (21. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Wo kann ich das denn beantragen? Und geht das auch mit ner 980Ti oder nur mit ner 1080?



Wenn du noch in den 90 Tagen bist (zählt ab Kaufdatum) kannst du ohne Probleme deine 980ti zur 1080ti wechseln.

Durch das ICX Upgrade meiner alten 1080 FTW könnte ich die Karte gegen eine 1080 FTW2 eintauschen und wieder am Step Up teilnehmen 

@H1N1
Freu mich schon auf deine Ergebnisse! Meine kommt sicher später an, falls nicht melde ich mich umgehend


----------



## stimpi2k10 (21. März 2017)

Heute ist die Karte von Nvidia gekommen. Die Stornierung hat nichts gebracht, die sind wohl ein bisschen überfordert habe ich das Gefühl. 
Jetzt frage ich mich, was ich machen soll. Kann die Karte wieder zurück schicken aber der Vorgang dauert bestimmt. Dann könnte ich noch testen ob die Karte besser oder gleichwertig ist und dann die andere zurückschicken, würde bestimmt schneller gehen.
Als letzte Option kommt der Verkauf bei ebay in Frage, weil die Verfügbarkeit relativ schlecht ist.  Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## chischko (21. März 2017)

So an diejenigen, welche die 10% Aktion bei Conrad ebenfalls genutzt haben: Ich hab gestern ne Bestätigung bekommen, in der angekündigt wird, dass die GPU nun in einer Woche ankommen wird.


----------



## Shiny49 (21. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> So an diejenigen, welche die 10% Aktion bei Conrad ebenfalls genutzt haben: Ich hab gestern ne Bestätigung bekommen, in der angekündigt wird, dass die GPU nun in einer Woche ankommen wird.


Ist die Aktion eigentlich noch gültig ?


----------



## chischko (21. März 2017)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Ist die Aktion eigentlich noch gültig ?



 Nein, die war nur 2 Tage gültig.


----------



## Snowhack (21. März 2017)

Ganz schon Power das Teil.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 1700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## Rammler2 (22. März 2017)

In 1 Woche heisst ja dann am 29.3. Angekündigt war se damals bei Kauf ja eigentlich am 23.3. Naja immerhin. Hoffe es stimmt auch


----------



## chischko (22. März 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> In 1 Woche heisst ja dann am 29.3. Angekündigt war se damals bei Kauf ja eigentlich am 23.3. Naja immerhin. Hoffe es stimmt auch


Nicht ganz... Hab ja vorgestern die Mail dazu bekommen also rein rechnerisch müsste es der 27. sein, aber mei... es kann auch gut und gerne mal der 29 oder April werden... die Mail ist ja mal nur ne automatisierte, rein präventive Aktion um die Leute von Nachfragen abzuhalten bzw. anzurufen und bei der Stange zu halten durch ein Lebenszeichen.


----------



## Rammler2 (22. März 2017)

Hab ja auch ne Karte im Evga Step Up angemeldet. Also eine bei Conrad gekauft und die andere will ich ausm Step up beziehen. Glaube, dass das noch vieeeeeel länger dauern kann beim Step Up. Der Andrang ist da sicher noch gewaltiger.


----------



## Speedy98 (22. März 2017)

Ich hatte extra angerufen, weil ich die selbe Mail erhalten habe. Ist eine Standard Mail, mein Liefertermin (29.3) steht laut Conrads Aussage weiterhin^^


----------



## chischko (22. März 2017)

Weiß nicht ob schon allgemein bekannt... Boost von 1708 Mhz Die Taktraten für die ASUS Strix sind raus: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Golle (22. März 2017)

Nabend,

ich habe den Shunt Mod bei einer GTX 1080 Ti auf allen 3 Widerständen durchgeführt und habe jetzt bei Furmark maximal 25% PL-Auslastung laut GPU-Z. Trotzdem erreiche ich keine stabilen Taktraten bei 2ghz. Der Takt droppt bis auf 1860mhz bei einem Offset von 102Mhz in Precision X. Das Powerlimit liegt dort aktuell bei 100% bei +500MHz Ramtakt.

Wenn ich den Ramtakt auf Default stelle, packt sie trotzdem nicht mehr Takt unter Furmark. Die Temperatur liegt im Idle bei 28°C und bei Last 50°C (Wasserkühlung). Habe gelesen, dass ab 45 °C eine Stufe runtergetaktet wird. Aber das wären ja knapp 200MHz. Ist das wirklich so viel?


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2017)

Golle, 

Du musst aufpassen, wenn die Shunt-Widerstände zu klein werden (also der mit dem Liquid Metal erzeugte Kurzschluss "zu gut" ist), geht die Karte in den "Safe-Modus", das erklärt das Video von GamersNexus 

25% PL bedeutet ja, dass die Karte keine ausreichende Power mehr messen kann, weil sie durch die kurzgeschlossenen Widerstände in die Irre geführt wird. Die Powerlimit Einstellung ist deswegen völlig wertlos.


----------



## Golle (22. März 2017)

Aber im Video wird ja erklärt, das der Safe-Modus bedeutet, dass die Karte nur noch maximal mit 137Mhz oder so läuft. Das macht meine ja nicht. Also ist sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht im Safe-Modus.


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2017)

Dann kann ich Dir auch nicht mehr raten. Wie hoch taktet die Karte denn ohne den Mod?

Selbst mit Luftkühlung (ich warte immer noch auf den Wakü Block) taktet meine stabil über 2GHz, allerdings nur mit der Extrem-Fön-Einstellung.


----------



## Golle (23. März 2017)

Im Furmark bei Standard-Einstellungen und ohne/mit Mod liegt sie bei 1784MHz. Im integrierten GPU-Z Bench liegt sie bei 1885MHz ohne OC und mit OC bei stabil 2000MHz. Im 3DMark Firestrike Ultra liegt der Mod Anfangs bei 2000mhz und droppt bis auf 1900Mhz. Der Mod bringt bei mir anscheinend gar nichts, außer die niedrigere PL-Auslastung. In GPU-Z zeigt es mir als PerfCapReason 'PWR' an, Heißt also sie bekommt nicht genug Saft, trotz Shunt Mod. Werde wohl morgen nochmal alles auseinander bauen und den Mod bis auf einen Shunt (vom 8 Pin Anschluss) entfernen....


----------



## steAK79 (23. März 2017)

Wasserblock für meine Gigabyte FE kommt dann doch schon heute, thx Käsekönig!
Hat schon mal wer nen Wasserkühler auf die Backplate gepackt? Da sind ja Stellen
bei die auch recht ordentliche Temperaturen fahren wenn die Pixelsau mal richtig
was zu schaufeln hat.
Unter Luft gehts auf jeden Fall gar nicht (was ja au klar war bei der FE).
Takt steht bei max 2038 unter Luft, bei 2050 hängt sich gern mal der Treiber weg,
ich vermute/ befürchte allerdings, dass sich daran auch unter Wasser 
nicht viel ändern wird.

Grüße
steAK'


----------



## DrEvil2055 (23. März 2017)

Guten Morgen,

soooo.... habe meine Grafikkarte jetzt mit dem "accelero xtreme iv" bestückt. Ich habe auch nochmal extra Wärmeleitpads bestellt damit ich wirklich jeden Hotsport gut kühlen kann durch die Backplate , ich finde die Wärmeleitpads die Sie mitliefern fast nicht aussreichend. Der einbau war wirklich etwas fummelig, aber ich denke wenn man es zum 2ten mal macht würde es besser von Hand gehen. Aufgrund der Größe (Höhe) musste ich meine Wlan-Karte die auf dem PCI-E slot steckte erstmal abstecken. Also Wlan-Karte abgestckt und den Pc angeschlossen. Puhhhh... Bild ist da , Keine Grafikfehler. Witcher 3 angeschmissen , Wow Temps max. 58°c bei einer Lüfterdrezahl von 33%. Da ich jetzt natürlich keine Wlan-Karte mehr auf den PCI-E slot verwenden konnte , musste ich meine ältere Wlan-Karte rausholen PCI-Karte. Pc wieder runtergefahren und Wlan Karte eingesteckt. Pc hochgefahren , mit der Fritzbox verbunden und dann Freeze. ******* was nun. Pc reagiert nicht auf den Reset knopf noch auf den Power Knopf. Habe dann den Pc übers Netzteil ausgemacht. Pc wieder an und während des Startbildschirmes wieder abgeschmiert. Die Pumpe war schon auf 180 , Schweisausbrüche und habe gedacht toll gemacht Evil hast mal 870€ in den Sand gesetzt. Naja aber dachte mir kann eigentlich nicht sein muss mit der Wlan karte zusammenhängen. Also Karte raus ,Pc an , Lief. Wlan karte wieder rein und eine Neu installation des Treibers, funzt bis jetzt.  

Aber jetzt zum Takt der Graka.

wie gesagt unter Furmark in UHD ,8xMsaa -----> MAX Temps 61°c 
Takt ohne overclock bei ca 1942MHZ schwankt etwas mal mehr mal weniger. 
Werde versuchen die Karte etwas zu undervolten und auf 2 GHZ takt hochzuschrauben . 
Memory war mit den Referenzkühler schon mit 550 MHZ stabil. 

Naja mehr fällt mir zurzeit nicht ein . Falls noch fragen sind einfach schreiben.

/Edit: Ich brauche nochmal Hilfe, also die Lüfterdrezahl macht falsche Angaben. Es Ist so das die accelero xtreme iv eine Maxmimal RPM von ca 2000 hat. Über den Afterburner kann ich keine Richtige lüfterkuve einstellen  und egal ob ich 45 % lüfterdrezahl eingestellt habe oder 100% es bleibt ab 45% bzw ist die RPM bei 2000 abgekommen . Könnt Ihr mir evtl ein rat oder tip geben wie ich eine lüfterdrezahl hinbekomme.

MfG 

DrEvil2055


----------



## chischko (23. März 2017)

steAK79 schrieb:


> Wasserblock für meine Gigabyte FE kommt dann doch schon heute, thx Käsekönig!
> Hat schon mal wer nen Wasserkühler auf die Backplate gepackt? Da sind ja Stellen
> bei die auch recht ordentliche Temperaturen fahren wenn die Pixelsau mal richtig
> was zu schaufeln hat.
> ...



Was meinst Du? Was sind die kritischsten Stellen? Mein EKWB kam gerade (Titan X Pascal) und meine FE von EVGA kommt so in ner Woche, Backplate wurde gerade verschickt, sollte also auch in 2-3 Tagen da sein. Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungsberichte und worauf zu achten ist etc.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. März 2017)

steAK79 schrieb:


> Wasserblock für meine Gigabyte FE kommt dann doch schon heute, thx Käsekönig!
> Hat schon mal wer nen Wasserkühler auf die Backplate gepackt? Da sind ja Stellen
> bei die auch recht ordentliche Temperaturen fahren wenn die Pixelsau mal richtig
> was zu schaufeln hat.
> ...



Auch ohne Backplate sind die Temps mit Wakü im tiefgrünen Bereich (+0,1V, 2000-2100MHz, PL120%, 290W):

https://img.purch.com/w/711/aHR0cDovL21lZGlhLmJlc3RvZm1pY3JvLmNvbS9XL0wvNjU5NTQxL29yaWdpbmFsLzA1LUluZnJhcmVkLVdhdGVyLUNvb2xlZC5wbmc=



Ubertaktung, Effizienz, Temperaturen und Fazit - Coole Sache: GeForce GT1080 Ti unter Wasser bei 2,1 GHz


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (23. März 2017)

Hab gestern auch meine EVGA 1080ti auf WaKü per EKWb umgebaut.
Nachdem ich mal die Backplate entfernt habe dachte ich mir schon ich muss den umbau lassen da ich keinen Ratschensatz für die kleinen Sechskantschrauben da hatte. Hab dann eine kleine Innensechskantschraube daraufgestülpt und ging auch 

Hab in Fire Strike Ultra ~75 Punkte beim Graphics score durch den Umbau mehr.
Overclocking/Undervolting werd ich gleich die Tage mal testen


----------



## Chukku (23. März 2017)

DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> /Edit: Ich brauche nochmal Hilfe, also die Lüfterdrezahl macht falsche Angaben. Es Ist so das die accelero xtreme iv eine Maxmimal RPM von ca 2000 hat. Über den Afterburner kann ich keine Richtige lüfterkuve einstellen  und egal ob ich 45 % lüfterdrezahl eingestellt habe oder 100% es bleibt ab 45% bzw ist die RPM bei 2000 abgekommen . Könnt Ihr mir evtl ein rat oder tip geben wie ich eine lüfterdrezahl hinbekomme.



Eventuell ne blöde Frage, aber:

An was hast du die Lüfter denn angeschlossen?
An den Header auf dem Grafikkarten PCB oder ans Mainboard?

Wenn die am Mainboard hängen, dann interessiert die Lüfter die Einstellung über MSI Afterburner natürlich nicht.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (23. März 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Eventuell ne blöde Frage, aber:
> 
> An was hast du die Lüfter denn angeschlossen?
> An den Header auf dem Grafikkarten PCB oder ans Mainboard?
> ...




Ne ist an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen.


----------



## Chukku (23. März 2017)

Ok.. dann hab ich keine Ahnung, worans liegt.

Lösungsvorschlag wäre dann aber:
Schließ sie an nem MB Header an und steuer sie über Speedfan.
Kannst sie da ja auch per Lüfterkurve mit der GPU Temperatur koppeln.

Ist zwar nicht Sinn der Sache, aber könnte funktionieren. (wenn dein MB die passenden Anschlüsse hat)


----------



## DrEvil2055 (23. März 2017)

Ja werde ich mal versuchen . Habe jedoch erstmal an Arctic geschrieben , warte mal ab was die mir zu sagen haben.


----------



## mauhdl (23. März 2017)

Hi hab da mal eine frage wie viel  Watt braucht man für die 1080ti und einen i7 6700k ?


----------



## Grestorn (23. März 2017)

500 Watt solltens auf jeden Fall sein, mir wär das aber zu wenig. Wenn man möchte, kann man so ein System auf über 700 Watt hochprügeln.

Nur ist das ein Glaubenskrieg, den ich hier schon mehrfach geführt habe.


----------



## Rammler2 (23. März 2017)

Grad die Mail von Conrad bekommen. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin in 3 (!!!) Wochen.......


----------



## mauhdl (23. März 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> 500 Watt solltens auf jeden Fall sein, mir wär das aber zu wenig. Wenn man möchte, kann man so ein System auf über 700 Watt hochprügeln.
> 
> Nur ist das ein Glaubenskrieg, den ich hier schon mehrfach geführt habe.


Ah ok also würden 650 Watt reichen


----------



## blautemple (23. März 2017)

500W reichen da ebenfalls solange du nicht gerade mit ln2 takten willst. Für dein Gewissen kannst du aber natürlich auch ein 600W Netzteil kaufen...


----------



## Zetta (23. März 2017)

Nennt mich einen Heuchler... aber 14,5 Tflops an Nvidia Leistung sind der pure Wahnsinn. xD
Siehe Signatur^^


----------



## Rammler2 (24. März 2017)

Ich rufe morgen mal bei Conrad an. Kann doch nich angehen, dass jeder jetzt nächste Woche die Dinger geliefert kriegt und ich 3 Wochen warten soll. Was soll der Rotz. Hatte direkt um 0 Uhr das Ding bestellt bei dem Angebot


----------



## chischko (24. März 2017)

mauhdl schrieb:


> Hi hab da mal eine frage wie viel  Watt braucht man für die 1080ti und einen i7 6700k ?





Grestorn schrieb:


> 500 Watt solltens auf jeden Fall sein, mir  wär das aber zu wenig. Wenn man möchte, kann man so ein System auf über  700 Watt hochprügeln.
> 
> Nur ist das ein Glaubenskrieg, den ich hier schon mehrfach geführt habe.



Whut!?! Was für ein Unsinn! Mein System schkuckt mit dem ollen 4790K @4,8 und der 980Ti @1,5 sehr viel mehr als seine viel moderneren und energieeffizienteren Komponeten und meine PSU (E10 500) ist noch lange nicht am Limit! 500W reichen Dir dicke! 
Das ist kein Glaubenskrieg sondern sehr viel mehr Ignorieren von aktuellen Verbrauchswerten bzw. aka. Geldverschwendung. 
@Greestorn: Deine 1,2KW Heizung muss ich ohnehin erstmal versuchen zu verstehen...


Rammler2 schrieb:


> Grad die Mail von Conrad bekommen. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin in 3 (!!!) Wochen.......





Rammler2 schrieb:


> Ich rufe morgen mal bei Conrad an. Kann doch  nich angehen, dass jeder jetzt nächste Woche die Dinger geliefert kriegt  und ich 3 Wochen warten soll. Was soll der Rotz. Hatte direkt um 0 Uhr  das Ding bestellt bei dem Angebot



Uh! Das ist aber ungut! Ich hoffe meine Mail mit einer Woche Lieferzeit birgt ein Fünkchen Wahrheit!Bitte halt mich und die anderen, die hier bestellt haben auf dem Laufenden bzgl. des Ausgangs deines Telefonats


----------



## Zyberia (24. März 2017)

Hi,

habe momentan eine R9 390 Nitro @ i5 6500 und einen PG278QR. Wollte nun auf eine 1080 TI aufrüsten. Könnte es bei CPU-lastigen Titeln Probleme geben mit meiner CPU oder kann ich bedenkenlos zur 1080 TI oder wenigstens zur 1080 non-TI greifen?


----------



## Grestorn (24. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Whut!?! Was für ein Unsinn! Mein System schkuckt mit dem ollen 4790K @4,8 und der 980Ti @1,5 sehr viel mehr als seine viel moderneren und energieeffizienteren Komponeten und meine PSU (E10 500) ist noch lange nicht am Limit! 500W reichen Dir dicke!
> Das ist kein Glaubenskrieg sondern sehr viel mehr Ignorieren von aktuellen Verbrauchswerten bzw. aka. Geldverschwendung.
> @Greestorn: Deine 1,2KW Heizung muss ich ohnehin erstmal versuchen zu verstehen...



Ich sag doch, dass das ein Glaubenskrieg ist. Da ich Hohn, Spott und Polemik für unangebracht halte, werde ich mal nur meine Argumente schreiben und mich dann aus der Diskussion zurückziehen:


Ich kann nachweisen, dass mein Rechner (ASUS Rampage V, 5960x, Titan X Maxwell) eine dauerhafte Stromaufnahme (also nicht nur Spitzen) von weit über 700 Watt erreichen kann. Mit nur zwei Programmen: Unigine Heaven + Prime95 (auf 14 Threads). Klar ist das eine außergewöhnliche Belastung. Aber ich lege doch ein Bauteil, das essentiell für die Stabilität eines Systems ist, nicht so aus, dass es _*fast*_ immer ausreicht. 
Das immer wieder erwähnte Argument, dass ein höher dimensioniertes Netzteil weniger effizient wäre, speziell im Idle-Last Bereich, ist ein Luft-Argument. Denn wenn man sich die Kurven mal genau ansieht (techpowerup.com ist eine gute Quelle) und für die Unterschiede der Effizienz im Bereich 50-100 Watt mal ausrechnet, was das am Ende bedeutet, stellt man fest, dass ein höher dimensioniertes Netzteil im Idle gerade mal 0-4 Watt mehr aufnimmt (je nachdem, was man vergleicht). Andererseits kann aber ein gutes Netzteil mit Luft nach oben im Hochlastbereich weitaus effizienter sein, als ein Netzteil dass dort bereits an die Grenzen stößt. Was sich natürlich auch stärker auswirkt - da 5 % Effizienzunterschied bei 500Watt nunmal absolut viel mehr ausmacht als bei 60 Watt. 
Gerade OC Freunde argumentieren nicht selten mit der Idle Effizienz, was ich besonders lustig finde, da viele OC Maßnahmen (speziell mit einem Strap von 125 um hohe RAM Frequenzen zu ermöglichen) im Idle nicht selten 30 Watt und mehr Leistungaaufnahme mit sich bringen (nachgemessen!). Für mich wird da also am falschen Ende gespart. 
Der einzige nennenswerte wirtschaftliche Unterschied von höher dimensionierten Netzteilen ist also der Kaufpreis und sonst nichts. 

Klar reicht ein 500Watt Netzteil für ein 1080Ti System _*fast*_ immer, was ich ja auch geschrieben habe. Und wenn man ein enges Budget hat, ist das vielleicht auch die richtige Wahl. Sich mit 50€ Aufpreis eine potentielle Fehlerquelle weniger ins System zu holen, ist m.E. aber durchaus nicht verkehrt. 

Mein 1250 Watt Netzteil, über das chischko so trefflich spottet, war übrigens für ein SLI System ausgelegt (2x GTX 980, sonst wie oben) und muss noch eine externe Wasserkühlung mitversorgen. Und in dieser Konstellation konnte ich die Aufnahme auf weit über 850 Watt hochprügeln. Die 850 Watt Version des selben Netzteils hätte wohl auch ausgereicht, aber warum soll ich bei einem solchen Highend System am Ende 40€ sparen wollen? Das macht für mich einfach keinen Sinn.

Ach ja, man mag fragen, wozu ich mein System mit Prime95 und Unigine stresse... ganz einfach. Weil ich wissen will, ob das System für alle Lagen OC stabil ist und die Wasserkühlung die aufgenommene Leistung auch jederzeit gekühlt bekommt - ohne einen Sturm zu entfesseln oder zu überhitzen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (24. März 2017)

Zyberia schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe momentan eine R9 390 Nitro @ i5 6500 und einen PG278QR. Wollte nun auf eine 1080 TI aufrüsten. Könnte es bei CPU-lastigen Titeln Probleme geben mit meiner CPU oder kann ich bedenkenlos zur 1080 TI oder wenigstens zur 1080 non-TI greifen?



Kommt doch immer darauf an welche Auflösung und fps du gedenkst zu verwenden. Kannst es auch einfach selbst testen was deine CPU max leisten kann bei deinen Spielen indem du mal die Auflösung und andere Grafikdetails runterschraubst. Die Fps die du dann hast sind gleich der die dein CPU maximal ausgeben kann.


----------



## HisN (24. März 2017)

@Zyberia
Deine CPU wird weder schneller noch langsamer. Wenn deine Graka nur zu 50% Ausgelastet ist, dann sitzt das Problem vor dem Monitor. Man bekommt jede Graka klein. Wenn du Angst um seine CPU hast, warum kaufst du dann eine Graka?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zyberia (24. März 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten. Entsprechend meines neuen Monitors würde ich gern 1440p bei hohen Einstellungen spielen. Hab mich evtl. etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt, ging mir nur darum, ob hier erst eine neue CPU Sinn hätte, bevor ich zu einer 1080 (TI) greife, da ich nun bereits mehrfach gelesen habe, dass mein i5 die Graka ausbremsen könnte bei CPU-lastigen Titeln. Solange das nur ein paar FPS sind, könnte ich gut damit leben


----------



## Grestorn (24. März 2017)

Zyberia schrieb:


> habe momentan eine R9 390 Nitro @ i5 6500 und einen PG278QR. Wollte nun auf eine 1080 TI aufrüsten. Könnte es bei CPU-lastigen Titeln Probleme geben mit meiner CPU oder kann ich bedenkenlos zur 1080 TI oder wenigstens zur 1080 non-TI greifen?



Du solltest Dir die Frage stellen, ob Du Spiele eher am GPU oder am CPU Limit spielst. Am Ende kannst Du praktisch jedes Spiel ins GPU Limit bringen mit entsprechenden Einstellungen. D.h. Du wirst durch eine 1080 (mit oder ohne Ti) immer einen deutlichen Gewinn gegenüber der R9 390 sehen. 

Es mag Situationen geben, wo Deine CPU kurzzeitig limitiert, das könntest Du dann hin und wieder besonders bei den Min-FPS spüren. Wenn Du in die Situation kommst, dass ein Spiel wegen der CPU schlechter wird - was ich aber momentan wirklich noch nicht erwarte - dann wäre es Zeit die CPU auszutauschen, aber im Moment würde ich mir darüber sicher keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## HisN (24. März 2017)

Renn nicht dem Limit hinterher Zyberia. Irgendwas limitiert immer, sonst hatten wir alle unendlich viel fps. frag dich lieber: bringt meinte CPU genug FPS in meiner Software oder nicht. Bringt sie genug fps ist die Auslastung der Graka egal, sind doch genug FPS. Sind es nicht genug muss sie ersetzt werden, auch dabei ist die Graka egal. Ihr träumt das Pferd gerne von der falschen Seite auf.

Wenn du mal in dich gehst und seine Frage durch denkst ....

A hängt von deiner Software ab.
B hängt von seinen Settibgs ab
C hängt davon ab was du so als ein paar FPS betrachtet.

Das ist eine Gleichung mit 1000 Unbekannten die wir für sich lösen sollen. Das funktioniert so nicht.

Ich bekommt in arma3 mit einen 5960x nur 30 FPS, da lacht die Graka selbst in 4k drüber. Soll ich die mit deshalb nicht kaufen? 
Oder zockst Du gar kein arma?

Versteht Du auf was ich hinaus will
Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zyberia (24. März 2017)

Danke für die Tipps, da bin ich schon etwas beruhigter


----------



## DrEvil2055 (24. März 2017)

Was soll och sagen , ich hab ein bitfenix 450 watt netzteil und der pc läuft ganz normal.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (24. März 2017)

Hab gestern einwenig mit dem EVGA precision xoc Tool getaktet und da ging mir doch die Spannung/Frequenz Kurze ab, gibt es die nur im Afterburner oder werde ich langsam blind?


----------



## wolflux (24. März 2017)

He he, macht kein Spass bei Highend Hardware immer wieder über den Verbrauch zu reden solange sie noch kühlbar ist.
Man kann mit 200 Watt einen 4Kern/GTX1070 Zocker-PC oder eine 6- 10 Kern/SLI-System  Multimedia- Maschiene zusammenstellen.
Meine 980Ti läuft bei 1.050Volt, 1306 MHz max. Belastung nicht unter 225 Watt u bei 1506 MHz nur knapp bei 330 Watt. Nur die Graka!. Ich kann aber auch mit meinem 5930K mit 1.0 Volt u 3.7 GHz unter 100 Watt kommen. Also das ganze System um 300 Watt Verbrauch zwingen.
Alles interessant aber auch wieder Quark im neuen oder älteren Highend Vergleiche immer wieder mit allen anderen alten  Hardwarekomponenten anzustellen. Darauf kommt es nicht in einem solchen Extremforum an, wie gesagt auch wenn es hier u da mal interessant ist. Ich selber gehöre zu den Anwendern die Highend wollen u mit mittleren Einstellungen glücklich sind aber trotzdem per Mausklick sofort Power abrufen wollen. (Ohne Wakü arbeite ich noch nicht).
Zum Thema:
Ich bin aber trotzdem gespannt ob entsprechende Custom Designs mit 2x8Pin Powerstecker, entsprechende Wandler, über kühlbare 380 Watt kommen. KÜHLBAR muß es sein 
Gruss


----------



## Zetta (24. März 2017)

Gestern bis halb 2 Nachts getestet. Habe wohl einen guten Chips erwischt, da auch einige keine stabilen 2000 Mhz schaffen. Die FE hat so ein gutes PCB dass ich nicht viel mehr von den Partnerkarten erwarten würde. Der Chip wird schon zu 100% ausgelastet. Dann lieber die FE mit nem Mk-26 oder Arctic Kühler.


----------



## wolflux (24. März 2017)

Was man so drumherum  hört, geht scheinbar mit dem GPUs auch nicht mehr soo viel, zumindest kühlbar unter Luft. Evt 50 MHz mit Wasser/Fullcover!?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (24. März 2017)

Zetta schrieb:


> Gestern bis halb 2 Nachts getestet. Habe wohl einen guten Chips erwischt, da auch einige keine stabilen 2000 Mhz schaffen.



Kann man das in (oc) Werten ausdrücken?


----------



## Zetta (24. März 2017)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Kann man das in (oc) Werten ausdrücken?



Meine schafft nen Chiptakt von 2025-2050 Mhz stabil bei Full Load in Crysis 3 (2 Std getestet). Speicher um 500 Mhz übertaktet. Mehr nicht getestet. Auch nicht nötig. Reicht easy für 3440x1440. Warscheinlich auch für 4k.
Die Partnerkarten können auch 3x 8-Pin Stecker nutzen. Ändert nichts daran dass die meisten GP102 nicht mehr als 2100 Mhz schaffen. Natürlich ohne exotische Hardwaremods.


----------



## CochsyMC (24. März 2017)

Ich habe heute meine MSI FE mit einem EK WB fullcover wasserkühler + backplate unter Wasser gesetzt und das Bauer Powermod durchgeführt.
Karte läuft mit 2050 MHz Stabil bei ca. 41°C Videospeicher mit 6000 MHz.
Habe bis jetzt nur BF1 in 1440P auf Ultra getestet im Schnitt sind es immer über 140 FPS. 
Werde die Tage mal testen ob die Karte auf Stabile 2100 MHz bekomme 

Mich würde interessieren wer noch das Powermod gemacht hat und wie Hoch eure Karten Takten.

LG


----------



## chischko (24. März 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, dass das ein Glaubenskrieg ist. Da ich Hohn, Spott und Polemik für unangebracht halte, werde ich mal nur meine Argumente schreiben und mich dann aus der Diskussion zurückziehen:
> 
> 
> Ich kann nachweisen, dass mein Rechner (ASUS Rampage V, 5960x, Titan X Maxwell) eine dauerhafte Stromaufnahme (also nicht nur Spitzen) von weit über 700 Watt erreichen kann. Mit nur zwei Programmen: Unigine Heaven + Prime95 (auf 14 Threads). Klar ist das eine außergewöhnliche Belastung. Aber ich lege doch ein Bauteil, das essentiell für die Stabilität eines Systems ist, nicht so aus, dass es _*fast*_ immer ausreicht.
> ...



Sers! Zunächst mal sorry für den Tonfall: War doch biergeprägter als gewünscht! 

Also wie gesagt: nen Intel 4-Kerner @OC + Pascal GPU @ OC wird unter Prime95 +  Unigine niemals die 500er Marke sehen auch mit ner Full Custom WaKü (hab ich verbaut) und selbst wenn schafft es nen E10 z.B. auch dauerhaft 550W zu liefern. Lüfter dreht schneller, mehr nicht. 
Ich bin im Faltbetrieb unter Volllast bei ~420W auf der Primärseite (ext. Messgerät). 

Zu deinen Punkten: 
- Ich verstehe deine Denkweise hier Luft zu lassen und gehe soweit D'accord aber dein 59060x + Maxwell Titan X sind ja auch weit weg von den diskutierten Komponenten. 700W auf der Primärseite dauerhaft unter synthetischer Volllast in dem System mit WaKü und ordentlich OC nehme ich Dir ohne zu fragen ab! 
- Sehe ich genauso... Idle Effizienz halte ich für absoluten Humbug und gerade in nem Gamingrechner sollte das keine Rolle spielen ob hier 0-4 W mehr oder wneiger aufgenommen werden denn zumindest mein großer hier läuft meistens unter Last (Falten nebenher oder Gaming). Hier sind wir uns einig! 
- Einigkeit auch hier
- Und das ist der mMn entscheidende! Deshalb ja auch oft diese Diskussionen! 

Ich denke wenn meine 1080Ti da ist werde ich mal alles dran setzen meine PSU auszureizen mit Unigine+Prime und berichten. Denke ich lande in ähnlichen Bereichen wie jetzt aber man weiß ja nie... mal sehen was die Tests bringen! 

Zum 1,2KW NT: Ausgelegt für SLI verstehe ich ja... nen Lieferengpass der 850W Variante kann einen schon verleiten ne Nummer höher zu gehen. Das in Kombination wusste ich nicht und mein Versuch des Verstehens ist nun dankenswerterweise von Erfolg gekrönt  ... Auch wenn ich den Satz mit 40€ nicht verstehe. Ich häng mein System nun nicht im High-End Bereich auf aber in der soliden Mitte aber 40 € für nix raus zu hauen fände ich auch im High-End Sektor unsinnig (persönliche Meinung).



CochsyMC schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine MSI FE mit einem EK WB  fullcover wasserkühler + backplate unter Wasser gesetzt und das Bauer  Powermod durchgeführt.



Glückwunsch zu der Karte! Sieht lecker aus! Was meinst Du mit dem Bauer Powermod? Shuntwiderstände lackieren oder wie?


----------



## CochsyMC (24. März 2017)

Ja genau. Habe alle 3 wiederfinde mit dem flüssigmetal bearbeitet und nun liegt das powerlimit bei 65%

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolflux (24. März 2017)

Was heist Bauer Powermod ?
Er meint wahrscheinlich den der8auer, Shuntwiderstände usw....


----------



## Chukku (24. März 2017)

Also bei meiner ersten 980Ti lag ein Zettel vom Hersteller dabei, dass sie ausdrücklich mindestens ein 600W Netzteil empfehlen.
Da die 1080Ti (Referenz) die gleiche TDP hat, wie eine 980Ti würde ich diese Empfehlung mal so ganz grob über den Daumen gepeilt auch weiterhin annehmen.

Je nachdem, wie stark man übertaktet dürfte die Karte auch schon mal bis 375W hochgehen (Custom Design mit 2*8Pin oder Shunt-Mod).
Mit übertaktetem Prozessor könnten 500W dann schon langsam knapp werden.. und man will ja das Netzteil auch nicht unbedingt zu 100% auslasten (wegen Wirkungsgrad).

Aber Prinzipiell stimmt es natürlich schon, dass man (besonders die Amis) es bei den Netzteilen gerne viel zu oft übertreibt.
Wundert mich immer wieder, wie viele 1200-1600W Netzteile es auf dem Markt gibt, wenn selbst mein übertaktetes SLI System niemals mehr als 750W aus der Steckdose zieht.
(hab eine 850W PSU drin)


----------



## Rammler2 (24. März 2017)

Soo habe bei Conrad angerufen.

Die Frau konnte mir nicht helfen. Sie meinte der Liefertermin bei denen steht in der Tat für den 29.03.2017 fest.  Sie wisse nicht wieso ich eine Mail mit 3 Wochen erhalten habe, aber sie leitet meine Beschwerde nochmal weiter und die schicken mir den genauen Liefertermin per Mail nochmal zu. Mal schauen was es gibt. Also offiziell steht also weiterhin der Liefertermin nächste Woche


----------



## mauhdl (24. März 2017)

Hi die msi gtx 1080 gaming ist das eine gute Karte oder nicht, Kann man mit der gut 4k spielen?


----------



## Rammler2 (24. März 2017)

Soo habe nochmal bei Conrad angerufen, da keine Mail gekommen ist.
Die neue Mitarbeiterin verriet mir, dass der Liefertermin der Evga Karte bei Conrad auf den 03.04. verschoben wurde. Mit Lagereinbuchung und allem würde die Karte frühestenns am 04.04. verschickbar sein.
Aber es hänge jetzt auch von der pünktlichen Lieferung am 03.04. ab, die ja schon mehrfach verschoben wurde.

Sieht also doch nicht so rosig aus.
Die Seite sei mit dem 29.03. nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand


----------



## Speedy98 (24. März 2017)

Ich brauch die Karte bis zum 6.4, da gehts auf ne Lan. Was soll denn der Mist jetzt...


----------



## VirusAccess (24. März 2017)

Das kommt davon wenn man billiger kauft xD


----------



## Speedy98 (24. März 2017)

Ich finde bei dem Preisnachlass ist die 1 Woche Grundsätzlich mehr als akzeptabel, außer man hat soviel Druck wie ich wegen der Lan.
Aber bei einem Anbieter wie Conrad, mit 24/7 Support usw ist dieser ,,Billig kauf" in meinen Augen kein Argument 
Ich habe btw selber angerufen, ich soll mich um 20 Uhr nochmal melden dann können die Definitiv sagen ob die Montag rausgehen.
Die Dame hatte extra in der Einkaufsabteilung für mich nachgefragt, da steht bis jetzt der 27.3, die Wissen es aber erst um 20 Uhr zu 100%


----------



## Rammler2 (24. März 2017)

Speedy98 schrieb:


> Ich finde bei dem Preisnachlass ist die 1 Woche Grundsätzlich mehr als akzeptabel, außer man hat soviel Druck wie ich wegen der Lan.
> Aber bei einem Anbieter wie Conrad, mit 24/7 Support usw ist dieser ,,Billig kauf" in meinen Augen kein Argument
> Ich habe btw selber angerufen, ich soll mich um 20 Uhr nochmal melden dann können die Definitiv sagen ob die Montag rausgehen.
> Die Dame hatte extra in der Einkaufsabteilung für mich nachgefragt, da steht bis jetzt der 27.3, die Wissen es aber erst um 20 Uhr zu 100%



Wieso sagt eigentlich jeder da was anderes? 
Kannste mir ein Update geben wenn du nochmal angerufen hast?

Btw hast du auch schon ne Mail mit Liefertermin bekommen?

Ich habe eine mit 3 Wochen bekommen. Chischko eine damals mit nur 1 Woche


----------



## Speedy98 (24. März 2017)

Ich werds hier reinschreiben, ja 
Eine Mail gabs Anfang dieser Woche mit der Info, das die Karte in einer Woche kommt.
Keine Ahnung wieso die alle was anderes sagen :/


----------



## Speedy98 (24. März 2017)

So, ihre Aussage war:
Ich kann sehr sehr sicher sein dass die Karten Montag rausgehen.
Beten ist angesagt


----------



## Rammler2 (24. März 2017)

Hast du bei der normalen oder der 24h Hotline angerufen.

Wie hiess die Mitarbeiterin die dran war


----------



## Speedy98 (24. März 2017)

Die 24h, die Normale ist dicht 
Die hatte aber extra nochmal speziell in den Lagerbestand geschaut und sagte, das ab dem 29 auch wieder der normale Vorrat aufgefüllt ist.
Den Namen hab ich verpennt
Hatte die auch auf deine Geschichte mit dem 3.4 angesprochen, sie meinte sie hätte keine Ahnung was die Kollegin da geredet haben soll.


----------



## Rammler2 (24. März 2017)

SO habe auch mal angerufen.
Die bekommen tatsächlich am 27.3 schon Ware. Allerdings bin ich dort nicht dabei. Die Ware ist komplett an andere Vorbesteller reserviert.....
Ich bin erst für den 4.3. dran. Dann soll nochmal Ware eingehen.
Das meinte die Dame vorher wahrscheinlich.


----------



## HisN (24. März 2017)

mauhdl schrieb:


> Hi die msi gtx 1080 gaming ist das eine gute Karte oder nicht, Kann man mit der gut 4k spielen?



Kommt drauf an welche Software Du nutzt, und was Du für Ansprüche an Settings und FPS hast.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. März 2017)

Langsam tut sich wieder was.
EVGA hat jetzt die offiziellen Taktraten für die kommenden Modelle im Katalog ergänzt
EVGA - DE - Produkte - Grafikkarten - GeForce 10 Series Family - GTX 1080 Ti

Die SC Varianten mit 1670 MHz Boost Clock und die FTW3 mit 1683 MHz. 
Bei den Custom Lüfungen ist wie bei den Vorgängermodellen sicherlich wieder noch genug Spielraum nach oben, ich bein gespannt.
Preise werden nach wie vor nicht genannt


----------



## VirusAccess (25. März 2017)

Die  Karte knackt den 1.000er 
Gelistet mit 1.009 €


----------



## robbe (25. März 2017)

Schaut mal was ich im Preisvergleich gefunden habe:
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Aero 11G OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Eine MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AERO 11G OC für 735€. Hat jemand nähere Infos zu der Karte? Bin Unterwegs und kann auf die schnelle nicht nachschauen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. März 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Schaut mal was ich im Preisvergleich gefunden habe:
> MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Aero 11G OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> 
> Eine MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AERO 11G OC für 735€. Hat jemand nähere Infos zu der Karte? Bin Unterwegs und kann auf die schnelle nicht nachschauen.



Hast du dich verkuckt, oder war es ein Preisirrtum ... Ich sehe hier nur 983,50 € und 1116,47. Und das für MSIs "billigste" Karte mit dem schlechtesten Kühler (auf das MSI-Lineup bezogen).  Holy Moly

EDIT: Oh, wenn man Deutschland anklickt kommt auch das 735€-Angebot von Mindfactory.   Ich möchte definitiv nicht in Österreich wohnen.


----------



## steAK79 (25. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Was meinst Du? Was sind die kritischsten Stellen? Mein EKWB kam gerade (Titan X Pascal) und meine FE von EVGA kommt so in ner Woche, Backplate wurde gerade verschickt, sollte also auch in 2-3 Tagen da sein. Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungsberichte und worauf zu achten ist etc.



Sorry, eventuell wurde ich missverstanden.
Von "kritischen" Stellen habe ich nie gesprochen,
allerdings davon, dass es ja auch Punkte auf der Rückseite gibt
(GPU, SpaWa's & Co) bei denen es vielleicht nicht uninteressant wäre
auch auf eine aktive Kühlung zu setzen. Es werden ja nicht aus Spaß an der Freud
WLP's zwischen Backplate und PCB gepackt. Allerdings habe ich auf der Suche
nach einer bewässerten Backplate nur eine gefunden die überhaupt mehr bietet,
und das auch nur "semiaktiv" via heatpipe.
Eben deswegen meine Frage nach Sinn und Umsetzung. 

Takt unter Wasser in Wildlands (1440p, sehr hoch) steht stabil bei 2050MHz und 43-46'C.
In csgo macht sie stabile 2100, aber das ist wohl eher uninteressant, da taktet auch die 1070
im Laptop auf stabile 2012...
Werde sobald ich arbeitsmäßig etwas mehr Luft habe mal weiter testen was stabil (ingame) geht.

Wie untervoltet Ihr die Pascal Karten eigentlich? Spannung ist im AB gegraut bei mir, oder
setzt Ihr nur das PL runter?!?

Grüße
steAK'


----------



## HisN (25. März 2017)

Kurve Editor
Strg F
Falls Du den Button nicht siehst, der ist relativ klein 

How Low Can You Go?


http://abload.de/img/titanx_stromsparen_08eeuf4.jpg

Der Spannungsversorgung Regler ist nur für mehr Sannung zuständig, und müsste über eine Änderung in der .cfg aktiviert werden, solange der AB die Karte noch nicht "kennt".




Oder mit Power

http://abload.de/img/elite_dangerous_afterwauiq.jpg


----------



## VirusAccess (25. März 2017)

Was genau bringt der Power Mod?
Wieviel fps bekommt man mehr ?
Unter Luft komm ich auf stabile 1050mhz. 
Mehr geht nicht


----------



## HisN (25. März 2017)

Keinen FPS mehr, die Karte hält nur ihren Takt stabiler.
Der Mod verhindert dass die Karte ins Powerlimit rennt.

Aber das ist Festhalten an der Vergangenheit. Einfach loslassen. Alte Zöpfe abschneiden.
Einfach damit leben, dass die Karte hin und her taktet, es gibt praktisch keinen Leistungsunterschied.

Nebenbei sind die meisten abgekackten Karten im Luxx welche mit dem Mod gewesen. Also Easy da ran gehen.


----------



## Kassierer (25. März 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> Die  Karte knackt den 1.000er
> Gelistet mit 1.009 €



Das ist vermutlich nur ein Platzhalter, da EVGA die Preise NOCH nicht genannt hat.
Würde mich auch ziemlich wundern, wenn die Karte mehr als 100 Euro mehr als die Strix kostet.


----------



## Rammler2 (25. März 2017)

Mich wundert auch ehrlich gesagt der Preis der Strix. Nur 50 Euro mehr als die FE? Bei der 1080 lagen die Custom-Karten minimum bei 100 Euro mehr OBWOHL die UVP von Nvidia da unter der FE lag.

P.S.: Habe jetzt bei Conrad den Liefertermin für den 5.4. eingetragen bekommen. Wie doof. Dann war ich wohl nicht schnell genug damals um mit bei der 29.3. Fraktion zu sein


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2017)

Ja ist aber nichts ungewöhnliches mit der Strix.


----------



## Kassierer (25. März 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Mich wundert auch ehrlich gesagt der Preis der Strix. Nur 50 Euro mehr als die FE? Bei der 1080 lagen die Custom-Karten minimum bei 100 Euro mehr OBWOHL die UVP von Nvidia da unter der FE lag.
> 
> P.S.: Habe jetzt bei Conrad den Liefertermin für den 5.4. eingetragen bekommen. Wie doof. Dann war ich wohl nicht schnell genug damals um mit bei der 29.3. Fraktion zu sein



Habe den Preis der Strix eher auf mindestens 950 Euro getippt.


----------



## chischko (26. März 2017)

Speedy98 schrieb:


> So, ihre Aussage war:
> Ich kann sehr sehr sicher sein dass die Karten Montag rausgehen.
> Beten ist angesagt



Bin dabei! Gemeinsam beten is eh lustiger! 
Darf ich fragen wann Du bestellt hast?


----------



## Speedy98 (26. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Gemeinsam beten is eh lustiger!
> Darf ich fragen wann Du bestellt hast?


Yay, dann sind wir schon zu 2 
Am 17.3 um 16:25


----------



## chischko (26. März 2017)

Ah ok! Ich hab direkt uj 0:30 Uhr bestellt.... hoffe also darauf, dass ich direkt bei der ersten Charge mit drin bin. Werd morgen mal anrufen wie es denn nun aussieht.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (26. März 2017)

Ich drück euch allen die bestellt haben, ganz doll die Daumen.  Das Ihr eure GTX 1080 TI bekommt.


----------



## CochsyMC (26. März 2017)

Habe ja den Powermod von der8auer gemacht bei meiner 1080TI und da ich jetzt gelesen habe eben hier dass das Risiko höher ist das die Karte sich verabschiedet.
Karte läuft bei 2050 MHz mit 1,05 Volt.
Sollte ich den Powermod wieder entfernen und die Karte die kleinen Taktsprünge erlauben oder weiter so laufen lassen ?


----------



## chaotium (26. März 2017)

CochsyMC schrieb:


> Habe ja den Powermod von der8auer gemacht bei meiner 1080TI und da ich jetzt gelesen habe eben hier dass das Risiko höher ist das die Karte sich verabschiedet.
> Karte läuft bei 2050 MHz mit 1,05 Volt.
> Sollte ich den Powermod wieder entfernen und die Karte die kleinen Taktsprünge erlauben oder weiter so laufen lassen ?



Das musst du wissen, ob es dir wert ist ne 800€ Graka vllt zu braten XD
Ich würde es nicht machen, denn alleine die Taktsteigerung von Maxwell zu Pascal ist schon genug für micht ^^


----------



## Rammler2 (26. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Ah ok! Ich hab direkt uj 0:30 Uhr bestellt.... hoffe also darauf, dass ich direkt bei der ersten Charge mit drin bin. Werd morgen mal anrufen wie es denn nun aussieht.



Sagse dann hier Bescheid wies war?
Ich denke ich bin im zweiten Durchgang, da ich mit Überweisung gezahlt habe. Erst ab Zahlungseingang reservieren die wohl dann die Ware......
Son Mist....


----------



## chischko (26. März 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Sagse dann hier Bescheid wies war?
> Ich denke ich bin im zweiten Durchgang, da ich mit Überweisung gezahlt habe. Erst ab Zahlungseingang reservieren die wohl dann die Ware......
> Son Mist....



Mach ich! Ich denke/hoffe ich bin im ersten Lauf dabei denn ich hab gleich auch mit Paypal bezahlt.


----------



## HisN (26. März 2017)

CochsyMC schrieb:


> Habe ja den Powermod von der8auer gemacht bei meiner 1080TI und da ich jetzt gelesen habe eben hier dass das Risiko höher ist das die Karte sich verabschiedet.
> Karte läuft bei 2050 MHz mit 1,05 Volt.
> Sollte ich den Powermod wieder entfernen und die Karte die kleinen Taktsprünge erlauben oder weiter so laufen lassen ?



Siehe #405


----------



## CochsyMC (26. März 2017)

Ja das meinte ich ja 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rammler2 (26. März 2017)

Sie haben meinen Liefertermin plötzlich vom 5.4. auf den 29.3. geändert.
Hoffnung? 


Ich weiß es nicht.....


----------



## -H1N1- (27. März 2017)

same here, 29.03.


----------



## chischko (27. März 2017)

Update aus dem Telefonat mit Hotline von Conrad: Noch kein Wareneingang gebucht und ich bekomme eine E-Mail inkl. DHL (?) Tracking ID wenn die Ware versendet wird: Pappnasen! 
Großkundenbetreuung via Arbeit angerufen: Same here. Wareneingang im SAP ist auf Status "hold/frozen" und wird automatisch geändert wenn die Ware da ist. Dann bekomme ich eine Mail. Einkauf hat nur bestätigen können, dass es mind. noch bis morgen dauert. Mehr wissen die Herren dun Damen aus dem Disponentenbüro auch nicht.


----------



## Rammler2 (27. März 2017)

Also wird frühestens morgen verschickt. Bin mal gespannt. Mich wunderts dass jetzt bei einigen der Liefertermin auf 29.3 geändert wurde. Dachte die erste Lieferung war komplett vergriffen?


----------



## DrEvil2055 (27. März 2017)

Also bei Mediamarkt sind die schon lange auf Lager. Geht es den wegen dem Angebot, dass alle da bestellen ?


----------



## VirusAccess (27. März 2017)

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Bei mir fehlt hier ein Baustein!!!
Kann mir einer sagen wofür der ist?
Karte funktioniert zwar aber das darf doch nicht sein?


----------



## Chukku (27. März 2017)

CochsyMC schrieb:


> Habe ja den Powermod von der8auer gemacht bei meiner 1080TI und da ich jetzt gelesen habe eben hier dass das Risiko höher ist das die Karte sich verabschiedet.
> Karte läuft bei 2050 MHz mit 1,05 Volt.
> Sollte ich den Powermod wieder entfernen und die Karte die kleinen Taktsprünge erlauben oder weiter so laufen lassen ?



Dass es ein gewisses Risiko darstellt, sollte ja vor dem Mod bekannt gewesen sein.
Aber wie hoch das Risiko tatsächlich ist, hängt auch stark davon ab, was du denn genau benutzt hast, um den Mod durchzuführen. sprich: welches Flüssigmetall?

Es gibt nämlich welche, bei denen bekannt ist, dass sie das Lot angreifen und die Widerstände dann irgendwann praktisch rausfallen.
Das, was im Moment als am Sichersten angesehen wird, ist das Conductonaut von Thermal Grizzly.
Wenn du ein anderes drauf hast, würde ich es wieder runternehmen.

siehe auch hier ab 21:57
GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition PCB Analysis & Shunt Mods - YouTube


----------



## CochsyMC (27. März 2017)

Habe das grizzly drauf.
Werde es aber vorsichtshalber wieder entfernen demnächst. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (27. März 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
> Bei mir fehlt hier ein Baustein!!!
> Kann mir einer sagen wofür der ist?
> Karte funktioniert zwar aber das darf doch nicht sein?



GTX 1080Ti Kondensator abgebrochen - ComputerBase Forum

besonders #10 interessant.

Wie geil, dass es bei Dir auch an den SLI-Fingern ist, genau wie bei dem Typen da aus dem anderen Forum.
Edit: Es ist sogar EXAKT der gleiche. Na nicht schlecht. Habt ihr was gegen den Baustein? *g* 
Oder ob das die Karte von dem Typ da ist? *g* Oder bist Du der gleiche Typ?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (27. März 2017)

Bezüglich einem anderen fehlenden Baustein:

Beim Video ~3:50min fehlt oben mittig, links vom R22, auch ein Baustein. Wofür ist der gedacht?
Bei meiner Karte fehlt er auch. 

der 8auer 1080ti unboxing Video:
Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti: Unboxing, Power Target Mod und Spannungsversorgung (de) - YouTube

Die TITAN X hat ja das selbe PCB, fehlt da dieser Baustein auch?


----------



## HKunze (27. März 2017)

Es ist ein Kondensator und bei der Titan ist er auch nicht bestückt.


----------



## VirusAccess (27. März 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> GTX 1080Ti Kondensator abgebrochen - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> besonders #10 interessant.
> 
> ...



Nein bin nicht der gleiche 
Keine Ahnung wo mein Kondensator hin verschwunden ist. Karte funktioniert auch so.

Ist das ein wichtiger Teil? Welche gefahren kann es mit sich bringen, da es fehlt ?

Es handelt sich dabei um einen RAM Kondensator


----------



## -H1N1- (28. März 2017)

Hat sich bei den Conradbestellern der Status schon geändert?

Bei mir steht immernoch offen.


----------



## Rammler2 (28. März 2017)

Bei mir auch nichts geändert.


----------



## Rammler2 (28. März 2017)

Okay, hab beim Conrad Support mal wieder angerufen. Die Ware ist nocht nicht im System eingepflegt. Ob die Ware vor Ort schon ist, wusste sie nicht. Aber sie ist noch nicht im System. Sobald die eingepflegt ist, schicken sie es raus. Obs heute oder morgen so weit ist, weiß sie auch nicht......


----------



## -H1N1- (28. März 2017)

Im HWLuxx hat schon ein User gepostet, dass die Karte derzeit vergriffen ist und es keinen neuen Liefertermin gibt .


----------



## Speedy98 (28. März 2017)

Ich werd nach Feierabend nochmal anrufen, ich glaub die stellen mir bald nen eigenen Mitarbeiter ein.
Ich find's auch immer wieder interessant wie die Mitarbeiter sich anscheinend teilweise in deren Aussagengegenseitig widersprechen
Ich brauch die Karte halt bis nächste Woche Freitag, im schlimmsten Fall muss ich ohne Rabatt bestellen, auf eine Lan kommt man nicht ohne Grafikkarte^^


----------



## Rammler2 (28. März 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Im HWLuxx hat schon ein User gepostet, dass die Karte derzeit vergriffen ist und es keinen neuen Liefertermin gibt .



Habs auch gelesen. Ich verstehe es nicht. Haben die aus der Verfügbarkeit der 1080 nix gelernt?
SO schlimm wie diese Generation wars ja noch nie. Produziert Nvidia zu knapp oder haben die Leute in letzter Zeit Pc Hardware für sich entdeckt?


----------



## Krolgosh (28. März 2017)

So leid es mir wegen eurer Liefertermine tut, aber mal eine Frage an die Leute die bereits die Karte im Besitz haben.

Wie sieht es denn bei euch bisher in sachen Spulenfiepen aus etc?


----------



## Speedy98 (28. März 2017)

Verschiebt sich auf frühstens Ende nächste Woche. Na toll...


----------



## Rammler2 (28. März 2017)

Ernsthaft? 
Wieso werben die dann damit dass die ab 27.03. lieferbar war?????
Was soll der Mist?


----------



## chischko (28. März 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hat sich bei den Conradbestellern der Status schon geändert?
> 
> Bei mir steht immernoch offen.


Meine ist im Versand und sollte in der Nachtschicht das Lager verlassen und wohl dann morgen oder eher übermorgen da sein... mal schaun ob das so stimmt! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Rammler2 (28. März 2017)

Whaaaaat, wieso wird bei dir gesagt sie is im Versnad und dem anderen sagen sie dass sie frühestens in zwei Wochen kommt? Ich checks nicht mehr


----------



## chischko (28. März 2017)

Ich glaub ich ruf jetzt einfach 10 mal an und erstelle ne kleine Statistik.. kommst ja eh immer bei jemand anders raus


----------



## Speedy98 (28. März 2017)

Ich hab nochmal angerufen. Jetzt heißt es sie sollte diese Woche kommen


----------



## chischko (28. März 2017)

WUHUW!!!! Die sind der Oberknaller!!!! ALTER  Das sollte ich aufzeichnen! 
Mein Protokoll, immer auf der 24 Stdunden Hotline angerufen: 
Anruf um 15:31: Wird heute Nach versendet und sollte morgen/übermorgen bei Ihnen sein
Anruf um 15:47: Lieferstatus seh ich hier nur den 27.3. Ist also unterwegs
Anruf um 15:52: Ich sehe hier Menge NULL in der Logistik und der Status ist "in Bearbeitung". Mehr kann ich Ihnen nicht sagen
Anruf um 15:56 diesmal mit bayerischem Akzent: Der Liefertermin ist auf den 6.4. verschoben, aber verbindlich ist das nicht und ich kann es Ihnen auch nicht verbindlich sagen!
Anruf um 15:59: Nochmal die selbe Tante von 15:47, sie wünscht mir weiterhin viel Erfolg bei meinem Experiment. 

Um denen nicht noch Schwierigkeiten zu machen breche ich hier mal ab! EIN TRÄUMCHEN DIESER VERSIFFTE WICHSLADEN!!!!! Ich mein ich verstehe ja, dass sich ein Liefertermin verzögert... aber ne dermaßene "Informations"politik und inhomogenen Bildungsstand zum Umgang mit deren "System" (was haben die da bitteschön für ein Warenwirtschaftssystem!?!?!?!) hab ich noch nicht erlebt!


----------



## Blackout27 (28. März 2017)

Ich Bete für euch, dass eure Karten diese Wochen noch ankommen 

Für den Fall das sich der Liefertermin verschiebt, bei Mindfactory sind einige Founders lieferbar und ab Mitte April kann man auch mit der Palit SuperJetstream, MSI Gaming und co rechnen. 
Wirklich super ärgerlich das Ganze 

Falls es euch tröstet, ich warte auch auf meine Founders von EVGA


----------



## Rammler2 (28. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> WUHUW!!!! Die sind der Oberknaller!!!! ALTER  Das sollte ich aufzeichnen!
> Mein Protokoll, immer auf der 24 Stdunden Hotline angerufen:
> Anruf um 15:31: Wird heute Nach versendet und sollte morgen/übermorgen bei Ihnen sein
> Anruf um 15:47: Lieferstatus seh ich hier nur den 27.3. Ist also unterwegs
> ...




Also bestätigt sich der Eindruck, dass jeder da was anderes sagt. Ich glaube manche gucken einfach auf den jetzigen Liefertermin wenn man den Shop besucht. Da wird nämlich der 7.4. aktuell beschrieben. Andere stüzen sich auf den Liefertermin der vorher eingetragen war bei unserem Kauf: Der 27.03.
So kommen unterschiedliche Aussagen zustande. Aber traurig, dass die Kommunikation da so mies ist, dass keiner eben rausfinden kann ob Ware da ist und wann sie raus geht.
Vorallem sammeln die fleißig Bestelllungen mit Lieferdatum 27.3. und am Ende sagen sie uns es dauert eh noch paar Wochn. Ist schon ne kleine Abzocke


----------



## BabaYaga (28. März 2017)

Langsam wird das mit den Preisen echt interessant.
EVGA listet die Custom-Modelle SC2 für 809,99€, die Black Edition für 789,99€ und die FTW3 für 849,99€
Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie manche Customs billiger als die Founders Edition verkaufen?! Das wäre preislich aber natürlich mal eine ordentliche Ansage


----------



## Rammler2 (28. März 2017)

Evga macht da echt gute Arbeit. Die Custom günstiger als die Founders gabs bei der 1080 lange nicht. Das dauerte da ewig bis die unter die FE Preise fielen. Schön wenn die zu Start direkt sich ins Zeug legen.


----------



## Grestorn (28. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> WUHUW!!!! Die sind der Oberknaller!!!! ALTER  Das sollte ich aufzeichnen!



Du solltest Dir ne Standleitung legen lassen. Ernsthaft, die Karte kommt auch nicht schneller, wenn Du alle 5 Minuten anrufst.

Ich versteh ja, dass Du heiß bist, ich kenne das Gefühl nur zu gut. Aber wenn Dir die Warterei zu doof ist, dann bestell besser bei einem zuverlässigen Händler, der die Karte als lieferbar listet, auch wenn es ein paar € mehr kostet. Spart Nerven.


----------



## Speedy98 (28. März 2017)

Sie soll nicht schneller kommen, es soll mur ein konkretes Datum genannt werden.
Sollte das nämlich zu spät sein muss ich in meinem Fall echt Geld drauflegen und deutlich teurer bestellen, wegen der Lan. Wäre mega unnötig


----------



## -H1N1- (28. März 2017)

Frage:

Versendet EVGA noch aus Gräfelfing (müsste dann ja in 2 Tagen da sein)?


----------



## chischko (28. März 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir ne Standleitung legen lassen. Ernsthaft, die Karte kommt auch nicht schneller, wenn Du alle 5 Minuten anrufst.
> 
> Ich versteh ja, dass Du heiß bist, ich kenne das Gefühl nur zu gut. Aber wenn Dir die Warterei zu doof ist, dann bestell besser bei einem zuverlässigen Händler, der die Karte als lieferbar listet, auch wenn es ein paar € mehr kostet. Spart Nerven.


Jaaaaaajaaaa  
Das war nen Test, den sie kläglich nicht bestanden haben und auch die etwas verpackte Botschaft an alle, die gerade auf ihr Conrad Paket warten: Die kommt erst wenn Ihr ne Mail inkl. Tracking ID bekommt... vorher passiert da GAR nichts.


----------



## Inva (28. März 2017)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> So leid es mir wegen eurer Liefertermine tut, aber mal eine Frage an die Leute die bereits die Karte im Besitz haben.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn bei euch bisher in sachen Spulenfiepen aus etc?



Ich habe meine seit 1,5 Wochen und mir ist bisher kein Spulenfiepen aufgefallen (auch dank dem nervig lauten Lüfter der FE  ).

Habe es aber mal eben explizit getestet, indem ich den Lüfter mal testweise gestoppt habe und das Fiepen ist sehr gering. 
Ich kann es nur bei offenem Gehäuse aus ~20cm Abstand wahrnehmen!
Meine 970, 980 und 980Ti waren allesamt schlimmer was das anging, es ist eher auf dem Niveau der 1070.

PS: Mein Wasserkühler ist gerade angekommen, Die wird also nachher umgebaut, dann bin ich dieses elende Gebläse auch los


----------



## Rammler2 (28. März 2017)

Ein erneuter Anruf bei Conrad brachte heraus, dass EVGA den Artikel erst am 6.4. liefert. Also der Artikel ist heute nicht gekommen. Ich denke mal, dass das jetzt die richtige Variante von allen vorher genannten ist.
ALso müssen wir noch mindestens bis 6.4 warten. Die Dame meinte auch, dass sich das Lieferdatum noch ändern kann, da der Hersteller nicht unbedingt das Lieferdatum garantiert.


----------



## Speedy98 (28. März 2017)

Hab gerade storniert. Schau dir mal die Verfügbarkeit bei anderen Seiten an, ich persönlich denke selbst der 6.4 wird knapp...
 Jetzt wo ich die Preise der Customs sehe kann ich mir auch eine Custom zulegen, kostet das selbe wie mit dem Custom Kühler und ich muss mich nicht ans umbauen setzen...
Lediglich mit meinem Problem wegen der Lan sehe ich keine Lösung...
Es ist echt nicht leicht


----------



## Krolgosh (28. März 2017)

Inva schrieb:


> Ich habe meine seit 1,5 Wochen und mir ist bisher kein Spulenfiepen aufgefallen (auch dank dem nervig lauten Lüfter der FE  ).
> 
> Habe es aber mal eben explizit getestet, indem ich den Lüfter mal testweise gestoppt habe und das Fiepen ist sehr gering.
> Ich kann es nur bei offenem Gehäuse aus ~20cm Abstand wahrnehmen!
> ...



Danke. Ok das beruhigt ja schonmal etwas. Weil mit meiner GTX980 momentan flippe ich aus... da hats der Umbau auf Wasser sogar noch schlimmer gemacht.


----------



## Tupfer123 (28. März 2017)

Für alle die noch auf der Suche sind und schnell eine GTX 1080 Ti haben wollen:

Bei Alternate gibts die ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti OC für 869€ und ist innerhalb von 2 Werktagen versandfertig!

Ich habe meine am Nachmittag bestellt und sie sollte spätestens am Freitag bei mir sein


----------



## 2112 (29. März 2017)

Kann bei Alternate diese Karte nicht finden.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (29. März 2017)

ASUS 11GB D5X GT-'*'X 1080 Ti STRIX OC GAMING, Grafikkarte
Die ist nur für Östereich gedacht. In DE kannst du noch ein paar Tage oder Wochen warten........laut Alternate Deutschland!


----------



## 1NDY (29. März 2017)

Bei Alternate CH ist die karte auch zu finden. Habe da Letze Woche schon bestellt. Warte jetzt darauf das ich sie nächste Woche bekomme. Laut Alternate ist der Termin 02.04-06.04.
Da die Karten am 31.03 wohl bei Ihnen eintreffen. 
Ich hoffe Asus verzögert da nicht.
Was ich aber auch Interessant finde das sie im Deutschen Store nicht gelistet ist. 
Die andere Produkte die ich bei Alternate.ch bestellt habe kamen alle aus dem Lager in DE. Dh sie haben in der Schweiz nur einen Internetauftritt und kein Lager.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (29. März 2017)

Ich habe mich heute bei Alternate AT angemeldet und die Asus 1080 ti Strix OC bestellt.
Sie haben mir gleich geantwortet: Sehr geehrter Herr Müller,       

      wir bedanken uns für Ihre Angebots-Anfrage bei ALTERNATE am 29.03.2017.       

Ich bin mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt, da muss man als deutscher eine Grafikkarte 
in Östereich bestellen, was aus Deutschland kommt aber nicht für deutsche Kunden bestimmt ist.
Versteht ihr es????


----------



## chischko (29. März 2017)

Pikachu0077 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute bei Alternate AT angemeldet und die Asus 1080 ti Strix OC bestellt.
> Sie haben mir gleich geantwortet: Sehr geehrter Herr Müller,
> 
> wir bedanken uns für Ihre Angebots-Anfrage bei ALTERNATE am 29.03.2017.
> ...


Nullinger, bin aber ebenfalls gespannt und kurz davor den gesamten Ramsch inkl. EKWB Block und Backplate zu nehmen und zurück zu schicken sowie die Bestellung bei Conrad zu stornieren und die richtig fetten Custom Designs abzuwarten... Am liebsten wieder ne Classified und die dann zu den Jungs von Alphacooling oder so zu schicken und nen kostenlosen Custom-WaKü Körper zu bekommen.


----------



## -H1N1- (29. März 2017)

Bleibt spannend mit Conrad.....da ich es aber nicht so eilig habe und eh wieder auf WaKü umbaue, finde ich es noch nicht ganz so schlimm.

Momentan überwiegt das Ersparnis noch die aktuelle Lieferverzögerung.


----------



## chischko (29. März 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Bleibt spannend mit Conrad.....da ich es aber nicht so eilig habe und eh wieder auf WaKü umbaue, finde ich es noch nicht ganz so schlimm.
> 
> Momentan überwiegt das Ersparnis noch die aktuelle Lieferverzögerung.



Bleibt nur die Frage ob wie viel stärker die Custommodelle als die FE sind... Bei >10% und vielleicht noch dem ein oder anderen Zusatzfeature würde ich es mir aktuell wirklich überlegen.


----------



## -H1N1- (29. März 2017)

Da mein System auf Effizienz getrimmt ist und der Kühler eh runterkommt, habe ich von Zusatzfeatures nichts.

Auch eine eventuelle Mehrleistung der Custommodelle wird nur mit mehr Spannung bzw. höherem PT einhergehen, was wiederum nicht mehr effizient ist.


----------



## 2112 (29. März 2017)

Also bei Alternate.at kann ich die Karte auch nicht finden,wenn ich unter Grafikkarten 1080TI schaue.Bei den Link komme ich dorthin,seltsamm.


----------



## lyriks (29. März 2017)

Was meint ihr, wenn ich mir eine 1080 Ti kaufe, kann ich die bedenkenlos mit meinem 2600K benutzen?!
Oder könnte der irgendwann zu "schwach" werden, sodass der die Grafikkarte ausbremst?
Momentan läuft der auf Standard-Takt bei mir, mehr Leistung hab ich bisher nicht gebraucht von CPU Seite her


----------



## Reap (29. März 2017)

Sagt mal, hat hier jemand schon was von Gigabyte zur Waterforce oder von EVGA zur Hybrid gelesen/gesehen? MSI hat die Sea Hawk ja schon bestätigt, vom Rest habe ich noch nichts gesehen.


----------



## BabaYaga (29. März 2017)

lyriks schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wenn ich mir eine 1080 Ti kaufe, kann ich die bedenkenlos mit meinem 2600K benutzen?!
> Oder könnte der irgendwann zu "schwach" werden, sodass der die Grafikkarte ausbremst?
> Momentan läuft der auf Standard-Takt bei mir, mehr Leistung hab ich bisher nicht gebraucht von CPU Seite her



Bis auf wenige Ausnahmefälle wo ein Spiel sehr CPU-lastig ist, läuft man eigentlich immer eher Gefahr, dass die GPU limitiert.
Grundsätzlich kommt es darauf an, was deine Gaming-Kiste darstellen soll. Je höher die Auflösung, desto mehr wird die Grafikkarte angesprochen.
Für volles Rohr in FullHD kommst du auch perfekt mit einer normalen 1080 aus.
Willst du aber in WQHD oder noch höher aufgelöst spielen, macht auch eine 1080 Ti Sinn, darunter ist sie rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Limitieren wird deine CPU meiner Meinung nach auch dann nur bei Spielen die extrem CPU lastig sind aber auch da hättest du ja mit OC noch Luft nach oben, dass du bisher nicht in Anspruch genommen hast.
Fazit: CPU würde ich behalten und je nach gewünschter Auflösung/Optik nur die Grafikkarte upgraden.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (29. März 2017)

lyriks schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wenn ich mir eine 1080 Ti kaufe, kann ich die bedenkenlos mit meinem 2600K benutzen?!
> Oder könnte der irgendwann zu "schwach" werden, sodass der die Grafikkarte ausbremst?
> Momentan läuft der auf Standard-Takt bei mir, mehr Leistung hab ich bisher nicht gebraucht von CPU Seite her



Teste es doch einfach aus wieviele fps dein CPU liefert in deinen von dir verwendeten Spielen.


----------



## powerpanter (29. März 2017)

Servus zusammen . Eigentlich wollte ich auf die 1080ti warten aber die Preisesind ja  819 Euro plus.

ist der unterschid zwischen der 

Zotac GeForce GTX 1080Ti Founders Edition 11 GB GDDR5X Grafikkarte 3xDP/HDMI

und der 

Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme 8GB GDDR5X Grafikkarte DVI/HDMI/3xDP

sehr groß meine spiele GTA V und BF 1 betrieben wird es an einen 4k monitor


----------



## Dedde (29. März 2017)

auf 4k wirst du da einen ordentlichen unterschied bemerken, wobei ich keine FE edition kaufen würde, sondern eine gute custom die leister und kühler ist. es sei denn du willst sie unter wasser stellen


----------



## powerpanter (29. März 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> auf 4k wirst du da einen ordentlichen unterschied bemerken, wobei ich keine FE edition kaufen würde, sondern eine gute custom die leister und kühler ist. es sei denn du willst sie unter wasser stellen



unter Wasser möchte ich sie nicht stellen. Auf volle pulle Grafikmuss es nciht unbedingt sein ^^ nur meinen 970gtx möchte ich in rente schicken


----------



## VirusAccess (29. März 2017)

powerpanter schrieb:


> unter Wasser möchte ich sie nicht stellen. Auf volle pulle Grafikmuss es nciht unbedingt sein ^^ nur meinen 970gtx möchte ich in rente schicken


Dann bist du bei der 1080ti fehl am platz


----------



## Krolgosh (30. März 2017)

powerpanter schrieb:


> unter Wasser möchte ich sie nicht stellen. Auf volle pulle Grafikmuss es nciht unbedingt sein ^^ nur meinen 970gtx möchte ich in rente schicken



Da du wenn ich das richtig rauslese wohl eh nicht auf 4K spielst, und du ein Upgrade willst, bist du mit der 1070 besser beraten. Die hat im Vergleich zur 970er eine rund 60% Leistungssteierung. Die 1080ti wäre wohl in deinem Fall mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (30. März 2017)

Habe gerade mit Alternate telefoniert, bezüglich meiner Bestellung. Sie haben bereits seit gestern welche auf Lager, allerdings nicht in ausreichender Stückzahl (der Ansturm auf die Karte war größer als gedacht). Sie bekommen morgen eine weitere Lieferung, die dann zu 90% die Bestellungen abdecken wird. D.h. alle die früh genug bestellt haben können sehr wahrscheinlich am Samstag bzw. Montag ihre Karte in der Hand halten.

P.S. es werden zuerst die Kunden bedient, die bereits durch z.B. PayPal, Kreditkarte etc. bezahlt haben, da dann das Geld zu 90%bereits bei Alternate eingegangen ist. Alle die jetzt erst überwiesen haben obwohl die Bestellung z.B. bereits vor 2 Tagen herausgegangen ist, werden wohl noch ein wenig warten müssen.

Soeben die Mail von Alternate: "Folgendes Produkt steht für Firmenkunden nicht zur Auswahl:GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC Gaming"

Ich raste aus!!!!Ab zu Caseking und bis nächsten Freitag warten.....


----------



## Rammler2 (30. März 2017)

Unglaublich. War der Ansturm auf ne Genertion schonmal so groß wie bei Pascal? Bei der 1080 gabs 2 Monate mindestens Lieferprobleme und bei der 1080ti scheint es ähnlich zu sein.
Haben auf einmal alle im Lotto gewonnen?
850 Euro Karten waren früher nicht so der Superläufer.


----------



## powerpanter (30. März 2017)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Da du wenn ich das richtig rauslese wohl eh nicht auf 4K spielst, und du ein Upgrade willst, bist du mit der 1070 besser beraten. Die hat im Vergleich zur 970er eine rund 60% Leistungssteierung. Die 1080ti wäre wohl in deinem Fall mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.



Vielen dank für eine Hilfestellung. Nur was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Was ich bei der  Zotac GeForce GTX 1080Ti Founders Edition 11 GB GDDR5X Grafikkarte 3xDP/HDMI auch sehr gute finde  sind die +3 zusätzlichen Jahre Garantie  ( 5 Jahre Garantie insgesamt ) wenn man sie bei Zotac regestiert.


----------



## VirusAccess (30. März 2017)

Wie sehen die temps bei euch unter Wasser aus?
Mit ekwb fullcover + Backplate steht bei mir 51 Grad unter last. Was eigentlich recht hoch ist...
Habe heute nochmals alles auseinander genommen und neu zusammengebaut. Ergebnis ist das selbe...

Sobald ich die 3d Anwendung schließe springt die Temperatur auf 39 Grad..


----------



## Krolgosh (30. März 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> Wie sehen die temps bei euch unter Wasser aus?
> Mit ekwb fullcover + Backplate steht bei mir 51 Grad unter last. Was eigentlich recht hoch ist...
> Habe heute nochmals alles auseinander genommen und neu zusammengebaut. Ergebnis ist das selbe...
> 
> Sobald ich die 3d Anwendung schließe springt die Temperatur auf 39 Grad..



Wieviel Radiatorfläche hast du denn? Wassertemperatur, Raumtemperatur etc?

[edit] BTW, ich finde 51° nicht wirklich hoch. Kommt halt immer drauf an.. ich nehm gern paar Grad mehr Wassertemp in Kauf, lass dafür aber meine Lüfter relativ niedrig drehen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (30. März 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> Wie sehen die temps bei euch unter Wasser aus?
> Mit ekwb fullcover + Backplate steht bei mir 51 Grad unter last. Was eigentlich recht hoch ist...
> Habe heute nochmals alles auseinander genommen und neu zusammengebaut. Ergebnis ist das selbe...
> 
> Sobald ich die 3d Anwendung schließe springt die Temperatur auf 39 Grad..



Ich bei ~41°  bei 1980MHz@1.00V
Hab auch den EkWb Fullcover Block

Wie hoch ist den deine Wassertemperatur?


----------



## VirusAccess (30. März 2017)

34 Grad.
Bei der 980ti habe ich auch immer 40 Grad gehabt.
Der kühler weißt einige spürbare kratzer im gpu Bereich auf.
Ob es an dem liegt?


----------



## Speedy98 (30. März 2017)

Moin,
ich installiere gerade meinen Accelero Extreme IV.
Nun werden die Thermal Pads schon knapp, um üppig zu bestücken...
Reicht in dem angehangenen Foto ein Pad oder sollten es wie darüber 2 Pads sein?

Grüße

Edit: Ich merk gerade das die Pads vorne und hinten nicht reichen werden.
Da bin ich echt etwas enttäuscht...
Werde wohl nachordern müssen...
Mittlerweile sind sie auch auf der richtigen Seite


----------



## Tupfer123 (30. März 2017)

Meine Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC wurde gerade von Alternate versendet und sollte morgen da sein 

Hat sonst schon wer eine Versandbestätigung bezüglich der Custom-Modelle?


Laut dem PCH Test schneidet die Asus Strix relativ gut ab 

Melde mich mich nochmal, wenn ich das gute Stück in Händen halte


----------



## Kassierer (30. März 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Meine Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC wurde gerade von Alternate versendet und sollte morgen da sein
> 
> Hat sonst schon wer eine Versandbestätigung bezüglich der Custom-Modelle?
> 
> ...



Asus haut die Karte ja echt schnell raus. Viel Spaß dann mit der neuen Karte. Wir warten auf einen Testbericht.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (30. März 2017)

Meine Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC habe ich mir heute bei Alternate abgeholt!
Mit Power Target 107% kann sie bei 3DMark Fire Strike Ultra die GPU Clock mit 2038 MHZ
locker halten.
Ich bin zufrieden....was will man mehr!


----------



## powerpanter (30. März 2017)

Ich werde doch noch auf die Tests warten. Aber was bei mir ein großer  Pluspunkt ist ,  Sind die fünf Jahre Garantie bei Zotac.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (30. März 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Meine Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC wurde gerade von Alternate versendet und sollte morgen da sein
> 
> Hat sonst schon wer eine Versandbestätigung bezüglich der Custom-Modelle?
> 
> ...




Meine auch


----------



## Pikachu0077 (30. März 2017)

powerpanter schrieb:


> Ich werde doch noch auf die Tests warten. Aber was bei mir ein großer  Pluspunkt ist ,  Sind die fünf Jahre Garantie bei Zotac.



Ich wollte mir nach meiner Zotac 980 ti amp extr. wieder eine kaufen, aber nochmals 1. Monat warten wollte ich nicht und ob ich jetzt 166 FPS oder 171 FPS habe kann
ich nur messen und nicht sehen. Auch der hohe Preis hat mich ein bisschen abgeschreckt, ich hatte mir selber ein Limit so um die 850€ gesetzt.
Aber wer es abwarten kann und bereit ist für 3-5 FPS mehr zu bezahlen, falsch machen kann man da nichts. Zotac ist eine der besten Grafikkarten und auch der Support
ist der Beste in diesem Geschäft.


----------



## chischko (30. März 2017)

Pikachu0077 schrieb:


> Zotac ist eine der besten Grafikkarten und auch der Support ist der Beste in diesem Geschäft.


Ob das die beste GPU ist lass ich mal dahingestellt... bin selbst auch absolut begeistert gewesen aber da gehen die Meinungen etwas auseinander und deine Aussage ist sehr sehr pauschal. 
Der Support allerdings würde ich sagen ist bei EVGA besser... alleine schon weil sie mir offiziell erlauben einen Wasserkühlkörper zu montieren und dabei bleibt die Garantie noch erhalten... außerdem sind sie sehr responsiv, haben in Süddeutschland ein eigenes Büro/Lager etc. und zäheln mit der K!ngP!n, Classiefied etc. definitiv auch länger schon zur technischen Spitze im nVidia Bereich!


----------



## Pikachu0077 (31. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Ob das die beste GPU ist lass ich mal dahingestellt... bin selbst auch absolut begeistert gewesen aber da gehen die Meinungen etwas auseinander und deine Aussage ist sehr sehr pauschal.
> Der Support allerdings würde ich sagen ist bei EVGA besser... alleine schon weil sie mir offiziell erlauben einen Wasserkühlkörper zu montieren und dabei bleibt die Garantie noch erhalten... außerdem sind sie sehr responsiv, haben in Süddeutschland ein eigenes Büro/Lager etc. und zäheln mit der K!ngP!n, Classiefied etc. definitiv auch länger schon zur technischen Spitze im nVidia Bereich!



Ich schrieb eine der besten und nicht "die beste GPU".
GeForce GTX 980 FTW: EVGA bestatigt Probleme mit Absturzen unter Last - ComputerBase
Geforce GTX 1080/1070: EVGA-Grafikkarten konnen uberhitzen [Update 2]
Ich hatte noch keine EVGA kenne sie aber nur durch negative Schlagzeilen. Steinige mich wenn diese Berichte erfunden sind!!!


----------



## chischko (31. März 2017)

Will dich nicht missionieren, aber auch Zotac und andere hatten schon Probleme. EVGA hat hier in der tat etwas verbockt und seine Produkte leider teilweise nicht in die Extreme hinein getestet und damit Credits verspielt ... allerdings mMn vorbildlich reagiert und kostenfreie und unkomplizierte Abhilfe geschaffen... Erfunden sind die Berichte keinesfalls


----------



## Pikachu0077 (31. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Will dich nicht missionieren, aber auch Zotac und andere hatten schon Probleme. EVGA hat hier in der tat etwas verbockt und seine Produkte leider teilweise nicht in die Extreme hinein getestet und damit Credits verspielt ... allerdings mMn vorbildlich reagiert und kostenfreie und unkomplizierte Abhilfe geschaffen... Erfunden sind die Berichte keinesfalls



An dieser Stelle muß ich dich mal loben, endlich einer der auch negative Berichte klarstellt. 
Das mit der kostenfreien  und unkomplizierten  Abhilfe von EVGA habe ich auch gelesen und ist nicht selbstverständlich.
Was bei der Zotac 980 ti amp extr. mit der Lüftersteuerung berichtet wurde, war bei mir nie ein Problem, eventuell hat es einige
Chargen betroffen oder vielleicht ein Bios Problem ich weiß es nicht.
Eines haben wir gemeinsam ich habe meinen 4790k auch geköpft und um knapp 20 Grad unter Prime95 reduziert.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (31. März 2017)

Pikachu0077 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir nach meiner Zotac 980 ti amp extr. wieder eine kaufen, aber nochmals 1. Monat warten wollte ich nicht und ob ich jetzt 166 FPS oder 171 FPS habe kann
> ich nur messen und nicht sehen. Auch der hohe Preis hat mich ein bisschen abgeschreckt, ich hatte mir selber ein Limit so um die 850€ gesetzt.
> Aber wer es abwarten kann und bereit ist für 3-5 FPS mehr zu bezahlen, falsch machen kann man da nichts. Zotac ist eine der besten Grafikkarten und auch der Support
> ist der Beste in diesem Geschäft.



Du spielst eindeutig auf der falschen Auflösung 
Hast einen 144Hz monitor am laufen oder warum die hohen fps?

Bei der 1080ti könne man doch bei ~gleichen fps den Stromverbrauch massiv senken


----------



## Pikachu0077 (31. März 2017)

Du hast Recht, ich habe mir um die hohen FPS Raten noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
Wäre doch sinnvoll wenn ich diese begrenzen würde.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## -H1N1- (31. März 2017)

Hat von den Conradbestellern hier schon jemand Ware erhalten?


----------



## Chukku (31. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Will dich nicht missionieren, aber auch Zotac und andere hatten schon Probleme. EVGA hat hier in der tat etwas verbockt und seine Produkte leider teilweise nicht in die Extreme hinein getestet und damit Credits verspielt ... allerdings mMn vorbildlich reagiert und kostenfreie und unkomplizierte Abhilfe geschaffen... Erfunden sind die Berichte keinesfalls



Fehler sind halt jedem Hardware Unternehmen schon passiert.
Entscheidend ist, wie sie damit umgehen und da hat EVGA sich recht positiv hervorgetan.
Für die betroffenen Kunden war es in dem Moment natürlich nervig, aber zukünftige Kunden können sich relativ sicher sein, dass der gleiche Fehler in absehbarer Zeit erstmal nicht wieder passiert.

Von daher hätte ich bei einer neuen Karte jetzt keinerlei Hemmungen, zu EVGA zu greifen.
Aber Zotac ist natürlich auch ne coole Marke.
Mit Asus hab ich Support technisch bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (Allerdings im MB Bereich.. hatte noch keine GPU von denen)

Aus eigenen Erfahrungen ist mir in dieser Hinsicht bisher lediglich Inno3D  negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## Rammler2 (31. März 2017)

Bei Conrad im Shop wird die Lieferung der 1080ti von EVGA jetzt auf den 11.4 datiert.......
Bei Alternate ist sie hingegen in 1 Tag versandbereit.

Wie nervig....


----------



## -H1N1- (31. März 2017)

Bin schon am Überlegen, einfach wieder direkt bei EVGA zu bestellen aber die Ersparnis würde ich schon gerne mitnehmen.

Hmm....


----------



## Rammler2 (31. März 2017)

Ich frage mich ob manche Shops bevorzugt beliefert werden und manche nicht. Die größte Nachfrage wird sicher eher bei Seiten wie Mindfactory, Alternate oder Caseking bedient. Conrad ist keine Seite wo man normal Hardware kauft. Die haben auch kein großes Sortiment in dem Bereich.
Ob Conrad in der Lieferung da hinten ansteht?


----------



## Todesklinge (31. März 2017)

Wird es eine 1080 Ti auch mit MEHR als 11 GB Speicher geben?


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. März 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Wird es eine 1080 Ti auch mit MEHR als 11 GB Speicher geben?



Nein wird es nicht. Wie sollte diese den aussehen.  1080Ti mit 22 Gbyte? 

Alles andere würde keinen Sinn machen. Falls du die 12 Gbyte der Titan X meinst, dass geht nicht, weil die 1080Ti auf einen teilweise defekten GP102 beruht und die entsprechenden Bereich lahm gelegt wurden. 
Wenn man sich mal verschiedene GTX1080Ti PCBs anschaut, dann sieht man, dass immer ein VRAM-Chip fehlt, diese Leerstelle aber an verschiedenen Stellen des PCBs ist, je nach dem welcher Bereich auf dem Chip lahmgelegt wurde.


----------



## Reap (31. März 2017)

Wenn noch jemand eine FE sucht, bei Amazon.fr scheint es 100€ Rabatt ab einem Warenwelt von 699€ zu geben. Das macht ca 680€ für die FE.
Asus GTX1080TI-FE Carte graphique Nvidia Geforce GTX1080Ti: Amazon.fr: Informatique


----------



## powerpanter (1. April 2017)

Eben auf Amazon gefunden: MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X 11GB GDDR5X: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Für 753€ was denkt ihr darüber


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (1. April 2017)

Wenn Amazon der Verkäufer ist, wäre es sehr nice!Allerdings bin ich bei angeboten, die sich zu schön anhören, tendenziell sehr vorsichtig


----------



## Tupfer123 (1. April 2017)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Wenn Amazon der Verkäufer ist, wäre es sehr nice!Allerdings bin ich bei angeboten, die sich zu schön anhören, tendenziell sehr vorsichtig



Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon!


----------



## powerpanter (1. April 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon!



Wo steht das? Der Preis ist top finde ich. Günstig als eine FE


----------



## Kassierer (1. April 2017)

powerpanter schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Der Preis ist top finde ich. Günstig als eine FE



Ja, super Preis, allerdings noch nicht verfügbar- Die erste Custom Karte die verfügbar ist scheint ja die Strix zu sein.


----------



## chaotium (1. April 2017)

Ich schwanke aktuell zwischen der EVGA FTW und der Gigabyte hin und her 
Auf dem Blatt papier ist die Gigabyte en ticken schneller


----------



## powerpanter (1. April 2017)

Lange wird es nicht mehr dauern. Nicht das der Preis noch höher wird?


----------



## NCC-1701-A (1. April 2017)

Hat schon jemand die strix oc übertaktet und wenn ja, was war das max was ihr stable rausholen konntet


----------



## 2112 (1. April 2017)

powerpanter schrieb:


> Eben auf Amazon gefunden: MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X 11GB GDDR5X: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Für 753€ was denkt ihr darüber ��



Kostet nu 836 Euronen.Hab sie noch für 753 bestellt.Mal schauen........


----------



## NCC-1701-A (1. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ganz zufrieden


----------



## Kassierer (1. April 2017)

2112 schrieb:


> Kostet nu 836 Euronen.Hab sie noch für 753 bestellt.Mal schauen........



Dann hast du ja nochmal ordentlich Schotter gespart.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. April 2017)

Reap schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand eine FE sucht, bei Amazon.fr scheint es 100€ Rabatt ab einem Warenwelt von 699€ zu geben. Das macht ca 680€ für die FE.
> Asus GTX1080TI-FE Carte graphique Nvidia Geforce GTX1080Ti: Amazon.fr: Informatique


Hab ich mir gestern bestellt, da Conrad ja leider Lieferprobleme hat [emoji107]. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krolgosh (2. April 2017)

Bin mir grad echt unschlüßig... Bestell ich noch die FE von EVGA oder warte ich auf die FTW3. 
Kühlung ist mir wirklich absolut egal wie da das Design wird, da die Karte eh unter Wasser gesetzt wird.  Ist halt nur die Frage, macht das Customdesign überhaupt noch soviel aus... Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (2. April 2017)

Hier zwei SEHR ausführliche Tests, zur asus strix oc  und msi gaming x 1080ti. So wie es aussieht, werden sich die custom Modelle nur marginal voneinander unterscheiden. Bei den zweien unterscheiden sich die fps gerade mal um 1!!!!!fps

MSI GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X Review - Conclusion

ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti  Review - Conclusion


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. April 2017)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Bin mir grad echt unschlüßig... Bestell ich noch die FE von EVGA oder warte ich auf die FTW3.
> Kühlung ist mir wirklich absolut egal wie da das Design wird, da die Karte eh unter Wasser gesetzt wird.  Ist halt nur die Frage, macht das Customdesign überhaupt noch soviel aus... Fragen über Fragen.



Nimm die FE, da 

- die Referenzplatine der 1080Ti sehr gut bestückt ist

Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti FEund Spannungsversorgung

- und du zusammen mit dem Wasserkühler sowieso bei 2-2,1 GHz hängen bleibst, egal ob Custom FTW3 PCB oder FE.

Und passend zum Thema FE vs. Custom PCB:

Caseking KingMod GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FE bei 2.171 MHz im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Kassierer (2. April 2017)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Bin mir grad echt unschlüßig... Bestell ich noch die FE von EVGA oder warte ich auf die FTW3.
> Kühlung ist mir wirklich absolut egal wie da das Design wird, da die Karte eh unter Wasser gesetzt wird.  Ist halt nur die Frage, macht das Customdesign überhaupt noch soviel aus... Fragen über Fragen.



Bei de 1080Ti sollte es eigentlich keine Unterschiede zwischen der FE und Custom Designs geben. Kannst also getrost die FE nehmen.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. April 2017)

Danke.. ja eben das hab ich mir auch gedacht, war mir trotzdem bissl unsicher. Hab nun aber die FE bestellt.


----------



## Reap (2. April 2017)

Sagt mal, war EVGA nicht der Hersteller, bei dem man den Kühler austauschen kann ohne "Garantieverlust"? Meine zu 980 TI Zeiten sowas gelesen zu haben. Ist dem (immer noch) so?


----------



## Guffelgustav (2. April 2017)

Reap schrieb:


> Sagt mal, war EVGA nicht der Hersteller, bei dem man den Kühler austauschen kann ohne "Garantieverlust"? Meine zu 980 TI Zeiten sowas gelesen zu haben. Ist dem (immer noch) so?



Jop, gilt noch immer.
Deshalb tendiere ich auch stark zu EVGA, weil die mit ihren Garantiebedingungen alles abdecken und das auch weitaus länger als die anderen Hersteller.
Ich weiß, ZOTAC ist da auch super, aber die Karten sind mMn. 1. hässlich, 2. zu überdimensioniert, 3. unnötig teuer.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich meine Graka @ Stock lasse, also keine WaKü.

Denke bei mir wird es eine enge Kiste zwischen der Asus Strix, MSI Gaming oder der EVGA FTW3.
Mal abwarten was noch für Tests kommen und dann wird das Sparschwein geplündert


----------



## Kassierer (2. April 2017)

Reap schrieb:


> Sagt mal, war EVGA nicht der Hersteller, bei dem man den Kühler austauschen kann ohne "Garantieverlust"? Meine zu 980 TI Zeiten sowas gelesen zu haben. Ist dem (immer noch) so?



Ja, das ist immernoch so.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. April 2017)

War jetzt für mich eigentlich auch der Hauptgrund wieso es ne Karte von EVGA geworden ist.


----------



## Reap (2. April 2017)

Super, danke!
Dann muss es die Eiswolf nur noch für die EVGA geben.


----------



## Zetta (2. April 2017)

Bedenke aber dass die Founders Edition keinen Zero Fan Mode hat. Habe noch 3 Tage Zeit sie zu reklamieren und bin hin und her gerissen. Ist zum Kotzen wenn die GPU dank Mk-26 bei mir im Idle bei 34c liegt aber die Lüfter mit 1100rpm unnötig Lärm verursachen. Wieso muss Nvidia wieder einmal so eine lächerlich hohe Idle-RPM wählen!? Echt zum Kotzen!


----------



## Bluefire (2. April 2017)

Hat hier wer die 1080 Ti stabil über 2 GHz bekommen? Was habt ihr für OC Werte eingestellt? 
Mit Wakü (EVGA Hybrid), keine Spannungserhöhung (da angeblich sehr ungesund für Pascal), 120% Powertarget, +160 MHz GPU und +400 MHz MEM komme ich scheinbar so einigermaßen stabil auf 2012 MHz. 
GPU Temp geht dabei auf ~60-64°C ... liegt leider aber auch an meinem BeQuiet Silent Base 600. Sobald die Seitenwand auf ist gehen die Temps nochmal etwas runter. 
Bin mal gespannt wie die Custom-Designes mit den Temps klar kommen. Ein gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse ist auf jeden Fall schon mal ein MUSS wenn man stabile 2GHz haben will. ! Die 1080 Ti scheint mir ab 60°C gerne schnell runterzutakten obwohl das Limit bei 84°C liegt.



Zetta schrieb:


> Bedenke aber dass die Founders Edition keinen Zero Fan Mode hat. Habe noch 3 Tage Zeit sie zu reklamieren und bin hin und her gerissen. Ist zum Kotzen wenn die GPU dank Mk-26 bei mir im Idle bei 34c liegt aber die Lüfter mit 1100rpm unnötig Lärm verursachen. Wieso muss Nvidia wieder einmal so eine lächerlich hohe Idle-RPM wählen!? Echt zum Kotzen!


Naja hab damals meine Titan X zurückgesendet. Falls du bei Nvidia gekauft hast musst du mit 2-4 Wochen ohne GPU rechnen. Hatte erst nach über 3 Wochen mein Geld (PayPal!)
Wie macht sich der Mk-26? verbiegt das Gewicht nicht die Platine der 1080 ti? Wie sind die Temps nach längerer Volllast?


----------



## HisN (2. April 2017)

Wie jede Pascal wird auch die 1080ti schon ab etwa 40 Grad eine Stufe runter schalten. Merkt man natürlich nur wenn die Graka nicht viel wärmer wird 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VirusAccess (2. April 2017)

Ich bin jetzt bei 2075.
Jedoch geht mein ekwb fullcover waterblock zurück (liegt nicht ordentlich auf) hab 56 Grad auf der gpu.
Was dann noch drinnen ist wenn die Karte gut gekühlt wird, wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## Krolgosh (2. April 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bei 2075.
> Jedoch geht mein ekwb fullcover waterblock zurück (liegt nicht ordentlich auf) hab 56 Grad auf der gpu.
> Was dann noch drinnen ist wenn die Karte gut gekühlt wird, wird sich noch zeigen




Wie hoch ist denn deine Wassertemp?


----------



## VirusAccess (2. April 2017)

~34 
CPU hat ca 56 Grad. 

Hier mal ein Bild der gpu...(extra mehr WLP genommen um zu sehen wo das Problem liegt)
 Man sieht die liegt nicht auf.
Wohl ein montagsmodell erwischt 
Pic-Upload.de - 20170402_114700.jpg


----------



## Bluefire (2. April 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> ~34
> CPU hat ca 56 Grad.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild der gpu...(extra mehr WLP genommen um zu sehen wo das Problem liegt)
> ...



34°C GPU Temp unter Last!??? 
Aber nur mit riesigem externen Radiator oder?


----------



## Rammler2 (2. April 2017)

Weiß nich obs wen noch interessiert, aber bei Conrad ist die Lieferung der 1080ti auf den 15.4 geschoben worden. Wasn das bitte fürn Laden?
Gekauft hatte ich sie, da wurde die Lieferung zum 29.3 zugesichert.


----------



## Dedde (3. April 2017)

Gibts Infos von den Abmessungen der evga 1080 ti ftw3?


----------



## DrEvil2055 (3. April 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Weiß nich obs wen noch interessiert, aber bei Conrad ist die Lieferung der 1080ti auf den 15.4 geschoben worden. Wasn das bitte fürn Laden?
> Gekauft hatte ich sie, da wurde die Lieferung zum 29.3 zugesichert.



Also ich glaube das Conrad einfach nur ein Liefertermin vorgegaukelt hat damit vom Kunden überhaupt bestellt wird.


----------



## VirusAccess (3. April 2017)

Bluefire schrieb:


> 34°C GPU Temp unter Last!???
> Aber nur mit riesigem externen Radiator oder?



Ließ dir die Beiträge durch.
34 ist die Wassertemp 
GPU schießt sofort auf 56 unter last.


----------



## Krolgosh (3. April 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> 34 ist die Wassertemp
> GPU schießt sofort auf 56 unter last.



Bei 34° Wassertemp klingt das für mich aber eigentlich noch alles recht i.O.  In dem Bereich bewege ich mich auch ungefähr, und meine GPU wird unter Last ca 55° warm. Kommt natürlich auch noch auf die Zimmertemp mit an. 

Ich hab das bisher für mich als recht unbedenklich eingestuft, eben da ich meine Lüfter auch relativ langsam drehen lasse.


----------



## Bluefire (3. April 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> Ließ dir die Beiträge durch.
> 34 ist die Wassertemp
> GPU schießt sofort auf 56 unter last.



Sry, sehe es gerade, habe dich mit nem anderen verwechselt^^


----------



## Krolgosh (3. April 2017)

Gerade eben ist die Versandbestätigung meiner 1080ti gekommen.  Hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet das die als letzte kommt.. jetzt muss ich dann nur noch auf die Kühler von EKWB warten.


----------



## Rammler2 (3. April 2017)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Gerade eben ist die Versandbestätigung meiner 1080ti gekommen.  Hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet das die als letzte kommt.. jetzt muss ich dann nur noch auf die Kühler von EKWB warten.



 Bist wohl kein Conrad Kunde. Ich werd noch wahnsinnig mit dem Laden.


----------



## Krolgosh (3. April 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Bist wohl kein Conrad Kunde. Ich werd noch wahnsinnig mit dem Laden.



Ne war für die Aktion eh zuspät dran und hab dann Gestern bei Mindfactory bestellt.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. April 2017)

Ich werde die Karte bei Conrad wohl stornieren und hoffe, dass Amazon Frankreich schneller ist.


----------



## TerrorMango (3. April 2017)

Kurze Frage: Gibts die Karte mittlerweile als Custom Design in Deutschland zu kaufen? Amazon und Mindfactory haben nur dir FEs.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (3. April 2017)

Bluefire schrieb:


> Hat hier wer die 1080 Ti stabil über 2 GHz bekommen? Was habt ihr für OC Werte eingestellt?
> Mit Wakü (EVGA Hybrid), keine Spannungserhöhung (da angeblich sehr ungesund für Pascal), 120% Powertarget, +160 MHz GPU und +400 MHz MEM komme ich scheinbar so einigermaßen stabil auf 2012 MHz.
> GPU Temp geht dabei auf ~60-64°C ... liegt leider aber auch an meinem BeQuiet Silent Base 600. Sobald die Seitenwand auf ist gehen die Temps nochmal etwas runter.
> Bin mal gespannt wie die Custom-Designes mit den Temps klar kommen. Ein gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse ist auf jeden Fall schon mal ein MUSS wenn man stabile 2GHz haben will. ! Die 1080 Ti scheint mir ab 60°C gerne schnell runterzutakten obwohl das Limit bei 84°C liegt.
> ...



Hab hier ca 2080Mhz bei Standartspannung (1,075V) mit dem Ek Fullcover block erreicht. 41-43° GPU Temp bei (glaube ich) 34° Wassertemperatur

Jetzt läuft sie auf 1980Mhz bei 1V mit ~39°.


----------



## Tupfer123 (3. April 2017)

So hab nun endlich meine Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC erhalten und gleich eingebaut 

Funktioniert alles tadellos!

Wollte noch Bilder anhängen, damit ihr sie auch bewundern könnt. Jedoch hab ich keinen Plan wie das funktioniert..

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (3. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es zufällig eine Möglichkeit, die Lüftersteuerung der FE unter 1100 RPM zu bekommen?
Hintergrund ist, dass ich meine MSI FE mit einem Accelero Hybrid III-120 ausgerüstet habe und ich die Lüfter (BlackSilent Pro PL-PS) gerne niedriger regeln würde.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (3. April 2017)

..::Siles::.. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es zufällig eine Möglichkeit, die Lüftersteuerung der FE unter 1100 RPM zu bekommen?
> Hintergrund ist, dass ich meine MSI FE mit einem Accelero Hybrid III-120 ausgerüstet habe und ich die Lüfter (BlackSilent Pro PL-PS) gerne niedriger regeln würde.



Regel die doch einfach übers Mainboard oder andere Lüftersteuerung


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (3. April 2017)

Hallo Morgoth-Aut,

da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Jedoch würde ich die Lüfter gerne weiterhin abhängig von der GPU-Temperatur regeln.


----------



## Grestorn (3. April 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Wollte noch Bilder anhängen, damit ihr sie auch bewundern könnt. Jedoch hab ich keinen Plan wie das funktioniert..



Wenn Du ein Posting erstellst, hast Du unter dem Eingabefeld rechts einen Button "Erweitert", der Dich zum erweiterten Editor führt. Wenn Du bei dem runterscrollst, findest Du unten einen Button um Attachments anzufügen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (3. April 2017)

..::Siles::.. schrieb:


> Hallo Morgoth-Aut,
> 
> da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Jedoch würde ich die Lüfter gerne weiterhin abhängig von der GPU-Temperatur regeln.



ging sowas nicht mit Speedfan oder ähnlichem? Sry schon länger nicht mehr damit beschäftigt, läuft derzeit alles über die Wassertemperatur


----------



## TerrorMango (3. April 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> So hab nun endlich meine Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC erhalten und gleich eingebaut
> 
> Funktioniert alles tadellos!
> 
> ...



Wo hast du die gekauft?


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (3. April 2017)

Speedfan ist eine gute Idee, das probiere ich heute Abend mal aus.
Danke!


----------



## DrEvil2055 (3. April 2017)

..::Siles::.. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es zufällig eine Möglichkeit, die Lüftersteuerung der FE unter 1100 RPM zu bekommen?
> Hintergrund ist, dass ich meine MSI FE mit einem Accelero Hybrid III-120 ausgerüstet habe und ich die Lüfter (BlackSilent Pro PL-PS) gerne niedriger regeln würde.



Habe das selbe Problem jedoch mit dem Accelero Extreme IV . Kann  dort auch nicht weiter runter mit der Rpm. 23% = ca 1100 RPM.


----------



## jackennils (3. April 2017)

Das wird nix werden, weil das BIOS der FE eine Regelung nur von 1100 bis 4000 RPM  zulässt.

Ich nutze z.B. einen Accelero Xtreme III, der bei 45% bereits seine 100% erreicht, weniger als 23% geht entsprechend auch nicht. Es sei denn, du  bastelst am BIOS rum.
Wobei ich die Lüfter bei 1100 U/min nicht höre. Aber gut, das ist natürlich subjektiv.


----------



## Tupfer123 (3. April 2017)

Vielen Dank an Grestorn! 

So hier die Bilder Custom GTX 1080 Ti:


----------



## Tupfer123 (3. April 2017)

TerrorMango schrieb:


> Wo hast du die gekauft?



Bei alternate.at 

Die Asus Strix gabs dort c.a 4 Tage lang mit sofortiger Verfügbarkeit für 869€.


----------



## Bluefire (3. April 2017)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Hab hier ca 2080Mhz bei Standartspannung (1,075V) mit dem Ek Fullcover block erreicht. 41-43° GPU Temp bei (glaube ich) 34° Wassertemperatur
> 
> Jetzt läuft sie auf 1980Mhz bei 1V mit ~39°.



Oh man ich sehs schon... werde auf ne ordentliche Wakü sparen müssen^^. 
Was heißt "Standartspannung (1,075V)" Ich dachte 1V ist Standard? Ist 1,075 nicht overvolted?


----------



## Bluefire (3. April 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Grestorn!
> 
> So hier die Bilder Custom GTX 1080 Ti:



Junge, Junge, Junge. Unbedingt mal die Temps bei 2GHz, geschlossenem Gehäuse und und etwas längerem Laufen unter Last hier posten . 
Bin echt gespannt was der Kühler taugt...



..::Siles::.. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es zufällig eine Möglichkeit, die Lüftersteuerung der FE unter 1100 RPM zu bekommen?
> Hintergrund ist, dass ich meine MSI FE mit einem Accelero Hybrid III-120 ausgerüstet habe und ich die Lüfter (BlackSilent Pro PL-PS) gerne niedriger regeln würde.



Du könntest einen Widerstand in das Lüfterkabel einbauen der allgemein die Drehzahl runterregel... gilt dann aber eben auch für die max. Geschwindigkeit.  -> ebay
Ich weiß nicht ob ggf. ein Varistor ein noch besseres Ergebnis liefern würde da dieser mit steigender Spannung leitfähiger wird. Somit könntest du den Lüfter bei niedriger Spannung noch weiter runterregeln und bei hoher Spannung trotzdem auf max. Geschwindigkeit bringen. Aber hier am Besten einen Elektroniker fragen der sich damit auskennt^^.-> infos

ups, sry, doppelpost


----------



## DrEvil2055 (3. April 2017)

jackennils schrieb:


> Das wird nix werden, weil das BIOS der FE eine Regelung nur von 1100 bis 4000 RPM  zulässt.
> 
> Ich nutze z.B. einen Accelero Xtreme III, der bei 45% bereits seine 100% erreicht, weniger als 23% geht entsprechend auch nicht. Es sei denn, du  bastelst am BIOS rum.
> Wobei ich die Lüfter bei 1100 U/min nicht höre. Aber gut, das ist natürlich subjektiv.



Ja da hast du recht. Mich stört der lüfter auch nicht nur halt im idle könnten die langsamer drehen aber so ist auch alles im butter. Wie ist den dein accelero 3 so ? Bist du zufrieden mit dem.


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (3. April 2017)

So kurze Rückmeldung.
Die Steuerung des PWM Impuls per Speedfan hat leider weder mit dem GPU PWM Header noch mit dem Mainboard PWM Header funktioniert.
Naja, dann drehen die Blacksilent Pro halt im Idle mit 1100 RPM - sind zum Glück nicht so laut.

Achja, falls es jemanden interessiert: 
Die Lüfterkurve habe ich im Afterburner wie folgt eingstellt:
bis 50 °C 23% PWM
von 50 °C bis 70 °C linear ansteigend
Bei 70 °C liegen so 50% Impuls an, welcher für die maximale Drehzahl sorgt.
Im Heaven Benchmark ergibt das, bei maximalem Powerlimit (ohne den Core Clock zu verändern), ca 4000 Punkte (1440p) bei max. 59°C GPU Temperatur.

Ich bin zufrieden 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Vorschläge


----------



## Kassierer (3. April 2017)

TerrorMango schrieb:


> Wo hast du die gekauft?



Die Asus bekommt man schon. ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 2112 (3. April 2017)

Wo?Sehe immer nur bestellt.....


----------



## Tupfer123 (3. April 2017)

Bluefire schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, Junge. Unbedingt mal die Temps bei 2GHz, geschlossenem Gehäuse und und etwas längerem Laufen unter Last hier posten .
> Bin echt gespannt was der Kühler taugt...




Grafikkarte mit Furmark getestet und richtig schwitzen lassen 

Temp max. 68°C bei 40% Lüfterauslastung und übertaktet auf 2Ghz. Für mich nicht (!) hörbar. Im Idle bei 40°C.

Anschließend Prime noch laufen lassen für meinen Ryzen 1800X Temp. max. 71°C. Im Idle bei 50°C. Ebenfalls nie hörbar!


Ich denke, dass man mit der Asus 1080 Ti Strix nichts falsch macht. Sie ist, wie oben erwähnt, locker auf 2 Ghz übertaktbar und für mich nicht hörbar.

Wer wert auf Leistung und Silentbetrieb legt ist hier absolut richtig!


----------



## blautemple (4. April 2017)

Wie schnell drehen die Graka Lüfter und die restlichen Gehäuse und CPU Lüfter. Dann hat man mal eine Referenz was für dich unhörbar sein soll 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jackennils (4. April 2017)

DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Wie ist den dein accelero 3 so ? Bist du zufrieden mit dem.


Sehr zufrieden.  Die 1100 U/min höre ich wie gesagt nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus. Unter Last beim Spielen wird die Karte nicht wärmer als 60 °C, dabei dreht er mit 1900 U/min leicht hörbar, aber mit Headset zu vernachlässigen. Das bei manuell leicht angehobener Lüfterkurve. Mit original Lüfterkurve  wird sie 2 oder 3°C wärmer, auch nicht schlimm. Dabei hält sie ihre 2 GHz fast dauerhaft. Hin und wieder  geht's  PT bedingt eine Stufe runter, aber die Auswirkung merkt man ja nicht. Passt also.


----------



## 2112 (4. April 2017)

Frisch eingetroffen.
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC, Grafikkarte 1x HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D


----------



## Darkside (4. April 2017)

Moin, ich weiß nicht ob es schon auf einer der 56 Seiten beantwortet wurde, aber hat wer ne Info ob die EVGA GTX 1080ti SC Black Edition auch wieder auf das Referenz PCB setzt? Hab nämlich vor mir eine samt Fullcover Wasserkühler zu gönnen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## jackennils (4. April 2017)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber wenn du sowieso  auf Wasser setzen willst, warum dann nicht einfach eine FE holen?


----------



## Tupfer123 (4. April 2017)

2112 schrieb:


> Wo?Sehe immer nur bestellt.....



Die GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AORUS, Grafikkarte 1x HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D ist ebenfalls lagernd.


----------



## Kassierer (4. April 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Die GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AORUS, Grafikkarte 1x HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D ist ebenfalls lagernd.



Die Gaming OC auch. Bei Alternate jedenfalls.


----------



## Kassierer (4. April 2017)

Darkside schrieb:


> Moin, ich weiß nicht ob es schon auf einer der 56 Seiten beantwortet wurde, aber hat wer ne Info ob die EVGA GTX 1080ti SC Black Edition auch wieder auf das Referenz PCB setzt? Hab nämlich vor mir eine samt Fullcover Wasserkühler zu gönnen.
> 
> Gruß Alex



Kauf dir doch einfach ne FE.


----------



## TerrorMango (4. April 2017)

Gibtd die ASUS STRIX OC oder MSI Gaming X irgendwo? Ich finde nur Angebote mit Lieferdatum unbekannt oder "bestellt". 

Dankr im Voraus.


----------



## Tupfer123 (4. April 2017)

TerrorMango schrieb:


> Gibtd die ASUS STRIX OC oder MSI Gaming X irgendwo? Ich finde nur Angebote mit Lieferdatum unbekannt oder "bestellt".
> 
> Dankr im Voraus.



Zurzeit leider nicht..


Ansonsten gibt es die Asus Strix 1080 Ti non-OC bei Alternate. Lieferzeit c.a 8 Tage.


----------



## OOYL (4. April 2017)

jackennils schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber wenn du sowieso  auf Wasser setzen willst, warum dann nicht einfach eine FE holen?



Soweit ich weiss gibt es jetzt auch Kühler für Custom Designs, zumindest von den Chinaherstellern. Die Custom-Karten sollen zum Teil über hochwertigere Komponenten verfügen, wieviel da dran ist und wie viel bessere OC Ergebnisse sich erzielen lassen, weiss ich allerdings nicht. Ich selbst bin mit den Referenzkarten immer ans "offizielle" Limit gekommen, bei den Customs geht es offenbar doch eher um die Kühlung.


----------



## Darkside (4. April 2017)

jackennils schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber wenn du sowieso  auf Wasser setzen willst, warum dann nicht einfach eine FE holen?



Da bei mir die Grakas nach ihrer Nutzungszeit in meinem Haupt Rechner in meinen zweit PC wandern. Dort habe ich sie  aber auch gerne leise/kühl. Aus diesem Grund soll es nen Custom Design werden. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Snowhack (4. April 2017)

Sag mal Jungs. 

kann mir bitte jemand der ein 7700k (oder ähnlich) mit GTX1080ti @ 2Ghz hat,
einen Wildlands Benchmark machen in 4k und Ultra ? 

und das Ergebnis hier Posten ?

Ich glaub nämlich das der Ryzen die GPU gut ausbremst 

hier mein Ergebniss:

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands 4k // GTX1080ti @ OSD // Ultra Setting - YouTube


----------



## HisN (4. April 2017)

Ich bekomme den Benchmark mit einer Titan X nicht mal in 720p ins CPU Limit.


3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Ghost Recon Wildlands Beta

Warum sucht man ein CPU Limit in 4K?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefire (4. April 2017)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Sag mal Jungs.
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand der ein 7700k (oder ähnlich) mit GTX1080ti @ 2Ghz hat,
> einen Wildlands Benchmark machen in 4k und Ultra ?
> ...



Hab ähnliche Werte.~40 FPS mit einem Xeon 1231v3 (~= 3770/4770) und der 1080 Ti@ 2GHz


----------



## Rammler2 (4. April 2017)

Weiß jemand wieso bei Conrad der Liefertermin erst in 2 Wochen ist und z.B. Alterante schon das zweite mal neue Ware bekommt?
Gibts da Hierarchien? Wird Conrad immer zuletzt beliefert?


----------



## Snowhack (4. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich bekomme den Benchmark mit einer Titan X nicht mal in 720p ins CPU Limit.
> 
> 
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Ghost Recon Wildlands Beta
> ...



Weil ich jetzt schon öfters darauf angesprochen wurde das man mit der GTX1080ti viel bessere Werte bekommt in dieser Einstellung wenn ein 7700k verbaut ist  als mit dem Ryzen bei 4Ghz

bis hin zu Kommentar unter dem Video, 

Jeder der das hier anschaut. die GTX1080ti leistet viel mehr als hier mit diesem langsamen Prozessor. 

das hat mich stutzig gemacht und wollte mal eine zweite Quelle befragen.


(aber so wie das aussieht haben diese Leute einfach keine Ahnung, hatte mich schon geärgert da ich von einem 5820k umgestiegen bin)


----------



## HisN (4. April 2017)

Das Video ist mit Shadowplay gemacht? Kostet Dich ja gute 10% Leistung


----------



## Krolgosh (4. April 2017)

Heut ist meine EVGA 1080ti FE angekommen. 
Zum testen nur mal eben in den pc meiner Frau eingebaut... läuft super! 

Am Wochenende wird die Karte dann unter Wasser gesetzt und kommt zu mir ins System. Ich freu mich drauf 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro

[edit]Bevor ich es vergesse, konnte bisher kein Spulenfiepen bei meiner Karte feststellen. Ich bin da ja echt empfindlich..


----------



## Golle (4. April 2017)

Hat schon mal jemand das Strix Bios auf die FE geflashed? Link

Deaktiviert einen Display Port Anschluss, aber soll wohl stabilere Taktraten bringen, was in ~5% mehr Leistung gipfelt. Kann natürlich die Karte auch komplett zerstören!


----------



## BabaYaga (4. April 2017)

Golle schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand das Strix Bios auf die FE geflashed? Link
> 
> Deaktiviert einen Display Port Anschluss, aber soll wohl stabilere Taktraten bringen, was in ~5% mehr Leistung gipfelt. Kann natürlich die Karte auch komplett zerstören!



Die 5% bekommst du mit Custom Designs im teilweise zum selben Preis wie die FE oder sogar günstiger und ohne Garantieverlust oder Kartenzerstörung. Wieso sollte man sich das freiwillig antun?


----------



## NCC-1701-A (4. April 2017)

Wer das macht hat zu vuel kohle


----------



## Gast20190527 (5. April 2017)

Golle schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand das Strix Bios auf die FE geflashed? Link
> 
> Deaktiviert einen Display Port Anschluss, aber soll wohl stabilere Taktraten bringen, was in ~5% mehr Leistung gipfelt. Kann natürlich die Karte auch komplett zerstören!



na das Risiko ist aber ziemlich hoch dann. Ich warte noch auf weitere Bios Versionen. Ich würde am liebsten ein Bios einer tollen Gigabyte oder EVGA Custom auf meine 1080ti machen. Wobei ich bisher auch so wie sie ist ganz zufrieden bin


----------



## Darkside (5. April 2017)

Kurze Info von mir über die EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition Gaming. Habe den Support von EVGA angeschrieben und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass die Karte auch über das Nvidia Referenz PCB verfügt. Es lassen sich also auch die Fullcover Wasserkühler drauf montieren.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bluefire (5. April 2017)

Golle schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand das Strix Bios auf die FE geflashed? Link
> 
> Deaktiviert einen Display Port Anschluss, aber soll wohl stabilere Taktraten bringen, was in ~5% mehr Leistung gipfelt. Kann natürlich die Karte auch komplett zerstören!


Also ich habe meine 1080 Ti FE mit +160MHz (eigentlich waren auch 170MHz stabil bin aber sicherheitshalber 10 MHz drunter gegangen), und 120% Powertarget realativ stabil auf 2012MHz bekommen. Habe zwar eine Wakü drauf aber die Temps scheinen mit 60-65°C nicht weit weg von guten custom designes zu sein.


----------



## Kassierer (5. April 2017)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Weil ich jetzt schon öfters darauf angesprochen wurde das man mit der GTX1080ti viel bessere Werte bekommt in dieser Einstellung wenn ein 7700k verbaut ist  als mit dem Ryzen bei 4Ghz
> 
> bis hin zu Kommentar unter dem Video,
> 
> ...



Warum bist du von einem 5820K auf einen Ryzen umgestiegen? Renderst du so viele Videos oder was?


----------



## Grestorn (5. April 2017)

Kassierer schrieb:


> Warum bist du von einem 5820K auf einen Ryzen umgestiegen? Renderst du so viele Videos oder was?



2 echte Kerne mehr. Was ist daran so überraschend? Muss man sich dafür rechtfertigen?


----------



## chaotium (5. April 2017)

AM 12 April gibt es von EKWB einen speziellen wakü block for die Referenz version der 1080TI.  Auf den Bildern ist auch eine Single Slot Blende zu sehen. Wo man die herbekommt ist mir aber ein rätsel 
Der Block hat schon was


----------



## Grestorn (5. April 2017)

Aquacomputer bietet eine Ein-Slot Blende für die 1080Ti an.


----------



## Rammler2 (5. April 2017)

Hab mir vorhin die Waterblocks und Backplates für meine beiden 1080tis bestellt. Mal gucken wer erst liefert. Ein Unternehmen aus Slovenien oder Conrad eine der 1080tis


----------



## sergi0 (6. April 2017)

Moin zusammen,

kann man schon sagen welcher Hersteller die leiseste Variante liefern kann?
Ich hasse es wenn ich das Gefühl habe unter meinem Schreibtisch gerade ein Jet startet....


----------



## Krolgosh (6. April 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> AM 12 April gibt es von EKWB einen speziellen wakü block for die Referenz version der 1080TI.  Auf den Bildern ist auch eine Single Slot Blende zu sehen. Wo man die herbekommt ist mir aber ein rätsel
> Der Block hat schon was



Also ich les ja raus das die Single Slot Blende mit dabei ist. 



> EK also encloses a single-slot I/O bracket which replaces the original two-slot in order to make installation of multiple graphics cards easier and also transforms the GPU into a gorgeous single slot solution.



[edit] Wegen der Vollständigkeit: EK-FC1080 GTX Ti - Nickel bei Details im letzten Absatz steht der Satz. Und ja bei enclosed wird die Blende nicht explizit erwähnt.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. April 2017)

Hey ick zocke mit DSR, in der Systemsteuerung bei NV steht noch DSR Glättung. welcher wert ist da der vernünftigste ? hab ihn auf 33%


----------



## Grestorn (6. April 2017)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Hey ick zocke mit DSR, in der Systemsteuerung bei NV steht noch DSR Glättung. welcher wert ist da der vernünftigste ? hab ihn auf 33%



Das ist Geschmacksache und hängt sowohl vom Spiel als auch von der DSR Auflösung ab. 

Geringere Werte neigen zum Flimmern bei Bewegung, höhere Werte neigen zur Unschärfe. 

Ich persönlich finde den optischen Gewinn durch DSR in den allermeisten Spielen kaum der Rede wert. Ich hab auch viele Screenshots gemacht, aber nur in wenigen Fällen überhaupt einen Unterschied ausmachen können. Dafür enorme Kosten und eben genau die Problematik, dass man einen Kompromiss zwischen Flimmern oder Unschärfe finden muss.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. April 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmacksache und hängt sowohl vom Spiel als auch von der DSR Auflösung ab.
> 
> Geringere Werte neigen zum Flimmern bei Bewegung, höhere Werte neigen zur Unschärfe.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde den optischen Gewinn durch DSR in den allermeisten Spielen kaum der Rede wert. Ich hab auch viele Screenshots gemacht, aber nur in wenigen Fällen überhaupt einen Unterschied ausmachen können. Dafür enorme Kosten und eben genau die Problematik, dass man einen Kompromiss zwischen Flimmern oder Unschärfe finden muss.



Ich nutze das zurzeit das bei ME Andromeda 
sollte ich da die Auflösung bei FHD lassen und die Skalierung höher drehen ?


----------



## Grestorn (6. April 2017)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Ich nutze das zurzeit das bei ME Andromeda
> sollte ich da die Auflösung bei FHD lassen und die Skalierung höher drehen ?



Wenn ein Spiel eine interne Option anbietet, mit der man in einer höheren Auflösung rendern kann, dann ist die eigentlich immer vorzuziehen. Da hat man i.d.R. deutlich weniger Probleme, die HUD Elemente werden richtig skaliert, meist kein Flimmern und auch keine oder nur wenig Unschärfe. 

Ich muss das heute gleich mal in ME:A ausprobieren, hatte ich bislang noch gar nicht gemacht...


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. April 2017)

Alles klar danke dir 

Super spiel! hoffe dass das Update bald kommt.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (6. April 2017)

Meine Aorus ist heute gekommen. Denke am WE werde ich mal bissl ausprobieren und berichten.


----------



## synergon (6. April 2017)

Jep Aorus volle empfehlung von mir stable @2076mhz
spulenfiepen ja aber leise bei 250fps+ 
lüfter bis 70% angenehm leise
und richtig wertige Karte fast alles ALU


----------



## JustBrainless (6. April 2017)

mauhdl schrieb:


> Ah ok also würden 650 Watt reichen



Ja würden sie! Viele Leute neigen dazu, die Leistung ihrer Netzteile unproportional nach oben zu verlagern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon Lukas


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (7. April 2017)

Habe heute mittag mal kurz meine aorus 1080 ti angeworfen. Boostet out of the Box mir ca. 1950+- MHz Speicher geht auf +400 , GPU nur max 50 wegen dem gottverdammten power limit!!permanent wird mir ab ca. 2000mhz power im osd angezeigt,obwohl ich bereits +25(ist wohl Max. Bei der normalen aorus) beim powerlimit eingestellt habe. Danach wollte ich per nv Flash das xtreme bios Flashen, geht aber nicht...Mir wird die ganze zeit ein error angezeigt..Welches Programm kann ich noch nutzen um eine gtx 1080 ti zu Flashen?


Das Boostverhalten meiner sieht wie folgt aus: Spiel (Witcher 3) startet mit ca. 2050MHZ, dann wird fast direkt "Power" angezeigt und sie tacktet runter auf 1950MHz, dnach gehts wieder in 25er Schritten hoch auf 2050 und wieder das selbe Speile mit der Power Anzeige...


----------



## Rammler2 (7. April 2017)

Mensch Leute,
mal wieder Conrad angerufen:

Liefertermin ist 18.4. jetzt.... Alle 3 Tage verschieben die den Termin um weitere 3 Tage und man bewegt sich keinen Schritt vorwärts. Ich verstehe den Laden nicht.
Konkret zusammengefasst meine Anrufe und gegebene Lieferinfos von Mitarbeitern und von der Webpage:

22.3  ---> 29.03.
27.03. --> 07.04
29.03. --> 09.04
02.04. --> 13.04 bis 14.04
05.4. --> 18.4 bis 20.4.

Was soll das? Und keiner kann mir sagen woran es liegt. Jaja, der Lieferant ist immer an allem Schuld. WIr können da nix machen. Bla bla.
Nervig.


----------



## -H1N1- (7. April 2017)

Mach es mir nach und storniere .

Ich habe jetzt sogar "ausversehen" 2 Ti´s zu Hause, von denen ich eine wieder günstig abstoßen werde.


----------



## HisN (7. April 2017)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Danach wollte ich per nv Flash das xtreme bios Flashen, geht aber nicht...Mir wird die ganze zeit ein error angezeigt..Welches Programm kann ich noch nutzen um eine gtx 1080 ti zu Flashen?



Ein Error ist eine tolle Fehlerbeschreibung, die von uns auch sofort geklärt werden kann^^ (Sorry).
NVflash kannst Du nehmen. Bitte poste doch mal die komplette Fehlermeldung.


Und probier ja nie ME:A aus.
Da muss man bald auf 1.8Ghz zurückgehen um aus dem Powerlimit rauszukommen^^


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (7. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ein Error ist eine tolle Fehlerbeschreibung, die von uns auch sofort geklärt werden kann^^ (Sorry).
> NVflash kannst Du nehmen. Bitte poste doch mal die komplette Fehlermeldung.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Bildschirm vom Error verschwindet zu schnell um das genau zu deuten. So gehe ich vor (bitte um Berichtigung falls ich was falsch mache):
- 1. CMD aufrufen und den Ordner mit NV Flash und .ROM aufrufen mit folgendem Befehl: cd c:\users\Sascha1\desktop\nvflash  
- 2. nvflash --protectoff --> genau hier taucht kurz eine Maske mit Error auf und verschwindet nach ca.1 Sek. wieder.

-3. name des .ROM eingeben und fertig...EIGENTLICH!


----------



## HisN (7. April 2017)

cmd als Admin aufrufen, dann geht bei --protectoff auch kein neues Fenster auf.
Und eventuell kannst Du Dir das auch sparen und gleich mit nvflash -6 name.rom flashen


----------



## synergon (7. April 2017)

musst 
nvflash64 -6 bios.rom

also bei mir is gangen


----------



## chaotium (7. April 2017)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Also ich les ja raus das die Single Slot Blende mit dabei ist.
> 
> 
> 
> [edit] Wegen der Vollständigkeit: EK-FC1080 GTX Ti - Nickel bei Details im letzten Absatz steht der Satz. Und ja bei enclosed wird die Blende nicht explizit erwähnt.



Oh das wäre tol wenn das teil dabei liegen würde xD


----------



## Chukku (7. April 2017)

Zitat 
"EK also encloses a single-slot I/O bracket which replaces the original two-slot in order to make installation of multiple graphics cards easier and also transforms the GPU into a gorgeous single slot solution."
kannst den Konjunktiv also streichen


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (7. April 2017)

synergon schrieb:


> musst
> nvflash64 -6 bios.rom
> 
> also bei mir is gangen





HisN schrieb:


> cmd als Admin aufrufen, dann geht bei --protectoff auch kein neues Fenster auf.
> Und eventuell kannst Du Dir das auch sparen und gleich mit nvflash -6 name.rom flashen



Also CMD als Admin dann cd c:\users\Sascha1\desktop\nvflash64 -6.bios(Name des Bios).rom, Eingabe und fertig??

Früher musste ich noch die Graka im Treiber  deaktivieren, muss ich das bei Pascal auch wieder machen?

Sorry Männer, ist schon etwas her das ich dass gemacht habe..


----------



## HisN (7. April 2017)

Nein 
CD ist ein Befehl
und NVFlash ist ein Befehl

Also 
cd c:\users\Sascha1\desktop\nvflash [RETURN drücken]
dir [RETURN drücken]
Dann siehste wie nvflash geschrieben wird.
und dann
nvflash -6 name.rom

Wenn Du das alles in einer Zeile abarbeiten möchtest dann ist das

c:\users\Sascha1\desktop\nvflash\nvflash(.exe) cd c:\users\Sascha1\desktop\nvflash\name.rom

Das (.exe) macht natürlich nicht schreiben, das soll Dir nur klar machen, dass das der Befehl ist.
Das CD brauchst Du nur, damit Du den Befehl ohne den ganzen Pfad tippen kannst.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (7. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Nein
> CD ist ein Befehl
> und NVFlash ist ein Befehl
> 
> ...



^^Super, danke dir vielmals! Werde es später direkt durchführen!


----------



## synergon (7. April 2017)

bei mir gehts nur mit nvflash64


----------



## HisN (7. April 2017)

Dann kommt halt die entsprechende Fehlermeldung (32 Bit Exe not supportet oder ähnliches) und wenn man DIR getippt hat, und den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses kennt (oder den Inhalt im Explorer mal genau anschaut), dann bekommt man die Transferleistung bestimmt gebacken


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (7. April 2017)

Danke für eure Hilfe, aber ich hätte mir auch einfach das bios auf gigabyte runter laden können, das hätte sich von selbst installiert... (habe es gerade probiert)^^^^

Jetzt läuft sie konstant auf 2050mhz und 5900mhz ram ohne power limit dfür jetzt spannungs limit^^^bis jetzt bf1 ohne abstürze.

Temps mit angepasster lüfterkurve Max 71 grad (witcher 3 in uhd)


----------



## chaotium (7. April 2017)

Ihr habt die normale Auros, also die non OC?


----------



## chischko (7. April 2017)

@Conrad-Besteller: Am Mittwoch war ne Mail folgendem Anhang in meinem Postfach: Screenshot by Lightshot 
Ich krieg das absolut kalte Kotzen und werde wohl stornieren.


----------



## synergon (7. April 2017)

gibt keine non oc, gibt nur die extreme aber bis auf eine bischen größere Kupferplatte und LED auf der Backplate is des 1:1 die gleiche Karte


*edit 

omg ja stornier bitte und hol dir eine Custom


----------



## Rammler2 (7. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> @Conrad-Besteller: Am Mittwoch war ne Mail folgendem Anhang in meinem Postfach: Screenshot by Lightshot
> Ich krieg das absolut kalte Kotzen und werde wohl stornieren.



Macht auch keinen Sinn. Von nächste Woche war nie die Rede. Die Frau bei der Hotline meinte 18.4... 
Im Kundenkonto steht sogar 20.4.



Was steht bei dir im Kundenkonto?


----------



## chischko (7. April 2017)

OMFG!!! Ja hast Recht, im Kundenkonto steht bei mir auch der 20.4. Ne also jetzt können se mich echt mal spiralweise gern haben! Storno und fertig!


----------



## Rammler2 (7. April 2017)

Problem ist mit Storno, Rücküberweisung, Neubestellung und Versand dauerts auch gut und gern wieder ne Woche. Da kann man auch gleich wieder bis 20.04. warten.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (7. April 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ihr habt die normale Auros, also die non OC?



Nein, jetzt die xtreme


----------



## chischko (7. April 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Problem ist mit Storno, Rücküberweisung, Neubestellung und Versand dauerts auch gut und gern wieder ne Woche. Da kann man auch gleich wieder bis 20.04. warten.



Naja gut das Geld ist mal das eine... ne neue zu bestellen bringt mich nun nicht an den Rande des Ruins... Außerdem steh ich gerade mit jemandem in Kontakt, der mir eine verkaufen könnte was mir sehr entgegen kommen würde... Wenn das nix wird bzw. wir uns über Details nicht einig werden gibt es ja noch andere Anbieter die was auf Lager haben.


----------



## Rammler2 (8. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Naja gut das Geld ist mal das eine... ne neue zu bestellen bringt mich nun nicht an den Rande des Ruins... Außerdem steh ich gerade mit jemandem in Kontakt, der mir eine verkaufen könnte was mir sehr entgegen kommen würde... Wenn das nix wird bzw. wir uns über Details nicht einig werden gibt es ja noch andere Anbieter die was auf Lager haben.



Ich habe leider nur noch Geld für eine Karte. Und müsste das dann hin und her schieben bei Stornierung. Glaube bis zum 20.4 könnt ich noch warten. Aber länger will ich auch nich. Warte dann sonst über einen Monat. Alle anderen Händler bekommen regelmässig die FE Karten rein. Wieso klappt bei Conrad so garnix? Stehen die ganz hinten in der Nahrungskette der Lieferanten oder verpennen die selbst die Bestellugen?


----------



## Tupfer123 (8. April 2017)

Für alle die noch auf der Suche sind und eine gute Custom-Karte haben wollen:

MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G, Grafikkarte 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort, DVI-D

Ist sofort für 829€ verfügbar!


----------



## sergi0 (8. April 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Für alle die noch auf der Suche sind und eine gute Custom-Karte haben wollen:
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G, Grafikkarte 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort, DVI-D
> 
> Ist sofort für 829€ verfügbar!



13-18 Liefertermin....klingt irgendwie nicht nach sofort verfügbar


----------



## Tupfer123 (8. April 2017)

sergi0 schrieb:


> 13-18 Liefertermin....klingt irgendwie nicht nach sofort verfügbar



Bei mir steht Lieferung zwischen 11-13.4, also für mich ist das sofort verfügbar.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2017)

Könnte am Land liegen.
Edit
Liegt am Land.


----------



## Snowhack (8. April 2017)

So Jungs endlich mal Zeit. 


es handelt sich hier zum eine 11GB EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition umbau auf Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X Pascal / 1080 Ti M02  mit Power-Mod (der8auer Anleitung)

zusätzlich noch die Übersicht von Afterburner (Überwachung)  mit Aufwärmphase (30min )und Spielen.   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



__




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


__

Einstellungen Afterburner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Video: 

Tom Clancy's The Division // Gameplay // GTX1080ti OC and Waterblock // OBS - YouTube







Komponenten:

Alphacool Eisbaer 280 CPU - Black
_____
Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit
_____

1x Alphacool NexXxos Eiswolf / Eisbaer Ready ST30 Full Copper 280mm Radiator
_____

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X Pascal / 1080 Ti M02 - mit Backplate - Schwarz


----------



## Rammler2 (8. April 2017)

Hab jetzt auch bei Conrad storniet.... Jemand Erfahrung wie lange das so dauert und ob die ne Mail schicken? DIe Frau heute in der Hotline meinte, dass die das erst bearbeiten müssen.


----------



## -H1N1- (8. April 2017)

Ich hab telefoniert storniert, nach einer knappen Stunde war das Geld wieder auf meinem Paypal Konto. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackout27 (8. April 2017)

Kurze Frage an alle EVGA Step Up User,
hat jemand von euch schon seine GTX 1080ti erhalten? Ich warte nun knapp 1 Monat und langsam werde ich depressiv 

P.S. hat jetzt jemand von euch mittlerweile die FE untervoltet und kann sein Feedback abgeben mit wie viel Spannung und wieviel rpm (inkl. Temps) die Lüfter drehen?

Grüße


----------



## DrEvil2055 (9. April 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> P.S. hat jetzt jemand von euch mittlerweile die FE untervoltet und kann sein Feedback abgeben mit wie viel Spannung und wieviel rpm (inkl. Temps) die Lüfter drehen?
> 
> Grüße



Dazu ist im overclocking bereich ein thread eröffnet worden.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. April 2017)

So meine 1080ti ist nun auch endlich auf Wasser umgebaut und schnurrt in meinem Rechner. 

Und heute mal sehen was die kleine so Leisten kann. In den ersten Durchläufen von Timespy und Valley wollte ich einfach mal wissen wie warm sie bei mir wird. Bei 25°C Raumtemp, und 32°C Wassertemp wird sie nicht wärmer als max. 45°C.


----------



## Grestorn (9. April 2017)

Grats! Aquacomputer kann den verdammten Kühler immer noch nicht liefern. Meine Geduld ist bis ans Limit gespannt


----------



## chischko (9. April 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Grats! Aquacomputer kann den verdammten Kühler immer noch nicht liefern. Meine Geduld ist bis ans Limit gespannt



Welche GPU haste denn? FE? Referenzdesign? Wenn ja: Da passt jeder Titan X (Pascal) Kühler. Hab den von EKWB schon hier liegen und nächste Woche kommt wahrscheinlich meine GPU


----------



## Grestorn (9. April 2017)

Ja, ne FE. Ich weiß, dass auch ein EKWB passt (und hatte bisher auch immer einen solchen verbaut), aber habe mir diesmal eben eingebildet, das Modell von Aquacomputer ausprobieren zu wollen... Und stur bin ich außerdem


----------



## chischko (9. April 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und stur bin ich außerdem



 kenn ich... naja gut dann ist Dir nicht zu helfen


----------



## Snowhack (9. April 2017)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> So meine 1080ti ist nun auch endlich auf Wasser umgebaut und schnurrt in meinem Rechner.
> 
> Und heute mal sehen was die kleine so Leisten kann. In den ersten Durchläufen von Timespy und Valley wollte ich einfach mal wissen wie warm sie bei mir wird. Bei 25°C Raumtemp, und 32°C Wassertemp wird sie nicht wärmer als max. 45°C.



Musst unbedingt mal schauen wie sich die Taktraten verhalten gleichmäßig oder unregelmäßig, sprich Powerlimit usw. die Temp werde wohl kein Problem darstellen.

und was erreichst du an Punkten bei den Benchmarks natürlich würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## mgi (10. April 2017)

Tupfer123 schrieb:


> Für alle die noch auf der Suche sind und eine gute Custom-Karte haben wollen:
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G, Grafikkarte 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort, DVI-D
> 
> Ist sofort für 829€ verfügbar!



Die Gaming X war tatsächlich kurze Zeit verfügbar! Habe direkt zugeschlagen - gerade kam die Versandbestätigung.


----------



## lacn (10. April 2017)

Hat eigentlich irgendwer in Deutschland schon die Strix OC bekommen? In Österreich und den USA haben sie anscheinend schon viele und Mindfactory kann nichtmal einen Liefertermin nennen. Auf der Homepage war zwischenzeitlich der 21.4., jetzt der 28.4. als Liefertermin drinnen, aber keine Ahnung zu welcher Tranche meine Vorbestellung gehört.


----------



## Moonzone (10. April 2017)

Ich werde mir die ZOTAC Founders Edition holen. Ich werde nachträglich einen GPU Waterblock rauf montieren, da kommt mir das Referenz Design gelegen. 
Die Stromversorgung der standard platine macht mir keine Angst, das OC potenzial ist auch unter Wasser absolut in Ordnung. 
Meine GTX 1080 geht für 500€ raus, dürfte passen.

Man könnte sich natürlich denken, warum macht er das? Die 1080 is noch immer ein beast. Ja ist sie aber was passiert wenn sie plötzlich nur noch für 400€ oder weniger weg geht? Ich meine sie fällt und fällt. Ich finde die Preis Stabilität bei den TI Versionen weit aus besser, 


Weiß jemand den Unterschied zwischen den ganzen Founders Editions? Ist da nur das BIOS vom jeweiligen Hersteller?


----------



## SmeXxiii (11. April 2017)

lacn schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendwer in Deutschland schon die Strix OC bekommen? In Österreich und den USA haben sie anscheinend schon viele und Mindfactory kann nichtmal einen Liefertermin nennen. Auf der Homepage war zwischenzeitlich der 21.4., jetzt der 28.4. als Liefertermin drinnen, aber keine Ahnung zu welcher Tranche meine Vorbestellung gehört.



Jup, heute bei Caseking direkt abgeholt ^^

Läuft jetzt zwischen 2038 und 2050 Mhz im Spiel ( Ghost Recon Wildlands, Mass Effect Andromeda ) und 6000 Mhz Speichertakt.
Wird zwischen 66 und 68 C warm und ist dabei flüsterleise.

Wollte eigentlich bei EVGA bleiben aber naja.....ich MUSSTE einfach zuschlagen


----------



## lacn (11. April 2017)

SmeXxiii schrieb:


> Jup, heute bei Caseking direkt abgeholt ^^
> 
> Läuft jetzt zwischen 2038 und 2050 Mhz im Spiel ( Ghost Recon Wildlands, Mass Effect Andromeda ) und 6000 Mhz Speichertakt.
> Wird zwischen 66 und 68 C warm und ist dabei flüsterleise.
> ...



Oh Mann, war wohl ein Fehler auf MF zu bestellen


----------



## Moonzone (11. April 2017)

GERADE bestellt, ZOTAC FE GTX 1080TI - Love it!


----------



## Moonzone (11. April 2017)

Bei Aqua Computer habe ich noch NIE etwas bereut. 
Ich verwende auch einen Kryos GOLD - das teil ist der Wahnsinn


----------



## Blackout27 (11. April 2017)

Wuhu EVGA hat sich gemeldet 

Fix die Step Up Kosten bezahlen und mit etwas Glück erhalte ich meine GTX 1080 ti FE schon Ende der Woche


----------



## SmeXxiii (11. April 2017)

lacn schrieb:


> Oh Mann, war wohl ein Fehler auf MF zu bestellen



Für bestellung + lieferung bin ich zu einfach zu ungeduldig 

Hab das große Glück nur 10minuten von Caseking entfernt zu wohnen und hab alle paar Minuten den Preisvergleich aktualisiert ^^

Bin absolut begeistert von der ASUS obwohl die Karten bisher eigentlich nie auf meiner Liste standen. Doch diesmal ist sie ja laut Tests wirklich gelungen und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Rahvin20 (11. April 2017)

Was für ein Netzteil würdet ihr für die Karte empfehlen?


----------



## -H1N1- (11. April 2017)

Gute Frage, nächste............

Das hängt von deinen restlichen Komponenten ab und auch, ob Du übertaktest.


----------



## Chukku (11. April 2017)

Welche Karte denn genau? Referenzmodell oder Custom Design mit erhöhtem Powertarget?
Und welche CPU hast du ?

Grundsätzlich würd ich grob über den Daumen gepeilt ein Markennetzteil mit vernünftiger Effizienz und 550W sagen, wenn du eine Founders Edition und eine Mainstream 4 Kern CPU hast. (500W würden geraaade so eben noch ausreichen, aber auf die Vollauslastung würd ichs jetzt nicht ankommen lassen).

Wenn du ein Custom Modell wie die Zotac oder die Gigabyte hast und die auch noch bis an den Anschlag übertaktest, dann zieht die alleine schon gleich mal 125W mehr.


----------



## wolflux (11. April 2017)

Golle schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand das Strix Bios auf die FE geflashed? Link
> 
> Deaktiviert einen Display Port Anschluss, aber soll wohl stabilere Taktraten bringen, was in ~5% mehr Leistung gipfelt. Kann natürlich die Karte auch komplett zerstören!



Sag uns bescheid, ob es geklappt hat


----------



## Chukku (11. April 2017)

Wenn man sich mal die letzten paar Posts in dem verlinkten Forum anschaut, dann sieht es nicht so aus, als würde das ASUS Bios auf der FE tatsächlich zu erhöhtem PowerLimit führen.

Macht den Anschein, als wäre in jedem Fall bei 300W Schluss.
Die Performance bei gleichem Takt ist sogar schlechter... wenn das so stimmt, wäre das ein wenig ernüchternd.

Bin mal gespannt, was hier im Laufe der Zeit noch für Erfahrungen eintrudeln.


----------



## Rahvin20 (11. April 2017)

Momentan tendiere ich zur Aorus. Ich habe eine nicht übertaktete 4-Kern 'mainstream' CPU .
Welche genau kann ich nicht mal sagen, müsste ich nachgucken .

Also mit 550-600 Watt mach ich wohl nix verkehrt.
Hättet ihr mal nen Link zu nen gescheiten Netzteil?


----------



## Chukku (11. April 2017)

die normale Aorus oder die "extreme Edition".
Denk bei der Extreme Edition daran, dass die bis zu 375W ziehen kann (im Gegensatz zu den 300W der meisten anderen 1080Tis).
Da würd ich dann vorsichtshalber eher 600 als 550W nehmen... nur für den Fall, dass du später doch mal deine CPU noch zusätzlich übertakten willst.

Wenn es die "normale" Aorus ist, tuns auch 550W.

Was die Qualität der einzelnen NT Hersteller angeht, bin ich nicht gut genug auf dem Laufenden, um eine Empfehlung auszusprechen.
Aber dafür gibts ja diesen Thread hier: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)


----------



## Rahvin20 (11. April 2017)

Wäre das hier z.B. empfehlenswert 

BitFenix	Whisper M	650W


----------



## rob-man (11. April 2017)

werd mir demnächst ne custom 1080Ti holen, kann man schon sagen welche da die besseren (Leistung/Lautstärke/Qualität/Preis)
sind? Strix? AMP Extreme?


----------



## Rammler2 (11. April 2017)

Würd immer auf EVGA setzen. Das ist einfach die mit Abstand kundenfreundlichste Firma.


----------



## Rahvin20 (12. April 2017)

Hat jemand schon die
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G, 11264 MB GDDR5X
und kann was dazu sagen?

Ich schwanke zwischen der und der Aorus. Die MSI ist im Gegensatz zur Aorus aber schon lieferbar... und laut erstem Test wohl auch leiser .


----------



## Blackout27 (12. April 2017)

Rahvin20 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die
> MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G, 11264 MB GDDR5X
> und kann was dazu sagen?
> 
> Ich schwanke zwischen der und der Aorus. Die MSI ist im Gegensatz zur Aorus aber schon lieferbar... und laut erstem Test wohl auch leiser .



Habe zwar keine der beiden Karten hier aber was man zur MSI liest und sieht, ist durchweg positiv.
Würde dir zur MSI raten da leise, schnell und gut verarbeitet. Mehr als 2Ghz bekommen die wenigsten Karten hin mit Luftkühler (egal ob 300 oder 375 Watt Target).
Ich hatte bisher auch 2 MSI Karten und die waren immer super


----------



## Rammler2 (12. April 2017)

Soo eine EVGA FE ist heute angekommen. Schöne Karte. Die zweite kommt hoffentlich auch die Tage. Von Cyberport diesmal und dann ab unters Wasser für die beiden.


----------



## -H1N1- (12. April 2017)

Hat es Conrad tatsächlich geschafft?


----------



## SmeXxiii (12. April 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Habe zwar keine der beiden Karten hier aber was man zur MSI liest und sieht, ist durchweg positiv.
> Würde dir zur MSI raten da leise, schnell und gut verarbeitet. Mehr als 2Ghz bekommen die wenigsten Karten hin mit Luftkühler (egal ob 300 oder 375 Watt Target).
> Ich hatte bisher auch 2 MSI Karten und die waren immer super



da schein ich tatsächlich ein gutes Stück bekommen zu haben.
Hab meiner STRIX nochmal nen Klaps gegeben und jetz läuft se mit 2063 Mhz in Mass Effect, Project Cars und in Ghost Recon schwankt es zwischen 2038 und 2063.

ich bin happy


----------



## Rammler2 (12. April 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hat es Conrad tatsächlich geschafft?



nene, die war ausm EVGA step up. hatte bei conrad storniert und bei cyberport jetzt bestellt


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (12. April 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> nene, die war ausm EVGA step up. hatte bei conrad storniert und bei cyberport jetzt bestellt



Da haste ja ein fettes System, wie wird gekühlt?


----------



## chischko (12. April 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> nene, die war ausm EVGA step up. hatte bei conrad storniert und bei cyberport jetzt bestellt



Welche Karte hattest Du vorher?


----------



## Rammler2 (12. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Welche Karte hattest Du vorher?



Die Classified 1080. Kühle mit ner Wakü


----------



## 1NDY (13. April 2017)

SmeXxiii schrieb:


> Jup, heute bei Caseking direkt abgeholt ^^
> 
> Läuft jetzt zwischen 2038 und 2050 Mhz im Spiel ( Ghost Recon Wildlands, Mass Effect Andromeda ) und 6000 Mhz Speichertakt.
> Wird zwischen 66 und 68 C warm und ist dabei flüsterleise.
> ...




Höhrt sich gut an mit welchem Tool hast du sie übertaktet? Möchte meine Strix auch etwas übertakten. damit ich die 144fps in R6 halten kann ohne erst einmal an den Grafikreglern zu spielen 
Habe bis jetzt aber noch nie eine GPU übertaktet. Hättest mir grob deine einstellungen? Würde diese gern als richtwerte nehmen.


----------



## Rammler2 (14. April 2017)

Hab die zweite Karte heute bekommen. EKWB hat auch heute die Waterblocks verschickt. Denke die kommen nächste Woche irgendwann an. Dann gehts aber unters Wasser.
So ausm Stand machen die FEs beide zusammen 30000 Firestrike-Punkte. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Sammy_Fable (14. April 2017)

Ich hab mich zwar bisher zurückgehalten und still mitgelesen, wollte nun aber mal was erwähnen. Bei der 10% Aktion von conrad hab ich mir eine 1080ti gegönnt, wie einige hier. Obwohl ich mich genauso über die dauernde Lieferverzögerung aufgregt hab, wollt ich erst doch nicht stornieren, weils bis dato kein günstigeres Angebot gegeben hat. Jetzt hats conrad tatsächlich geschafft, meine Karte zu verschicken. Vorallem nachdem zuletzt vom 21. die Rede war, hätt ich das nicht gedacht. War die Warterei ja doch nicht umsonst.


----------



## Rammler2 (14. April 2017)

Sammy_Fable schrieb:


> Ich hab mich zwar bisher zurückgehalten und still mitgelesen, wollte nun aber mal was erwähnen. Bei der 10% Aktion von conrad hab ich mir eine 1080ti gegönnt, wie einige hier. Obwohl ich mich genauso über die dauernde Lieferverzögerung aufgregt hab, wollt ich erst doch nicht stornieren, weils bis dato kein günstigeres Angebot gegeben hat. Jetzt hats conrad tatsächlich geschafft, meine Karte zu verschicken. Vorallem nachdem zuletzt vom 21. die Rede war, hätt ich das nicht gedacht. War die Warterei ja doch nicht umsonst.



Kommt drauf an welche. Nicht alle waren gleich schwer lieferbar

Leute wisst ihr wie viel ampere man auf der 12v leitung braucht für die 1080ti? Hab ja das dpp 10 mit 1200w. 12v leitung 1 und 2 machen 35 ampere. Könnte zu wenig sein oder


----------



## Grestorn (14. April 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Leute wisst ihr wie viel ampere man auf der 12v leitung braucht für die 1080ti? Hab ja das dpp 10 mit 1200w. 12v leitung 1 und 2 machen 35 ampere. Könnte zu wenig sein oder



70 Ampere * 12 V = 840 Watt. Das reicht "knapp"


----------



## rob-man (14. April 2017)

Strix oder Aorus Extreme?


----------



## Rammler2 (14. April 2017)

rob-man schrieb:


> Strix oder Aorus Extreme?



FTW wenn du mich fragst. Asus hat nen miesen Kundensupport und Gigabyte nicht mal ne richtige HP für Kundenbetreuung. 
Ich würd wirklich nix anderes als Evga mehr nehmen. Die haben mir so oft schon geholfen auch wenn sie garnicht mussten aus Kulanz



Grestorn schrieb:


> 70 Ampere * 12 V = 840 Watt. Das reicht "knapp"



Hab mich vertan. Die PCIe stecker sind mit 45A jeweils abgesichert. 12v-3 und 12v-4 jeweils 45A.
Das DPP 10 hat 4 Stecker für die Grafikkarten. Die ersten beiden werden von 12v-3 und die letzen beiden vom 12v-4 gefüttert. Schliesse ich beide Karten an Stecker 1 und 2 habe ich zwei 300W Karten an einer 45A Leitung. Das wäre knapp


----------



## Moonzone (14. April 2017)

Habe meine 1080TI founders Edition bestellt und einen Tag später abgeholt. Alles läuft Einwand frei. Schafft auch ohne Voltage Erhöhung die 2000GHZ. 
OC Potenzial dürfte jetzt wirklich wieder mal interessant werden. GPU Block kommt noch.


Leute meine 1080ti von Zotac (FE) boostet mit sage und schreibe 1830MHZ.
Ich muss grade echt staunen, bei +170MHZ bin ich schon auf 2GHZ - das ist mal eine Ansage.

Meine erste founders Edition und diese beeindruckt mich mehr, als alles andere was ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## VicFirth81 (16. April 2017)

Habe heute, nachdem ich erst kurzzeitig die MSI Armor Gtx 1080 Ti hatte, die aber dann doch wieder zurück gegeben hatte, die Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti bekommen. Echt leise, und die Karte hat echt Power. 
Und die ist sowas von groß (dick!) ... ^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. April 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Hab mich vertan. Die PCIe stecker sind mit 45A jeweils abgesichert. 12v-3 und 12v-4 jeweils 45A.
> Das DPP 10 hat 4 Stecker für die Grafikkarten. Die ersten beiden werden von 12v-3 und die letzen beiden vom 12v-4 gefüttert. Schliesse ich beide Karten an Stecker 1 und 2 habe ich zwei 300W Karten an einer 45A Leitung. Das wäre knapp



So ist es auch von be Quiet nicht vorgesehen. Nach diesem Belegungsschema des DPP 10 1200 Watt (Quelle: www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn205/bn205_mn_de.pdf) gehören die beiden Karten jeweils auf eine seperate Rail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das obere Belegungsschema ist für 2 DUAL-Karten wie z.B. die Titan Z, GTX690 gedacht.


----------



## Naix (16. April 2017)

Wie sieht es bei euch mit spulenrattern/fiepen aus meine Asus GTX 1080ti stix oc ratter ganz schön auch in niedrigen FPS Bereich wobei ich sagen muss das ich mich nicht erinnern kann wann ich das letzte Mal ne Karte hatte die nicht rattert oder fiept.
Meine Asus 1070 strix und ne evga 980 ti die ich davor hatte waren waren ähnlich


----------



## Ralle@ (16. April 2017)

Meine STRIX macht sich erst bei 1000+ FPS bemerkbar.
Darunter ist alles ruhig und ich höre nur die Lüfter leicht säuseln wenn die 50% überschreiten. Meine erste Asus Karte seit der GTX 580 Matrix Platinum und ich muss sagen dieses mal hat Asus alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Rammler2 (16. April 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> So ist es auch von be Quiet nicht vorgesehen. Nach diesem Belegungsschema des DPP 10 1200 Watt (Quelle: www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn205/bn205_mn_de.pdf) gehören die beiden Karten jeweils auf eine seperate Rail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss. Mir auch dann aufgefallen. Danke trotzdem


----------



## Snowhack (16. April 2017)

Auch nach einem Stresstest Marathon,  kein zucken und schwanken an der Takt oder Spannungslinie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mehr als zu frieden.


----------



## Palmdale (16. April 2017)

Soderle, endlich die MSI eingebaut. Aus dem Gehäuse bei Anno 2070 und 155fps nicht zu hören. Grandioses Stück Technik  

Und dann nochn gratis Ghost Recon abgestaubt


----------



## VirusAccess (16. April 2017)

Da du die Msi hast gibt's den Season Pass noch mit gratis dazu 
War zumindest bei mir so.

Ps. Auf eBay ging ein 1080ti kühler für 650€ weg


----------



## Deathman1991 (16. April 2017)

Mal eine Dumme frage, da ich einen neuen Rechner am zusammen bauen bin inklusive wakü welche 1080ti soll ich nehmen die Founders Edition oder lieber z.B. die Zotac amp ich möchte sie auch übertakten und sehe da die bessere Stromversorgung mit zwei 8 Pin Anschlüssen oder macht das bei einer Wakü keinen unterschied?


----------



## VirusAccess (16. April 2017)

Die 1080 ti ist immer im powertarget, egal welche karte du nimst!
ich würd einfach die billigste 1080 ti nehmen.


----------



## Deathman1991 (16. April 2017)

ja aber im Test hier bei pcgh hat die Zotac eben nicht im Power Limit gestanden deshalb ja die frage aber ob man für die jemals einen Fullcover block bekommt ist die andere Frage


----------



## HisN (16. April 2017)

Ist in der Regel Augenwischerei.

Ich hab noch einen alten Screen von der 1080FE.
Ein mal Stock und ein mal mit Inno-Bios, dass verhindert dass die Karte ins PT rennt ...
40Watt mehr Strom-Aufnahme war alles was passiert ist.

Die FPS waren die gleichen. Ob nun die Karte hin und her taktet oder nicht.
Am Ende spielst Du Chip-Roulette und nicht PT-Blackjack.

Bild: stromverbrauch_witchepqspy.jpg - abload.de
Bild: witcher3_stromverbrauwvsvx.jpg - abload.de

Wir müssen uns langsam aber sicher von alten Zöpfen trennen.
Ein stabiler Takt ist nicht mehr der Garant für FPS, besonders in Zeiten wo die Karten mehrere 100x pro Sekunde schalten.


----------



## Deathman1991 (16. April 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten also werde ich ein günstiges Model kaufen und dann umbauen da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines passenden Kühlers also FE Edition auch besser


----------



## DrEvil2055 (16. April 2017)

Deathman1991 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten also werde ich ein günstiges Model kaufen und dann umbauen da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines passenden Kühlers also FE Edition auch besser



Ja mach das so lieber. Ich habe wie schon einige wissen auch den ACCELERO Extreme IV draufgepackt mit Flüssigmetall von  Thermal Grizzly und habe mit Undervolting bei allen Games die ich so Zocke (The Witcher 3, Battelefield 1) in 4K + Ultra Einstellungen max Temps von ca 60°c +- 2°c, bei einer RPM von wohl gemerkt 1280 sprich ca 26% und  23% ist die minimum RPM aufgrund des Bios.


Undervolting :

1912MHZ Clock (Curve) Powertarget auf 110% gestellt , damit die 1912MHZ gehalten werden.
+505 MHZ Memory
0.943MV


----------



## Donner123 (16. April 2017)

Mal ne Frage an die Besitzer einer 1080TI von Asus.
Ich hatte kurzzeitig mal eine 1080 von Asus und ich lege schon wert auf Optik. Was mich bei der Karte sehr gestört hatte, war, dass hinten an der Kurzen Seite (Nicht die Slotseite, die andere) die Backplate nicht ganz rüber ging und da praktisch ein Spalt war. Da konnte man die RGB Platine sehen und das RGB Licht kam da aus dem blöden spalt mehr raus als da wo es eigendlich leuchten sollte. Auf den Bildern die ich so in Shops sehe scheint sich das nicht geändert zu haben, aber da werden ja oft auch falsche Bilder verwendet oder Asus hat bischen umgebaut.
Wäre nice wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte, da ich doch am liebsten Asus hätte, aber mich das schon sehr stört. 
Die Zotac AMP Extreme gefällt mir ansonsten auch sehr, aber hat natürlich kein Asus Aura.


----------



## jackennils (16. April 2017)

Ich hab meiner mal einen Accelero Xtreme aufgeschnallt. 

Bilder und kurzer Text von mir dazu, falls es jemanden interessiert:
Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme III | jackennils' Blog


----------



## DrEvil2055 (17. April 2017)

jackennils schrieb:


> Ich hab meiner mal einen Accelero Xtreme aufgeschnallt.
> 
> Bilder und kurzer Text von mir dazu, falls es jemanden interessiert:
> Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme III | jackennils' Blog



Sehr Gut gemacht. Viele Bilder zum besseren Verständnis auch vorhanden. Daumen Hoch.

Ist halt besser als die ganzen Custommodelle bis jetzt, die Arctic Kühler. Wem die Optik egal ist ist mit diesen Kühlern besser dran.


----------



## VicFirth81 (17. April 2017)

Nicht jeder braucht Ultimo.  Den meisten reichen die Karten so wie sie sind.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (17. April 2017)

VicFirth81 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder braucht Ultimo.  Den meisten reichen die Karten so wie sie sind.



Ne das stimmt schon, Ich finde das Design von Gigabyte oder Zotac richtig geil , den Arctiv IV dagegen, naja sagen wir sieht sehr bescheiden aus aber macht dafür ein sehr guten Job.


----------



## chaotium (17. April 2017)

Ich kaufe mir die FE nur aus dem grund, weil das Teil keinen dummen DVI mehr hat 
Und darum hab ich dann ne Single Slot Karte mit dem EKWB Kühler


----------



## Ralle@ (17. April 2017)

DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Ne das stimmt schon, Ich finde das Design von Gigabyte oder Zotac richtig geil , den Arctiv IV dagegen, naja sagen wir sieht sehr bescheiden aus aber macht dafür ein sehr guten Job.



Bei Arctic zählt die Leistung mehr als das Aussehen.
Es gibt jetzt immer noch keinen Luftkühler der es mit dem Aceelero aufnehmen kann und soooo schlecht sieht der jetzt auch nicht aus (meine Meinung).


----------



## jackennils (17. April 2017)

Zugegeben, die Optik ist nicht die beste. Aber ich wollte halt - ohne viel Geld für eine WaKü auszugeben - die bestmögliche Kühlleistung. Und da führt eigentlich kein Weg an Acrtic vorbei. Gut, es gäbe noch den Morpheus, aber das Kärtchen wird mir dann zu dick mit den Lüftern drauf.


----------



## chaotium (17. April 2017)

Ne Wakü kostet beim Ersten mal richtig viel Asche.
Aber man kauft sich ja nicht jedes Jahr neue Wakü.
Meine Pumpe und CPU Kühler laufen seit knapp 2 Jahren. Die Flüssigkeit tausche ich jedes halbe Jahr, und die stammt aus dem Baumarkt und schimpft sich
auf Destiliertes Wasser 
Was sich bei mir ändert ist die GPU sammt kühler. Mehr nicht.
Deshalb ist für mich ne Wakü jetzt nicht sonderlich teuerer.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2017)

Kauft euch mal die 4 Lüfter Version von Palit^^ Palit announces GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GameRock with FOUR fans - VideoCardz.com


----------



## chaotium (17. April 2017)

Duvar, da musste aufpassen, dass net dein PC abhebt


----------



## Naix (17. April 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Meine STRIX macht sich erst bei 1000+ FPS bemerkbar.
> Darunter ist alles ruhig und ich höre nur die Lüfter leicht säuseln wenn die 50% überschreiten. Meine erste Asus Karte seit der GTX 580 Matrix Platinum und ich muss sagen dieses mal hat Asus alles richtig gemacht.



Bei mir ist es auch eher ein rattern als ein fiepen 
So wie in dem Video hier GTX 1080 Ti Spulenfiepen / coil noise / whining / Zirpen - YouTube


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (18. April 2017)

Hab sie mir geholt, die Gaming X 1080ti. Guter Preis gute Kühlung gute Karte, davor hatte ich mir einen ASUS 1080ti FE bestellt, also eine FE von ASUS -> Es war den Aufwand und das Warten wert.


----------



## VicFirth81 (18. April 2017)

Ich hatte bei der MSI Armor 1080 Ti viel mehr Geräusche als jetzt bei der Aorus. Die ist sowas von ruhig.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (18. April 2017)

Die Armor hat soweit ich weiß nicht das allerbeste Kühlsystem verbaut,  eine Backplate fehlt zudem auch, ist einfach noch ein wenig günstiger- Nicht unbedingt schlecht. Aber dafür gibt es dann eben Abzug bei Kleinigkeiten..


----------



## Rammler2 (20. April 2017)

Naix schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch eher ein rattern als ein fiepen
> So wie in dem Video hier GTX 1080 Ti Spulenfiepen / coil noise / whining / Zirpen - YouTube



 Das haben meine Beide auch. Unter Wasser hört man es dann auch richtig. Aber mich störts nich so sehr. Hab eh Kopfhörer und komplett leise Karten gibts einfach nicht. Und ist allemal deutlich leiser als Lüfterrauschen


----------



## Blackout27 (20. April 2017)

Moin Moin,

meine GTX 1080ti FE ist heute angekommen. Welche MSI Afterburner Version nehmt ihr? Ich habe Version 4.3.0 (ohne Beta) und kann leider nicht die Spannung einsehen oder ändern 

Würde mich über eine Lösung


----------



## Palmdale (20. April 2017)

Muss man die nicht schon immer separat in den Einstellungen freigegeben? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2017)

So meine EVGA Founders Edition + Morpheus II liegt endlich in der Packstation, jetzt muss ich nur noch Feierabend haben. Das werden lange 3 Stunden


----------



## Donner123 (20. April 2017)

Hab vor zwei Tagen die Asus Strix OC bei Caseking bestellt, da stand Lieferbar ab 20.04. Seit gestern steht nurnoch Unbekannt da. Miese Stimmung macht sich breit


----------



## Rammler2 (20. April 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> meine GTX 1080ti FE ist heute angekommen. Welche MSI Afterburner Version nehmt ihr? Ich habe Version 4.3.0 (ohne Beta) und kann leider nicht die Spannung einsehen oder ändern
> 
> Würde mich über eine Lösung



Würd die Spannung auch nich ändern. Die bringt nich viel mehr Taktmöglichkeitne und du jagst nur den Verbrauch hoch. Dann läufst du schneller ins Powerlimit. Gerad die FE hat nur 250W.


----------



## Meroveus (20. April 2017)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Hab vor zwei Tagen die Asus Strix OC bei Caseking bestellt, da stand Lieferbar ab 20.04. Seit gestern steht nurnoch Unbekannt da. Miese Stimmung macht sich breit



Gilt nur für die Besteller nach dir (wirst noch eine E-Mail erhalten). War bei mir auch so, habe sie trotzdem zum angebenen Termin erhalten.



thehate91 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> meine GTX 1080ti FE ist heute angekommen. Welche MSI Afterburner Version nehmt ihr? Ich habe Version 4.3.0 (ohne Beta) und kann leider nicht die Spannung einsehen oder ändern
> 
> Würde mich über eine Lösung



Spannungsregelung freischalten (4.3): GTX 1080 Ti Over/Undervolting + Overclocking

Afterburner 4.4 Beta 6 : Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - RTSS 6.7.0 beta 1


----------



## Blackout27 (20. April 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Würd die Spannung auch nich ändern. Die bringt nich viel mehr Taktmöglichkeitne und du jagst nur den Verbrauch hoch. Dann läufst du schneller ins Powerlimit. Gerad die FE hat nur 250W.



Mir ging es nur darum, dass ich die Spannung via RivaTuner einsehen kann und dadurch die Karte gezielt untervolte  Von Spannungsanhebung und max. OC halte ich nicht viel, bin da voll und ganz deiner Meinung 

Bin bisher sehr von der Founders Edition angetan.
Bisher habe ich 1700Mhz bei 0,800Volt stabil geschafft. Dabei wird die Karte 75-78°C warm bei knapp 2000rpm (worst case Stresstest). 
Das ist zwar höhrbar aber mit leisen Spielesound nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Würde so ~2 Sone schätzen. Die Temps im Gehäuse und vom CPU sind deutlich niedirger als vorher 

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, die Karte senkt ihren Takt nicht bei Erhöhung der Temps  Bisher war das bei meinen beiden GTX 1080 FTW und FTW2 anders, da wurde der Takt ab bestimmten Temperaturen um eine Stufe gesenkt.
Ist das jetzt neu bei den GTX 1080 ti Versionen???

@ Meroveus

Vielen Dank, funktioniert 1A


----------



## Donner123 (20. April 2017)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Gilt nur für die Besteller nach dir (wirst noch eine E-Mail erhalten). War bei mir auch so, habe sie trotzdem zum angebenen Termin erhalten.



Hab tatsächlich ne Mail bekommen. Und zwar, dass mein bestellter Artikel nicht auf lager ist und der neue Lieferzeitpunkt unbekannt ist. Ärgert mich grade sehr. Als ich bestellt habe, stand dort, dass sie ab 20.04 lieferbar ist.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. April 2017)

Bei den Customs von EVGA scheint sich langsam was zu tun.
Hab zumindest vorgestern schon mal die Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten für Paypal und die Order ist nun von der Vorbestellung in die Durchführung gewandert.


----------



## Naix (20. April 2017)

So hab jetzt die Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Aorus hier die non extrem Version ,so nun meine Frage an Besitzer der Aorus ist es normal das die im geschlossenen Gehäuse zwischen 74 und 78 Grad warm wird ? Ich weiß das ist nicht bedenklich aber wirklich leise ist das auch nicht die Asus GTX 1080 ti strix oc wird maximal 72 Grad in meinem Gehäuse und ist auch etwas leiser.


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2017)

So ich habe meine Karte jetzt auf den Morpheus 2 umgebaut und verbaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. April 2017)

@Naix

Das hängt unter anderem auch vom Chip ab.
Wie viel Volt liegen denn bei max. Boost an?


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2017)

Hier ist die Karte nochmal im verbauten Zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Donner123 (20. April 2017)

@blautemple Wieviele Slots is das Teil jetzt dick? Das sieht nach 5 Slots aus 
Fettes Teil.


----------



## chischko (20. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Hier ist die Karte nochmal im verbauten Zustand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taktraten? Bin auch gerade wieder nachdem ich die Conrad Bestellung aus Prinzip storniert habe am überlegen ne EVGA FE zu holen oder doch nen starkes Customdesign abzuwarten für das dann natürlich auch nen Fullcover verfügbar sein muss...


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Taktraten? Bin auch gerade wieder nachdem ich die Conrad Bestellung aus Prinzip storniert habe am überlegen ne EVGA FE zu holen oder doch nen starkes Customdesign abzuwarten für das dann natürlich auch nen Fullcover verfügbar sein muss...



Ich habe auf die Schnelle gerade mal das Power Target auf 120% gestellt und lande mit einem Offset von 150MHz dann bei etwas mehr als 2GHz, der Speicher läuft mit 5,9GHz. Die Karte wird beim zocken aktuell gerade mal max 63 Grad warm und das mit 1250rpm, die beiden Gehäuse Lüfter des Define R5 chillen dabei mit ca 500rpm 
Genauer werde ich das Limit mal am Wochenende ausloten, dann verbaue ich vllt auch mal testweise 2 eloop, die habe auch eine höhere maximal Drehzahl.

@Donner123
Sind knapp unter 4 Slots


----------



## Snowhack (21. April 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> meine GTX 1080ti FE ist heute angekommen. Welche MSI Afterburner Version nehmt ihr? Ich habe Version 4.3.0 (ohne Beta) und kann leider nicht die Spannung einsehen oder ändern
> 
> Würde mich über eine Lösung



Afterburner 4.4.0 Beta. 

link.

Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - RTSS 6.7.0 beta 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Powertarget: 120%  (Power-Mod)  Offset 160Mhz ( 2,06Ghz) Speicher bei 12,4Ghz (6,2)  Tempertur: Max 48C° (Nach  extensiven Spielen 12 Stunden am Stück)


----------



## HisN (21. April 2017)

Oder in der Config freischalten, per Hand und Texteditor, falls Du keinen Bock auf Beta hast.


----------



## blautemple (21. April 2017)

Irgendwie habe ich wohl einen einen absoluten RAM Krüppel erwischt. Schon bei 5900MHz läuft das System nicht mehr komplett stabil 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (21. April 2017)

Kann mir wer sagen ob das nen Referenz PCB ist oder nicht bzw. ob der Titan X (Pascal) Fullcover darauf passt? Danke!
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC, Grafikkarte 1x HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D


----------



## Meroveus (21. April 2017)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Hab tatsächlich ne Mail bekommen. Und zwar, dass mein bestellter Artikel nicht auf lager ist und der neue Lieferzeitpunkt unbekannt ist. Ärgert mich grade sehr. Als ich bestellt habe, stand dort, dass sie ab 20.04 lieferbar ist.



Sehr ärgerlich. Bei mir stand das hier in der E-Mail (Termin war 07.04):

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei Caseking. Wir möchten Sie lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass wir den Termin der Grafikkarte in Kürze auf "unbekannt" ändern werden. Seien Sie jedoch unbesorgt, denn wir erhalten Ware zwischen dem 07.04.2017 bis zum 19.04.2017 und können Ihre Bestellung innerhalb dieses Zeitraums an Sie versenden.

Den Termin ändern wir auf "unbekannt", weil kontinuierlich Vorbestellungen eingehen und wir eine begrenzte Stückzahl an Grafikkarten der "ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti STRIX O11G Gaming, 11264 MB GDDR5X" erhalten. Diese Stückzahl reicht für die aktuellen Vorbestellungen aus, allerdings ist abzusehen, dass wir weitere Vorbestellungen die bis zum 19.04.2017 eintreffen, nicht abarbeiten können. Um Kunden die nach Ihnen bestellt haben oder bestellen werden nicht zu verägern, wird der Termin wie angegeben geändert.


----------



## blautemple (21. April 2017)

In dem Video: GIGABYTE 1080 TI OC 11GB REVIEW UNBOXING UND HANDS ON - YouTube sieht man zumindest die Rückseite , aber nach Referenz Platine sieht das nicht aus...


----------



## chischko (21. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> In dem Video: GIGABYTE 1080 TI OC 11GB REVIEW UNBOXING UND HANDS ON - YouTube sieht man zumindest die Rückseite , aber nach Referenz Platine sieht das nicht aus...



Hi, danke für den Link! Mit etwas genauerem Hinsehen hab ich das nun auch erkannt... Sind ettliche Unterschiede zu erkennen auf den jeweiligen Rückseiten wobei der maßgablichste Unterschied die Lötstellen der Spannungsversorgung sind: 8+6 vs. 8+8 Screenshot by Lightshot
Schade, wär nen gutes Angebot, aber ich brauche ein Ref. PCB, weil ich den Titan X Pascal Fullcover Körper schon daheim liegen habe inkl. Backplate und der nur auf die FE passt und nicht auf Custom PCBs


----------



## blautemple (21. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Hi, danke für den Link! Mit etwas genauerem Hinsehen hab ich das nun auch erkannt... Sind ettliche Unterschiede zu erkennen auf den jeweiligen Rückseiten wobei der maßgablichste Unterschied die Lötstellen der Spannungsversorgung sind: 8+6 vs. 8+8 Screenshot by Lightshot
> Schade, wär nen gutes Angebot, aber ich brauche ein Ref. PCB, weil ich den Titan X Pascal Fullcover Körper schon daheim liegen habe inkl. Backplate und der nur auf die FE passt und nicht auf Custom PCBs



Hier gibt es eine FE günstig: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chischko (21. April 2017)

Danke, aber...
Ich bilde mir aktuell unbedingt ne EVGA ein, wegen Beibehaltung der Garantie bei Kühlertausch und dem so oft angepriesenen Service. Aktuell günstigstes Angebot für 778 € (dem Laden mit 774 € trau ich irgendwie nicht). 
Hab mit Mindfactory mittlerweile meinen Frieden gemacht und werde dort nun nach 0:00 Uhr heute oder morgen bestellen (versandkostenfrei ab Mitternacht). Wenn bis dahin kein bessere Angebot kommt natürlich!


----------



## blautemple (21. April 2017)

Ich habe meine EVGA dann einfach für 819€ bei Caseking bestellt, weil ich das Warten irgendwann Leid war 
Ich werde heute nach der Arbeit mal das BIOS: VGA Bios Collection: Inno3D GTX 1080 Ti 11264 MB | techPowerUp auf meine FE flashen, da ich ein BIOS für die Referenzkarte mit Zero Fan Funktion will. Das erhöhte Power Target nehme ich dann noch dankend mit 

Edit: Hier noch die Quelle, das es funktioniert: How To Flash A Different BIOS On Your 1080 Ti. - Page 15 Post 148


----------



## blautemple (21. April 2017)

So gerade mal das BOIS von der Inno Karte geflashed und was soll ich sagen? Die Karte verhält sich jetzt genauso wie ich es mir wünsche, im Idle sind die Lüfter aus und unter Last lande ich mit nur 2 Gehäuse Lüftern im Define R5 bei ca 1100rpm, mit geöffneter Seitenwand sind es sogar nur 900rpm bei gleichzeitig gut 10 Grad weniger Temperatur. Beim Airflow ist also noch ordentlich Verbesserungspotential


----------



## Wolfgang75 (21. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Danke, aber...
> Ich bilde mir aktuell unbedingt ne EVGA ein, wegen Beibehaltung der Garantie bei Kühlertausch und dem so oft angepriesenen Service. Aktuell günstigstes Angebot für 778 € (dem Laden mit 774 € trau ich irgendwie nicht).
> Hab mit Mindfactory mittlerweile meinen Frieden gemacht und werde dort nun nach 0:00 Uhr heute oder morgen bestellen (versandkostenfrei ab Mitternacht). Wenn bis dahin kein bessere Angebot kommt natürlich!



Aus dem Grund wird´s bei mir auch eine EVGA FE,muss eh noch auf den Kühler von Alphacool warten und hoffe bis dahin noch auf ein gutes Angebot.
Wenn die Coustoms gut verfügbar sind werden die FE wohl noch etwas fallen im Preis.


----------



## Palmdale (21. April 2017)

Die msi FE gibt's heute günstig bei alternate, oder? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (21. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Danke, aber...
> Ich bilde mir aktuell unbedingt ne EVGA ein, wegen Beibehaltung der Garantie bei Kühlertausch und dem so oft angepriesenen Service. Aktuell günstigstes Angebot für 778 € (dem Laden mit 774 € trau ich irgendwie nicht).
> Hab mit Mindfactory mittlerweile meinen Frieden gemacht und werde dort nun nach 0:00 Uhr heute oder morgen bestellen (versandkostenfrei ab Mitternacht). Wenn bis dahin kein bessere Angebot kommt natürlich!


Garantie Bei Kühlertausch hast du bei MSI auch, sowie bei asus.

Die Karte darf nur nicht durch den Umbau zerstört worden sein, und muss beim einschicken auf den original Kühler zurückgebaut sein.


----------



## thoast3 (21. April 2017)

Bei MSI muss zusätzlich der nachgerüstete Kühler mindestens die gleiche Kühlleistung wie der originale Kühler besitzen, was aber bei einer Wakü kein Problem ist.


----------



## RavionHD (21. April 2017)

Ich überlege mir derzeit die Zotac zu holen:
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Für 785 Euro bei mir abholbar.

Guter Deal?


----------



## Blackout27 (21. April 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir derzeit die Zotac zu holen:
> Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> 
> Für 785 Euro bei mir abholbar.
> ...



Ich hatte Mal die 1080er Version davon und war leider gar nicht zufrieden. Die Karte wurde sehr laut und über 80°C warm. Die ti verbraucht ja noch etwas mehr und großartig anders bzw überarbeitet sieht der Kühler nicht aus...
Auch andere User waren mit der Version nicht zufrieden und haben das gleiche wie ich kritisiert (habe sogar damals die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt, leider ohne Erfolg).

Also ich würde dir eher zur MSI Gaming raten. Kostest zwar grob 50€ mehr aber denke du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## chaotium (22. April 2017)

Guten Morgen

Hab heute meine 1080TI FE bekommen.
Was mich leicht verwundert. Mit meinem 5930K auf stockwerte schaffe ich mit der 1080TI in Hoch gerade knappe 110 FPS.
Passt das oder ist das zu wenig?


----------



## Sammy_Fable (22. April 2017)

Welches Spiel, welche Auflösung, welche Settings (außer hoch)? Ist die GPU Auslastung bei 97% oder höher? 
Mit so ner Pauschalaussage kann dir keiner weiterhelfen.


----------



## chaotium (22. April 2017)

Also hat sich erledigt.

Hab jetzt bei WQHD in BF1 mit Hoch settings knappe 160 FPS. Die Lüfter laufen auf 65%. Damit hab ich nen Boost von 2 GHZ bei 65 Grad bei einer Auslastung von 99 Prozent.
Die CPU ist noch nicht übertaktet.
Aber ich hab jetzt schon im Durchschschnitt 30 FPS mehr zur 980TI. XD

Einfach ein Nerd Teil XD

EDIT: Der Bildschirm läuft mit 165 HZ xD


----------



## Blackout27 (22. April 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also hat sich erledigt.
> 
> Hab jetzt bei WQHD in BF1 mit Hoch settings knappe 160 FPS. Die Lüfter laufen auf 65%. Damit hab ich nen Boost von 2 GHZ bei 65 Grad bei einer Auslastung von 99 Prozent.
> Die CPU ist noch nicht übertaktet.
> ...



65% Lüfterspeed o.0 
Hörst du dabei überhaupt noch die Spielesounds von BF1?


----------



## chaotium (22. April 2017)

Der CPU Lüfter ist der Originale von Intel für 2011V3 Sockel. Frag nicht wie der tut, da hörste die Graka nicht mehr XD

Und nein ich habe Kopfhörer XD


----------



## FortuneHunter (22. April 2017)

Wie bekommt man die Lautstärke der GTX1080Ti FE in den Griff ... Man setzt einen Intel Stock Cooler dagegen.


----------



## blautemple (22. April 2017)

Ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## chaotium (22. April 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die Lautstärke der GTX1080Ti FE in den Griff ... Man setzt einen Intel Stock Cooler dagegen.



Wasn?  

Baue gerade meine Wkü neu auf


----------



## Blackout27 (22. April 2017)

Bringt es eigentlich etwas den Ram bei der 1080ti zu übertakten?


----------



## HisN (22. April 2017)

Hängt wie immer von Software und Settings ab, aber in der Regel reagiert Pascal auf Ram OC, besonders in hohen Auflösungen. Reduzier das nicht auf Deine Graka.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. April 2017)

Okay dann schiebe ich mal den Regler etwas nach rechts und schaue ob die Karte 300-500Mhz mehr schafft. Dachte nur wegen dem vergrößerten Interface macht es vlt kaum noch einen Sinn....


----------



## HisN (22. April 2017)

Es bringt bei der Titan X mit noch größerem Interface Punkte.


----------



## HannesSolo (23. April 2017)

Ich habe mal aus Neugier meine Aorus versucht auf die Werte der Aorus Xtreme zu übertakten. Dafür habe ich den Afterburner benutzt und den Firestrike ultra um zu testen. Was soll ich sagen war wohl nicht stabil das Bild ist eingefroren. Der VRam geht aber die GPU nicht da sind wohl lediglich noch 25 Mhz möglich ohne jetzt mehr Volt draufzugeben. Habe lediglich das Powertarget auf die 125% gestellt. Möglich sind dann die 1999,5 Mhz bei 1,062 Volt.
Nachtrag 1:
Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das die übertaktung wohl auch nicht mehr viel Sinn ergibt da dadurch nur die Temperatur und der Verbrauch in die Höhe steigt. Der tatsächlich Mehrwert bleibt da wohl auf der Strecke. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Gigabyte hier die GPU`s auch evtl. selektiert und die Aorus Xtreme die 64 Mhz und evtl. auch mehr bei gleicher Volt oder sogar weniger Volt schafft.
Nachtrag 2:
Deshalb habe ich auch davon Abstand genommen das Bios der Aorus Xtreme auf die normale Aorus zu flashen. Die Versuchung ist aber da und die verschiedenen Biosfiles kann man ja auf der Gigabyte Seite herunterladen. Da aber mit dem Afterburner die Taktraten nicht stabil sind würde es wohl auch mit dem Bios der Aorus Xtreme nicht stabil laufen.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. April 2017)

Da wird nichts selektiert, auch wenn Gigabyte gerne mal mit dem GPU Gauntlet (also Handselektieren) wirbt, das ist alles nur PR.
"Problem" bei den aktuellen Karten ist doch, das alle ziemlich ähnlich hochtakten. Wenn es die Temperatur und das Power Target zu lassen, liegen da meist 1900 MHZ aufwärts an. Da ist dann einfach nicht mehr viel drinnen und es bringt auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Naix (23. April 2017)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Ich habe mal aus Neugier meine Aorus versucht auf die Werte der Aorus Xtreme zu übertakten. Dafür habe ich den Afterburner benutzt und den Firestrike ultra um zu testen. Was soll ich sagen war wohl nicht stabil das Bild ist eingefroren. Der VRam geht aber die GPU nicht da sind wohl lediglich noch 25 Mhz möglich ohne jetzt mehr Volt draufzugeben. Habe lediglich das Powertarget auf die 125% gestellt. Möglich sind dann die 1999,5 Mhz bei 1,062 Volt.
> Nachtrag 1:
> Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das die übertaktung wohl auch nicht mehr viel Sinn ergibt da dadurch nur die Temperatur und der Verbrauch in die Höhe steigt. Der tatsächlich Mehrwert bleibt da wohl auf der Strecke. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Gigabyte hier die GPU`s auch evtl. selektiert und die Aorus Xtreme die 64 Mhz und evtl. auch mehr bei gleicher Volt oder sogar weniger Volt schafft.
> Nachtrag 2:
> Deshalb habe ich auch davon Abstand genommen das Bios der Aorus Xtreme auf die normale Aorus zu flashen. Die Versuchung ist aber da und die verschiedenen Biosfiles kann man ja auf der Gigabyte Seite herunterladen. Da aber mit dem Afterburner die Taktraten nicht stabil sind würde es wohl auch mit dem Bios der Aorus Xtreme nicht stabil laufen.



Also meine Aorus 1080ti normale Version läuft mit 2060 MHz noch stabil da hatte die strix 1080ti oc schon bei 1980mhz versagt


----------



## chaotium (24. April 2017)

Wie Ralle schon sagt, meine 1080Ti FE  läuft konstant mit knappe 2000mhz, warum sollte ich mir jetzt ne Custom Karte kaufen. Bei Pascal bringt das nicht mehr viel


----------



## Jashnok (24. April 2017)

Was haltet ihr von der EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Gaming und der Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GameRock Premium? Sind diese Karten zu empfehlen was die Specs angeht oder doch lieber auf die MSI setzen? Oder gibt es noch andere Custom Karten, welche zu empfehlen sind?


----------



## Palmdale (24. April 2017)

Takt technisch isses Pascal typisch fast egal, die teilweise höheren Standard Powerbudgets lassen es halt bissl bequemer angehen. 
Wenns nicht allzu eilig ist, würde ich die kommende pcgh Ausgabe abwarten, wobei vorweg gesagt ich mit der msi sehr zufrieden bin (aktuell gibt's bei teilnehmenden Shops nochn gratis Spiel dazu) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BabaYaga (24. April 2017)

Hello Leute. 
Meine 1080 Ti SC2 von EVGA ist heute angekommen.
Läuft und schnurrt genau so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.
Ich verwende sie aktuell wie schon die 980 Ti mit dem MSI Afterburner.

Ich hätte da jetzt aber ein paar allgemeine Fragen.

1.) Wenn ich Benches  mit 3D-Mark ausführe bspw. Time Spy oder Fire Strike, wird meine GPU nicht erkennt. Es steht dann immer nur "Generic VGA" anstelle dem korrekten Namen der Grafikkarte?!

2.) GPU zeigt bei mir einen völlig anderen Boost Takt an als jender der im Afterburner als GPU-Clock angezeigt wird. Wenn ich die Karte voll aufdrehe, komme ich laut Benches & Afterburner auf 2025-2050MHz.  Laut der aktuellsten GPU-Z  (1.20) habe ich aber nur einen Core-Takt von 1607, auch wenn ich die Daten während des Benches verifiziere wo alles auf Anschlag läuft. Zumal der Unterschied da satte 400MHz beträgt, finde ich das schon etwas merkwürdig oder stehe ich hier auf dem Schlauch?

Hier ein Beispielbench: Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,MSI Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A63)
...was GPU-Z ausliest könnt ihr im Sysprofile sehen unten in der Signatur.

Freue mich über jede Info!


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

1) Ein Programm das deutlich älter als Deine Graka ist, braucht wohl ein Update um den Namen zu erfassen. Hältst Du die Software aktuell, oder zeigt sie Dir an das 10 Patches verfügbar sind, Du hattest aber keine Lust einen einzuspielen^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. April 2017)

Kronos schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Karte voll aufdrehe, komme ich laut Benches & Afterburner auf 2025-2050MHz.  Laut der aktuellsten GPU-Z  (1.20) habe ich aber nur einen Core-Takt von 1607, auch wenn ich die Daten während des Benches verifiziere wo alles auf Anschlag läuft. Zumal der Unterschied da satte 400MHz beträgt, finde ich das schon etwas merkwürdig oder stehe ich hier auf dem Schlauch?



GPU-Z "schätzt" den Boost in der Anzeige vorne. Auf dem Sensorenreiter siehst du die tatsächlichen Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> 1) Ein Programm das deutlich älter als Deine Graka ist, braucht wohl ein Update um den Namen zu erfassen. Hältst Du die Software aktuell, oder zeigt sie Dir an das 10 Patches verfügbar sind, Du hattest aber keine Lust einen einzuspielen^^
> 2) CPU-Z, ein Programm zum Anzeigen der CPU-Daten, das nebenbei ein bisschen Graka kann ... sagt doch schon alles, oder?



Alle Programme sind aktuell und die 3DMark-Systeminfo wird ebenfalls laufend aktualisiert zumal ich es über Steam besitze. In diesem Fall gibt es aber offenbar noch ein Erkennungsproblem, habe es dort mal ins Forum gepostet.
Ich habe doch geschrieben, GPU-Z (1.20) und nicht CPU-Z.... 




FortuneHunter schrieb:


> GPU-Z "schätzt" den Boost in der Anzeige vorne. Auf dem Sensorenreiter siehst du die tatsächlichen Werte



Besten Dank, das mit dem "Schätzen" wusste ich nicht.
Im Sensorenreiter kann ich jetzt die richtigen Werte sehen die ident sind zum Afterburner, danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

Kronos schrieb:


> A
> Ich habe doch geschrieben, GPU-Z (1.20) und nicht CPU-Z....



Sicher dass Du Dich da nicht vertippt hast, und es danach editiert wurde? *g*
Ansonsten hab ich mich halt verlesen.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Sicher dass Du Dich da nicht vertippt hast, und es danach editiert wurde? *g*
> Ansonsten hab ich mich halt verlesen.



Ich habe nur das CPU am Anfang des Satzes durch GPU ersetzt. Später im Satz stand schon vorher GPU-Z (1.20).
Ist ja jetzt auch  egal, Problem solved


----------



## rob-man (25. April 2017)

Gestern ist nach langem warten is endlich meine 1080 Ti Aorus gekommen! (die normale, nicht die fancy extreme edition) 
Die Karte ist echt der wahnsinn... Verarbeitungstechnisch, sowie auch in punkto Leistung... hab mal das Powertarget aufs maximum (125%) gesetzt
und den Boost um 75Mhz erhöht und es läuft absolut stabil und unhörbar, mehr konnte ich noch nicht testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Frage hätte ich, kann ich "bedenkenlos" die GPU Voltage in der Aorus Software erhöhen, oder ist dabei mit einer stark verminderten Lebensdauer
der Graka zu rechnen?


----------



## Palmdale (25. April 2017)

Gegenfrage: wäre es für knapp 70mhz überhaupt sinnvoll, es in Erwägung zu ziehen? Hab davon mit meiner msi auch Abstand genommen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (25. April 2017)

Wie siehts denn bei der Karte überhaupt mit dem Power Target aus?
Das ist ja nicht ganz so üppig, wie bei der "extreme" Edition.

Von daher würde eine Spannungserhöhung doch eventuell nur dazu führen, dass die Karte früher ins Powerlimit läuft.

Ich denke, es lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## HisN (25. April 2017)

Das hier ist der Wahnsinn 

Mass Effect Andromeda 04 24 2017   Power-Target on NVIDIA - YouTube

Wenn man sieht was die Karte sonst an Takt entwickelt, wenn sie nicht ständig ins Power-Limit läuft.

Dirt Rally 04 25 2017   Frametime-Anzeige mit dem neuen RTSS - YouTube

Ich bin gespannt ob ME:A irgendwann mal in dieser Richtung noch einen Patch bekommt, oder der Treiber, oder ob wir damit leben müssen.


----------



## rob-man (25. April 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wäre es für knapp 70mhz überhaupt sinnvoll, es in Erwägung zu ziehen?



Wahrscheinlich nicht.



Chukku schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei der Karte überhaupt mit dem Power Target aus?
> Das ist ja nicht ganz so üppig, wie bei der "extreme" Edition.



Powertarget ist exakt gleich. Im Prinzip is alles gleich, bis auf die unnütze größere Kupferbackplate und das beleuchtete Logo.


----------



## Duke711 (25. April 2017)

Wird eure GPU auch so heiß, dass bei ~ 22 °C Raum, 78 °C anliegen @ 2GHz ? 

GIGABYTE Gaming OC


----------



## HisN (25. April 2017)

Du vergisst die wichtigsten Faktoren ... Spannung und Lüfter^^


----------



## Grestorn (25. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Das hier ist der Wahnsinn
> 
> Mass Effect Andromeda 04 24 2017   Power-Target on NVIDIA - YouTube



Jetzt weiß ich endlich, was HisN bedeutet


----------



## chaotium (25. April 2017)

Weiss jemand wann der bescheuerte 1080Ti Wasserblock von EKWB verfügbar ist?
Laut EKWB sollte der ab dem 12.04 erhältich sein. Bis jetzt aber nicht käuflich


----------



## chischko (25. April 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wann der bescheuerte 1080Ti Wasserblock von EKWB verfügbar ist?
> Laut EKWB sollte der ab dem 12.04 erhältich sein. Bis jetzt aber nicht käuflich



Nimm nen anderen wenn er doch SOO bescheuert ist!^^ 
Ne ernsthaft: Welchen meinst Du? Den für die FE oder nen Custom PCB? 
Wenn FE: Da passt jeder Pascal Titan X Kühler, da Layout identisch: Wasserkuhler: Titan-X-Kuhlblocke sind zur GTX 1080 Ti kompatibel - ComputerBase 
Hab den von EK hier liegen und muss nur noch ne günstige Gelegenheit abwarten bis ich mir ne FE hole: EK-FC Titan X Pascal - Acetal  – EK Webshop


----------



## stimpi2k10 (25. April 2017)

Ich habe gerade meinen kryographics montiert und gleich mal kurz getestet. Die GPU wird unter Last nur 32°C Warm, es liegen nur noch 1,0310V an und die 2050MHz bleiben mit einem Powertarget von 120% konstant. 
Mit dem FE-Kühler hatte ich bei 100% 65°C und die 2025MHz konnte die GPU nicht halten. Unter Last lag die Spannung bei 1.0650V und der Takt ging von 2025MHz auf 1999MHz runter weil die GPU ständig ins PL kam.

Wer sich wegen den Temps wundert, ich habe einen Mora3 als Radiator und 18°C Zimmertemperatur


----------



## Meroveus (26. April 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wäre es für knapp 70mhz überhaupt sinnvoll, es in Erwägung zu ziehen? Hab davon mit meiner msi auch Abstand genommen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



2040 MHz (116 MHz mehr) wären im Vergleich zu 1924 MHz = 6% schneller, in FPS ausgedrückt ... 63,6 FPS statt 60 FPS. Über die Sinnhaftigkeit von 75 MHz (~3 FPS) lässt sich streiten .


----------



## Palmdale (26. April 2017)

Meroveus schrieb:


> 2040 MHz (116 MHz mehr) wären im Vergleich zu 1924 MHz = 6% schneller, in FPS ausgedrückt ... 63,6 FPS statt 60 FPS. Über die Sinnhaftigkeit von 75 MHz (~3 FPS) lässt sich streiten .


Moment, der Ausgangspunkt waren die bereits erreichten 2012Mhz ohne GPU Spannungen zu verändern. Da Pascal meist unter 2,1 GHz zu macht, war das eben die von mir gestellte Gegenfrage  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (26. April 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Wird eure GPU auch so heiß, dass bei ~ 22 °C Raum, 78 °C anliegen @ 2GHz ?
> 
> GIGABYTE Gaming OC



2 Slot Design, 5 Heatpipes und 3 Lüfter.
Ohne dein Case zu kennen, ja die Karte wird wärmer als andere Custom Design da die Kühlfläche geringer ist als bei anderen Karten.


----------



## Chukku (26. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Nimm nen anderen wenn er doch SOO bescheuert ist!^^
> Ne ernsthaft: Welchen meinst Du? Den für die FE oder nen Custom PCB?
> Wenn FE: Da passt jeder Pascal Titan X Kühler, da Layout identisch: Wasserkuhler: Titan-X-Kuhlblocke sind zur GTX 1080 Ti kompatibel - ComputerBase
> Hab den von EK hier liegen und muss nur noch ne günstige Gelegenheit abwarten bis ich mir ne FE hole: EK-FC Titan X Pascal - Acetal  – EK Webshop



Er meint sicher diesen hier
EK is releasing Full-Cover water blocks for NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX 1080 Ti graphics cards - ekwb.com
Im Gegensatz zu den Titan Blocks ist der halt explizit auf die 1080Ti (FE) angepasst und hat daher nicht die blöde Aussparung für den DVI Ausgang der TITAN.
Mit der beiliegenden PCI Slotblende lässt sich die Ti damit also als Single Slot Karte betreiben. 
Das ist aber auch schon der einzige Unterschied zum Titan Kühler.

Ich versteh aber nicht das Problem.
Der ist laut EKWB Homepage doch lieferbar:
EK-FC1080 GTX Ti - Nickel  – EK Webshop


----------



## chischko (26. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Er meint sicher diesen hier
> EK is releasing Full-Cover water blocks for NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX 1080 Ti graphics cards - ekwb.com
> Im Gegensatz zu den Titan Blocks ist der halt explizit auf die 1080Ti (FE) angepasst und hat daher nicht die blöde Aussparung für den DVI Ausgang der TITAN.
> Mit der beiliegenden PCI Slotblende lässt sich die Ti damit also als Single Slot Karte betreiben.
> Das ist aber auch schon der einzige Unterschied zum Titan Kühler.


Das sind aber die einzigen UNterschiede, oder? Kühlleistung, Layout etc. sind identisch wenn cih sie mir mal nebeneinander lege oder?


----------



## Duke711 (26. April 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 2 Slot Design, 5 Heatpipes und 3 Lüfter.
> Ohne dein Case zu kennen, ja die Karte wird wärmer als andere Custom Design da die Kühlfläche geringer ist als bei anderen Karten.



Am Case liegt es nicht, Würfel mit ausreichend Lüfter. Ja der Kühler scheint nicht so das wahre zu sein. 

@HISN

Alles Standardwerte, Lüfter ~ 60%.

Gibt es für die 1080 TI keinen VRM Kühler zu kaufen?


----------



## danomat (26. April 2017)

Kurze frage an die Experten:
1080ti 
-evga fe + accellero xtreme Iv
Oder
-palit gamerock?


----------



## chischko (26. April 2017)

danomat schrieb:


> Kurze frage an die Experten:
> 1080ti
> -evga fe + accellero xtreme Iv
> Oder
> -palit gamerock?



Persönliche Einschätzung/Meinung:
Würde zur EVGA FE raten (werde mir auch eine holen): Garantie bleibt bei Kühlertausch erhalten (vollumfänglich) und die sind super kulant was den Support angeht. Außerdem ist es bei den Pascal Karten offensichtlich mittlerweile so, dass sich die FE mit ordentlichem Nachrüstkühler von der Leistung der Custom PCBs kaum her Unterscheidet und OC die Sache nicht recht viel besser/schlechter macht. Alle schaffen etwa 2Ghz, einzelne wenige 2,1 und ob das dann wirklcih 100% stable läuft ist anscheinand auch fraglich.
Das war bei der 980Ti noch anders bzw. war der Unterschied zwischen FE und den Customs größer.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2017)

Ich benutze die EVGA FE mit nem Morpheus und 2 Noctua NF-P12 PWM und habe nichts zu meckern. Der Arctic sollte ja ungefähr genauso stark sein.
Die Palit scheint laut ersten Tests ja nicht so überzeugend zu sein: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GameRock Premium 11 GB Review | techPowerUp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chukku (26. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Das sind aber die einzigen UNterschiede, oder? Kühlleistung, Layout etc. sind identisch wenn cih sie mir mal nebeneinander lege oder?



Ja, Zitat aus dem PCGH News Artikel zu dem Block vom 10.04. :

"Die Änderungen halten sich in Grenzen: Der reine Kupferblock zur Kühlung der GPU, Spannungswandler und Speicherchips ist identisch zu jenem des Titan-X-Kühlers. Die Acrylglas- beziehungsweise POM-Abdeckung hat unten links bloß die Aussparung nicht mehr. Zudem legt der Hersteller dem Fullcover-Block eine Single-Slot-Blende bei, mit der die Grafikkarte nur noch einen statt zwei Steckplätze beansprucht. Rein optischer Natur ist eine Kunststoffabdeckung für den Anschlussterminal, der einen "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti"-Schrifftzug trägt, sich allerdings auch abschrauben lässt."

Geforce GTX 1080 Ti: EKWB-Wasserkuhler mit Single-Slot-Blende


----------



## danomat (26. April 2017)

hab nun mal die evga inkl. ac bestellt. bin jedoch beim 3er geblieben, da mir sonst die backplate am cpu kühler anstößt bzw kein platz mehr für luft ist.  
dazu eine backplate von coldzero.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2017)

Bilder sind hier immer gerne gesehen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (26. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Nimm nen anderen wenn er doch SOO bescheuert ist!^^
> Ne ernsthaft: Welchen meinst Du? Den für die FE oder nen Custom PCB?
> Wenn FE: Da passt jeder Pascal Titan X Kühler, da Layout identisch: Wasserkuhler: Titan-X-Kuhlblocke sind zur GTX 1080 Ti kompatibel - ComputerBase
> Hab den von EK hier liegen und muss nur noch ne günstige Gelegenheit abwarten bis ich mir ne FE hole: EK-FC Titan X Pascal - Acetal  – EK Webshop



Den hier meinte ich: EK-FC1080 GTX Ti - Nickel  – EK Webshop
Und muss man erst meckern dass sowas verfügbar ist? XD


----------



## Wolfgang75 (26. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Persönliche Einschätzung/Meinung:
> Würde zur EVGA FE raten (werde mir auch eine holen): Garantie bleibt bei Kühlertausch erhalten (vollumfänglich) und die sind super kulant was den Support angeht. Außerdem ist es bei den Pascal Karten offensichtlich mittlerweile so, dass sich die FE mit ordentlichem Nachrüstkühler von der Leistung der Custom PCBs kaum her Unterscheidet und OC die Sache nicht recht viel besser/schlechter macht. Alle schaffen etwa 2Ghz, einzelne wenige 2,1 und ob das dann wirklcih 100% stable läuft ist anscheinand auch fraglich.
> Das war bei der 980Ti noch anders bzw. war der Unterschied zwischen FE und den Customs größer.


Bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das eine WaKü auf Dauer die beste Investition ist.
Die Karte taktet mit ansteigender Temperatur richtig runter,da werden selbst die Coustoms im Sommer ihre Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (26. April 2017)

Palit hat sich diesmal nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert...Die lauteste und wärmste..OC hält sich auch in Grenzen..Bin froh mir die Gigabyte  geholt zu haben . me:a und witcher 3 @1988/6000mhz (durchgehend) mit max. 71 Grad(  // Rest alles mit 2025/6000mhz(durchgehend) mit max. 65 Grad und hier wird wirklich ALLES gekühlt wird.

Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GameRock Premium 11 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Wolfgang75 (27. April 2017)

Meine EVGA 1080Ti FE ist heute gekommen,mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl läuft die bei 2025 Mhz ins Spannungslimit.
Jetzt noch auf die WaKü warten und hoffen das die kein Spulenfiepen hat.


----------



## Firestar81 (28. April 2017)

Klärt mich einer mal bitte auf! Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der 1080 TI Amp Extreme und der Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme Core Edition.Nur die leicht verringerten Angaben bei den Taktraten und der Preis ist 100€ billiger.Hat sich Zotac da mit ihrer 939€ teuren Extreme Variante verzockt?Da die anderen Karten bei MSI und Asus bei moderaterem Preis und Kühlung besser abschneiden und man wirft jetzt eine Core Edition die in das 820€ Preissegment fällt nach um mitzuhalten? Oder wurde hier etwas an der Kühlung überarbeitet bzw. billigere Materialien verwendet?! Gabs das nicht mal bei der 970 oder 980?  Da war die Karte auch günstiger aber der Lüfter deutlich schlechter...
Seltsam auf keiner News Seite wurde das bekannt gegeben


ZOTAC GeForce(R) GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme Core Edition | ZOTAC

Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme Core, 11GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-P10810F-10P) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## chischko (28. April 2017)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Meine EVGA 1080Ti FE ist heute gekommen,mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl läuft die bei 2025 Mhz ins Spannungslimit.
> Jetzt noch auf die WaKü warten und hoffen das die kein Spulenfiepen hat.



Hab meine auch gerade bestellt. Leider gibt es aktuell keine echten Schnäppchen und Conrad hat bei mir endgültig verk**kt weshalb ich sie nun für 760 gekauft hab. Hoffe sie kommt bereits morgen (sonst wird es ja Dienstag )... Fullcover liegt bereits daheim und am Wochenende kann dann gebastelt, getestet etc. werden. Hoffe ich hab alles für die Montage des Fullcover aber iegntlich sieht es so aus, als wäre alles dabei. 

Ich bin gespannt und berichte!


----------



## blautemple (28. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Hab meine auch gerade bestellt. Leider gibt es aktuell keine echten Schnäppchen und Conrad hat bei mir endgültig verk**kt weshalb ich sie nun für 760 gekauft hab. Hoffe sie kommt bereits morgen (sonst wird es ja Dienstag )... Fullcover liegt bereits daheim und am Wochenende kann dann gebastelt, getestet etc. werden. Hoffe ich hab alles für die Montage des Fullcover aber iegntlich sieht es so aus, als wäre alles dabei.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt und berichte!



Am wichtigsten ist ein 4mm Außennuss Aufsatz um die ganzen Original Schrauben zu entfernen 
Und bei dem hohen Preis kommt es auf 50€ mehr oder weniger dann ja auch nicht an. Ich habe sogar die vollen 819€ für meine EVGA FE gezahlt und bin trotzdem zufrieden


----------



## chischko (28. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten ist ein 4mm Außennuss Aufsatz um die ganzen Original Schrauben zu entfernen
> Und bei dem hohen Preis kommt es auf 50€ mehr oder weniger dann ja auch nicht an. Ich habe sogar die vollen 819€ für meine EVGA FE gezahlt und bin trotzdem zufrieden



Ja am Werkzeug mangelt es nicht. Vielmehr sind die Wärmeleitpads etc. interessant. Ich denke aber da ist alles dabei und sonst fällt mir nix mehr ein. Anschlüsse, Schlauch, Winkel etc. ist alles da bzw. wird von der alten GPU übernommen und damit hoffe ich bereits heute Abend mit ner 1080Ti falten und zocken zu können.


----------



## -H1N1- (28. April 2017)

Freut mich, dass es nun doch endlich geklappt hat chischko und sorry nochmal . 

Bei mir läuft es mit dem Falten gerade gar nicht so optimal, weshalb ich den FAH Client wohl erstmal neu installieren werde.


----------



## danomat (28. April 2017)

So. Neue evga fe kurz getestet und zerlegt. 
Accelero xtreme iii angepasst. 3 heatsinks waren zu hoch und mussten unter dem dremel. 
Die backplate von coldzero brauchte tatsächlich nur einen tag von lissabon bis zu mir. Leider musste ich dann weg und kann erst sonntag weitermachen. 

Eine frage: bei allen möglichen Anleitungen zwecks kühler umbau ist immer nur die chipseite beschrieben. Mit vrm heatsinks usw. 

Aber beim abnehmen vom originalkuhler war ein winziges wärmeleitpad auf der rückseite der karte. 
Muss da wieder eins drauf oder is das bauteil nicht relevant? 
Siehe foto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (28. April 2017)

Ich habe da nicht bei mir drauf gepackt und noch läuft die Karte


----------



## Palmdale (28. April 2017)

danomat schrieb:


> So. Neue evga fe kurz getestet und zerlegt.
> Accelero xtreme iii angepasst. 3 heatsinks waren zu hoch und mussten unter dem dremel.
> Die backplate von coldzero brauchte tatsächlich nur einen tag von lissabon bis zu mir. Leider musste ich dann weg und kann erst sonntag weitermachen.
> 
> ...



Bei Tomshardware unter Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB im Test fündig geworden und zu diesem Dingens auf der Rückseite heißt es:

"Bei den Spannungswandlern bleibt sich Nvidia treu und setzt bei der GPU und deren sieben Phasen mit dem uP9511 auf einen guten alten Bekannten, der wie gehabt auf der Platinenrückseite zu finden ist. Diese Komponentenauswahl für den PWM-Controller ergibt durchaus einen Sinn, da dieser die sieben Phasen gleichzeitig betreiben und nicht nur 6(+2)-Phasen-Designs ansteuern kann."


----------



## blautemple (28. April 2017)

Der Teil: "Die erste Änderung ist bereits sichtbar geworden, denn Nvidia verbindet den PWM-Controller-Chip auf der Platinenrückseite mit einem eigentlich selten genutzten dicken Wärmeleitvlies mit der einen Backplate-Hälfte zur besseren Wärmeabfuhr. Das würde sogar noch besser funktionieren, hätte Nvidia an dieser Stelle die Kunststofffolie, mit der die Backplate innen beklebt ist, einfach ausgespart." ist noch interessanter. Also einfach nichts mit dem Chip machen


----------



## Grestorn (28. April 2017)

danomat schrieb:


> Aber beim abnehmen vom originalkuhler war ein winziges wärmeleitpad auf der rückseite der karte.
> Muss da wieder eins drauf oder is das bauteil nicht relevant?
> Siehe foto.
> 
> ...



Das Backplate der FE ist aus Plastik. Das KANN keine Wärme ableiten. Ein Wärmeleitpad isoliert da nur noch mehr.


----------



## Donner123 (29. April 2017)

Yay meine 1080TI Asus Strix OC is heute von Caseking gekommen 
Direkt mal Taktgrenze ausgelotet. Hab dazu Asus GPU Tweak II und den Superposition Benchmark genommen. Maximal möglich waren dabei +110 MHz, sodass beim start des Benchmarks exakt 1999 MHz anlagen, die dann langsam bisschen runter gingen bei steigender Temperatur. Powetarget natürlich 120% und RAM Takt war auf +550MHz, mehr läst sich nicht einstellen. Spulenfiepen war wärend dem Benchmark wirklich extrem, auch bei unter 100 FPS. Hab mehrere Spiele getestet, da wars nicht ganz so schlimm, bei 144 FPS (144 Hz Monitor möchte ich mir bald kaufen) war es zwar hörbar wenn Ton aus ist, aber noch erträglich und mit Lautsprecher an ises auch nichtmehr zu hören. Erst bei ca 200 FPS wirds dann wirklich nervig.

Aber mal ne Frage, es gibt ja diese Aktion wo man sich ein Spiel aussuchen kann, Wildlands oder For Honor. Wo bekomme ich denn den Key her? In einem PCGH Artikel habe ich gelesen, dass die Aktion nur bis 18. April geht, aber auf der Nvidia Webseite wird damit ja noch geworben und da steht in den Teilnahmebedinungen, dass das bis 9. Mai geht. Ein Kärtchen mit Code lag im Karton nicht mit bei wie bei meiner 970 damals.


----------



## Palmdale (29. April 2017)

Ist Caseking Teilnehmer beim Nvidia Programm? Mindfactory hat mir meinen Code geschickt, den man dann direkt in geforce experience nach Anmeldung einlösen kann 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (29. April 2017)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Yay meine 1080TI Asus Strix OC is heute von Caseking gekommen
> Direkt mal Taktgrenze ausgelotet. Hab dazu Asus GPU Tweak II und den Superposition Benchmark genommen. Maximal möglich waren dabei +110 MHz, sodass beim start des Benchmarks exakt 1999 MHz anlagen, die dann langsam bisschen runter gingen bei steigender Temperatur. Powetarget natürlich 120% und RAM Takt war auf +550MHz, mehr läst sich nicht einstellen. Spulenfiepen war wärend dem Benchmark wirklich extrem, auch bei unter 100 FPS. Hab mehrere Spiele getestet, da wars nicht ganz so schlimm, bei 144 FPS (144 Hz Monitor möchte ich mir bald kaufen) war es zwar hörbar wenn Ton aus ist, aber noch erträglich und mit Lautsprecher an ises auch nichtmehr zu hören. Erst bei ca 200 FPS wirds dann wirklich nervig.
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage, es gibt ja diese Aktion wo man sich ein Spiel aussuchen kann, Wildlands oder For Honor. Wo bekomme ich denn den Key her? In einem PCGH Artikel habe ich gelesen, dass die Aktion nur bis 18. April geht, aber auf der Nvidia Webseite wird damit ja noch geworben und da steht in den Teilnahmebedinungen, dass das bis 9. Mai geht. Ein Kärtchen mit Code lag im Karton nicht mit bei wie bei meiner 970 damals.



Der Code sollte in den nächsten Tage per Mail eintrudeln


----------



## chaotium (29. April 2017)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Yay meine 1080TI Asus Strix OC is heute von Caseking gekommen
> Direkt mal Taktgrenze ausgelotet. Hab dazu Asus GPU Tweak II und den Superposition Benchmark genommen. Maximal möglich waren dabei +110 MHz, sodass beim start des Benchmarks exakt 1999 MHz anlagen, die dann langsam bisschen runter gingen bei steigender Temperatur. Powetarget natürlich 120% und RAM Takt war auf +550MHz, mehr läst sich nicht einstellen. Spulenfiepen war wärend dem Benchmark wirklich extrem, auch bei unter 100 FPS. Hab mehrere Spiele getestet, da wars nicht ganz so schlimm, bei 144 FPS (144 Hz Monitor möchte ich mir bald kaufen) war es zwar hörbar wenn Ton aus ist, aber noch erträglich und mit Lautsprecher an ises auch nichtmehr zu hören. Erst bei ca 200 FPS wirds dann wirklich nervig.
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage, es gibt ja diese Aktion wo man sich ein Spiel aussuchen kann, Wildlands oder For Honor. Wo bekomme ich denn den Key her? In einem PCGH Artikel habe ich gelesen, dass die Aktion nur bis 18. April geht, aber auf der Nvidia Webseite wird damit ja noch geworben und da steht in den Teilnahmebedinungen, dass das bis 9. Mai geht. Ein Kärtchen mit Code lag im Karton nicht mit bei wie bei meiner 970 damals.



jap meine FE geht auch bis 2000Mhz 

Den Code bekommste per mail von Caseking ;D


@all:
Wie kann man im Afterburner die Spannung für Pascal freischalten?


----------



## HisN (29. April 2017)

Google

GUIDE to enable "voltage control" in MSI Afterburner [Archive] - ASUS Republic of Gamers [ROG] | The Choice of Champions – Overclocking, PC Gaming, PC Modding, Support, Guides, Advice

viel Erfolg.

Es würde natürlich auch gehen, wenn Du einfach ne aktuelle Beta einsetzt.


----------



## chaotium (29. April 2017)

Ich hab die aktuelle Beta von Afterburner, aber egal was ich mache, da tut sich nichts XD


----------



## Jashnok (29. April 2017)

Bringt es was bei Pascal die Spannung zu erhöhen? Hab gehört, dass die Karten davon kaputt gehen? Wie ist das jetzt? Kann mir das einer erklären?


----------



## Palmdale (29. April 2017)

Für die paar MHz mehr isses den Aufwand mMn nicht wert 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Donner123 (29. April 2017)

Upsi, es kam tatsächlich ne Mail 
Habe zuerst nur eine gesehen, es kamen aber 2 Mails. Die Mail die ich zuerst nur gesehen hatte war für die Asus Aktion, die haben ja noch ne eigene am laufen mit Dawn of War oder sowas. Die 2. Mail hab ich übersehen. Danke euch.


----------



## HisN (29. April 2017)

Jashnok schrieb:


> Bringt es was bei Pascal die Spannung zu erhöhen? Hab gehört, dass die Karten davon kaputt gehen? Wie ist das jetzt? Kann mir das einer erklären?



Wenn Du das gehört hast, dann musst Du doch nur nachlesen 

Nvidia zu Pascal: "Maximale Spannung verkurzt Lebensdauer auf ein Jahr" [Artikel der Woche]

Und falls Du ein bisschen hier den Thread überfliegst.....

die meisten landen bei 2Ghz mit 1V Spannung, weil Du darüber sowieso eher ins Power-Target rennst anstatt mehr FPS zu bekommen.


----------



## chaotium (29. April 2017)

Nein keine Chance Afterburner sagt nein danke 

EDIT: NV Inspekto ebenso


----------



## HisN (29. April 2017)

Bei mir hat die Anleitung damals geklappt.
Du gehst in den Profile-Ordner von Deinem AB
Suchst Dir die cfg-Datei mit der Hardware-ID Deiner Karte raus, und fügst dann den genannten Eintrag in die .cfg ein.


----------



## chaotium (29. April 2017)

Ja erstmal Danke für den Link, aber mein Afterburner stellt sich quer


----------



## Grestorn (29. April 2017)

***gelöscht, da Missverständnis ***


----------



## chischko (29. April 2017)

So... EVGA FE ist da und unter Wasser. Kurzes Fazit: Ultrateil! 
Im Witcher schafft sie die 2025 stable ohne auch nur in die Nähe von 50°C bei 25°C Raumtemperatur zu kommen. Screenshot by Lightshot
Mal sehen was sie so im Faltbetrieb bringt und was die restlichen Benchmarks wie Timespy etc. noch ergeben. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufriefen.


----------



## chischko (30. April 2017)

Also im Faltbetrieb gehen um die 1,2 Mio PPD () und in sonstigen Spielen überall ne satte Mehrleistung zur 980Ti. 

Kann mir mal bitte aber jemand nen ordentliches Bios für die EVGA FE posten? Danke!!


----------



## Jashnok (30. April 2017)

Was ist der Faltbetrieb bzw. PPD?


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die Palit Jetstreams von technischer Seite exakt gleich aufegbaut sind? Die normale Jetstream ist aktuell ziemlich günstig, könnte man ja einfach auf ne Super Jetstream flashen.


----------



## Grestorn (30. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte aber jemand nen ordentliches Bios für die EVGA FE posten? Danke!!



Was erwartest Du Dir von einem anderen BIOS? 

Meine FE geht unter Wasser auch bis 2050 konstant und stabil. Darüber wird sie instabil. Mehr wird auch mit einem anderen BIOS nicht gehen, und die kleinen Einbrüche wegen dem Powerlimit wirst Du m.E. kaum wirklich fühlen können und im 3DM vielleicht bestenfalls an dritter Stelle des Werts sehen, wenn überhaupt. 

Ohne jetzt besondere Mühe anzuwenden: 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME (Timespy 10461)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME (Firestrike Ultra 7509)




Jashnok schrieb:


> Was ist der Faltbetrieb bzw. PPD?



Stichwort: Folding@Home. Du findest dazu Threads hier im Forum. PPD sind "Projects per Day" und eine Maßeinheit, wie schnell man Falten kann.


----------



## chischko (30. April 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du Dir von einem anderen BIOS?
> 
> Meine FE geht unter Wasser auch bis 2050 konstant und stabil. Darüber wird sie instabil. Mehr wird auch mit einem anderen BIOS nicht gehen, und die kleinen Einbrüche wegen dem Powerlimit wirst Du m.E. kaum wirklich fühlen können und im 3DM vielleicht bestenfalls an dritter Stelle des Werts sehen, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab selbst noch nie am Bios rum gepfuscht und will nen stabiles haben.... und nicht jedes mal den MSI Afterburner anwerfen müssen manuell etc. (kann ihn nicht im Autostart haben... irgendwas aus der Kombination Aquasuite, Afterburner und Openhardwaremonitor sorgt für nen Freeze wenn im Autostart, deswegen manuell notwendig). 
... Heißt das nicht Points per Day? Glaube das kann man ja ziemlich gleich setzen.


----------



## alexberlin (30. April 2017)

Servus,
Ist solch ein Spulenfiepen üblich bei der 1080ti?
Als ich das erste Spiel gestartet habe dachte ich wirklich das jemand mit ner Kettensäge vor meinem Fenster steht...

Entschuldigt bitte die Qualität^^
https://1drv.ms/f/s!Aqo_ylHHmp8ng0LMV0CUuz3P_6w-


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

alexberlin schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ist solch ein Spulenfiepen üblich bei der 1080ti?
> Als ich das erste Spiel gestartet habe dachte ich wirklich das jemand mit ner Kettensäge vor meinem Fenster steht...
> 
> ...


Sicher das es nicht die Lüfter sind? Lässt sich jetzt nicht so wirklich raus hören, was den Lärm verursacht. Halt die am besten kurz an, evtl schleift da was.


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. April 2017)

Spulenfiepen kann nicht "üblich" sein, den es ist von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich. Wann tritt es den auf, sprich bei welchem FPS-Wert.

Meine GTX1080 "fiept" zum Beispiel erst im 4 stelligen Bereich, was in manchen Menüs (z.B, bei Witcher 3) stören kann.
Sollte das Spulenfiepen erst bei hohen FPS-Zahlen auftreten, dann hilft dir eine Framebegrenzung weiter.
Zum Beispiel mit dem NVidia Inspector:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexberlin (30. April 2017)

Das ging schon bei 60-70 fps los, selbst mit aktiviertem vsync (60) fps und 80% Auslastung.
Denke nicht das es die Lüfter sind, da sich der Ton immer verändert wenn ich im Spiel nach oben und unten schaue.
Getestet in WD2 und Wildlands


----------



## Guffelgustav (30. April 2017)

alexberlin schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ist solch ein Spulenfiepen üblich bei der 1080ti?
> Als ich das erste Spiel gestartet habe dachte ich wirklich das jemand mit ner Kettensäge vor meinem Fenster steht...
> 
> ...



Wow, das hört sich wirklich so an, wie wenn der Nachbar die Hecke stutzt 
Also meine 1080Ti Strix hat das nicht so krass. Merke es nur wenn ich z.B. im Witcher im Menü bin und ca. 1500 FPS fahre. Ansonsten im Normalbetrieb bis 200 FPS (DOOM) höre ich da nichts.
Habe meine allerdings auch undervoltet, vllt. wirkt sich das auch positiv darauf aus. Diese Beobachtung haben mehrere im dazugehörigen Thread hier im Forum gemacht.


----------



## chischko (30. April 2017)

Mich wundert, dass das Geräusch so tieffrequent ist, denn es unterscheidet sich ja doch deutlich von den üblichen Geräuschen die man so kennt vom Spulenfiepen... Ich persönlich würde damit nicht leben wollen und sie umtauschen denn das geht weit über das übliche bekannte Whining hinaus.... Meine hat zwar leichtes SPulenfiepen aber bei WEITEM nicht in diesem Frequenzband und v.A. auch nicht in dieser niedrigen FPS-Riege.


----------



## alexberlin (30. April 2017)

Die Karte habe ich auch direkt wieder eingepackt, wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob ich bei einer Austauschkarte mit demselben Lärm rechnen muss.


----------



## chaotium (30. April 2017)

Also meine FE ist die erste Karte, bei der ich noch kein Spulenfiepen höre ^^

Zum Thema Leistung;

Als ich die Karte gekauft habe, dachte ich nicht an so krasse FPS Sprünge, ich dachte da so an 20 FPS mehrleistung.
Karte eingebaut und getestet, mit BF1. Die Kinnlade viel runter. In Ultra Einstellungen im Durchschnitt 140-160 FPS. Je nach Karte. Ich dachte Afterburner spinnt 
Zweites Spiel gestartet. F1 2016 mit Hoch einstellungen. Im Durschnitt 150-185 FPS, je nach strecke und was gerade ab geht 

Also den Sprung hatte ich nicht mal von der 780TI auf 980TI.

Schon ein krasses geiles Teil 

Mal schauen was unter Wasser noch möglich ist


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also meine FE ist die erste Karte, bei der ich noch kein Spulenfiepen höre ^^
> 
> Zum Thema Leistung;
> 
> ...


Also du sagst von 980TI auf 1080TI lohnt sich definitiv?


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. April 2017)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Wow, das hört sich wirklich so an, wie wenn der Nachbar die Hecke stutzt
> Also meine 1080Ti Strix hat das nicht so krass. Merke es nur wenn ich z.B. im Witcher im Menü bin und ca. 1500 FPS fahre. Ansonsten im Normalbetrieb bis 200 FPS (DOOM) höre ich da nichts.
> Habe meine allerdings auch undervoltet, vllt. wirkt sich das auch positiv darauf aus. Diese Beobachtung haben mehrere im dazugehörigen Thread hier im Forum gemacht.



Das Karten im 4 stelligen Bereich zu fiepen anfangen ist den modernen Karten und ihren hohen Taktfrequenzen geschuldet. Alle Meine Karten ab Maxwell hatten ein "fiepen" im 4 stelligen FPS-Bereich. Aber dem ist mit einem Framelimiter schnell beizukommen. Ärgerlich wird es erst, wenn das "fiepen" schon beginnt bevor das Maximum erreicht ist, das der Monitor darstellen kann.

Ich habe meine Karte auf 143 FPS aus 2 Gründen limitiert: 

1. Um mir das fiepen in manchen Gamemenüs zu ersparen.

2. Um in der GSync-Range des Monitors zu bleiben und dadurch Tearing sicher auszuschließen.

Da ich sowieso keine kompetativen Multiplayer wie CS:Go spiele kratzt mich diese Begrenzung auch nicht.



robbe schrieb:


> Also du sagst von 980TI auf 1080TI lohnt sich definitiv?



Für mich hat sich der Sprung von der GTX980Ti auf die GTX1080 gelohnt. Eigentlich aus anderen Beweggründen (Lautstärke) vorgenommen, hat der Umstieg zum Kauf eines WQHD-Monitors mit 144Hz und GSync geführt. 

Daher würde ich sagen, dass der Sprung von einer GTX980Ti auf eine GTX1080Ti definitiv lohnt. Voraussetzung, du machst es nicht um bessere Werte in 1080P zu bekommen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ntqolsk36wM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Guffelgustav (30. April 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Also du sagst von 980TI auf 1080TI lohnt sich definitiv?



Ich bin ebenfalls von einer 980Ti Strix OC auf die selbige 1080Ti.
Der Leistungszuwachs ist enorm und mir ging es genauso wie xtrame90.
Habe zwar einen ordentlichen Boost erwartet, aber was bei rum kam hat mich vom Stuhl gehauen.
Bestes Beispiel bei mir ist Witcher 3@1440p:
Vorher: ca. 70-80 FPS mit angepassten Settings - also hier und da auch mal nur medium/low, kein Hairworks
Jetzt: Alles auf max., Hairworks auf max. inkl. AA, etc. und ich fahre konstant um die 90-100FPS - trotz Undervolting und dadurch etwas niedrigerem Takt

Falls du in 1080p spielst, schließe ich mich FortuneHunter an.
Aber für 1440p ist es einfach traumhaft


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls von einer 980Ti Strix OC auf die selbige 1080Ti.
> Der Leistungszuwachs ist enorm und mir ging es genauso wie xtrame90.
> Habe zwar einen ordentlichen Boost erwartet, aber was bei rum kam hat mich vom Stuhl gehauen.
> Bestes Beispiel bei mir ist Witcher 3@1440p:
> ...


Spiele in UWQHD (3440×1440), sollte sich also lohnen.


----------



## chaotium (30. April 2017)

ja es lohnt sich, vor allem bei WQHD 

Keine Ahnung wo die Mehrleistung her kommt, aber das Teil ist ein knaller


----------



## Guffelgustav (30. April 2017)

Für mich hat sich das eben nicht "nur" wegen der Leistung gelohnt.
Meine 980Ti wurde immer um die 74° heiß, drehte mit 2200-2300 RPM und war dementsprechend laut.
Das hat sich teilweise angehört, als würde auf dem Vordach vor meinem Fenster ein Heli landen 

Die 1080Ti dreht jetzt, wenn ich sie maximal trete, mit 1500-1600 RPM bei 67°. 
Das waren zumindest die höchsten Werte die ich messen konnte und auch nur nach 20 Loops Firestrike Extreme.
Ingame habe ich bisher nicht mehr als 65° gesehen. 
Das ist für mich ein riesiger Unterschied


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. April 2017)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Für mich hat sich das eben nicht "nur" wegen der Leistung gelohnt.
> Meine 980Ti wurde immer um die 74° heiß, drehte mit 2200-2300 RPM und war dementsprechend laut.
> Das hat sich teilweise angehört, als würde auf dem Vordach vor meinem Fenster ein Heli landen



Im Sommer bei Far Cry Primal hat meine sogar die 87°C Marke geknackt bei 2300 RPM (EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ ACX2.0+) und Heli kann ich bestätigen. Das war der Hauptgrund für mich auf die GTX1080 Gamerock von Palit zu wechseln.


----------



## chischko (30. April 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Also du sagst von 980TI auf 1080TI lohnt sich definitiv?



Ja!


----------



## Palmdale (30. April 2017)

Kann ich bestätigen, ca 50% Mehrleistung! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (30. April 2017)

Zum Teil auch weit mehr.
Abseits von 1080p sind es 60 - 70% mehr als mit einer 980 TI.


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

Mein armes Konto. Seit Wochen kämpft meine Vernunft gegen meine FPS Geilheit und ihr machts mir nicht leichter.


----------



## Ralle@ (30. April 2017)

Du willst die Karte doch 
Dann hast was neues zum spielen und das Gefühl ist unbezahlbar


----------



## Viking30k (30. April 2017)

Ich habe den gleichen Tausch hinter mir  ( GTX 980TI gegen 1080TI) Grund war aber das ich einen UWQHD (3440×1440) Monitor gekauft hatte die 980 TI machte damit nur wenig Spaß Mass Effect Andromeda oder auch Black desert waren ohne die Details runterzudrehen kaum Spielbar selbst Fallout 4 ohne HD Mods brachte die 980er in die Knie und das mit FullHD Monitor damals noch^^

Die 1080er TI Stemmt das in 3440x1440  mit allem auf Max erstaunlich gut selbst ohne Wasserkühlung noch 

Also ja lohnt sich total mehr als ich selber vermutet habe ^^


----------



## DrEvil2055 (30. April 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Mein armes Konto. Seit Wochen kämpft meine Vernunft gegen meine FPS Geilheit und ihr machts mir nicht leichter.



Also wenn ich du wäre , würde ich mir Sie KAUUUUUUUUUUUUFEN.

Kauf Kauf Kauf..... =D 

Ne im Ernst, das ist eine richtig Geile KARTE häufig besser sogar als ein PORN.


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

Würde mir die Palit Jetstream holen, die kostet aktuell nur knapp über Referenz und mit meiner 980TI Jetstream bin ich Kühlertechnisch recht zufrieden.


----------



## Palmdale (30. April 2017)

Haben die Super Jet Streams auch die doppelten Lüfter wie die Game Rock? Hat ja bei techpowerup net so doll funktioniert im Test. Afaik auf die schnelle keinen Test gefunden. Is die scho lieferbar?


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Haben die Super Jet Streams auch die doppelten Lüfter wie die Game Rock? Hat ja bei techpowerup net so doll funktioniert im Test. Afaik auf die schnelle keinen Test gefunden. Is die scho lieferbar?


Die normale Jetstream ist vei vielen gängigen Händlern für 739€ lieferbar. Scheint den selben Kühler wie meine 980TI zu haben, der funktioniert ganz gut. Und da ich mal annehme, das die technisch identisch zur Super Jetstream ist, könnte man wahrscheinlich sogar das Bios dieser aufspielen, um von Werk aus ordentlichen Takt zu haben.


----------



## blautemple (30. April 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Haben die Super Jet Streams auch die doppelten Lüfter wie die Game Rock? Hat ja bei techpowerup net so doll funktioniert im Test. Afaik auf die schnelle keinen Test gefunden. Is die scho lieferbar?



Nein die hat wohl den normalen Kühler der 1080, wie gut der aber mit der erhöhten Abwärme der Ti klar kommt weiß ich nicht


----------



## Guffelgustav (30. April 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Haben die Super Jet Streams auch die doppelten Lüfter wie die Game Rock? Hat ja bei techpowerup net so doll funktioniert im Test. Afaik auf die schnelle keinen Test gefunden. Is die scho lieferbar?



Soweit ich weiß, haben die Super/JetStream normale Lüfter.
Ein User im CB-Forum hat die Super JetStream und meinte, dass die genau so ist wie die 980Ti. 
Er ist auch von 980Ti auf 1080Ti gewechselt, beides die gleiche Palit gewesen.

GeForce GTX 1080 Ti: Partnerkarten von Asus bis Zotac im Uberblick - Seite 38 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

Meine 980TI Super Jetstream kommt nicht über 73°c bei annehmbarer Lautstärke. Denke die 1080TI wird nicht so enorm viel mehr Abwärme produzieren, das der Lüfter Probleme bekommt.


----------



## blautemple (30. April 2017)

Was ist für dich "annehmbare Lautstärke" 
Gib einfach an wie viel RPM die Lüfter der Karte beim zocken haben


----------



## Jashnok (30. April 2017)

Nachdem jetzt das Heft 06/2017 da ist: Welche 1080 Ti ist zu empfehlen? Ich hatte überlegt mir die Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme Gaming zu holen. Oder die EVGA FTW3, leider gibt es da ja noch keine Tests zu... Was meint ihr dazu? Welche ist die kühlste?


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was ist für dich "annehmbare Lautstärke"
> Gib einfach an wie viel RPM die Lüfter der Karte beim zocken haben


1300rpm nach 10min Furmark. Wobei da sicher noch Optimierung möglich ist. Die Max Temp scheint nämlich auf 72°c festgelegt zu sein, da geht sie nicht drüber.


----------



## blautemple (30. April 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> 1300rpm nach 10min Furmark. Wobei da sicher noch Optimierung möglich ist. Die Max Temp scheint nämlich auf 72°c festgelegt zu sein, da geht sie nicht drüber.



Du zockst Furmark 
Ne, ich meinte beim ganz normalen zocken


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

Hab ich jetzt keine Zeit für, dürfte aber auch nur minimal weniger sein, da sie da auch komplett am  Auslastungslimit fährt.


----------



## Palmdale (30. April 2017)

Gut, die Abwärme wäre nen offener Punkt, doch die 980Ti die ich selbst bis vor kurzem mein Eigen nannte war in der Tat echt top! Hoffen wir mal, dass Palit zumindest diese Serie fortführen kann 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Palmdale (30. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nein die hat wohl den normalen Kühler der 1080, wie gut der aber mit der erhöhten Abwärme der Ti klar kommt weiß ich nicht



Gut, die Abwärme wäre nen offener Punkt, doch die 980Ti die ich selbst bis vor kurzem mein Eigen nannte war in der Tat echt top! Hoffen wir mal, dass Palit zumindest diese Serie fortführen kann 



Jashnok schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt das Heft 06/2017 da ist: Welche 1080 Ti ist zu empfehlen? Ich hatte überlegt mir die Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme Gaming zu holen. Oder die EVGA FTW3, leider gibt es da ja noch keine Tests zu... Was meint ihr dazu? Welche ist die kühlste?



Top-Produkt-Auszeichnung haben die MSI Gaming X 11G und die Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme Edition bekommen, letztere kühlt tatsächlich wirklich alle Hitzequellen. Von der MSi bin ich persönlich auch überzeugt 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (30. April 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Gut, die Abwärme wäre nen offener Punkt, doch die 980Ti die ich selbst bis vor kurzem mein Eigen nannte war in der Tat echt top! Hoffen wir mal, dass Palit zumindest diese Serie fortführen kann



Mal gucken, die eigene Messlatte haben sie mit der Gamerock ja extrem niedrig gelegt...


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

Werd mir die Jetstream dann heute wohl im Midnight Shooping bei Mindfactory holen. 739€ für eine sicherlich gute Custom Karte ist aktuell unschlagbar.


----------



## blautemple (30. April 2017)

Jo und zur Not kannst du sie ja noch zurückschicken...


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

Falscher Post.....


----------



## blautemple (30. April 2017)

Das würde ich löschen, nur im Marktplatz


----------



## robbe (30. April 2017)

Der übliche User sollte den nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Unterton in dem Post verstehen, aber hast Recht. Die Mods hier werden auch immer empfindlicher.


----------



## danomat (2. Mai 2017)

So. Endlich fertig. Evga 1080ti FE mit dem ac3

Werd dann erstma ans benchen gehen und mal die taktraten anpassen. 
Wie weit geht man denn so ungefähr mit dem Speichertakt? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Mai 2017)

was hast du für Temperaturen? Ist das ganze leise ? Ich glaube ich wäre auf die Hybrid III 120/140 gegangen, die scheint auch ganz ordentlich zu sein.


----------



## danomat (2. Mai 2017)

grad ma firestrike ultra laufen lassen: 120%powertarget, +100mhz oc karte + speicher:  6831 punkte,  grafikscore 7025 punkte.   61 grad und der lüfter im vergleich zur 1080er palit gamerock viel leiser.  die alte palit wurde hier bis 70 grad warm und lief dann 100% lüfter.  
wobei mich das während dem zocken nicht stört da geschlossene kopfhörer.    NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 1

hatte damals den hybrid 2 auf einer gtx 770 inkl h110 für die cpu. war mir beides zu laut im idle (pumpe macht halt geräusche). da ich den pc im schlafzimmer stehen habe und oft filme usw schau. da bin ich dann schon sehr hellhörig


----------



## Klutten (2. Mai 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Der übliche User sollte den nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Unterton in dem Post verstehen, aber hast Recht. Die Mods hier werden auch immer empfindlicher.



Empfindlicher, wenn wir zum Schutz aller hier im Forum Angebote ahnden, die außerhalb des Marktplatzes getätigt werden? Zudem geht es in so einem Fall nicht nur um ein paar läpische Euros, über die auch schon genügend Leute traurig waren.


----------



## robbe (4. Mai 2017)

Meine 1080TI Jetstream ist heute angekommen. Leistung ist wie erwartet, was Lautstärke und Temperatur angeht, bin ich aber etwas enttäuscht.
Im Vergleich zur 980TI Jetstream liegt die Temperatur beim Gamen bei ca. 78°c statt 72°c und der Lüfter dreht mit 1800 statt 1300rpm und das ganze bei annähernd gleichem Stromverbrauch (ganzes Sysrem).Mal schauen ob sich da noch was optimieren lässt, ansonsten kommt ne Wakü drauf.


----------



## grutin (4. Mai 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Meine 1080TI Jetstream ist heute angekommen. Leistung ist wie erwartet, was Lautstärke und Temperatur angeht, bin ich aber etwas enttäuscht.
> Im Vergleich zur 980TI Jetstream liegt die Temperatur beim Gamen bei ca. 78°c statt 72°c und der Lüfter dreht mit 1800 statt 1300rpm und das ganze bei annähernd gleichem Stromverbrauch (ganzes Sysrem).Mal schauen ob sich da noch was optimieren lässt, ansonsten kommt ne Wakü drauf.



Wow,  das hört sich für mich echt enttäuschend an 

1800 zu 1300 ich schon massig. Gut dass ich die doch noch nicht bestellt habe. 

Dürfte ich dich fragen, was du für ein Gehäuse hast (silent und gedämmt?) und wie die Gehäusebelüftung ist (größe bzw. Anzahl Lüfter rein / raus)?

Wenn du ja mit der gleichen Hardware-Umgebung den Vergleich durchgeführt hast, dann ist es klar, dasss das gute Konzept von Palit bis zu der 1080 nicht ausreicht, um auch die 1080ti zu kühlen. 
Mir geht es mehr darum, wie sich die Karte in meinem BeQuiet dark base pro 900 mit 2x 140 silent wings einsaugend und 1x 140 silent wings + 1x 120 noctua aussaugend verhalten würde. Daher wäre ich für deine Info sehr dankbar.


----------



## robbe (4. Mai 2017)

grutin schrieb:


> Wow,  das hört sich für mich echt enttäuschend an
> 
> 1800 zu 1300 ich schon massig. Gut dass ich die doch noch nicht bestellt habe.
> 
> ...


An der Umgebung hat sich nichts geändert. Gehäuse ist ein Uraltes Aerocool Baydream mit aktuell eher durchschnittlicher Belüftung. Das heißt, ein 120er bläst auf Höhe der Graka rein und ein 120er auf Höhe der CPU wieder raus.  Da die gesamte Front aus Lochgitter besteht, könnte man theoretisch alles mit 120ern zu pflastern. Nur nach hinten raus bleibts bei dem einen 120er.

Allerdings hatte ich die ganze Sache vorhin mal im offenen Aufbau, viel geändert hat sich dabei an den Werten nicht


----------



## Grestorn (4. Mai 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Meine 1080TI Jetstream ist heute angekommen. Leistung ist wie erwartet, was Lautstärke und Temperatur angeht, bin ich aber etwas enttäuscht.
> Im Vergleich zur 980TI Jetstream liegt die Temperatur beim Gamen bei ca. 78°c statt 72°c und der Lüfter dreht mit 1800 statt 1300rpm und das ganze bei annähernd gleichem Stromverbrauch (ganzes Sysrem).Mal schauen ob sich da noch was optimieren lässt, ansonsten kommt ne Wakü drauf.



Klingt nach wenig optimalen Wärmeschluss zwischen GPU und Lüfter... sprich zu viel oder falsch verwendete Leitpaste.


----------



## grutin (4. Mai 2017)

Die 1080ti wird sicherlich auch mehr Wärme als die 980ti erzeugen, oder? Vielleicht staut sich da einfach zu viel Wärme jetzt in den Gehäuse, was nicht da Außen schnell genug gelangen kann und daher laufen die Lüfter höher.
Daher liegt es vielleicht doch nicht an der 1080ti jetstream, sondern an den alten Lüftungskonzept deines Gehäuses im Zusammenspiel mit eine größere Wärmequelle als vorher.

Habe schon des Öfteren hier gelesen, dass diese Karten in nicht ideal belüfteten Gehäusen entweder so laut werden (Lüfter müssen mehr arbeiten, da insgesamt alles viel wärmer wird) oder runter takten würden. 

Werde noch ein paar Berichte abwarten und bedanke mich herzlich bei dir, dass du mir/uns deine Erfahrungen mitgeteilt hast.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Mai 2017)

grutin schrieb:


> Die 1080ti wird sicherlich auch mehr Wärme als die 980ti erzeugen, oder?



Nein, die Leistungsaufnahme (und damit Wärmeabgabe) ist die gleiche.


----------



## robbe (4. Mai 2017)

Angesichts der neueren Architektur und des nicht gestiegenen Stromverbrauchs bin ich eigentlich nicht von einer erhöhten Abwärme ausgegangen. Selbst wenn diese etwas gestiegen ist, sollte das ja nicht solchen massiven Auswirkungen haben. Aber mal richtige Tests abwarten. Aus der Computer Base Ecke, gab es neulich die Andeutung, das ein Testmuster der Super Jetstream erwartet wird, nachdem die Gamerock so gefloppt ist.


----------



## Palmdale (4. Mai 2017)

Der ideale Vergleich bzw Gegentest in Sachen Gehäuse wäre jetzt zb eine msi oder gigabyte. Musste ich damals bei der 980Ti ebenso machen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robbe (4. Mai 2017)

Bin jetzt nicht so scharf drauf, zum Vergleichen noch eine weitere 1080TI zu kaufen. Dann warte ich lieber Tests ab, mal schauen ob die zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen. Könnte ja testweise mal die WLP tauschen.


----------



## Palmdale (4. Mai 2017)

Tjaja, hatte schon was, 1.500€ in Grafikkarten aufm Tisch zu haben. 
Vielleicht tauschen? Oder "bessere" doch teure Alternativen kaufen? Hält sie wenigstens den Takt um die 1900Mhz 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robbe (4. Mai 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Tjaja, hatte schon was, 1.500€ in Grafikkarten aufm Tisch zu haben.
> Vielleicht tauschen? Oder "bessere" doch teure Alternativen kaufen? Hält sie wenigstens den Takt um die 1900Mhz
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


Der Boost bleibt bei knapp 1900Mhz. Zur Wahl steht jetzt, WLP tauschen und schauen was das bringt; falls es nicht besser wird, einfach ne Wakü drauf hauen; oder ganze Karte gegen eine hochpreisige TI tauschen. Letzteres würd ich nicht bevorzugen, da ich das Geld genauso gut in ne Wakü investieren könnte.


----------



## Palmdale (4. Mai 2017)

Das mit der Wakü stimmt natürlich, hatte ich gar nicht bedacht  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (5. Mai 2017)

Servus zusammen! Hab da nen Problem... 
Habe ne EVGA 1080Ti FE mit Fullcover WaKü drauf und das Spulenfiepen ist echt zum auswachsen! Leistung ist Top und auch sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden....
Schon bei 20-30FPS ist das Fiepen aber echt laut und übertönt alles Andere und beim Falten F@H oder in Menüs von BF1 ist es echt extrem.. 
Was wäre euer Rat? RMA bei EVGA öffnen? Wie schnell sind die eurer Erfahrugn nach? (Produkt ist registriert)... Andere Idee? Gekauft wurde sie bei Digitalo.


----------



## chaotium (5. Mai 2017)

Dann müssten ja alles bei der FE Spulenfiepen haben. Ich kann dazu noch nichts sagen, weil bei mir die Wakü erneurt wird und deshalb nur der NV Kühler werkelt. Und das teil ist eh ne Turbine XD


----------



## blautemple (5. Mai 2017)

Evga ist schon sehr schnell, nur ist Spulenfiepen halt eigentlich kein RMA Grund, versuchen kannst du es aber natürlich mal.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Guffelgustav (5. Mai 2017)

Zum Thema Spulenfiepen und RMA:
Am Anfang habe ich bei meiner Strix nicht wirklich etwas wahrnehmen können.
Vor 2 Tagen aber hab ich bemerkt, dass die extrem fiept. Ka, ob ich vorher einfach taub war oder es tatsächlich erst aufgetaucht ist.
Die Karte habe ich seit knapp 1,5 Wochen. Das Fiepen ist mehr ein knattern/knacken - in etwa wie bei einer AiO deren Pumpe nicht richtig läuft.
Das Geräusch kommt sobald Load drauf ist, ganz egal wie viel FPS. Es wird auch nicht leiser, wenn weniger FPS anliegen im Vgl. zu einem Menü oder so.

Werde diese Karte innerhalb der 14-tägigen Frist zurückschicken und eine neue ist bereits unterwegs.
Habe aber mit ASUS telefoniert, um mal zu hören was die dazu sagen.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass man solch eine Karte problemlos durch die RMA bekommt - selbst bei ASUS 
Der Mitarbeiter sagte mir, dass sofern das Fiepen/Knattern durchgehend auftritt bei Load, egal welche FPS, es seiner Ansicht nach kein normales Spuelenfiepen sein kann.
Inwieweit ASUS da aber wirklich eine RMA durchführen würde, weiß ich nicht und werde ich auch nicht testen. Die Arbeit mach ich mir nicht und umgehe das durch den Widerruf.
Werde bei MM aber Bescheid geben, dass die Karte nen Schlag hat und die diese bloß nicht an nen weiteren Kunden schicken sollen.

Eine Frage hätte ich an euch:
Wenn man ne GPU neu kauft, dann ist doch der eigentliche Karton, also der bunte mit reichlich Marketingbildchen, normalerweise versiegelt durch kreisförmige Sticker an den Laschen oder nicht?
Meine 980Ti war nämlich auf genannter Art versiegelt.
Die 1080Ti von MM jedoch nicht und ich frage mich, ob das nicht evtl. bereits ein Rückläufer war...


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Mai 2017)

Ich habe auch schon mal eine GTX 970 wegen Spulenfiepen bei EVGA "ge-RMA-d". Das Ganze 5 Tage gedauert.

@chischko: Kannst Du mit einem anderen NT das Phänomen nachstellen?


----------



## chischko (5. Mai 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> @chischko: Kannst Du mit einem anderen NT das Phänomen nachstellen?



Ich hab leider kein anderes NT zur Hand, aber eigentlich hieß es doch bei der GTX9xxer Generation, dass das E10 da am wenigsten anfällig für ist, oder? 

Also nach gesammeltem Input werde ich mal nen RAM starten in der Hoffnung, dass sie mir direkt ne neue GPU zusenden und diese dann von dem Leid befreit ist und ich nicht ohne GPU da stehe. Ansonsten werde ich vom WIderrufsrecht Gebrauch machen und mir wo anders eine besorgen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. Mai 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Dann müssten ja alles bei der FE Spulenfiepen haben. Ich kann dazu noch nichts sagen, weil bei mir die Wakü erneurt wird und deshalb nur der NV Kühler werkelt. Und das teil ist eh ne Turbine XD



Spulenfiepen ist keine "Massenphänomen" im "niedrigen" FPS-Bereich ... Im hohen 3-4 stelligen FPS Bereich hat fast jede Grafikkarte Spulenfiepen. Aber im "niedrigen" FPS-Bereich tritt es nicht so häufig auf und hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.


----------



## blautemple (5. Mai 2017)

Man muss hier auch zwischen dem normalen Spulenfiepen und Spulenzirpen unterscheiden. Spulenfiepen tritt für gewöhnlich erst im hohen fps Bereich auf, Zirpen aber eigentlich immer, die Frage ist nur ob man das Zirpen denn auch hören kann


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Mai 2017)

Wenn du deine Karte untervoltest (~0,900V) sollte das Spulenfiepen schon stark minimiert werden. Am besten mal testen und Schauen


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Mai 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Karte untervoltest (~0,900V) sollte das Spulenfiepen schon stark minimiert werden. Am besten mal testen und Schauen


Bei ner 1080ti mit Fullcover Wakü liegt das Ziel wahrscheinlich nicht darin zu undervolten, selbst wenn damit eine Verbesserung zu Stande kommt.


----------



## grutin (5. Mai 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Bin jetzt nicht so scharf drauf, zum Vergleichen noch eine weitere 1080TI zu kaufen. Dann warte ich lieber Tests ab, mal schauen ob die zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen. Könnte ja testweise mal die WLP tauschen.



Kann ich verstehen, es gibt schönere Sachen im Leben


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. Mai 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Bin jetzt nicht so scharf drauf, zum Vergleichen noch eine weitere 1080TI zu kaufen. Dann warte ich lieber Tests ab, mal schauen ob die zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen. Könnte ja testweise mal die WLP tauschen.



Schau dir mal Raffs Gettomod an. Vielleicht ist das eine Lösung für dich: Live aus dem PCGH-Lab: Luftermod fur die Palit Game Rock GTX 1080 Ti


----------



## robbe (5. Mai 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Raffs Gettomod an. Vielleicht ist das eine Lösung für dich: Live aus dem PCGH-Lab: Luftermod fur die Palit Game Rock GTX 1080 Ti



Geile Sache, wenn Softwareseitig nix mehr geht und auch neue WLP nichts bringt, dann wirds halt so gemacht.

Hab jetzt die WLP getauscht. Viel gebracht hats nicht, Temp bleibt gleich, Lüfter hat immerhin 100rpm weniger als vorher. Ist mir echt ein Rätsel, gleicher Stromverbauch, gleicher Kühler, gleiche Umgebung wie die 980TI, trotzdem deutlich heißer und Lauter.

Bin grad am Undervolting dran, wobei nach den ersten Versuchen scheinbar auch hier keine Wunder zu erwarten sind.


----------



## grutin (5. Mai 2017)

@robbe
Für mich hört sich das seitens Palit schon ziemlich enttäuschend an... Mein Glaube an diesen Hersteller bezüglich "Leistung/Lautstärke" sinkt zunehmend.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (5. Mai 2017)

@robbe: schick das Ding zurück wenn du damit nicht zufrieden bist (vorausgesetzt du bist noch in der Rückgabefrist) . Leider hat palit bei den ti's richtig schlechte Arbeit abgeliefert...bei den 1070/1080er top Ti Flop ! Ich kann dir nur die aorus ans herz legen. Bin mit meiner top zufrieden. Außerdem wird bei dieser Karte wirklich ALLES wichtige gekühlt.


----------



## grutin (5. Mai 2017)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur die aorus ans herz legen. Bin mit meiner top zufrieden. Außerdem wird bei dieser Karte wirklich ALLES wichtige gekühlt.



Die ist aktuell auch bei mir ziemlich weit oben. Warte aber noch auf reviews der jetstream ti, wenn es auch schlecht ausfällt, dann Aorus.

Aktuell schwanke ich noch, weil manche user in den Foren sehr gut über die jetstream 1080 ti berichten. Meistens nach einem Upgrade von der 980 ti stellen die keinen Unterschied wegen Lautstärke fest. Daher bin ich aktuell noch stutzig.


----------



## robbe (5. Mai 2017)

grutin schrieb:


> Die ist aktuell auch bei mir ziemlich weit oben. Warte aber noch auf reviews der jetstream ti, wenn es auch schlecht ausfällt, dann Aorus.
> 
> Aktuell schwanke ich noch, weil manche user in den Foren sehr gut über die jetstream 1080 ti berichten. Meistens nach einem Upgrade von der 980 ti stellen die keinen Unterschied wegen Lautstärke fest. Daher bin ich aktuell noch stutzig.


Ich hab mit der 1080TI Jetstream die gleichen Temps und Lautstärke(Drehzahl) im offenen Aufbau, wie mit der 980TI Super Jetstream im geschlossenen Gehäuse.


----------



## grutin (6. Mai 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich hab mit der 1080TI Jetstream die gleichen Temps und Lautstärke(Drehzahl) im offenen Aufbau, wie mit der 980TI Super Jetstream im geschlossenen Gehäuse.



@robbe
Ich weiß, und danke dir dafür.

Hier andere Meinungen:

1. GeForce GTX 1080 Ti: Partnerkarten von Asus bis Zotac im Uberblick - Seite 38 - ComputerBase Forum

2. GeForce GTX 1080 Ti: Partnerkarten von Asus bis Zotac im Uberblick - Seite 39 - ComputerBase Forum (anderes Prob vorhanden, aber nicht dass die laut sind. Anscheinend ein Lüfter defekt und Lüfter-Hysterie ) Aber auch der bestätigt, dass die Lüfter so um den 1250 Bereich drehen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Mai 2017)

grutin schrieb:


> ... (anderes Prob vorhanden, aber nicht dass die laut sind. Anscheinend ein Lüfter defekt und Lüfter-Hysterie ) ....



Jeder empfindet Lautstärke anders und es kommt auch immer drauf an was vorher im Rechner verbaut war ... Kommen ich von einer R9 390 von Gigabyte empfindet man auch eine Karte mit 2000 RPM noch als leise. 
Ist man aber Karten wie die Palit GTX 980 Ti Jetstream gewohnt, dann ist die GTX1080Ti Jetstream schon zu laut.

Der Wechsel von einer EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ auf meine GTX 1080 Gamerock war Lautstärke- und Temperaturtechnisch ein Traum.

Bei den 1080 Tis scheint die EVGA GTX1080Ti FTW diesmal die bessere Karte zu sein, wenn man sie mit den Palit-Karten vergleicht. 

Daher sollte man sich auch nie an einen Hersteller binden, sondern sich von Fall zu Fall entscheiden.


----------



## robbe (6. Mai 2017)

Nur ist der Preis der 1080TI Jetstream aktuell eben unschlagbar. Die 980TI war Top, also hab ich mir gedacht, kann man ja nix verkehrt machen.


----------



## Wooddy (6. Mai 2017)

also meine gaming X 1080 ti ist bei 1700RPM aus dem fractal gehäuse aber sehr gut zu hören...
Gaming profil
vorne Tür auf und 12V die beiden front 140mm fractal stock lüfter (

leise ist das nicht gerade....

oder ich bin schon zu verwöhnt.

die nächste wird dann wohl ne wasserkarte.....


----------



## Guffelgustav (6. Mai 2017)

Kurzes Update und noch mehr Fragezeichen:
Neue Strix OC heute gekommen, noch lauteres Spulenzirpen als die, die bisher im System lief und sogar im Idle leicht vorhanden. Als Sahnehäubchen ist diese dazu noch eine totale OC-Krücke - die geht also definitiv zurück.
Bin jetzt am überlegen, die erste Strix zu behalten - das Zirpen nehme ich nur beim Zocken ohne Headset wahr, welches ich aber i.d.R. immer auf habe.
Die Möglichkeit ein anderes NT zu testen habe ich leider nicht.
Einzig verbleibende Möglichkeit wäre, eine dritte 1080Ti zu bestellen, evtl. eine MSI,  und schauen, ob diese auch zirpt/fiept...?
Was meint ihr? 
Könnte das eher am NT liegen, weil beide auf die gleiche Art und Weise zirpen? Lediglich die Lautstärke war unterschiedlich.
NT ist ein DPP11 850W, ca. 1 Jahr alt. Meine vorherige 980Ti hatte damit keine Probleme.

Ärgert mich schon sehr, dass man knappe 900 Tacken raushaut und die Karte dann in jeglichem Bereich Lärm verursacht :/


----------



## chischko (6. Mai 2017)

Evtl. noch EVGA probieren als alternativen Hersteller. Hab gerade ne FE eingebaut und die zirpt auch krass schon im niedrigen Last- und FPS Bereich... im hohen unerträglich. Hab jetzt nen RMA gestartet und hoffe, dass die nächste GPU das nicht hat. Ansonsten muss ich jetzt dann bald vom Kauf zurücktreten und ne andere holen... irgendeine wird dann schon nich so krass sein in Sachen Zirpen...


----------



## Todesklinge (6. Mai 2017)

Habe seit gestern die Asus 1080ti strix oc und die wird richtig heiss.
Nachdem ich die Karte eingebaut habe und die Treiber komplett frisch installiert habe, läuft die Karte in spielen mit einem ab werk, turbo von 2000mhz und 11008 mhz ram.
Dabei mit ca. 77 Grad.

Ist das normal?
Habe die jetzt auf 1900mhz gedrosselt, denn die Temperatur gefällt mir gar nicht.

Als Gehäuse habe ich das Dark Base 900 Pro, big tower und ebenfalls eine Wasserkühlung für meine CPU. Alles so verbaut wie in der Anleitung.
Vorne ziehen 2 Lüfter rein, oben ziehen zwei Lüfter rein (durch den Kühlblock) und einer bläst raus (hinten).
Die glasscheibe ist nahe der Grafikkarte fast kochend heiss.
Obwohl ich so ein gutes Kühlkonzept habe, sind die Temperaturen noch zu hoch.
Unter Last auch ziemlich laut


----------



## Wooddy (6. Mai 2017)

und wie hoch drehen dabei die lüfter schon ?

hier meine msi 1080 ti in BF1 WQHD 96Hz; alles Ultra
https://abload.de/img/cccccirs7j.jpg

ab 1500RPM wirds merklich laut
50% Lüfter ist super (ca 1400RPM)


----------



## robbe (6. Mai 2017)

Wenn sich die Lautstärke in einem akzeptablen Rahmen bewegt, sind 77°c bei 2000Mhz doch in Ordnung.

Wenn ich mir die letzten Posts hier durch lese, kann ich meiner Jetstream doch was gutes Abgewinnen, sie hat kein Spulenfiepen.


----------



## Palmdale (6. Mai 2017)

Kann morgen mal anno in den Ring werfen mit meiner msi, vielleicht hab ich ja auch nochn paar Minuten in der Bf1 trial  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorecj (6. Mai 2017)

Ich möchte mich hier mal einklinken.

Also ich bin mit meiner GamingX unzufrieden. Zuerst die Startprobleme, die ich schon in nem anderen Thread besprochen hatte, aber das ist eher ein Mobo Problem (ist aber auch eins von MSI). Nachdem die Karte endlich erkannt wurde, hab ich die Karte getestet und, das OC Potential ist echt unterdurchschnittlich. Ich hab in Spielen keine 2GHz gesehen, ohne Absturz. Der Treiber braucht auch mehrere Minuten zum Resetten. Das hab ich so noch nicht erlebt.
Heute ist mir zudem noch Aufgefallen, das die Lüfter im Idle laufen. Dann stellte ich fest, das meine Karte nie in einen 2D Takt runterfährt, sondern immer unter Windows mit 1544MHz unterwegs ist. Das kann doch nicht normal sein. Ich hab jetzt auch die letzten vier Treiber, die seit 1080ti-Release erschienen sind, ausprobiert und selbst im aktuellen Treiber von vorgestern geht der Takt nicht runter. Auch die ausgelesenen 0,8V klingen erlich zuviel für Idle.

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Vorschlag? Vielleicht mach ich irgendwo einen Fehler.


----------



## barmitzwa (6. Mai 2017)

gibt es eigentlich schon Vergleichstests zu der palit jetstream 1080ti in Bezug auf Lautstärke und Temperatur? Finde irgendwie nur Tests zu der Gamerock.


----------



## BHouse (6. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Habe seit gestern die Asus 1080ti strix oc und die wird richtig heiss.
> Nachdem ich die Karte eingebaut habe und die Treiber komplett frisch installiert habe, läuft die Karte in spielen mit einem ab werk, turbo von 2000mhz und 11008 mhz ram.
> Dabei mit ca. 77 Grad.
> 
> ...



Servus,

ich schreib mal was dazu, weil ich ein ähnliches Setup habe (Dark Base 900 pro + Asus 1080Ti Strix OC).

Bei mir wird die Karte, selbst mit manuellem OC auf 2050 mhz bei 22 Grad Raumtemperatur nie über 69 Grad heiß wenn die Gehäuselüfter voll laufen. Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich nur die Stock Lüfter verbaut habe (Zwei in der Front die reinblasen und einen hinten der rausbläst.

Also entweder blockiert in deinem Gehäuse etwas (Kabelmanagement etc.) die Luftzirkulation, oder die Karte läuft nicht optimal.


----------



## Palmdale (6. Mai 2017)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich schon Vergleichstests zu der palit jetstream 1080ti in Bezug auf Lautstärke und Temperatur? Finde irgendwie nur Tests zu der Gamerock.


Leider noch nicht. 

@thorecj

Hm, das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht von meiner behaupten. Lüfter stehen still, oc hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht getestet bis auf das PT, so hält sie sich eigentlich knapp über 1900Mhz. 

Bin aktuell unterwegs, kanns morgen gern mal testen. Welche Spiele nutzt du? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Guffelgustav (6. Mai 2017)

So schnell gehts!
MSI gerade bestellt und Retoure der einen Strix eingeleitet.
Zweite Strix werde ich am Montag gemütlich im MM einfach abgeben, spare ich mir den Weg zur Post. Wohne ca. 10 Min vom MM entfernt 

Mal sehen, ob die MSI ohne Zirpen/Fiepen im low-FPS Bereich daherkommt. Ansonsten geht die Suche munter weiter.
Finde es absolut inakzeptabel 800-900€ für eine Karte auszugeben, die dann nicht dem Rest meines Systems gerecht wird.

Dabei dachte ich damals nach dem Monitorkauf, dass ich so ne Lotterie nie wieder mitmachen muss....^^


----------



## Wooddy (6. Mai 2017)

ich hab nur teils extremes fießen jenseits von 300 fps in game menüs.

aber hört sich echt fies an 

im idle ist meine karte fast silent möchte ich sagen.
(ich hänge da nicht mim kopf dran beim surfen)

da die preise der msi momentan sehr nach unten gegangen sind würd ich die der asus auf jedefall vorziehen.


----------



## Guffelgustav (6. Mai 2017)

Der Preis ist hierbei natürlich auch ein netter Nebeneffekt, wobei für mich nicht ausschlaggebend.
Meine Strix fängt bei jeglicher Belastung an zu Zirpen und das ist echt belastend, wenn man sich den Preis vor Augen hält.
Wäre es auch nur bei 300 FPS+ dann würde ich sie behalten, da ich nen cap auf 144 hab.
Aber das ist leider nicht der Fall und nach 2 Versuchen mit einer Strix, gebe ich MSI mal ne Chance. 
Bin auch sehr gespannt, ob die MSI die 2GHz@1v schafft. Das zusammen mit einem zirpenfreien Betrieb wäre schon fast wie ein 6er im Lotto


----------



## Wooddy (6. Mai 2017)

2056 MHz lief ohne abstürze. aber wurd mir zu warm, bzw. war mir die 2fps nicht wert, die leisere geräuschkulisse aber allemal. (bis 1500RPM ists angenehm) 
drüber "störts" etwas finde ich.. 

aber sonst macht sie einen guten eindruck.


----------



## grutin (6. Mai 2017)

Wooddy schrieb:


> und wie hoch drehen dabei die lüfter schon ?
> 
> hier meine msi 1080 ti in BF1 WQHD 96Hz; alles Ultra
> https://abload.de/img/cccccirs7j.jpg
> ...



Habe aktuell eine MSI gaming x 980 (ohne ti). War mir von Anfang nicht besonders leise, aber die EVGA war noch lauter (damals).

Wenn ich bestimmte Spiele spiele, höre ich die etwas. Bei anderen Spielen (wie Tomb Raider), geht richtig die Post ab, da dreht die sehr laut (1700 Umdrehungen). Und das höre ich aus meinem Dark Base pro 900 definitiv heraus.

Daher möchte ich nicht mehr MSI (zumindest wenn es Alternativen gibt). Danke für deinen kurzen Bericht.


----------



## grutin (6. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Heute ist mir zudem noch Aufgefallen, das die Lüfter im Idle laufen. Dann stellte ich fest, das meine Karte nie in einen 2D Takt runterfährt, sondern immer unter Windows mit 1544MHz unterwegs ist. Das kann doch nicht normal sein. Ich hab jetzt auch die letzten vier Treiber, die seit 1080ti-Release erschienen sind, ausprobiert und selbst im aktuellen Treiber von vorgestern geht der Takt nicht runter. Auch die ausgelesenen 0,8V klingen erlich zuviel für Idle. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Vorschlag? Vielleicht mach ich irgendwo einen Fehler.



Läuft da nicht vielleicht was im Hintergrund, was GPU-Leistung verbraucht? Ich hatte auch vor ein paar Monaten die Situation, dass ein Lüfter im Idle öfters mal anging, und wieder aus (gaming x 980 4g). Wusste nicht was es war.
Es gibt ein Tool von Nvidia (bei mir unter ""C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Control Panel Client\NvGp"), der zeigt dir die GPU-Last an. Schau mal nach, ob irgendwas im Hintergrund läuft und GPU-Leistung in Anspruch nimmt. Bei mir war es ein Tool names "Zettelkasten". Der lief bei mir konstant im Hintergrund (war auch von mir gewollt). Nur wusste ich nicht, dass er konstant an der GPU-Leistung zehrte, daher schaltete sich dann und wann ein Lüfter für ein paar Minuten kurz ein.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Mai 2017)

BHouse schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich schreib mal was dazu, weil ich ein ähnliches Setup habe (Dark Base 900 pro + Asus 1080Ti Strix OC).
> 
> ...



Unterschied zwischen dir und Todesklinge: Du heizt dein gedämmtes Gehäuse nicht auf, in dem du die Abwärme der CPU mit ins Gehäuse beförderst. Aber ob das 8 Grad ausmacht? 

@Todesklinge: 77 °C sind kein Beinbruch. Selbst meine GTX1080 (Palit Gamerock) wird im Sommer unter Volllast 75°C "heiß" und das nur mit dem Werks-OC. 
Die GTX1080Ti hat eine wesentlich höhere Abwärme und sie wird hier ja noch an ihre Grenzen getrieben.

Bei der EVGA GTX980Ti SC habe ich im Sommer bis zu 87°C gesehen und dass auch nur mit der Werksübertacktung. 83°C waren "normal".



thorecj schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hier mal einklinken.
> 
> Also ich bin mit meiner GamingX unzufrieden. Zuerst die Startprobleme, die ich schon in nem anderen Thread besprochen hatte, aber das ist eher ein Mobo Problem (ist aber auch eins von MSI). Nachdem die Karte endlich erkannt wurde, hab ich die Karte getestet und, das OC Potential ist echt unterdurchschnittlich. Ich hab in Spielen keine 2GHz gesehen, ohne Absturz. Der Treiber braucht auch mehrere Minuten zum Resetten. Das hab ich so noch nicht erlebt.
> Heute ist mir zudem noch Aufgefallen, das die Lüfter im Idle laufen. Dann stellte ich fest, das meine Karte nie in einen 2D Takt runterfährt, sondern immer unter Windows mit 1544MHz unterwegs ist. Das kann doch nicht normal sein. Ich hab jetzt auch die letzten vier Treiber, die seit 1080ti-Release erschienen sind, ausprobiert und selbst im aktuellen Treiber von vorgestern geht der Takt nicht runter. Auch die ausgelesenen 0,8V klingen erlich zuviel für Idle.
> ...



Schau mal in den Treibereinstellungen auf was dein Energieverwaltungsmodus steht. Sollte hier "Maximale Leistung bevorzugen" stehen, dann taktet die Karte im Idle nicht richtig runter. Hier sollte immer "Optimale Leistung" eingetragen sein, damit es mit dem Runtertakten klappt.


----------



## thorecj (6. Mai 2017)

grutin schrieb:


> Läuft da nicht vielleicht was im Hintergrund, was GPU-Leistung verbraucht? Ich hatte auch vor ein paar Monaten die Situation, dass ein Lüfter im Idle öfters mal anging, und wieder aus (gaming x 980 4g). Wusste nicht was es war.
> Es gibt ein Tool von Nvidia (bei mir unter ""C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Control Panel Client\NvGp"), der zeigt dir die GPU-Last an. Schau mal nach, ob irgendwas im Hintergrund läuft und GPU-Leistung in Anspruch nimmt. Bei mir war es ein Tool names "Zettelkasten". Der lief bei mir konstant im Hintergrund (war auch von mir gewollt). Nur wusste ich nicht, dass er konstant an der GPU-Leistung zehrte, daher schaltete sich dann und wann ein Lüfter für ein paar Minuten kurz ein.



Die Auslastung liegt da bei 0,0%.



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Treibereinstellungen auf was dein Energieverwaltungsmodus steht. Sollte hier "Maximale Leistung bevorzugen" stehen, dann taktet die Karte im Idle nicht richtig runter. Hier sollte immer "Optimale Leistung" eingetragen sein, damit es mit dem Runtertakten klappt.



Hab ich geändert, aber dennoch ändert sich nichts an dem anliegenden Takt.

Beim Testen ist mir heute ein merkwürdiges Verhalten beim Witcher aufgefallen. Nachdem ich (nur sehr knapp und nicht stabil) eine Boost auf 2GHz hinbekommen hatte, sackte ganz plötzlich im Afterburner OSD die Powerauslastung von 117%(maximum bei GamingX) auf ca 60% ab. Dementsprechend halbierten sich auch die Fps und ich hatte ne Superruckelorgie bei 20Fps. Das stabilisierte sich auch nicht wieder und blieb auch so, selbst wenn ich das Spiel neu startete. Erst ein komplketter Neustart des Rechners behob das Problem. Diverse Abstürze resetten auch den Treiber überhaupt nicht, so das ich den ganzen PC resetten muss.

Mir raucht grad echt der Schädel. 


Edit: Ok, wenigstens der 2D Takt steht jetzt, war eben noch ein Neustart nötig und liegt jetzt bei 203MHz/0,65V. Obwohl ich schon bei einigen 0,6V gesehen habe. Mein Gefühl verstärkt sich langsam, das mein Sample wirklich überdurchschnittlich viel Spannung braucht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Mai 2017)

Tritt das nur beim Witcher 3 auf oder noch in anderen Games ... Witcher 3 verträgt sich nicht so gut mit OSDs, daher könnte es hieran liegen.


----------



## thorecj (6. Mai 2017)

Ich habs gerade auch in Crysis3 gehabt. Hatte lt. OSD einen konstanten Takt von 1987MHz, aber das PT wurde plötzlich nur noch zu 80% ausgelastet (kurz vorher waren es noch 110%). Bei 2000MHz oder mehr schmiert mir auch Crysis ab und zwar ohne Treiberreset. Ich hab 10min gewartet und dann den Rechner neu gestartet.
Ich bin mir auch noch immer nicht sicher mit meinem Netzteil. Alle hier im Forum sagen, das das 550Watt Seasonic locker reicht und auch das das die zwei Stromkabel mit 6pin auf 8pin in Ordnung sind.

Bin echt enttäuscht über das Potenzials meines Chips.


----------



## MacBorsti13 (6. Mai 2017)

Aorus 1080 Ti Extreme für 689 € von Amazon????


----------



## Palmdale (6. Mai 2017)

Würd ich sofort ordern, allerdings weist der Kommentar bereits auf Betrug hin. Wohl nur die 1080 ohne ti. Titel und Beschreibung jeweils unterschiedlich, ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorecj (6. Mai 2017)

MacBorsti13 schrieb:


> Aorus 1080 Ti Extreme für 689 € von Amazon???? ��



Boah, jetzt bin ich echt am Überlegen die MSI wieder wegzuschicken. Die Aorus Extreme war von Anfang an mein Favorit.

Edit: Ist geordert. Allerdings schreiben dort viele, das es sich eigentlich um die Aorus 1080 mit 11Gbs handeln soll. Aber die Produktbeschreibung ist eindeutig:
Marke	Gigabyte
Modell/Serie:	GV-N108TAORUS X-11GD
Artikelgewicht:	998 g
Produktabmessungen:	27 x 5 x 12 cm
Modellnummer:	GV-N108TAORUS X-11GD
Formfaktor:	ATX
Prozessorgeschwindigkeit:	1632 MHz
Größe Festplatte:	11264 MB
Graphics Coprocessor:	GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
Chipsatzhersteller:	nVidia
Beschreibung Grafikkarte:	GEF GTX1080 TI
Anzahl HDMI Schnittstellen:	3
Watt:	600 Watt
Betriebssystem:	Ja
Unterstützte Software:	Ja


----------



## Palmdale (6. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Boah, jetzt bin ich echt am Überlegen die MSI wieder wegzuschicken. Die Aorus Extreme war von Anfang an mein Favorit.


Nicht vielleicht doch erstmal eintauschen? Das Angebot von Amazon ist ja eher Fake 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Viking30k (6. Mai 2017)

Habe da mal eine Frage ich habe mir jetzt den Eiswolf bestellt für meine Gtx 1080 ti FE Hat noch jemand zufällig den Kühler bestellt ? der ist ja grad nicht Lieferbar aber der 280er Radiatior der schon befüllt ist ^^ Weis man wann der Kühler verfügbar ist?

Und kann man das Zusammen bauen und ohne Graka laufen lassen um zu sehen ob alles dicht ist?


----------



## thorecj (6. Mai 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Nicht vielleicht doch erstmal eintauschen? Das Angebot von Amazon ist ja eher Fake
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Fake oder nicht, wenn die Produktbeschreibung sagt 1080 Ti, will ich auch ne 1080Ti haben. Wenn Amazon zu dem Preis nicht liefern kann/will oder ein falsches Produkt geliefert wird, habe ich immernoch die Möglichkeit zu stornieren.


----------



## MacBorsti13 (6. Mai 2017)

Denke eher jemand hat die Zahlen verdreht. Ich frage mich nur ob Amazon jetzt liefern muss oder ob die da irgendwie rauskommen....


----------



## blautemple (6. Mai 2017)

Die müssen nichts liefern, der Kaufvertrag kommt erst mit Versand der Ware zustande


----------



## thorecj (6. Mai 2017)

MacBorsti13 schrieb:


> Denke eher jemand hat die Zahlen verdreht. Ich frage mich nur ob Amazon jetzt liefern muss oder ob die da irgendwie rauskommen....



Die kommen da jederzeit raus. Wenn du in den AGBs schaust, das steht, das ein Kaufvertrag erst zustande kommt, wenn die Ware abgeliefert wurde. Bis dahin kannst sowohl du, als auch Amazon vom Kauf zurücktreten.
Bei der MSI für 753€ hatte Amazon auch am nächsten Tag den Preis korrigiert, trotzdem haben alle die bis dahin bestellt hatten nur die 753€ gezahlt. Ich hoffe mal, das sie wieder zu ihren Fehlern stehen und das so stehen lassen.
Zu verlieren hab ich nix.


----------



## Palmdale (6. Mai 2017)

Scheint halt, dass man die 1080er verschickt... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorecj (6. Mai 2017)

Kann sein, aber dann kann man ja noch zurückschicken. Artikel entspricht nicht der Beschreibung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Mai 2017)

Viel Spaß, da sind keine Karten von auf Lager: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080TI AORUS X schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Und ich wette, die wird es auch nicht wieder auf Lager geben.


----------



## thorecj (6. Mai 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, da sind keine Karten von auf Lager: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080TI AORUS X schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Und ich wette, die wird es auch nicht wieder auf Lager geben.



Das war bei der MSI GamingX bis zum 1.Mai auch so. Wenn es nicht sein soll, dann ist es so.
Vielleicht kommt erst noch ne Lieferung. Kann natürlich ein Weilchen dauern, aber hey .. knapp 200€ unter Normalpreis, ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (6. Mai 2017)

So,meine WaKü ist fertig und die EVGA 1080Ti FE unter Wasser.
2025 MHz stable und KEIN Spulenfiepen,bin mehr als zufrieden.

Hat man bei der Ti die Möglichkeit die Vramtemps auszulesen?
GPU,CPU und Wassertemps sind alle gut,wollte nur gerne zur Sicherheit die Vrams checken.
Mit Fullblockwasserkühler kann ich die schlecht mit dem Laserthermometer messen.


----------



## thorecj (6. Mai 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Tritt das nur beim Witcher 3 auf oder noch in anderen Games ... Witcher 3 verträgt sich nicht so gut mit OSDs, daher könnte es hieran liegen.



Also, hab jetzt nen Marathon hinter mir. Das Problem tritt in allen Spielen auf, die ich getestet habe (The Witcher3, Crysis3, Skyrim SE, Enderal, Thief, Tomb Raider, Ark). 
Also beim Overclocking, welches größtenteils nicht mal die 2GHz-Marke knackt, wird irgendwann die Auslastung des PT halbiert und dementsprechend auch die Framerate, während der Takt gleich bleibt und mir der Afterburner ein Voltagelimit attestiert. Kurz darauf schmiert die Karte meist auch ab. Wenn ich aber noch davor das Spiel verlasse, und wieder starte (oder auch ein anderes), ändert sich nichts daran, auch wenn ich die OC Werte wieder auf Stock setze. Nur ein Neustart des gesamten PCs behebt dieses Problem. Bei mehr als +50MHz Offset im Afterburner, friert das Bild jedes getesteten Spiels ein. Dann kann ich ewig warten und der Treiber resettet sich nicht. Auch dann kann ich nur den gesamten PC neustarten. 

Hat irgendein Ti Besitzer schon einmal von so einem Problem berichtet? Oder hat jemand eine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte?

Stock läuft die Karte, auch sehr kühl und leise, aber das sind ja nicht meine Ambitionen.


----------



## chaotium (6. Mai 2017)

ist es normal dass sicch dei Ti bei 120 prozent power target, 300 Watt zieht? Oo


----------



## Palmdale (6. Mai 2017)

Ja, wenn das Spiel die Last veranschlagt 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Viking30k (6. Mai 2017)

Kann man die 1080er TI FE Irgendwie zwingen bei 83° Zu bleiben? wenn die nicht so teuer wäre würde ich das Ding aus dem Fenster werfen Anfangs ist es in jedem Spiel normal und taktet so das die nicht mehr als 83° heiß wird nach 30 Minuten spielen geht die auf 1800mhz hoch und wird zu einem Jet der Spitzenklasse 

Habe auch schon mit dem Afterburner probiert aber die macht nicht was ich will^^

EInfach nervig das Teil und der Eiswolf könnte auch mal bei Alphacool reinkommen dann wäre endlich Ruhe

sowas hatte ich noch nie auch meine 980er ti von EVGA ( Die AC 2.0) machte solche zicken nicht

PS: Welches Spiel läuft ist Egal das passiert sogar in WoW^^

PS: Wenn die so hoch boostet wird sie 88° Heiß und die Lüfter drehen ab ^^


----------



## Wooddy (6. Mai 2017)

Amazon marketplace ist oft fake angebote drin. Wollen bestimmt nur an daten kommen
Da würd ich mir keine großen hoffnungen machen.

Zurück zur Ti
Also auslastung in BF1 ist 99% bzw. Läuft die karte ins powerlimit. Trotzdem über 1900Mhz

Wenn ich PT hochsetze, geht der takt sofort unter 1900mhz
Kapier ich auch nicht.

War aber nur testweise. Im gaming mode reicht mir die karte.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Mai 2017)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Kann man die 1080er TI FE Irgendwie zwingen bei 83° Zu bleiben? wenn die nicht so teuer wäre würde ich das Ding aus dem Fenster werfen Anfangs ist es in jedem Spiel normal und taktet so das die nicht mehr als 83° heiß wird nach 30 Minuten spielen geht die auf 1800mhz hoch und wird zu einem Jet der Spitzenklasse



Dreh doch einfach das Temperaturlimit runter... und schon regelt die Karte früher ab.


----------



## Duke711 (7. Mai 2017)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man bei der Titan Pascal mit dem FE Kühler recht zu frieden war oder ist. Stellt sich mir nur die Frage wie man auf sowas kommt. Die Ti ist relativ baugleich und der FE Kühler ist und bleibt einfach nur absoluter Mist.

Lüfter auf 98% @ 4500 rpm, so laut wie ein Staubsauger, kaum auszuhalten und trotzdem am Temp Limit:

84 °C bei 1870 - 1923 MHz @Standard Spannung @120% PWR

--> Mist


----------



## Schnupfer1 (7. Mai 2017)

Die 1080 ti FE wird immer so laut und heiß bleiben wenn Du nicht auf Leistung verzichten willst.
Die meisten die sich eine FE Kaufen, bauen eh auf Wakü um.
Wenn Du es leiser und Kühler haben willst, bleibt nur ein neuer Kühler.
zbs. von Arctic. ARCTIC | Graphics Card Cooler


----------



## Viking30k (7. Mai 2017)

leider tut sie das nicht nicht mal wenn man auf 70° geht gestern hat die noch selber ab 83° gedrosselt und wurde auch nicht laut

Bestellt habe ich nen Eiswolf für die Karte^^


----------



## RavionHD (7. Mai 2017)

Der Preis der GTX 1080ti sinkt ziemlich rasant, mittlerweile gibt es Modelle schon für ab 700 Euro, Custom ab ca. 725 Euro.
Die 700 Euro Grenze dürfte bald unterschritten werden.

Das ging bei der GTX 980ti nicht sos hcnell, oder?
Könnte das eventuell ein Zeichen sein dass Vega doch nicht so schlecht wird?


----------



## chaotium (7. Mai 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Der Preis der GTX 1080ti sinkt ziemlich rasant, mittlerweile gibt es Modelle schon für ab 700 Euro, Custom ab ca. 725 Euro.
> Die 700 Euro Grenze dürfte bald unterschritten werden.
> 
> Das ging bei der GTX 980ti nicht sos hcnell, oder?
> Könnte das eventuell ein Zeichen sein dass Vega doch nicht so schlecht wird?



Alles nur Spekulationen 

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Dass Vega so gut wird wie NV glaube ich kaum. Und wenn die Karte nur eine Aufgewärmte Fury wird, dann gute nacht XD
Aber das Aufwärmen von AMD kennen wir ja bereits


----------



## Queue (7. Mai 2017)

Viking30k schrieb:


> leider tut sie das nicht nicht mal wenn man auf 70° geht gestern hat die noch selber ab 83° gedrosselt und wurde auch nicht laut
> 
> Bestellt habe ich nen Eiswolf für die Karte^^



Ich habe auch die FE. Bei max Leistung (z.B witcher 3) und einer aggressiven lüfterkurve wird die bei mir max 65 grad @2000mhz heiß bei 100% lüftergeschwindigkeit. Kann es sein das bei deiner irgendwie was nicht stimmt? Bekommt die nicht genug Frischluft? Oder hast du den Rechner so komisch stehen, das sie warme Luft zieht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Mai 2017)

Sorry

Aber 100% Lüfter ist Körperverletzung, das kann man niemanden antun.
Dann lieber eine gute Custom Karte oder Referenz mit alternativen Luft oder Wasserkühler.


----------



## Ryle (7. Mai 2017)

Alter Schwede, ich dachte immer die FEs sind laut was das Buzzing angeht, aber heute morgen hatte ich für nen Bekanntenrechner ne MSI Gaming X 1080Ti verbaut und wie immer fix Far Cry 4 gestartet, da dies im Menü und beim Laden so ziemliche jede GPU zu lustigen Geräuschen zwingt. Aber was die MSI da veranstaltet ist ja unter aller Sau. Hört sich an wie ein Elektrorasierer  

btw. sogar 3 Netzteile getestet um auszuschließen, dass es sich um eine Kombination von Netzteil/GPU handelt. Könnte jetzt natürlich noch mit dem Board zusammenhängen, aber ich gehe nicht davon aus.


----------



## Queue (7. Mai 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> Aber 100% Lüfter ist Körperverletzung, das kann man niemanden antun.
> Dann lieber eine gute Custom Karte oder Referenz mit alternativen Luft oder Wasserkühler.



Kommt ja bald unter Wasser. Habe ich zumindest vor. Bis dahin gute geschlossene Kopfhörer. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dedde (7. Mai 2017)

Ryle schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, ich dachte immer die FEs sind laut was das Buzzing angeht, aber heute morgen hatte ich für nen Bekanntenrechner ne MSI Gaming X 1080Ti verbaut und wie immer fix Far Cry 4 gestartet, da dies im Menü und beim Laden so ziemliche jede GPU zu lustigen Geräuschen zwingt. Aber was die MSI da veranstaltet ist ja unter aller Sau. Hört sich an wie ein Elektrorasierer
> 
> btw. sogar 3 Netzteile getestet um auszuschließen, dass es sich um eine Kombination von Netzteil/GPU handelt. Könnte jetzt natürlich noch mit dem Board zusammenhängen, aber ich gehe nicht davon aus.



fps limit setzten, dann gibts auch keine geräusche


----------



## thorecj (7. Mai 2017)

Ryle schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, ich dachte immer die FEs sind laut was das Buzzing angeht, aber heute morgen hatte ich für nen Bekanntenrechner ne MSI Gaming X 1080Ti verbaut und wie immer fix Far Cry 4 gestartet, da dies im Menü und beim Laden so ziemliche jede GPU zu lustigen Geräuschen zwingt. Aber was die MSI da veranstaltet ist ja unter aller Sau. Hört sich an wie ein Elektrorasierer
> 
> btw. sogar 3 Netzteile getestet um auszuschließen, dass es sich um eine Kombination von Netzteil/GPU handelt. Könnte jetzt natürlich noch mit dem Board zusammenhängen, aber ich gehe nicht davon aus.



Zumindest ein solches Problem kann ich bei mir nicht bestätigen. Dafür hab ich seit dem Einbau der Gaming X das Problem, das mir nur noch das obere linke Bildschirmviertel in FC4 angezeigt wird, somit auch kein navigieren im Menü möglich. 
Aber geräuschmäßig kann ich jedenfalls nicht negatives sagen. Eigentlich der einzige Pluspunkt bei meinem Sample.


----------



## Wooddy (7. Mai 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> fps limit setzten, dann gibts auch keine geräusche


 wie geht das am simpelsten?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2017)

Vsync an machen.


----------



## thorecj (7. Mai 2017)

Mit dem NvidiaInspector zum Beispiel. Oder der RivaTuner, der ja sowieso aktiv ist, wenn du das Afterburner OSD nutzt.
Einen von den zweien nutze ich meist, wenn man im Spiel nicht synchronisieren kann.


----------



## chaotium (7. Mai 2017)

Ich musste auch meine FPS für ein paar Spiele begrenzen, nicht wegen den Fiepen.
Nein ich hatte wegen zu hohen! FPS extreme FPD Drops, sehr förderlich bei Shootern oder Rennspielen XD


----------



## Dedde (7. Mai 2017)

vsync macht nicht immer sinn.  ich hab mir mit  afterburner ein limit von 145 fps gesetzt, hatte auch noch nie unnötige 3000fps im menü, das solche geräusche verursachen kann


----------



## blautemple (7. Mai 2017)

ULTIMATE ASUS 1080TI ROG STRIX AC/LN2 TIPS - HWBOT forum

Schon auf der Founders Edition getestet und läuft soweit, nur der erste DisplayPort Anschluss wird natürlich nicht erkannt 
Ich habe aus Scheiß mal Furmark angeschmissen, der Verbrauch des Chip alleine lag laut HWInfo bei 500 Watt und die Karte hat trotz Morpheus nach wenigen Sekunden die 80 Grad Marke durchbrochen 
Mal gucken ob ich die Tage mal etwas genauer testen kann, dann kann ich auch mal stärkere Lüfter draufschnallen, aktuell laufen nur welche mit maximal 1250rpm, was für die Abwärme etwas zu wenig ist ^^


----------



## Palmdale (7. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hier mal einklinken.
> 
> Also ich bin mit meiner GamingX unzufrieden. Zuerst die Startprobleme, die ich schon in nem anderen Thread besprochen hatte, aber das ist eher ein Mobo Problem (ist aber auch eins von MSI). Nachdem die Karte endlich erkannt wurde, hab ich die Karte getestet und, das OC Potential ist echt unterdurchschnittlich. Ich hab in Spielen keine 2GHz gesehen, ohne Absturz. Der Treiber braucht auch mehrere Minuten zum Resetten. Das hab ich so noch nicht erlebt.
> Heute ist mir zudem noch Aufgefallen, das die Lüfter im Idle laufen. Dann stellte ich fest, das meine Karte nie in einen 2D Takt runterfährt, sondern immer unter Windows mit 1544MHz unterwegs ist. Das kann doch nicht normal sein. Ich hab jetzt auch die letzten vier Treiber, die seit 1080ti-Release erschienen sind, ausprobiert und selbst im aktuellen Treiber von vorgestern geht der Takt nicht runter. Auch die ausgelesenen 0,8V klingen erlich zuviel für Idle.
> ...



Also heut mal der Gegentest. Die Karte taktet sich regulär runter und die Lüfter stehen still. Hab sie mal gegengetestet in Bf1, AC Syndicate und FC4. Bei 117% PT und +75Mhz Offset krieg ich sie knapp auf 2Ghz, aber drüber wirds scho knifflig. Die Lüfter bewegen sich dann um die 55-59%, sprich knapp um die 1500rpm und halten die Karte auf 70-71°C


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings belass ichs meist wenn überhaupt nur beim PT auf 117%, die Karte hat Stand heute eigentlich genug Leistung fürs erste . Wenn ich noch etwas spezifisches gegentesten soll, einfach melden 



Ryle schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, ich dachte immer die FEs sind laut was das Buzzing angeht, aber heute morgen hatte ich für nen Bekanntenrechner ne MSI Gaming X 1080Ti verbaut und wie immer fix Far Cry 4 gestartet, da dies im Menü und beim Laden so ziemliche jede GPU zu lustigen Geräuschen zwingt. Aber was die MSI da veranstaltet ist ja unter aller Sau. Hört sich an wie ein Elektrorasierer
> 
> btw. sogar 3 Netzteile getestet um auszuschließen, dass es sich um eine Kombination von Netzteil/GPU handelt. Könnte jetzt natürlich noch mit dem Board zusammenhängen, aber ich gehe nicht davon aus.



Hm, interessant. Die vierstelligen Fps haben sich bei mir allerdings vom Geräusch her in Grenzen gehalten


----------



## thorecj (7. Mai 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Also heut mal der Gegentest. Die Karte taktet sich regulär runter und die Lüfter stehen still. Hab sie mal gegengetestet in Bf1, AC Syndicate und FC4. Bei 117% PT und +75Mhz Offset krieg ich sie knapp auf 2Ghz, aber drüber wirds scho knifflig. Die Lüfter bewegen sich dann um die 55-59%, sprich knapp um die 1500rpm und halten die Karte auf 70-71°C
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht kannst du mir dann erklären, warum meine Karte zuerst das PL voll ausschöpft (da wechseln sich im Afterburner Powerlimit und Volagelimit regelmäßig ab) und etwas später wird unerklärlicherweise das PL reduziert und die Fps sinken, obwohl der Takt weiterhin stabil anliegt. Dabei wird mir eine Voltagelimitierung bescheinigt.
Je höher der Takt, desto schneller geht das von Statten. Bei The Witcher ging das PL gestern von einer Sekunde auf die ander von 110% auf 55% runter und im selben Verhältnis die Frames von 50 auf 25.
Heute habe ich mal wieder 4 Stunden Ark gespielt (SP), ohne Übertaktung, aber mit erhöhtem PL. Schon nach 10 Minuten dasselbe Spiel nur nicht ganz so heftig: PL von 110% auf 70% runter und die Frames von 40 auf 25 in 2k.
Bisher konnte ich dieses Verhalten in jedem Spiel beobachten und entbehrt jeglicher Logik. Selbst eine Erhöhung der Spannung mit dem Afterburnerregler bringt da keine Änderung.

Einen schlechten Chip zu erwischen, der nicht so hohes OC-Potential hat ist eine Sache, aber das ist was anderes. In the Witcher brachte die GamingX dann bei 25Fps genausoviel Leistung wie meine 980. Das kann nicht normal sein.


----------



## Palmdale (7. Mai 2017)

Wie schnell tritt das ungefähr ein? 

Darüber hinaus würd ich dem ersten Anschein nach die Karte tauschen. Da is wohl was schief gelaufen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorecj (7. Mai 2017)

Je nachdem wie hoch ich takte und wie GPU-lastig das Spiel ist.
Wie gesagt, die Framerate wurde bei Witcher mal halbiert und war damit auf dem Niveau meiner 980. In anderen Spielen war es nicht ganz so dramatisch, aber definitiv spürbar. Meist sank das PL auf ca. 70% schon nach wenigen Minuten und zwar in jedem Spiel. Erst ein Neustart des Systems behob das wieder ... zumindest kurzzeitig.
Auch die Abstürze machen mir sorgen. Versteh mich nicht falsch, beim Overclocking meiner GTX 980 habe ich auch schon mehrere Abstürze verzeichnen können. Meist hatte ich da noch ein Krümchen mehr rausholen wollen, aber der Display Treiber resettete sich nach spätestens 30 Sekunden wieder. Bei meiner 1080ti Gaming X endeten jeglich Abstürze mit einem Freeze, oder sogar damit, das kein Bild mehr über den DP mehr lief. In beiden Fällen konnte ich nur das System resetten.

Ich weiss aber nicht, ob vielleicht auch andere Komponenten da ihre Finger mit im Spiel haben. Die 980er hatte sich in manchen Spielen (u.a. The Witcher) auch nicht so recht mit einer PL-Erhöhung anfreunden wollen, genau wie eine Übertaktung des Speichers. Das trifft inetwa auch auf die Gaming X zu, nur auf einem noch heftigerem Niveau.

Behalten werde ich die Karte dennoch nicht und werde vermutlich von der 30tägigen Rückgabefrist Gebrauch machen. Solange werde ich noch etwas experimentieren. Ob es dann eine andere 1080ti wird, oder ich wie ursprünglich doch noch Vega abwarte ... ???


----------



## wolflux (8. Mai 2017)

BHouse schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich schreib mal was dazu, weil ich ein ähnliches Setup habe (Dark Base 900 pro + Asus 1080Ti Strix OC).
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club
Bist du dir sicher unter 69° bei 2050 MHz? 
Dann lass sie mal bitte  im Firstrike Ultra laufen.
Gruss



chischko schrieb:


> Evtl. noch EVGA probieren als alternativen Hersteller. Hab gerade ne FE eingebaut und die zirpt auch krass schon im niedrigen Last- und FPS Bereich... im hohen unerträglich. Hab jetzt nen RMA gestartet und hoffe, dass die nächste GPU das nicht hat. Ansonsten muss ich jetzt dann bald vom Kauf zurücktreten und ne andere holen... irgendeine wird dann schon nich so krass sein in Sachen Zirpen...



Moin chischco, Cooler Thread 
Hol die eine Gigabyte 1080ti.
Ich habe überhaupt kein Fiepen, kein garnichts aber so günstig wie FE ist sie nicht, 829.00€.
Gruss
wolflux



thorecj schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hier mal einklinken.
> 
> Also ich bin mit meiner GamingX unzufrieden. Zuerst die Startprobleme, die ich schon in nem anderen Thread besprochen hatte, aber das ist eher ein Mobo Problem (ist aber auch eins von MSI). Nachdem die Karte endlich erkannt wurde, hab ich die Karte getestet und, das OC Potential ist echt unterdurchschnittlich. Ich hab in Spielen keine 2GHz gesehen, ohne Absturz. Der Treiber braucht auch mehrere Minuten zum Resetten. Das hab ich so noch nicht erlebt.
> Heute ist mir zudem noch Aufgefallen, das die Lüfter im Idle laufen. Dann stellte ich fest, das meine Karte nie in einen 2D Takt runterfährt, sondern immer unter Windows mit 1544MHz unterwegs ist. Das kann doch nicht normal sein. Ich hab jetzt auch die letzten vier Treiber, die seit 1080ti-Release erschienen sind, ausprobiert und selbst im aktuellen Treiber von vorgestern geht der Takt nicht runter. Auch die ausgelesenen 0,8V klingen erlich zuviel für Idle.
> ...



Die Karte reagiert absolut falsch, tue dir bitte einen Gefallen und werde das Ding los.
Mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen. 
In der Art sind wir uns ähnlich uns suchen den Fehler in unserem System, vergiss es, du wirst immer unzufrieden sein. Dafür ist der Kram ganz klar zu teuer.
Gruss 
wolflux



thorecj schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du mir dann erklären, warum meine Karte zuerst das PL voll ausschöpft (da wechseln sich im Afterburner Powerlimit und Volagelimit regelmäßig ab) und etwas später wird unerklärlicherweise das PL reduziert und die Fps sinken, obwohl der Takt weiterhin stabil anliegt. Dabei wird mir eine Voltagelimitierung bescheinigt.
> Je höher der Takt, desto schneller geht das von Statten. Bei The Witcher ging das PL gestern von einer Sekunde auf die ander von 110% auf 55% runter und im selben Verhältnis die Frames von 50 auf 25.
> Heute habe ich mal wieder 4 Stunden Ark gespielt (SP), ohne Übertaktung, aber mit erhöhtem PL. Schon nach 10 Minuten dasselbe Spiel nur nicht ganz so heftig: PL von 110% auf 70% runter und die Frames von 40 auf 25 in 2k.
> Bisher konnte ich dieses Verhalten in jedem Spiel beobachten und entbehrt jeglicher Logik. Selbst eine Erhöhung der Spannung mit dem Afterburnerregler bringt da keine Änderung.
> ...



2k ist jetzt nicht wirklich dein Ernst?

Ps.:
Die 1080Ti Karten glühen alle wenn man OC betreibt und scheinbar auch im normalen  Betrieb  nicht wirklich  lustig und da ist es egal ob man 700,00€ oder 850.00€ ausgibt.  Ausserdem finde ich den Sprung von einer  980Ti mit 1450-1500 MHz    zu einer 1080Ti nicht soo relevant.
Ob du in 4k/Ultra 30-40 FPS oder 45-55 FPS spielst merkst du nicht, es sei denn man stellt zu Ultra alle NVIDIA-Festures und TXAA4 ein, dann sind 6 GiByte ausgelastet.  Aber das Bild unter 4xTXAA sieht so Hammer aus.
Ich habe mir den Spass gemacht, alle Regler inklusive 50% PT (150 Watt?), und Speichertakt, GPU-Takt auf 4000 MHz  (388GiByte/S), also  absolutes Minimum zu stellen.
Das Ergebnis ist ganz interessant und bin dann in 4k bei ca 35-40 FPS und in 2K ca. 80 FPS. DAS Beste sind die 50°, wie mit Wakü 
Pt bei der Gigabyte sind 125 % und da es nich keine Fullcover gibt, zwinge ich mich ein Backplate-Mod zu machen.


----------



## thorecj (8. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Die Karte reagiert absolut falsch, tue dir bitte einen Gefallen und werde das Ding los.
> Mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen.
> In der Art sind wir uns ähnlich uns suchen den Fehler in unserem System, vergiss es, du wirst immer unzufrieden sein. Dafür ist der Kram ganz klar zu teuer.



Ich sehe schon, wir sind auf einer Wellenlänge. Ich nutze die restlichen Tage bis zum Ende der Rückgabefrist noch ein wenig, aber egal was passiert, ich werd mit der GamingX nicht gut Freund. Also schick ich sie auch zurück. 




> 2k ist jetzt nicht wirklich dein Ernst?



2k in Ark Survival Evolved. Da sind 35-40 Fps nicht zu verachten.




> Die 1080Ti Karten glühen alle wenn man OC betreibt und scheinbar auch im normalen  Betrieb  nicht wirklich  lustig und da ist es egal ob man 700,00€ oder 850.00€ ausgibt.  Ausserdem finde ich den Sprung von einer  980Ti mit 1450-1500 MHz    zu einer 1080Ti nicht soo relevant.
> Ob du in 4k/Ultra 30-40 FPS oder 45-55 FPS spielst merkst du nicht, es sei denn man stellt zu Ultra alle NVIDIA-Festures und TXAA4 ein, dann sind 6 GiByte ausgelastet.  Aber das Bild unter 4xTXAA sieht so Hammer aus.
> Ich habe mir den Spass gemacht, alle Regler inklusive 50% PT (150 Watt?), und Speichertakt, GPU-Takt auf 4000 MHz  (388GiByte/S), also  absolutes Minimum zu stellen.
> Das Ergebnis ist ganz interessant und bin dann in 4k bei ca 35-40 FPS und in 2K ca. 80 FPS. DAS Beste sind die 50°, wie mit Wakü
> Pt bei der Gigabyte sind 125 % und da es nich keine Fullcover gibt, zwinge ich mich ein Backplate-Mod zu machen.



Ich bin grad ein wenig verwirrt. Von welchem Spiel redest du da eigentlich? Normalerweise ist mein Einsatzgebiet auch eher 4k, aber so mancher unoptimierter Early Access Titel schaffts halt nur auf 2k.

Mal nebebei, hattest du nicht vor kurzem noch ne 980ti Classi? Wo kommt denn jetzt da ne Gigabyte her? Wolltest du nicht auch auf Vega warten ... so wie ich. 
Ich schiele ja jetzt aktuell zu meinem einstigen Favoriten unter der 1080tis, nämlich der Aorus Extreme.


----------



## Palmdale (8. Mai 2017)

Mal eingeworfen, das Upgrade von 980Ti auf 1080ti ist mehr als spürbar. Wqhd auf Anschlag ohne nachzudenken und mit gsync von 30 bis 144hz  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CranberryPie (8. Mai 2017)

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080TI AORUS X schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Wenn tatsächlich die 1080ti geliefert wird, geht meine 1080 in Frührente.


----------



## thorecj (8. Mai 2017)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080TI AORUS X schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Wenn tatsächlich die 1080ti geliefert wird, geht meine 1080 in Frührente.



Hab ich auch geordert. Aber vermutlich wird die 1080 mit 11Gbs Speicher geliefert. Deswegen, nicht drauf versteifen.
Allerdings deuten 95% der Produktinformationen auf die 1080ti hin. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## wolflux (8. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, wir sind auf einer Wellenlänge. Ich nutze die restlichen Tage bis zum Ende der Rückgabefrist noch ein wenig, aber egal was passiert, ich werd mit der GamingX nicht gut Freund. Also schick ich sie auch zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist zu recht verwirrt, meine Schuld, Sorry. Ich habe FarCry4 als Grundlage genommen, das es Spiele in 2k mit 35-40 FPS gibt, war mir nicht bewußt, absolut Krass.
Du hast mich erwischt, Samtag Morgen Sonne scheint .... Was soll ich drumherum schreiben, ich konnte nicht mehr anders 
Irgendwie tut es mir weh, diese  Karte zu verkaufen, die ist absolut perfekt im Bios selektiert.  In allem 4k auch ohne Wakü bleibt sie bei dem Takt 1481/3700 und 1493/3500 1.21 Volt sehr  leise und kühl. Bei der Karte brauchst du in Bios 1 nur den Spannungsregler nach oben schieben und jede Stufe der Spannung ergibt eine Taktstufe in 13 MHz Schritten. Im LN2 Bios geht dss ganze nur über das Powertarget, auch total simpel. Hm.Seufz Träne 

Die MSI war auch meine engere Wahl nur das Powerlimit hat mich überzeugt die Gigabyte zu kaufen .
Es ist ja auch nicht gerade so, dass das Geld bei mir überall herumliegt, war schon 1,2 Überlegungen wert  Ach ich bin einfach schwach 
Das ändert aber nicht daran, das ich nicht auf VEGA gespannt bin. 
Gruss


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2017)

35-40fps in Ark bei FHD mit ner 1080ti?


----------



## RavionHD (8. Mai 2017)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080TI AORUS X schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Wenn tatsächlich die 1080ti geliefert wird, geht meine 1080 in Frührente.



Laut Kommentaren handelt es sich hierbei nur um die normale GTX 1080.


----------



## thorecj (8. Mai 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 35-40fps in Ark bei FHD mit ner 1080ti?



In WQHD. In FHD hätte ich um die 60Fps. 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Laut Kommentaren handelt es sich hierbei nur um die normale GTX 1080.



Is egal was die Kommentare sagen (is glaub ich eh nur einer). Die Produktinformationen beschreiben zu 95% die Aorus 1080ti Extreme.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2017)

Achso, warum schreibst du dann 2K?
In FHD hat das ja sogar meine 970 geschafft.


----------



## thorecj (8. Mai 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Achso, warum schreibst du dann 2K?
> In FHD hat das ja sogar meine 970 geschafft.



2k ist doch WQHD, oder nicht. FHD hat auch meine 980 geschafft, aber teils nur mit 30 Fps und auch mit starken Drops. Die Performance hat sich ja seit Beginn der Early Access auch nur unwesentlich verbessert.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2017)

Nein, 2K ist FHD.
Hab lange kein Ark mehr gespielt, halt noch mit der 970 damals vor nem Jahr oder so.


----------



## thorecj (8. Mai 2017)

Wieso ist 2k FHD? Worauf bezieht sich das.

Nebenbei, hab ich jetzt nochmal auf Amazon geschaut und, nachdem ich die gestern auf die fehlerhaften Produktinformationen hingewiesen hatte, haben die heute die Seite aktualisiert.
Allerdings deuten jetzt alle Daten auf eine Aorus 1080ti Extreme hin. Wenn man die Modellnummer und restlichen Spezifikationen vergleicht vom Kerntakt über den Speicherinterface bis hin zur VRam-Menge passt alles nur zu einer 1080ti.

Wenn das ein Fehler sein sollte, wie die Kommentare schreiben, dann bin ich gespannt, ob Amazon dazu steht oder nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2017)

Du willst mir jetzt erzählen, dass du einen Begriff wie 2K benutzt, aber garnicht weisst wofür 2K überhaupt steht.


----------



## thorecj (8. Mai 2017)

Muss ich mich jetzt in die Ecke stellen?

Nee Spaß, ich hab irgendwie 2k immer mit WQHD verbunden.

Edit: Ich komm mir jetzt irgendwie ein bischen blöd vor.


----------



## wolflux (9. Mai 2017)

Nein, mußte du nicht, es gibt schlimmeres
wolflux


----------



## thorecj (9. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Nein, mußte du nicht, es gibt schlimmeres
> wolflux



Zum Beispiel nicht ordentlich funktionierende High End Grafikkarten? 

Hab gestern mal mit Witcher 4k genauer getestet, weil ich vermutet habe, das das PL Problem durch den Voltregler im Afterburner verursacht wird.
1. 15min Stock laufen lassen - 1885MHz alles iO
2. 15min mit PL auf 117% max - 1911MHz alles iO
3. 15min mit 117% PL und Spannung auf 100% - 1924MHz alles iO
4. 15min mit 117% PL, Spannung auf 100% und +50MHz Takt - 1974MHz und nach bereits 1 Minute senkt sich das PL auf 80% und statt einer Limitierung durch das PL wird mir ein Voltlimit angezeigt. 
Das Spiel läuft aber normal weiter, nur das halt auch die Fps in den Keller gehen. Wenn ich noch mehr Takt gebe, senkt sich das PL noch weiter und bei mehr als +70MHz darf ich dann schon den Rechner neu starten.

Ich hab mal, einfach um es auszuschließen, die Temperaturen mit ein paar Fühlern meiner Lüftersteuerung kontrolliert. VRMs hatten eine maximale Temp von 78°C alle anderen lagen teils deutlich tiefer. Also sehe ich hier auch nichts bedrohliches. Zumindest nichts, was die Probleme erklären würde.


----------



## wolflux (9. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel nicht ordentlich funktionierende High End Grafikkarten?
> 
> Hab gestern mal mit Witcher 4k genauer getestet, weil ich vermutet habe, das das PL Problem durch den Voltregler im Afterburner verursacht wird.
> 1. 15min Stock laufen lassen - 1885MHz alles iO
> ...




Dann liegt der Sweetspot zwischen den zwei letzten Takten, wobei ich behaupte das 78° schon Grenzwertig sein können.
1950 MHz?


----------



## thorecj (9. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Dann liegt der Sweetspot zwischen den zwei letzten Takten, wobei ich behaupte das 78° schon Grenzwertig sein können.
> 1950 MHz?



Bei den Wandlern? Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das bei dem Test auf TomsHardware höhere Temps gemessen wurden und bei der Zotac Amp Extreme noch mehr. Backplate im Bereich des Chips und Speicher lagen bei ca.72° und max. ausgelesene 73° Chiptemperatur. Die Lüfter liefen ja auch gerade mal mit 65%.


----------



## wolflux (9. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Bei den Wandlern? Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das bei dem Test auf TomsHardware höhere Temps gemessen wurden und bei der Zotac Amp Extreme noch mehr. Backplate im Bereich des Chips und Speicher lagen bei ca.72° und max. ausgelesene 73° Chiptemperatur. Die Lüfter liefen ja auch gerade mal mit 65%.



Ach du meinst die VRM,  Phasen, nö da hast du recht, das ist nicht viel.
Auf meiner Backplate kannst du Spiegeleier backen.
Heute Abend freue ich mich auf das Austesten und ich wollte noch einen Kühlkörper auf die Backplate setzen aber die Ram sind etwas im Weg. Daher muß ich erst Halterungen anfertigen. Mal schauen ob das etwas bringt oder nur beruhigt


----------



## thorecj (9. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ach du meinst die VRM,  Phasen, nö da hast du recht, das ist nicht viel.
> Auf meiner Backplate kannst du Spiegeleier backen.
> Heute Abend freue ich mich auf das Austesten und ich wollte noch einen Kühlkörper auf die Backplate setzen aber die Ram sind etwas im Weg. Daher muß ich erst Halterungen anfertigen. Mal schauen ob das etwas bringt oder nur beruhigt



Bei den beiden Aorus sind die Backplates auch nicht nur zur Stabilisierung, wie bei MSI oder Zotac, sondern ziehen die Wärme aus dem PCB. Wenn du direkt am PCB und der Backplate messen würdest, hättest du bestimmt eine recht große Differenz. 
Mit Alukühlern und einem gezielten Luftstrom oberhalb der Backplate hättest du garantiert top Temperaturen.


----------



## Chukku (9. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Muss ich mich jetzt in die Ecke stellen?
> 
> Nee Spaß, ich hab irgendwie 2k immer mit WQHD verbunden.
> 
> Edit: Ich komm mir jetzt irgendwie ein bischen blöd vor.



Musst dir nicht blöd dabei vorkommen.
Bei "2K" gilt inzwischen schon das fast "Duden-Prinzip": es wird schon seit so langer Zeit von so vielen Menschen falsch gemacht, dass man es wieder als richtig ansehen kann.

Streng genommen ist 2K tatsächlich nur FullHD, da sich die 2K auf die ca. 2000 Pixel in der horizontalen Bildachse beziehen.
GANZ streng genommen geht es dabei um ein digitales Filmformat mit 2048 Pixeln statt der 1920 bei FHD.
2K resolution - Wikipedia

Aber in der Community wird es immer wieder fälschlicherweise als WQHD interpretiert.
Das geht inzwischen so weit, dass sogar Hersteller ihre WQHD Displays als "2K" bezeichnen. 
*Edit* ASUS klassifiziert sogar ihre Produktgruppen auf der eigenen Homepage so:
4K UHD & 2K WQHD | Monitore | ASUS Schweiz   da kommt man schon fast wieder ins Grübeln.

Nebenbei:
Bei 3840 x 2160  spricht man von 4K, weil es eben fast 4000 Pixel in der Horizontalen hat (und nicht etwa, weil es im Vergleich zu FHD eine 4mal so hohe Auflösung ist).
Manchmal liest man auch von "echtem 4K" was dann 4096 x 2160 sind.


----------



## Guffelgustav (9. Mai 2017)

Dann mal ein Update zu meiner Odyssee 

MSI 1080Ti ist heute gekommen.
Hat ebenfalls, wie die beiden ASUS-Modelle, ein leichtes Zirpen/Fiepen, dieses ist aber weitaus leiser.
Das Geräusch ist aus dem Gehäuse ganz leicht wahrzunehmen, was vermutlich auch an meine Gehör hängt, da ich auf dieses Geräusch ziemlich fixiert bin durch die anderen Karten^^
Ich werde abwarten, wie ich das im Verlauf der nächsten Tage wahrnehme. Glaube aber, dass meine Reise beendet ist und ich diese Karte behalten werde.
Kleiner Vergleich der Karten:
Vom Gefühl her, fühlt sich die MSI viel wertiger an als die Strix - sehr subjektiv, ich weiß.
Bei gleicher Spannung liefert die MSI etwas weniger MHz als die ASUS - meist 3 Steps, also 38MHz. Das sind in etwa 1-2 FPS.
Den Speicher kann ich aber weiter hoch schrauben, habe den bisher aber nur bei +500 getestet - somit ist die Leistung beider Karten nahezu 1:1.
Temp-mäßig kühlt sich die ASUS weitaus schneller ab, braucht aber mehr RPM für die gleichen Temps. Außerdem deckt die Kühllösung von MSI mehr ab als nur die GPU.
Letzter Punkt ist natürlich der Preis, da die MSI mich 80€ weniger gekostet hat. 
Kann diese Karte also, sofern man kein extrem Zirpendes Modell erwischt, durchaus empfehlen. Diese Lotterie ist echt der Wahnsinn


----------



## wolflux (9. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Bei den beiden Aorus sind die Backplates auch nicht nur zur Stabilisierung, wie bei MSI oder Zotac, sondern ziehen die Wärme aus dem PCB. Wenn du direkt am PCB und der Backplate messen würdest, hättest du bestimmt eine recht große Differenz.
> Mit Alukühlern und einem gezielten Luftstrom oberhalb der Backplate hättest du garantiert top Temperaturen.



Ich weiß, deshalb, heute Abend ist sie dran.


----------



## Duke711 (9. Mai 2017)

@ thorecj

Alles uninteressant. Interessant ist die GPU Temp und bei > 65° C fängt die Karte schon an zu drosseln, was sich nicht unbeding an der MHz-Auslese bemerkbar macht, aber an den FPS-Einbrüchen.


----------



## Palmdale (9. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel nicht ordentlich funktionierende High End Grafikkarten?
> 
> Hab gestern mal mit Witcher 4k genauer getestet, weil ich vermutet habe, das das PL Problem durch den Voltregler im Afterburner verursacht wird.
> 1. 15min Stock laufen lassen - 1885MHz alles iO
> ...



Also ohne Spannungsveränderung alles i.O.? Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Spannungskontrolle noch nicht "unlocked" hab, da mir das eigentlich für die paar Mhz net wichtig genug bzw. der Aufwand es nicht wert ist. Ich kann dich allerdings verstehen, wenn Du mehr möchtest


----------



## CranberryPie (9. Mai 2017)

Die 1080ti bei Amazon ist übrigens nochmal 40€ günstiger geworden. Direkt mal storniert und für 649,- neu bestellt. Mal schaun, was dabei rumkommt.


----------



## Keinmand (9. Mai 2017)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Die 1080ti bei Amazon ist übrigens nochmal 40€ günstiger geworden. Direkt mal storniert und für 649,- neu bestellt. Mal schaun, was dabei rumkommt.



Danke für den Hinweis.
Direkt auch mal gemacht


----------



## wtfNow (9. Mai 2017)

GIGABYTE AORUS? Laut den Kommentaren soll da eine ganz normale 1080 ankommen.
Auf der anderen Seite ist sie aber von Amazon direkt... 
Preis ist heiß


----------



## thorecj (9. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ich weiß, deshalb, heute Abend ist sie dran.


Ich bin gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse. 


Duke711 schrieb:


> Alles uninteressant. Interessant ist die GPU Temp und bei > 65° C fängt die Karte schon an zu drosseln, was sich nicht unbeding an der MHz-Auslese bemerkbar macht, aber an den FPS-Einbrüchen.


Is klar, mir ging ja auch nur darum bedenkliche Temperaturen für mein PL Problem auszuschließen. 


Palmdale schrieb:


> Also ohne Spannungsveränderung alles i.O.? Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Spannungskontrolle noch nicht "unlocked" hab, da mir das eigentlich für die paar Mhz net wichtig genug bzw. der Aufwand es nicht wert ist. Ich kann dich allerdings verstehen, wenn Du mehr möchtest


Nein, mit Spannungsregler auf max ist noch alles in Ordnung. Erst wenn ich noch etwas Takt zusätzlich drauf gebe, beginnt das nette Spielchen. Je mehr Takt, desto drastischer der Drop.

PS: Hab mich mal den Amazon Junkies angeschlossen und auch gereordert. 



wtfNow schrieb:


> GIGABYTE AORUS? Laut den Kommentaren soll da eine ganz normale 1080 ankommen.
> Auf der anderen Seite ist sie aber von Amazon direkt...
> Preis ist heiß



Ich glaube aber nicht, das irgendeiner von den Kommentarschreibern schon ein Sample von Amazon in den Händen gehalten hat, wenn sie noch nicht lieferbar ist. 
Ausserdem man hat doch nichts zu verlieren. Ich hab mit noch keinem Shop in Sachen Kulanz so gute Erfahrungen gemacht wie mit Amazon. Ich hab sogar mal ca 3 Monate nach dem Kauf einer SSD eine Gutschrift bekommen, weil der Preis gesenkt wurde.


----------



## wtfNow (9. Mai 2017)

Dito!, sie haben letztens meine 1 Jahr alte mechanische Tastatur zurückgenommen weil eine Taste kaputt war. Beworben waren 50 Mio. Anschläge, hatte schon rechnerisch nicht mal ansatzweise so viele
Ich warte seit Ewigkeiten auf VEGA und habe viele Stunden mit grübeln verbracht, GTX kaufen oder nicht. Jetzt gings zügig


----------



## RFL91 (9. Mai 2017)

Hab mir sie jetzt auch geordert. Weiß einer wie das PCB aussieht wegen nem Fullcover Wasserkühler?


edit: hab das PCB gefunden:


http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=30306


----------



## thorecj (9. Mai 2017)

Hier gibts auch schöne Bilder vom PCB und nen schönen Test.

Platine und Kuhler im Detail - Gigabytes Flaggschiff: Aorus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G im Test


----------



## RFL91 (9. Mai 2017)

ekwb bringt wohl einen Fullcover Kühler in der vierten Mai Woche raus. Evtl. haben wir bis dahin unsere Karten.


----------



## thorecj (9. Mai 2017)

Wenn es denn die richtigen sind.


----------



## RFL91 (9. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Wenn es denn die richtigen sind.



haben sie denn schon einmal falsche rausgebracht?


----------



## thorecj (9. Mai 2017)

Naja der Preis liegt ja immerhin fast 240€ unter Normalpreis. Ist eigentlich zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## RFL91 (9. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Naja der Preis liegt ja immerhin fast 240€ unter Normalpreis. Ist eigentlich zu schön um wahr zu sein.



achso du meinst die Karte, ich dachte an den Kühlblock von ekwb! 


Ja abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## wolflux (10. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Hier gibts auch schöne Bilder vom PCB und nen schönen Test.
> 
> Platine und Kuhler im Detail - Gigabytes Flaggschiff: Aorus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G im Test



Wow, der Mann hat sich ja richtig Mühe gegeben, so eine Testbericht sucht seines gleichen. Richtig gut erklärt, aber genau das was ich erwähnte, ein sehr heiße Rückseite.
Gestern Abend kam ich nur kurz zum Umbau und werde es heute weiter umsetzen die Backplate zu kühlen. Immer etwas anderes kommt dazwischen. 
Gruss


----------



## thorecj (10. Mai 2017)

Is echt schlimm, wenn einem sowas wie Familie oder Arbeit in die Quere kommt.


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

Seltsam.. in dem Test sagt er "Unser Sample läuft mit einer geeigneten Wasserkühlung sogar noch deutlich schneller."
Da frage ich mich, wie er das mit der Wasserkühlung macht...
Ich dachte bisher hat nur Phanteks einen Block für diese Karte konkret angekündigt und der ist noch gar nicht erhältlich.


----------



## RFL91 (10. Mai 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Seltsam.. in dem Test sagt er "Unser Sample läuft mit einer geeigneten Wasserkühlung sogar noch deutlich schneller."
> Da frage ich mich, wie er das mit der Wasserkühlung macht...
> Ich dachte bisher hat nur Phanteks einen Block für diese Karte konkret angekündigt und der ist noch gar nicht erhältlich.



Es gibt reine GPU Kühler die auf jeden Fall passen. Damit wird nur die Prozessoreinheit gekühlt, dazu gibt es dann die passenden passiv Kühler. Ältere Modelle kann man dann zurecht fräsen, mit einem Dremel z.B.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Wow, der Mann hat sich ja richtig Mühe gegeben, so eine Testbericht sucht seines gleichen. Richtig gut erklärt, aber genau das was ich erwähnte, ein sehr heiße Rückseite.
> Gestern Abend kam ich nur kurz zum Umbau und werde es heute weiter umsetzen die Backplate zu kühlen. Immer etwas anderes kommt dazwischen.
> Gruss



Hab ich das aus dem Test richtig verstanden, die Karte boostet aus dem Stand, nur mit maximiertem PT aber ohne Taktoffset bis auf über 2GHz hoch? Das wär echt bemerkenswert...


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2017)

Und Igor hat ein bisschen bessere Beziehungen als der Ottonormalverbraucher.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Hab ich das aus dem Test richtig verstanden, die Karte boostet aus dem Stand, nur mit maximiertem PT aber ohne Taktoffset bis auf über 2GHz hoch? Das wär echt bemerkenswert...


Könnte halt dadurch kommen, dass aufgrund der niedrigen GPU Temperatur alle Taktstufen verfügbar bleiben 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

Wobei hier im Forum ja schon ein paar mal gelesen hat, dass  das ab Werk eingestellte OC Profil der Aorus Karten teilweise ein wenig zu optimistisch ist.

Die Karten stürzen teilweise unter Last ohne manuelles OC ab, weil die Chipqualität bei einem bisschen Pech in der GPU Lotterie nicht mit den Werksvorgaben mithalten kann.

Von daher finde ich besonders hohen Werkstakt jetzt nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft.. 
In dem Test wird ja auch geschrieben, dass man sich das Werks-OC Profil lieber schenken und sich per Afterburner (o.ä.) selbst rantasten sollte.


----------



## wolflux (10. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Hab ich das aus dem Test richtig verstanden, die Karte boostet aus dem Stand, nur mit maximiertem PT aber ohne Taktoffset bis auf über 2GHz hoch? Das wär echt bemerkenswert...



Viel Zeit hatte ich noch immer nicht und ich habe ja "nur" die nicht Extreme obwohl hardwareseitig kein Unterschied besteht, ausser im Bios.
Kurz gesagt ich wollte zuerst das Maximum erfahren und alle Regler nach rechts und die  Lüfter auf gerade noch erträglichen 50-65% ergaben unter Firestrike Ultra diese über 2060 MHz zu 99% konstant. Wie gesagt nur Ultra Bench. 72-74°
Ja der erste Boost war sehr hoch, meine 1960 MHz aber solange sie kühl ist, sagt das überhaupt nichts aus. Ich werde mich dazu noch äußern. Interessanter fand ich alle Regler nach links zu schieben inklusive dem Speicher auf 4000 MHz, GPU bei ca.1400-1500 MHz und Pt auf 50%, Lüfter Einstellungen original und das müssten ja dann ca. 125 Watt sein!?Kaum zu glauben. 
Das was wirklich cool war, ist sind 52° und 4k/Ultra +Gameworks FarCry4 ohne Nebel bei ca.40 FPS.  Das Gezucke der Werte im Spiel macht dich Kirre und das so schnell zu erkennen ist eine andere Geschichte.  Bekomme ich  noch stabiler.
Zur Extreme Gigabyte, diese hat 40 Mhz mehr GPU-TAKT und wird schon stimmen.


----------



## RFL91 (10. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand erfahrung wie lange das dauert wenn Amazon ne Karte nicht lagernd hat oder ist das auch reine Glückssache?


----------



## thorecj (10. Mai 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Wobei hier im Forum ja schon ein paar mal gelesen hat, dass  das ab Werk eingestellte OC Profil der Aorus Karten teilweise ein wenig zu optimistisch ist.
> 
> Die Karten stürzen teilweise unter Last ohne manuelles OC ab, weil die Chipqualität bei einem bisschen Pech in der GPU Lotterie nicht mit den Werksvorgaben mithalten kann.
> 
> ...


Die Aorus Extreme hat doch einen garantierten Boost von gerade mal 1721MHz. Das sollte eigentlich für jede 1080 Ti zu schaffen sein, egal wie schlecht man beim Lotto wegkommt. Die 2GHz ist der freie Boost, der dir aber nicht garantiert wird.


RFL91 schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung wie lange das dauert wenn Amazon ne Karte nicht lagernd hat oder ist das auch reine Glückssache?


Also meine Gaming X hab ich am 1.4. bestellt und wurde am 3.5. geliefert. Ich mach mich jedenfalls auf min 2-3 Wochen Wartezeit gefasst.


----------



## RFL91 (10. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Also meine Gaming X hab ich am 1.4. bestellt und wurde am 3.5. geliefert. Ich mach mich jedenfalls auf min 2-3 Wochen Wartezeit gefasst.



War das Lager da auch leer?


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Die Aorus Extreme hat doch einen garantierten Boost von gerade mal 1721MHz. Das sollte eigentlich für jede 1080 Ti zu schaffen sein, egal wie schlecht man beim Lotto wegkommt. Die 2GHz ist der freie Boost, der dir aber nicht garantiert wird.



Das ist natürlich richtig.
Das nützt dir als Nutzer aber trotzdem relativ wenig, weil die Karte sich ja von sich aus schon nicht mit den garantierten 1721MHz zufrieden gibt.
Wenn sie von sich aus mit den Werkseinstellungen bis in den Absturz hineinboostet, ist das in jedem Fall nervig.

Natürlich kann man den Takt dann einfach ein wenig reduzieren. 
Aber es soll ja auch User geben, die sich mit entsprechender Software gar nicht erst abgeben wollen, sondern einfach out-of-the-box eine schnell aber stabil laufende Karte erwarten.

Von daher hätte Gigabyte sich mit einem etwas vorsichtigerem Werkstakt wohl einen grösseren Gefallen getan.


----------



## synergon (10. Mai 2017)

die aorus boostet mit erhötem powertarget ohne OC schon auf 2038 deswegen schmiert der OC Modus auch ab weil nicht jede gpu 2075 stable ist


----------



## thorecj (10. Mai 2017)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie das gehen soll. Die 1080 Tis laufen doch alle ins Powerlimit bzw wenn man auf 150% erhöht dementsprechend ins Voltlimit. Bei schlechter Chipgüte dürfte der Boost auch nicht hoch genug ausfallen damit die Karte abstürzt, weil sie vorher spätestens von der Spannung limitiert wird. Auch der OC Modus dürfte davon nicht ausgenommen sein.
Der OC Mode bei der Gaming X ist allerdings Quark hoch zehn. Ich musste den Rechner neustarten und während das UEFI geladen wurde, hat mein Board einfach OC Genie aktiviert und die CPU gleich mit übertaktet.



RFL91 schrieb:


> War das Lager da auch leer?



Ja. Erst am 1.Mai  hab ich die Benachrichtigung bekommen inklusive Liefertermin.


----------



## synergon (10. Mai 2017)

ich kann dir gern einen Screenshot machen das die Karte auf 2038 boostet ohne OC
*edit siehe screen ohne offset 2037 mit spannung und 40mhz offset 2075


----------



## thorecj (10. Mai 2017)

Das glaub ich dir sogar. Aber sicher nicht ohne 150% Powerlimit und eventuell erhöhter Spannung. Out of the Box, also mit 250 Watt geht glaub ich selbst der beste GP102 nicht so weit.

Ich hab mir nochmal das Video von Raff zur Aorus Extreme angeschaut und sein Sample kommt Out of the Box auf 1885MHz, mit 150% PL auf 1987MHz und erst mit 100% am Voltregler auf 2038MHz.
Ich denke der Ottonormaluser, der kein Tool nutzt, wird so auch nicht auf 2GHz kommen.

PS: Den GPU-Z Rendertest kannst du aber nicht als Anhaltspunkt nehmen, da boostet meine Ti auch auf über 2GHz, aber im Spiel eben nicht.


----------



## wtfNow (10. Mai 2017)

Nachricht von Amazon:

_"Guten Tag,

wir haben eine wichtige Information zu Ihrer aktuellen Bestellung xxxxxxxxxx.

Sie hatten bei uns folgende(n) Artikel bestellt: 

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080TI AORUS X (11GB GDDR5X Xtreme Edition, ATX) schwarz

Der Artikel wurde von uns auf der Website irrtümlich mit einem falschen Preis ausgezeichnet. Wir mussten ihn daher aus Ihrer Bestellung stornieren. Selbstverständlich wird er Ihnen nicht in Rechnung gestellt.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis - vielleicht haben Sie sich ja schon selbst über den ungewöhnlichen Preis gewundert.

Laut unseren AGB kommt der Kaufvertrag über ein Produkt immer erst mit Absenden der Versandbestätigungs-E-Mail zustande. Hilfsweise erklären wir jedoch die Anfechtung wegen Irrtums.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie den Fehler, den wir mittlerweile korrigiert haben. Bei Interesse bitten wir um Neubestellung des Artikels, sofern verfügbar.

Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis."
_



Na dann warten wir mal weiter auf Vega


----------



## thorecj (10. Mai 2017)

Ach verdammt.

Aber die Hoffnung starb zuletzt.


----------



## RFL91 (10. Mai 2017)

Meh... Empfehlungen in dem Preissegment?


----------



## thorecj (10. Mai 2017)

In diesem Preissegment eigentlich nur noch ne andere 1080Ti, oder dieselbe. Die Aorus (auch die ohne Extreme) sind trotzdem gut.

Wie wärs denn hier: Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080TI AORUS X (11GB GDDR5X Xtreme Edition, ATX) schwarz

Ich hab sie mal bestellt für 717€.

Edit: Wieder storniert. Der Händler wollte plötzlich nur noch Kreditkarte als Zahlungsart. Sicher ist sicher. Es findet sich schon noch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Viking30k (10. Mai 2017)

Die Aorus ist top habe die seit gestern Hammerteil


----------



## grutin (10. Mai 2017)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Die Aorus ist top habe die seit gestern Hammerteil



Welche hast du? Und was ist so klasse dran? Bin nur neugierig, weil es neben der Super Jetstream auch ein Favorit von mir wäre.


----------



## RFL91 (10. Mai 2017)

Bei mir war der Preis ausschlaggebend für die Karte von Amazon. 

Ich werde mir wohl ne FE holen und dann nen ekwb Wasserkühler draufpacken (Single Slot Design!). Oder erreiche ich mit Custom Designs +WaKü bessere Ergebnisse beim OC?


----------



## Duke711 (11. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir sogar. Aber sicher nicht ohne 150% Powerlimit und eventuell erhöhter Spannung. Out of the Box, also mit 250 Watt geht glaub ich selbst der beste GP102 nicht so weit.
> 
> Ich hab mir nochmal das Video von Raff zur Aorus Extreme angeschaut und sein Sample kommt Out of the Box auf 1885MHz, mit 150% PL auf 1987MHz und erst mit 100% am Voltregler auf 2038MHz.
> Ich denke der Ottonormaluser, der kein Tool nutzt, wird so auch nicht auf 2GHz kommen.
> ...



Also die Gigabytes, auch die kleineren 1080 TI Modelle kommen schon mit 120% Power und Standardspannung auf 2012 Mhz, je nach Chipgüte.


----------



## thorecj (11. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Also die Gigabytes, auch die kleineren 1080 TI Modelle kommen schon mit 120% Power und Standardspannung auf 2012 Mhz, je nach Chipgüte.



Aber bestimmt nicht im Spiel und schon gar nicht Out of the Box, also ohne jegliche Tool heran zu ziehen. Versteif dich da nicht auf den GPU-Z Rendertest. Wenn du den Sensortab öffnest, stellst du fest, das da auch bei 2GHz nur ca 50-60% des Powerlimits ausgereizt werden. Deswegen schaffen das auch die billigen Karten, sogar die FE.
Meine MSI steigt da ohne OC und PL mit 1949MHz ein und mit max PL und Volt hab ich schon 2012MHz. In nem halbwegs fordernden Spieleszenario sinds dann aber 100MHz weniger. Ich krieg in keinem Spiel 2GHz stabil, aber der Rendertest läuft bei mir mit 2038MHz. Ohne OC bist du da auch permanent am Voltlimit, während du unter Spielelast fast permanent vom Powertarget limitiert wirst.


----------



## wolflux (11. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt nicht im Spiel und schon gar nicht Out of the Box, also ohne jegliche Tool heran zu ziehen. Versteif dich da nicht auf den GPU-Z Rendertest. Wenn du den Sensortab öffnest, stellst du fest, das da auch bei 2GHz nur ca 50-60% des Powerlimits ausgereizt werden. Deswegen schaffen das auch die billigen Karten, sogar die FE.
> Meine MSI steigt da ohne OC und PL mit 1949MHz ein und mit max PL und Volt hab ich schon 2012MHz. In nem halbwegs fordernden Spieleszenario sinds dann aber 100MHz weniger. Ich krieg in keinem Spiel 2GHz stabil, aber der Rendertest läuft bei mir mit 2038MHz. Ohne OC bist du da auch permanent am Voltlimit, während du unter Spielelast fast permanent vom Powertarget limitiert wirst.



Richtig, GPU-Z Render benutze ich nur für die Sensorenanzeige im Spiel u Benchm. einzustellen, eine andere Aussage ist es für mich selber auch nicht zu gebrauchen, evt. Ministabilität, aber das sind Erfahrungswerte.
Bios-Update habe ich heute Morgen kurz vor der Arbeit gemacht, allerdings aus Garantiegründen noch nicht die Extrem-Version. Pt war vorher 125% wie jetzt richtig 150%.
Das neuste, endlich konnte ich den Mini-Kühlermod  durchführen, leider noch kein Bild zum zeigen, ist auch nicht sonderlich spektakulär einen Handgrossen und dicken schwarzen Kühlkörper mit 5 x 1.5 Mm 7K Wärmeleitpads inklusive 1x Tube ArticSilver 5 zu zeigen, ohne Lüfter da im Luftstrom der Gehäuses montiert wurde. Heute werde ich zum testen kommen und gerne berichten.
Mein erster Eindruck heute Morgen, leider nur kurz, 2076-2088 MHz in FarCry4 4KUltra und alle NVIDIA-Features aktive, glaube sogar 4x TXAA, (goiles Bild), um 40-50 FPS , eher 40 FPS. 
Und jetzt zum Kühler, knapp 61° max. in 15 Minuten .
Also richtig qualvolle Einstellungen  und nach ein paar Minuten aufgehängt bei 2115 MHz.  kurz gesagt die 2076 MHz scheinen stabil zu sein  wie vorher im  Fstrike Ultra getestet. Da waren es 2063 MHz. 
Ich komme mit der GPU-Spannung nicht höher als 1.050 bis 1.062 Volt obwohl 100 MVolt möglich sein sollten. Hm??
GPUZ Version könnte auch falsch anzeigen da evt älter, muss ich nachsehen.


----------



## wolflux (11. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Hab ich das aus dem Test richtig verstanden, die Karte boostet aus dem Stand, nur mit maximiertem PT aber ohne Taktoffset bis auf über 2GHz hoch? Das wär echt bemerkenswert...



Die Antwort war ich noch schuldig, jaein, 1963-1996 MHz also schwankend. Meine Karte ist die NICHT Extrem Version.
Kann ich nicht beurteilen wie schlecht/gut das sein soll aber klingt ganz OK. 
Die 2000 MHz sind schon machbar durch das höher regeln allein des GPU-Taktes, ca. 30-40 MHz etwa, wie immer schwankend.


----------



## Grestorn (11. Mai 2017)

Schon gut, die Aorus X, speziell wenn sie dabei auch noch leise ist. Ggf. ein Kandidat für ein BIOS, dass man mal über meine Wassergekühlte FE flashen könnte. 

Die Spannung ist wohl auch bei allen Boardpartnern auf den selben Wert limitiert, NVidia will sich auf diese Weise auch einfach gegen Reklamationen absichern, was ich auch verstehen kann. Aber der höhere Spielraum beim PT und die höhere Default-Taktung würde sich trotzdem rentieren.


----------



## blautemple (11. Mai 2017)

Ich habe gerade mal, eigentlich nur zum Test, dein Morpheus II gegen einen Arctic Accelero Xtreme III getauscht und ich muss sagen ich bin von der Kühlleistung des Arctic extrem überrascht. Der bleibt bei selber Lautstärke unter absoluter Vollast, also Furmark (  ) ca 7 bis 8 Grad kühler. Wo der Morpheus also ca 68 Grad hatte, habe ich mit dem Arctic nur 60Grad 

Ich glaube der bleibt jetzt erstmal drin, auch wenn er kacke aussieht


----------



## Palmdale (11. Mai 2017)

Wie gut dass man frühzeitig entschieden hat, Grafikkarten kopfüber einzubauen [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolflux (11. Mai 2017)

Klar, wenn man in dieser Preisklasse sucht, möchte man auch von diesen Custom die hochwertigste Karte bezahlen.
Gut wenn die Spannung nunmal so ist, muß man das auch vorerst akzeptieren.  Auch hier gilt wohl diese Kopfsache von 2000MHz und falls man im OC für den Alltag auf fast 400 Watt steht, auch 2100 MHz. Hier aber wäre unter Wasser besser aber ohne Wasser hat auch etwas.
Für mich ist das Wissen, sie kann und muß aber nicht, irgendwo in der goldenen Mitte.
Verbrauch, Hitze, Lautstärke stehen vor dem Takt .Ist aber auch nicht wirklich etwas neues, dass man auf die letzen MHz 100 Watt zusätzlich verbrät.
Ich habe bei 50% Pt auch den Speicher auf 4000 MHz heruntergetaktet, macht auch Spass  und dann die GPU höher takten, falls möglich.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Mai 2017)

Mass effect 3 kann man übrigens in wqhd zocken, ohne dass die Lüfter anspringen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wtfNow (11. Mai 2017)

Naja ich schiele jetzt ein bisschen auf die Zotac 1080Ti AMP ohne "Extreme", 720€.
Wie ist denn so der Performancegewinn von ~1850 zu 2000 MHz?
~3(?) fps mehr in 4K wären mir 100-200€ Aufpreis nicht wert, bei 700€ erwarte ich auch eine hochwertige Karte.

Optik ist mir völlig Banane, sie muss nur im Idle lautlos sein, unter Last etwas(!) hörbar ist ok und ein wenig Puffer zum Temperaturlimit wäre auch nicht schlecht. Könnte was werden mit der Karte wenn Ende des Monats nicht noch eine Überraschung kommt.


----------



## Viking30k (11. Mai 2017)

Mit der Aorus? ich finde die Karte so toll weil die so leise bei last bleibt und ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen schon auf 2GHz boostet 

Nachteil im Gegensatz zur fe meine CPU wird wärmer weil die Grafikkarte die Hitze nur im Gehäuse Wirbelt und nicht direkt raus hätte die fe auch behalten Wen sie meine Einstellungen im afterburner nicht ignoriert hätte

Mass Effekt andromeda läuft wie eine eins mit der aorus mit wqhd


----------



## Chukku (11. Mai 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Wie ist denn so der Performancegewinn von ~1850 zu 2000 MHz?
> ~3(?) fps mehr in 4K wären mir 100-200€ Aufpreis nicht wert, bei 700€ erwarte ich auch eine hochwertige Karte.



Naja 2000 sind gegenüber 1850 halt ca. 8% mehr.
Da die Karte nicht irgendwo sonst einen Botteleneck hat (was bei besonders langsamem Speicher z.B. der Fall wäre), kann man diesen Gewinn auch ungefähr 1:1 auf gewonnene fps umrechnen.

Wenn wir jetzt von ungefähr 50fps Grundleistung bei 1850 MHz ausgehen, wären das also ungefähr +4 fps bei 2000MHz.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Schon gut, die Aorus X, speziell wenn sie dabei auch noch leise ist. Ggf. ein Kandidat für ein BIOS, dass man mal über meine Wassergekühlte FE flashen könnte.



Das wäre auch mein Gedanke gewesen, aber ist inzwischen eigentlich irgendwo bestätigt worden, dass das tatsächlich so funktioniert?
Ich hab in einem britischen Forum nämlich auch schon gelesen, dass das Flashen eines 1080Ti Strix BIOS auf die FE nicht den gewünschten Effekt gebracht hat.
Hatte zwar funktioniert und sah auf den ersten Blick auch alles gut aus, bei genauem Nachmessen des Stromverbrauchs hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass die Karte nach wie vor maximal 300W gezogen hat, statt der erwarteten 330W.

Ich befürchte ja inzwischen, dass die 8+6Pin Karten in jedem Fall nur maximal 300W ziehen können, egal welches BIOS drauf ist.


----------



## thorecj (11. Mai 2017)

Schöne Infos wolflux.
Nachdem das mit der Extreme auf Amazon nun zweimal nicht geklappt hat, überlege ich vielleicht doch "nur" in eine Aorus zu investieren. Leider hab ich im Netz keine vergleichbaren Tests beider Versionen gefunden um mir die Entscheidung zu vereinfachen. Da ich keinen Kühlertausch in Erwägung ziehe interessiert mich vor allem die Leistung des Kühlers und ob das zusätzliche Kupfer auf der Rückseite des PCBs der Extreme jetzt ein zu verschmerzender Vorteil ist oder nicht. Die Backplate und das Bios, mit leicht geringeren Taktraten, scheinen mir im ersten Moment die einzigen Unterschiede beider Karten zu sein. Interessant wäre halt noch, ob Gigabyte, oder Aorus oder wie auch immer, Chips für ihre Modelle selektiert hat oder nicht. Sonst lohnt scheinbar der 40-50€ Aufpreis für die Extreme überhaupt nicht. 

Wenn ich mit der Beta 4.4.0 vom Afterburner den Spannungsregler auf Maximum setze, genehmigt sich meine Karte 1,093V. Das scheint auch, ohne Voltmod, das absolute Limit aller 1080tis (wahrscheinlich auch aller Pascalchips) zu sein. Wenn ich nicht gerade vom Powerlimit gebremst werde, lastet die Gaming X die Spannung unter Last auch recht gut aus, selbst ohne zusätzliches Anheben der Taktraten. Allerdings sind dann auch nur maximal 1937MHz drin. Der Chip ist, in meinen Augen, echt ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Duke711 (11. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt nicht im Spiel und schon gar nicht Out of the Box, also ohne jegliche Tool heran zu ziehen. Versteif dich da nicht auf den GPU-Z Rendertest. Wenn du den Sensortab öffnest, stellst du fest, das da auch bei 2GHz nur ca 50-60% des Powerlimits ausgereizt werden. Deswegen schaffen das auch die billigen Karten, sogar die FE.
> Meine MSI steigt da ohne OC und PL mit 1949MHz ein und mit max PL und Volt hab ich schon 2012MHz. In nem halbwegs fordernden Spieleszenario sinds dann aber 100MHz weniger. Ich krieg in keinem Spiel 2GHz stabil, aber der Rendertest läuft bei mir mit 2038MHz. Ohne OC bist du da auch permanent am Voltlimit, während du unter Spielelast fast permanent vom Powertarget limitiert wirst.



Doch garantiert im Spiel, selbst getestet. Entscheidend ist die GPU Temp und diese liegt bei mir deutlich unter 65 °C.


----------



## Guffelgustav (11. Mai 2017)

Wow, das klingt echt nach einem ziemlich mäßigen Chip :/
Meine Gaming X reagiert auf mehr Spannung relativ unbeeindruckt. Sie schafft bei 1.049v/1.062v ca. 2012MHz stable bei 68°. 
Drehe ich die Spannung auf, gehen ganze 12MHz mehr, also nur 2025MHz. Die Karte senkt den Takt aber aus unerklärlichen Gründen (keine Limits erreicht) irgendwann einfach wieder auf 2012MHz 
Bin mit dem Sample aber ganz zufrieden. Läuft atm bei 1950/5900@0.962v und max. stable wären 2012/6000@1.049v.
Bei den beiden Asus Strix OC die ich hier hatte, gingen bei Spannungserhöhung auch nur 12-25MHz mehr, also auch nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## thorecj (11. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Doch garantiert im Spiel, selbst getestet. Entscheidend ist die GPU Temp und diese liegt bei mir deutlich unter 65 °C.


Davon hätte ich gern nen Screenshot. Aber bitte ein aktuelles, welches sehr GPU-lastig ist, wie The Witche 3. Dann bin ich beeindruckt und würde dir zum erfolgreichen Lottogewinn gratulieren. 


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Wow, das klingt echt nach einem ziemlich mäßigen Chip :/
> Meine Gaming X reagiert auf mehr Spannung relativ unbeeindruckt. Sie schafft bei 1.049v/1.062v ca. 2012MHz stable bei 68°.
> Drehe ich die Spannung auf, gehen ganze 12MHz mehr, also nur 2025MHz. Die Karte senkt den Takt aber aus unerklärlichen Gründen (keine Limits erreicht) irgendwann einfach wieder auf 2012MHz
> Bin mit dem Sample aber ganz zufrieden. Läuft atm bei 1950/5900@0.962v und max. stable wären 2012/6000@1.049v.
> Bei den beiden Asus Strix OC die ich hier hatte, gingen bei Spannungserhöhung auch nur 12-25MHz mehr, also auch nicht der Rede wert.


Deswegen werde ich die Karte auch definitiv nicht behalten. Retoure ist schon angemeldet. Die Spannungserhöhung auf 100 irgendwas im Afterburner bringt auch nur 1-2 Booststeps. Beim manuellen OC kann aber dadurch noch mehr stabil laufen. Deine 2012/6000MHz schafft meine Karte im Spiel nicht einmal. Vielleicht 1 bis 2 Minuten bei 1.093V. 

Edit: Wenn du mit maximiertet Spannung nur 1.063V anliegen hast bei 2025MHz, hat deine Karte sicher auch noch Reserven nach oben, denn wenn nicht Temperatur oder Power limitierten, gehen sicher noch 30-40MHz.


----------



## wolflux (11. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Schöne Infos wolflux.
> Nachdem das mit der Extreme auf Amazon nun zweimal nicht geklappt hat, überlege ich vielleicht doch "nur" in eine Aorus zu investieren. Leider hab ich im Netz keine vergleichbaren Tests beider Versionen gefunden um mir die Entscheidung zu vereinfachen. Da ich keinen Kühlertausch in Erwägung ziehe interessiert mich vor allem die Leistung des Kühlers und ob das zusätzliche Kupfer auf der Rückseite des PCBs der Extreme jetzt ein zu verschmerzender Vorteil ist oder nicht. Die Backplate und das Bios, mit leicht geringeren Taktraten, scheinen mir im ersten Moment die einzigen Unterschiede beider Karten zu sein. Interessant wäre halt noch, ob Gigabyte, oder Aorus oder wie auch immer, Chips für ihre Modelle selektiert hat oder nicht. Sonst lohnt scheinbar der 40-50€ Aufpreis für die Extreme überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich mit der Beta 4.4.0 vom Afterburner den Spannungsregler auf Maximum setze, genehmigt sich meine Karte 1,093V. Das scheint auch, ohne Voltmod, das absolute Limit aller 1080tis (wahrscheinlich auch aller Pascalchips) zu sein. Wenn ich nicht gerade vom Powerlimit gebremst werde, lastet die Gaming X die Spannung unter Last auch recht gut aus, selbst ohne zusätzliches Anheben der Taktraten. Allerdings sind dann auch nur maximal 1937MHz drin. Der Chip ist, in meinen Augen, echt ne Katastrophe.



Tja ca 50.00€ Aufpreis ist schon Geld und daher hatte ich auch gedacht ich setze so einen passiven Kühler, der aber auch bereits vorhanden war, selber drauf.
Man muß sich jetzt einen 15cm langen und 10cm breiten schwarzen Kühler mit einer 5mm Bodenstärke und 2.5cm hohen Kühlrippen vorstellen.3 Rippe von Oben 2 gebohrte 3mm Löcher im mittigen Abstand von ca. 6cm.

 Die Halterung hatte bereits stundenlang aus ABS-Kunststoff  versucht herzustellen bis ich gemerkt habe, das nur der 70° heiße Rand oben an der Backplate nicht geeignet ist, 
also dicke Gummirandmuffen,(um Waküschläuche am scharfen PC-Gehäuseloch durchzuführen),  geeignet waren. Die 2 Stück sitzen auf  den gelochten, Kunststoffadapter die schon in den Löchern der Rückseite des  Kühlers, auf die die Muffen nacher darübergestülpt werden, von der CPU-Seite, befestigt werden.
Von unten her musste der gesammte Kühlkörper   eingespannt werden dafür dient ein Gewindeloch der GPU. unten Links mit einem Winkel+ Loch für die 40 Mm. Gewindestange, damit dieser in die unterste Kühlrippe des Kühlers einklingt. Plus 2 Muttern um die Höhe des Winkels festzustellen. ICH WEIß, das VERSTEHT KEIN MENSCH 
 Fotos kommen noch.

Letztendlich sind das durch die 5 x 10 cm Wärmeleitpads, Leitfähigkeit 7k... a Stück 6.50€ +ArticSilver 5 auch 6,50€ auf der Seite des Kühlkörpers, rutschfest, verbunden wurden. Aber ist auch teuer, dennoch im ersten Eindruck wohl recht effektiv, über 10° weniger.
 Das bedeutet aber auch, dass nichts an der Backplate vekratzt, verklebt oder mit Wärmeleitpaste vebappt wird.
 Langzeittest fehlt noch.
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die nicht Extreme auch mit einem oder 2x  90mm Lüftern oben am Rand einghängt einen ähnlichen Effekt haben. Also recht kostengünstig gekühlt. Kurz gesagt, für Nerds.

Fazit: 
Spart euch den Aufwand und hängt einfach einen Lüfter mit etwas Abstand zwischen inneren Phasenpad der Backplate  und GPU dran.


----------



## thorecj (11. Mai 2017)

Boah. Hast recht. Das versteht man nur, wenn man die Karte schon direkt vor sich liegen hat. 
Ich warte auf Fotos, dann ist es sicher einfacher zu verstehen. Wenn es bei mir eine Aorus werden sollte, welche auch immer, hab ich eine ähnliche Umsetzung schon im Geiste in Planung. Alukühlkörper am besten in schwarzer Lackierung, passend zur Backplate, und einen 120er oder 140er Lüfter innen an den HDD-Käfigen direkt auf Höhe der Plate zur aktiven Kühlung. Vielleicht sogar mit einem Lufttunnel aus Alublech. Auf der Arbeit hab ich die Möglichkeit so ziemlich alles aus Blech zu fertigen, mit ausreichend Planung sogar ein komplettes Gehäuse. Alukühlkörper kann unsere Fräserei sicher auch, immerhin haben wir sowas im 100x100cm Format.
Aber immer vorausgesetzt es wird ne Aorus. Die sind meines Wissens die Einzigen mit Backplatekühlung. Bei den anderen Customs macht der Aufwand dann nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## synergon (11. Mai 2017)

also ich hab mit meiner aorus nicht extreme mit extreme bios bis 2075 überhaupt keine Probleme auch keine Zusatzlüfter oder sonnst was


----------



## thorecj (11. Mai 2017)

synergon schrieb:


> also ich hab mit meiner aorus nicht extreme mit extreme bios bis 2075 überhaupt keine Probleme auch keine Zusatzlüfter oder sonnst was



Naja, das sind hier doch nur ein paar Gedankenspielchen unter Nerds. Natürlich haben die Aorus beide ein geniales, ausgeklügeltes Kühlkonzept, welches Out of the Box auf alle Fälle ausreicht. Da die Backplate sehr viel Wärme aus dem PCB zieht und die Kupferplatte auf der Rückseite der GPU ebenfalls Wärme an die Backplate abgibt, wird diese natürlich auch sehr viel heißer als bei anderen Customs. Dafür wird das PCB thermisch entlastet. Soviel zur Tatsache.
Wenn man jetzt ... :Vorsicht Gedankenspielerei: ... die Backplate zusätzlich durch Kühlkörper und aktiv durch einen oder zwei Lüfter mitkühlen würde, könnte man die Temperaturen noch weiter senken. Im Umkehrschluss würde man so auch das PCB noch weiter kühlen, was dann auch in eine stabilere Spannungsversorgung und/oder geringerer Erwärmung des Chips mündet und damit auch einem stabileren, vielleicht auch höherem Boost.

Natürlich theoretisch. Das wird die Fps nicht gerade überschlagen und wirklich Silent ist es dann auch nicht, aber das ist auch nicht unbedingt mein Ziel.


----------



## wolflux (11. Mai 2017)

Ja ist grauenhaft was ich da beschrieben habe  Sorry

Am Anfang 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war die ABS- Schiene die ich ausgedruckt hatte. Sollte eigentlich angeklippt werden und oben auf die Backplate eingehängt sein.
Hier nach dem Druck


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nochmal unter FarCry4 mit 4k/Ultra getestet und original Karteneinstellung, also hier bekomme ich auch hohe Themperaturen bis 67° aber das ist das extremste vom Extremen. Ansonsten in 2k/Ultra fast immer um die 60° , (+- 3°)
Falls ich doch noch einen Lüfter anhänge bin ich mal gespannt.  Evt schon Morgen 
Ach, bevor ich es vergesse, ich habe alle Biose schon geflasht und erste Bios mit Pt 125% hat schon 300 Watt anstatt 250, bei 100% gefixt und daher kommt auch bei anderen Herstellern, der höhere Takt bei manchen beim ersten Start, ist kein Zufall bis das Themperatur-Limit einsetzt. Das Extrem Bios brachte keinen Erfolg und die Werte sind identisch mit dem Original 300 Watt Bios. Da gibt es bestimmt einen kleinen Haken irgendwo 
Gruss


----------



## wolflux (12. Mai 2017)

Diese größeren Kühlkörper bekommt ihr in Ebay  auch für wenig Geld gebraucht im Bereich von Elektronikteilen in jeder Größe, ja sogar in der Grafikkartenlänge 

Was ich noch sagen möchte, der Sinn ergibt daraus wenn ich keine Karte aufschrauben möchte und nartürlich unter einem gewissen Budget bleibe. Das muß nartürlich jeder selber Wissen ob er 25.00 oder 45.00€ dafür klar macht.


----------



## thorecj (12. Mai 2017)

Super Arbeit. Sehr nice. 
Das regt gleich meine Fantasie an.
Diese komplizierte Halterung is ja nur, weil der Alublock über die Karte ragt, sehe ich das richtig? Hätte das nur mit Pads und Wärmeleitkleber nicht gehalten?  Vielleicht könnte man gleich nen kompletten Morpheus auf die Backplate schnallen. 

Wie heissen eigentlich die verschiedenen Bios Versionen. Ich dachte, das beide Aorus dasselbe Powertarget im Bios hinterlegt hätten, nämlich 250W/375W. Aber anscheinend gibts auch eins mit 300W/375W, welches mir besser gefallen würde und angemessener wäre. 

Ich werde mich vermutlich dieses Wochenende entscheiden, ob ich mir auch ne Aorus kaufe, oder ob ich warte, denn was Mr. Lederjacke vorgestern vom Stapel gelassen hat, lässt mich hoffen, das auch Volta nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten lässt.  

PS: Bei der Gaming X gibts an der Backplate eine Schraube, die mit einem Aufkleber versehen ist. Man kann die Backplate und demzufolge auch den Kühler nicht demontieren, ohne diesen Aufkleber zu entfernen und ich bezweifle, das man diesen dann wieder so zurück bauen kann. Damit weiss auch MSI genau, ob du was rumgebastelt hast, oder nicht. Gibt es bei den Aorus auch solche Sicherungen oder wurde darauf verzichtet?


----------



## wolflux (12. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Super Arbeit. Sehr nice.
> Das regt gleich meine Fantasie an.
> Diese komplizierte Halterung is ja nur, weil der Alublock über die Karte ragt, sehe ich das richtig? Hätte das nur mit Pads und Wärmeleitkleber nicht gehalten?  Vielleicht könnte man gleich nen kompletten Morpheus auf die Backplate schnallen.
> 
> ...



Danke dir  mache ich gerne.
Doch kleben geht nartürlich auch aber der Block hat schon Gewicht. Es gibt auch 0.5 mm beidseitig selbstklebende Wärmeleitpads. Die sind billiger und wesentlich efektiver durch die 0.5 Mm dünne Stärke .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist damit  rukzuck erledigt und ich habe diese schon zigmal verwendet. Es gibt meine ich auch andere. Ob du die halt , wenn überhaupt später mit evt. einem Heißfön abbekommst ohne die Backplate zu verkrazen? Deshalb hatte ich das so gemacht und falls ich doch mal so verwirrt sein sollte eine teure Fullcover zu montieren obwohl die ja dann meistens auch gewechselt werden muß.
Gigabyte  Aorus GTX  1080 Ti.


wolflux schrieb:


> So ist es, es gibt hierzu die xxxxxAh.F3 und xxxxxAh.F4 Datei  und das F3 Bios das hat 300/375 Watt=Pt von 125% und ein F4 Bios mit 250/375 Watt= Pt 150%
> Ich finde das gut, dann läuft der Takt höher oder die Karte kühler.
> Wenn ihr einen Flash macht, nehmt HDMI2 als Anschluss wenn ihr nicht den DVI-D Port verwendet. Wenn doch müsst ihr nicht die xxxxxAh.Fx nehmen sondern die xxxxxAd.F3 oder xxxxxAd.F4.



Direkt bei Gigabyte auf der Website unter Downloads

Wegen Volta, meist kommen dann zuerst die kleinen Chips, vermutlich.

Und zu Pascal kommt auch nichts mehr interessantes ,wir wissen ja jetzt alle was mit den 1080Ti Custom geht und hier wird es bald sicher auch etwas langweilig. Wie schon mal gesagt, Biosänderung ist LEIDER nicht möglich, und genauso langweilig, zumindest für mich persönlich. 
Ich freue mich jetzt erst einmal so ein Stück Technik zu besitzen und teste, teste ...... Das Bios mit den 300 Watt lasse ich sicher drauf und schaue noch mal nach ob 250 Watt sehr differrenzieren betreffend Takt und wärme. Pt-Regler um 25% nach links und fertig.


----------



## thorecj (12. Mai 2017)

Ja, wenn Nvidia seinem bisherigem Prozedere treu bleibt, dann wird nach dem GV100 erst einmal GV104 mit xx80 und xx70 vorgestellt und kurz darauf mit GV102 eine neue Titan. Die Tis sind dann so ziemlich die letzten im Lineup.

Ich wurde eigentlich auch lieber die Backplate unbeschädigt lassen. Deswegen meine Überlegung lediglich die Backplate zu entfernen und die Alukühler direkt auf die Platine zu pappen. Dann einen Lufttunnel aus Aluminium herstellen, der dann die Kühlfunktion aktiv unterstützt und natürlich die stabilisierende Funktion der Plate übernimmt. 

PS:Wo hast du deine Aorus eigentlich gekauft?


----------



## wolflux (12. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Nvidia seinem bisherigem Prozedere treu bleibt, dann wird nach dem GV100 erst einmal GV104 mit xx80 und xx70 vorgestellt und kurz darauf mit GV102 eine neue Titan. Die Tis sind dann so ziemlich die letzten im Lineup.
> 
> Ich wurde eigentlich auch lieber die Backplate unbeschädigt lassen. Deswegen meine Überlegung lediglich die Backplate zu entfernen und die Alukühler direkt auf die Platine zu pappen. Dann einen Lufttunnel aus Aluminium herstellen, der dann die Kühlfunktion aktiv unterstützt und natürlich die stabilisierende Funktion der Plate übernimmt.



Einen Luft Tunnel kannst dir auch schaffen wenn du den Kühler verkehrt herum drehst . Spass muss sein. Kannst aber auch die Backplate entfernen und direkt Lüfter draufhalten.
Eine Option gibt es auch noch, in Ebay bekommst 3-4Mm starke Messingplatten auf Wunsch zugeschnitten aber die Löcher mußt du halt selber bohren 
Nimmst die als Backplate + Wärmeleitpads.  und kannst draufbappen was du willst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur wenn du auf Optik keinen grossen Wert legst.



thorecj schrieb:


> Super Arbeit. Sehr nice.
> Das regt gleich meine Fantasie an.
> Diese komplizierte Halterung is ja nur, weil der Alublock über die Karte ragt, sehe ich das richtig? Hätte das nur mit Pads und Wärmeleitkleber nicht gehalten?  Vielleicht könnte man gleich nen kompletten Morpheus auf die Backplate schnallen.


Das der Block über der Karte drüberragt war Zufall,  der mir aber passte da von der Grakalüfterseite 2x Eloops sind, die auch etwas darüber ragen. Ausserdem mußte ich auch im Luftstrom der Gehäuses bleiben und daher sind die Lamellen längs.
Auf dem Bild dreht im Hintergrund der 120Mm Lüfter gerade in diese Richtung.


----------



## thorecj (12. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Einen Luft Tunnel kannst dir auch schaffen wenn du den Kühler verkehrt herum drehst . Spass muss sein. Kannst aber auch die Backplate entfernen und direkt Lüfter draufhalten.
> Eine Option gibt es auch noch, in Ebay bekommst 3-4Mm starke Messingplatten auf Wunsch zugeschnitten aber die Löcher mußt du halt selber bohren
> Nimmst die als Backplate + Wärmeleitpads.  und kannst draufbappen was du willst.
> 
> ...



Messing krieg ich auf der Arbeit umsonst, brauch ich nicht auf Ebay schauen. Mit den Kühlern direkt auf der Platine würde man sich den thermischen Umweg über die Backplate sparen. Die Wärmeleitpads haben ja auch nicht unbedingt eine optimale Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Mit der Backplate hätte ich ja zwei Lagen mit Pads, zwischen PCB und Plate, zwischen Plate und Alukühlern.
Nebenbei bleibt die Backplate dann auch heile.


----------



## wolflux (12. Mai 2017)

Übrigens meine ich bei Gigabyte gelesen zu haben, das es 4 Jahre Garantie auf die Extrem gibt. Ich finde dann sind 50.00 € für mehr Kupfer ganz akzeptabel


----------



## thorecj (12. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Übrigens meine ich bei Gigabyte gelesen zu haben, das es 4 Jahre Garantie auf die Extrem gibt. Ich finde dann sind 50.00 € für mehr Kupfer ganz akzeptabel



Das stimmt. Hab ich bei Geizhals gesehen. Ich glaub 2 Jahre Garantie und nach Registrierung sinds dann 3 Jahre bei der normalen und 4 Jahre bei der Extreme.


----------



## bynemesis (12. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Hab ich bei Geizhals gesehen. Ich glaub 2 Jahre Garantie und nach Registrierung sinds dann 3 Jahre bei der normalen und 4 Jahre bei der Extreme.



das mit der Registrierung ist doch nur bei der extreme, oder?
laut computerbase haben alle gigabyte karten 3 jahre standardmäßig, aber was handfestes konnte ich sonst nicht finden.


----------



## thorecj (12. Mai 2017)

Ja ich glaube das ist ein Fehler bei Geizhals. Auf der Produktseite der normalen Aorus steht nichts zur Garantie, aber bei der Extreme steht, das nach der Registrierung die reguläre 3jährige Garantie auf 4 Jahre händlerseitig aufgestockt wird.


----------



## Duke711 (13. Mai 2017)

2012 Mhz @ 1,063 V und die andere @ 0,994 V. Ledeglich nur das PWR auf 120% (300 W) und den Takt mit einem Offset von 150 Mhz erhöht.

Ich teste immer 45 Minuten mit H 4.0. Ist instabiler als fast jedes Spiel und vor allem schaue ich nach einigen Minuten auf Grafikfehler. Dreiecke oder Punkte tauchen deutlich schneller auf als in W3 und Co

Danach läuft jedes Spiel. Mir ist noch keins danach abgeschmiert. 

Screenshot 2 nach ca. 40 Minuten MA  @4k, Max out und 60 FPS. OSD wird beim Screenshot nicht eingeblendet.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Mai 2017)

Wenn man die Screenshot Funktion vom Afterburner nutzt, wird das osd mit übernommen. 
38°C sind schon geil, bleiben ja alle Taktstufen verfügbar 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorecj (13. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> 2012 Mhz @ 1,063 V und die andere @ 0,994 V. Ledeglich nur das PWR auf 120% (300 W) und den Takt mit einem Offset von 150 Mhz erhöht.
> 
> Ich teste immer 45 Minuten mit H 4.0. Ist instabiler als fast jedes Spiel und vor allem schaue ich nach einigen Minuten auf Grafikfehler. Dreiecke oder Punkte tauchen deutlich schneller auf als in W3 und Co
> 
> ...



Sehr schön. Aber eigentlich ging in der Diskussion, vor ein paar Seiten, um die angebliche 2GHz Leistung Out of the Box. Es wurde ja, von mehreren, behauptet, die Aorus würden aus dem Stand auf über 2GHz boosten. Aus dem Stand bedeutet natürlich auch, das man kein dafür zu Hilfe nimmt, heißt mit 100% PL, ohne Spannungserhöhung und ohne Taktanhebung. Denn in einem solchen Szenario limitiert garantiert nicht die Temperatur, sondern Powerlimit, Spannung, oder beides. Einzige Ausnahme ist vielleicht die FE oder ähnliche Customs mit Radiallüfter. Wenn du aber schon auf 120% PL und +150MHz Taktoffset gehst, dann ist sicher nicht "aus dem Stand".
Nebenbei, out of the Box heißt aber auch, ohne Kühlerwechsel. Wenn du nach 45min Benchmark nur 38°C Chiptemperatur hast, dann bestimmt nicht ohne Wakü. 
Mit dem Heaven Benchmark hab ich mich nie beschäftigt, denn ich teste immer im realen Spiel. Allerdings kann die Last auch nicht so hoch gewesen sein, wenn deine Karte bei eingestellten 120% PL nur 94% ausnutzt. Oder du hast nen extrem guten Chip mit sehr viel Potential. Aber das ist dann eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


----------



## wolflux (13. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mich intensiver um die Software bemüht, als GPU-Z zeigt die Spannung anscheinend  falsch an, 1.063 Volt obwohl bei dem Gigabyte   OC-Tool 1.084 Volt drauf sind.


----------



## Duke711 (13. Mai 2017)

@ thorecj

CPU-Z zeigt immer nur 100% an. Egal ob nun 120% eingestellt sind oder nicht. Der H 4.0 Benchmark lastet die Grafikkarten immer voll aus.

#Post 1025

Also die Gigabytes, auch die kleineren 1080 TI Modelle kommen schon mit 120% Power und Standardspannung auf 2012 Mhz, je nach Chipgüte.

Siehe Post #1026

---

Out of the Box boostet keine 1080 TI auf 2 Ghz. Je nach Karte bis ~ 1885 Mhz. Und wie man an meinen Karten erkennen kann, limitiert nicht das Powerlimit mit einen Offset + 20% (300 W) bezüglich den 2 Ghz.


----------



## thorecj (13. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ich habe mich intensiver um die Software bemüht, als GPU-Z zeigt die Spannung anscheinend  falsch an, 1.063 Volt obwohl bei dem Gigabyte   OC-Tool 1.084 Volt drauf sind.


Bei mir wird in GPU-Z die Spannung genauso angezeigt wie im Afterburner.


Duke711 schrieb:


> CPU-Z zeigt immer nur 100% an. Egal ob nun 120% eingestellt sind oder nicht. Der H 4.0 Benchmark lastet die Grafikkarten immer voll aus..


Das ist nicht wahr. In meiner Version 1.20.0 wird auch die Auslastung der Powerlimits korrekt angezeigt. Vielleicht solltest du mal ein Update machen.


> Also die Gigabytes, auch die kleineren 1080 TI Modelle kommen schon mit 120% Power und Standardspannung auf 2012 Mhz, je nach Chipgüte.
> 
> Siehe Post #1026
> 
> Out of the Box boostet keine 1080 TI auf 2 Ghz. Je nach Karte bis ~ 1885 Mhz. Und wie man an meinen Karten erkennen kann, limitiert nicht das Powerlimit mit einen Offset + 20% (300 W) bezüglich den 2 Ghz.



Ich kenne alle Posts, nur deren Wahrheitsgehalt ist teilweise anzuzweifeln. Du selber schreibtest doch, das du 150MHz offset draufgepackt hast, um 2012MHz zu erreichen. Ich schrieb aber ein paar Seiten vorher von Out of the Box und es war auch von aus dem Stand die Rede. Out of the Box und Aus dem Stand, heißt weder Kühlerwechsel, noch 120% oder 150% Powerlimit, noch Voltoffset, noch Taktoffset, ja noch nicht mal ne angepasste Lüfterkurve. 
Wir reden hier anscheinend aneinander vorbei. Ich hab nie behauptet das keine 1080Ti über 2GHz boostet. Für uns Hardwareverrückte gibt es Mittel und Wege, die dem Mainstreamuser nicht bekannt sind, oder es schlichtweg nicht möchte. 

Nebenbei hab ich auch nie gesagt, das bei 120% Offset immer das Powerlimit begrenzt, sondern meist die Maximalspannung. Je nach Chipgüte und Last können aber beide abwechselnd limitieren.


----------



## wolflux (13. Mai 2017)

Aus dem Stand würde ich als, PC einschalten und 4K Spiel oder 4k Bench starten 
Boa bin ich gemein, gleich 4k/Ultra 
da bleiben gerade so knapp um 1900 MHz übrig  wenn überhaupt nur für eine.
 Paar Minuten.
Am besten wie es @Raff macht mit 15 Minuten Aufwärmzeit.
Ich meine, dass der Boost bei 1700 MHz bis 18xx MHz hüpft und ab und zu 19xx.
Das ist ja das was man nicht definitiv feststellen kann, es sei denn man hat eine wirklich gute Kühlung damit es so stabil wie möglich bleibt.

Ein Benchmark zum  Beispiel Firestrike Ultra um allgemein ein einheitliches Ergebnis zu erhalten oder ähnliches. Aber ist ja nicht wirklich ein Wettrennen, vielleicht ein Bischen


----------



## thorecj (13. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Aus dem Stand würde ich als, PC einschalten und 4K Spiel oder 4k Bench starten
> Boa bin ich gemein, gleich 4k/Ultra
> da bleiben gerade so knapp um 1900 MHz übrig  wenn überhaupt????
> Am besten wie es @Raff macht mit 15 Minuten Aufwärmzeit.



Is meiner Meinung nach auch richtig wie Raff das macht.
Was nützen einem 2GHz, wenn von Minute zu Minute, nach und nach weiter runtergetaktet wird.
Meine 1949MHz auf dem Witcher-Screen hab ich auch nach 5min gemacht. Der Takt sinkt nach 20 min noch auf ca.1924MHz, also um 2 Taktstufen.

PS: Hab mir heute eine Aorus Extreme gekauft. Kommt aber erst in einer Woche ca. Dann werd ich mal beide Karten gegeneinander antreten lassen, bevor die MSI spätestens Ende des Monats wieder zurück geht.
Ich bin gespannt, ob ich mit der Aorus auch dieses seltsame Powerlimitproblem habe. Die Karte hat ja auch zwei LEDs, die die Auslastung/Stabilität an den 8pin-Steckern anzeigen. Vielleicht bekomme ich daraus bessere Erkenntnisse.


----------



## grutin (13. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> PS: Hab mir heute eine Aorus Extreme gekauft. Kommt aber erst in einer Woche ca. Dann werd ich mal beide Karten gegeneinander antreten lassen, bevor die MSI spätestens Ende des Monats wieder zurück geht.
> Ich bin gespannt, ob ich mit der Aorus auch dieses seltsame Powerlimitproblem habe. Die Karte hat ja auch zwei LEDs, die die Auslastung/Stabilität an den 8pin-Steckern anzeigen. Vielleicht bekomme ich daraus bessere Erkenntnisse.



Habe meine hier. Aus dem Stand 1936-1949 Mhz bei 1.012 bis 1.062 V ohne irgendwas einzustellen mit Bios F4 und nach lange Zeit zocken, bleibt es so konstant. 
Schreibe bereits in einem anderen Thread, dass ich es nicht verstehe, dass die so hoch boostet, da mir lieber weniger wäre, wie bei Raff. In seinem Video bringt die Karte out of the box ca. 1850 Mhz bei unter 1 Volt (0,9xx). Bei mir geht die direkt hoch und die Lüfter drehen auf ca. 1850 und sind gut hörbar. Und das alles im Normal-Modus, also im Gaming-Modus.
Für Leute die jeden Frame auf Kosten der Lautstärke haben wollen, eine Klasse Karte. Für mich leider nicht, da ich eher auf Ruhe aus bin.


----------



## thorecj (13. Mai 2017)

grutin schrieb:


> Habe meine hier. Aus dem Stand 1936-1949 Mhz bei 1.012 bis 1.062 V ohne irgendwas einzustellen mit Bios F4 und nach lange Zeit zocken, bleibt es so konstant.
> Schreibe bereits in einem anderen Thread, dass ich es nicht verstehe, dass die so hoch boostet, da mir lieber weniger wäre, wie bei Raff. In seinem Video bringt die Karte out of the box ca. 1850 Mhz bei unter 1 Volt (0,9xx). Bei mir geht die direkt hoch und die Lüfter drehen auf ca. 1850 und sind gut hörbar. Und das alles im Normal-Modus, also im Gaming-Modus.
> Für Leute die jeden Frame auf Kosten der Lautstärke haben wollen, eine Klasse Karte. Für mich leider nicht, da ich eher auf Ruhe aus bin.



Das F4-Bios war doch das 300W/375W-Bios, oder? Wenn du das Powerlimit runtersetzt, vielleicht auf 70-80%, wird sie bestimmt auch unter 1V bleiben.
Raff hatte auf jeden Fall das 250W/375W-Bios. Wahrscheinlich war deshalb sein Boost nicht so hoch.

PS: Nee Quark, ist scheinbar doch anders herum. 
"F3 BIOS: Designed for Performance with a stock TDP of 300W with a 25% power limit slider for a MAX TDP of 375W.

F4 BIOS: Designed for Cooling/Efficiency with a stock TDP of 250W with a 50% power limit slider for a MAX TDP of 375W."


----------



## Grestorn (13. Mai 2017)

grutin schrieb:


> Habe meine hier. Aus dem Stand 1936-1949 Mhz bei 1.012 bis 1.062 V ohne irgendwas einzustellen mit Bios F4 und nach lange Zeit zocken, bleibt es so konstant.
> Schreibe bereits in einem anderen Thread, dass ich es nicht verstehe, dass die so hoch boostet, da mir lieber weniger wäre, wie bei Raff. In seinem Video bringt die Karte out of the box ca. 1850 Mhz bei unter 1 Volt (0,9xx). Bei mir geht die direkt hoch und die Lüfter drehen auf ca. 1850 und sind gut hörbar. Und das alles im Normal-Modus, also im Gaming-Modus.
> Für Leute die jeden Frame auf Kosten der Lautstärke haben wollen, eine Klasse Karte. Für mich leider nicht, da ich eher auf Ruhe aus bin.



Genauso wie Du einen positiven Offset beim Takt angeben kannst, so kannst Du auch einen negativen setzen. Oder Du limitierst die maximale Temperatur oder das Powertarget. Endlose Möglichkeiten. Und mit NVInspector kannst Du das auch automatisch beim Systemstart haben ohne dass ein umfangreiches Tool wie MSI Afterburner ständig mitlaufen müsste.


----------



## thorecj (13. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Genauso wie Du einen positiven Offset beim Takt angeben kannst, so kannst Du auch einen negativen setzen. Oder Du limitierst die maximale Temperatur oder das Powertarget. Endlose Möglichkeiten. Und mit NVInspector kannst Du das auch automatisch beim Systemstart haben ohne dass ein umfangreiches Tool wie MSI Afterburner ständig mitlaufen müsste.



Aber der NvidiaInspector muss doch auch im Hintergrund mitlaufen.
Das kann eventuell, genau wie beim Afterburner, für ein paar Instabilitäten bei einigen wenigen Spielen sorgen.
Allerdings sind solche Probleme recht selten.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Mai 2017)

Nein, muss er nicht. Er stellt einmal die Frequenzen ein und beendet sich dann wieder.

Dazu einfach die gewünschten Werte einstellen und mit der rechten(!) Maustaste auf den Button "Create Clocks Shortcut" drücken und dann "Create Clock Startup Task" wählen. Das erzeugt einen Scheduler-Auftrag, der beim Starten nichts anderes macht, als kurz den Inspector zu starten, die Werte zu setzen und sich wieder zu beenden.


----------



## thorecj (13. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein, muss er nicht. Er stellt einmal die Frequenzen ein und beendet sich dann wieder.
> 
> Dazu einfach die gewünschten Werte einstellen und mit der rechten(!) Maustaste auf den Button "Create Clocks Shortcut" drücken und dann "Create Clock Startup Task" wählen. Das erzeugt einen Scheduler-Auftrag, der beim Starten nichts anderes macht, als kurz den Inspector zu starten, die Werte zu setzen und sich wieder zu beenden.



Ja, das weiß ich. Is ja auf meinem Desktopscreen zu sehen. Ich habe immer zu jedem Spiel eine andere Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop angelegt.
Das man den Inspector nicht offen haben muss, ist mir echt nie aufgefallen. 

Danke dafür.


----------



## wolflux (13. Mai 2017)

Den Inspector könnte ich auch mal versuchen. 
Keine schlechte Idee.



thorecj schrieb:


> Is meiner Meinung nach auch richtig wie Raff das macht.
> Was nützen einem 2GHz, wenn von Minute zu Minute, nach und nach weiter runtergetaktet wird.
> Meine 1949MHz auf dem Witcher-Screen hab ich auch nach 5min gemacht. Der Takt sinkt nach 20 min noch auf ca.1924MHz, also um 2 Taktstufen.
> 
> ...



Ich drücke dir die Daumen für die gute Wahl der Karte


----------



## Sinans2 (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Bin jetzt auch seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer EVGA 1080 ti Founders Edition und will mir jetzt einen fullcover Wasserkühlblock und eine dazugehörige backplate kaufen. 
Ich hab grade ein wenig hier am Handy geschaut und finde irgendwie nirgends einen Shop wo man beides lagernd sofort bestellen kann.
Mein Mainboard was ich wegen Rma nach Mindfactory geschickt hab, sollte Dienstag denke ich kommen und ich würde bis dahin auch gerne den Wasserkühler haben damit ich beide Sachen gleichzeitig zusammen einbauen kann. Aquatuning schickt mir jetzt auch am Montag oder dienstag wies aussieht einen neuen filter und ein paar andere kleinigkeiten die im nachhinein noch dazugekommen sind. Also theoretisch macht es Sinn dort dann auch den wasserkühler zu bestellen.
Hab jetzt so viele Sachen auch an der Wasserkühlung neu gemacht und würde schon gerne alles auf einen Schlag langsam dann zusammen am Dienstag in Betrieb nehmen. 
Wasserkühler findet man ja noch auf lieferbar aber dann hängt es auf einmal an der backplate die nicht auf Lager ist. 
Wäre das schlimm, wenn ich ohne backplate das ganze betreibe und kennt jemand von euch einen Shop wo ich idealer Weise beides kriege?


----------



## chischko (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo allerseits! Muss mal eben was los werden: Meine FE von EVGA hatte extremes Spulenfiepen (weit weit weit mehr als man so gemeinhin als "stark" bezeichnet schon im niedrigsten FPS Bereich)... RMA-->Ersatzkarte kommt und hält jetzt noch nciht einmal den garantierten Turbo, dafür kaum mehr Spulenfiepen. 
Ich werde nun so lange RMAs eröffnen bis beides zumindest mal innerhalb der üblichen, zumutbaren Bereiche liegt... mal sehen wie lange das so dauert... ich hab Zeit und wegen Arbeit kann ich derzeit eh kaum zocken.


----------



## Sinans2 (13. Mai 2017)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was bei mir da noch auf mixh zukommt &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## chischko (13. Mai 2017)

Sinans2 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ��
> 
> Bin jetzt auch seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer EVGA 1080 ti Founders Edition und will mir jetzt einen fullcover Wasserkühlblock und eine dazugehörige backplate kaufen.
> Ich hab grade ein wenig hier am Handy geschaut und finde irgendwie nirgends einen Shop wo man beides lagernd sofort bestellen kann.
> ...



EK-FC Titan X Pascal Backplate - Black (QClass2)  – EK Webshop 
Nimm die, die passt!


----------



## Sinans2 (13. Mai 2017)

Ok super vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe. 
Ich bestelle dann jetzt gleich sofort. 

Ich schätze mal die wird dann auch passen mit dem 1080 ti kühlblock. Normalerweise sollen ja die titan kühlblöcke ja kompatibel sein zur 1080 ti und wenn man dann Titan backplate mit dem 1080 ti kühlblock mischt kann ich mir net vorstellen das das net auf einmal zusammen passt. 

EK-FC1080 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel  – EK Webshop


----------



## RFL91 (13. Mai 2017)

Sinans2 schrieb:


> Ok super vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe.
> Ich bestelle dann jetzt gleich sofort. ��
> 
> Ich schätze mal die wird dann auch passen mit dem 1080 ti kühlblock. Normalerweise sollen ja die titan kühlblöcke ja kompatibel sein zur 1080 ti und wenn man dann Titan backplate mit dem 1080 ti kühlblock mischt kann ich mir net vorstellen das das net auf einmal zusammen passt.
> ...




Die habe ich mir die Tage auch bestellt für dies selbe Karte. Backplate habe ich keine bestellt da keine auf Lager war. Die  Originalbackplate passt leider nicht mit dem Kühler zusammen, steht aber auch auf deren Website:

"NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 1080 Ti factory backplate is not compatible with this water block!"



@Sinas2 EDIT: Caseking hat die aber auf lager, direkt mal bestellt.


----------



## Sinans2 (13. Mai 2017)

Shit. 
Gut das du gesagt hast wollte jetzt grade bestellen. 
Was meinst du haben wir Nachteile wenn wir das alles ohne backplate betreiben?


----------



## RFL91 (13. Mai 2017)

Sinans2 schrieb:


> Was meinst du haben wir Nachteile wenn wir das alles ohne backplate betreiben?



Wahrscheinlich sind die Schrauben zu lang oder zu kurz und der Anpressdruck passt dann nicht mehr.



RFL91 schrieb:


> @Sinas2 EDIT: Caseking hat die aber auf lager, direkt mal bestellt.


----------



## blautemple (13. Mai 2017)

Sinans2 schrieb:


> Was meinst du haben wir Nachteile wenn wir das alles ohne backplate betreiben?



Nein, der Kühler kann natürlich auch ohne Backplate betrieben werden


----------



## Sinans2 (13. Mai 2017)

Ok ich bestell jetzt dann auch


----------



## RFL91 (13. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nein, der Kühler kann natürlich auch ohne Backplate betrieben werden



Ich hab mich auf deren Website bezogen. Und da steht, dass die original Backplate nicht passt. 

Oder meinst du gar keine Backplate?


----------



## blautemple (13. Mai 2017)

RFL91 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auf deren Website bezogen. Und da steht, dass die original Backplate nicht passt.
> 
> Oder meinst du gar keine Backplate?



Ich dachte es geht jetzt um die Kühler Montage komplett ohne Backplate.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RFL91 (13. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht jetzt um die Kühler Montage komplett ohne Backplate.



Naja, da ist ja eine drauf. Und komplett ohne... ich weiß nicht so recht. Mein Kühlblock kommt wahrscheinlich Montag, dann kann ich mehr davon berichten und Bilder reinstellen, wenn erwünscht.


----------



## blautemple (13. Mai 2017)

RFL91 schrieb:


> Naja, da ist ja eine drauf. Und komplett ohne... ich weiß nicht so recht. Mein Kühlblock kommt wahrscheinlich Montag, dann kann ich mehr davon berichten und Bilder reinstellen, wenn erwünscht.



Geht auch ohne, die Original Backplate ist aus Plastik, die ist rein optischer Natur 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RFL91 (13. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne, die Original Backplate ist aus Plastik, die ist rein optischer Natur



Hab ich gar nicht so drauf geachtet beim Einbau. Ich werd es die Woche ja sehen, hoffentlich, weil der DHE-Referenzkühler ist nicht gerade leise !


----------



## Duke711 (14. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe keine Backplate, wozu auch? Die Wärme aus dem PCB zieht schon der Fullcoverkühler.


----------



## Sinans2 (14. Mai 2017)

Guten morgen und allen zusammen einen schönen Sonntag 

Also ich meinte wegen der Backplate das so, dass wenn man jetzt den Wasserkühler montiert, wird ja eh die originale ursprüngliche Backplate demontiert. Ich weis jetzt auch selber nicht ob die originale Backplate überhaupt mit einem Wasserkühler Block zusammen kombinierbar ist. Das müsste man dann am besten einzeln jeweils testen. Selbst wenn es zb mit EKWB zusammenpassen würde, muss das ja nicht bedeuten, das zb auch der Aqua Computer oder der Watercool Kühlblock kompatibel ist. 
Und man kann ja dann einmal auch noch mit dem Wasserkühler und der dazugehörigen Backplate das ganze betreiben oder halt auch ohne. 
Wenn jetzt Duke und Blautemple sagen man kann das ganze ohne Probleme ohne Backplate betreiben. Also Temperatur technisch gibt's da dann keine Probleme und das würde dann ja "nur noch" Stabilität oder halt einen optischen vorteil bringen wies aussieht. 

Dann kaufe ich mir denke ich auch jetzt extra keine Backplate.


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2017)

Ich hab die originale auf einem AC und einem EKWB gepackt. Passt.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sinans2 (14. Mai 2017)

Beste dann nehme ich einfach auch die originale &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2017)

Einfach ein paar der Original Schrauben in den Wasserblock drehen.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sinans2 (14. Mai 2017)

Ok weiß ich Bescheid.

Danke auf jeden fall für die Info


----------



## chischko (15. Mai 2017)

Servus! Kann mir mal einer sagen was so nen gängiger (Grafik)Score bei diesem Timespy Benchmark ist für ne 1080Ti (FE)? Finde im Internet irgendwie nur unnütze Angaben zwischen 2500 und 100.000 Punkten 

Edit: Und welche Taktraten eure FE so ohne PT Anhebung also wirklich @Stock so erreichen wäre auch mal hilfreich zu wissen gerade, danke!


----------



## Duke711 (15. Mai 2017)

Läuft bei euch der Speichertakt stabil auf ~ 1371 (5500) Mhz in Verbindung mit dem MSI Afterburner und den neuesten Treiber?

Komischerweise taktet der sich bei mir auf 1251 (5000) Mhz ohne OC  runter. Ich muss dann mit dem Afterburner einen Offset von + 1000 Mhz darauf geben um an die 6000 Mhz kommen. Standard sind eigentlich +500 Mhz. Das Problem ist, ab und zu stellt sich der Takt dann wieder bei 5500 Mhz ein. Mit dem Offset gibt das denn schon in Desktopbetrieb beim Bootvorgang schöne Artefakte auf dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Grestorn (16. Mai 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Servus! Kann mir mal einer sagen was so nen gängiger (Grafik)Score bei diesem Timespy Benchmark ist für ne 1080Ti (FE)? Finde im Internet irgendwie nur unnütze Angaben zwischen 2500 und 100.000 Punkten
> 
> Edit: Und welche Taktraten eure FE so ohne PT Anhebung also wirklich @Stock so erreichen wäre auch mal hilfreich zu wissen gerade, danke!



Das ist meine FE mit Standard Takt: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME (9520)
Und das ist das Maximum was ich bisher erzielt habe: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME (10562)



Duke711 schrieb:


> Läuft bei euch der Speichertakt stabil auf ~ 1371 (5500) Mhz in Verbindung mit dem MSI Afterburner und den neuesten Treiber?



Mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass der Speichertakt reduziert wird. Ich monitore das ständig, schau aber auch nicht immer hin.


----------



## chischko (16. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist meine FE mit Standard Takt: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME (9520)
> Und das ist das Maximum was ich bisher erzielt habe: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME (10562)



Alles klar! Vielen lieben Dank für die schnele udn endlich mal präzise Antwort!  ... Also ist meine ja eigentlich in ner gesunden Range @ Stock und @OC (deine CPU Score ist natürlich wesentlich höher, aber Grafikscore ist etwa vergleichbar)-.


----------



## thorecj (16. Mai 2017)

Also, so viele schlechte Sachen ich über die Gaming X sagen kann, der Speichertakt bleibt unter Last aber stabil bei 5500MHz. Das Übertaktungspotenzial ist allerdings auch hier ziemlich schlecht. Bei max 5800MHz liegt hier das stabile Limit.


----------



## lyriks (16. Mai 2017)

Bei mir ist gestern die Zotac GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme Core Edition in mein System eingezogen 
Habe festgestellt, dass es mittlerweile 2 Varianten von der AMP Extreme gibt. Laut Datenblatt von Zotac unterscheiden die sich im Basis-Takt nur um 38MHz, sonst keine Unterschiede. Preislich liegen die "AMP Extreme" und "AMP Extreme Core" aber zwischen 80 und 100€ auseinander.
Meine Core Edition taktet zwischenzeitlich ebenfalls bis 2GHz (konnte aber noch nicht viel probieren), also warum sollte man bis zu 100€ mehr zahlen für die gleiche Karte?
Das habe ich bei meiner Recherche vorher nicht ganz verstanden...


----------



## Palmdale (16. Mai 2017)

Hm, vielleicht die mögliche Garantielaufzeit? Die vielen Varianten sind mir eh ein Rätsel mit nur Nuancen an Unterschieden 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lyriks (16. Mai 2017)

Zotac hat generell auf Grafikkarten 2 Jahre + 3 Jahre nach Produktregistrierung. Da kann der Hund also auch nicht begraben liegen


----------



## Chukku (16. Mai 2017)

Wenn man die technischen Daten auf der Homepage miteinander vergleicht, springt einem der Unterschied doch regelrecht ins Auge:

Die "Core" hat nur einen Quick Install Guide... die andere hat ein vollwertiges Manual.
Daran wirds liegen !


----------



## lyriks (16. Mai 2017)

Oha! 
War dann wohl ein vollkommener Fehlgriff von mir... 
Wie soll ich denn ohne Manual zurechtkommen?


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Mai 2017)

lyriks schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gestern die Zotac GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme Core Edition in mein System eingezogen
> Habe festgestellt, dass es mittlerweile 2 Varianten von der AMP Extreme gibt. Laut Datenblatt von Zotac unterscheiden die sich im Basis-Takt nur um 38MHz, sonst keine Unterschiede. Preislich liegen die "AMP Extreme" und "AMP Extreme Core" aber zwischen 80 und 100€ auseinander.
> Meine Core Edition taktet zwischenzeitlich ebenfalls bis 2GHz (konnte aber noch nicht viel probieren), also warum sollte man bis zu 100€ mehr zahlen für die gleiche Karte?
> Das habe ich bei meiner Recherche vorher nicht ganz verstanden...


Eine Karte bietet eben out-of-the-box mehr Takt, ob das 80€ Wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Manuelles OC ist immer ein Glücksspiel, sofern das PT nicht limitiert.

Könntest du mir einen großen Gefallen tun und die Breite deiner Karte messen? Brauche den Wert vom PCIe Stecker bis zum höchsten Punkt des Kühlers.


----------



## chischko (16. Mai 2017)

lyriks schrieb:


> Oha!
> War dann wohl ein vollkommener Fehlgriff von mir...
> Wie soll ich denn ohne Manual zurechtkommen?



Ich sag's mal so: Du hast verkackt! Du weißt doch jetzt nich einmal wie rum du die GPU einbauen sollst.. und all die Sicherheitshinweise die jeder liest und auswendig lernt... Und dann noch die Möglichkeit alles in den diverstesten Sprachen (außer Deutsch) nachzulesen... Junge Junge Junge! 
Hoffentlich kannst Du sie noch zurückschicken... echt traurig, dasste Dich so über's Ohr hast hauen lassen


----------



## lyriks (16. Mai 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Eine Karte bietet eben out-of-the-box mehr Takt, ob das 80€ Wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Manuelles OC ist immer ein Glücksspiel, sofern das PT nicht limitiert.
> 
> Könntest du mir einen großen Gefallen tun und die Breite deiner Karte messen? Brauche den Wert vom PCIe Stecker bis zum höchsten Punkt des Kühlers.




Exakt mehr konnte ich da auch nicht feststellen... daher der Griff zur Core Edition.

Kann ich machen, wird aber leider erst heute Abend was. Bin noch auf Arbeit jetzt


----------



## thorecj (16. Mai 2017)

Da lob ich mir doch den genialen Drachencomic von MSI. Ohne den hätte ich die Karte nur neben den Rechner gelegt und versucht mit USB anzuschließen. 

Vielleicht selektiert Zotac seine Chips. Das könnte die einzige Erklärung sein, warum da so eine große Preisspanne dazwischen liegt. Bisher gabs allerdings von keinem Hersteller Informationen in diese Richtung.


----------



## Chukku (16. Mai 2017)

Das hab ich mir auch schon als einzige Erklärung gedacht.

Aber das wäre schon ein ziemlicher Fail von der Marketing Abteilung, wenn man sich solch einen Aufwand machte und damit dann nicht offensichtlich werben würde.


----------



## lyriks (16. Mai 2017)

Irgendwie sowas in die Richtung mit den selektierten Chips muss es ja fast sein, macht ja sonst wirklich wenig Sinn die ganze Sache.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Aber immer vorausgesetzt es wird ne Aorus. Die sind meines Wissens die Einzigen mit Backplatekühlung. Bei den anderen Customs macht der Aufwand dann nicht viel Sinn.


Wärmeleitpads unter der Backplate haben auch andere Hersteller unter die Backplate gepackt. Sowohl Gamersnexus als auch LinusTechTips konnten keine Verbesserung der Temperatur durch das Kupferstück in der Backplate der Aorus feststellen.


----------



## thorecj (16. Mai 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wärmeleitpads unter der Backplate haben auch andere Hersteller unter die Backplate gepackt. Sowohl Gamersnexus als auch LinusTechTips konnten keine Verbesserung der Temperatur durch das Kupferstück in der Backplate der Aorus feststellen.



Aber nicht besonders viele Customs haben das. Zotac, MSI verzichten drauf, ich glaube auch Asus. Jedefalls ist die Temperatur der Backplate laut dem Aorus Test auf TomsHardware höher als bei anderen Customs und die restlichen Temperaturen (Chip, VRMs, Speicher) leicht geringer. Ich persönlich finde es jedenfalls sinnvoll die Backplate nicht nur zur Stabilität zu nutzen. 
Wie auch immer.  Morgen oder übermorgen kann ich mir dann selbst ein Bild davon machen,und werde die gesamte Karte mit meinen Temperatursensoren pflastern.


----------



## chischko (16. Mai 2017)

Ich schau mal, dass ich die Infrarotkamera aus der Arbeit mitnehmen kann denn bei der FE ist ja (zumindest bei EVGA, glaube aber bei allen) auf der Rückseite auch ein winziges Stück Wärmeleitpad zwischen PCB und Backplate angebracht. Mal sehen ob das überhaupt warm wird... Das Infrarot-Thermometer hat schon einmal nichts gebracht aber das ist auch wegen der Optik/Öffnungswinkel recht ungenau und wenig für punktuelle Messungen geeignet. Die Kamera ist da schon exakter.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Mai 2017)

Ich habe kürzlich meiner GTX 1080 ti FE zwischen PCB und Backplate, Wärmeleitpads spendiert. Insgesamt hat der Umbau 1-2°C gebracht (GPU Temperatur). 

Chischko: Ja auf der Rückseite ist ein kleines Wärmeleitpad angebracht um ein Bauteil zu kühlen.


----------



## Grestorn (16. Mai 2017)

Für die WaKü von Aquacomputer gibt es auch eine aktive Backplate mit Heatpipe zum Front-Wasserkühler. Ich hab auf das Alublech, dass über der Heatpipe angebracht wird, einen Temperaturfühler angebracht, und der zeigt sehr deutliche Ausschläge - obwohl das Aluminium sicher keine gute Wärmeverbindung zur Heatpipe hat. 

Ich werde demnächst mal versuchen, den Fühler zwischen Heatpipe und Blech zu platzieren, dann dürfte die Messung noch besser sein. Jedenfalls erscheint es mir durchaus sinnvoll, hier zu kühlen. 

Ich kann die Frequenz des VRAMs auf diese Weise problemlos und ohne Artefakte bis 3000 MHz hochdrehen, mehr habe ich noch nicht versucht.


----------



## chischko (16. Mai 2017)

@Thehate: Wo hast Du denn überall WLPs aufgebracht udn wie dick sind diese? Hast Du evtl. nen Foto? 
Der Umbau unteressiert mich noch... zusätzlich werd ich wie bei meiner 980Ti auch noch 4-6 kleine (40*40*10mm) Alu-Kühlkörper mit selbstklebenden WLPs auf der Backplate befestigen um da die Abwärme besser abzuführen. Airstream ist ausreichend von der Gehäusefront vorhanden durch 2*140mm Lüfter, die rein saugen. Die Platzierung der kleinen Kühlkörper mach ich von den Bildern der iR-Kamera abhängig.

@Grestorn: Kannst Du mal nen Link zu dieser aktiven Backplate posten? Finde dazu irgendwie nix... gut hab auch nen EK Block drauf, also ist das eh nix für mich, da wohl kaum kompatibel aber interessenshalber...


----------



## Grestorn (16. Mai 2017)

Hier ist die aktive Backplate von AC:
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Backplate fur kryographics Pascal NVIDIA TITAN X und GTX 1080 Ti, aktiv XCS 23661


----------



## Duke711 (16. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Also, so viele schlechte Sachen ich über die Gaming X sagen kann, der Speichertakt bleibt unter Last aber stabil bei 5500MHz. Das Übertaktungspotenzial ist allerdings auch hier ziemlich schlecht. Bei max 5800MHz liegt hier das stabile Limit.



Bei Last taktet dieser sich nicht runter. Mit stabil meinte ich, das nach dem Bootvorgang generell vom Treiber nur 5000 MHz eingestellt werden. Egal ob ich nun MSI Afterburner resete oder deinstalliere. Im Prinzip könnte ich einfach ein Offset vom +1000 Mhz einstellen. Wenn aber beim Booten irgendwann mal wieder 5500 Mhz eingstellt werden, dann gibt es beim Windowsstart sobald der Offset + 1000 Mhz eingeladen wird, schöne Artefakte auf dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Duke711 (16. Mai 2017)

Bei meiner Zotac FE und der Gigabyte Gaming OC war keine Backplate vorhanden.


----------



## chischko (16. Mai 2017)

Ich dachte alle FEs seien mit Backplate da einheitliches Kühlkonzept etc.? 
Haben sich hier die Partner doch in gewissem Maße "frei bewegen" können?


----------



## Chukku (16. Mai 2017)

ZOTAC GeForce(R) GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition | ZOTAC

Zotac selbst bildet die Karte auf der eigenen Homepage mit Backplate ab.

Wenn bei dir keine dabei war, hat man dir eventuell Mist geliefert?


----------



## Duke711 (16. Mai 2017)

Ne, ich habe mich nur geirrt:

ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti Blower. Sieht fast aus wie eine FE.


----------



## thorecj (16. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Ne, ich habe mich nur geirrt:
> 
> ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti Blower. Sieht fast aus wie eine FE.


Da fährt Zotac mit seiner Eigenbau FE ne ganz eigene Schiene.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Bei Last taktet dieser sich nicht runter. Mit stabil meinte ich, das nach dem Bootvorgang generell vom Treiber nur 5000 MHz eingestellt werden. Egal ob ich nun MSI Afterburner resete oder deinstalliere. Im Prinzip könnte ich einfach ein Offset vom +1000 Mhz einstellen. Wenn aber beim Booten irgendwann mal wieder 5500 Mhz eingstellt werden, dann gibt es beim Windowsstart sobald der Offset + 1000 Mhz eingeladen wird, schöne Artefakte auf dem Bildschirm.


Müsste im Idle nicht auch der Takt des Speichers reduziert werden? Die einzige Lösung wäre, einfach den Offset nach Windowsstart manuell einzustellen, je nachdem was deine Karte so wünscht.


----------



## Duke711 (16. Mai 2017)

thorecj

Dachte ich auch, aber sobald MSI A geladen wird muss wohl kurzeitig die Grafikkarte in den 3D Modus gehen. Auf jeden Fall ist der Destkop dann voller Artefakte und Windows bzw. das Bild schmiert auch gleich ab, da hilft nur ein Reset.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Mai 2017)

lyriks schrieb:


> Exakt mehr konnte ich da auch nicht feststellen... daher der Griff zur Core Edition.


Kannst du eine Einschätzung zur Lautheit geben? Vielleicht im Vergleich zur deiner alten Karte (welche?)?



thorecj schrieb:


> Aber nicht besonders viele Customs haben das. Zotac, MSI verzichten drauf, ich glaube auch Asus. Jedefalls ist die Temperatur der Backplate laut dem Aorus Test auf TomsHardware höher als bei anderen Customs und die restlichen Temperaturen (Chip, VRMs, Speicher) leicht geringer.


Ist die Frage wodurch die geringeren Temperaturen der VRMs und die höhere Temp der Backplate bedingt sind. Zotac Karten haben ihre Backplate beispielsweise so abgewinkelt, dass sie die heiße Abluft vom Kühler abbekommt. Somit wird die Hitze des Kühlers auch noch auf der Rückseite der Karte geleitet - völliger Schwachsinn in meinen Augen.


thorecj schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es jedenfalls sinnvoll die Backplate nicht nur zur Stabilität zu nutzen.


Dito.


thorecj schrieb:


> Wie auch immer.  Morgen oder übermorgen kann ich mir dann selbst ein Bild davon machen,und werde die gesamte Karte mit meinen Temperatursensoren pflastern.


----------



## lyriks (17. Mai 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Kannst du eine Einschätzung zur Lautheit geben? Vielleicht im Vergleich zur deiner alten Karte (welche?)?



So richtig kann ich da gar keine Aussage zu treffen. Ich habe allgemein einen sehr lauten PC mit 6x 120mm Gehäuselüftern. Also ein ordentlicher Luftkanal 
Da höre ich meine Grafikkarte nicht wirklich raus.
Was mir aber Firestorm verraten hat, unter Last haben die Lüfter nicht schneller als 30-35%  gedreht. Im Idle bleiben sie brav stehen. 
Habe mal rumgespielt und die Lüfter auch mal manuell gesteuert, bis 100%... Da konnte man sie deutlich (!!) hören. Aber da wird die Karte niemals hinkommen um automatisch so hoch zu drehen.

Vorher hatte ich die Zotac GTX 970 AMP Extreme, die konnte ich auch nie raushören bei mir. Aber wie gesagt, allgemein lauter PC 
Auf einen "silent PC" lege ich absolut keinen Wert.


----------



## blautemple (17. Mai 2017)

@lyriks
Du kannst ja mal ansagen was die maximal Drehzahl unter Vollast so sagt, damit können wir hier dann schon ungefähr einschätzen wie laut oder leise die Karte ist


----------



## lyriks (17. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> @lyriks
> Du kannst ja mal ansagen was die maximal Drehzahl unter Vollast so sagt, damit können wir hier dann schon ungefähr einschätzen wie laut oder leise die Karte ist



bei knappen 65 Grad dreht sie auf ca. 1000 rpm laut afterburner
Heißer habe ich sie noch nicht bekommen beim zocken


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2017)

Da Vega noch ewig dauert und die Gigabyte Aorus Extreme gerade im Angebot ist, habe ich da erstmal zugeschlagen.


----------



## blautemple (18. Mai 2017)

lyriks schrieb:


> bei knappen 65 Grad dreht sie auf ca. 1000 rpm laut afterburner
> Heißer habe ich sie noch nicht bekommen beim zocken



Spielst du mit VSync, bei computerbase wird die Karte nämlich wesentlich heißer: Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP! Extreme im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Mai 2017)

Kommt auch drauf an in welcher Auflösung er spielt.
Die CB testet mit 4K, Full HD z.B. lässt den Chip relativ kalt, dazu hat er noch ein Corsair 540 (ein High Airflow Case).


----------



## blautemple (18. Mai 2017)

Kann natürlich auch sein...

So ich habe da noch ein kleines Anliegen, wäre cool wenn mal kurz jemand nachgucken könnte:

Wie dick sind die Original Sechskant Schrauben der Founders Edition? Also ich meine die Schrauben mit denen die Baseplate befestigt wird und an welche dann die Backplate festgeschraubt wird.
Ich wollte nachher noch passende Muttern besorgen, habe aber vergessen die Schrauben zu kontrollieren -.-


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Mai 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an in welcher Auflösung er spielt.
> Die CB testet mit 4K, Full HD z.B. lässt den Chip relativ kalt, dazu hat er noch ein Corsair 540 (ein High Airflow Case).


Und die Extreme taktet noch höher.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Full HD z.B. lässt den Chip relativ kalt.


Wenn man relativ anspruchslose Titel mit 60fps spielt, dann ja.
Bei RotTR mit 144fps und allem an sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## lyriks (18. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Spielst du mit VSync, bei computerbase wird die Karte nämlich wesentlich heißer: Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP! Extreme im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase



Spiele meist ohne vsync.
1080p @144Hz
Und habe wirklich einen hohen Airflow in meinem Gehäuse, 3x120mm Lüfter in der Front.  Denke dadurch kommt der Unterschied im Vergleich zu dem Test von Computerbase.


----------



## RFL91 (18. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> die Original Backplate ist aus Plastik, die ist rein optischer Natur



Naja hab mein Kühler jetzt montiert. Die originale Backplate ist wirklich rein optischer Natur, aber nicht aus Plastik, sie hat nur einen Plastiküberzug, zumindest bis der evga FE.


----------



## Duke711 (19. Mai 2017)

Also Zotac 1080 TI sollte man nicht kaufen. Nach gerade mal 10 Tagen abgeraucht, Ist auch nicht unter Vollast passiert. Im Idle ist irgendwann mal der Rechner ausgegangen. Habe mich schon gewundert. Da man diesen auch wieder nicht einschalten konnte, habe ich einen Kurzschluss vermutet. Ein wenig probiert und schon ist die untere Karte, die Zotac abgeraucht, schöner Special Effekt Feuerball auf der Rückseite, war hübsch anzuschauen.


----------



## wolflux (19. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Also Zotac 1080 TI sollte man nicht kaufen. Nach gerade mal 10 Tagen abgeraucht, Ist auch nicht unter Vollast passiert. Im Idle ist irgendwann mal der Rechner ausgegangen. Habe mich schon gewundert. Da man diesen auch wieder nicht einschalten konnte, habe ich einen Kurzschluss vermutet. Ein wenig probiert und schon ist die untere Karte, die Zotac abgeraucht, schöner Special Effekt Feuerball auf der Rückseite, war hübsch anzuschauen.



Sieht aus wie Wakü, so massive Schrauben oder sind die Original solche Monsterschrauben ? Ist vermutlich eine FE mit Shuntmod, habe ich recht?
Gruss


----------



## blautemple (19. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Also Zotac 1080 TI sollte man nicht kaufen. Nach gerade mal 10 Tagen abgeraucht, Ist auch nicht unter Vollast passiert. Im Idle ist irgendwann mal der Rechner ausgegangen. Habe mich schon gewundert. Da man diesen auch wieder nicht einschalten konnte, habe ich einen Kurzschluss vermutet. Ein wenig probiert und schon ist die untere Karte, die Zotac abgeraucht, schöner Special Effekt Feuerball auf der Rückseite, war hübsch anzuschauen.



Sowas kann immer mal passieren, die Founders Edition werden alle von PNY gefertigt, also dem Auftragsfertiger von NVIDIA, da kann also Zotac wenig für


----------



## wolflux (19. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sowas kann immer mal passieren, die Founders Edition werden alle von PNY gefertigt, also dem Auftragsfertiger von NVIDIA, da kann also Zotac wenig für



Eigentlich kann so etwas nicht ohne Grund passieren. Ich würde sagen der Grund sind eine FE mit 350 Watt. PT Shuntmod.


----------



## Duke711 (19. Mai 2017)

Nicht ganz,  ist eine Zotac Blower und ohne PT Shuntmod mit original Bios.


----------



## wolflux (19. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz,  ist eine Zotac Blower und ohne PT Shuntmod mit original Bios.



Hm, verdammt daneben, ne ganz klar Schrott . War das deine dann ist das übel.
?


----------



## Duke711 (19. Mai 2017)

Ja war meine.


----------



## bisonigor (19. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Ja war meine.



Darf ich fragen, wo du die gekauft hast? Mich interessiert einfach,  wie der Händler reagieren wird.


----------



## Duke711 (19. Mai 2017)

@bisonigor

Ausgerechnet die Karte die betroffenen ist, habe ich bei Mindfactory gekauft. Die sollen sich ja angeblich immer etwas Zeit lassen, mal schauen.


----------



## wolflux (19. Mai 2017)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wo du die gekauft hast? Mich interessiert einfach,  wie der Händler reagieren wird.



Ja interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Palmdale (19. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> @bisonigor
> 
> Ausgerechnet die Karte die betroffenen ist, habe ich bei Mindfactory gekauft. Die sollen sich ja angeblich immer etwas Zeit lassen, mal schauen.



"Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Handler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gafgen

Karte bei Mindfactory lieferbar, Frist 14 Tage setzen, entsprechende Formulierung verwenden, fertig. Gold-Bockmist von MF irrelevant, BGB ist BGB, Händler Händler und Kaufvertrag Kaufvertrag


----------



## Duke711 (19. Mai 2017)

@Palmdale

Danke für den Hinweis, die Gewährleistung werde ich sowie so in Anspruch nehmen und MF zu Beginn eine Frist setzen. Immerhin hat man mir ein defektes Produkt angedreht. Und der Feuerball ist nicht ganz ohne gewesen, das MB war hochgradig gefährdet. Muss sowie mal nachschauen ob der PCI Slot überhaupt noch funktioniert. Die Karten waren nicht angeschlossen aber eingesteckt. D.h. die Karte hat in dieser einen Sekunde sichtlich die 75W vom PCI überlastet.


----------



## Palmdale (19. Mai 2017)

Kein Ding, ich hoff es is nix weiter in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolflux (19. Mai 2017)

Aber was macht man wenn es wirklich so ist und PCI-E ist defekt, bekommt man von der Firma Ersatz, der Händler ist ja nicht daran Schuld.


----------



## Duke711 (19. Mai 2017)

Einschreiben ist raus, bezüglich RMA habe ich keine Erfahrung mit MF, aber lieber sichere ich mich ab.

Auszug:

Nachlieferung wegen Sachmangel

Kundenummer:  Auftragsnummer: 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Am 00.00.0000 bestellte ich bei Ihnen eine „11GB Zotac Geforce GTX 1080 TI Blower“, Art-Nr.: 0000, Beleg-Nr.: 0000. Sie bestätigten die Bestellung und lieferten mir dir Ware, nach getätigter Zahlung, am 00.00.0000. Leider weist die Ware einen erheblichen Sachmangel auf. Folgende Mängel sind aufgetreten:

Das Netzteil unterbrach die Stromzufuhr während der Rechner im Desktopbetrieb auf Teil Last agierte. Da der Rechner sich nicht mehr einschalten lies, trennte ich die Grafikkarte vorsorglich von der externen Hauptstromversorgung, um aus Sicherheitsgründen diese nur über den internen PCI-E 75 W Anschluss mit Strom zu versorgen. Nach wiederholtem Einschalten, startete der Rechner den Bootvorgang. Währenddessen entfachte sich auf der Rückseite der Grafikkarte ein Feuer. Die Stromzufuhr wurde sofort unterbrochen. Dieser gravierende Mangel hätte bei getrennter Hauptstromversorgung nicht auftreten dürfen. Somit gehe ich eindeutig von einem Sachmangel aus. Des Weiteren geht von dieser Grafikkarte Brandgefahr aus und somit besteht Gefahr für andere Komponenten. Auch wurde durch diesen Kurzschluss der PCI-E Slot mit seinen spezifizierten 75 W erheblich überlastet und durch diese defekte Grafikkarte in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Die Karte war nachweislich  für den Misslungen Startversuch und bezüglich der Abschaltung des Netzteils verantwortlich.
Ich möchte Sie höflich, gemäß §§ 437 und 439 BGB hinweisen, mir spätesten bis zum 31.05.2017  eine neue und gleichwertige, mangelfreie GTX 1080 TI Founders Editon zu liefern. Aber bitte keine Zotac Blower und generell keine Karte mehr von diesen Hersteller (Zotac). Denn mein Vertrauen wurde durch diesen Brand in erheblichen Maßen zerstört.
Folgende Artikel haben Sie als gleichwertigen Ersatz zurzeit im Lagerbestand:
69568, 69565, 69563 und 69564.

Die bereits gelieferte Mangelware steht zur Ihrer Verfügung und ist mit der DHL Paketnummer -00000 zu Ihnen unterwegs. Sollten Sie meinen Nacherfüllungsbegehren nicht binnen der gennannten Frist nachkommen, behalte ich mir weitere rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie vor.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## wolflux (20. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Einschreiben ist raus, bezüglich RMA habe ich keine Erfahrung mit MF, aber lieber sichere ich mich ab.
> 
> Auszug:
> 
> ...



Was naheliegt wäre das behauptet wird, dein Netzteil sei schuld. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Reaktion darauf ist. Ich vermute mal, das es keine Probleme geben wird und das kurz und schmerzlos abgewickelt wird.


----------



## Duke711 (20. Mai 2017)

Da die Grafikkarte nicht angeschlossen war, sondern nur eingesteck, war diese gar nicht direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden. Außerdem müsste ja dann auch die andere 1080 TI defekt sein bzw. der komplette Rechner. Es funktioniert aber alles.


----------



## wolflux (20. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Da die Grafikkarte nicht angeschlossen war, sondern nur eingesteck, war diese gar nicht direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden. Außerdem müsste ja dann auch die andere 1080 TI defekt sein bzw. der komplette Rechner. Es funktioniert aber alles.



Hm, du hast den PC eingeschaltet ohne die Power -Stecker vorher einzustecken ?
Du hast aber nicht im eingeschalteten Zustand die Power- Stecker eingestöpselt?


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Mai 2017)

Was wird denn hier für ein Aufriss wegen einer defekten Grafikkarte gemacht? Simpler Gewährleistungsfall, der möglicherweise durch das um sich Werfen von Paragraphen und der beschriebenen Fehleranalyse und der Behauptung einer Überlast doch problematisch werden könnte.


----------



## wolflux (20. Mai 2017)

Ich denke er hat sehr gute Chancen und das Ganze wird nicht gross puplic gemacht. 
Wir erden es sehen.
Gruss


----------



## Duke711 (20. Mai 2017)

@ wolflux

Nein sowas fahrlässiges habe ich nicht gemacht.

@ Birdy84

Leider nicht ganz so simpel. Wäre die Grafikkarte einfach beim Einschalten abgeraucht usw., dann wäre es ein simpler Gewährleistungsfall. Die Grafikkarte war aber nicht angeschlossen und nur eingesteckt. Da hätte eigentlich nichts passieren dürfen. 
Das Einschreiben habe ich nur deshalb hier veröffentlicht, da gewisses Interesse bestand, ansonsten hätte ich es beim ersten Post belassen.
Die Überlast ist keine Behauptung. Wenn ein Bauteil, oder hier das ganze PCB von innen durchbrennt dann liegt in der Regel ein Kurzschluss vor oder es liegt ein hoher Strom an. Beides ist nichts anderes als eine Überlast, aus diesem Grund löst ja dann z.B: eine Schutzschaltung, Sicherung usw. aus.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Mai 2017)

Mal ne Frage, welches Netzteil hast du eigentlich?


----------



## Duke711 (20. Mai 2017)

Corsair RM850x


----------



## masterX244 (20. Mai 2017)

bin jetzt endlich auch mitglied im 1080-Ti-Club ... vorm einbau natürlich erstmal alles im gehäuse geputzt (zu lange vor mir her geschoben )


----------



## Duke711 (20. Mai 2017)

So mal was anderes:

@chischko

Wie schaut es mit dem Wärmebild aus? Mich würde auch mal nach 20 Minuten Vollast mit 2 Ghz, 120% PWR und Co., die Temperaturen der ICs auf der Rückseite interessieren.


----------



## Ralle@ (21. Mai 2017)

Dennoch bekommt die Karte über den PCIe Anschluss Strom.
Eine Karte so einzustecken ohne die Stromstecker dazu zu stecken ist Fahrlässig, da die Karte nicht dafür ausgelegt ist nur über den PCIe Port mit Strom versorgt zu werden. Wäre ich der Händler, würde ich dich auf den Hersteller verweisen und dir einen Austausch verweigern.


----------



## masterX244 (21. Mai 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dennoch bekommt die Karte über den PCIe Anschluss Strom.
> Eine Karte so einzustecken ohne die Stromstecker dazu zu stecken ist Fahrlässig, da die Karte nicht dafür ausgelegt ist nur über den PCIe Port mit Strom versorgt zu werden. Wäre ich der Händler, würde ich dich auf den Hersteller verweisen und dir einen Austausch verweigern.


Einmal hab ich die stecker auch vergessen (ne 760er) und statt Bios + Boot kam nur ne Meldung im sinne von "Man soll die Stecker einstecken"


----------



## chischko (21. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> @chischko
> 
> Wie schaut es mit dem Wärmebild aus? Mich würde auch mal nach 20 Minuten Vollast mit 2 Ghz, 120% PWR und Co., die Temperaturen der ICs auf der Rückseite interessieren.



Hi! Leider ist die iR Kamera derzeit sehr gefragt und ich habe sie noch nicht bekommen. Ich bin aber dran und hab schon das "GO" vom Chef, so lange sie been nicht in Verwendung ist.


----------



## thorecj (21. Mai 2017)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Einmal hab ich die stecker auch vergessen (ne 760er) und statt Bios + Boot kam nur ne Meldung im sinne von "Man soll die Stecker einstecken"



Das ist eigentlich immernoch so. Als mein Mobo Startprobleme mi der MSI 1080Ti Gaming X gehabt hatte, hab ich es dann auch mal mit mehfachem Ein- und Ausbau probiert. Während eines Bootvorgangs hab ich auch die 2x8pin Stecker nicht eingesteckt und zufälligerweise wurde die Karte erkannt und das Booten mit eben derselben Meldung angehalten.
Man kommt also gar nicht bis ins Betriebssystem, wenn nicht alle Stecker eingesteckt wurden.


----------



## masterX244 (21. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich immernoch so. Als mein Mobo Startprobleme mi der MSI 1080Ti Gaming X gehabt hatte, hab ich es dann auch mal mit mehfachem Ein- und Ausbau probiert. Während eines Bootvorgangs hab ich auch die 2x8pin Stecker nicht eingesteckt und zufälligerweise wurde die Karte erkannt und das Booten mit eben derselben Meldung angehalten.
> Man kommt also gar nicht bis ins Betriebssystem, wenn nicht alle Stecker eingesteckt wurden.


Mich hats damals erwischt als ich hinter der Graka S-ATA kabel verlegen musste (die verdeckt 2 buchsen). Zum einstöpseln musste die Graka raus und dank unflexiblen strippen auch ausgesteckt werden. Dann beim einbau vergesssen. Und mit der 1080Ti hatte ich mit genau denselben S-Ata-kabeln wieder zu kämpfen da die immer im Weg sein wollten...


----------



## Duke711 (21. Mai 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dennoch bekommt die Karte über den PCIe Anschluss Strom.
> Eine Karte so einzustecken ohne die Stromstecker dazu zu stecken ist Fahrlässig, da die Karte nicht dafür ausgelegt ist nur über den PCIe Port mit Strom versorgt zu werden. Wäre ich der Händler, würde ich dich auf den Hersteller verweisen und dir einen Austausch verweigern.



Das ist totaler Käse. Entweder wird die Karte nicht erkannt, aber bei den meisten kommt ein Hinweis das die Hauptstromversorgung nicht angeschlossen ist. Würde die Karte ohne angeschlossener Hauptstromversorgung durchbrennen und ein Feuer auslösen, dann würde Nvidia keine einzige Karte mehr verkaufen können und außerdem würden solche Produkte in Deutschland auch nicht mehr abgenommen werden.
Um einen Austausch zu verweigern, muss erstmal ein Eigenverschulden des Käufers nachgewiesen werden.


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Mai 2017)

Bei den Grafikkarten früher sind diese durchgebrannt, wenn die externe Stromversorgung nicht hat angesteckt war. Steht auch überall drauf, das man die GPU nicht ohne extra Stecker betreiben soll! Eigentlich DAU sicher. Jetzt mindfactory auch noch zu schreiben, das man die GPU ohne externe Stromversorgung betrieben hat, war sehr kontraproduktiv.



Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duke711 (21. Mai 2017)

Woher nimmst Du diesen Quatsch? Die Grafikkarte ohne angeschlossener Hauptstromversogung zu "starten" ist die sicherste Methode, wenn die Karte ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Bei einem Kurzschluss über die Hauptstromversorgung geht diese gleich in Rauch auf, da hier über 100 A ungehindert fließen können.
Außerdem kann man die Grafikkarte nicht ohne externe Stromversorgung betreiben, da der Rechner nicht vollständig booten würde.

Nachtrag:
Es war schon immer möglich und legitim die Karten ohne externe Stromversorgung zu starten, seit es diese Anschlussmöglichkeit gibt.


----------



## thorecj (21. Mai 2017)

GTX1080TI startet jetzt jedenfalls nicht ohne die zusätzlichen Stromstecker. Bei anderen Karten hab ich es aber auch nie probiert.

Nebenbei: Ich finde aber auch das die RMA auch nicht so viel Informationen braucht. Karte eingesteckt, abgeraucht, fertig. Mehr müssen die nicht wissen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Woher nimmst Du diesen Quatsch? Die Grafikkarte ohne angeschlossener Hauptstromversogung zu "starten" ist die sicherste Methode, wenn die Karte ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Bei einem Kurzschluss über die Hauptstromversorgung geht diese gleich in Rauch auf, da hier über 100 A ungehindert fließen können.
> Außerdem kann man die Grafikkarte nicht ohne externe Stromversorgung betreiben, da der Rechner nicht vollständig booten würde.


Auch wenn du die PCIe Stecker nicht dran hast, können da 100A durchgehen. 
Die Frage ist dann halt, was zuerst abraucht.


----------



## Duke711 (21. Mai 2017)

In diesem Fall die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Nightmare09 (21. Mai 2017)

Welche Variante einer GTX1080Ti (FE oder Custom) ist für eine fullcover Wasserkühler zu empfehlen?

Natürlich hat das Referenz-PCB nicht die beste Spannungsversorung was OC anbelangt, jedoch kommt es mir darauf nicht hauptsächlich an.
Das größte "Problem" ist vielmehr die Verfügbarkeit von fullcover Kühlblöcken für die diversen Hersteller der Customdesigns.


----------



## blautemple (21. Mai 2017)

Kannst ruhig eine Founders Edition nehmen, die hat eine sehr gute Spannungsversorgung


----------



## chischko (21. Mai 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Welche Variante einer GTX1080Ti (FE oder Custom) ist für eine fullcover Wasserkühler zu empfehlen?
> 
> Natürlich hat das Referenz-PCB nicht die beste Spannungsversorung was OC anbelangt, jedoch kommt es mir darauf nicht hauptsächlich an.
> Das größte "Problem" ist vielmehr die Verfügbarkeit von fullcover Kühlblöcken für die diversen Hersteller der Customdesigns.


Jede FE und dann kannste jeden Titan X Pascal Kühler drauf schnallen, die sind kompatibel und davon haben die Hersteller noch einiges lagernd
EK-FC Titan X Pascal  – EK Webshop
EK-FC Titan X Pascal - Acetal  – EK Webshop

An die korrekte Backplate denken wenn gewünscht: EK-FC1080 GTX Ti Backplate - Black  – EK Webshop


----------



## wolflux (22. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kannst ruhig eine Founders Edition nehmen, die hat eine sehr gute Spannungsversorgung



Die abgerauchte Karte hatte die gleiche Spannungsversorgung


----------



## blautemple (22. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Die abgetauchte Karte hatte die gleiche Spannungsversorgung



Wir wissen doch überhaupt nicht was da überhaupt abgeraucht ist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolflux (22. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch überhaupt nicht was da überhaupt abgeraucht ist
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Stimmt!


----------



## izanagi23 (24. Mai 2017)

Weiss jemand von euch welches Spiel als nächstes bei den Asus 1080ti Aktionen dabei ist ?
Die For Honor Aktion ist ja schon vorbei und aktuell gibt es Dawn of War 3 mit dem ich aber nix anfangen kann. Ich meine ab dem 01.06 gibts eine neue Aktion, aber welches Gratisspiel wird es sein? Insider hier unter euch ?


----------



## chaotium (24. Mai 2017)

Meine Glaskugel ist kaputt... xD


----------



## izanagi23 (24. Mai 2017)

Von wegen kaputt , du hast garkeine  
Kein Insider, nicht nah genug an der Quelle


----------



## Birke1511 (25. Mai 2017)

Kurze Frage an die Aorus Besitzer hier.

Ich habe diese seit gestern verbaut und musste feststellen das der mittlere Lüfter so eine Art schleifgeräuch abgibt.Der linke und rechte ist ok. (Mit dem Finger angehalten)Nun meine Frage: soll das so sein ,zwecks erhöhter Luftverwirbelung würde der mittlere etwas tiefer versetzt oder ist dieser defekt.

Mich würde eure Erfahrungen mit der Karte, daher ob dieses Geräusch bei euch auch vorhanden ist, interessieren.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2017)

Also bei mir schleift da garnichts.


----------



## masterX244 (25. Mai 2017)

Birke1511 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Aorus Besitzer hier.
> 
> Ich habe diese seit gestern verbaut und musste feststellen das der mittlere Lüfter so eine Art schleifgeräuch abgibt.Der linke und rechte ist ok. (Mit dem Finger angehalten)Nun meine Frage: soll das so sein ,zwecks erhöhter Luftverwirbelung würde der mittlere etwas tiefer versetzt oder ist dieser defekt.
> 
> Mich würde eure Erfahrungen mit der Karte, daher ob dieses Geräusch bei euch auch vorhanden ist, interessieren.



Der Mittlere ist absichtlich versetzt (steht auch auf der Produktwebsite irgendwo), Und: wie klingt das Schleifgeräusch etwa?


----------



## Duke711 (26. Mai 2017)

Stellungwechsel beim Wasserspiel....

Die Karte wurde gleich am selben Tag umgetauscht und versandt. Leider ist es wieder eine Zotac Blower, bin mal gespannt. Dieses mal aber habe ich die Karten vertauscht:

Nun Primär Zotac Blower und Sekundär Gigabyte Gaming OC.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Mai 2017)

Birke1511 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Aorus Besitzer hier.
> 
> Ich habe diese seit gestern verbaut und musste feststellen das der mittlere Lüfter so eine Art schleifgeräuch abgibt.Der linke und rechte ist ok. (Mit dem Finger angehalten)Nun meine Frage: soll das so sein ,zwecks erhöhter Luftverwirbelung würde der mittlere etwas tiefer versetzt oder ist dieser defekt.
> 
> Mich würde eure Erfahrungen mit der Karte, daher ob dieses Geräusch bei euch auch vorhanden ist, interessieren.



Schau mal nach, ob sich da beim Transport nicht etwas verbogen hat an der Lüfterhalterung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Js7IsLaaNwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und die GTX1080Ti scheint eine ähnliche Abdeckungsqualität zu haben. Hier ab 08:26:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhBqrXWN1qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wolflux (27. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Stellungwechsel beim Wasserspiel....
> 
> Die Karte wurde gleich am selben Tag umgetauscht und versandt. Leider ist es wieder eine Zotac Blower, bin mal gespannt. Dieses mal aber habe ich die Karten vertauscht:
> 
> Nun Primär Zotac Blower und Sekundär Gigabyte Gaming OC.



Was kühlt denn die Phasen auf der Rückseite?


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2017)

Bestimmt der rückseitige Phasenkühler  xD

Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duke711 (27. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Was kühlt denn die Phasen auf der Rückseite?



Das was werkseitig auch kühlt, ein Lüfter. Obwohl der radial und axial Lüfter befindet sich oberhalb der Karte, also werkseitig eher nicht gekühlt.

Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti: Unboxing von Verpackung und Platine


----------



## wolflux (27. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Das was werkseitig auch kühlt, ein Lüfter. Obwohl der radial und axial Lüfter befindet sich oberhalb der Karte, also werkseitig eher nicht gekühlt.
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti: Unboxing von Verpackung und Platine



Jo, son Mittelding und die original Backplate  passt nicht mehr! Blöde Sache. 
Gruss


----------



## MiezeMatze (28. Mai 2017)

Habe eine 1080Ti Founders Edition Wakü übertaktet (EK-WB) 2050Mhz / 6003 Mhz

Hier ein paar Benches:
The Witcher 3  3440x1440p ultra gtx 1080 Ti Founders Edition 2050/6003 Mhz overclock - YouTube
gleiche Szene mit meiner damaligen 980Ti oc
Acer Predator X34A 100hz G-sync Witcher3 3440x1440 Ultra Hairworks FPS - YouTube

The Surge gtx 1080 Ti Founders Edition @ 2050/6003 Mhz in 3440x1440p ultra settings - YouTube

Ghost Recon  Wildlands gtx 1080 Ti FE @ 2050/6003 MHz in 3440x1440p ultra settings - YouTube

Ghost Recon  Wildlands gtx 1080 Ti 2050/6003 Mhz 3440x1440p max settings - YouTube

Fire Strike Extreme Ergebnis: (rechts ist von mir!)
Pic-Upload.de - FStrikeextreme1080Ti.jpg


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2017)

Bin gerade am testen mit CPU OC und Speicher manuell einstellen.
Ergebnis in FHD und ARK:
GPU Auslastung im Moment immer noch nur bei 80%, dafür drehen die Lüfter schon bei 1900rpm.
Wird Zeit für ne WaKü.


----------



## Deathman1991 (28. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt die evga 1080 ti founders edition seit einer Woche mit den phanteks Glacier fullcover kühler im Betrieb und komme ohne spannungserhöhung auf 1950mhz. In Battlefield 1 unter Full HD wird sie nicht wärmer als 50 grad. Ich würde Mal sagen da ist noch Potential drin.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2017)

Meine Gigabyte boosted out of the box auf ~1930MHz, da brauch ich nichts mehr machen.
War aber auch mein Ziel dabei.
Gibts den Phanteks Kühler eigentlich nur für die Gigabyte Gaming?
Momentan bleibt halt nur der EK Kühler für Aorus.


----------



## Ralle82 (28. Mai 2017)

N'Abend,

habe jetzt nicht die 120 Seiten alle durchgelesen, man möge es mir nachsehen, falls die Frage schon mal behandelt wurde:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Founders Edition und kann mir evtl. sagen, wie weit man das Power Target senken müsste, damit die Karte nicht ins Temp-Limit rennt (Lüfter rennt ab 70 Grad mit 100 %)?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Grestorn (28. Mai 2017)

Reduziere doch einfach das Temperatur-Limit. Und eigentlich sollte der Lüfter (mit den Standardeinstellungen) niemals mit 100% laufen.


----------



## Ralle82 (28. Mai 2017)

Ich suche eine Einstellung, bei der ein Takt x gehalten wird, ohne dass durch Erreichen des Temp-Limit gethrottelt wird. Wenn ich das Temp-Limit senke, habe ich doch das Problem immer noch, ich verhindere nur, dass die Karte immer am vorgegebenen Temp-Limit läuft sondern insg. Kühler bleibt. Funktioniert mein Vorhaben überhaupt oder hab ich einen Denkfehler? Wieso soll der Lüfter nicht auf 100 % laufen (Lautstärke zählt bei mir nicht als Argument), dass verstehe ich nicht?! 

P.S.: Also ich habe die Lüfterkurve entsprechend geändert, vl. meintest du das?


----------



## Palmdale (28. Mai 2017)

Eventuell hab ich ja jetzt nen Denkfehler, aber wenn du das Powerlimit soweit reduzierst, dass das Temperatur Limit nicht mehr der "limitierende" Faktor ist, übernimmt diese Funktion das Powerlimit und der gewünschte Takt kann weiterhin nicht gehalten werden. 

Die Referenzplatine ist eigentlich solide aufgebaut, dein Problem ist nur der unzureichende Lüfter. AiO Wakü eventuell? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle82 (28. Mai 2017)

Nein, der Lüfter/Kühler wird nicht gewechselt, bin ja soweit zufrieden mit der Leistung! Bin nur neugierig bzgl. dieser Thematik.

Ist es nicht so, dass ein reduziertes Power-Target einfach  einen reduzierten  Boost-Takt (im Vergleich zu 100 % Power-Target) und somit weniger Abwärme zur Folge hätte, Throttling also quasi durch limitierten Boost-Takt verhindert würde (weil die GPU und dessen "neue" Boost-Takt durch 100 % Fan dann konstant und unter 84 Grad gehalten werden kann)?


----------



## Palmdale (28. Mai 2017)

Ich würde eher undervolting versuchen, da es beide Effekte vereint (reduziert Wärme und Verbrauch). Da ich mit diesem regler allerdings noch nicht gespielt habe, werden hier andere einspringen können  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (29. Mai 2017)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Einstellung, bei der ein Takt x gehalten wird, ohne dass durch Erreichen des Temp-Limit gethrottelt wird. Wenn ich das Temp-Limit senke, habe ich doch das Problem immer noch, ich verhindere nur, dass die Karte immer am vorgegebenen Temp-Limit läuft sondern insg. Kühler bleibt. Funktioniert mein Vorhaben überhaupt oder hab ich einen Denkfehler? Wieso soll der Lüfter nicht auf 100 % laufen (Lautstärke zählt bei mir nicht als Argument), dass verstehe ich nicht?!
> 
> P.S.: Also ich habe die Lüfterkurve entsprechend geändert, vl. meintest du das?



Mir ist immer noch nicht ganz klar, was Du erreichen willst. Dadurch, dass Du den Lüfter voll aufdrehst, hältst Du die Karte so kühl wie möglich (bei Dir also 70°). Damit wird die Karte immer entweder durch die Power (PowerLimit) oder die Spannung (VoltageLimit) gebremst. Einen bremsenden Faktor gibt's immer, sonst würde die Karte ja unbegrenzt hoch takten 

Ich hab ne FE die wassergekühlt wird. Mit extremer Belastung bleibt die Karte immer deutlich unter 55°. Trotzdem throtteled die Karte natürlich, eben je nach Einstellung entweder durch das Power- oder das VoltageLimit. Und ja, auch die Temperatur spielt eine Rolle, da schon ab 40° die Temperatur zum leichten Herabsetzen des Takts führt. 

Trotzdem komme ich auf 2050 MHz, aber nicht 100% konstant. Was aber in der Praxis auch nicht stört. Ob ich nun 87,7 oder 87,6 fps habe, spüre ich beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Da fährt Zotac mit seiner Eigenbau FE ne ganz eigene Schiene.





Naja die meisten FEs mit "eigenem" Kühler haben keine Backplate, sei es die MSI Aero oder ne KFA.

@Duke711: Welches PCB hat eigentlich die GA Gaming OC? Nen 1080Ti PCB ist das ja nicht - TITAN Pascal vielleicht?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gibts den Phanteks Kühler eigentlich nur für die Gigabyte Gaming?
> Momentan bleibt halt nur der EK Kühler für Aorus.



Hat die Gaming ein Referenz-PCB? Wenn ja, von welcher Karte? Von der Ti geht ja nicht, da DVI Port vorhanden.


----------



## Mitchpuken (29. Mai 2017)

Ich versuche derzeit auch dieses Thema besser zu verstehen. Bin mir daher nicht sicher, ob folgender Kontext stimmt.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist es so: Je wärmer die Karte wird, desto mehr Strom verbraucht sie. Ist sie kühl genug läuft sie ins Powerlimit. Könnte sie jetzt 500W ziehen wäre sie zu warm und man kommt in das Temperaturlimit.
Der Takt, also der Boost ist dabei an die Temperatur gekoppelt. Ob auch der momentane Verbrauch dabei einer Rolle spielt weiß ich nicht. Wenn die Karte bei gleichem Verbrauch kühler ist, taktet sie höher, würde sie dann auch auch nicht mehr Strom verbrauchen, aber das würde sich mehr dem Anfang meines Satzes wiedersprechen


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2017)

Es ist schon ganz witzig ja 

Je höher die Karte taktet, desto höher der Verbrauch. Je höher der Takt, desto höher die Spannung, was den Verbrauch noch viel schneller und stärker ansteigen lässt. Damit die Karte nicht in Sekunden ans Limit (Power und/oder Temperatur) kommt, werden schon ab 40°C immer weiter Takt & Spannung gesenkt. Die Karte nähert sich dann immer mehr den magischen 84°C/250W und pegelt dann irgendwo weitestgehend stabil ein.
Wer also der Karte die Sporen geben mag, muss sie kühl bekommen und dabei das Powertarget möglichst hoch stellen.
Im Grunde hast du aber Recht, ich hantiere jetzt mal mit imaginären Werten: eine FE verbraucht bei 1600 MHz 230W und hält sich bei 77°C, schnallt man auf die gleiche FE nen Wasserkühler läuft die Karte auf Grund des Power Limits bei 250W mit 50°C und mit 1700 MHz.
Die Temperatur steigert den Verbrauch, jedoch nicht so sehr wie eine kühle Karte mit hohem Takt und daran gekoppelte hohe Spannung.

So hab ich das zumindest immer verstanden


----------



## Duke711 (29. Mai 2017)

@euMelBeumel

Ein ähnliches wie bei der GA Aourus.

https://linustechtips.com/main/uplo...ew25.jpg.0d7e702bf9508ff89bad89dc063d1996.jpg

- Es gibt den hinteren Signalanschluss nicht
- Die Elkos sind anders angeordnet. Drei zu Slotanschlussseite, zwei in einer diagonalen Linie zwischen Stromanschluss und dem weißen Pad.

Unter dem weißen Pad befinden sich zwei weitere Mosfets, die über ein ziemlich dickes Pad (wie im Bild) abgedeckt werden, 3 mm. Grund, daneben befinden sich zwei hoch gebaute Spulen. Aber man hätte trotzdem diese zwei exponierten Mosfets an einer sinnvolleren Stelle installieren können.

Ansonsten ist alles dem Bild gleich.


----------



## Ralle82 (29. Mai 2017)

Ich versuche es mal mit meinen einfachen Worten:

Ich ging davon aus, das die Karte im Lieferzustand (100% Power-Target eingestellt) so hoch taktet, wie es das Temp-Limit zulässt.
Bsp.: Boost-Takt von z.B. 1.800 MHz und mehr werden kurzweilig erreicht, dann jedoch Throttling auf z.B. 1.700 MHz da sonst die Temp. bei Dauerlast nicht unter 84 Grad gehalten werden kann.

Wenn ich jetzt aber hingehe und reduziere das Powertarget auf z.B. 80 % (das war ja ein Wert, den ich suchte), kann die GPU dann evtl. nur bis z.B. 1.700 MHz takten (weil dann das neue Power-Target erreicht würde), diesen Takt dann aber konstant halten, weil es der Kühllösung der FE (Lüftern auf 100 %) dann gelingt, die Karte unter dem Temp-Limit von 84 Grad zu halten? Ich glaube inzwischen aber, ich übersehe da etwas bei dieser Rechnung... *leicht verwirrt bin*

P.S.: Oder dauert es dann einfach nur länger, bis die Karte ins Temp-Limit rennt. Es spielt ja -aus gegebenem Anlass- auch die Umgebungstemperatur noch eine Rolle...


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Käse. Entweder wird die Karte nicht erkannt, aber bei den meisten kommt ein Hinweis das die Hauptstromversorgung nicht angeschlossen ist. Würde die Karte ohne angeschlossener Hauptstromversorgung durchbrennen und ein Feuer auslösen, dann würde Nvidia keine einzige Karte mehr verkaufen können und außerdem würden solche Produkte in Deutschland auch nicht mehr abgenommen werden.
> Um einen Austausch zu verweigern, muss erstmal ein Eigenverschulden des Käufers nachgewiesen werden.


Letzte Woche getestet bei meiner 1080: bitte Kabel anschließen oder was da auch immer Stand.


----------



## Duke711 (29. Mai 2017)

@Ralle82

Es gibt drei Konstellationen:

1. Temperaturdrosselung. Es werden die 84 °C erreicht, die Karte taktet sich z.B. von 1700 Mhz auf 1600 Mhz runter.
2. Powerlimit .....
3. Voltlimit....

Die Abwärme der Karte richtet sich nach Takt und Spannung. Deshalb ist es ein Trugschluss durch Senkung des Powerlimits die Temperatur zu senken. Dann limitiert nicht mehr die Temperatur, sondern das geringere Powerlimit.

Da gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

-Kühlertausch
-Spannung senken (falls die 1700 Mhz mit einer geringeren Spannung möglich wären --> testen)


----------



## Ralle82 (29. Mai 2017)

Ah ok, hatte bei Erreichen des Powerlimits ein anders Verhalten der Karte unterstellt, quasi so: Karte erreicht einen bestimmten Takt, an dem es wegen des Power-Limits nicht höher geht; da aber in diesem Fall bei Temp und Volt noch Luft wäre, kann der Takt gehalten werden. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, taktet die Karte aber bis Erreichen des Power-Limit und sagt dann, Mist - Limit erreicht, takte ich mal wieder was runter (wie gegenwärtig bei Erreichen des Temp-Limit...),  richtig?

Macht eigentlich auch Sinn


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> @euMelBeumel
> 
> Ein ähnliches wie bei der GA Aourus.
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir, also definitiv ein anderes Custom PCB. Brauchte die Info für meine PCB Liste


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Die Abwärme der Karte richtet sich nach Takt und Spannung. Deshalb ist es ein Trugschluss durch Senkung des Powerlimits die Temperatur zu senken. Dann limitiert nicht mehr die Temperatur, sondern das geringere Powerlimit.


Und in Verbindung mit der im Bios hinterlegten Lüfterkurve ergibt sich im Endeffekt eine kühlere, leisere Karte.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Mai 2017)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Ah ok, hatte bei Erreichen des Powerlimits ein anders Verhalten der Karte unterstellt, quasi so: Karte erreicht einen bestimmten Takt, an dem es wegen des Power-Limits nicht höher geht; da aber in diesem Fall bei Temp und Volt noch Luft wäre, kann der Takt gehalten werden. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, taktet die Karte aber bis Erreichen des Power-Limit und sagt dann, Mist - Limit erreicht, takte ich mal wieder was runter (wie gegenwärtig bei Erreichen des Temp-Limit...),  richtig?



Dein Denkfehler ist auch, dass Du annimmst, dass aufgenommene Leistung und damit erzeugte Wärme alleine vom Takt abhängt. Das ist aber mitnichten so. Du kannst die Karte auf 2 GHz takten und dennoch relativ wenig Leistung verbraten, wenn Du ihr nichts zu rechnen gibst. 

In einem realen Spiel kommen immer wieder Momente vor, in der die Karte sehr intensiv rechnen muss und deswegen mehr Strom verbraucht und damit Wärme erzeugt. Um die Limits zu halten, wird sie dann runtertakten müssen. Bei anderen Momenten ist die Rechenlast geringer, so dass die Limits wieder deutlich unterschritten werden, und der Takt wieder erhöht werden kann. 

Von Anfang an war eine tatsächlich nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisende Kritik an dem ganzen Boost System, das NVidia vor einigen Jahren mit Keppler eingeführt hat, dass es genau kontra-Intuitiv arbeitet: Wenn die Karte viel Last tragen muss, taktet sie runter, wenn sie nichts zu tun hat, taktet sie hoch, obwohl man die Leistung dann gar nicht braucht.

Aber es sind num mal physikalische Gegebenheiten, die man nicht ausschalten kann. Und unterm Strich bringt Boost auf jeden Fall mehr, als eine auf einen entsprechend sehr konservativen festgelegten Wert festgenagelte Taktfrequenz, mit der die Karte dann aber in jedem Fall save läuft, so wie man das früher gemacht hat.


----------



## Mitchpuken (29. Mai 2017)

> Und unterm Strich bringt Boost auf jeden Fall mehr, als eine auf einen entsprechend sehr konservativen festgelegten Wert festgenagelte Taktfrequenz, mit der die Karte dann aber in jedem Fall save läuft, so wie man das früher gemacht hat.


Ja und nein. Man suggeriert dem Käufer durch den Boost, dass er mehr bekommt. Würde man wie du sagst den Takt sehr gering ansetzen, dann wären die Karten die Tage ja richtige OC-Wunder. Hoffentlich kommt es niemals soweit wie bei den cpus. Läuft was nicht wie es soll, dann wird einfach ein Model darunter. Da sparen sich der Hersteller so einiges an Arbeit.


----------



## Ralle82 (29. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärungen, haben mir wieder etwas mehr Durchblick verschafft.


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Mai 2017)

Es kommt auch drauf an wie ausgelastet die Shader sind.
100% GPU Last ist nicht gleich 100% GPU Last. Da können gern mal paar Watt dazwischen liegen und das kann entscheiden ob der Boost so bleibt oder etwas geringer ausfällt. Gerade bei 4K ist man über jedes Watt froh dass man einsparen kann.


----------



## myLoooo (30. Mai 2017)

Ich bekomme heute 15% auf alle auf Rakuten - Suche nach gtx 1080 ti | Rakuten.de - Welche der Ti kann man empfehlen? Will wenig wie möglich zahlen (später Watercooling) - da ich eventuell noch den Monitor dazu kommen möchte.

ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Turbo-GTX1080TI11G 11GB *617 Euro*
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti *640 Euro*
GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti *650 Euro*
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X *665 Euro*


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Mai 2017)

Ich dachte immer Rakuten ist so ein No-Go Shop, wo man die Finger von lassen sollte. Aber das musst du wissen.

ASUS Turbo -> Custom, bisher kein Kühler in Sicht
Palit -> FE, ergo Referenz, ergo Kühler genug vorhanden
Aourus -> Kühler vorhanden
MSI Gaming -> noch kein Kühler auf dem Markt (kommt aber noch)

Wenn du übertakten willst, dann natürlich ne Karte mit hohem Powertarget.


----------



## myLoooo (30. Mai 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Rakuten ist so ein No-Go Shop, wo man die Finger von lassen sollte. Aber das musst du wissen.
> 
> ASUS Turbo -> Custom, bisher kein Kühler in Sicht
> Palit -> FE, ergo Referenz, ergo Kühler genug vorhanden
> ...



Ergo keine von denen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Mai 2017)

Ich kenne mich mit den Modellen nicht so recht aus, aber die Aorus und die Gaming sollten eigentlich ein recht hohes Target haben.


----------



## Chukku (30. Mai 2017)

Die Aorus Gaming hat 375W und die Zotac Amp! hat 384W.
Alle anderen haben maximal 350W (Palit und EVGA FTW3) bzw. 330W (Asus Strix, MSI Gaming...) bzw 300 W (so ziemlich der ganze Rest)

Aber für die Zotac ist kein WaKü Block in Sicht.

Für die Gigabyte Aorus gibts einen Block von EKWB.
EK-FC1080 GTX Ti Aorus - Nickel  – EK Webshop
Und angeblich auch einen von Phanteks, aber der war zumindest vor ein paar Tagen in Europa noch so gut wie nicht erhältlich... k.a. wie es jetzt aussieht


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Mai 2017)

Naja die Kühler fliegen jetzt erst alle so langsam ein. Die Gaming Reihe von MSI wird auch wieder 100%ig versorgt, die bekommen immer Wasserkühler.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2017)

Die Aorus hat 250W, nur mit PT auf 150% sind es 375W.
Diese Einstellung lohnt aber nicht, da die mit den 250W schon über 1900MHz macht.


----------



## Creeju (30. Mai 2017)

Moin, ich habe mich mal soweit eingelesen, aber vergebt mir bitte, wenn ich nicht alles zu dem Thema gesehen habe. 
Ich bin momentan am Planen eine FE zu kaufen und dann unter Wasser zu setzen, jedoch mangels offenem Kreislauf mit einer AIO-Lösung.
Derzeit kenne ich dafür drei Lösungen:
Alphacool Eiswolf (120) GPX Pro - Eventuell mit 240er Radiator bestücken
EVGA Hybrid Kit 400-HY-5388-B1
Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140

Ich muss sagen, dass mir die Alphacool-Variante persönlich sehr gut gefällt, aufgrund der Modularität.
Kennt ihr noch andere Lösungen, bei denen man keinen eigenen Kreislauf (Pumpe, Behälter, etc) extra aufbauen muss?
Falls ihr die oben genannten Lösungen schon mal hattet, könnt ihr sie in Relation setzen?


----------



## Ralle82 (30. Mai 2017)

Bin schon von der FE (stock) und dessen brachialer 4K-Leistung echt begeistert. Und mit entsprechender Lüfterkurve tun sich durchaus OC-Reserven auf... Allerdings ist sie wie bekannt schon sehr laut bei Last (was mich nicht stört, da ich immer mit Kopfhörer zocke). Sollte sich das aber mal ändern,  würde ich das EVGA-Kit bevorzugen. Diese Dinger stoßen hier glaube ich auf wenig Gegenliebe (oder?), ein Custom-Loop käme aber auch für mich nicht in Frage...


----------



## Creeju (30. Mai 2017)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Sollte sich das aber mal ändern,  würde ich das EVGA-Kit bevorzugen. Diese Dinger stoßen hier glaube ich auf wenig Gegenliebe (oder?), ein Custom-Loop käme aber auch für mich nicht in Frage...


Danke für die Antwort! Was spricht denn für dich für das EVGA-Kit?
Aus meiner Sicht ist der zusätzliche Lüfter Vor- und Nachteil zugleich. Alphacool kühlt hier ja über den Kühlkörper und kommt ohne den Lüfter aus. Vielleicht sind die Temperaturen bei EVGA durch den Lüfter besser, ich habe da nur keine wirklich vergleichbaren Werte gefunden, auch nicht für 1080/980/etc.


----------



## Ralle82 (31. Mai 2017)

Creeju schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort! Was spricht denn für dich für das EVGA-Kit?
> Aus meiner Sicht ist der zusätzliche Lüfter Vor- und Nachteil zugleich. Alphacool kühlt hier ja über den Kühlkörper und kommt ohne den Lüfter aus. Vielleicht sind die Temperaturen bei EVGA durch den Lüfter besser, ich habe da nur keine wirklich vergleichbaren Werte gefunden, auch nicht für 1080/980/etc.



Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Kühlung hier tatsächlich die Beste ist (habe jedoch auch keine Vergleichswerte für dich). Die Produkte von EVGA, die ich bisher hatte, vermittelten mir immer einen wertigen Eindruck. Zudem, aber das ist ausschließlich subjektiv, macht die Lösung für mich optisch den besten Eindruck... vielleicht kommentiert ja noch ein erfahrener User!
Gruß


----------



## Chukku (31. Mai 2017)

Ein 120er ist halt schon verdammt wenig, um eine 250-300W Karte zu kühlen.

Wenn dein Budget es zulässt würde ich daher zu 
Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X Pascal / 1080 Ti M02 - mit Backplate | Eiswolf | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
plus
Alphacool NexXxos Eiswolf / Eisbaer Ready ST30 Full Copper 240mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
raten.
(beachte beim Preis auch, dass hier die Lüfter nicht dabei sind. 
Aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich auch bei der EVGA Lösung den Stock Lüfter auf jeden Fall gegen was vernünftiges austauschen)

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Varianten werden hier übrigens Spannungswandler und VRAM über den Wasserkühler mitgekühlt.
Zwar nur "semi-passiv" (soll heissen: das Wasser fliesst nicht direkt rüber, aber der passiv-Kühlblock hat Kontakt mit dem Wasserkühler und gibt die Wärme daher trotzdem ans Wasser ab), aber trotzdem sehr effizient.


----------



## Creeju (31. Mai 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Ein 120er ist halt schon verdammt wenig, um eine 250-300W Karte zu kühlen.


Kam mir auch etwas unterdimensioniert vor, da dürfte der Lüfter gut zu tun haben.
Danke für die Links. Die Kühlung von VRAM und Wandlern war das, was ich auch vergeblich als Vergleich gesucht hatte. EVGA kommt ja gleich mit dem zweiten Lüfter an.
Hast du eine der Varianten eventuell schon​ mal testen/messen können?

Im Gehäuse ist noch Platz, da würde ich der Karte glatt einen 360/420er gönnen.

Gibt es bei der Karte hier Nachteile? Ich sehe keine, außer einen niedrigeren Preis als die FE und die gleiche Platine.
ZOTAC GeForce(R) GTX 1080 Ti Blower | ZOTAC

Edit: Klar, Lüfter sind da nicht dabei, aber die Stock würde ich auch nie verwenden wollen. Mit genügend Radiator könnte ich mit etwas Glück einfach meine SW3 im Deckel weiterverwenden, müsste ich dann mal testen, wenn alles da ist.


----------



## Chukku (31. Mai 2017)

Ich hab die Alphacool Variante bisher nicht selbst getestet.
Hab bisher aber auch im WaKü Forum dazu nur Gutes gelesen.
Die Wandler und Ram werden nicht gaaanz so gut gekühlt, wie bei einem echten Fullcover Wasserblock (bei dem das Wasser auch aktiv über diese Bereiche fliesst), aber angeblich ist der effektive Unterschied nur minimal.

Ich hatte allerdings die EVGA 980Ti Hybrid Version.
Das ist ja im Prinzip der gleiche Kühler wie für die 1080Ti  Hybrid und die Abwärme der Karte ist auch die gleiche.
Zu dem kleinen Lüfter für die Sekundärkomponenten kann ich sagen, dass er sehr langsam und leise ist. (dreht bei Werkseinstellung durchgehend nur mit 22% und ist damit so gut wie unhörbar). Der ist also nicht wirklich ein Nachteil.

Aber der 120mm Radiator war einfach zu schwach. Ich hatte da 2 Noctua Lüfter drauf (NF-F12 und NF-P12 im Push/Pull) und trotz nicht besonders leisen 1200 rpm ging die Karte auf 64°.
das ist natürlich im Vergleich zu einer Luftkühlung trotzdem besser, aber von einer Flüssigkeitskühlung erwartet man ja eigentlich schon mehr.

Ausserdem war mir die Pumpe zu laut.

Am Ende habe ich den Hybrid Kühler runtergenommen und die Karte in meinen Custom Kreislauf integriert.


----------



## XpINViSiBLE (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute.

Kurze Frage, welches Custom Modell sollte ich mir holen? Habe paar Testvideos von PCGH gesehen und die Werte waren ja mehr oder weniger auf dem selben Niveau.

Bin mir halt trotzdem nicht sicher, ursprünglich sollte es die ASUS Strix werden aber vielleicht gibts ein günstigeres Modell, dass genauso gut ist?

LG


----------



## chischko (1. Juni 2017)

Hier stand Blödsinn! Sorry! 
(Wer lesen kann ist mal wieder klar im Vorteil! )


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

also Wenn Asus Strix, dann würd ich auf jeden Fall die Variante ohne "OC" nehmen.
Da sparst du schonmal 40€-50€ und kannst sie anschliessend trotzdem auf das gleiche Niveau takten.

Ansonsten ist die MSI Gaming X nochmal ein ganzes Stück günstiger.
Ich hab jetzt aber nicht mehr im Kopf, wie gut genau sie in den Tests abschneidet... guck dir sonst zum Vergleich nochmal das PCGH Video zur Strix und zur MSI an.
Ich denke aber, dass es an der MSI nichts auszusetzen gibt.

(Strix OC: 830€ / Strix: 785€ / MSI Gaming X: 742€ .. alle Preise von Mindfactory.)


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Juni 2017)

In der aktuellen PCGH war die MSI die beste, danach die Aorus, die Zotac und dann die Strix. Ich würde zu MSI oder Gigabyte raten, da leiser und bessere VRM Kühlung.


----------



## alexberlin (1. Juni 2017)

Servus

Gibt es auch noch Custom-Karten ohne Zero-Fan Mode, also Karten die im Idle bzw. bei niedriger last die Lüfter
langsam weiterlaufen lassen, damit die Karte nicht unnötig warm wird?


----------



## micha30111 (1. Juni 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Ich hatte allerdings die EVGA 980Ti Hybrid Version.
> Das ist ja im Prinzip der gleiche Kühler wie für die 1080Ti  Hybrid und die Abwärme der Karte ist auch die gleiche.
> Zu dem kleinen Lüfter für die Sekundärkomponenten kann ich sagen, dass er sehr langsam und leise ist. (dreht bei Werkseinstellung durchgehend nur mit 22% und ist damit so gut wie unhörbar). Der ist also nicht wirklich ein Nachteil.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auf meine EVGA 1080TI FE den Hybrid Kühler drauf gesetzt und bin mit den Temperaturen sehr zufrieden. Ohne Übertaktung läuft die Karte in Mass Effect: Andromeda mit etwa 43 Grad. Mit Übertaktung entsprechend mehr.

Der 120 mm Radiator ist natürlich etwas klein, reicht aber aus. Zu der Lautstärke: Ja die Pumpe ist hörbar, da ich aber beim Zocken oder Arbeiten zu 99% Kopfhörer trage bekomme ich da nicht allzu viel von mit. Aber das ist ja eh immer eine Frage des Empfindens bzw. der Empfindlichkeit des Einzelnen 

Viele Grüße,

Micha


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

Ja, um das zu relativieren muss ich auch noch ein paar Dinge dazu sagen:

Erstens habe ich den Radiator oben ins Gehäuse gesetzt, wo er natürlich die vorgewärmte Luft aus dem Case (da war dann ja auch noch eine 2te 980Ti Custom Karte drin, die ordentlich geheizt hat) bekommen hat.
Zweitens lief der Stock-Lüfter dauerhaft mit 2000 rpm, was natürlich auch nochmal deutlich bessere Temps gebracht hat aber viel zu laut war. Erst die Noctua Lüfter hab ich dann halt deutlich langsamer (max. 1200) laufen lassen.
Drittens lagen die 64° im Sommer bei 28° Raumtemperatur an.

Alles in Allem hätte der Kühler die Karte bei optimaler Montage (vorne im Gehäuse für Frischluftzufuhr) , schneller drehenden Lüftern und "normaler" Raumtemperatur die Karte wohl auch auf 50° oder weniger halten können. Das wäre dann aber auch verdammt laut gewesen.
Da die 2te 980Ti zu dem Zeitpunkt aber noch luftgekühlt war und bei um die 75° lag, war es mir wichtiger, die Gehäuseluft mit dem Radi nicht noch weiter aufzuheizen... deshalb kam er in die Decke.
Hätte am Ende ja nichts gebracht eine super gekühlte Karte bei 50-55° und die andere bei 80° zu haben.

So lange der Rest des Systems noch luftgekühlt war, ist mir die Pumpe auch nicht negativ aufgefallen.
Erst als ich dann für die CPU und die andere GPU einen Custom Loop aufgebaut habe, hab ich den Hybridkühler dann rausgehört.
Deswegen musste er dann auch ein  wenig später weichen und der Custom Loop erweitert werden.


----------



## Birdy84 (1. Juni 2017)

XpINViSiBLE schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Kurze Frage, welches Custom Modell sollte ich mir holen? Habe paar Testvideos von PCGH gesehen und die Werte waren ja mehr oder weniger auf dem selben Niveau.
> 
> ...


Was verstehst du unter "gut"? Worauf kommt es dir an?
Ich wollte keinen Premium Preis bezahlen und habe mich für eine Super Jetstream entschieden. Günstiger Preis, guter Kühler, 350W max. Power Limit.



alexberlin schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Gibt es auch noch Custom-Karten ohne Zero-Fan Mode, also Karten die im Idle bzw. bei niedriger last die Lüfter
> langsam weiterlaufen lassen, damit die Karte nicht unnötig warm wird?


Ich kenne keine. Würde an deiner Stelle eine Karte mit gutem Kühler kaufen und per Afterburner die Lüfterkurve anpassen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2017)

Soweit ich weiss, halten die Lüfter bei der KFA² HOF nicht an.


----------



## XpINViSiBLE (1. Juni 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "gut"? Worauf kommt es dir an?
> Ich wollte keinen Premium Preis bezahlen und habe mich für eine Super Jetstream entschieden. Günstiger Preis, guter Kühler, 350W max. Power Limit.


Auf die Leistung und der bestmöglichen Kühlung. Wäre mit 2Ghz zufrieden, aber das schaffen ja anscheinend alle Custom Karten.
Deswegen dann die mit der besten Kühlung. Im Moment tendiere ich zur MSI Gaming X.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Juni 2017)

Ich würde auch zur MSI oder Aorus raten. Die Gigabyte ist nochmal ein ganz kleines bisschen leiser, dafür taktet die MSI von Haus aus höher und ist noch etwas kompakter. Im Grunde sind sich die beiden Karten aber ebenbürtig. Die Gigabyte hat nach Registrierung ein Jahr länger Garantie (4 statt 3).


----------



## blautemple (1. Juni 2017)

alexberlin schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Gibt es auch noch Custom-Karten ohne Zero-Fan Mode, also Karten die im Idle bzw. bei niedriger last die Lüfter
> langsam weiterlaufen lassen, damit die Karte nicht unnötig warm wird?



Aktuell haben alle vernünftigen Karten einen Zerofan Modus, der ist aber auch nicht schlimm für die Karte und falls du doch, warum auch immer, die Lüfter immer drehen lassen willst kannst du einfach eine eigene Lüfterkurve mit dem Afterburner o.ä. erstellen


----------



## thorecj (1. Juni 2017)

XpINViSiBLE schrieb:


> Auf die Leistung und der bestmöglichen Kühlung. Wäre mit 2Ghz zufrieden, aber das schaffen ja anscheinend alle Custom Karten.
> Deswegen dann die mit der besten Kühlung. Im Moment tendiere ich zur MSI Gaming X.


Also meine GamingX schaffte keine 2GHz stabil. Ist halt extreme GPU Lotterie. Daher verzeiht mir, wenn ich die GamingX absolut nicht empfehlen kann. Die Aorus, ohne Extreme, kostet sogar noch weniger und hat ein etwas besseres Kühlkonzept als die MSI. Daher wäre dies meine Empfehlung. Aber auch hier kann man Pech haben und in die Tonne greifen.


----------



## XpINViSiBLE (1. Juni 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Also meine GamingX schaffte keine 2GHz stabil. Ist halt extreme GPU Lotterie. Daher verzeiht mir, wenn ich die GamingX absolut nicht empfehlen kann. Die Aorus, ohne Extreme, kostet sogar noch weniger und hat ein etwas besseres Kühlkonzept als die MSI. Daher wäre dies meine Empfehlung. Aber auch hier kann man Pech haben und in die Tonne greifen.



Habe auch gelesen dass einige extremes Spulenfiepen mit der MSI haben. Werde dann die AORUS holen, das Risiko ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## thorecj (1. Juni 2017)

XpINViSiBLE schrieb:


> Habe auch gelesen dass einige extremes Spulenfiepen mit der MSI haben. Werde dann die AORUS holen, das Risiko ist es mir nicht wert.


Spulenfiepen hatte ich auch leicht. War aber nicht sonderlich störend, allerdings wenn man bedenkt, das ich nur mit max 60Fps spiele ... naja. Spulenfiepen kannst du aber bei der Aorus genauso haben.
Nebenbei, am Kühler und der Lautstärke gabs bei der GamingX sonst absolut nichts zu meckern.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Juni 2017)

Bei der PCGH hatten alle Probanden Spulenfiepen, nicht gravierend, aber vorhanden.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (1. Juni 2017)

XpINViSiBLE schrieb:


> Auf die Leistung und der bestmöglichen Kühlung. Wäre mit 2Ghz zufrieden, aber das schaffen ja anscheinend alle Custom Karten.
> Deswegen dann die mit der besten Kühlung. Im Moment tendiere ich zur MSI Gaming X.


Welche Karte schafft denn unter Luft dauerhaft 2 GHz im Spielbetrieb?


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Juni 2017)

Übertaktet: alle Customs. Von sich aus: keine.


----------



## Miiloo (2. Juni 2017)

hat jemand hier auch eine Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti Extreme und kann mir sagen wie man die RGB Beleuchtung steuern kann?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2017)

Mit Graphics Engine, kannst du bei Gigabyte runter laden.


----------



## Miiloo (2. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mit Graphics Engine, kannst du bei Gigabyte runter laden.



super danke ich finde da nichts :/ kannst du vllt einen link posten?
oder meinst du das? Download |


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2017)

Ja, steht doch auch da.


----------



## Miiloo (2. Juni 2017)

kann ich damit auch die RGB zusammen mit meinen anderen RGB syncen? habe noch Asus Aura und Gskill Ram


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2017)

Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Miiloo (2. Juni 2017)

lohnt es sich eigentlich noch die Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti Extreme zu übertakten? um noch was rauzzuholen? oder ist das nicht sinnvoll?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. Juni 2017)

Lass sein, reicht so wie sie ist.


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2017)

Miiloo schrieb:


> lohnt es sich eigentlich noch die Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti Extreme zu übertakten? um noch was rauzzuholen? oder ist das nicht sinnvoll?



Probiere es doch einfach aus, es würde mich aber ehrlich gesagt wundern wenn du da mehr als 5% rausholen kannst


----------



## Chukku (2. Juni 2017)

geht die Karte nicht schon ab Werk auf über 2000 MHz?

Am Ende ist auf jeden Fall irgendwo zwischen 2000 und 2080 MHz Schluss.. völlig egal, welche Karte es ist.

Das, was dir am ehesten etwas bringen könnte, wäre sie minimal zu "undervolten" und das Powerlimit zu erhöhen.
Dann hast du die besten Chancen, dass sie ihren Takt von ca. 2000 auch unter allen Lebenslagen stabil aufrecht erhält, ohne zu warm zu werden oder ins Powerlimit zu rennen.


----------



## thorecj (2. Juni 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> geht die Karte nicht schon ab Werk auf über 2000 MHz?


Kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf das Bios an. Wenn das 300Watt Bios drauf ist, wäre es sicher möglich. Mit dem 250Watt Bios sicher nicht. Natürlich ohne am Powerlimit zu drehen. Mit 375Watt PL schafft das auch die letzte Krücke.


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> geht die Karte nicht schon ab Werk auf über 2000 MHz?
> 
> Am Ende ist auf jeden Fall irgendwo zwischen 2000 und 2080 MHz Schluss.. völlig egal, welche Karte es ist.
> 
> ...



2GHz schaffen nicht mal ansatzweise alle 1080Ti stabil 
Durchschnittlich sollten die so ca 1950 bis 2050MHz schaffen, alles darunter sind dann Krücken und alles darüber sind gute Karten und selbst 2100Mhz sind gerade mal 7,7% mehr Takt als 1950MHz. Das sind am Ende vllt 4 bis 5% Mehrleistung, das ist höchstens gerade so messbar, aber definitiv nicht fühlbar.


----------



## thorecj (2. Juni 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> 2GHz schaffen nicht mal ansatzweise alle 1080Ti stabil
> Durchschnittlich sollten die so ca 1950 bis 2050MHz schaffen, alles darunter sind dann Krücken


Oh, dann hatte ich ja scheinbar fast ein Golden Sample in der Hand.


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2017)

Du kannst die Ti halt nicht mehr der normalen 1080 vergleichen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorecj (2. Juni 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du kannst die Ti halt nicht mehr der normalen 1080 vergleichen.


Hab ich ja auch nicht.
Es ist nur so, das ich bisher noch kein Test/Video/OC-blog oder ähnliches gesehen habe, wo die Ti keine 2GHz schafft, zumindest bei Customs, ausser bei mir.


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2017)

Das Sample von PCGH von der Super Jetstream und der SC2 z.B.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Juni 2017)

In der PCGH 06/17 hat jedes Custom mindestens 2GHz geschafft (MSI, GA, ASUS, Zotac, Inno3D).


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2017)

5 Karten, von Tausenden die im Umlauf sind.


----------



## thorecj (3. Juni 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das Sample von PCGH von der Super Jetstream und der SC2 z.B.


Das ist aber nicht wirklich fair, denn das Potential einer Karte auszureizen innerhalb eines gerademal 4minütigen Overclocking Versuchs sagt einfach gar nichts aus.
Die Jetstream schien wirklich ne Krücke gewesen zu sein wenn die bei 1.093V gerademal auf 1936MHz boostet, aber ein wenig Feingefühl beim OC hätte Raff da gut getan, hätte aber auch das Video um ne halbe Stunde verlängert.
Die EVGA SC2 ist auch ein schlechtes Sample, obwohl es kurz auf 2GHz geboostet hat. Aber das erklärt sich ja anhand der heutigen News, das EVGA ihre Chips selektiert für die Kingpin Edition. Ergo fallen auch viel mehr schlechtere Chips für die FTW3, welche übrigens die 2GHz geschafft hat, und erst recht für die SC2.

Sicher schaffen nicht alle die 2GHz (dann kommt es ja auch noch auf die jeweilige Last und Temperatur an), aber es sind sicher um die 60-70% aller Tis. Aber gerademal 1950MHz, wie von dir erwähnt, ist ja fast schon zu schlecht um wahr zu sein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Juni 2017)

Also bitte. Bei HWBot und Co sind alle übertakteten Karten gut über 2GHz, zieht man jetzt noch etwas ab, damit es spieletauglich bleibt, sind wir grob bei 2GHz für fast alle Tis. Die eine braucht mehr Spannung als die andere, aber so kann man es zusammenfassen. Deswegen ist es ja gerade "mehr Trend" zu undervolten, denn ob 19XX MHz oder 20XX merkt eh niemand.


----------



## TheRev90 (3. Juni 2017)

Hab seit vorgestern auch eine GTX 1080 Ti Palit Super Jetstream.

Bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig was ich von den Werten halten soll.

Wenn ich die Karte im Autofan Modus belasse, bleibt sie ruhig und wird dafür rund 78 Grad warm und heizt das Gehäuse richtig auf.

Dreht man die Lüfter auf 75% wie Raff im Video, erreicht sie Temperaturen um die 72 Grad +/- 2 ist dadurch aber deutlich hörbar.

Die 2 GHz hab ich bis dato in keinem Spiel stabil testen können.

The Witcher 3 in 4k hab ich stabil mit 1963 MHz zum laufen bekommen Core Voltage und Power Target auf max.

Ich bin am überlegen die Palit zurückzugeben und mir die Asus Strix holen.

Hat jemand Werte der Asus Karte in einem Case?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (3. Juni 2017)

Core-Voltage hochziehen ist Kontra-Produktiv bei Pascal-Karten unter Lukü.
Damit drückst Du die Karte doch sofort noch mehr ins Power- und Temptarget.

Schon mal geschaut wie weit Du kommst, wenn Du 1.0v einstellst? Wie fast alle anderen hier im Thread? *g*


----------



## Wolfgang75 (3. Juni 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also bitte. Bei HWBot und Co sind alle übertakteten Karten gut über 2GHz, zieht man jetzt noch etwas ab, damit es spieletauglich bleibt, sind wir grob bei 2GHz für fast alle Tis. Die eine braucht mehr Spannung als die andere, aber so kann man es zusammenfassen. Deswegen ist es ja gerade "mehr Trend" zu undervolten, denn ob 19XX MHz oder 20XX merkt eh niemand.



Das die Karten 2 GHz schaffen steht ja außer Frage,ob die das nach 2h im Spielbetrieb mit voller Auslastung auch noch schaffen wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Hier kann ja gerne jemand einen 30 minütigen Bench unter Volllast und Luftkühler bei 2 GHz zeigen,aber bitte nicht mit 100% Lüfterauslastung


----------



## Guffelgustav (3. Juni 2017)

Also meine Karte schafft die 2GHz@1v bei egal wie langem Spielbetrieb mit max. 53% Fan-Speed bei max. 69°C.
Meistens liegt sie aber eher bei 65-67°, nur GTA 5 treibt die bis an die 69° 
Hängt einfach alles vom Luck beim Kauf der Karte ab. Gutes Sample und die 2GHz sind np.
So Allgemein kann man das also nicht sagen. 
Ich hatte selbst für ein paar Tage auch andere Samples bzw. auch eine Gaming X hier. Die MSI hat die 2GHz nur unter allergrößter Mühe geschafft, bei der max. Stock-Voltage von 1.05-1.06v.


----------



## wolflux (3. Juni 2017)

Ich teste nur mit Extremmethode, 4k/Ultra/Alle NVIDIA-Features.
Bei mir immer noch FarCry4 unter Wasser 53° bei 2063 MHz"  konstant " ohne Speicher-OC.
Die geforderte Leistung ist nur brutal und zwischen 33-50 FPS. Ausbeute.


----------



## MilbeHirsch (3. Juni 2017)

TheRev90 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen die Palit zurückzugeben und mir die Asus Strix holen.
> 
> Hat jemand Werte der Asus Karte in einem Case?



Ich hab die asus strix 1080ti drin sie boosted out of box auf 1879MHz und nach OC auf 2050MHz. Im laufe der nächsten Woche geht sie unter Wasser.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (4. Juni 2017)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> So Allgemein kann man das also nicht sagen.



Das ist der Punkt,kommt immer auf die Auslastung an.
Wer mit der Karte auf FullHD@60Hz spielt wird da keine Probleme bekommen,bei mir läuft die auf WQHD@165Hz und wenn die CPU nicht limitiert hat die Karte in den meisten Fällen Vollauslastung.
Konnte meine Karte (08/15 EVGA FE unter Wasser) mit dem GPU-Z Rendertool auf über 2100MHz bringen,und das ohne Spannungs/Powerlimit.Das wird aber sicher nicht Benchstable sein.


----------



## Guffelgustav (4. Juni 2017)

Das GPU-Z Rendertool ist auch einfach nutzlos und besitzt für mich garkeine Aussagekraft.
Selbst "Benchstable" bringt einem nicht viel, weil diverse Spiele immer noch die Grätsche machen.
Meine Aussage war auch weniger auf die Art der Auslastung bezogen, als generell auf das Glück bei der Sample-Lotterie. 
Diese entscheidet in meinen Augen darüber, ob man die 2GHz schafft oder nicht bzw. auch bei 1v schafft.
Natürlich hat eine Vollauslastung wesentlich mehr Aussagekraft, als ein Bench. Dennoch ist volle Auslastung nicht immer gleich, also es kommt (bezogen aufs Zocken) immer auf das Game, die Szene,  die Situation und die Settings an.
Ich habe meine Karte bisher mit folgenden Games getestet: BF1, BF4,  W3, ME:A, GTA 5, DOOM und Wildlands.
Die Beobachtungen dabei sind, dass GTA 5 am stärksten aufheizt (außer das ME:A Startmenü) und W3 am ehesten auf instabiles OC reagiert, vor allem beim Speicher. Alle anderen Games laufen mit höheren Settings, bei welchen W3 und GTA 5 bereits die Grätsche machen würden.
Einzig ein Bench hat mir bzgl. Takt (fast) immer Stabilität bescheinigt, sofern er selbst durchlief und das war Heaven 4.0. Wenn ich nach 2 Durchläufen in H4.0 keine Probleme hatte, war der Takt so gut wie immer für alle Games stable.


Zu dem Thema mit FullHD@60Hz:
Also ich kann meine Strix ohne Probleme auf meinem Zweitmonitor in der Auflösung prügeln bis sie in die Knie geht. 
Man bekommt die Karten bei entsprechenden Settings+Spiel auch locker in FullHD klein und damit komplett ausgelastet.


----------



## synergon (4. Juni 2017)

finde auch das nicht allzuviel reserven da sind wenn man 100+fps in 1080p haben will.

hab meine auf 2065/12000 und einen 6900k @4,5 aber in schlecht optimieten games sind >100fps nicht die seltenheit


----------



## TheRev90 (4. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Core-Voltage hochziehen ist Kontra-Produktiv bei Pascal-Karten unter Lukü.
> Damit drückst Du die Karte doch sofort noch mehr ins Power- und Temptarget.
> 
> Schon mal geschaut wie weit Du kommst, wenn Du 1.0v einstellst? Wie fast alle anderen hier im Thread? *g*



Auf 1 .0v komm ich in The Witcher 3 mit max. Settings in 4k stabil auf 1936 MHz. 

Die Lüfter laufen bei 65 %, sind hörbar, aber stören nicht. Die Temperatur liegt bei 75°C im Durchschnitt. Power Limit auf max. gesetzt.

Alles was näher Richtung 2 GHz geht läuft instabil.

In Overwatch muss ich bei 1.0v Ultra Settings in 1440p mit 165 Hz auf 1898 MHz um es stabil zu bekommen. Temperaturen liegen hier um die 70°C.


----------



## Lors84 (4. Juni 2017)

TheRev90 schrieb:


> Auf 1 .0v komm ich in The Witcher 3 mit max. Settings in 4k stabil auf 1936 MHz.
> 
> Die Lüfter laufen bei 65 %, sind hörbar, aber stören nicht. Die Temperatur liegt bei 75°C im Durchschnitt. Power Limit auf max. gesetzt.
> 
> Alles was näher Richtung 2 GHz geht läuft instabil.



habe auch die SJS, ich lasse sie aber bei 1.025v @ 1927mhz-1936mhz / 5800mhz -5900mhz MC @ 70% fanspeed laufen, max. temperatur bei witcher 3 @ 4k sind max. 78°, meißtens so 72-75°. finde ich von der lautstärke auch völlig ok.

wenn ich mit der spannung runtergehe, habe ich das gefühl das es nicht so rund läuft, z.b. bei forza horizon 3.

bin mit der karte schon zufrieden, mit der msi 1080ti gaming x die ich erste hatte, hatte ich mehr probleme (aber wahrscheinlich nur pech bei der lotterie gehabt)


----------



## bisonigor (4. Juni 2017)

Seit dem meine Strix unter Wasser ist, taktet sie im Original-Zustand genau auf 2000Mhz, so lange der PT zulässt. Die Spannung liegt bei 1,05V, wenn die Temt. nicht 46° überschrittet. Ab 46° steigt die Spannung auf 1,06V( bei Zimmertemp. im Sommer 27-28°), der Takt wird aber nicht gesengt. Mit BIOS-Mod hab die schon auf 2200Mhz gebrach bei 1,15V  nur so zum testen.


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2017)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Mit BIOS-Mod hab die schon auf 2200*Ghz* gebrach bei 1,15V  nur so zum testen.



Alter Schwede .... da brauchste nie wieder ne neue Graka die nächsten Jahre^^


----------



## bisonigor (4. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Alter Schwede .... da brauchste nie wieder ne neue Graka die nächsten Jahre^^



Sorry, Mhz


----------



## thorecj (4. Juni 2017)

Lors84 schrieb:


> ...bin mit der karte schon zufrieden, mit der msi 1080ti gaming x die ich erste hatte, hatte ich mehr probleme (aber wahrscheinlich nur pech bei der lotterie gehabt)


Also war ich nicht der Einzige mit solchen Problemen bei der GamingX. Die lief so grottig, das sie wieder zurück ging. Vielleicht hat MSI auch für die Lightning selektiert.


----------



## wolflux (4. Juni 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Also war ich nicht der Einzige mit solchen Problemen bei der GamingX. Die lief so grottig, das sie wieder zurück ging. Vielleicht hat MSI auch für die Lightning selektiert.



Das würde mich nicht sonderlich wundern.
EVGA hatte das ja für die 980Ti Kingpin auch selektiert.
Geforce GTX 980 Ti Kingpin: Evga garantiert ASIC-Qualitatsstufen gegen Aufpreis
Ich hatte 2x EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified im
 Wechsel und beide hatten einen ASIC von 70,xx%
Irgendwo müssen die anderen, nicht so guten Chips/Karten ja hin. Ich finde diese Theorie garnicht so abwägig.


----------



## Guffelgustav (5. Juni 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Also war ich nicht der Einzige mit solchen Problemen bei der GamingX. Die lief so grottig, das sie wieder zurück ging. Vielleicht hat MSI auch für die Lightning selektiert.



Das glaube ich eher weniger.
Ich hatte ja selbst eine Gaming X und die war im Vgl. zu deinem Sample, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, um einiges besser.
Klar, meine Strix jetzt ist nochmal ein Stück besser als die MSI, aber ich glaube kaum, dass da selektiert wurde.
Es ist halt einfach Zufall, dass zwei Pechvögel, die sich die MSI gekauft hatten und ein schlechtes Sample bekommen haben, sich hier im Forum über den Weg laufen (Du und Lors84).
Schaut man mal in anderen Threads oder Foren, gibt es auch genügend Leute mit einem sehr starken Sample von der MSI, die nochmal stärker als meine Strix sind.
Ist halt einfach Luck :/


----------



## thorecj (5. Juni 2017)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Das glaube ich eher weniger.
> Ich hatte ja selbst eine Gaming X und die war im Vgl. zu deinem Sample, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, um einiges besser.
> Klar, meine Strix jetzt ist nochmal ein Stück besser als die MSI, aber ich glaube kaum, dass da selektiert wurde.
> Es ist halt einfach Zufall, dass zwei Pechvögel, die sich die MSI gekauft hatten und ein schlechtes Sample bekommen haben, sich hier im Forum über den Weg laufen (Du und Lors84).
> ...


Ich hab ja auch nicht davon gesprochen, das nur schlechte Samples unterwegs sind, sondern mehr als bei unselektierten Customs. Klar sind da auch ein paar bessere dabei, aber eben nicht so viele. Man braucht dann schon ein gutes Stück mehr Glück um ein anständiges Sample zu erwischen. Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt MSI selektiert wirklich. Das wurde bisher noch nirgens bestätigt. 
Ich persönlich hab da im Netz mehr negative als positive Reviews über die GamingX gelesen, zumindest in Bezug zu Übertaktbarkeit und Undervolting. Temperaturen, Kühler, Lautstärke und allg. Verarbeitung sind sonst aber top.

Ausserdem hatte meine Karte ja zusätzlich noch ein schwerwiegendes Problem mit der Stromversorgung. Anders kann ich mir das Problem mit dem Powerlimit nicht erklären.


----------



## Firefly243 (5. Juni 2017)

Was haltet ihr denn von der Zotac AMP! Extreme "Core Edition"? Die scheint eine etwas niedriger getaktete Version der regulären AMP! Extreme zu sein, dafür etwas günstiger.

Direkt getestet hat die wohl keiner, weil sie wohl sonst mit der normalen identisch ist. Hat jemand eine von beiden? Wenn ja, was sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Lautstärke?


----------



## thorecj (7. Juni 2017)

Firefly243 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der Zotac AMP! Extreme "Core Edition"? Die scheint eine etwas niedriger getaktete Version der regulären AMP! Extreme zu sein, dafür etwas günstiger.
> 
> Direkt getestet hat die wohl keiner, weil sie wohl sonst mit der normalen identisch ist. Hat jemand eine von beiden? Wenn ja, was sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Lautstärke?



Schau mal in Post #1097. Der Forenuser lyriks hat sich die Core Edition gekauft und scheinbar gibt es da keine großen Unterschiede zur AMP Extreme, ausser ein paar MHz weniger im garantierten Base- und Boosttakt. Beim reale Boosttakt liegen beide Karten aber auf ähnlichem Niveau, so wie die meisten Customdesigns.


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2017)

So ich habe meinen Rechner mal wieder etwas umgebaut 
Die Noctua NF-A14 gegen Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 getauscht und den Arctic Accelero Xtreme wieder gegen den Morpheus II getauscht auf dem Morpheus sind jetzt 2 eloops verbaut. Viel leiser geht mit der Hardware wohl fast nicht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind noch die Drehzahlen unter Vollast:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uja1990 (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

lohnt sich der Wechsel von einer R9 390 Nitro auf eine GTX 1080 bei einem I5 6600?

Irgendwie finde ich keine befriedigenden Antworten.

Danke euch.


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2017)

Grafikkarten-Rangliste: GPU-Vergleich - ComputerBase

Ob dir die Mehrleistung ausreicht kannst nur du selbst entscheiden und ob dein i5 ausreichend fps liefern kann kannst du einfach selbst testen in dem du die Auflösung mal auf 720p reduzierst um ein CPU Limit zu erzeugen


----------



## uja1990 (8. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank jetzt schon für die Rückmeldung.

Okay, also mit meiner jetzigen Karte die Auflösung reduzieren und dann über Taskmanager die Auslastung der CPU "überprüfen"?
Ich kann ja auch, wenn ich z. B. in BF1 bin über Taskmanager und ich glaube das heißt AMD Crimson die Auslastung von CPU und GPU prüfen? Ich bin hier leider echt sehr unbeholfen, wenn es um solche Dinge geht .


----------



## blautemple (8. Juni 2017)

uja1990 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank jetzt schon für die Rückmeldung.
> 
> Okay, also mit meiner jetzigen Karte die Auflösung reduzieren und dann über Taskmanager die Auslastung der CPU "überprüfen"?
> Ich kann ja auch, wenn ich z. B. in BF1 bin über Taskmanager und ich glaube das heißt AMD Crimson die Auslastung von CPU und GPU prüfen? Ich bin hier leider echt sehr unbeholfen, wenn es um solche Dinge geht .



Im Grunde reicht es die Auslastung der GPU im Auge zu behalten, sobald diese unter 98% fällt bist du im CPU Limit, oder das Spiel ist schrottig programmiert


----------



## Reap (14. Juni 2017)

Sagt mal ist der Unterschied der Strix und Strix OC tatsächlich nur der Takt?
Dann sollte man doch mit einer nicht-OC ebenso gut fahren und im Zweifelsfalle selbst Hand anlegen können? Oder sind die OC selektiert?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2017)

Ist nur das BIOS.


----------



## Reap (14. Juni 2017)

Alles klar, danke.
Habe jetzt mal die non-OC bestellt, gibt's bei Alternate (über Rakuten) aktuell verhältnismäßig günstig + Cashback + Destiny 2 Verkauf.


----------



## brooker (14. Juni 2017)

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, Krankheiten wie Krebs machen auch vor einem Sommerloch nicht hat. Das *PCGH Folding Team* braucht Unterstützung im Kampf u.a. gegen Krebs.


----------



## sergi0 (15. Juni 2017)

Kann man inzwischen sagen welche der GTX 1080i die leiseste ist?

Überlege mir die Palit Jetstream zu holen aber habe jetzt den ein oder anderen Artikel gefunden wo mir dazu abgeraten wird.
Bin langsam verzweifelt und weiss nicht welche es jetzt werden soll....

Bin sehr empfindlich was geräusche angeht und brauche da schon eher etwas sehr leises...

Grüße
Sergio


----------



## Chukku (15. Juni 2017)

Hast du die die verschiedenen Videos von PCGH schon angeguckt?
Durchsuchen Sie jetzt PC Games Hardware

Ich hab jetzt nicht mehr alle Ergebnisse im Kopf, aber die (super-) Jetstream hat nicht so super gut abgeschnitten.
Der Kühler ist zwar relativ leise, aber bringt nicht wirklich genug Kühlleistung, wenn man übertakten will.

Eine der besseren Karten ist laut den Videos die MSI Gaming.. aber gucks dir am Besten selbst nochmal an.


----------



## Reap (15. Juni 2017)

Ich stellte mir auch etwas länger die gleiche Frage. Scheinbar teilen sich die MSI Gaming X sowie die ASUS Strix die oberen Plätze.


----------



## sergi0 (15. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank. Es wird wohl die MSI


----------



## thorecj (15. Juni 2017)

Also zumindest der Kühler und die Lüfter auf der MSI machen einen guten Eindruck.
Dafür gibt es viele Berichte über teils heftigem Spulenfiepen. Bei meiner war es auch bei max 60Fps leicht hörbar, allerdings nicht von Anfang an, sondern erst 1-2 Wochen später.


----------



## thomasemil (15. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand auf der Gigabyte Aorus nen Wasserkühler verbaut? Kann man da die Backplate weiterverwenden und wie siehts mit den RGB Leds aus  Was ist da verbaut? ( wäre so schön bei nem dursichtigen Block *_*)


----------



## TheRev90 (16. Juni 2017)

Von der Palit (Super) Jetstream kann ich dir nur abraten, wenn es dir um die Lautstärke geht.

Die Karte ist Preis-/Leistungstechnisch zwar echt gut, aber wenn dein Hauptaugenmerk auf Silent-Betrieb liegt, dann kann ich dir bei den Custom-Designs die MSi Gaming X empfehlen, welche deutlich leiser werkelt.
Bei den Temperaturen hatte ich ca. 2 Grad Unterschied unter Volllast im Tower.



thorecj schrieb:


> Also zumindest der Kühler und die Lüfter auf der MSI machen einen guten Eindruck.
> Dafür gibt es viele Berichte über teils heftigem Spulenfiepen. Bei meiner war es auch bei max 60Fps leicht hörbar, allerdings nicht von Anfang an, sondern erst 1-2 Wochen später.



Wie Thorec kann ich auch das Spulenfiepen hin und wieder bei der MSi bestätigen, dies nehme ich jedoch nur aktiv wahr, wenn die Gehäusewand entfernt ist.


----------



## Lors84 (16. Juni 2017)

TheRev90 schrieb:


> Von der Palit (Super) Jetstream kann ich dir nur abraten, wenn es dir um die Lautstärke geht.
> 
> Die Karte ist Preis-/Leistungstechnisch zwar echt gut, aber wenn dein Hauptaugenmerk auf Silent-Betrieb liegt, dann kann ich dir bei den Custom-Designs die MSi Gaming X empfehlen, welche deutlich leiser werkelt.
> Bei den Temperaturen hatte ich ca. 2 Grad Unterschied unter Volllast im Tower.
> .



komisch, ich konnte beide karten testen und empfand die MSI gaming X als lauter.


----------



## Mitchpuken (16. Juni 2017)

Mich dünkt ich lese die letzten Tage immer öfter, dass die Palit nicht mehr die leiste Karte ist bzw. kommt es fast so rüber als wäre sie auf einmal lauter als zu release? Bei der 1070 und 1080 schwärmen doch quasi "alle" von Palit und Gainwaird als leiseste Karte


----------



## Palmdale (16. Juni 2017)

Schon. Wir reden hier allerdings von der Ti und der grandiosen Idee Palits, gegenläufige Lüfter auszuprobieren. Design fail laut allen Tests 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchpuken (16. Juni 2017)

"Kleines" aber feines Detail, welches komplett an mit vorbei ging  Finanzieller Horizont hört bei der 1080 auf 

Erinnere mich vage, vor gar nicht langer Zeit Raff diesbezüglich ein einem Video sprechen gesehen(?) zu haben.


----------



## sergi0 (16. Juni 2017)

vielen Dank an alle für eure antowrten. es ist die MSI geworden.

Ich melde mich mal die Tage wie ich es mit der Karte empfinde


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Juni 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Schon. Wir reden hier allerdings von der Ti und der grandiosen Idee Palits, gegenläufige Lüfter auszuprobieren. Design fail laut allen Tests
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



betrifft allerdings nicht die jetstream, sondern nur die gamerock.


----------



## Palmdale (18. Juni 2017)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> betrifft allerdings nicht die jetstream, sondern nur die gamerock.


Oh stimmt, das hatte ich glatt verwechselt. 

@Mitchpuken
Ja, die Super Jetstream Variante hat lediglich zwei große Lüfter (nix Design Fail) und ist eine der günstigen Modelle, in jedem Fall einen Blick wert! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Juni 2017)

So der Überflieger wie für 980ti Zeiten scheint die aber auch nicht mehr zu sein. 
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, da die Abwärme bei 980ti und 1080ti ja nicht so unterschiedlich sind..


----------



## Mitchpuken (18. Juni 2017)

Vermute der Grund könnte sein: Selbe Abwärme auf kleinerer Fläche ist schwerer zu kühlen.


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2017)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Vermute der Grund könnte sein: Selbe Abwärme auf kleinerer Fläche ist schwerer zu kühlen.



Korrekt die Packdichte ist bei Pascal einfach unfassbar hoch, selbst mit einer High End Lukü ist es nicht so einfach die Karte im Gehäuse bei unter 60 Grad zu halten


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Juni 2017)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Vermute der Grund könnte sein: Selbe Abwärme auf kleinerer Fläche ist schwerer zu kühlen.



stimmt! der Chip ist kleiner. 
Brett vorm Kopf 
(naja ist warm draußen)


----------



## Corsair_Fan (18. Juni 2017)

spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine 1080Ti zu holen aber was mich im Moment noch dran hindert ist das angeblich 2018 Volta kommen soll. Was würdet ihr machen warten oder 1080Ti holen?


----------



## Grestorn (18. Juni 2017)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine 1080Ti zu holen aber was mich im Moment noch dran hindert ist das angeblich 2018 Volta kommen soll. Was würdet ihr machen warten oder 1080Ti holen?



Zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt kommt "bald die nächste Generation". Was kein Wunder ist, denn jede Generation hat ungefähr eine Lebenszeit von 15 Monaten.

Wenn Du die Karte gleich nach dem Release kaufst, hast Du zwar am längsten die neueste Generation, musst dafür aber i.d.R. mehr hinlegen und hast die weniger ausgefuchsten Modelle (i.e. Referenzmodell). Im Moment ist m.E. die 1070/1080Ti auf ihrem Höhepunkt.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (18. Juni 2017)

alos eine 1080 Ti holen so wie ich das verstanden habe


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Juni 2017)

Im Grunde musst du wissen was du tust. ^^


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2017)

Wenn du jetzt mehr Leistung willst, dann solltest du auch jetzt kaufen.


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2017)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> alos eine 1080 Ti holen so wie ich das verstanden habe



Musst du doch wissen ob du die Leistung brauchst ^^


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Juni 2017)

Was glaubt ihr, welche die leiseste luftgekühlte Custom der 1080 ti ist? Mir erscheint es so, als könne man zwischen der Asus Strix und der Gigabyte Aorus eine Münze werfen...


----------



## TheRev90 (19. Juni 2017)

Ich konnte die Palit Super Jetstream, die MSi Gaming X & die Asus Strix OC testen.

Die leiseste der drei war definitiv die MSi, allerdings wurde diese auch wärmer als die Strix.

Die Strix ist auch sehr leise und nur minimal lauter als die MSi gewesen.

Mit der Aorus wirst du auch nichts falsch machen.

Ich persönlich finde die Aorus allerdings optisch nicht ansprechend, wenn du allerdings kein Sichtfenster hast kann dir die Optik egal sein.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Juni 2017)

Ja, optisch wäre die Asus meine erste Wahl und Gigabyte ziemlich weit hinten... ^^

Mit MSI hab ich recht gute Erfahrungen bisher bei der R9 390, RX 480 und GTX 1060-80, allerdings, außer bei der 1060, erst wenn ich die Lüfterkurven manuell definiere.
Die Kühler sind klasse und entfalten ihr Potential erst so richtig wenn man die aggressiven Lüftereinstellungen drosselt.
Nur gefällt mir die rein optisch überhaupt nicht. Ok, bei meinem Junior siehts klasse aus, der hat aber auch ein rot-oranges Drachenthema.

Wenn die Asus nur minimal lauter aber spürbar kühler ist als die MSI, wäre da für die Lüfter ja noch, höhö,  "Luft nach unten"...


----------



## TheRev90 (19. Juni 2017)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Nur gefällt mir die rein optisch überhaupt nicht. Ok, bei meinem Junior siehts klasse aus, der hat aber auch ein rot-oranges Drachenthema.
> 
> Wenn die Asus nur minimal lauter aber spürbar kühler ist als die MSI, wäre da für die Lüfter ja noch, höhö,  "Luft nach unten"...



Ja MSi und ihr rot, ich hoffe sie schaffen es bei der nächsten Generation mal eine farblich neutrale Karte mit potentem Lüfterkonzept zu veröffentlichen.

Luft nach unten hast du auf jeden Fall, wenn du mit Temperaturen Richtung 80 Grad kein Problem hast.

Mit der MSi bin ich unter Volllast auf 77 Grad gekommen, die Asus bleibt da unter gleichen Bedingungen mit max. 72 Grad viel kühler.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Palmdale (19. Juni 2017)

Wirklich 77 °C? Muss ich demnächst mal bei Wildlands guggn, ob die bei mir ähnlich warm wird. Standard Einstellungen oder irgendwelche Anpassungen @TheRev90 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Xe0n- (19. Juni 2017)

Wenn man Temperaturen vergleicht, muss man auch die Lüfterdrehzahl mit einbeziehen.


----------



## TheRev90 (19. Juni 2017)

@Palmdale einzig das Power Target auf max. gesetzt im Afterburner bei beiden Karten.

@-Xe0n- die Lüfterdrehzahl lief bei beiden Karten mit rund 1750 RPM.
Bei der MSi entspricht das ca. 70% und bei Asus ca. 50%

Getestet habe ich es in Rise of the Tomb Raider.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Palmdale (19. Juni 2017)

Hab ich auch, schmeiß das heut abend mal mit 117% an

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Xe0n- (19. Juni 2017)

1750rpm sind natürlich eine Hausnummer


----------



## TheRev90 (19. Juni 2017)

Klingt viel ist dennoch leise in meinem Setup und für mein Gehör.

Die MSi wird für mich erst ab 75% hörbar, die Asus um die 60%.

Wobei das jeder anders empfindet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (19. Juni 2017)

Wildlands heizt doch sowieso nicht besonders stark wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe...


----------



## Palmdale (19. Juni 2017)

TheRev90 schrieb:


> @Palmdale einzig das Power Target auf max. gesetzt im Afterburner bei beiden Karten.
> 
> @-Xe0n- die Lüfterdrehzahl lief bei beiden Karten mit rund 1750 RPM.
> Bei der MSi entspricht das ca. 70% und bei Asus ca. 50%
> ...



Nungut, Tomb Raider haut scho rein. Man möge bitte das Handyfoto entschuldigen, aber ich hab durch das UWP kein Bildschirmfoto über Afterburner hinbekommen.

Schlussendlich warens nach knapp 10min Bäumchen bei 110% ca. 75° (die dann gut gehalten wurden) bei 71% Lüfterspeed (1880 RPM) und 1924Mhz. Alles in allem bleibt es aber subjektiv ein annehmbares Rauschen der Lüfter


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Juni 2017)

Danke für deine Mühe, das bestätigt mir dass der Kühler der MSI bei der 1080 ti für meinen Anspruch zu knapp auf Kante gebaut ist.
Da finde ich die Asus zum ersten mal seit langem interessanter, die erreicht im Schnitt 5°C weniger bei ziemlich gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl.
Wenn man dann noch die Lüfter drosselt, mit sagen wir mal 78°C Zieltemperatur, dürfte sie deutlich leiser sein.


----------



## Reap (19. Juni 2017)

Kann mich über meine ASUS auch nicht beschweren. Macht 2020 MHz und 6000 MHz beim MEM ohne sonderlich laut zu werden oder zu drosseln. Mehr habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber da geht sicher noch was.


----------



## barmitzwa (20. Juni 2017)

Vor ein paar Tagen gab es Deals wo man für die 1080ti 600€ glatt bezahlt hat und jetzt sind wir wieder bei ~700+

daaaamn youuuu cryptominerrrrrrrs 

(aber auch schön dass Schwung in den Markt kommt)


----------



## Eselers (20. Juni 2017)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen gab es Deals wo man für die 1080ti 600€ glatt bezahlt hat und jetzt sind wir wieder bei ~700+
> 
> daaaamn youuuu cryptominerrrrrrrs
> 
> (aber auch schön dass Schwung in den Markt kommt)



Ich habe meine 1080ti am Samstag gekauft für ~700€, und als ich gestern Abend schaute, war sie aufeinmal bei 1000€


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juni 2017)

Die ti lohnt sich doch glaub ich gar nicht aufgrund des Gddrx, gab's glaube ich auch als News 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## barmitzwa (20. Juni 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Die ti lohnt sich doch glaub ich gar nicht aufgrund des Gddrx, gab's glaube ich auch als News
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



mag sein - nur was passiert wenn alle ihre 470, 1070 und Konsorten gewinnbringend verkaufen? Kaufen sich mit einem breiten Grinsen eine 1080 oder 1080 ti
Angebot bleibt gleich, Nachfrage steigt


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juni 2017)

Das wiederum stimmt . Win Win? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (20. Juni 2017)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> ... 470, *1070ti *und Konsorten... :


Weißt Du was was ich nicht weiß?? Tippfehler?


----------



## masterX244 (20. Juni 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Weißt Du was was ich nicht weiß?? Tippfehler?



War ein TIppfehler der vom zitierten Poster bereits geninjaeditet wurde


----------



## chischko (20. Juni 2017)

Von nem Edit seh ich da noch immer nix^^... Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juni 2017)

F5? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (20. Juni 2017)

Entweder kannst Du nicht lesen oder das Internet ist kaputt.... Sogar anderen Browser genommen und siehe da: (Man beachte die Uhrzeit hier im Bild unten rechts... Firmenrechner, ich kanndie Uhrzeit hier manuell gar nicht einstellen!): Screenshot by Lightshot

Zudem sehe ich keinerlei Vermerk wie "Editiert" darunter... ^^


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juni 2017)

Ah sorry, hat über Smartphone net funktioniert 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## barmitzwa (20. Juni 2017)

Da es in meiner Welt nur Ti Karten gibt weigert sich mein Körper hin und wieder über non-Ti Karten zu schreiben


----------



## Duke711 (20. Juni 2017)

@chischko

Lebt das wärmebildaufzeichende Geschöpf noch? Wenn ja, führe es doch mal zu einem Dinner aus.


----------



## chischko (20. Juni 2017)

Puh ähm ja, sollte schon noch leben! Cheffe is nur im Urlaub und ohne sein OK will ich das Ding eigentlich nicht mitnehmen, deswegen muss ich noch 2 Wochen warten auf mein Essen mit diesem wunderschönen multifunktionalen Geschöpf!


----------



## thomasemil (20. Juni 2017)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen gab es Deals wo man für die 1080ti 600€ glatt bezahlt hat und jetzt sind wir wieder bei ~700+
> 
> daaaamn youuuu cryptominerrrrrrrs
> 
> (aber auch schön dass Schwung in den Markt kommt)


Nicht die Miner hängt direkt mit der Destiny 2 Aktion zusammen konnte meine einen Tag davor ergattern.


----------



## sergi0 (21. Juni 2017)

Scheiss Destiny,..... gibt es noch irgendwo Karten für 600€ ohne diesem langweiligen schxxxx Spiel?.....


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juni 2017)

sergi0 schrieb:


> Scheiss Destiny,..... gibt es noch irgendwo Karten für 600€ ohne diesem langweiligen schxxxx Spiel?.....


Ja aber da liegt überall ein Duden bei. :S


----------



## Jashnok (21. Juni 2017)

Kann ich eigentlich auf meine Jetstream das Gamerock Premium BIOS flashen? Insofern die Karte die Übertaktung packt?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2017)

Rein theoretisch schon, rein praktisch könnte deine Lüftersteuerung verrückt spielen.


----------



## Ikarius (21. Juni 2017)

Gibt es einen Unterschied der Strix oc und normal? Die takten doch sowieso über den angegebenen Takt oder?


----------



## Blackout2016 (21. Juni 2017)

Stecke gerade fest in der Entscheidungswahl....MSI 1080Ti Gaming X oder die Gigabyte 1080Ti Aorus Xtreme Editon? 
Beides sind gute Karten und preislich gleichauf, doch soll die Aorus die beste 1080Ti Karte auf dem Markt sein. 

Test der Aorus:Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition - Kuhler, Platine, UHD-Leistung, Overclocking - YouTube
sowie der MSI:MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G - Kuhler, Platine, UHD-Leistung, Overclocking - YouTube

Beide Karten Direktvergleich:GTX1080Ti Showdown - MSI Gaming X vs Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme Edition - YouTube

Ich tendiere eher zur Aorus aber was meint Ihr?


----------



## Jashnok (21. Juni 2017)

Guck dir auch mal die Jetstream an. Hat nen guten Preis für die Leistung. Es geht da um weniger als 5% unterschied zu den anderen Karten. Meiner Meinung den Aufpreis nicht wert


----------



## Blackout2016 (21. Juni 2017)

Ja da hast Du Recht Jashnok, die Palit ist ne gute Ti (Einsteigerkarte) nach der FE. 
Der gute Preis für die minimal schlechtere Leistung zu den anderen karten geht wirklich i.O 
Mit diesem Bios Premium Flash von Gamerock scheint die Karte ja auch noch gut extra Leistung zu machen.

Danke


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2017)

Denk dran, dass du durch nen BIOS flash deine Garantie verlierst.


----------



## Jashnok (21. Juni 2017)

Da die Jetstream aber über ein Dual BIOS verfügt kann ich im Ernstfall das BIOS ja zurückflashen. Dass heißt ja, dass sie dafür ausgelegt ist oder nicht?


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Juni 2017)

Nope. 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jashnok (21. Juni 2017)

Inwiefern?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2017)

Und wozu braucht man da ein Dualbios?
Zurück flashen geht auch so.


----------



## Jashnok (22. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich den PC aber wegen der Karte nicht mehr gestartet bekommen sollte ist ein Dual schon sinnvoll


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2017)

Dann ist dein eines BIOS trotzdem noch kaputtgeflasht.
Wenn dann was mit deiner Karte ist und du musst sie einschicken, hast du keinerlei Garantieanspruch mehr.


----------



## blautemple (22. Juni 2017)

Sollte beim BIOS Flash wirklich etwas schief gehen bleibt dir immer noch die Möglichkeit die Karte blind, mit der IGP oder einer zweiten Karte zu flashen.
Die Möglichkeiten helfen dir aber auch nicht, wenn die Karte verreckt und noch das selbst geflashte BIOS drauf ist 

Alles in allem würde ich sowas nur empfehlen wenn weiß was man da tut und der Verlust der Karte verkraftbar wäre


----------



## Jashnok (22. Juni 2017)

Also übertaktung mkt Tools ist sinnvoller? Und was ist mit der Spannungssache? Habe gehört dass die Karten dann eher den Löffel abgeben oder so?


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

Jashnok schrieb:


> Also übertaktung mkt Tools ist sinnvoller? Und was ist mit der Spannungssache? Habe gehört dass die Karten dann eher den Löffel abgeben oder so?



Das war eine Ente. Und es gibt derzeit eigentlich keine nennenswerten Vorteile bei einem BIOS OC ggü. dem, was man mit Tools erreichen kann. Selbst das HW Mod (Shunt-Widerstände brücken) scheint letztlich keine besseren OC Ergebnisse zu bringen.


----------



## Palmdale (22. Juni 2017)

Die Frage ist, ob der Aufwand die wenigen Prozent es wert ist. Bis auf die Power auf 117% tut meine Msi out of the box das, was sie soll  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jashnok (22. Juni 2017)

Und was ist das jetzt mit der Spannung


----------



## wolflux (22. Juni 2017)

Also ein Hardmod mit shunt würde ich nicht machen. Per Software ist einfach legaler und du behälst did Garantie.  Ausserdem gab es bisher  beim Afterburner weiter die Spannung zu erhöhen in dem man in die ini, Dateien Einträge vornimmt. Ist bestimmt nur eine Frage der Zeit, hoffe ich


----------



## blautemple (22. Juni 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Also ein Hardmod mit shunt würde ich nicht machen. Per Software ist einfach legaler und du behälst did Garantie.  Ausserdem gab es bisher  beim Afterburner weiter die Spannung zu erhöhen in dem man in die ini, Dateien Einträge vornimmt. Ist bestimmt nur eine Frage der Zeit, hoffe ich



Nö, da wird nichts kommen.


----------



## wolflux (22. Juni 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nö, da wird nichts kommen.



Hm, dann traurig


----------



## blautemple (22. Juni 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Hm, dann traurig



Pascal ist seit einem Jahr auf dem Markt, wenn es eine Möglichkeit geben würde hätte sie schon jemand entdeckt...


----------



## wolflux (22. Juni 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Pascal ist seit einem Jahr auf dem Markt, wenn es eine Möglichkeit geben würde hätte sie schon jemand entdeckt...



Ja stimmt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Palmdale (22. Juni 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


Macht das nicht das Lightning Board? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolflux (22. Juni 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Macht das nicht das Lightning Board?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Weiß ich nicht.


----------



## thorecj (22. Juni 2017)

Um den Voltregler in Afterburner freizuschalten, reicht es auch lediglich die 4.4.0 Beta zu installieren. Funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## Jashnok (22. Juni 2017)

Und was hat es mit dieser verfrüht einsetzenden Elektromigration durch Erhöhung der Spannung auf sich? Oder kann ich ohne Probleme den Regler hochsetzen?


----------



## HisN (22. Juni 2017)

Noch nie drüber gestolpert?
Du ließt zu wenig im Forum mit^^


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ensdauer-auf-ein-jahr.html?highlight=spannung


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

Bitte nicht wieder diese Ente hochholen. Man macht die Leute nur panisch für nix und wieder nix.


----------



## wolflux (22. Juni 2017)

Ja, das finde ich auch nicht glaubwürdig.


----------



## thorecj (22. Juni 2017)

Von AMD hört man nichts über verkürzte Lebensdauer, obwohl auf Polaris 10/20 mehr Spannung anliegt als auf Pascal.


----------



## barmitzwa (22. Juni 2017)

Das macht doch schon von Seiten der Garantie her null Sinn... jeder Hersteller gibt mindestens 2 Jahre und ebenso fast jeder Hersteller erlaubt OC (und damit auch die Erhöhung auf 100% der zugelassenen(!) Spannung) über das Hauseigene Programm. Ende


----------



## cristiano7290 (23. Juni 2017)

Hi Leute,

welche 1080 Ti sollte ich aktuell am besten kaufen ?
Es sieht ja irgendwie nicht gerade gut aus auf dem Markt. Gefühlt ist alles um gute 50-100€ teurer wie noch vor ner Woche. Woran liegt das denn ? :/

Hätte sonst eigentlich die Super Jetstream gekauft oder die MSI. Bei MF gab es die MSI Anfang der Woche noch für 749€, jetzt 789€ und nicht lieferbar.. die Super Jetstream liegt sogar bei 799€ statt 729€ Anfang der Woche.

Würde gerne in der nächsten Wochen bestellen, daher die Eile


----------



## wolflux (23. Juni 2017)

cristiano7290 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> welche 1080 Ti sollte ich aktuell am besten kaufen ?
> Es sieht ja irgendwie nicht gerade gut aus auf dem Markt. Gefühlt ist alles um gute 50-100€ teurer wie noch vor ner Woche. Woran liegt das denn ? :/
> ...



Willkommen im Forum und in unserer Welt  Daran muß man sich gewöhnen, das die Preise auf und ab gehen auch ohne Gründe.
Du kannst 1 Jahr warten und die Preise können stabil bleiben. Du willst vermutlich das günstigste Custom-Modell ? Dann hast du ja keine große Auswahl.


----------



## cristiano7290 (23. Juni 2017)

Danke Danke 

Das macht einen echt verrückt diese Schwankungen 
Es muss nicht unbedingt das günstigste sein, klar sparen ist immer gut aber es soll schon ein Modell sein was auch in den Tests einigermaßen gut abschneidet. Die MSI wäre da eigentlich so meine erste Wahl gewesen.
Eine Super JetStream wäre auch okay aber da bin ich nicht wirklich bereit 800€ für zu zahlen.

Man muss dazu sagen das ich ein ganzes System bestelle und der Preis da noch irgendwo im Rahmen bleiben muss.


----------



## chischko (23. Juni 2017)

cristiano7290 schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen das ich ein ganzes System bestelle und der Preis da noch irgendwo im Rahmen bleiben muss.



Dann biste hier aber als Basis bzgl. deiner Budgetgrenzen und hier  (eigenen Thread erstellen) als Diskussion sehr viel besser aufgehoben  
Hilfe in der PRaxis falls von Nöten gibt es hier.


----------



## thorecj (23. Juni 2017)

cristiano7290 schrieb:


> Danke Danke
> 
> Das macht einen echt verrückt diese Schwankungen
> Es muss nicht unbedingt das günstigste sein, klar sparen ist immer gut aber es soll schon ein Modell sein was auch in den Tests einigermaßen gut abschneidet. Die MSI wäre da eigentlich so meine erste Wahl gewesen.
> ...



Also mit 700-800€ für ein gutes Custommodell musst du dich wohl oder übel anfreunden. Sonst vielleicht doch eher ne GTX1080.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Juni 2017)

Wobei ich persönlich im Falle der GTX 1080ti die Jetstream wählen würde, wenn ich mich zwischen ihr und der MSI entscheiden müsste ...


----------



## Lors84 (23. Juni 2017)

jo, würde an deiner stelle auch die normale nehmen, hätte ich damals auch gemacht, aber die SJS war zu dem zeitpunkt nur 10€ teurer.

selektierte chips gibt es nicht, daher scheiss egal.


----------



## cristiano7290 (23. Juni 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Also mit 700-800€ für ein gutes Custommodell musst du dich wohl oder übel anfreunden. Sonst vielleicht doch eher ne GTX1080.



Die 700-800€ sind auch vollkommen okay, ich finde nur 800€ für eine Jetstream relativ viel.

Aktuell muss man ja auch erst mal eine finden  

Was ist denn von dieser Gigabyte hier zu halten ? 11GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AORUS Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1080 Ti - Hardware,

Laut Tests ist der Kühler ja Super nur die Leistung ist etwas hinter vielen anderen. Liegt aber wohl "nur" am Power Target.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2017)

Den Leistungsunterschied wirst du zu 90% nicht merken.
Meine Aorus Extreme läuft @stock um die 1900MHz.


----------



## thorecj (23. Juni 2017)

cristiano7290 schrieb:


> Die 700-800€ sind auch vollkommen okay, ich finde nur 800€ für eine Jetstream relativ viel.
> 
> Aktuell muss man ja auch erst mal eine finden
> 
> ...


Die Aorus bieten mMn das beste Kühlkonzept bei der Customs mit Luftkühlung. Egal welche von den beiden. Das maximale Powertarget reicht in fast allen Situationen völlig aus, je nach Bios 250-375W oder 300-375W.
Das die eine oder andere Ti besser oder schlechter ist, liegt einzig an der Güte des Chips. Daher würde ich beim Durchwälzen der ganzen Testberichte nicht allzu viel Wert auf die Länge der Balken legen. Es kann selbst das günstigste Modell besser und höher takten, als das teuerste. Ist eben GPU Lotto.


----------



## TheRev90 (23. Juni 2017)

Mit der Gigabyte Aorus , MSi Gaming X oder der Asus Rog Strix machst du nichts falsch!

Die Palit Jetstream ist leider momentan nicht verfügbar und der Aufpreis zur Super Jetstream ist aktuell für mein Geschmack zu hoch.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Egal welche von den beiden. Das maximale Powertarget reicht in fast allen Situationen völlig aus, je nach Bios 250-375W oder 300-375W.


Welches BIOS soll denn 300-375W haben?


----------



## cristiano7290 (23. Juni 2017)

Das klingt ja zumindest mal so das die Aorus eine relativ gute Wahl ist. Wundert mich immer wieder dieser Grafikkartenmarkt  Bei der 1070 etc waren die Gigabyte ja jetzt nicht der Hit. Habe ich zumindest so im Kopf.

Aber mal davon ausgegangen ich würde die Aorus und die Super JetStream zum gleichen Preis bekommen, welche würdet Ihr eher nehmen ? Denke nämlich mal auf eine der beiden läuft es hinaus.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2017)

Die Gigabyte.
Wegen Garantie, musst dich aber registrieren für 3 Jahre.


----------



## TheRev90 (23. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte.
> Wegen Garantie, musst dich aber registrieren für 3 Jahre.



Kann ich mich nur anschließen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorecj (23. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte.
> Wegen Garantie, musst dich aber registrieren für 3 Jahre.


3 Jahre hat man doch bei beiden regulär.  Nur bei der Extreme kriegst du nach Registrierung noch ein Jahr drauf.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Welches BIOS soll denn 300-375W haben?


Gigabyte hat jeweils für die Aorus und die Aorus Extreme zwei Biosse, einmal mit 250W und 150% in Tools und einmal mit 300W und 125%. Und diese dann nochmal in 2 verschiedenen Versionen, einmal mit DVI und ohne HDMI2 und einmal mit HDMI2 aber deaktiviertem DVI.
Gibts alles auf der Homepage von Gigabyte zum Download. Ich hab mehrere auf meine Aorus geflasht und die funktionieren tadellos.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2017)

Die jetzigen haben alle F4 drauf und da sinds 250-375W.
Warum sollte man da auf ein älteres BIOS wechseln?


----------



## thomasemil (23. Juni 2017)

cristiano7290 schrieb:


> Die 700-800€ sind auch vollkommen okay, ich finde nur 800€ für eine Jetstream relativ viel.
> 
> Aktuell muss man ja auch erst mal eine finden
> 
> ...



Hab meine bis 2070mhz gebracht dümpelt mit Luftkühlung unter 120% powertaget peek bei 150% max. ansonst eig. gute Karte nur bei hohem Takt auch entsprechend laut. 
Die Karte ist aber echt kurz , hätten sie ohne Problem noch 50 mm länger machen können.
Ansonsten gute Karte.


----------



## thorecj (23. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die jetzigen haben alle F4 drauf und da sinds 250-375W.
> Warum sollte man da auf ein älteres BIOS wechseln?


Weil man ein ausreichend hohes Powerlimit bekommt, ohne im AB rum zu pfuschen. Das Bios ist auch dasselbe, lediglich mit verändertem Powertarget, deswegen ist es aber nicht veraltet oder schlechter.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2017)

Ausreichend ist relativ, kann ja heute abend mal mit 250 und 300 Watt testen.
Aber das werden vielleicht 50MHz dauerhaft Unterschied sein, also absolut zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## thorecj (23. Juni 2017)

Je nach Spiel schwankten die Werte bei mir extreme. Da war von 36-130 MHz mehr Takt out of the Box alles dabei. Ich konnte bei meiner aber auch feststellen, das ich einen Booststep mehr stabil bekommen habe mit dem F3 Bios. 
Ist zwar nicht gerade zum Ausflippen, aber kann man nehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2017)

Mir reicht die Leistung so aus.
Hab die Karte ja extra wegen dem 250W PT genommen.


----------



## thorecj (23. Juni 2017)

Ich finds jedenfalls gut, wenn man die Wahl hat. Warum hast du keine FE genommen, wenn dir 250W reichen, wegen der schlechteren Kühlung?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2017)

Was soll ich mit dem Fön?
Es sollte schon ne relativ leise Karte sein, mit Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel und genug Leistung ab Werk.
Da blieben die Gigabyte, die MSI Gaming X und die Asus Strix.
Da es die Gigabyte im Angebot gab, hab ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## thorecj (23. Juni 2017)

Naja, irgendwie schnallen ja eh gefühlt 99% aller 1080Ti Besitzer hier im Forum ne Wakü drauf. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Ti da, bei der ich das für lohnenswert erachtet hätte.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2017)

Meine macht teilweise 1600-1900rpm, also lohnt sich ne WaKü auf jeden Fall.


----------



## thorecj (23. Juni 2017)

Meine läuft mit ner angepassten Lüfterkurve bei 70-80%. Das sind weit über 2000rpm. 
Ich empfinde es aber nicht als laut und wenn die meisten sowieso Undervolten, macht ne Wakü in meinen Augen nicht viel Sinn. Zumindest wenn man nicht gerade alles nötige schon parat hat.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2017)

Weit über 2000rpm empfindest du nicht als laut?
Wir haben da sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten von laut.


----------



## thorecj (24. Juni 2017)

Zumindest sind die Lüfter der Aorus dabei nicht lauter, als meine Gehäuselüfter.
Ich empfinde es nicht als störend, bin aber auch kein Silentfetischist. Aber auf jeden Fall möchte ich behaupten, das die Aorus bei 2000rpm etwas leiser ist als die GamingX. Das hatte ich nicht erwartet.

Vielleicht hatte ich auch von Rave und Techno einen größeren Hörschaden davon getragen, als ich dachte.


----------



## Jashnok (24. Juni 2017)

Ist es normal, dass mein i7-4790K @4.6GHz meine 1080Ti bottlenecked in Spielen wie GTA V? Habe auf Ultra zwischen 60 und 70 FPS und bei nem 144Hz Monitor nervt das ein bisschen. Als Info ich spiele in FHD. Ich weiß 1080 Ti ist dafür zu krass aber trotzdem.


----------



## thorecj (24. Juni 2017)

Ich kenne viele FHD Benchmarks in denen die CPU limitiert. Gerade Vierkerner (mit oder ohne HT) sind da häufiger betroffen. Inwieweit das jetzt bei GTA V auch det Fall ist weiss ich nicht genau, aber spätestens beim Umschalten auf WQHD sollte wieder die GPU limitierten.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2017)

Ich spiele auch in FHD mit nem 6700K@4.3GHz und da bin ich sehr oft im CPU Limit.


----------



## Jashnok (24. Juni 2017)

Hab ich denn dann zB auf Ultra mehr fps wenn ich das mit DSR mache?


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weit über 2000rpm empfindest du nicht als laut?
> Wir haben da sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten von laut.


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, wie laut müssen da die restlichen Lüfter/Komponenten erst sein, wenn DAS nicht ins Gewicht fällt... Oo
Meiner Übergangs-RX 480 von MSI gestehe ich maximal 1100 rpm zu.
Und auch auf der R9 390 meiner Lebensgefährtin sitzen zwei 120mm Lüfter mit maximal 1000 rpm drauf.
Alles eine Frage der eigenen Bedürfnisse, wir haben halt auch inklusive Datenserver 4 Rechner im Wohnzimmer stehen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2017)

Jashnok schrieb:


> Hab ich denn dann zB auf Ultra mehr fps wenn ich das mit DSR mache?



Nein.


----------



## thorecj (24. Juni 2017)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, wie laut müssen da die restlichen Lüfter/Komponenten erst sein, wenn DAS nicht ins Gewicht fällt... Oo
> Meiner Übergangs-RX 480 von MSI gestehe ich maximal 1100 rpm zu.
> Und auch auf der R9 390 meiner Lebensgefährtin sitzen zwei 120mm Lüfter mit maximal 1000 rpm drauf.
> Alles eine Frage der eigenen Bedürfnisse, wir haben halt auch inklusive Datenserver 4 Rechner im Wohnzimmer stehen.


Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist doch nicht der einzige Indikator für Lautstärke. 2000rpm sind doch nicht immer gleich laut. Ich hab in meinem Gehäuse 2 Noctua 140er industrial, wenn die mit 2000rpm laufen würden, dann könnten die Aorus Lüfter auch mit 3000rpm drehen, man würde sie nicht raus hören. 
Ausserdem ist das Lautstärkeempfinden sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Juni 2017)

Sicher sind unterschiedliche Lüftermodelle unterschiedlich laut, man kann ab einer gewissen Drehzahl durchaus pauschal sagen dass schnellere Lüfter lauter sind als langsam drehende. Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Lautstärkeempfinden stimmt schon, ist aber, wie so vieles im Alltag, auch oft reine Gewöhnungssache.

Mir wurde auch erst wirklich mal bewusst wie laut ein  Rechner üblicherweise ist und welchem unterschwelligem Stress man sich damit aussetzt, als ich, anfangs eigentlich mehr als "Machbarkeitsstudie", den ersten Rechner auf Silent getrimmt habe, was unter Luft viel leichter geht als viele zugeben wollen.

Eigentlich ist das akustische Feinjustieren eines Rechners auch nichts anderes als das Ausloten der optimalen Hardwaresettings (u. a. undervolting / overclocking) und gehört für mich persönlich zu jedem selbstgebauten System selbstverständlich dazu.

Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder hat eigene Ansprüche.


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

Jashnok schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass mein i7-4790K @4.6GHz meine 1080Ti bottlenecked in Spielen wie GTA V? Habe auf Ultra zwischen 60 und 70 FPS und bei nem 144Hz Monitor nervt das ein bisschen



Sicher nicht normal. Mein 4770k@4,5 GHz bläst ein 1080 ti SLI bei triple UHD so heftig an, dass 90 fps drin sind.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2017)

Super, jetzt wird schon UHD mit FHD verglichen. 
Dazu noch SLI mit ner single Karte.


----------



## Jashnok (24. Juni 2017)

Ich hab mich auch gefragt was der vergleich soll


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

Na ist doch klar. Die Anforderungen an die CPU sind bei SLI bzw. UHD ungleich höher. Wenn das bei dem User schon bei FHD so schlaff ist, dann ist dort wirklich etwas im Argen.


----------



## wolflux (24. Juni 2017)

Da ich im Wohnzimmer an  einem 4k 40" TV spiele, war ich gezwungen eine externe Wasserkühlung zu bauen. Damit wollte ich sagen, die Aorus habe ich erst bei 55% Lüfterlauf wahrgenommen. Im Cubeghäuse sind 4 E-Loops drinn. Für mich die leiseste Grafikkarte aller Zeiten.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2017)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Na ist doch klar. Die Anforderungen an die CPU sind bei SLI bzw. UHD ungleich höher. Wenn das bei dem User schon bei FHD so schlaff ist, dann ist dort wirklich etwas im Argen.


Die Anforderungen an die CPU in UHD sind doch nicht höher.


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

Nur bei fps lock. Unlimitiert muss die CPU bei UHD selbstverständlich mehr zuarbeiten. Grundsätzlich ist die CPU Last abhängig von der Frametime. In so weit hast du recht.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2017)

Ich häng in FHD fast immer im CPU Limit.
Und nen 6700K@4.3GHz ist jetzt nun nicht langsam.
Kann aber gerne mal per DSR probieren, wann die CPU nicht mehr limitiert.


----------



## thoast3 (24. Juni 2017)

Ich muss bald für einen Freund einen PC, der für 1440p @ 144 Hz taugt, bauen. Die 1080 Ti ist schon fest eingeplant (zur Not reduziert er halt die Details, um genug FPS zu bekommen). 
Eigentlich wollte ich auch seinen i7-4770k weiter verwenden und übertakten, aber jetzt lese ich hier einige Erfahrungen, dass dieser die 1080 Ti limitiert. 
Welche CPU würdet ihr nehmen? Einen Ryzen 7 oder einen übertakteten i7-7700k?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2017)

Wenn der 4770K am Limit ist, hilft dir ne andere CPU auch nicht viel weiter.
Nen 7700K ist in Spielen vielleicht bei Taktgleichtheit ca.15% schneller.
Deswegen die komplette Plattform wechseln, würde ich nicht machen.
Zumal in 1440p das Limit eh mehr bei der GPU liegt.


----------



## thoast3 (24. Juni 2017)

Ok, dann versuch ich wohl, das Beste aus dem 4770k und seinem Billig-RAM raus zu holen


----------



## chaotium (24. Juni 2017)

Mit ner GTX1080TI FE hab ich bei F1 2016 in WQHD oft 200 FPS bei Ultra.
In BF4 sinds oft über 165 Hz.

Die FE  und andere 1080Ti sind genau richtig für WQHD


----------



## Jashnok (25. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann aber gerne mal per DSR probieren, wann die CPU nicht mehr limitiert.


Schon gemacht? Wenn ja, wo ist der "Sweet Spot"? Also da wo die FPS zT höher sind da die CPU nicht limitiert.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2017)

Hatte nur kurz Crysis 3 getestet in FHD 80-90% und in WQHD 99% GPU Auslastung.
Die fps werden aber nicht höher, wie auch bei ner höheren Auflösung.
Waren 110fps zu 90fps.


----------



## barmitzwa (25. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn der 4770K am Limit ist, hilft dir ne andere CPU auch nicht viel weiter.
> Nen 7700K ist in Spielen vielleicht bei Taktgleichtheit ca.15% schneller.
> Deswegen die komplette Plattform wechseln, würde ich nicht machen.
> Zumal in 1440p das Limit eh mehr bei der GPU liegt.



Trotzdem ist der 7700k derzeit die Wahl wenn es um high fps (bei anspruchsvolleren Spielen) geht. Höhere IPC und gut übertaktbar. An einen um die 5GHz kommt derzeit nicht viel heran was Gaming angeht.
Ob jetzt die paar extra fps wirklich einen Platformwechsel wert sind muss jeder mit seiner Geldbörse selbst aus machen.


----------



## HisN (25. Juni 2017)

thoast3 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich auch seinen i7-4770k weiter verwenden und übertakten, aber jetzt lese ich hier einige Erfahrungen, dass dieser die 1080 Ti limitiert.



Was von Software und Settings abhängig ist.
Solange genug FPS anliegen ist es doch ******** galt was Limitiert. 
Hört auf das Pferd von dieser Seite aufzuziehen.
Sobald genug FPS vorhanden sind, entsteht ein CPU Limit 30 cm vor dem Monitor. Also erst schauen, dann handeln. Nicht blind rum Eiern.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Juni 2017)

Zumal IMMER irgendwas limitiert. Keine Ahnung warum diese Hexenjagd nach dem Bottleneck so populär geworden ist. Ich für meinen Teil denke ja, dass das Ganze einfach von Halbwissen herrührt. Nichts ist gefährlicher, nichtmal unwissen.


----------



## wolflux (26. Juni 2017)

Ihr habt sicher auch schon Superpo. 4k gebencht und gestern habe ich PhysX auf die CPU gelegt, anstatt 9978 Punkte bekam ich über 14070 Punkte angezeigt.
Ich möchte wissen, ob ihr in euren Spielen dadurch einen Unterschied in den FPS bemerkt?
Ich acker noch immer an FarCry4 herum und Heute oder Morgen werde ich das auch mal vergleichen.
Gruss
Hat sich  als Quark herausgestellt, bei Superpo hat der PhysX Treiber jedesmal von 4k Optimized auf 1080 umgestellt und ich habe es am TV nicht erkannt. Blind von mir.


----------



## Iceolator (26. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand hier zufällig eine Gtx 1080 Ti Aorus von Gigabyte?
Ich habe meine mit dem F4 AD Bios geflashed und laut dem Pdf Dokument sollten dann eigentlich der Dvi, HDMI 1 und beide Display Ports benutzbar sein. Bei mir funktioniert Dvi nur in Verbindung mit dem Hdmi 2 Port und falls ich den Monitor (Dvi) erst im hochgefahrenen Zustand einschalte wird dieser gar nicht erkannt          
Jetzt frage ich mich ob das ein generelles Problem der Aorus ist oder ob meine einen Produktionsfehler hat. 
Ich habe schon einen Thread dazu im Forum erstellt, bisher aber leider noch keine Antwort erhalten und falls meine eventuell einen Fehler hat muss ich die Rücksendefrist einhalten und bin deshalb ein wenig unter Zeitdruck.
Danke im voraus


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2017)

Das ist ein Pascal-Chip.
Der kann 4 Anschlüsse gleichzeitig betreiben, egal welche.

Mir wären da keine Unterschiede von Grafikkkarte zu Grafikkarte bekannt. Das oben genannte gilt für alle Pascal-Chips sofern die passenden Anschlüsse vorhanden sind.

Hier zum Vergleich Maxwell (ich hab gerade keinen Pascal-Screen zur Hand)

http://abload.de/img/nvidia_surround_358_5zrkvs.jpg <--- ich hab nicht alle Kombinationen durch, muss ich zugeben. Aber ziemlich viele


----------



## Iceolator (26. Juni 2017)

Die Aorus hat ein dual Bios um anscheinend besser mit Vr kompatibel zu sein. Deshalb hat man die Möglichkeit sie je nach Anschlussbedarf selbst zu flashen (Gigabytes Flaggschiff: Aorus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G im Test  da ist ein Bild mit den beiden Möglichkeiten wenn man ein bisschen runterscrollt [Ad und Ah]). Der Hdmi 2 Port soll Laut dem Bios nicht mit Dvi zur Verfügung stehen deswegen habe ich mich gewundert dass ich nur den in verbindung mit Dvi nutzen kann.
Seltsam finde ich auch dass der Monitor (Dvi) nicht erkannt wird wenn ich ihn später einschalte (was bei meiner alten Graka möglich war)


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2017)

Ah, 6 Anschlüsse anstatt 5. 
Daher der "Bios-Trick". Thx für Erhellung.


----------



## Iceolator (26. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich sogar 7 (einer ist noch intern auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite) der, falls ich das richtig verstanden habe, für einen Front Anschluss am Gehäuse ist für die maximale Ausnutzung der Kabellänge von VR Zubehör


----------



## thorecj (27. Juni 2017)

Iceolator schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier zufällig eine Gtx 1080 Ti Aorus von Gigabyte?
> Ich habe meine mit dem F4 AD Bios geflashed und laut dem Pdf Dokument sollten dann eigentlich der Dvi, HDMI 1 und beide Display Ports benutzbar sein. Bei mir funktioniert Dvi nur in Verbindung mit dem Hdmi 2 Port und falls ich den Monitor (Dvi) erst im hochgefahrenen Zustand einschalte wird dieser gar nicht erkannt
> Jetzt frage ich mich ob das ein generelles Problem der Aorus ist oder ob meine einen Produktionsfehler hat.
> Ich habe schon einen Thread dazu im Forum erstellt, bisher aber leider noch keine Antwort erhalten und falls meine eventuell einen Fehler hat muss ich die Rücksendefrist einhalten und bin deshalb ein wenig unter Zeitdruck.
> Danke im voraus


Hast du mal versucht nochmal zu flashen? Vielleicht ist dabei was schief gelaufen. Ich hab leider kein DVI Kabel zum Testen. Ich kann höchstens mal mit HDMI schauen. Ich wollte heut sowieso nochmal ein anderes Bios flashen.


----------



## chaotium (1. Juli 2017)

An die Waküler von der 1080Ti:

Hab meine heute unter wasser gesetzt. Zu meiner Entäuschung und entsetzen stellte ich fest, dass diese  sich um den 55-65 Grad bereich rumdümpelt, je nach Spiel.
Meine 780Ti und 980Ti waren im bereich von 40-50.

Ist das normal?. Als Kühler wird EKWB benutzt und Radis sind 4x480 AMS...

Der rest vom System ist sogar kühler als vorher


----------



## Duke711 (1. Juli 2017)

Nein ist nicht normal, meine zwei sind im Schnitt bei 43 °C ( ~ 32 °C Wasser)


----------



## blautemple (1. Juli 2017)

Wenn du 45 bis 55 Grad Wassertemperatur hast wäre es normal 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Juli 2017)

Kann man die 1080ti Strix zur Strix OC Flashen ?


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2017)

Ja und wo liegt dann der Fehler? Oo


----------



## blautemple (2. Juli 2017)

In der Montage. Bau die Karte einfach wieder auseinander und mach es noch mal von vorne...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2017)

Welche Kühler habt ihr, also Hersteller?
Gibt es bei EKWB was besonderes zu beachten, oder hat sich was geändert?
Mein Letzter EKWB Kühler war für die 780TI.


----------



## Feehler (2. Juli 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Welche Kühler habt ihr, also Hersteller?
> Gibt es bei EKWB was besonderes zu beachten, oder hat sich was geändert?
> Mein Letzter EKWB Kühler war für die 780TI.



Welchen Kühlerhersteller du nimmst ist im Prinzip egal , so groß sind die Unterschiede nicht , im großen und ganzen nehmen die sich einfach nicht viel ...

Was schief gelaufen sein könnte ? Spontan sag ich mal :

- Wärmeleitpads vertauscht ? auf die Dicke der Pads achten und nach Anleitung verbauen
- Ein / Ausgang des Kreislaufes nicht richtig ? Ebenfalls Anleitung beachten
- Kühler liegt nicht richtig auf ? evtl wegen den Pads ?
- Luft im System ? Also explizit Grafikkarte ?

Sonst fällt mir erstmal nichtsmehr ein


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2017)

Feehler schrieb:


> Welchen Kühlerhersteller du nimmst ist im Prinzip egal , so groß sind die Unterschiede nicht , im großen und ganzen nehmen die sich einfach nicht viel ...
> 
> Was schief gelaufen sein könnte ? Spontan sag ich mal :
> 
> ...




Wärmeleitpads vertauscht ? auf die Dicke der Pads achten und nach Anleitung verbauen: Eventuell, denke aber eher nicht

Ein / Ausgang des Kreislaufes nicht richtig ? Ebenfalls Anleitung beachten: Wurde schon gecheckt und passt

Kühler liegt nicht richtig auf ? evtl wegen den Pads ?: Das vermute ich eher das ein Pad verrutscht ist.

Luft im System ? Also explizit Grafikkarte ? Ja im Radiator und kleine Bläschen im Block der Graka.

Vllt liegt es auch an der drei Jahren alten WLP?


----------



## Feehler (2. Juli 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wärmeleitpads vertauscht ? auf die Dicke der Pads achten und nach Anleitung verbauen: Eventuell, denke aber eher nicht
> 
> Ein / Ausgang des Kreislaufes nicht richtig ? Ebenfalls Anleitung beachten: Wurde schon gecheckt und passt
> 
> ...



Du wirst wohl nicht darum kommen , die Karte auszubauen und alles zu checken , wenn die Temps in deinem Kreislauf wie vorher sind oder sich nur minimal verändert haben , kanns nur an einem Montagefehler liegen , aber das wirst du eben nur rausfinden wenn du wieder bei 0 anfängst , ärgerlich aber anders wirst du es nicht rausfinden 

Das es an der WLP liegt kann ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen , zumindest nicht mit diesen Temperaturen, benutze doch einfach, die die bei dem Kühler dabei liegt oder ist sowas nichtmehr dabei ? (hatte schon länger keinen EKWB Kühler mehr)

Ansonsten viel Erfolg , mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nichtmehr schreiben


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2017)

Doch die EKWB Noname Paste 

und ja ich muss im PC sowieso noch tausend dinge erledigen, da kommt das 1 Problem nicht mehr drauf an.
Ich hoffe sehr dass es ein Montagefehler ist XD


----------



## Feehler (2. Juli 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Doch die EKWB Noname Paste
> 
> und ja ich muss im PC sowieso noch tausend dinge erledigen, da kommt das 1 Problem nicht mehr drauf an.
> Ich hoffe sehr dass es ein Montagefehler ist XD



Na dann ist es ja halb so schlimm, wünsche  jedenfalls viel Erfolg ! 
Was mir noch eingefallen ist und mir schonmal bei einem CPU Kühler passiert ist , hast du denn die Folie auf dem Kühler abgezogen ?


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2017)

Bei den EKWB Kühlern für Grakas gibt es keine Folie, nur bei der CPU

EDIT: Jetzt kann ich nichtmal mehr zocken. Mir schmiert das Spiel bei rund 50 Grad ab und PC startet neu...
EDIT 2: Es kommen beim Absturz Grün weiße Punkte auf dem Bildschirm
EDIT 3: Bei 55 Grad stürtzt die Graka ab...


----------



## chaotium (3. Juli 2017)

Scheint als sei die Karte abgeraucht -.-


----------



## brooker (3. Juli 2017)

... mein Beileid. Was da passiert? Evtl nen WLPad vergessen und somit ohne Kühlung belastet?


----------



## chaotium (3. Juli 2017)

Keine Ahnung, nein dreimal alles kontrolliert. Hab den neuen NV Treiber installiert und dann schmiert die karte bei 50 grad ab.
Hab schon windows neu installiert


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2017)

Kann es sein, dass sich Hotspots bilden?  Wenn der Kühler an der Ecke nicht richtig aufliegt wo kein Temp-Sensor ist merkst du wohl erstmal nichts weiter.


----------



## Nightmare09 (3. Juli 2017)

Kannst du nicht den ursprünglichen Lüftkühler montieren und überprüfen, ob die Karte damit läuft?


----------



## chaotium (3. Juli 2017)

ich hab den Fehler, ihr werdet es nicht glauben *kopf meets tisch*


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

Und?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (3. Juli 2017)

Die vier Jahre alte Wärmeleitpaste. Warum kann man die nicht mit einem MHD versehen?
Ich bin froh dass die Karte noch lebt, so wie ich gerade rumgehämmert habe... neue Wärmeleitpads wird sie bekommen 

Furmark 10 mal durchlaufen lassen und die max. temp war 40 Grad *________*

Gute Nacht xD


----------



## xaskor (3. Juli 2017)

Sicher das es nicht ein Montagefehler war?


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2017)

Mit Sicherheit war das ein Montagefehler, aber ist ja letztendlich auch egal wenn jetzt alles funktioniert


----------



## chaotium (3. Juli 2017)

Nein es war kein Montagefehler. Ich hab den Kühler gestern vier mal gleich demontiert und wieder montiert.
Nur beim letzten mal die andere WLP benutzt


----------



## thorecj (3. Juli 2017)

Is ja wie ein Krimi bei dir.
Ich hab allerdings auch schon mal alte Paste benutzt und da hatte ich keine Sorgen.
Naja, Hauptsache es läuft.


----------



## barmitzwa (3. Juli 2017)

Falscher fred


----------



## brooker (3. Juli 2017)

... Ende gut, alles Gut!


----------



## chaotium (3. Juli 2017)

Ja dass um ein uhr nachts XD


----------



## Dedde (5. Juli 2017)

wie lang glaubt ihr hält der mining hype noch an? warum ist das in den usa nicht so? schaut man bei amazon.de kostet zb ne evga 1080 ti 1090 euro. bei amazon.com umgerechnet etwa 670 euro. ist ja wahnsinn


----------



## RockOla35 (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo, hab mir die Zotac Amp extreme core edition geholt und würde gern wissen  wa es mit dem micro usb Anschluss und dem kleine schalter auf sich hat. Hab nichts im netz drüber gefunden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## barmitzwa (6. Juli 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> wie lang glaubt ihr hält der mining hype noch an? warum ist das in den usa nicht so? schaut man bei amazon.de kostet zb ne evga 1080 ti 1090 euro. bei amazon.com umgerechnet etwa 670 euro. ist ja wahnsinn



Bei den US Preisangaben fehlen wie immer die Steuern, da diese von Staat zu Staat teilw. variieren. Ein Unterschied besteht dennoch - wenn ich mir die Idealo Preise anschaue (773€ für die SC Black) kommt das dann aber ganz gut hin.


----------



## Hopsii2 (6. Juli 2017)

Kurze Frage. Ich habe mir seit langem auch mal ne neue GraKa gegönnt und jetzt die Frage: Bei den 2 8Pin stromanschlüssen, sollte ich 2mal extra zum Netzteil oder ein einziges Kabel das 2 8Pin Stecker hat nehmen?


----------



## chischko (6. Juli 2017)

RockOla35 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mir die Zotac Amp extreme core edition geholt und würde gern wissen  wa es mit dem micro usb Anschluss und dem kleine schalter auf sich hat. Hab nichts im netz drüber gefunden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Also wie das aktuell bei der 1080Ti ist weiß ich nicht, bei der 980Ti konnte man mit dem USB Kabel eine direkte Verbindung via USB zwischen GPU und mitgelieferter Software herstellen... Sinn? Keine Ahnung! Hab ich nie gebraucht, aber verbaut. OC etc. hab ich alles via AfterBurner gemacht. 
Der Schalter könnte zum umschalten zwischen zwei Bios Versionen sein (Dual Bios?)... 
Ansonsten hilft auch die Bebilderung im Manual?


----------



## Vipr0 (3. August 2017)

Hallo, welche GTX 1080 ti würdet ihr empfehlen? Die von MSI scheint ja zu schnell zu heiß zu werden und umbauen möchte ich nicht. Empfehlt ihr auch alle die 11GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AORUS Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)?


----------



## Palmdale (3. August 2017)

Ich hab ne msi Gaming. Wie soll sich das zu heiß werden äußern? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jashnok (3. August 2017)

Ich kann die Palit 1080 Ti Jetstream empfehlen. Leise und wird selbst mit OC auf 2025 MHz nicht heißer als 70°C. Für den Preis unschlagbar


----------



## H_Hamburg (3. August 2017)

Jashnok schrieb:


> Ich kann die Palit 1080 Ti Jetstream empfehlen. Leise und wird selbst mit OC auf 2025 MHz nicht heißer als 70°C. Für den Preis unschlagbar


Hatten Sie vielleicht Glück mit dem Chip? Aber sicher ist Ihre Umgebung welche insgesamt die Temperatur beeinflusst eine andere als diese Temperaturen, Taktraten, OC und Warmebildanalyse - Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SuperJetstream im Test


----------



## Jashnok (3. August 2017)

H_Hamburg schrieb:


> Hatten Sie vielleicht Glück mit dem Chip? Aber sicher ist Ihre Umgebung welche insgesamt die Temperatur beeinflusst eine andere als diese Temperaturen, Taktraten, OC und Warmebildanalyse - Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SuperJetstream im Test



Ich habe die Lüfterkurve geringfügig angepasst. Wird nicht sonderlich lauter. Meine Karte läuft stabil auf 2025 MHz GPU und  6000 MHz VRAM.  In meinem beQuiet SilentBase 800 mit gutem Airflow und bei einer Raumtemperatur zwischen 22°C und 27°C (je nachdem wie lange ich im Raum bin und der PC läuft) wird die GraKa nicht wärmer als 70°C. Bemerke dass ich die Jetstream und nicht die SuperJetstream meine. Zwar ist das der gleiche Kühler, aber anscheinend läuft die Jetstream kühler. Mit dem Takt kann ich natürlich glück beim Chip gehabt haben, aber ich denke, dass das die meisten hinbekommen.


----------



## H_Hamburg (3. August 2017)

Jashnok schrieb:


> Bemerke dass ich die Jetstream und nicht die SuperJetstream meine.


... und damit nicht den "Super" OC Mode freischalten können, aber der Rest 1:1 gleich ist, oder?


----------



## L4D2K (3. August 2017)

Ist es eigentlich normal das die GTX 1080ti so starkes Spulen-fiepen bzw. zirpen haben?
Hatte in den letzten 2 Wochen jetzt 3Stück hier, die Zotac Blower, MSI Aero und eine Gigabyte Aorus.
Bei allen 3 war das Spulen-fiepen sehr laut, mein PC steht auf dem Schreibtisch ca. 60cm von mir entfernt und das fiepen bzw zirpen war bei Overwatch oder Witcher 3 gut über dem Gamesound und den Lüftern der Karten hinweg zu hören.
Hab ich einfach nur viel Pech bei der Karten Lotterie oder ist das bei manchen hier auch so stark vorhanden?


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2017)

ISt nicht nur von der Grafikkarte allein abhängig, gerade das Netzteil spielt da auch ne Rolle.


----------



## L4D2K (3. August 2017)

Das habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber das BeQuiet Straight Power 10CM 500W das ich habe gehört ja eigentlich zu den besseren Netzteilen und ist auch in dem Zusammenhang was ich gelesen habe öfters das Netzteil das Besserung gebracht hat, wenn es am Netzteil lag.
Wenn die 4te auch so starkes Spulenfiepen hat, werde ich mir ein anderes Netzteil besorgen um das zu testen.


----------



## JayR91 (4. August 2017)

Hab seit heute meine Aorus 1080 Ti Waterforce Xtreme Edition, diese Taktet out of the Box mit 2025Mhz, ob da noch was geht?


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2017)

Bringen wird es nix mehr, vllt kannst du ja mit Gewalt noch 1 FPS rauskitzeln bei 50W+ Mehrverbrauch.
Ich würde eher schauen, wie weit du mit der Spannung runter kannst, oder wv FPS du verlierst wenn du zB 100MHz weniger hast (1924MHz) und wie weit du dann mit der Spannung runter kannst.
Die 2-3 FPS Verlust würde ich dann per Speicher OC wieder rein holen.


----------



## JayR91 (4. August 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bringen wird es nix mehr, vllt kannst du ja mit Gewalt noch 1 FPS rauskitzeln bei 50W+ Mehrverbrauch.
> Ich würde eher schauen, wie weit du mit der Spannung runter kannst, oder wv FPS du verlierst wenn du zB 100MHz weniger hast (1924MHz) und wie weit du dann mit der Spannung runter kannst.
> Die 2-3 FPS Verlust würde ich dann per Speicher OC wieder rein holen.


Also Verbrauch ist in meinen Augen son Kriterium was ich völlig ignoriere, wenn se will kann se ihre 375 Watt bekommen.
Ich mein ja nur speziell zum Benchen jetzt , ist halt verwunderlich das sie ihre Werksangabe um knapp 300Mhz überschreitet. (Core Clock Regler ist auf 0)


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2017)

Alle Karten takten deutlich höher als angegeben, falls die Temps mitspielen. Ist halt der GPU Boost 3.0.
Da bei dir die Temps mehr als passen, taktet die ab Werk schon so hoch, aber wie gesagt höher bringt so gut wie kaum was beim Zocken.
Zum Benchen kannst du halt mal schauen wie hoch du kommst, vllt sind noch 50 MHz (stabile) mehr drin.
Teste es halt aus, woher sollen wir wissen ob da noch was geht? Du hast die Karte, nicht wir^^
Unabhängig davon kannst du auch Pech haben und es geht gar nix mehr.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. August 2017)

Hallöchen allerseits, hab jetzt auch ne 1080ti.

Allerdings ist mir jetzt schon seltsames Verhalten aufgefallen. Ich spiele auch Planetside 2 (ja  das wird noch gespielt) und da habe ich unangenehmes Bildstottern @1440p nativ.
Die Grafikkarte wird da auch sehr schlecht ausgelastet und auch die Bildrate ist teilweise sehr niedrig, teils 30 - 40 fps. Da hatte ich mit meiner alten 390x deutlich bessere Leistung.
Wenn ich aber von 4k Downsample geht die Bildrate auf 80 - 110 fps, aber das Spiel skaliert nicht alles richtig und deswegen finde ich die Lösung nicht optimal.
Habt ihr evtl. ähnliche Probleme oder fixes?
Bin mir gerade auch nicht sicher ob das der richtige Thread ist ...

Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## Ralle@ (4. August 2017)

Das heißt deine CPU bremst die Grafikkarte in den Game.
Du kannst versuchen im Treiber bei Energieverwaltung "Maximale Leistung bevorzugen" einzustellen. Dann sollte die höher takten auch wenn die Auslastung nicht hoch ist.


----------



## thomasemil (4. August 2017)

Kann ich gerne mal testen, muss ich noch runterladen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (4. August 2017)

Jemand von uns hat gerade einen Denkfehler. Wenn die cpu bei 1440 mit 30-40fps limitieren würde, dann kann die cpu bei einer höheren Auflösung doch nicht plötzlich mehr fps bringen. Um die Grafikkarte besser auslasten zu können braucht es eine schnellere cpu. Auch die bessere Leistung mit den langsameren 390X deutet jetzt nicht auf ein cpu Limit hin.

Vielleicht Updates vom Spiel?

Wie hast du denn die Treiber (de)installiert beim Grafikkartenwechsel?

Wie sind die cpu und gpu Temperaturen?


----------



## EddyBaldon (4. August 2017)

Treiber mit DDU entfernen und neu installieren. Hilft sehr oft.


----------



## blautemple (4. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das heißt deine CPU bremst die Grafikkarte in den Game.
> Du kannst versuchen im Treiber bei Energieverwaltung "Maximale Leistung bevorzugen" einzustellen. Dann sollte die höher takten auch wenn die Auslastung nicht hoch ist.



Wie kann denn die CPU limitieren, wenn die fps bei einer höheren Auflösung steigen?

Wie sieht den Auslastung der GPU aus?


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2017)

Heute kam meine Ti endlich an, glaub ich kann zufrieden sein mit der Karte, oder was meint ihr? (also von der Leistung her)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)

Edit: Ach sehe grad, ist ja Platz 1 bei uns im Ranking (Firestrike Ultra Single Gpu) [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆


----------



## EyRaptor (4. August 2017)

CPU ist ein 5820k mit 4,5 Ghz und die Treiber habe ich mit DDU entfernt. Bei 4k habe ich eine GPU-auslastung von 85 -100%. 
CPU ist momentan als einzige Komponente in der Wasserkühlung unter 2 Radiatoren und läuft dann mit ca. 65C°.
Die Grafikkarte ist die Asus Strix für die ich bisher noch keiner Wasserblock habe, aber die wird auch nur 70C° warm.
Ich kann mir das verhalten seltsame verhalten absolut nicht erklären. Mal testen was mit maximaler Leistung passiert.

Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## CryHardStyLe (4. August 2017)

Ich habe die GTX 1080 Ti neu, bzw mir ein komplett neues System aufgebaut. Irgendwie kommt mir der Score in Firestrike 1.1 nur seltsam niedrig vor oder würdet ihr sagen, dass das normal ist? 

Bzw. wieso haben einige so utopisch hohe GPU Werte und den Core Takt "nur" um 200 Mhz höher als ich oder macht das so viel aus? 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,MSI Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A63)

*Score: 20958
*
*GPU: 28 553*

Physics: 14 237 

Mein System: 

i7-7700k @ Stock
Zotac GTX 1080 Ti AMP Edition ( nicht die Xtreme )
32 GB G.Skill DDR4 @ 3.200 MHz

Alles @ Stock ( außer natürlich die Werksübertaktung der GTX )


----------



## thomasemil (4. August 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir jetzt schon seltsames Verhalten aufgefallen. Ich spiele auch Planetside 2 (ja  das wird noch gespielt) und da habe ich unangenehmes Bildstottern @1440p nativ.
> Die Grafikkarte wird da auch sehr schlecht ausgelastet und auch die Bildrate ist teilweise sehr niedrig, teils 30 - 40 fps. Da hatte ich mit meiner alten 390x deutlich bessere Leistung.
> Wenn ich aber von 4k Downsample geht die Bildrate auf 80 - 110 fps, aber das Spiel skaliert nicht alles richtig und deswegen finde ich die Lösung nicht optimal.


Also ich hab das ganze jetzt mal getested bei 1440p und ich fahre voll ins CPU Limit (4790k@4,81GHz) , normal in der Base ca 99-120 Fps wenn der Krieg richtig am eskalieren ist 47-70. die Auslastung der 1080 ti bleibt immer bei ca 50% tendenz nach unten. 
Bildstottern konnte ich nur im Iron sight beim Iron sights feststellen.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter und Settings waren alles auf Rechtsanschlag, erweiterter FOV und Vsync aus.



CryHardStyLe schrieb:


> Ich habe die GTX 1080 Ti neu, bzw mir ein komplett neues System aufgebaut. Irgendwie kommt mir der Score in Firestrike 1.1 nur seltsam niedrig vor oder würdet ihr sagen, dass das normal ist?
> Bzw. wieso haben einige so utopisch hohe GPU Werte und den Core Takt "nur" um 200 Mhz höher als ich oder macht das so viel aus?
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,MSI Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A63)


Mein Ergebnis bei normalen Spielebetriebsettings.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97-G55 SLI (MS-7921)
Speicher habe ich hier doch ziemlich weit overclocked.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (4. August 2017)

thomasemil schrieb:


> Also ich hab das ganze jetzt mal getested bei 1440p und ich fahre voll ins CPU Limit (4790k@4,81GHz) , normal in der Base ca 99-120 Fps wenn der Krieg richtig am eskalieren ist 47-70. die Auslastung der 1080 ti bleibt immer bei ca 50% tendenz nach unten.
> Bildstottern konnte ich nur im Iron sight beim Iron sights feststellen.
> Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter und Settings waren alles auf Rechtsanschlag, erweiterter FOV und Vsync aus.
> 
> ...



Kannst Du das vielleicht mal @ Stock laufen lassen und das Ergebnis posten?


----------



## EyRaptor (4. August 2017)

@thomasemil  Vielen Dank für das gegentesten^^.
Scheint als ob das Spiel einfach zu sehr an der CPU hängt auch wenn sie mit einem dicken overclock läuft.
Die Treibereinstellung "maximale Leistung" hat bei mir @1440p die Situation verbessert.

Ich hab auch ein Ergebnis @stock NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5


----------



## CryHardStyLe (4. August 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> @thomasemil  Vielen Dank für das gegentesten^^.
> Scheint als ob das Spiel einfach zu sehr an der CPU hängt auch wenn sie mit einem dicken overclock läuft.
> Die Treibereinstellung "maximale Leistung" hat bei mir @1440p die Situation verbessert.
> 
> Ich hab auch ein Ergebnis @stock NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5



Danke !!! 

Unsere GPU Scores sind ja ziemlich identisch bei relativ identischem Takt, dann scheint die Karte ja wohl stark auf das OC zu reagieren...

Ich habe mir parallel zu der Karte einen 4K Monitor gekauft und jetzt stockt es trotzdem ab und an noch bei PUBG auf Ultra & 4K, dass nervt extrem 

Natürlich weiß ich, dass 4K auch für eine 1080 Ti noch eine Herausforderung ist und PUBG grundsätzlich schon eine beschissene Performance hat, aber wenn man so viel Geld für eine GPU ausgibt, ist das extrem ätzend


----------



## thomasemil (4. August 2017)

CryHardStyLe schrieb:


> Kannst Du das vielleicht mal @ Stock laufen lassen und das Ergebnis posten?


Hier noch mein @Stock NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97-G55 SLI (MS-7921)
Allein schon Powerlimit macht schon viel aus, ich bin bei 2000Mhz  und mem oc so ca bei 114-117% Powerlimit.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (4. August 2017)

thomasemil schrieb:


> Hier noch mein @Stock NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97-G55 SLI (MS-7921)
> Allein schon Powerlimit macht schon viel aus, ich bin bei 2000Mhz  und mem oc so ca bei 114-117% Powerlimit.



Powerlimit?

Kannst Du mir das erklären oder einen Link dafür geben?
Ich merke gerade, dass sich einiges verändert hat, seitdem ich mich das letzte mal mit Hardware beschäftigt habe 

Es ist aber immer noch ein leichter Unterschied vorhanden... Kannst Du Dir das irgendwie erklären, bzw. gibt's da noch Einstellungen die man machen sollte?!


----------



## thomasemil (4. August 2017)

Mit Powerlimit meine ich die Leistungsaufnahme( Power), hab mich da nicht so klar ausgedrückt.
Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti Overclocking Anleitung (Stock Kuhler) (de) - YouTube
Ich finde das oc über die Kurve ganz gut , ist zwar ein bischen nerfig für jede Spannung das maximale auszuloten und ist manchmal nerfig zu bedienen.
Vielleicht ist die PCIe Anbindung nicht hoch genung könnte auch noch 1-2% ausmachen. Check das mal mit GPU-Z, hat bei mir auch nochmal ein bischen geholfen sie besser auszulasten.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (4. August 2017)

thomasemil schrieb:


> Mit Powerlimit meine ich die Leistungsaufnahme( Power), hab mich da nicht so klar ausgedrückt.
> Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti Overclocking Anleitung (Stock Kuhler) (de) - YouTube
> Ich finde das oc über die Kurve ganz gut , ist zwar ein bischen nerfig für jede Spannung das maximale auszuloten und ist manchmal nerfig zu bedienen.
> Vielleicht ist die PCIe Anbindung nicht hoch genung könnte auch noch 1-2% ausmachen. Check das mal mit GPU-Z, hat bei mir auch nochmal ein bischen geholfen sie besser auszulasten.



Also bei GPU-Z steht: PCIe x16 3.0 @ x16 3.0 

Meinst Du das?


----------



## thomasemil (4. August 2017)

jap, ist die volle Anbindung. 
Verstehe nicht warum mein GPU Score 800 Punkte höher ist bei gleichem Takt, vielleicht hält sie den Takt stabiler.
Teste mal mit oc oder nur höherem powerlimit.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (4. August 2017)

thomasemil schrieb:


> jap, ist die volle Anbindung.
> Verstehe nicht warum mein GPU Score 800 Punkte höher ist bei gleichem Takt, vielleicht hält sie den Takt stabiler.
> Teste mal mit oc oder nur höherem powerlimit.



Hattest du bei deinem @Stock-Lauf das Powerlimit erhöht?

Hab mich grad mal eingelesen...


----------



## thomasemil (4. August 2017)

CryHardStyLe schrieb:


> Hattest du bei deinem @Stock-Lauf das Powerlimit erhöht?
> Hab mich grad mal eingelesen...


Nein hab alles auf @stock, aber kann sein das es bei meiner Karte Standardmäßig höher ist oder das sie kühler war.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (4. August 2017)

thomasemil schrieb:


> Nein hab alles auf @stock, aber kann sein das es bei meiner Karte Standardmäßig höher ist oder das sie kühler war.



@ alles auf Stock, nur Lüfter mit MSI Afterburner auf 100 %, statt automatische Regelung.. 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,MSI Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A63)


----------



## Palmdale (4. August 2017)

Nicht vergessen, manche Ti Versionen haben ab Werk höhere Powerlimits. Pcgh hat die in der tabellarischen Übersicht 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomasemil (4. August 2017)

Mach jetzt noch nen Stresstest und schau bei welcher Temperatur sie sich einpendelt.

Stresstest ist durch nach 20min max temp 75°C


----------



## CryHardStyLe (5. August 2017)

CryHardStyLe schrieb:


> @ alles auf Stock, nur Lüfter mit MSI Afterburner auf 100 %, statt automatische Regelung..
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,MSI Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A63)



Powerlimit auf 120% hat nichts gebracht


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2017)

Bin grad echt deprimiert. Habe eine gute 1080 Ti erhalten (Aorus Xtreme), macht auch gut was mit, siehe hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)
Jetzt kommt das ABER, der mittlere Lüfter macht merkwürdige Geräusche, läuft also unrund/schleift. Iwas ist faul, berühren tut es keine anderen Teile, also Kugellager Problem....
Nun kann ich diese ansonsten tolle Karte nach Amazon Frankreich zurück schicken. Zocken kann man auch gut mit der mit 2088MHz (nach den Drops) und +600MHz Speichertakt, also Doom läuft ohne murren.
Dieses Geräusch ist aber echt nicht tragbar, ab 60% wird es störend und jetzt einen Kühlerumbau vorzunehmen, habe ich auch keinen Nerv für.
Rein theoretisch könnte ich noch 2 eLoops vor pappen, nachdem ich die Front mit den 3 stock Lüftern abgebaut hab, aber auch das sehe ich nicht ein, bei dem Kaufpreis...


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. August 2017)

Sicher dass da nichts doch was schleift? Die Aorus-Kühler-Abdeckung an der die Lüfter hängen verwinden sich relativ leicht:

Ab 8:30:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhBqrXWN1qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das ist das Video auf das er im oberen anpielt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Js7IsLaaNwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2017)

Wenn ich die 2 äußeren Lüfter anhalte und nur den mittleren drehen lasse, spüre ich Null Vibrationen an den 2 Lüftern, also an den beiden äußeren Lüftern schleift das Teil schon mal nicht.
Hab es mir mal näher angeschaut, aber der Lüfter berührt nix, dreht sich also relativ problemlos. Hatte auch gehofft, dass ich es fixen könnte mit eventuell biegen etc, konnte nur nix finden.
Den Kühler auseinander genommen habe ich jedoch nicht, vielleicht sollte ich das mal machen.


----------



## Promized (5. August 2017)

So...

meine Lightning Z kam auch heute an. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. 

Es wird durchweg ein Takt in Spielen und Benchmarks von mind. 2.063 Mhz gehalten. Dabei ist sie auch noch unglaublich leise und sieht schick aus. 

Definitiv ein Kauf, der sich gelohnt hat! 

In meinem Firestrike-Test hat sie (glaube ich zumindest) auch sehr gut abgeschnitten: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,MSI Z270 GAMING M7 (MS-7A57)

Freue mich auf die Zukunft mit ihr


----------



## LimeGreen777 (6. August 2017)

Vor einem Monat flog meine Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme (Watercooled) raus und eine MSI 1080ti EK X kam rein. Ich spiele in 1440p und bin von der Leistung vollends begeistert. Allerdings scheint es so, das meine Karte mit OC nicht so wirklich zurecht kommt. Far Cry 4 und GTA5 stürzen nach ein paar Stunden Spielzeit ab. Bei FarCry weiß ich, ist es der Grafiktreiber, der sich neu Starten will. Bei GTA kommt der gfx d3d init error. Der Grafiktreiber wurde mit einem Tool deinstalliert und dann solo, also ohne Geforce Experiance, neu installiert. Leider bin ich seitdem nichtmehr richtig zum daddeln gekommen. Wenn der Fehler nicht mehr kommt werde ich nochmal übertakten und dann schauen. 
Ist trotzdem eine starkes Stück Technik.


----------



## pope82 (6. August 2017)

hallo zusammen, ich habe mir ne gtx 1080ti bestellt (zotac 1080ti blower).
die will natürlich in meinen custom-wakü-kreislauf eingebunden werden, d.h. ich werde nen full-cover-kühler draufpacken.
damit man von dem schönen kühler dann auch was sieht, möchte ich die karte mit hilfe eines riser-kabels horizontal ins gehäuse einbauen.
leider ist das kabel, das beim core p5 dabei war anscheinend *******, meine gtx 980ti wurde bei mir nicht erkannt, als ich sie per riser-kabel angeschlossen hatte.
beim normalen steckplatz allerdings schon, weswegen ich glaube dass es am kabel liegt.

lange rede, kurzer sinn: könnt ihr mir ein gutes riser-kabel empfehlen?


----------



## chaotium (6. August 2017)

Das Riser Kabel von 3M oder Lian Li soll gut sein, hörte ich.

Und ich kann den EKWB block speziell für die Founders Edition empfehlen! )


----------



## pope82 (6. August 2017)

danke, ich schaus mir mal an. ich schwanke noch zwischen dem ekwb und dem neuen phanteks kühler.
hab mir den prozessorkühler von phanteks geholt und bin total begeistert, super verarbeitung, wirkt extrem hochwertig.
PHANTEKS C350i CPU-Wasserkuhler, RGB, Acryl - schwarz

der gpu-kühler sieht auch echt super aus und phanteks liefert immer so schön in schönen schachteln und tollem zubehör 
dazu rgb-beleuchtung schon verbaut, echt top.
PHANTEKS Glacier GTX 1080 Ti FE Wasserkuhler, RGB - schwarz


ist zwar mit 150€ echt teuer, aber so eine vorbildliche produktpalette will ich eigentlich aus prinzip schon unterstützen.
leider gibts keine backplates dazu......


----------



## JayR91 (8. August 2017)

pope82 schrieb:


> danke, ich schaus mir mal an. ich schwanke noch zwischen dem ekwb und dem neuen phanteks kühler.
> hab mir den prozessorkühler von phanteks geholt und bin total begeistert, super verarbeitung, wirkt extrem hochwertig.
> PHANTEKS C350i CPU-Wasserkuhler, RGB, Acryl - schwarz
> 
> ...


Naja EKWB kosten auch alle um die 150€


----------



## EyRaptor (8. August 2017)

Ich habe jetzt festgestellt dass die Geräusche meiner Strix 1080ti durch Spulenfiepen und nicht durch die Lüfter entstehen.
Das ist sogar in niedrigen fps Bereichen schon zu hören. Da bin ich jetzt wirklich enttäuscht ;(, gegen Lüftergeräusche kann man nen Wasserblock daraufsetzten aber gegen Spulenfiepen ist das alles sinnlos.

Hab jetzt ja schon einige male gelesen dass ein neues Netzteil bei Spulenfiepen geholfen haben sollte.
Aber mein Netzteil ist ja auch erst 2 Jahre alt (Thermaltake Toughpower Gold 750W) und reicht theoretisch locker.
Hat es noch andere Möglichkeiten um gegen Spulenfiepen zu kämpfen?


----------



## chaotium (8. August 2017)

Ähm was willste gegen Spulenfiepen machen?

Durch die Spannung / Strom entstehen Schwingungen. Da kannste nichts machen, außer der Hersteller verwendet was hochwertiges und keine 0815 China Ware.


----------



## Apex_Predator (8. August 2017)

Heute ist meine gekommen bin von der 970er auf die Ti gewechselt.

Es war wie vom Polo zum Testarossa


----------



## Palmdale (8. August 2017)

Gleich den wqhd Monitor mitbestellt?  

Willkommen im Club! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomasemil (9. August 2017)

Das Spulenfippen ist bei mir auch ganz leise hinter dem Lüfterrauschen warzunehmen auf 2 m im Idel. Eigentlich dürfte das nicht sein zu dem Preis.


----------



## chischko (9. August 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ähm was willste gegen Spulenfiepen machen?
> 
> Durch die Spannung / Strom entstehen Schwingungen. Da kannste nichts machen, außer der Hersteller verwendet was hochwertiges und keine 0815 China Ware.



Sorry, nicht ganz richtig!, s.u. 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ja schon einige male gelesen dass ein neues Netzteil bei Spulenfiepen geholfen haben sollte.
> Aber mein Netzteil ist ja auch erst 2 Jahre alt (Thermaltake Toughpower Gold 750W) und reicht theoretisch locker.
> Hat es noch andere Möglichkeiten um gegen Spulenfiepen zu kämpfen?



Ja, in der Tat hat ein Wechsel der PSU bei enigen Usern scheinbar was gebracht. Es geht hier auch weniger um die aufgedruckten Leistungsdaten etc. sondern sehr viel mehr um die sog. Restwelligkeit ("Rippelwerte") etc. 
Das bq! Straight Power E10 hat sich in der Community scheinbar stark positiv in der Kombination mit Spulenfiepen hervorgetan. Evtl. hast Du ja Zugang zu einem und kannst es mal ausprobieren oder versuchen die GPU zu tauschen, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie alt sie ist und wie kulant der Hersteller/Händler hier sind.


----------



## L4D2K (9. August 2017)

Hab jetzt meine 4te 1080ti, wieder eine Aorus und direkt eingebaut und wieder gut hörbares Spulenfipen.
Hab mir aber zum testen ein anderes Netzteil besorgt, hatte bisher ein BeQuiet E10 500W und hab jetzt ein Bitfenix Whisper 550W und tatsächlich ist das Spulenfipen ein bisschen ruhiger geworden.
Es ist zwar nicht komplett weg, aber ich denke ich werde damit nun Leben können.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. August 2017)

Ich befinde mich aktuell noch in den  ersten 14 Tagen, könnte die Karte also problemlos zurückschicken (auch wenn ich das immer nur ungern mache ... tick von mir D).
Welche Modelle waren denn bisher in puncto Spulenfiepen am unauffälligsten? 

Wenn ich mir ein Netzteil kaufe, dann wandert mein aktuelles in mein Retro/Bench System und ein DPP kommt in mein Hauptsystem.

Edit: Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn man z.B, ein extra 0,5mm Wärmeleitpad auf die Chokes legt und den Anpressdruck erhöht?


----------



## Ray2015 (9. August 2017)

Kann mir mal jemand seine manuelle Lüfterkurve geben?


----------



## thorecj (9. August 2017)

@EyRaptor
Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist, würde ich auch noch tauschen, wenn noch die Möglichkeit besteht. 
Spulenfiepen haben eigentlich alle Tis, die Frage ist, bei wieviel Fps sich das bemerkbar macht. Bei 60 Frames hatte ich bei der Gaming X schon hörbares Fiepen, bei der Aorus und Aorus Extreme gar nicht. Bei über 100Fps könnten aber auch die Fiepen.
Nach allem was man so liest, scheint sich das Spulenfiepen auch nicht nur auf 1-2 Hersteller zu beschränken, sondern befällt ziemlich unwillkürlich mal die eine, mal die andere Ti.
Manche berichten auch davon, das nach einer gewissen Einlaufzeit (2-3 Wochen) das Spulenfiepen geringer geworden sein soll. Bei der Gaming X, die ich zwischenzeitlich mal hatte, begann das Spielchen aber erst nach 2 Wochen.


----------



## pope82 (9. August 2017)

ich hab seit gestern meine ti, leider kann ichs erst richtig genießen, wenn morgen mein wasserkühlblock kommt.
luftkühlung ist wirklich grausam, wenn mans nicht mehr gewohnt ist....


----------



## chischko (10. August 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Edit: Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn man z.B, ein extra 0,5mm Wärmeleitpad auf die Chokes legt und den Anpressdruck erhöht?


Das bringt gar nix, weil die Schwingungen im gekapselten Bauteil selbst entstehen durch Vibrationen der internen Spulen. Du müsstest also die gesamten Bauteile einhausen, was thermisch den Supergau bedeutet... Würde ich ebenfalls nicht machen...


----------



## Xaphyr (11. August 2017)

Kleine Frage zwischendurch. Ich hab jetzt günstig eine Zotac GTX 1080ti FE geschossen, hab sie auch schön umgebaut, Hybrid-Ghetto-Mod, soweit alles prima. Nur hat es mich beinahe nach hinten umgehauen, als ich nach der Installation die Farben sah.
Vor allem in Witcher III möchte ich mir, vor allem bei Rot, die Augen rausreissen. Und irgendwie fällt es mir unheimlich schwer die weniger knallig hinzubekommen. Bei AMD hatte ich das Problem nie und meine letzte Nvidia ist einfach schon zu lange her.

Lange Rede gar kein Sinn, wie bekomme ich die Farben weniger grell hin, ohne dass sie ausgewaschen wirken? Hatte das Problem vielleicht noch jemand anderes?

Und kann man die FE nicht undervolten? Und gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Lüfter langsamer laufen zu lassen als die angeblichen 23%? Tatsächlich läuft der Lüfter für den Radiator permanent auf 100%, obwohl 23% angezeigt werden. Momentan regle ich den Lüfter über das Board, aber temperaturtechnisch hätte ich da auch genauso gut einen Accelero Xtreme oder einen Morpheus draufschnallen können, der wäre kühler bei gleicher Lautstärke.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. August 2017)

@ Xaphyr Das mit den Farben ist ganz seltsam, da konnte ich jetzt beim Umstieg von AMD auf NV überhaupt keine Veränderung feststellen.
Zum Lüfter, hast du einen Lüfter mit PWM Steuerung genommen (4-Pin statt 3-Pin Anschluss) ?
Bei den neuen Karten liegt permanent 12V an und die Regelung der Drehzahl geschieht über die Pulsweitenmodulation, wenn du aber einen Spannungsgeregelten Lüfter draufschnallst, dann läuft der mit 100%.
(Bei Fehler bitte korrigieren)

Zum Thema Undervolting kannst du mal in diesen Thread GTX 1080 Ti Over/Undervolting + Overclocking schauen.
Da wurde auch recht viel darüber geredet.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. August 2017)

Klar hab ich einen PWM Lüfter, wäre sonst ja ziemlich sinnfrei, oder?


----------



## EyRaptor (11. August 2017)

Hätte ja sein können , die Symptome hätten gepasst.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. August 2017)

In der Tat, das ist wahr. Vielen Dank für den Threadlink.


----------



## pope82 (11. August 2017)

ich hab mir auch die zotac fe geholt, weil sie im moment die günstigste 1080ti ist. 
das macht aber aus meiner sicht auch nur sinn, wenn man mit wasser kühlt.
da mein kühlblock etwas später kam, hatte ich die jetzt ein paar tage die zotac 1080ti blower@stock verbaut.
absolut grausam.
der kühler klingt wie ein rasenmäher, der takt der karte schwankt wie ein kuhschwanz.
temperaturen unter last um die 85°, selbst wenn man die lüfter voll aufdreht.
wenn man mal ehrlich ist sind die FEs effektiv  garnicht zu gebrauchen @stock, was bei dem preis eigentlich eine frechheit ist.
ist für mich persönlich ja egal, weil ich eh mit wasser kühle, aber das war echt erschreckend.

mit waterblock temps unter volllast max. 45°, stabiles overclock auf 2100 MHz /6050 MHz und das system macht natürlich keinen mucks, weil die lüfter der wakü auf minimum drehen.
ich kann mich garnicht mehr erinnern, wie ich ohne wakü leben konnte


----------



## xaskor (11. August 2017)

Ne FE kauft man ja auch nur wenn man ne Wakü oder guten Lufkü draufhaut.
Oder man taub ist und es einem scheißegal ist


----------



## pope82 (11. August 2017)

klar, deswegen hab ichs ja gemacht. trotzdem ist es doch eigentlich ne frechheit ne graka für über 700 euro zu verkaufen, die  so gar nicht zu gebrauchen ist.
irgendwie hab ich das konzept der founders editions nicht verstanden. wozu sollen die gut sein? ich mein die werden ja sicher nicht nur auf den markt gebracht, damit wakü-freaks wie wir was zum spielen haben.....

BTW: Good by 980ti, hast gute dienste geleistet, Hello 1080 ti


----------



## Palmdale (11. August 2017)

Schaut scho schick aus! Aber ne FE kauft man sich wirklich nur für Umbauten  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pope82 (12. August 2017)

ich habe vorhin festgestellt, dass meine karte beim firestrike extreme ins power limit läuft.
das interessante ist, dass das der einzige benchmark ist, bei dem das passiert.
hatte sie übertaktet, firestrike durchlaufen lasen, heaven benchmark, rendertest gpuz, dann 3 stunden bf1 (WQHD, Ultra-settings), alles stabil, kein power limit.
dann hab ich sie wieder @stock laufen lassen, wieder power limit bei firestrike extreme.
die auslastung der gpu beim heaven benchmark liegt auch bei 99%, trotzdem hier kein power limit, obwohl ich sogar die spannung leicht erhöht hatte. 
klarer fall für galileo mystery.....


----------



## Palmdale (12. August 2017)

Nicht jede 99% Auslastung der GPU braucht gleichviel Leistungsaufnahme. Probier mal anno 2070, dann hast du definitiv ein Power Limit  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pope82 (12. August 2017)

ja, das ding ist: ich hab ne gute gpu erwischt, die boostet @stock schon auf 1911 MHz. wassergekühlt ist sie auch, ich könnte eigentlich richtig gas geben, leider powerlimit.
sogar schon @stock von zeit zu zeit.
gibts für pascal auch sowas wie damals den maxwell bios tweaker? 
ich denk mal wenn ich mein power limit um 5-10% erhöhen könnte, würde das schon reichen.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. August 2017)

Du kannst das Powerlimit normal in Software bei Pascal ja um 20% erhöhen.
Wenn das nicht reicht, dann kannst du auch Flüssigmetall auf auf die Shunts auftragen um Nvidias Powersensing auszutricksen und so das Limit weiter zu erhöhen.
GTX 1080 FE + GTX 1070 FE Power Limit Mod - Unlock the Power Target (freischalten) - YouTube ein Video von der8auer dazu.
Wenn das noch immer nicht reicht, dann findest du evtl ein signed XOC Bios für die Karte um das Powerlimit komplett zu entfernen -> sei da aber vorsichtig.


----------



## pope82 (12. August 2017)

jo, das kenne ich alles schon, trotzdem danke.
dachte es gibt vllt eine "einfache" lösung ala bios tweaker, power target 5% anheben und gut. aber nvidia scheint ja das bios gelocked zu haben bei pascal, warum auch immer.
aber auch wenn ich sehr bastelfreudig bin, meine wakü wieder auseinander  bauen und auf ner 700€-karte (850, wenn man den waterblock+backplate mitrechnet) mit flüssigmetall rumschmieren will ich dann doch nicht.
am ende vom tag ists auch eigentlich egal, ich renne ausschließlich in firestrike extreme/ultra ins powerlimit, in bf1 in wqhd ultra und allen anderen anwendungen nicht.
mir gings da eher ums prinzip, ich will kein runtertakten, auch nicht in benchmarks  
 wenn dann die temps bei max. 45° liegen und der chip super ist, einem aber lediglich 5% power fehlen, dann ist das irgendwie ärgerlich. aber wie gesagt eigentlich wayne, im alltag passiert das eh nie....
trotzdem sitzt halt immer der kleine mann in meinem kopf, der sagt: "ich will 100% stable und nicht 99,9999%".


----------



## Grestorn (14. August 2017)

Ein BIOS einer anderen Karte zu flashen ist m.E. weniger kritisch als selbst im BIOS rumzupfuschen, erst recht, wenn Du eine WaKü hast und damit den durch ein Fremdbios möglichen Problemen mit der Lüftersteuerung eh aus dem Weg gehst.


----------



## pope82 (14. August 2017)

hat jemand erfahrung damit und welches "fremdbios" wäre zu empfehlen?


----------



## fatlace (15. August 2017)

kurze frage, möchte kein extra thema eröffnen.
macht es sinn noch mit nem i7 2600k @4,5ghz von ner 980 auf ne 1080ti zu wechseln?
oder lieber gleich mit neuer cpu, board ect?
hab jetzt die gtx 980 von msi auf morpheus kühler umgebaut, würde dann auf die msi 1080 ti wechseln und den kühler wieder umbauen, bei den anderen modellen weiß ich nicht so recht wie und ob der kühler passt :-/


----------



## xaskor (15. August 2017)

Auflösung?


----------



## fatlace (15. August 2017)

2560x1080, also 21:9.
soll aber auch irgendwann ein uwqhd monitor folgen.


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2017)

Habe mal was witziges getestet. Einfach mal + 700 auf den Speicher geknallt, Power Limit auf 60% gesenkt, damit die Karte maximal 150W verbrauchen darf und dann mal geschaut was da so geht mit Firestrike Ultra:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)

Ist schneller als die schnellste 1070 hier im Forum (welche zufällig meine war^^ EVGA 1070 FTW , alles maximiert was geht) [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆
Der Takt schwankt zwar stark ~ 1100-1400MHz meist, aber dennoch super Leistung, läuft natürlich mit 0.768V die Karte mit den Settings (max Temp waren glaub 40°C, aber Fanspeed 100%)

Edit:

Ach schau her, mit 70% max PL (max 175W) schneller als die schnellste 1080, auch zufällig von mir (Evga 1080 Classified)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)
Takt war meist zwischen 1500-1600MHz.


Ein weiteres interessantes Resultat, viele sagen ja die Voltage Frequency Curve lohnt sich net, habe jetzt hier mal 2 weitere runs, beide mit +700MHz Speichertakt und auch beide gecappt mit 80% Power Limit, also max Verbrauch 200W.
Erstes Resultat ganz normal oben genannte Werte eingestellt: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)
Beim 2. run habe ich jedoch mein Profil Nr.2 aktiviert, welches per Curve optimiert wurde und max auf 0.85V läuft: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)
Gibt also schon einen ordentlich Boost wenn man optimiert.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. August 2017)

Meine Asus Strix 1080ti geht jetzt zurück. Hab mir ein Dark Power Pro gekauft und das Spulenfiepen ist dadurch leider nicht besser geworden.

Der Typ von Cyberport hat mir gesagt, dass bei EVGA wohl weniger beschwerden (bei Spulenfiepen) über die Karten reinkommen als bei den anderen Herstellern.
Beim durchstöbern der Foren hatte zwar nicht den Eindruck aber ich habe auch keine handfesten Daten dazu. 
Die meisten würden  es aber nie hören da der restliche PC zu laut ist.

Edit: Ist nur die frage welche 1080ti ich jetzt ausprobiere. Eigentlich gefällt mir die Asus Karte richtig gut .


----------



## pope82 (15. August 2017)

laut deinem bild kühlst du doch mit wasser oder? dann ist doch egal....


----------



## EyRaptor (15. August 2017)

Aktuell habe ich noch keinen GPU Wasserblock, die Grafikkarte die in meinem Bild zu sehen ist, ist meine alte 390x.
Momentan ist der loop nur für die CPU.

Die nächste Karte sollte wieder eine gute Spannungsversorgung haben und mit diesem Bios kompatibel sein ULTIMATE ASUS 1080TI ROG STRIX AC/LN2 TIPS - HWBOT forum .
Ich habe da wenig Bock auf die doch SEHR strikten Limitierungen von Nvidia.

Edit: da hatte ich leider weniger Glück, ich hatte immer Spulenfiepen... auch bei 40fps, bei 1000 und mehr ist es eben deutlich lauter geworden.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. August 2017)

Ich selber habe eine 1080 TI Strix und die hat Null fiepen.
Gut wenn 1000 und mehr FPS anliegen, dann höre ich sie leicht knirschen aber wann hat man schon so viel FPS. Fiepen kann leider immer passieren egal ob Grafikkarte, Mainboard, Soundkarte oder Netzteil.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. August 2017)

Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist die Spannung der GTX1080 ti auf unter 0,800V zu senken? 

Zum Beispiel das die Karte bei 0,750V mit 1650Mhz taktet? 

Grüße


----------



## Xaphyr (16. August 2017)

Powerlimit senken.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2017)

Unter 0,8 wird bei mir nicht übernommen.
Ich kann es einstellen aber ich bekomme immer noch 0,8 angezeigt und mein Messgerät zeigt auch keine Veränderung an.


----------



## pope82 (16. August 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist die Spannung der GTX1080 ti auf unter 0,800V zu senken?
> 
> Zum Beispiel das die Karte bei 0,750V mit 1650Mhz taktet?
> 
> Grüße



msi afterburner öffnen, strg+f drücken, spannung-Volt-kurve anpassen.
ob deine karte das macht, keine ahnung. meine läuft jetz auf 1911MHz bei 1,0V.


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2017)

pope82 schrieb:


> msi afterburner öffnen, strg+f drücken, spannung-Volt-kurve anpassen.
> ob deine karte das macht, keine ahnung. meine läuft jetz auf 1911MHz bei 1,0V.



Hast du gelesen was er fragt, oder einfach mal auf gut Glück was geantwortet?
Wie oben erwähnt wird man nur durch eine starke PL Absenkung unter 0.8V landen.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2017)

Mit dem Curve Editor vom Afterburner könnte man weniger als 0.8 einstellen, wird auch so übernommen. Tatsächlich liegen aber dann immer noch 0.8 an, bei meiner Strix ist dass jedenfalls so.
Ich denke einfach da liegt dann eine Art Sperre an oder der Boost 3.0 greift da ein.


----------



## pope82 (16. August 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hast du gelesen was er fragt, oder einfach mal auf gut Glück was geantwortet?
> Wie oben erwähnt wird man nur durch eine starke PL Absenkung unter 0.8V landen.



 er hat gefragt, wie man die voltage absenkt. antwort: curve editor, aufrufbar über strg+f.
keine ahnung, was du fürn problem hast kollege.....


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2017)

pope82 schrieb:


> er hat gefragt, wie man die voltage auf 0,8 v bekommt. antwort: curve editor, aufrufbar über strg+f.
> keine ahnung, was du fürn problem hast kollege......



War nicht böse gemeint, nur er fragt auf UNTER 0.8V und das geht soweit ich weiß nur mit Absenkung des PL.
Deine Antwort:



pope82 schrieb:


> msi afterburner öffnen, strg+f drücken, spannung-Volt-kurve anpassen.
> ob deine karte das macht, keine ahnung. meine läuft jetz auf 1911MHz bei 1,0V.



Ach hast dein post editiert, das haben wir gerne^^


----------



## pope82 (16. August 2017)

deswegen hatte ich geschrieben, dass ich nicht weiss, ob die karte das mitmacht. einstellen kann man es jedenfalls.
davon abgesehen wüsste ich allerdings nicht, warum man das wollen sollte...


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2017)

Den Verbrauch noch weiter drücken nehme ich mal an.

Edit: Wie könnt ihr denn mit der Curve unter 0.8V gehen, gibts ne neue AB Version oder per Hack?
Bei mir ist bei 0.8V Feierabend, oder senkt ihr den Takt so sehr, damit unter 0.8V angezeigt werden?


----------



## pope82 (16. August 2017)

naja, man kanns aber auch übertreiben 
ich hab meine undervolted, damit ich nicht mehr ins powerlimit renne, bei gleicher leistung.
wenn man es nur wegen dem verbrauch macht, bringt es einem ein paar cent im jahr, man hat aber sonst keinen mehrwert davon.
ich denk mal, wer geld für ne 1080ti hat, hat auch noch n bisschen geld für den strom übrig.
aber jeder, wie er mag....


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2017)

Geht nicht.
Da sperrt das BIOS oder Boost 3.0


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2017)

Noch mehr einsparen kann man halt nur noch über die Absenkung des PL. 
Hab ja auf der vorherigen Seite aufgezeigt, dass man trotz aktiviertem Profil (eingestellt per Curve), das PL weiter senken kann und dennoch stärker unterwegs ist, wie als wenn man nur PL absenkt und nix anderes unternimmt.
Manche halten die Curve Geschichte ja nur für Zeitverschwendung und nicht lohnenswert und senken nur das PL ab. (was natürlich auch legitim ist, aber per Curve ist es dennoch besser)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/439484-gtx-1080-ti-laberthread-156.html#post8988137 (untere part dort)


----------



## Blackout27 (16. August 2017)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten!

Dann schaue ich mal ob ich über das PL meine Karte noch weiter optimieren kann. 
Mein Afterburner nimmt auch keine Werte unter 0,8V an daher meine Frage.

Warum ich das mache? Wenn man die FE Edition hat muss man eben Knallhart optimieren damit die Karte kühl und leise bleibt wenn sie voll ausgelastet wird 

Meine läuft bei unter 80°C mit 1696Mhz (durchgängig) mit 2-2,8 Sone. Die FE reagiert sehr gut auf weniger Spannung. Ich würde gerne noch 50Mhz weniger in Kauf nehmen  wenn dadurch die Karte auf ~ 2 Sone käme. Schneller als Stock ist sie alle Mal. Der FPS Gewinn zu 2 GHz hält sich sehr in Grenzen (je nach Spiel 1-5 Fps @ WQHD; 1-3FPS @ UHD).

Dumme Frage aber hat jemand ein paar nützliche Tipps bzgl. Power Limit


----------



## chischko (17. August 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Meine läuft bei unter 80°C mit 1696Mhz (durchgängig) mit 2-2,8 Sone. Die  FE reagiert sehr gut auf weniger Spannung. Ich würde gerne noch 50Mhz  weniger in Kauf nehmen  wenn dadurch die Karte auf ~ 2 Sone käme.  Schneller als Stock ist sie alle Mal. Der FPS Gewinn zu 2 GHz hält sich  sehr in Grenzen (je nach Spiel 1-5 Fps @ WQHD; 1-3FPS @ UHD).



Warte mal...OK das mit der reduzierten Taktgeschwindigkeit zu Gunsten der Lautstärke verstehe ich, auch wenn ich sie dann schon lang unter Wasser gesetzt hätte mit nem einfachen Kreislauf, aber das ist ja Inhalt der Diskussion... 
ABER: ...von ~1700 Mhz auf 2Ghz bringt Dir nur etwa (je nach Spiel) 1-5FPS??? Echt jetzt? Ich mein das sind dann doch ~18% mehr an Takt. 
Wie viel FPS hattest hast Du @1700Mhz? 15-20? Dann OK (wäre prozentual ja halbwegs nachvollziehbar), aber wenn doch eher 60 FPS hast Du doch was falsch gemacht oder steh ich nun auf'm Schlauch.... ???

In welchem Game testest Du das? Limitiert die CPU? Das wäre dann ne plausible Antwort auf meine Frage, aber wenn nicht läuft da doch was verkehrt... 

Schlaut mich bitte mal auf! Danke!


----------



## blautemple (17. August 2017)

Naja 18% mehr Takt bedeuten vllt 10% effektive Mehrleistung. Das macht niemals den Unterschied zwischen ruckeln und flüssig aus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackout27 (17. August 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Warte mal...OK das mit der reduzierten Taktgeschwindigkeit zu Gunsten der Lautstärke verstehe ich, auch wenn ich sie dann schon lang unter Wasser gesetzt hätte mit nem einfachen Kreislauf, aber das ist ja Inhalt der Diskussion...
> ABER: ...von ~1700 Mhz auf 2Ghz bringt Dir nur etwa (je nach Spiel) 1-5FPS??? Echt jetzt? Ich mein das sind dann doch ~18% mehr an Takt.
> Wie viel FPS hattest hast Du @1700Mhz? 15-20? Dann OK (wäre prozentual ja halbwegs nachvollziehbar), aber wenn doch eher 60 FPS hast Du doch was falsch gemacht oder steh ich nun auf'm Schlauch.... ???
> 
> ...



Witcher 3 in UHD:
@1696Mhz= 41 FPS
@2000Mhz= 43 FPS

GTA5 in WQHD:
@1696Mhz= 67 FPS
@2000Mhz= 71 FPS

Battlefield 1 MP in UHD:
@1696Mhz= 54 FPS 
@2000Mhz= 57 FPS

In WQHD limitiert bereits meine CPU i7 3770

Battlegrounds:
nicht feststellbar  

Habe das lange getestet und auch die Tests von PCGH zeigen ein ähnliches Bild. Es wird meist die FE gegen die Herstellermodelle getestet. Dabei sind die Modelle von Asus und co meist ein Stück schneller. Meine Karte läuft aber ebenfalls schneller als die FE (100-150Mhz mehr) und dank VRam OC (5800Mhz) ist meine "niedrig" gestaltete ti kaum langsamer.  

Grüße


----------



## chischko (17. August 2017)

Hm OK! Hätte ich ehrlich nicht erwartet, dass das so schlecht "oben rum" skaliert. 
Das das nicht den Unterschied zwischen flüssig und nicht flüssig glaub ich sofort


----------



## Palmdale (17. August 2017)

Ich persönlich betreib meine Gtx von Msi nur @stock bei ca 1900 im Schnitt, je nach Spiel pendelt sich das ein. Nur wenn ich lustig bin, setz ich das Powerlimit hoch oder spiel mit Taktraten in Anno oder Project Cars  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (17. August 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Hm OK! Hätte ich ehrlich nicht erwartet, dass das so schlecht "oben rum" skaliert.
> Das das nicht den Unterschied zwischen flüssig und nicht flüssig glaub ich sofort



Das hängt von der Limitierung ab. Bei 100% GPU Limitierung skaliert das schon besser, wenn es keinen anderen Flaschenhals (VRAM z.B.) gibt.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das hängt von der Limitierung ab. Bei 100% GPU Limitierung skaliert das schon besser, wenn es keinen anderen Flaschenhals (VRAM z.B.) gibt.



In UHD (zum Beispiel Witcher 3) ist meine Karte immer am Anschlag (V-Sync ist natürlich aus bei den Tests). 

Hätte ich einen besseren Kühler würde ich die FE aber auch mit 1800-1900Mhz betreiben. Leider gibt es keinen Nachrüstkühler der mich überzeugt. Nur die eine Wakü würde ich umbauen aber 160€ ist es mir dann nicht Wert.

Mein Grundgerüst ist auch schon etwas älter, evtl. bringt es ja bei neuen Komponenten (Ryzen oder co.) Etwas mehr wenn die ti mit einem höheren Takt läuft. 
Allerdings haben die Tests im Heft ein sehr ähnliches Bild gezeigt wie ich finde. 

P.S. mit dem PL komme ich nicht zurecht, die Karte taktet ständig runter


----------



## RiinoBrudas (17. August 2017)

Hey Leute.
Hab mal ein Problemchen. Ich hab mir Vorgestern die GTX 1080 Ti von MSi geholt und sie in mein Rechner gebaut. 
Rechner :
Intel Core i7 4790K 4Ghz (Sockel FC LGA1150)
Asus Maximus VII Ranger (Mainboard)
4x 4GB Corsair CML8GX3M2A1600C9 DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3 1600

Das System hatte zuvor eine GTX 980 drin und lief auch 3 Jahre ohne Probleme. Jetzt hab ich die Grafikkarte getauscht und der PC friert, nach etwa 1 Std spielen, ein. Das Bild bleibt stehen und es kommt ein störendes brummen als Ton.  Habe die alten Treiber entfernt, dann neugestartet und dann die neuen Treiber drauf gemacht. Leider immer noch das selbe Problem. 
Kann mir da einer von euch helfen ? 
Gruß Riino


----------



## Ralle@ (17. August 2017)

Ein einfrieren kann vieles sein.
Software die stört, Hardware Defekt.
Bei welchen Anwendungen friert der PC ein? Hast du irgendwas übertaktet?


----------



## RiinoBrudas (17. August 2017)

Software hab ich keine neue installiert seit dem. Außer halt GeForce Experience für den Treiber. Eingefroren ist er mir jetzt bei Battlefield 1, GTA 5 und Conan Exiles. Übertaktet habe ich auch nichts da ich mich mit sowas nicht auskenne. Hab grad nachgeschaut ob die Lüfter der Graikkarte sich drehen und das tun die sobald ein Spiel gestartet wird.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. August 2017)

Deinstalliere mal GeForce Experience.
Das hat letztens bei mir auch Probleme gemacht.


----------



## chischko (17. August 2017)

MEMTEST durchlaufen lassen. 
Evtl ist die GPU nen Fall für nen RMA.


----------



## RiinoBrudas (17. August 2017)

Hatte jetzt MemTest laufen lassen und hatte keine Fehler. Versuche jetzt zu spielen ohne GeForce Experience. 
@chischko Was ist RMA ?


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2017)

Schau her


----------



## RiinoBrudas (17. August 2017)

Genau das kam bei mir auch raus als ich bei Google geschaut habe. Rücksendenummer. Warum schreibt man nicht einfach das ich sie dann zurückschicken soll? Hab grad Battlefield 1 gespielt mit GeForce Experience aus und bis jetzt läuft es noch.


----------



## chischko (17. August 2017)

RiinoBrudas schrieb:


> Warum schreibt man nicht einfach das ich sie dann zurückschicken soll?


Ich=@work. Konsequenz: Time=klein! 

Nein das hat sich hier so eingebürgert im Forum. Sorry hab dein Registrierungsdatum und Beitragsanzahl nicht beachtet


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2017)

RiinoBrudas schrieb:


> Genau das kam bei mir auch raus als ich bei Google geschaut habe. Rücksendenummer. Warum schreibt man nicht einfach das ich sie dann zurückschicken soll? Hab grad Battlefield 1 gespielt mit GeForce Experience aus und bis jetzt läuft es noch.



RMA hat weniger Buchstaben als, schick die Karte zurück und bissl Eigeninitiative kann auch net schaden^^


----------



## Tolden (20. August 2017)

Mal eine Frage, ich hatte vor, auf die 1080 ti den Eiswolf zu montieren. Dementsprechend dann auch mit OC etc. Welches Custom-Design könnt ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## pope82 (20. August 2017)

die billigste.......ist ja egal, wenn du sie eh auseinnder baust und wasserkühlst. ansonsten halt die, für die es einen passenden kühler gibt. standard pcb ist da halt am besten verfügbar.

Edit:

Ich hab da auch nochmal ne Frage:
Ich hab meine Karte über den Curve-Editor undervolted, d.h Sie läuft auf 2000MHz bei 1,0 V. Komisch ist, dass unter Last immer sofort Power Limit, Voltage Limit und Temp-Limit angezeigt wird (der Takt bleibt trotzdem stabil).
Vor allem das Temp-Limit ist natürlich blödsinn, das Ding ist wassergekühlt und wird nie wärmer als 45°C, ist das ein Bug vom Afterburner und habt ihr das auch?


----------



## dagger85 (20. August 2017)

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir eine Holen soll oder doch lieber auf die Volta Generation warten soll


----------



## Ralle@ (20. August 2017)

Ist doch einfach.
Bist du mit deiner aktuellen Karte zufrieden, warte.
Bist du unzufrieden, dann schlag zu.


----------



## dagger85 (21. August 2017)

Werde warschnlich auch bald auf eine umsteigen oder warte doch noch lieber auf Volta


----------



## Fenris_585 (22. August 2017)

Sooo....erstmal 160 Seiten durchgelesen -.-

Hi Leute, bin so gut wie neu hier. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Nachfolger für meine aktuelle Grafikkarte (Gainward GTX 970 Phantom). 
Meine Favoriten wären,

Zotac GTX 1080 Ti AMP! Extreme
Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition
Asus Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC
Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill X4 (Ultra).

Gibt es ein paar Meinungen , persönliche Erfahrungen zu den genannten Karten? Kann mich irgendwie nicht richtig entscheiden?! Danke schon mal im Voraus.

P.s.: WaKü ist erstmal noch nicht geplant.


----------



## xaskor (22. August 2017)

Würd ne normale Asus Strix (kannste selber ocen, sparst bares geld)  nehmen oder die Gigabyte Aorus.


----------



## Fenris_585 (23. August 2017)

xaskor schrieb:


> Würd ne normale Asus Strix (kannste selber ocen, sparst bares geld)  nehmen oder die Gigabyte Aorus.



Danke für deine Antwort . Bei der Asus schenkt sich preislich nicht viel. 
Frage an die Asus 1080TI Besitzer, nutzt ihr dieses Feature mit den 2x4Pin Anschlüssen?


----------



## Ralle@ (23. August 2017)

Ich nutze es nicht.
Ich habe aber meine Karte mit einer AiO Kühlung modifiziert und die Karte wird da selten wärmer als 40 Grad.


----------



## Fenris_585 (23. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich nutze es nicht.
> Ich habe aber meine Karte mit einer AiO Kühlung modifiziert und die Karte wird da selten wärmer als 40 Grad.



WaKü ist erstmal nicht geplant.


----------



## banned4life (23. August 2017)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit derGigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC Black 11G gemacht? Mein Favorit wäre ja die Palit Super JetStream, die ist aber bei MIX vergriffen. Will eigentlich nicht OCen, aber leise sollte sie schon sein.


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2017)

Bestell und warte doch paar Tage, stornieren kannst du ja noch immer.
Vllt steigt der Preis morgen schon wieder, der Preis ist aktuell ganz gut.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. August 2017)

Fenris_585 schrieb:


> Sooo....erstmal 160 Seiten durchgelesen -.-
> 
> Hi Leute, bin so gut wie neu hier. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Nachfolger für meine aktuelle Grafikkarte (Gainward GTX 970 Phantom).
> Meine Favoriten wären,
> ...


Worauf legst du denn Wert?


----------



## Fenris_585 (23. August 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Worauf legst du denn Wert?



1. Kühlung
2. Leistung
3. Optik
4. Preis

Wobei 1 & 2 schon fast gleichauf sind


----------



## Birdy84 (23. August 2017)

Fenris_585 schrieb:


> 1. Kühlung
> 2. Leistung
> 3. Optik
> 4. Preis
> ...


 Äußere mich nur zu 1 und 2, da 3 subjektiv ist und 4 bei gh.de nachgeschaut werden kann.

Zotac GTX 1080 Ti AMP! Extreme: Guter Kühler, aber laut bzw. aggressive Lüfterkurve; höchster Boosttakt
Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition: Leiseste der genannten Karten; nur 250W Powertarget (375W per Software); Kühler hat viel Reserve
Asus Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC: etwas lauter als die Aorus aber deutlich leiser als die AMP
Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill X4 (Ultra): Kann nur was zu der X3 sagen, die den kleinen extra Lüfter nicht hat. Die hat aber offenbar ansonsten den gleichen Kühler, der minimal lauter als die Aorus ist. Aber der läuft ziemlich am Limit.

Unabhängig vom Preis würde ich wegen der Kühlers und des 375W PT die Aorus nehmen. Ziehe ich Preis, Kühlung und manuelles OC in Betracht würde ich die Jetstream nehmen.


----------



## Ray2015 (23. August 2017)

Wäre die EVGA FTW3 nichts für dich?


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2017)

Ist zu teuer und die Kühlung hinkt hinterher, da 2 Slot Lösung.
Die Zotac Amp Extreme hat übrigens net so dolle abgeschnitten in diversen Tests.
Zotac GTX 1080 Ti AMP! Extreme Review: Thermals & Noise | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks
Taktraten, Kuhlung und Gerauschentwicklung - Schneller Sausebraus: Zotac GTX 1080 Ti Amp! Extreme Edition im Test
Meine Favoriten sind Asus Strix oder Aorus (Xtreme), wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, wäre natürlich die Lightning gut, aber zwingend schneller ist die nun auch nicht wirklich im Vergleich zur guten Konkurrenz.
MSI Gaming wäre meine 3. Wahl, obwohl der Speicher+Hotspot im torture Loop bis auf 100°C ansteigen Taktraten, Kuhlung und Gerauschentwicklung - Leise, schnell und bedarfsweise auch hungrig: MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G im Test


----------



## pope82 (23. August 2017)

@Duvar: Wenn du undervoltest, wird bei dir dann im Afterburner auch ständig temp-limit, power- und voltage-limit angezeigt, obwohl der takt stabil bleibt und die temps super sind?


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2017)

Ja wird es.


----------



## pope82 (23. August 2017)

warum. ist das ein bug?
eigentlich ists ja egal, weil ich ja sehe dass die temps gut sind und der takt stabil, aber irgendwie stört mich sowas


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2017)

pope82 schrieb:


> warum. ist das ein bug?
> eigentlich ists ja egal, weil ich ja sehe dass die temps gut sind und der takt stabil, aber irgendwie stört mich sowas



Also Temp Limit bleibt bei mir auf 0, nur Voltage Limit/Power Limit/Ausnutzungslimit auf 1


----------



## Anilman (24. August 2017)

Ich habe gesehen das die asus gtx1080ti 2 pwm anschlüsse hat

ich bekomme von casking die phantek kühler drauf

jetzt weiss ich 1 nicht ob ich da an die pwm anschlüsse komme.

und 2

wie steuert man die pwm lüfter(gehaüse lüfter)

und 3

kann ich die 2 pwm anschlüsse nutzen um meine für den Radiator bestückten lüfter
 2x120 noiseblocker blacksilent pro plps
zu steuern nach gpu temp?

danke für eure hilfe

habe casking angeschrieben gehabt aber das mim pwm habe ich garnicht gewusst das es das gibt xD


----------



## Fenris_585 (24. August 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Wäre die EVGA FTW3 nichts für dich?



Jein.


----------



## Fenris_585 (24. August 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Äußere mich nur zu 1 und 2, da 3 subjektiv ist und 4 bei gh.de nachgeschaut werden kann.
> 
> Zotac GTX 1080 Ti AMP! Extreme: Guter Kühler, aber laut bzw. aggressive Lüfterkurve; höchster Boosttakt
> Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition: Leiseste der genannten Karten; nur 250W Powertarget (375W per Software); Kühler hat viel Reserve
> ...



Ich schwanke persönlich zwischen Asus und Aorus.

Wenn ich zocke dann ist das eh nur BF, COD & PUBG zur Zeit.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. August 2017)

Im Endeffekt machst du mit beiden nichts falsch. Ich würde zwischen den beiden die Aorus nehmen. Denn sie ist leiser, hat per SW das höhere PT. Ich würde auch den Aufpreis vom 20-30€ für OC Versionen nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Fenris_585 (24. August 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt machst du mit beiden nichts falsch. Ich würde zwischen den beiden die Aorus nehmen. Denn sie ist leiser, hat per SW das höhere PT. Ich würde auch den Aufpreis vom 20-30€ für OC Versionen nicht bezahlen.



Danke für deine Antworten und Meinungen


----------



## banned4life (24. August 2017)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Palit Gamerock geholt. Ich wollte erst die MSI holen, weil mix-computer sie auf 711€ hatte. Aber die haben den Fehler wohl schnell bemerkt


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2017)

Hat die game Rock nicht den 4 Lüfter fail Kühler?


----------



## Ralle@ (24. August 2017)

Die Game Rock hatte noch nie 4 Lüfter.
Ich denke du meinst iChill X4 / iChill X4 Ultra

By the Way

Die Gigabyte Karte nimmt echt eine Einstellung unter 0,85mv im Curve an?


----------



## Fenris_585 (24. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Game Rock hatte noch nie 4 Lüfter.
> Ich denke du meinst iChill X4 / iChill X4 Ultra
> 
> By the Way
> ...



Die liegen bei der Game Rock doch übereinander?! 
Palit Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Gamerock mit gestapelten Luftern vorgestellt


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Game Rock hatte noch nie 4 Lüfter.
> Ich denke du meinst iChill X4 / iChill X4 Ultra
> 
> By the Way
> ...



Also ich kann runter bis auf 0.8V und Verbrauch und Leistung sinken auch dementsprechend.
Mein 24/7 Profil läuft mit 0.825V, habe dann noch 0.85V/0.9V/0.95V und ein Benchprofil eingestellt.
Die Gamerock hat doch die kack stacked Lüfter wo die innenliegenden entgegengesetzt rotieren und das Ganz unnötig Lärm, aber kein Tempvorteil bringt gegenüber der Jetstream oder auch Gainward, welche ja weitgehend baugleich sind.


----------



## banned4life (24. August 2017)

Mix-Computer hat ja anscheinend richtig Bockmist gebaut. die Super Jetstream kostet jetzt 100€ mehr, die MSI Gaming X hatte sie 70€ unter aktuellem PVG im Angebot


----------



## Ralle@ (24. August 2017)

Fenris_585 schrieb:


> Die liegen bei der Game Rock doch übereinander?!
> Palit Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Gamerock mit gestapelten Luftern vorgestellt



Stimmt, habe ich wieder verdrängt.


----------



## chaotium (27. August 2017)

Die Karte ist schon übel

F1 2017 mit Ultra Details hängt immer fast an den fixen 165FPS XD


----------



## EyRaptor (28. August 2017)

.... Also, 1080ti Nr. 2 geht auch zurück.
Diesmal hatte ich weniger Spulenfiepen, stattdessen hab ich eine Karte mit einem Lagerschaden im Lüfter bekommen.
Ich plane zwar irgendwann einen Wasserblock auf die Karte zu setzten, aber sowas geht nicht.


----------



## chischko (28. August 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Diesmal hatte ich weniger Spulenfiepen, stattdessen hab ich eine Karte mit einem Lagerschaden im Lüfter bekommen.
> Ich plane zwar irgendwann einen Wasserblock auf die Karte zu setzten, aber sowas geht nicht.


Wäre v.A. für den Widerverkaufswert schlecht! Verständlich, dass sie zurück geht!


----------



## EyRaptor (28. August 2017)

Ja , und wenn die nächste Karte in den Loop kommt wird sie auf Luftkühlung zurückgebaut, da kann ich auch keine halbkaputten Lüfter gebrauchen.


----------



## Fenris_585 (29. August 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt machst du mit beiden nichts falsch. Ich würde zwischen den beiden die Aorus nehmen. Denn sie ist leiser, hat per SW das höhere PT. Ich würde auch den Aufpreis vom 20-30€ für OC Versionen nicht bezahlen.



Was unterscheidet denn die OC Versionen zb. bei der Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix OC und der "nur" Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix Gaming ? Die OC ist ab Werk einfach nur höher getaktet, gleicher Aufbau, Ausstattung etc. und mehr nicht?


----------



## Anilman (30. August 2017)

Genau mehr nicht 

habe halt die oc version bei casking geholt hat halt 15€ mehr gekostet

ich sollte dann nichts mehr wirklich machen müssen im custom loop.

beide unterliegen der chip lotterie vondemher ist es egal welche version.

mit der oc hast du halt den mehr takt das wars.


----------



## Fenris_585 (30. August 2017)

Zum Thema Chiplotterie:

Es ist schon traurig das es keine "Standards" gibt?! Man zahlt einen Haufen Geld und muss darauf hoffen das alles soweit funktioniert.


----------



## Mitchpuken (30. August 2017)

Es gibt Standards und man braucht auch nicht zu hoffen, dass alles funktioniert. Sind ja nicht bei ebay  Chiplotterie ist nur ab dem Punkt "wie weit" über Herstellerangaben man eslbst kommt. Es wird nichts versprochen, dass jede Karte mindestens 2000mhz schafft. 

Ganz einfach gesprochen: Takt, Spannung etc wird so eingestellt (bzw laut Vorgaben), dass man eine möglichst hohe Ausbeute bei der Herstellung bekommt. Da kommt uns Kunden der individuelle Takt entgegen, weil eigentlich "jede" Karte über die Herstellerangaben hinaus taktet.


----------



## Fenris_585 (30. August 2017)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Es gibt Standards und man braucht auch nicht zu hoffen, dass alles funktioniert. Sind ja nicht bei ebay  Chiplotterie ist nur ab dem Punkt "wie weit" über Herstellerangaben man eslbst kommt. Es wird nichts versprochen, dass jede Karte mindestens 2000mhz schafft.
> 
> Ganz einfach gesprochen: Takt, Spannung etc wird so eingestellt (bzw laut Vorgaben), dass man eine möglichst hohe Ausbeute bei der Herstellung bekommt. Da kommt uns Kunden der individuelle Takt entgegen, weil eigentlich "jede" Karte über die Herstellerangaben hinaus taktet.



Mir ging es mit der Aussage eher um so Sachen wie zb. Spulenfiepen. Das ist doch Produktiuonsbedingt, oder nicht? Sorry hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen.


----------



## PCTom (30. August 2017)

Fenris_585 schrieb:


> Mir ging es mit der Aussage eher um so Sachen wie zb. Spulenfiepen. Das ist doch Produktiuonsbedingt, oder nicht? Sorry hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen.



Produktionsbedingt ja aber nach Vorgaben und so kaufen wir. Die Karten funktionieren wie sie sollen mit den Baugruppen die verbaut sind, so kaufen wir. Um zu verhindern das Spulen bei hohen Framezahlen das fiepen anfangen müssten andere teurere Bauteile verbaut werden. Das würde aber die Karten unbezahlbar machen. Also man kann hoffen das es einen weniger erwischt. Muss es aber nicht und das ist KEIN Tauschgrund.


----------



## Kawa (30. August 2017)

Kann jemand was über diese Karte sagen? Array


----------



## Fenris_585 (31. August 2017)

Hi zusammen,
hab grad ein "Schnäppchen" geschossen (hoffe ich mal?!). Link anbei 

ASUS ROG Strix GTX 1080 Ti OC | NVIDIA | Grafikkarten | ARLT Computer

Ps.: Es gibt noch 3% Rabatt wenn man diesen Code "087D-F56D-9D9E" nutzt und kommt somit auf einen Gesamtbetrag von 771,15€ (kostenloser Versand)!!!

!!!WICHTIG!!! NUR NOCH HEUTE, 31.08.2017, BIS 13:15 UHR GÜLTIG. FAST GRATIS (0,01€) DAZU GIBT ES NOCH DAS HEADSET "ASUS CERBERUS V2" IN GRÜN ODER BLAU!!!


----------



## EyRaptor (31. August 2017)

Bei Mindfactory gab es die Strix OC die Tage mal für weniger Geld. 
Allerdings ist sie momentan nicht lieferbar und wird bei denen deswegen nicht  angezeigt.
Mal sehen wie der Preis ist wenn sie wieder Lagernd ist.

Aber schaut nicht so schlecht aus, besonders wenn man das Headset vertickt .


----------



## Fenris_585 (31. August 2017)

Ja, hatte ich auch gesehen. Die non OC gibt es aktuell im Angebot für 765,40€ mit Destiny 2. Aber du hast recht, wer das Headset nicht braucht kann es verticken. Blau/Grün starten ab 79,90€


----------



## EyRaptor (31. August 2017)

Aber die Asus Strix 1080ti scheint exakt gleich wie die Strix OC zu sein wenn man das OC Bios auf die normale Strix flashed.
Geforce GTX 1080 Ti: Custom-Designs in der Herstellerubersicht - Taktraten, Kuhlung, Powerlimit [Update 16.06.] ist eben ein leicht erhöhtes Powerlimit.


----------



## Fenris_585 (31. August 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Aber die Asus Strix 1080ti scheint exakt gleich wie die Strix OC zu sein wenn man das OC Bios auf die normale Strix flashed.
> Geforce GTX 1080 Ti: Custom-Designs in der Herstellerubersicht - Taktraten, Kuhlung, Powerlimit [Update 16.06.] ist eben ein leicht erhöhtes Powerlimit.



Ja, die sind gleich. Aber ich sag mal 6€ sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt


----------



## Anilman (6. September 2017)

Endlich nach 3 wochen wartezeit wurde meine custom loop asus gtx1080ti von casking versendet

habe nen 240 radiator  mit 38mm dicke vollkupfer und noisblocker plps 120

binnmal gespannt auf die Temperaturen und oc Eigenschaften. Wenn 2150mhz geht mache ich 2100
wenn 2075 geht 2ghz

will nicht auf max oc fahren 

die gpu pwm anschlüsse machen ja keinen sinn da die erst ab 60grad gpu temp. starten


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (6. September 2017)

Die PWM-Header auf dem PCB machen genau das, was du im GPU TweakII als Lüfterkurve einstellst, denn die bekommen die gleiche Steuerung wie die Fans des eigentlichen Kühlers. Die Kurve kannst du bis runter zu 0°C einstellen. Einziges Manko: es geht nicht unter 36%PWM, könnte also bei manchen Propellern recht laut werden, müsste man sehen, welche Lüfter bei 36% schön langsam drehen.


----------



## BosnaMaster (6. September 2017)

Wollte auch mal was Fragen, bezüglich einer 1080 Ti (wahrscheinlich Asus). 

Macht mein 500W be quiet Straight Power das mit? 

Konfiguration momentan: 
I7 7700k
Samy 960 EVO 1 TB
GTX 1070 von Asus,
32 DDR4 3000er RAM. 
DVD RW Writer...
Alpenföhn Olymp. 

Dazu soll noch eine weitere Crucial MX 300 1 TB SSD kommen. 

Reichen die 500W...? 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (6. September 2017)

Passt, mein 7700k + 1080 Ti verbraucht beim zocken ca 300 bis 350 Watt


----------



## BosnaMaster (7. September 2017)

Wie sieht es mit der Auros Gygabite 1080 TI? Im Vergleich zur Strix...? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheRev90 (10. September 2017)

Mit der Aorus kannst du ein höheres Powertarget einstellen. 
Beide Karten werden gut gekühlt und bieten noch Potential zum übertakten.

Alles in allem bekommst du bei beiden Herstellern eine leistungsstarke und vor allem leise Karte.
Ich würde den Kauf vom Design, Preis und der Verfügbarkeit abhängig machen.

Du kannst dir ja auch einmal die PCGH Videos zu beiden Karten anschauen um ein Eindruck der Karten zu bekommen.

Asus Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC im Video: Kuhler, Platine, UHD-Leistung, Overclocking

Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition im Video: Kuhler, Platine, UHD-Leistung, Overclocking


----------



## chaotium (10. September 2017)

Anilman schrieb:


> binnmal gespannt auf die Temperaturen und oc Eigenschaften. Wenn 2150mhz geht mache ich 2100
> wenn 2075 geht 2ghz



Träum weiter XD


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (10. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Passt, mein 7700k + 1080 Ti verbraucht beim zocken ca 300 bis 350 Watt



mmh, Ich bin kein Freund davon, das Netzteil nach der zu erwartenden Durchschnittslast zu konfigurieren, sondern danach, was die Summe der Hardware als Peakload erzeugen kann. Zum einen, weil du dann bei jedem Worstcase Szenario auf der sicheren Seite bist, zum anderen, weil dann beim Übertakten einen nicht ständig der Gedanke ans Netzteil im Nacken sitzt, bzw man bei einer Hardwareaufrüstung nicht sofort wieder ans Netzteil denken muss.
Schau mal hier
Power Supply Calculator - PSU Calculator | OuterVision
Mit nem 4790K und der 1080Ti komme ich auf knapp 600W Peak, also wenn ALLES, samt DVD Laufwerk, auf maximum läuft. Dass das quasi nicht vorkommt, ist mir klar, aber laut Steckdosenzähler knacke ich regelmäßig die 450W Marke. Da wär mir mit nem 500er nicht so ganz wohl. Ich hab lieber ein wenig Headroom. Die Effizienz eines Netzteils geht oberhalb von 70% Last auch wieder runter, was es zu einer nicht zu unterschätzenden Wärmequelle macht. (wenn bei 90% Effizienz 450W hinten raus kommen sollen, frisst das Dingens 500W, macht 50W abwärme)


----------



## blautemple (10. September 2017)

Mit einem 4790k und ner 1080 Ti wirst du niemals auch nur in die Nähe von 600 Watt kommen. Die ganzen Netzteilrechner kannst du in die Tonne kloppen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BosnaMaster (10. September 2017)

Keine Ahnung beide haben einen deftigen Preis, die GTX 1070 ist nicht so schlecht, allerdings kann ich nicht, meinen WQHD 144Hz damit voll Ausfahren. 

Die GTX 1080 TI wäre glaube ich Perfekt, oder noch Gedulden bis Ende Jahr, und schauen was es neues zu Volta gibt...

Aber danke für die Infos.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (10. September 2017)

... mal ne Frage für die Praxis: Nutzt Ihr trotz der GTX1080Ti noch eine Extra-Karte für Physx oder ist das nicht notwendig?

Falls jemand eine Extra-Karte dafür sucht, hier gibt es u.a. eine zu gewinnen, während man etwas für Gutes für die Allgemeinheit tut: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen

Jeder Rechner zählt und Eure Unterstützung wäre sehr willkommen!


----------



## Chinaquads (10. September 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal ne Frage für die Praxis: Nutzt Ihr trotz der GTX1080Ti noch eine Extra-Karte für Physx oder ist das nicht notwendig?
> 
> Falls jemand eine Extra-Karte dafür sucht, hier gibt es u.a. eine zu gewinnen, während man etwas für Gutes für die Allgemeinheit tut: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen
> 
> Jeder Rechner zählt und Eure Unterstützung wäre sehr willkommen!


Super Gewinnspiel, die drei mit den dicksten Rechnern gewinnen automatisch.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (10. September 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Super Gewinnspiel, die drei mit den dicksten Rechnern gewinnen automatisch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



... da hast du ganz sicher was Missverstanden. Es gibt keinen Automatismus


----------



## TheRev90 (10. September 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung beide haben einen deftigen Preis, die GTX 1070 ist nicht so schlecht, allerdings kann ich nicht, meinen WQHD 144Hz damit voll Ausfahren.



Dreh die Grafikdetails etwas runter, dann schafft das auch ne 1070 [emoji6]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heroman_overall (11. September 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung beide haben einen deftigen Preis, die GTX 1070 ist nicht so schlecht, allerdings kann ich nicht, meinen WQHD 144Hz damit voll Ausfahren.
> 
> Die GTX 1080 TI wäre glaube ich Perfekt, oder noch Gedulden bis Ende Jahr, und schauen was es neues zu Volta gibt...
> 
> ...



Ich hatte seit Januar auch eine GTX 1080 im PC und bin dieses Wochenende auf eine GTX 1080 TI gewechselt. Die GTX 1080 war mir zu langsam und die TI hat jetzt endlich ausreichend Power für die Auflösung in der du auch spielst. Sie verbraucht zwar etwas mehr, aber das bekommt man gut durch undervolting in den Griff. Dann ist sie leise und trotzdem Leistungsstark. Übertakten (GPU) hat bei mir fast nix gebracht. Ich betreib sie mit 0,825V bei 1750Mhz und der Unterschied zu 1,050V und 2000Mhz sind gute 150Watt mehr Strom für lächerliche 4 FPS mehr.  Kauf hab ich nicht bereut und bin zufrieden. Bis die 2080 TI oder wie sie heißen wird, dauert es bei Volta bestimmt wieder ein Jahr nach Release, so wie bei der GTX 1080 und er TI, die erst deutlich später erschienen ist. Gruß


----------



## BosnaMaster (11. September 2017)

Genau so ist in etwa meine Ansicht, werde aber mich trotzdem mal bis Ende Jahr gedulden, evtl. ist der Mining Boom etwas runter und im Januar wird es sicher paar Super Sales geben.  

So habe ich im Januar meine GTX 1070 abgestaubt...



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (11. September 2017)

In dieser Zeit solltest du kaufen oder eben auch potentielle Käufer die noch zögern. Amazon Black Friday 2017, Amazon Cyber Monday Woche | Black-Friday.de
Black Friday purzeln ja die Preise ordentlich. Aber bedenkt, Prime Member haben 30min vorher Zugriff und in dieser Zeit ist es meist schon ausverkauft.
Falls ihr kein Prime habt, nutzt dort die 30 Tage Testzeitraum oder nutzt den Prime Account von einem Kollegen oder Familienmitglied.
Richtig gute Deals sind in 5 Minuten max ausverkauft.


----------



## BosnaMaster (11. September 2017)

Jo in der CH, hat glaube ich Digitec auch da tolle Angebote und das beste ist der 13 Gehalt wird auf dem Konto sein...xD  

Da fahlen der besseren Hälfte die paar "Krötten" für die TI nicht auf.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (11. September 2017)

Mal sehen wie weit dir Preise runter gehen, bin echt gespannt.
Aber zu lange warten birgt immer die Gefahr, dass man sagt, hey bald kommen die neuen Karten raus und man kauft nie^^
Hier noch ein Bonus Song für dich Bosna aus meiner Kindheit^^
YouTube


----------



## BosnaMaster (11. September 2017)

Bei mir besteht die Gefahr definitiv nicht...  Habe auch einen Monat vor Ryzen Veröffentlichung im Januar zu i7 7700k gegriffen...  

Meine Fresse 1986 da war ich 4 Jahre...  



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (11. September 2017)

Na und ich war 5^^


----------



## Beicrom (14. September 2017)

Servus,

ich habe momentan die Möglichkeit die Asus Strix  (non OC) für 725 EUR zu bekommen?
Gibts irgendwelche Gründe nicht zuzuschlagen? Bin trotz des guten Preises momentan unschlüssig.
Meine alte 290er habe ich bereits vertickt. 


Gruß


----------



## Ralle@ (18. September 2017)

Du kannst bedenkenlos zur non OC greifen.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2017)

... Reminder,  in *drei Tagen* beginnt die *Faltwoche* und das *Gewinnspiel*! Testet die Setups, damit es gleich von Anfang an gut läuft


----------



## Beicrom (20. September 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Du kannst bedenkenlos zur non OC greifen.



Merci. Hab zugeschlagen und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Buki (21. September 2017)

Abend,

da ich es mittlerweile Satt habe auf Vega / Customs etc zu warten ,, wird es jetzt wohl doch eine 1080 ti. Es soll keine Kaufberatung werden aber ich kann mich nicht zwischen diesen 3en entscheiden ..

Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Phoenix Golden Sample 11GB GDDR5X ab 729,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Asus ROG-STRIX-GTX1080TI-11G-GAMING (11GB) ab 753,84 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

GigaByte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Aorus 11G GDDR5X ab 764,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

....Kaufkriterium Nr1 ( auch das einzige ) = leise soll sie sein 

welche soll es werden liebes Forum? 

Schönen abend noch


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2017)

Die goldene Mitte, also die Asus würde ich nehmen. Sind aber alle 3 nicht schlecht.


----------



## Buki (23. September 2017)

Und die goldene Mitte ist es auch geworden. Gerade für 709€ bei MF ( Mindstar ) bestellt.  Bin gespannt


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (23. September 2017)

Habe auch bei dem Deal zugeschlagen  
Laut Testbericht ist die Strix eine der 4 leisesten Karten und hat dabei sogar die niedrigsten Temps.
Seite 5: Die beste GTX 1080 Ti - Welche ist die schnellste, leiseste, gunstigste?


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

Ich werd bei der 1180TI oder 2080TI auch wieder das NV PCB nehmen.
Bei meiner Karte hab ich das goldene Los gezogen  <3


----------



## brooker (23. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich werd bei der 1180TI oder 2080TI auch wieder das NV PCB nehmen.
> Bei meiner Karte hab ich das goldene Los gezogen  <3



Was meinst du mit dem goldenem Los <3?


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

Das meine Founders Edition bis auf 2085 Mhz taktet, indem ich nur das PT auf 150 setze.
Ich muss ein gutes Modell erwischt haben.

Bin froh das ich das Ding damals nicht geschrottet habe XD


----------



## brooker (23. September 2017)

... nice. Jepp, goldenes Los


----------



## blautemple (23. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Das meine Founders Edition bis auf 2085 Mhz taktet, indem ich nur das PT auf 150 setze.
> Ich muss ein gutes Modell erwischt haben.
> 
> Bin froh das ich das Ding damals nicht geschrottet habe XD



Nur kann man das Power Target der Founders Edition maximal auf 120% setzen kann und alleine dadurch tacktet die Karte auch nicht auf 2085MHz, zumal es diese Taktstufe auch gar nicht gibt. Außerdem tacktet jede Founders Edition Out Of The Box exakt gleich. Da gibt es kein goldenes Los oder ähnliches...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

ähm ich meinte den Takt, +150mhz und PTauf 120.
Wenn ich die Spannung irgendwie freischalten könnte, dann würde ich die 2100 bestimmt schaffen XD

Und nein jede FE taktet anderst, denn jeder Chip ist anderst...


----------



## blautemple (23. September 2017)

Nein @stock tacktet jede Founders Edition exakt gleich, das Übertaktungspotenzial variiert aber logischerweise.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Repsoler (24. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche für meinen Desktop eine 1080ti. Verbaut habe ich momentan noch eine Asus gtx 980ti strix OC. Prozessor ist ein 6700k auf einen Asus z170 deluxe Board. 

Ich  befasse  ich  momentan bisschen intensiver mit der Aorus gtx 1080ti waterforce extrem Edition (die mit der AIO Lösung). Da ich auf YouTube nur englische  Videos finden konnte, wo Takt und Temps gar nicht mal schlecht sind, wollte ich fragen, ob ihr persönlich Erfahrungen mit dieser Karte habt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## thorecj (24. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> ähm ich meinte den Takt, +150mhz und PTauf 120.
> Wenn ich die Spannung irgendwie freischalten könnte, dann würde ich die 2100 bestimmt schaffen XD
> 
> Und nein jede FE taktet anderst, denn jeder Chip ist anderst...



Meinst du den Spannungsregler im AB? Den schaltest du mit der 4.4.0 Beta frei und geht bis maximal 1.093V.


----------



## BosnaMaster (24. September 2017)

Jungs ein Händler in der CH hat momentan 15% auf Elektronik...

Ich würde die Asus 1080 TI OC für CHF 736.-- bekommen, +- 640 Euro...

Die normale 1080 TI von Asus ist etwa...+- 605 Euro...

Kriege ich die normale auf OC Level wenn ich selbst Hand anlege?

Gutes Angebot....?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2017)

Nimm die normale, um die 2GHz wird die schon packen, wirst die wahrscheinlich sowieso optimieren manuell. Die Karten nehmen sich alle nicht viel, egal ob 2050MHz oder 2000MHz, sind vllt 1-2 FPS Unterschied.
Hauptsache der Kühler ist gut mMn. Falls du mit der normalen ASUS auch die Strix non OC meinst, ist die gut und der Aufpreis unnötig.


----------



## Venom89 (24. September 2017)

Ja das ist definitiv ein gutes Angebot bei dem ich zuschlagen würde. 
Die paar MHz bekommst du auch mit der non OC hin.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BosnaMaster (24. September 2017)

Also da wird nicht irgendwas selektiert von Asus oder so? 

Weil bei so einer Investition paar Euro mehr spielt auch keine Rolle...

Bin ziemlich scharf auf das Angebot...  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2017)

Wie gesagt, selbst wenn 50MHz Differenz da wären, das sind 1 FPS.
Der Aufpreis lohnt nicht und ich denke da ist nix selektiert.


----------



## thorecj (24. September 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Also da wird nicht irgendwas selektiert von Asus oder so?
> 
> Weil bei so einer Investition paar Euro mehr spielt auch keine Rolle...
> 
> ...



Also bisher weiß ich nur von MSI und EVGA, die ihre Chips selektieren, nämlich jeweils für die Lightning und Kingpin Edition. Da hättest du logischerweise etwas schlechtere Chancen einen guten Chip zu erwischen.
Von den anderen Nvidia Partnern hat es zumindest keiner offiziell bestätigt.


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Also da wird nicht irgendwas selektiert von Asus oder so?
> 
> Weil bei so einer Investition paar Euro mehr spielt auch keine Rolle...
> 
> ...



Da wird nichts selektiert, das wäre ein viel zu größer Aufwand für die Hersteller 
Von dem gesparten Geld kannst du besser ein Spiel kaufen, Essen gehen oder was weiß ich. Ist alles sinnvoller


----------



## BosnaMaster (24. September 2017)

Danke Jungs, die Aktion geht nich bis 27. Sept...

Jetzt habe ich meinen Lieblings Lieferanten angeschrieben um mir ein Angebot zu machen, damit ich bei Ihm bestelle. Habe viel Hardware dort gekauft. 

Ansonsten wird einfach spätestens nach der Antwort oder am 26.09 das Schmuckstück bestellt.... 

Edit: Die Asus Gaming ist unterwegs...  Yeeeeesssss.... [emoji14]


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buki (26. September 2017)

Hallo meine 1080 Ti Asus ist heute angekommen , leider habe ich starkes Spulenfiepen schon im mittleren FPS Bereich 50+ aufwärts. Fiepen eure auch so stark? Habe mittlerweile das Gefühl das mein System daran schuld ist das die letzten GPU`S alles Spulenfiepen hatten. Bzw mein Motherboard. Kann das sein? 

Gpu-Z zeigt mir, bei GTA 5,  Werte von GPU Core Clock von 1889 und GPU Memory Clock von 1377 MHz an ,, sind die Werte ok? 

Auf ROG-STRIX-GTX1080TI-11G-GAMING | Grafikkarten | ASUS Deutschland

 werden mir ganz andere Werte angezeigt die die Asus haben soll. 

Danke


----------



## Xaphyr (26. September 2017)

Was soll an den Werten nicht ok sein? 1889 ist ein ganz typischer Boosttakt ohne händisches OC und der Speicher taktet mit 1377x8= 11016 auch nach Vorgabe.
Das mit dem Spulenfiepen kann ich nicht bestätigen, hab keine Asus sondern eine Zotac 1080ti FE, aber auch bei der wird oft von Spulenfiepen geklagt.
Manche User haben berichtet, dass es nach einem Netzteilwechsel, zB auf ein Straight oder Dark Power von bequiet! aufgehört hat. Ich zB nutze seit es sie gibt die Straight Power Serie von bequiet!, aktuell ein 10er und hatte noch nie Spulenfiepen.


----------



## chischko (26. September 2017)

Ja, in der Tat wird durch einen PSU Wechsel das oft bestätigt. Hast Du evtl Zugang zu einer PSU wie oben beschrieben (E10, P11 o.Ä.) oder nen Kumpel, der eine solche PSU hat in die du deine GPU evtl. einbauen kannst?


----------



## Buki (26. September 2017)

Hallo Xaphr, das mit dem Wert * 8 nehmen war mir bisher unbekannt. Danke für die Info.

Werde die Karte dann wohl zurückschicken .... wenn das Fiepen nur auftreten würde in hohen FPS bereichen wäre es ja ok, aber so. 

Hatte vor ein paar Monaten auch ein BeQuit glaube das 9er Straight Power verbaut. Dann hatte ich kurzzeitig ein Golden Green Super Flower 800 verbaut und seit kurzem das Corsair RM550X. Mitten allen hatte ich Probleme bezüglich Spulenfiepen.

Angefangen mit = 2 x  R9 Asus Fury , HIS RX480 , MSI RX480 Gaming .  Einzig mit der Asus 280x hatte ich keine Probleme. Glaube mittlerweile das es am Board oder so liegt.


Habe gerade mal ein halbe Stunde PUBG gespielt, die Lüfter sind kaum zu hören nur dieses Fiepen


----------



## Xaphyr (26. September 2017)

Ach so, dann für die Zukunft, du nimmst einfach den Speichertakt mal den Speicherausbau (in dem Fall halt 1377MHz x 8GB).
Das Board als Fehlerquelle für Fiepen der Grafikkarte kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, höchstens das Board selbst. Bist du denn sicher, dass "Der Geräusch" von der Grafikkarte herrührt?
Vielleicht fiept das Mainboard selbst?

edit: Hab einen alten Beitrag im CB Forum gefunden, da schrieb ein User, der auch über Spulenfiepen geklagt hat:


> Eine Deaktivierung im BIOS von EIST bzw. C1e hat Abhilfe geschaffen




Und hier noch ein Bericht darüber:
CPU-Whining beseitigen: Spulenfiepen abstellen - so geht's - PC Magazin


----------



## Buki (26. September 2017)

Ist lieb Xaphyr aber das Fiepen kommt zu 100% von der GPU... will mir ja eh bald ein neues System aufbauen. Dann werde ich ja sehen ob es daran lag.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. September 2017)

Buki schrieb:


> Hallo meine 1080 Ti Asus ist heute angekommen , leider habe ich starkes Spulenfiepen schon im mittleren FPS Bereich 50+ aufwärts. Fiepen eure auch so stark? Habe mittlerweile das Gefühl das mein System daran schuld ist das die letzten GPU`S alles Spulenfiepen hatten. Bzw mein Motherboard. Kann das sein?
> 
> Gpu-Z zeigt mir, bei GTA 5,  Werte von GPU Core Clock von 1889 und GPU Memory Clock von 1377 MHz an ,, sind die Werte ok?
> 
> ...



Also ich habe jetzt die 3te Asus Strix, bei der hält sich Spulenfiepen in grenzen.
Bei der ersten hab ich mir ein Dark Power Pro 10 gezogen, hat das Spulenfiepen aber nicht verbessert -> Karte zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (26. September 2017)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Was soll an den Werten nicht ok sein? 1889 ist ein ganz typischer Boosttakt ohne händisches OC und der Speicher taktet mit 1377x8= 11016 auch nach Vorgabe.
> Das mit dem Spulenfiepen kann ich nicht bestätigen, hab keine Asus sondern eine Zotac 1080ti FE, aber auch bei der wird oft von Spulenfiepen geklagt.
> Manche User haben berichtet, dass es nach einem Netzteilwechsel, zB auf ein Straight oder Dark Power von bequiet! aufgehört hat. Ich zB nutze seit es sie gibt die Straight Power Serie von bequiet!, aktuell ein 10er und hatte noch nie Spulenfiepen.



Habe meine Asus 1080ti strix gaming auch heute bekommen .
Ich habe allerdings keinerlei Spulenfiepen.
Takt habe ich eben nur kurz gucken können, der lag bei Doom@4k Ultra bei 1835mhz was ich erstaunlich viel für eine non oc Version finde. Wenn du 1889 erreichst scheint deine aber wohl etwas höher takten zu können als meine.
Was ich krass finde ist wieviel Wärme das Teil erzeugt. 
Habe während dem Gaming mal die Backplate angefasst, da verbrennt man sich ja fast die Finger bei .
Komme allerdings auch von einer 660ti da ist der Unterschied natürlich schon enorm.
Ist die Backplate bei dir auch so warm?
Ich dachte eigentlich gelesen zu haben die Wärme würde nicht über die Backplate abgeleitet werden.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. September 2017)

Ich bin von der Wärmeentwicklung angenehm überrascht  spürbar niedriger wenn man von einer 390x kommt.
Die Temperatur der Backplate ist auch normal, die Luft zwischen Backplate und PCB wird durch die GPU und die Spannungswandler erwärmt.
So wird auch die Backplate auch heiß wenn kein Wärmeleitpad dazwischen ist.

Außerdem sind 50 -70 C° für eine GPU nicht viel, zum anfassen aber doch unangenehm .


----------



## Buki (26. September 2017)

Danke EyRaptor,  werde meine 1080Ti morgen zurückschicken und es mit der Gainward GS 1080 ti versuchen. Sollte die auch Fiepen MUSS es an meinem System liegen, dann werde ich sofort auf ein neues System wechseln. Kann doch nicht sein das alles meine GPU°s Spulenfiepen haben.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. September 2017)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Habe meine Asus 1080ti strix gaming auch heute bekommen .
> Ich habe allerdings keinerlei Spulenfiepen.
> Takt habe ich eben nur kurz gucken können, der lag bei Doom@4k Ultra bei 1835mhz was ich erstaunlich viel für eine non oc Version finde. Wenn du 1889 erreichst scheint deine aber wohl etwas höher takten zu können als meine.
> Was ich krass finde ist wieviel Wärme das Teil erzeugt.
> ...


Da ich die Backplate entfernt habe (die sind in den allermeisten Fällen ohnehin nur Schmuck) und eine Wasserkühlung drauf habe, wird die Karte bei  mir nur handwarm.
Allerdings konnte ich auf meiner alten R9 390 Eier backen.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. September 2017)

Ich habe zum Thema Spulenfiepen bei den 1080ti´s viel durch die Foren geschaut.
Es kommt mir so vor, als wären durch die Bank ein Prozentsatz ALLLER Modelle damit befallen, manche mehr und manche weniger.
Laut einem Cyberport Mitarbeiter hat es bei EVGA wohl seltener Rückmeldungen deswegen gegeben.


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2017)

Buki schrieb:


> Danke EyRaptor,  werde meine 1080Ti morgen zurückschicken und es mit der Gainward GS 1080 ti versuchen. Sollte die auch Fiepen MUSS es an meinem System liegen, dann werde ich sofort auf ein neues System wechseln. Kann doch nicht sein das alles meine GPU°s Spulenfiepen haben.



JEDE Grafikkarte hat Spulenzirpen, Ich habe in den letzten Jahre nicht eine Karte in der Hand gehabt die keine elektronischen Geräusche von sich gegeben hat. Die Frage ist nur ob der Nutzer das wahrnimmt


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (27. September 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich Wege um den zero Fan  Mode zu deaktivieren, oder z. B. Im Idle nur einen Lüfter laufen zu lassen?
Finde die Idee ja ganz nett , aber da ich die Lüfter selbst unter Last nicht besonders stark wahrnehme würde ch die Karte im Idle gerne etwas kühler halten


----------



## chaotium (27. September 2017)

Wie manche hier förmlich rum heulen wegen dem Fiepen
DAS IST NORMAL.
Je nach Güte der Bauteile hört man nichts oder man hört was.

Meine GTX 1080TI FE ist die erste karte bei mir die nicht Fiept. 

Die GTX 680. 760, 780TI und 980TI hatten Fiepen. Die KFA980Ti war ein wahres Kreischmonster.


----------



## thoast3 (27. September 2017)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Wege um den zero Fan  Mode zu deaktivieren, oder z. B. Im Idle nur einen Lüfter laufen zu lassen?
> Finde die Idee ja ganz nett , aber da ich die Lüfter selbst unter Last nicht besonders stark wahrnehme würde ch die Karte im Idle gerne etwas kühler halten


Afair gibt es in GPU Tweak II sogar eine kleine Schaltfläche, mit dem man den Zero-Fan-Modus aktivieren oder deaktivieren kann.
Ansonsten kann man z.B. im MSI Afterburner einfach eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. September 2017)

Spulenfiepen hat NICHT Normal zu sein.
Wenn ich für 700+ € eine Grafikkarte kaufe, dann erwarte ich ein Produkt ohne solche Fehler.
Meine alte 390x hat mit einer 6 Phasen Stromversorgung mehr Strom verbraucht und hatte kein Spulenfiepen.
Evtl. ist bei nvidia das load balancing anders, sodass sich die Geräusche schwerer verhindern lassen -> sollte aber nicht unmöglich sein.

Eine leise Karte oder ne Karte mit einer Wasserkühlung ist komplett Sinnfrei wenn die Karte trotzdem extrem störende Geräusche verursacht.


----------



## Buki (27. September 2017)

Genau mein Reden ,,, was bringt einem die beste Kühlung wenn , wie bei mir, das Fiepen lauten ist als der Lüfter.  sowas geht mal gar nicht für 750€. Morgen kommt die Gainward,,, befürchte schlimmes.


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. September 2017)

So mein Schmuckstück ist da, und bereits eingebaut...

Der PC läuft wie mit der GTX 1070 im Windows super silent...  

Bei Games habe ich Kopfhörer an, da habe ich keine Ahnung was abgeht. Die FPS haben sich je nach Game beinahe verdoppelt. 

Endlich wird der 144 Hz Screen voll ausgefahren. Macht Laune...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buki (28. September 2017)

Es ist zum heulen... die Gainward 1080ti ist heute gekommen , gerade angeschlossen und es fiept auch. Zwar nicht so schlimm wie die Asus aber dennoch  weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll. Es MUSS an meinem System liegen. Fahre nachher mal zum Kumpel und bau sein NT (BE Quiet Straight Power 9 ) aus und versuche es mal damit.


----------



## Palmdale (28. September 2017)

Der einfachste Test wäre, die Karte bei ihm einzubauen  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BosnaMaster (28. September 2017)

Ich habe ein be quiet Straight Power 10 mit 500W, läuft 1a....

Tritt das unter Last auf...?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (28. September 2017)

Warum muss das an deinem System liegen?
Ich behaupte frech, dass es die Boardpartner nicht richtig unter Kontrolle haben.

Habe jetzt die 3te 1080ti, jetzt ist das mit dem Spulenfiepen aber akzeptabel.
Alle mit einem einem Dark Power  Pro 1000W und einem Thermaltake Toughpower 750W getestet.
Hat für mich keinen Unterschied gemacht, Karte fiepte bei beiden auch bei niedrigen fps 40+.


Bin ich froh, dass sich das alles für mich endlich erledigt hat.
Jetzt freu ich mich auf den Einbau^^.


----------



## Buki (28. September 2017)

Ok auch das Straight Power hat nichts gebracht. Es muss einfach am System liegen kann doch nicht sein das 6 von 7 Karten so krasses Spulenfiepen haben.  Nur meine MSI RX480 hat "kaum" fiepen. Lade gleich mal ein Video hoch aufgenommen ca 20 cm von der Grafikkarte.  Selbst durch die Dämmung höre ich das Fiepen bei wechselnden FPS. Wenn es wenigstens ein gleich bleibender Ton ist aber nein. Unter 45 FPS hört man das Fiepen kaum noch ( bei der Asus war es da noch zu hören) 

Weiß echt nicht was ich noch machen soll ist in 1 1/2 Jahren die 4 Karte von MF die ich dann zurück senden "muss", mag sowas ja gar nicht


Das Fiepen tritt nur auf wenn der GPU Core Clock  "Boost" von 1455 MHz auf 1961  MHz anspringt. 

YouTube ( Video von der His 480 )

YouTube ( Video von der Gainward aufgenommen mitten in einer Runde PUBG die Lüfter hört man kaum )

@BosnaMaster und du hörst absolut kein Fiepen egal bei welcher FPS ? Kann ich kaum glauben . Vll kann jemand auch mal ein Video hochladen ca 20cm von der 1080ti entfernt. Vielleicht liegt es an meinem Gehör das ich so darauf reagiere.

@Palmdale der Rechner hat nicht mal ne Grafikkarte geschweige Spiele drauf  daher ging es nicht anders.


----------



## L4D2K (28. September 2017)

> Das Fiepen tritt nur auf wenn der GPU Core Clock "Boost" von 1455 MHz auf 1961 MHz anspringt.


Interessanter wäre welche Spannung dann anliegt und wie hoch die Leistungsaufnahme( bzw Ausnutzung des PT) ist.
Undervolting könnte helfen das Spulen-fiepen etwas ruhiger zukriegen.


Bei mir hatte erst die 4te 1080ti akzeptables Spulen-fiepen, habe auch ein BQ SP10 500W.
Ich hatte mir das Whisper M 550 bestellt zum ausprobieren ob sich was am spulen-fiepen ändert, aber nach mehrmaligen hin und her testen konnte ich keinen unterschied vom Spulen-fiepen feststellen.


----------



## Buki (28. September 2017)

Habe mich bisher noch nicht wirklich mit Under/Overvolting beschäftigt. Habe jetzt einfach mal unter MSI Afterburner das Powerlimit auf 75% runtergesetzt. Die Karte ist nun "frei" von Spulenfiepen.  Und läuft unter DayZ jetzt mit 1750 MHz Core 1377 MHz Memory bei 0,8620V , wenn das Powerlimit auf 100% steht läuft die Karte auf 1951 MHz / 1377 MHz mit 1,0500 ca. Verliere bei DayZ mit der Einstellung ca 10 FPS (128 auf 118)


----------



## BosnaMaster (29. September 2017)

Ah ja Jungs, was ich schon paar Tage fragen möchte.

Die GTX 1070 hatte ja nur einen 8 Pin Stecker für den Strom. 

Die 1080 TI zwei, von Asus war in der Verpackung ein Y Kabel dabei. 

Ich habe aber ein zweites Kabel von Netzteil gezogen und an die Karte angeschlossen....

Eigentlich egal oder gibt es da Unterschiede? Würde mich echt interessieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (29. September 2017)

Ich würde immer versuchen auf derartige Adapter zu verzichten.
Wenn das Netzteil und der Adapter gut sind, dann ist das Risiko bestimmt recht gering.
Bei Billignetzteilen kann man mit diesen Adaptern aber ziemlich ähhhh ... "Interessante" Ergebnise erzielen.


----------



## kmf (29. September 2017)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche eine Riesenpleite mit einer Palit 1080 Premium erlebt hatte (gelieferte Karte defekt u. Karton war bereits geöffnet), gehöre in Kürze endlich auch zu den Besitzern einer 1080Ti. Gestern bei Amazon France bestellt. Tagespreis war allerdings etwas besser als heute.


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2017)

Willkommen im Club, gute Karte.


----------



## kmf (29. September 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club, gute Karte.


Danke, ich kanns kaum erwarten. Damit wäre mein neuer RYZEN-Rechner endlich komplett.


----------



## Buki (29. September 2017)

737€, guter Kurs. Glückwunsch. Wie sieht es bei Amazon Frankreich mit der Rücksendung aus? Alles so wie hier in DE, oder muss man da was beachten?


----------



## BosnaMaster (29. September 2017)

Wenn ich den Preis in D sehe, bin ich in der CH mit +- 605€ gut weggekommen.   

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (29. September 2017)

TitanXp geht weg, wie warme Semmeln. Erneut schon einige Zeit nicht lieferbar


----------



## Ralle@ (30. September 2017)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> TitanXp geht weg, wie warme Semmeln. Erneut schon einige Zeit nicht lieferbar



Oder für uns Endkunden schon EOL


----------



## kmf (30. September 2017)

Die MSI ist heut aus Frankreich angekommen und bereits eingebaut. War ziemliche Fummelei, geht verdammt eng her in der neuen Daddelkiste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Buki schrieb:


> 737€, guter Kurs. Glückwunsch. Wie sieht es bei  Amazon Frankreich mit der Rücksendung aus? Alles so wie hier in DE, oder  muss man da was beachten?


Außer Prime alles genauso wie hier in Deutschland- Amazon eben - wir leben mittlerweile in einem weitgehensd vereinten Europa. Du kannst in der EU arbeiten wo du willst, du kannst in der EU einkaufen wo du willst. 

Fallen halt Portokosten an. Kostenloser Versand gilt bei Amazon.fr nur in Frankreich. Die Inseln sind ausgenommen.

Ich wohne im Grenzgebiet und kaufe einiges in Frankreich. Bei uns ist nämlich net alles billiger ...


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2017)

Ich musste meine erste Ti zurück schicken, war ein richtiger Krampf, da das Teil einfach nicht ankommen wollte bei denen. Musste öfter vom Chat (französisch und englisch) Gebrauch machen, irgendwann kam es dann auch an bei denen, nach 2 Wochen oder so.
Die mussten sich bei der französischen Post melden usw usf. Wenn man englisch kann und ein wenig französisch bzw auch einen Online Übersetzer benutzen kann, dann kann man schon was aus Frankreich bestellen, nur im Fall der Fälle kann es halt nervig werden.


----------



## kmf (30. September 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Preis in D sehe, bin ich in der CH mit +- 605€ gut weggekommen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


 Die Schweizer schürfen ja auch nicht 

... die haben genug Geld 



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich musste meine erste Ti zurück schicken, war ein richtiger Krampf, da das Teil einfach nicht ankommen wollte bei denen. Musste öfter vom Chat (französisch und englisch) Gebrauch machen, irgendwann kam es dann auch an bei denen nach 2 Wochen oder so.
> Die mussten sich bei der französischen Post melden usw usf. Wenn man englisch kann und ein wenig französisch bzw auch einen Online Übersetzer benutzen kann, dann kann man schon was aus Frankreich bestellen, nur im Fall der Fälle kann es halt nervig werden.


Kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen u. auch nicht nachvollziehen. Rücksenden kannst eh nur mit einem Rücksendeschein, den du aufs Paket kleben musst. Und die französische Post ist immer noch staatlich - wenn du den Versandbeleg hast, bist du immer auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn du von Deutschland aus sendest, solltest du das Paket extra versichern, damit du im Falle der Fälle Ersatzleistung bekommst.


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2017)

Genau dieses Problem hatte ich Amazon.de:  Kunden diskutieren: Amazon.fr Retoure unzustellbar (DHL Paket)
Permanent unzustellbar, Tag für Tag, obwohl ich die Tipps von dem Thread angewendet hab...


----------



## BosnaMaster (30. September 2017)

kmf schrieb:


> Die Schweizer schürfen ja auch nicht
> 
> ... die haben genug Geld [emoji317]
> 
> Kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen u. auch nicht nachvollziehen. Rücksenden kannst eh nur mit einem Rücksendeschein, den du aufs Paket kleben musst. Und die französische Post ist immer noch staatlich - wenn du den Versandbeleg hast, bist du immer auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn du von Deutschland aus sendest, solltest du das Paket extra versichern, damit du im Falle der Fälle Ersatzleistung bekommst.


Ja wir Bunkern nur.... [emoji14] xD  Möchte nicht jammern uns geht es wirklich gut.  

Nichts desto trotz ist die Leistung der TI HAMMER und für meinen WQHD 144Hz Perfekt. 

Werde erst umrüsten wenn 4K + 120/144 Hz verfügbar ist und bezahlbar. +- Preise der jetzigen WQHD/G Sync/144 Hz. Das kann sicher noch dauern.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2017)

Ich würde gerne auf Gsync wechseln mit mindestens 34 Zoll, aber der shit ist echt teuer.
Zocke zwar im Moment auf 43 Zoll 4K^^ aber Gsync und eine geringere Auflösung wären nicht verkehrt, dann könnte ich die Grafikkarte deutlich länger behalten 
Das Problem ist wo pack ich dann den 4K 43 Zöller hin... Schlafzimmer an die Wand vllt?^^


----------



## chaotium (30. September 2017)

43 Zoll sind zu groß zum zocken, meine Meinung.
Ich hab mal auf nen 50 Zoll Screen gezockt. Sorry ich musste nen km weit weghocken, um alles mitzubekommen was da abläuft.
Vor allem bei Shootern.


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2017)

Ich sitze bissl "weiter" weg. Abstand grad nachgemessen , beträgt ~1.20m.
Zocke keine shooter, entweder MMOs, oder Games wie Resident Evil oder The evil within, Project Cars etc und das zu 99% mit PS3 Controller.
Ein ticken kleiner würde mich natürlich nicht fertig machen, 35 Zoll wären auch ok, nur so 27 Zoll oder so never ever^^


----------



## xaskor (30. September 2017)

Ps3 Controller?
Finde den von allen Controllern am schlechtesten


----------



## kmf (2. Oktober 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Genau dieses Problem hatte ich Amazon.de:  Kunden diskutieren: Amazon.fr Retoure unzustellbar (DHL Paket)
> Permanent unzustellbar, Tag für Tag, obwohl ich die Tipps von dem Thread angewendet hab...



Seltsam, hast du so verfahren und an die richtige Service-Adresse von Amazon.fr geschickt?

die lautet:

Amazon France
Service de Retours Produits
1401 Rue Du Champ Rouge

45962 Orleans Cedex 9
France

Wichtig ist, dass das Postfach der Sammelstelle angegeben wird.

Ich  hab noch nie Probleme mit Amazon gehabt, man setzt sich eben vorher per Mail mit dem Kundendienst in Verbindung, die erklären dann haargenau was zu tun ist. Ich hab bis jetzt 2x müssen was zurückschicken. Mir hat man sogar den Aufwand mit dem Versand und das Rücksendeporto in Form eines 20€-Amazongutscheins rückvergütet.


----------



## Duvar (2. Oktober 2017)

Genauso habe ich es gemacht. Immer kam... "Ihr Paket kann nicht an diesem Tag geliefert werden, der Zugriff auf die Lieferadresse ist unmöglich. Es wird so schnell wie möglich zurückgegeben werden."
Nach 2 Wochen und langen Chatsessions kam es auch endlich an, war aber wie gesagt eine schwere Geburt...


----------



## kmf (2. Oktober 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Genauso habe ich es gemacht. Immer kam... "Ihr Paket kann nicht an diesem Tag geliefert werden, der Zugriff auf die Lieferadresse ist unmöglich. Es wird so schnell wie möglich zurückgegeben werden."
> Nach 2 Wochen und langen Chatsessions kam es auch endlich an, war aber wie gesagt eine schwere Geburt...


Das ist in der Tat seltsam. Aber es kann überall mal was Unvorhergesehenes vorkommen.

zu deinem Moni, wie ist denn da der Inputlag - spürbar oder eher net? Und was versprichst du dir von einem G-Sync-Modell in dieser Größe? Außer dass es schweineteuer werden wird ... falls es solche Geräte überhaupt schon gibt?


----------



## Duvar (2. Oktober 2017)

Also ich verspreche mir davon ein ruhigeres Bild und kein tearing.
In höheren Auflösungen braucht es ja schon einiges an Grafikpower und dank G-Sync würden sich niedrigere Fps  auch besser anfühlen.
Also ich komme gut klar mit dem TV, aber der Drang zu neuem und besserem hört halt nie auf.
Würde ich direkt hier neben dran ein G-Sync Monitor haben, würde man den Unterschied sicherlich merken, aber so ohne Vergleichsgerät ist es schon etwas schwerer.

Edit: Zocke ja aktuell in UHD Auflösung, durch die geringere Auflösung der 1k€+ Monitore hätte ich auch wieder mehr Fps^^
Nicht das bald kommt, back to the roots 720P ich kommeeeee^^


----------



## blautemple (2. Oktober 2017)

Also ich finde gerade in so hohen Auflösungen lohnt sich Gsync. Ich zocke an einem 4K 60Hz Schirm mit Gsync und das war eine der besten Investitionen seit langem. Endlich kein Tearing mehr sobald die FPS unter die 60 fallen, was bei 4k mit maximalen Details doch recht häufig vorkommt und ab 40fps kommt es mir komplett flüssig vor und ich kann kaum einen Unterschied zu stabilen 60fps feststellen


----------



## Sicktrax (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Männer (Und Frauen?), 

Ich habe meinen Rechner vor 3 Wochen zusammen gebaut. Alles Neue Komponenten. Nun bin ich mit der Lautstärke meines PC`s echt zufrieden, aber irgendein Gerät macht ein Geräusch was sich verdächtig ähnlich wie Spulenfiepen anhört. (Habe keine Erfahrung mit solchen Geräuschen, daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es die Graka ist!) Jedoch ist besagtes Geräusch konstant- egal was gerade gemacht wird und es verändert nicht die Lautstärke. Es ist schon stark zu hören sofern ich nicht Kopfhörer aufhabe oder über die Anlage Musik höre...  Wenn ich zuhause bin versuche ich euch eine Audio-Datei bereitzustellen.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten im voraus!

*Prozessor:* AMD Ryzen 7 1700X  *Mainboard:* Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero *Arbeitsspeicher:* 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM *Festplatte:* 500GB Samsung 960 Evo M.2
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Sea Hawk X *Sound:* Teufel Concept E450 Digital 5.1 *Netzteil:* 700 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 *Gehäuse:* Dark Base Pro 900 *Betriebssystem:* Windows 10 Pro 64


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Sicktrax,

und willkommen im Forum.
Wenn die Grafikkarte der Urheber des Spulenfiepens sein solle, dann ändert sich der Ton auch mit unterschiedlichen Lastzuständen oder bei hohen FPS.
Wenn das fiepen davon unabhängig auftritt, dann ist der Fehler an anderer Stelle zu suchen. Evtl. ist es das Netzteil.


----------



## Sicktrax (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo EyRaptor,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. In gewisser Maßen beruhigt mich schon einmal der Fakt, dass nicht meine 1080 Ti schuld ist...  Dann werde ich mal -sobald ich zuhause bin- auf die Fehlersuche gehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Oktober 2017)

naja  viele der Karten haben Spulenfiepen.
Du musst jetzt eben versuchen den Ursprung des Geräusches zu finden.
Evtl. hilft es ein Papier zusammenzurollen  um dann durch das Rohr die Geräuschquelle gezielter ausfindig machen zu können.


----------



## Buki (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

kann es nicht  auch die Pumpe von der Sea Hawk sein?!? 

Wie bist du mit der Kombo R7 1700X( übertaktet?) und Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero zufrieden? Genau die beiden Artikel bekomme ich auch die Tage 

Und eine MSI 1080 TI Lightning Z habe ich mir auch mal gegönnt. ( Mindstar 899€ ) Hoffe das die Karte kein Spulenfiepen hat wie die beiden Asus/Gainward davor.


----------



## Sicktrax (6. Oktober 2017)

So, sitze jetzt an meinem Rechner nachdem ich die Silent Loop sowie den Radiator der Sea Hawk oben ins Gehäuse verfrachtet habe (Sea Hawk Radi war vorher Exhaust und Silent Loop war vorher der Radiator noch im "Innen-Gehäuse"). Mal schauen wie sich das jetzt mit den Temps verhält... 
Ach, ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch zwei Baustellen die mich echt Nerven: Einmal dieses Geräusch und noch den Fakt, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich meinem PC verklickern soll, das Lüfter xy zur Grafikkarte gehört... Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Sicktrax (7. Oktober 2017)

Buki schrieb:


> kann es nicht  auch die Pumpe von der Sea Hawk sein?!?



Das habe ich mir eben  kurz bevor ich in das Forum gekommen auch gedacht... Ich versuche ein Video/Soundfile anzuhängen. Ich gehe mittlerweile stark davon aus, aber ich bin erstmal gespannt auf eure Meinung.



Buki schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit der Kombo R7 1700X( übertaktet?) und Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero zufrieden? Genau die beiden Artikel bekomme ich auch die Tage



Also nachdem ich alle Treiber installiert hatte, lief alles Super. Der R7 1700X und das VI Hero vertragen sich sehr gut.  Auch beim Arbeitsspeicher gab es keine Probleme, einfach auf 3200MHz setzen und schwups läuft. 

Aber hier darauf achten, dass es zwei 3200 von G.Skill gibt, einer hat jedoch andere Timings, weshalb der nicht gut laufen würde. Wenn G.Skill 3200Mhz, dann diesen: (SKU: F4-3200C14D-16GTZR)


----------



## Buki (7. Oktober 2017)

Ja mach mal ein Video. Hier ist eines von mir von einer 1080 TI Gainward

YouTube

Mit dem Lüfter kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.

Kurz nochmal Offtopic:

Alles lief Super, genau das wollte ich hören. Nice dann bin ich gespannt auf nächste Woche wenn alles geliefert wird. Jetzt sag nicht du hast auch nen Silent Loop 280 verbaut? 
( habe ich mir auch bestellt  )

 Ausserdem hast du eine 960 Evo verbaut, lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu einer 850 Evo? 

Speicher wird 

G.SKill Flare X 1&GB Kit DDR4-3200 CL14 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) ab 199,90 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

soll auch auf 3200 perfekt laufen.


----------



## Sicktrax (7. Oktober 2017)

Moin, 

ja sehr geil  Gute Entscheidung.

Also die 960 läuft und läuft, und das seeehr schnell. Ein Traum. Ich empfehle dir auch direkt nach der Win Installation Samsung Magician zu installieren! (Falls du es noch nicht kennst) 

Ich habe eben beim booten feststellen können, das es die Sea Hawk ist.... Muss die Pumpe sein. Ich habe versucht eine Sounddatei hochzuladen... meckert aber beim .wav Format.

Wisst ihr ob ich da auf Caseking zukommen kann? Bin am überlegen (Falls ich die Sea Hawk reklamieren kann) Eine Luftgekühlte zu nehmen, weil ich dann auch schon einmal nicht mehr das Problem mit den Lüftern hätte...


----------



## Buki (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde da definitv nachfragen was man machen kann. Sonst ärgerst du dich noch. Bei so einem Preis muss eine leise Pumpe drin sein. Aber sicher das es die Hawk ist und nicht die Pumpe der Silent Loop? 

Worauf bezieht sich dein.. Gute Entscheidung? Auf meinem gewählten RAM? Die 960 würde ich aber nur als Spiele SSD nutzen und wie ich das gelesen habe lohnt es sich dafür nicht. Als W10 SSD habe ich noch eine 256GB Sandisk.


----------



## Sicktrax (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe soeben gelesen, dass MSI nicht in dem "Direkt-Tausch" Programm von CaseKing dabei ist... 



Buki schrieb:


> Worauf bezieht sich dein.. Gute Entscheidung?



Auf CPU, Mainboard und die Wakü.  Wenn der RAM in der Kompatibilitätsliste auf der Mainboard Seite steht ist ja alles fein.

Ich bin mir auch sicher, das es die Pumpe der Sea Hawk ist. Beim Booten habe ich das gemerkt. Graka schaltet sich ein, brummen fängt an, geht kurz wieder aus- brummen ist weg. Schaltet sich wieder ein- brummen fängt wieder an...


----------



## Palmdale (7. Oktober 2017)

Gigabyte GV-N108TGAMING OC-11GD Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11 Go PCI Express x16 3.0: Amazon.fr: Informatique

Gigabyte GV-N108TGAMING OC-11GD für 681,50€ zzgl. Versand aus Frankreich


----------



## Spreed (9. Oktober 2017)

Unterscheiden sich die ASUS Rog Strix OC und non OC Karten im Aufbau voneinander, oder ist die eine nur von Haus aus übertaktet?
Selbiges für die MSI Lightning X und Z?


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Oktober 2017)

Die Rog Strix OC ist baugleich mit der Rog strix.
Der einzige Unterschied ist ein anderes Bios mit höheren Taktraten und einem 30 Watt höherem Powerlimit.

Edit: Ich kann den neuen Grafiktreiber nicht installieren .
Es bricht während der Installation immer ab. Hat noch jmd. dieses Problem?


----------



## lirumlarumso (12. Oktober 2017)

Bin gerade auf der Ami Seite newegg auf fragwürdig niedrige Preise für die 1080 Ti gestoßen und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören, inwiefern man das als glaubwürdig einstufen kann. 

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING, 11G-P4-6593-KR, 11GB GDDR5X, iCX Technology - 9 Thermal Sensors & RGB LED G/P/M - Newegg.com  (642.99€) Wenn man aus den USA bestellen würde, dann wäre der Preis auf einmal bei $1200?

MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti DirectX 12 GTX 1080 Ti SEA HAWK X 11GB 352-Bit GDDR5X PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Newegg.com (679.99€)

Versandkosten liegen bei 20-30€ und Lieferzeiten sind angeblich nur ca 5 Tage.


----------



## barmitzwa (12. Oktober 2017)

+19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, wo du bei 753€ für die EVGA wärst


----------



## L4D2K (12. Oktober 2017)

In den USA werden die Preise fast immer ohne Steuern angegeben.
Musst dann noch in Deutschland 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen.
Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (EUSt)


----------



## Spreed (12. Oktober 2017)

lirumlarumso schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf der Ami Seite newegg auf fragwürdig niedrige Preise für die 1080 Ti gestoßen und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören, inwiefern man das als glaubwürdig einstufen kann.
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING, 11G-P4-6593-KR, 11GB GDDR5X, iCX Technology - 9 Thermal Sensors & RGB LED G/P/M - Newegg.com  (642.99€) Wenn man aus den USA bestellen würde, dann wäre der Preis auf einmal bei $1200?
> 
> ...



Bei den Amis ist keine Mwst. bei den Preisen miteingerechnet.


----------



## lirumlarumso (12. Oktober 2017)

Achso, hab mich nämlich mal durchgeklickt und als Endpreis bzw. "Grand Total" wurde mir Preis + Liefergebühr angezeigt. Danke für die schnellen Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Oktober 2017)

Hier vllt ist das was für dich: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING/iCX Technology - 9 Capteur thermiques & RGB LED G/P/M/Asynch Ventilateur/Optimise Airflow Design Carte Graphique: Amazon.fr: Informatique


----------



## lirumlarumso (12. Oktober 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier vllt ist das was für dich: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING/iCX Technology - 9 Capteur thermiques & RGB LED G/P/M/Asynch Ventilateur/Optimise Airflow Design Carte Graphique: Amazon.fr: Informatique



Nicht schlecht, in Frankreich scheint das ja um einiges günstiger zu sein. Hier ist noch so eine:

Asus GTX1080TI-FE Carte graphique Nvidia Geforce GTX1080Ti: Amazon.fr: Informatique

Wobei ich mich mit den verschiedenen Herstellern nicht auskenne und mir wohl erstmal nen Amazon Gutschein zulegen müsste, da ich keine Kreditkarte habe.

Ich überlege mir gerade wann der beste Zeitpunkt wäre für eine neue Investition. Sinken die Preise zu Weihnachten oder Anfang nächsten Jahres, wo sowieso die neue Generation herauskommen soll? Meine Gtx 660 macht nämlich langsam schlapp und langsam muss was neues her.


----------



## barmitzwa (12. Oktober 2017)

lirumlarumso schrieb:


> Achso, hab mich nämlich mal durchgeklickt und als Endpreis bzw. "Grand Total" wurde mir Preis + Liefergebühr angezeigt. Danke für die schnellen Rückmeldungen.



die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer wird erst beim deutschen Zoll fällig. 
Hinweis: die Liefergebühren werden da mit eingerechnet


----------



## Duvar (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab meine Karte auch bei Amazon Frankreich gekauft.
Die Evga ist für den Preis nicht schlecht..


----------



## pain474 (12. Oktober 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Karte auch bei Amazon Frankreich gekauft.
> Die Evga ist für den Preis nicht schlecht..



Wie läuft das mit Amazon Fr ab? Was hat man dort für Versandkosten? Wie lange musstest du auf deine Karte warten?
Wie läuft die Rückabwicklung, wenn es Probleme geben sollte? Meine Französischkenntnisse liegen irgendwo zwischen Bonjour und Baguette. 
Wäre für den Preis nämlich schon interessant.


----------



## lirumlarumso (12. Oktober 2017)

Ja ich schaue auch gerade und man kann leider nur mit Kreditkarte oder Gutscheinen bezahlen und für die Gutscheine braucht man wiederum eine Kreditkarte...


----------



## pain474 (12. Oktober 2017)

Kreditkarte wäre bei mir kein Problem über meinen Vater, die organisatorischen Fragen sind mir da wichtiger. 
Immerhin kostet die Karte hier in Deutschland über 800€, da lohnt es sich schon. 
Nur müsste ich eventuell meinen Monitor wechseln, bin noch bei Freesync...


----------



## Duvar (12. Oktober 2017)

Glaub Versandkosten waren rund 6€. 
Ich habe die Geschenkoption mit gebucht, dann wird es nochmals verpackt, ansonsten schicken die die Karte nur mit dem Originalkarton.
Alles in allem kostet einen der Versand mit Geschenkverpackung rund 10€.
Ich selber hatte leider auch ein Problem mit meiner ersten Karte, musste da oft vom Amazon Chat Gebrauch, sowohl vom französischen Chat, als auch den englischen.
Zum Glück gibt es Online Übersetzer, letzten Endes habe ich es dann über den englischen Chat bei denen geklärt.
Mir wurde die neue Karte sogar direkt geschickt, obwohl die alte noch bei mir war, die wollten halt nur, dass die alte Karte innerhalb von 30 Tagen bei denen eintrudelt, sonst hätte ich 2 Karten bezahlen müssen.
Mein Problem war, dass die französische Post mein Paket nicht zustellen konnte, warum auch immer, schließlich kam es dann nach ca 2 Wochen an bei denen, dies musste halt der Amazon Support klären, habe denen die Sendungsnr etc geschickt, die haben sich dann mit der franz. Post in Verbindung gesetzt und dann lief das.
Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Support bzw dem Kauf aus Frankreich, bei Problemen muss man aber über Frankreich gehen, Amazon Deutschland will damit nichts zu tun haben, dies habe ich schon bei denen erfahren.


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2017)

... Standardversand 5,50€ + 0,60€ pro Kilogramm. Versandzeit zwischen 2-5 Tagen ... google hilft


----------



## Buki (13. Oktober 2017)

Abend,,

und wieder ein Kapitel mehr im Leben des Buki mit GPU`S...

Heute ist die MSI Lightning Z 1080ti angekommen, nicht nur das sie bereits geöffnet wurde ( alle Kleber wurden schon durchgeschnitten und "Finger" kann man auf der Rückseite sehen. ) nein auch mein Netzteil war gar nicht für die GPU ausgelegt die GPU braucht 3 x 8 Pin Anschlüsse und meine neues NT RM550X Corsair hat nur 2 x 8 Pin .... 

Ich dreh noch durch..


----------



## thorecj (13. Oktober 2017)

Dumm gelaufen. 
Aber eigentlich informiert man sich doch vor dem Kauf, erst recht bei solch einer Anschaffung.
Es gab ja auch auf jeder Hardwareseite mindestens eine News darüber.


----------



## BosnaMaster (13. Oktober 2017)

Ist die Stromversorgung nicht bei allen gleich? Meine Asus hatte 2×8.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorecj (13. Oktober 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Ist die Stromversorgung nicht bei allen gleich? Meine Asus hatte 2×8....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Nein, die MSI Ligthning und ich glaube auch die Kfa HOF haben 3x8pin.


----------



## Buki (13. Oktober 2017)

Ja die MSI hat 3x8 , habe an alles gedacht nur nicht daran  aber egal, die Karte war eh schon geöffnet und angeschlossen, bei dem Preis kaufe ich doch keine B-Ware, die geht zurück.


----------



## thorecj (13. Oktober 2017)

Buki schrieb:


> Ja die MSI hat 3x8 , habe an alles gedacht nur nicht daran  aber egal, die Karte war eh schon geöffnet und angeschlossen, bei dem Preis kaufe ich doch keine B-Ware, die geht zurück.



Wäre natürlich schön gewesen die vorher wenistens testen zu können.  Immerhin hat MSI für die Lightning vorselektiert.


----------



## BosnaMaster (13. Oktober 2017)

thorecj schrieb:


> Nein, die MSI Ligthning und ich glaube auch die Kfa HOF haben 3x8pin.


Oki das wusste ich nicht, gibt es einen besonderen Grund dafür? 

Meine GTX 1070 hatte einen, die 1080 TI zwei, und Asus hat dafür sogar ein Y Kabel mitgeliefert. Ich habe es aber direkt mit zwei 8 Pin von Netzteil angeschlossen...Glaube mein be quiet hätte auch nur zwei...  Glück gehabt. xD 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorecj (13. Oktober 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Oki das wusste ich nicht, gibt es einen besonderen Grund dafür?


Naja, ich denke die beiden Karten richten sich vornehmlich an Extrem Übertakter, die dann die möglichen 525 Watt auch ausnutzen. Ausserdem hat die Lightning ein LN2 Bios mit ausgehebeltem Powerlimit. Wie es bei der HOF aussieht weiß ich jetzt nicht auf die Schnelle. 
Es wäre aber schön gewesen, wenn MSI den dritten 8pin optional gestaltet hätte, der nur in Verbindung mit dem LN2 Bios zwingend notwendig gewesen wäre. 
Das hätte einigen etwas Ärger erspart.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Oktober 2017)

Ist ein klein wenig off topic in diesem Thread, aber guckt mal ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6100,ASRock 970 Extreme3 .
Hab etwas mit älterer Hardware herumgespielt um das 3dmark achievment mit 3 oder mehr Grafikkarten zu bekommen^^.
Von der Lautstärke sind die 1080ti´s trotz höherer tdp doch deutlich angenehmer (jetzt hab ich den Bogen geschlagen).


----------



## chaotium (14. Oktober 2017)

So da ich nun Afterburner Beta 19 nutzen kann, konnte ich die Spannungserhöhung nutzen.

Die 1080TI macht unter wasser bei 2088Mhz schlapp


----------



## chischko (15. Oktober 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Die 1080TI macht unter wasser bei 2088Mhz schlapp



FE? 
Meine FE macht beii etwa 2040-2060 dicht.. genauer teste ich das aus Zeitmangel nicht aus aber @2035 läuft se wunderbar stabil auch unter F@H Betrieb 24/7 in der Faltwoche.


----------



## RtZk (15. Oktober 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> So da ich nun Afterburner Beta 19 nutzen kann, konnte ich die Spannungserhöhung nutzen.
> 
> Die 1080TI macht unter wasser bei 2088Mhz schlapp



Unter Wasser? Ich dachte nahezu jede Karte macht unter Wasser 2100+


----------



## chischko (15. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Unter Wasser? Ich dachte nahezu jede Karte macht unter Wasser 2100+



Whut?? Neeeh! Bei WEITEM nich jede... gibt viele die kaum die 2,0 schaffen, v.A. FE. Ich hatte extremes Glück mit meiner glaub ich...


----------



## 0ssi (15. Oktober 2017)

Für eine FE hört sich das echt viel an also braucht man wirklich "nur" Glück beim Chip. Bei mir ist auch 2088Mhz die Grenze also max. 2076Mhz läuft.
Allerdings unter Luft. Mehr Spannung im AB bringt komischerweise gar nichts. Im Winter bei offenem Fenster geht vielleicht 2088 oder sogar 2100 !?


----------



## Buki (15. Oktober 2017)

Abend, 

hat einer von euch diese Karte und kann dazu ein kleines Feedback geben bezüglich Lautstärke ( Lüfter / Spulenfiepen etc. ) 

GigaByte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Waterforce Xtreme Edition 11G GDDR5X ab 899,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


----------



## chaotium (15. Oktober 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Für eine FE hört sich das echt viel an also braucht man wirklich "nur" Glück beim Chip. Bei mir ist auch 2088Mhz die Grenze also max. 2076Mhz läuft.
> Allerdings unter Luft. Mehr Spannung im AB bringt komischerweise gar nichts. Im Winter bei offenem Fenster geht vielleicht 2088 oder sogar 2100 !?



Ich werde mal im Winter mein zeugs in den Garten stellen und dann gehts los XD


----------



## RtZk (15. Oktober 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Whut?? Neeeh! Bei WEITEM nich jede... gibt viele die kaum die 2,0 schaffen, v.A. FE. Ich hatte extremes Glück mit meiner glaub ich...



Eine Wassergekühlte Karte?? Alleine schon durch den Faktor Temperatur (wenn unter 40°) boosten sie eigentlich schon von alleine hoch genug. Meine Karte macht unter Luft schon 2090mhz.

@Ossi du hast doch laut deinem SysProfil keine ti , eine non ti lässt sich deutlich besser übertakten.


----------



## barmitzwa (15. Oktober 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Whut?? Neeeh! Bei WEITEM nich jede... gibt viele die kaum die 2,0 schaffen, v.A. FE. Ich hatte extremes Glück mit meiner glaub ich...



das hat wenig mit FE oder einer anderen Karte zu tun. Ist reine Chiplotterie.
 Meine FE läuft auf 2126MHz mit 1,062V , wenn es die Kühlung hergibt (da unter Wasser kein Thema aber hab sie anfangs unter Luft getestet)

2088MHz@1V

betreibe sie aber mit 1898MHz @0,875V


----------



## ejr (9. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich schmeiß hier einfach mal was rein, weil ich denke es passt. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten wassergekühlten 1080Ti, um damit meinen 4K Monitor zu füttern. Da ich bisher meist zu MSI gegriffen habe, schaute ich mir auch diese Modelle mal an. Auf der Herstellerseite verwirren mich irgendiwe die Angaben zur GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SEA HAWK EK X. Dort ist die Rede von einer maximalen Auflösung von 2560x1600. Das ist doch ein Fehler auf der Seite oder? Hat jemand das Modell und kann mir bestätigen, dass man das Ding auch mit 3840 x 2160 ( also 4K ) betreiben kann? 

Herstellerseite: Specification for GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SEA HAWK EK X | MSI Deutschland

Vielen Dank, 
ejr


----------



## EyRaptor (9. November 2017)

Hallo ejr,

kann sie sicher. Du solltest dann eben den Displayportanschluss verwenden (bei  G-Sync).
Aber HDMI wäre auch möglich wenn du ein passendes Panel + Kabel hast.

DisplayPort – Wikipedia
High Definition Multimedia Interface – Wikipedia


----------



## Stevy (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich muss hier mal eben etwas Buddeln....

Hab eine Asus 1080ti OC in meinem neuen PC, hab schon öfters gelesen das diese Karten Fiepen, nur dachte ich nur bei 500FPS aufwärts.
War wohl nix, bei angenehmen 50FPS in ARK ein eher unschönes Pfeifen/Surren aus dem Case 
Untervolting hat es kaum besser gemacht, selbst bei 900mV pfeift sie zwar leiser aber immer noch hörbar.

Sollte ich sie Umtauschen oder lieber gleich ein anderes Modell bzw. einen anderen Hersteller nehmen?
 Silent sollte sie alle mal sein.


----------



## thorecj (5. Dezember 2017)

Ob die Karte fiept oder nicht ist genauso von der Lotterie betroffen, wie die Chipqualität und ist herstellerübergreifend. Du kannst bei MSI, Palit, Zotac, oder Gigabyte genauso in den Pechtopf greifen. Die nächste von Asus ist vielleicht auch frei von etwaigen Störgeräuschen.


----------



## Stevy (5. Dezember 2017)

Danke, ich werde die einfach so oft tauschen wie nötig und es auch möglich ist, ansonsten werde ich den Händler auch mal wechseln.


----------



## chischko (5. Dezember 2017)

Stevy schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde die einfach so oft tauschen wie nötig und es auch möglich ist, ansonsten werde ich den Händler auch mal wechseln.



Das ist ne ziemlich egoistische Sichtweise und Spulenfiepen ist kein technischer Mangel, der einen Umtausch rechtfertigt! Der Händlertausch kann Dich in genau die selbe Situation bringen wie Du jeztzt bist... ist ja nicht so als das nVidia bzw. eher die Boardpartner vorher jede GPU probehören und die lauten zu Händler A geben und die leisen alle zu Händler B...


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Dezember 2017)

Wenn das Spulenfiepen allerdings so laut ist, dass es das lauteste Geräusch im System ist, dann geht das einfach überhaupt nicht klar.
Wozu soll man sich dann überhaupt ein leises Customdesign kaufen wenn es durch Spulenfiepen lauter ist als der Blower der Referenzkarte.
Bei einem Produkt für 700-800€ + erwarte ich einfach eine bestimme Qualität und kein Produkt dass mich während des spielens ankotzt.

Meine erstes Modell war auch bei niedrigen fps (40) so penetrant -> ist zurück gegangen.
Das aktuelle Modell von mir hat zwar auch Spulenfiepen, allerdings ist das Geräusch jetzt ertragbar.

Da müssen die Boardpartner eben was am Design der Karte ändern, bei anderen Karten mit ähnlichem oder noch höherem Verbrauch geht es ja auch ohne Spulenfiepen.
Man könnte evtl. die Chokes eingießen um die Vibrationen zu dämpfen.

Hab mir bei der ersten Karte ein neues Netzteil zugelegt, das Dark Power Pro 1000W.
Hat am Spulenfiepen überhaupt nichts  verändert.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2017)

Und nach 20 getauschten Karten merkt man dann vielleicht irgendwann, dass es nicht nur an der Karte liegen muss.


----------



## chischko (5. Dezember 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> ..., das Dark Power Pro 1000W.


Wieso? ... 
Also ich mein schade, dass es nichts gebracht hat aber wieso ein 1 KW NT?  Willst Du beide Systeme in der Signatur irgendwie mit einer PSU betreiben? 
Zum Thema eingegossene Chokes: Da treten so hochfrequente Schwingungen auf, was leider zum Versagen dieser hier zu verwendenden Masse (="Kleber") führen wurden und noch dazu sind die Dinger dermaßen dicht gepackt im Inneren, als das ich eher vermute, dass die Spulen in sich vibrieren und nicht nur mit dem Gehäuse interagieren und somit die Packungsdichte entscheidender ist um sich berührende Flächen zu vermeiden unter Vibration.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Dezember 2017)

Ein Dark Power Pro, weil ich damit zwischendurch zu auch mal ein Quad Crossfire Setup (dual hd 5970) betrieben habe.
Außerdem brauche ich mit meinem aktuellen System über 650 Watt im worst case, wenn ich zum benchen die overclocks hochsetzte.
Ich habe bei meinen Netzteilen gerne etwas mehr Luft nach oben, kann ja z.B. sein dass ich doch plötzlich mal ne zweite GPU einsetzen will.

Edit: Phanteks Power Splitter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zum Thema 2 Systeme an einer PSU.


----------



## Stevy (6. Dezember 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und nach 20 getauschten Karten merkt man dann vielleicht irgendwann, dass es nicht nur an der Karte liegen muss.



Mag sein, aber Ich habe die Graka meines Bruders, der dasselbe Modell hat, eingebaut und es gab kein Spulenfiepen, erst ab 500+FPS.
Hab kein Problem damit, wenn man es ohne Kopfhörer hört, meine aktuelle, höre ich ohne auch, aber mit eben nicht.
Nur da war es aber so extrem, dass es selbst mit Gsync immer noch rauszuhören war, egal welche FPS ich hatte.


Wenn ich ein "Silent" Produkt für 730€ Kaufe, dann sollten alle mal die Lüfter das lauteste sein, nicht die Hardware


----------



## RtZk (6. Dezember 2017)

Stevy schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber Ich habe die Graka meines Bruders, der dasselbe Modell hat, eingebaut und es gab kein Spulenfiepen, erst ab 500+FPS.
> Hab kein Problem damit, wenn man es ohne Kopfhörer hört, meine aktuelle, höre ich ohne auch, aber mit eben nicht.
> Nur da war es aber so extrem, dass es selbst mit Gsync immer noch rauszuhören war, egal welche FPS ich hatte.
> 
> ...



Du widersprichst dir gerade selbst,  einerseits hast du kein Problem, dass man es ohne Kopfhörer hört und andererseits doch?


----------



## brooker (6. Dezember 2017)

... das untereinander frequentierten kann man mit Wachs unterbinden. Die betreffenden Bauteile faktisch eingießen. Die Temps der Bauteile sorgen dann für das kriechen in jede Ritze und das perfekte Umschließen.


----------



## chischko (6. Dezember 2017)

Würde ich mal mit jein beantworten... muss bzgl. temperaturabhängiger Viskosität sehr eng ausgewählt sein... Nicht zu dünnflüssig im Betrieb um noch dämpfende Wirkung zu hhaben aber dennoch verdrängungsbedingte Strömung zuzulassen um eine homogene Verteilung selbst unter hochfrequenten Bewegung des zu dämpfenden Mediums zu erreichen.. nicht ganz einfach v.A. weil die Chokes ja doch gewissen thermischen Schwankungen unterliegen. 
Möglich? Ja! 
Einfach? Nein!

Edit: Leider kenne ich mich bzgl. der Preise im Massensegment gar nicht aus und v.A. wie hoch der Unterschied zwischen vergossenen Chokes in hoher Stückzahl vs. nicht vergossener ist und wie sich das auf den Einzelpreis einer GPU niederschlagen würde... ist natürlich nicht unbedingt margenbeiträglich aber wenn ein Boardpartner oder nVidida bei der FE ein echtes Versprechen in Form eines Rückgaberechts bei Spulenfiepen bis (z.B.) 144 FPS abgeben würden wären sie natürlich Pioniere auf dem Gebiet und könnten nen saftigen Batzen mehr Geld verlangen (s. EVGA mit der KingPin Edt. früher mit selektierten GPU Chips bzgl. ASIC Werte)... Evtl. doch nen interessanter Gedanke?


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Dezember 2017)

Sollte bei einer teuren highend GPU wie der 1080ti eigentlich kein Problem sein da auch wirklich mal Modelle herauszubringen, bei denen keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut werden.

Allerdings vermute ich auch, dass die Problematik mit dem Spulenfiepen mit den Energiesparmechanismen der aktuellen Nvidia GPUs und den damit verbundenen Lastwechseln zusammenhängt.
Als Beispiel will ich jetzt mal meine alte MSI 390x anführen, die wirklich eine DEUTLICH schächere Spannungsversorgung als die Asus Strix hatte.
Bei dieser Karte hatte ich mit dem höchsten OC dann 400 Watt Verbrauch -> und erst an diesem Punkt leichtes Spulenfiepen.
Hat jmd von euch den Vega Thread beobachtet, um zu sehen wie es bei diesen Karten ist?  Sind ja auch keine Kostverächter  und der Boost wurde ja doch ziemlich weiterentwickelt.

Eigentlich ist die r9 Nano (nachträglich aufgenommen) die einzige Grafikkarte aus dem AMD Teil meiner Sammlung die wirklich Spulenfiepen hat.

Finde das Thema alles in allem ziemlich spannend.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (7. Dezember 2017)

Kann Die Strix 1080 ti 11g Gaming leistungstechnisch mit der OC version mithalten?


----------



## chischko (7. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Hoffzu, 

ja, i.d.R. ist die Schwankung bzgl. der Chipgüte innerhalb einer Produklinie schon so groß, als dass die Werks-OC-Bemühungen in anderen Linien (wie hier 11G vs. OC) ad absurdum getrieben werden. 
Vielmehr ist techn. das Kühlkonzept entscheidender bzgl. Temperaturen und OC-Fähigkeiten deiner GPU. Die Unterschiede zwischen den Boardpartnern bzw. deren Produktlinien sind oft weniger leistungstechnisch auszumachen als vielmehr Optik, Lautstärke, Features, Voltagelimits, PCB Layout (Anzahl d. Phasen z.B.), Kundenfreundlichkeit/RMA, etc. 
Die individuelle Chipgüte entscheidet parallel zum soeben auch angesprochenen Thema Spulenfiepen aber letztendlich darüber wie glücklich Du mit deiner GPU wirst und eben wie angesprochen auch zum Thema Lautstärke/Temperatur.


----------



## Stevy (7. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir gerade selbst,  einerseits hast du kein Problem, dass man es ohne Kopfhörer hört und andererseits doch?



Dann hab ich mich nicht genau ausgedrückt sorry.
Mit Headset sollte es nicht hörbar sein, ohne Headset hab ich eig. kein Problem damit.
Nur war das ganze mit Headset ca. 1,5m Entfernt zuhören, obwohl die Titelmusik von Ark die Ohren schon zugedröhnt hat.

Vielleicht liegts auch an meinen Ohren, denn ich höre alles, auch was ich eig. nicht hören will/soll

Update: Austausch Karte kam heute, eingebaut und leise wie sie sein soll. 
Hoffentlicht vermisst Asus nicht den Umkarton, den hab ich vergessen


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (9. Dezember 2017)

Hab die Core Clock bei meiner 1080ti meist auf 2000MHZ bzw 2030 MHZ das reicht absolut, und die Ram auf 5805 also 11610 MHz effektiv. Temperaturen absolut im Rahmen. 
Die 1080ti war damals schweine teuer (klar..), aber das Custommodell hat sich absolut ausgezahlt!


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Dezember 2017)

höhöhöhö 
Hab jetzt mal Furmark angemacht, um zu sehen was da so geht 
Der Stromverbrauch geht da doch gut hoch.


----------



## blautemple (14. Dezember 2017)

Mach dem Speicher mal Beine, die Karte verhungert doch an der Bandbreite


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Dezember 2017)

hehe 


blautemple schrieb:


> Mach dem Speicher mal Beine, die Karte verhungert doch an der Bandbreite



Ist mir jetzt nur um den lustigen Verbrauch von 450 watt gegangen.
Normalerweise betreibe ich die Karte undervoltet und nur mit +100 auf dem Speicher.
Maximal bekomme ich den Speicher ca. auf + 470.


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2017)

Zockt eigentlich jemand von euch Destiny 2? Das Game reagiert echt allergisch auf mein bis Dato stabiles undervolting setting. Musste deutlich den Takt runterfahren damit das Game nicht abstürzt. Bin bei dem Game bei rund 1730MHz gelandet bei 0.825V. Alle anderen Games waren stabil mit den Settings in meiner Signatur. Entweder es liegt am Game oder beim neuesten Treiber? Die Karte muss richtig ackern  bei dem Game @ 4K.


----------



## Palmdale (16. Dezember 2017)

Is ja bissl Engine spezifisch, wie Shader etc ausgelastet werden. Siehe auch anno 2070, dass die meiste Hitze entstehen lässt.

Aber nein, destiny ist nicht meins. Wäre es nicht besser, die Voltage zu erhöhen und die Karte für dieses Spiel dann auf Standard laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2017)

Aktuell läuft das Game (Destiny 2) mit ~1730/5900MHz mit 0.825V, dies ist dennoch in etwa Custom Design Niveau.
Wenn man sich hier mal zB anschaut, dass die FE, welche mit geringerem Takt als meine Karte läuft und zusätzlich ohne Speicher OC läuft (in Games), aber dennoch nicht sooo weit entfernt ist von einem sehr sehr schnellem Custom Design, dann vermute ich mal, dass meine Karte mit jetzigen Settings in etwa auf dem Niveau einer Asus Strix ist in etwa. EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW 3 Elite im Test - ComputerBase
Wegen den wenigen Prozentpunkten Unterschied will ich nicht unbedingt die Spannung hochjagen. Mein Speicher OC bügelt den Taktverlust (GPU Boost-Takt) gegenüber einer zB Asus Strix wieder wett.

Edit: Sry nehme alles zurück, zumindest teilweise. Hab später noch gesehen, dass mein Profil nicht auf 0.825V eingestellt war, sondern 0.8V.
Dennoch musste ich mit dem GPU Takt minimal zurück rudern, es laufen nun 1759/6000 stabil mit 0.825V und max 60°C bei knapp über 1500RPM Lüfterspeed.
GPU Power max 88% aber im Schnitt so 70% eventuell minimal weniger. Bei 70% wären es 175W Verbrauch, geht eigentlich.


----------



## MiezeMatze (31. März 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich für den Shunt Mod ( z.B. der8auer)  eine Alternative zum Liquid Metal?
Korrodiert Silberlack ähnlich wie die Wärmeleitpasten (z.B. Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut)?
Jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? 

Zur INFO:
Mein Resume nach 1 Jahr! (Shunt Mod)
1. Nach ein paar Monaten muss man neu auftragen weil das TDP wieder steigt! (das Zeug trocknet auch lagsam) 
2. Auch mit (wenig)Thermal Grizzly korrodieren die Lötstellen.
Bei mir fiel einer der 3 shunts nach genau einem Jahr ab! 
3. Ich habe ihn einfach wieder angelötet ^^ Die Karte läuft wieder ganz normal ohne Fehler! 

Halt (erstmal) ohne die Mod...

mfg


----------



## chaotium (1. April 2018)

Ich hab heute dazu ein älteres Video vom Roman gibt zum Them Shunt Mod und abgefallene Shunts.
Muss wohl ein bestimmtes Flüssigmetal sein dass es die Lötstelle angreift.


----------



## EyRaptor (1. April 2018)

Wenn du genau diese Shunts (also 3neue) direkt auf die alten bereits vorhandenen Shunts lötest, dann hat das quasi den gleichen Effekt
Resistenz halbiert sich -> Karte denkt wieder sie würde weniger power brauchen.
Sollte auch noch nicht ausreichen um die Karte in den Safemode zu bringen.


----------



## MiezeMatze (1. April 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute dazu ein älteres Video vom Roman gibt zum Them Shunt Mod und abgefallene Shunts.
> Muss wohl ein bestimmtes Flüssigmetal sein dass es die Lötstelle angreift.



Wie ich sagte... der Roman erzählt was vom Pferd denn ich habe auch seine Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut benutzt UND es nur ganz sauber oben drauf...nichts seitlich. 
Trotzdem greift auch diese über längere Zeit die komplette Lötstelle an.

Hat knapp 10 Moante gehalten...letzte woche hatte ich nur noch 2/3 Spannung und die Karte taktete mit 1000Mhz.
Zum glück hab ich gleich reagiert...der shunt war augenscheinlich nur 1seitig ab. Bei der Montage merkre ich dass er nur noch durch das Liquid einseitig dranklebte.

Wie gesagt gelötet jetzt läufts 100%

PS: Und wo bekommich solche minishunts?
      Bzw. Ein Silberlackstift (zum Schaltkreise malen tuts nicht?)...da trocknet auch der Lack und soll dennoch leiten.
               Das ist bei dem Conductonaut nämlich auf Dauer auch rückläufig


----------



## MiezeMatze (1. April 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Wenn du genau diese Shunts (also 3neue) direkt auf die alten bereits vorhandenen Shunts lötest, dann hat das quasi den gleichen Effekt
> Resistenz halbiert sich -> Karte denkt wieder sie würde weniger power brauchen.
> Sollte auch noch nicht ausreichen um die Karte in den Safemode zu bringen.



Wo gibts denn geau diese shunts? hab schon 5MO gesucht oder auch 10MO....finde aber nichts das SO aussieht wie die.

Hast du´s so gemacht?


----------



## EyRaptor (1. April 2018)

0,005R, 0,005Ohm Mess-Widerstand,2512 2Watt,1% 75ppm,WW25NR005FTL,100 St=14,98€  | eBay
ich hab die gefunden. Die sehen so aus wie die auf meiner Karte, auch 0,005 Ohm. Werde ich vllt irgendwann machen, danach hab ich eben 97 shunts übrig  .
Selber gemacht hab ich es noch nicht, hab dafür das xoc bios. Aber ich hab einen extreme overclocker darüber sprechen hören als alternative zu Liquidmetal.

Hab auch ein gutes Video dazu gefunden.
YouTube

Edit: hab die Shunts auch mit 20 Stück pro Verkaufseinheit gefunden^^.


----------



## chaotium (1. April 2018)

Meine 1080Ti FE zieht auch schonmal über 300W aus der Dose


----------



## EyRaptor (1. April 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Meine 1080Ti FE zieht auch schonmal über 300W aus der Dose



Mit dem FE Kühler oder Custom  ?
Wenn FE dann gz, wenn Custom muss da ja noch meht gehen^^.


----------



## chaotium (1. April 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mit dem FE Kühler oder Custom  ?
> Wenn FE dann gz, wenn Custom muss da ja noch meht gehen^^.




gz?
Die Karte wird mit nehm Wakü Block gekühlt, dahinter hängen 4x480er Radies.
Ich nenn mein Kärtchen 2 GHz Edition


----------



## MiezeMatze (2. April 2018)

Ich hatte meine FE auch mit ner potenten Wakü  (30 Grad) ausgestattet. 
Hat sich für mich aber nicht wirklich gelohnt... ist mir auch zu viel Geddöns drumrum.

Jetzt hat sie einen Accelero Xtreme III drauf und auch top temperarturen (45-50 G).
Und für den OC is das echt Wurst

PS: Thx für den Link


----------



## Wolfgang75 (2. April 2018)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sie einen Accelero Xtreme III drauf und auch top temperarturen (45-50 G).



Unter Last?


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. April 2018)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Unter Last?


Ja. Wobei ich die Heatkillerspiele wie Mass Effek A. oder Witcher3 jetzt nicht so lang getestet habe.
Dafür WoTanks 1.0 auf ultra 8h  und Assasins Creed Origins sowie Far Cry5  so ca. 3h am Stück. 

Ich schätze mal das es bei den anderen 2 bestimmt auf Dauer 5-6 Grad mehr sind.
Und im Sommer wirds nochmal mehr sein.
Aber der Accelero ist wirklich ein mortz Kerle mit dicken Kupfer Pipes...der ist schon ganz oben bei den Custom-Luftkühlern. Er ist halt hässlich^^


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. April 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> 0,005R, 0,005Ohm Mess-Widerstand,2512 2Watt,1% 75ppm,WW25NR005FTL,100 St=14,98€  | eBay
> ich hab die gefunden. Die sehen so aus wie die auf meiner Karte, auch 0,005 Ohm. Werde ich vllt irgendwann machen, danach hab ich eben 97 shunts übrig  .
> Selber gemacht hab ich es noch nicht, hab dafür das xoc bios. Aber ich hab einen extreme overclocker darüber sprechen hören als alternative zu Liquidmetal.
> 
> ...



Thx für die Info.
Zu den Widerständen. 
In den OC Foren Wird dem Liquid Mod ein Widerstand von 0,002 bis 0,003 nachgesagt.
Dann würden ja zwei 0,005Ohm = 0,0025 ganz gut hinkommen.

Oder doch zur Sicherheit 0.006er?

Wenn der Widerstand zu niedrig wird geht die Karte ja in den Safemode ist kar...aber ganz abgesehn davon sollte der Widerstand ja auch nicht so viel niedriger sein als eben mit Liquid.
Das Ding soll ja noch n bissel halten.

Gibts die 20er auch über Ebay?

Die Karte verkauf ich diesemal eh nicht wenn die neue Generation kommt und ich upgrade.
Werde sie als Notfallkarte behalten.


----------



## MiezeMatze (11. April 2018)

So.
Funktioniert!

Shuntmod ohne Liquid Metal! 
[Nach Reperatur durch Korrosion von Thermal Liquid Conductonaut! _thx an der8auer ...nein das korrodiert nicht  is klar  ]

2 mal einen 6M0 shunt  auf die 5M0 shunts geklebt. (Heißkleber oder halt Hochtemperatursilikon_schwarz)
1mal auf den abgefallenen Bereich einen 4MO gelötet (da hatte ich vorher den 5MO festgelötet der abgefallen war durch die starke Korrosion des Thermal Liquid Conductonaut!)

Die Karte lässt sich - was ja klar war genauso übertackten wie mit dem Liquid... 2050/6055 in meinem Fall. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. TDP bei ca 50%

PS: der eine Shunt ist so *hässlich* vertikal mit Draht gelötet weil ich durch die Enge dort nicht sauber anlöten konnte... war mir zu gefährlich.
      Macht aber überhaupt keinen Unterschied! Man könnte auch alle 3 so löten und dann isolieren.
PPS: 2x 5MO shunts sind zu niedrig = Safemode. 
        Wer auf nummer sicher gehn will nimmt 6MO bzw. 7MO+...


----------



## Mysterion (22. Mai 2018)

Hat noch jemand die (Gigabyte) Aorus 1080 Ti Extreme Edition und beobachtet reproduzierbare Game Crashes, wenn der OC-Mode über das Aorus Tool verwendet wird?

Sobald die Karte voll ausgelastet wird (4K, Max. Detail), fliege ich aus dem Spiel mit einer Fehlermeldung. Ich konnte das in jedem Spiel beobachten: Prey, Dishonored 2, Elex, Far Cry 5, GTA V.

DDU habe ich schon im abgesicherten Modus laufen lassen und alles neu installiert, der Fehler tritt aber weiterhin auf.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2018)

Naja dann verträgt die Karte den Takt wohl nicht mit den Einstellungen die das Tool anlegt. Hast du wohl einen schlechten Chip erwischt.


----------



## RtZk (22. Mai 2018)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand die (Gigabyte) Aorus 1080 Ti Extreme Edition und beobachtet reproduzierbare Game Crashes, wenn der OC-Mode über das Aorus Tool verwendet wird?
> 
> Sobald die Karte voll ausgelastet wird (4K, Max. Detail), fliege ich aus dem Spiel mit einer Fehlermeldung. Ich konnte das in jedem Spiel beobachten: Prey, Dishonored 2, Elex, Far Cry 5, GTA V.
> 
> DDU habe ich schon im abgesicherten Modus laufen lassen und alles neu installiert, der Fehler tritt aber weiterhin auf.



Wie Gurdi schon geschrieben hat, die Karte macht den Takt schlicht nicht mit. Könnte sogar ein Garantiefall sein, da Gigabyte den Takt glaube ich sogar garantiert.


----------



## Mysterion (22. Mai 2018)

Besten Dank für die Antworten, dann ist das wohl ein RMA-Fall.

Offenbar brechen die wahnwitzigen +20 MHz GPU der Karte offenbar das Genick.

Ich hab' auch schon probiert, den GPU-Takt auf Standardwerten zu lassen und dafür nur den VRAM-Takt auf das "OC-Mode" Maß anzuheben, da wird die Karte aber auch sporadisch instabil.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2018)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Antworten, dann ist das wohl ein RMA-Fall.
> 
> Offenbar brechen die wahnwitzigen +20 MHz GPU der Karte offenbar das Genick.
> 
> Ich hab' auch schon probiert, den GPU-Takt auf Standardwerten zu lassen und dafür nur den VRAM-Takt auf das "OC-Mode" Maß anzuheben, da wird die Karte aber auch sporadisch instabil.



Seltsam das beides so schlecht Übertaktbar ist.


----------



## Mysterion (22. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Seltsam das beides so schlecht Übertaktbar ist.



Kein Plan, vielleicht läuft der Chip auch im "Gaming-Mode" nicht stabil, der Speicher sollte das eigentlich wegstecken.

Das Netz ist auch voll von diesem Problem, nachgereichte BIOS-Updates haben nichts gebracht.

Schade, dass die 1080 Extreme im OC-Mode so unkompliziert lief und die 1080 Ti daran scheitert.


----------



## Neo84x (24. Mai 2018)

Ist bei mir leider auch der Fall. Im OC Modus, egal welches Spiel oder Benchmark Software, stürzt nach spätestens 10 Min ab. 
Ganz extrem bei NFS Payback ( direkt nach dem Laden ) Im Gaming Modus hatte ich bisher kaum Abstürze. 
Ich habe es vorhin mal mit dem Spiel LS17 in ( 4k Max Einstellungen ) versucht. Resultat lautet nach 10Min der Absturz.

Daten zum Zeitpunkt des Absturz:
GPU Core:2025Mhz
GPU Memory:1431Mhz
GPU temp:76 Grad
Fan Speed:67%
GPU Load 99%
VDDC:1.0430 V

Mein System:
-Intel i7 7700K Prozessor
-MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail
-Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AORUS Xtreme Edition
-16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15-17-17-35 Dual Kit
-BeQuiet PC Netzteil Power Zone CM 750W ATX 80PLUS® Bronze


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

Die GPU taktet im OC Mode auf über 2ghz? Das habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen^^. 
Der Chip scheint recht gut zu sein und boosted ungewöhnlich hoch, stelle vielleicht mal das PT höher.


----------



## Neo84x (24. Mai 2018)

Ja, die GPU taktet direkt nach Spielstart auf satte 2037 Mhz und pendelt sich dann nach ein paar Minuten bei 2025 Mhz ein. Kann ich denn im OC Modus separat das PWL  bzw. Power Target erhöhen?


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

Neo84x schrieb:


> Ja, die GPU taktet direkt nach Spielstart auf satte 2037 Mhz und pendelt sich dann nach ein paar Minuten bei 2025 Mhz ein. Kann ich denn im OC Modus separat das PWL erhöhen?



Geh mal in den "Professional Mode" da dürftest du das PT einstellen können, ohne den OC Mode rauszunehmen, aber nicht übertreiben, die Xtreme geht auf über 380 Watt (350 Watt können sich viele 1080 Ti nehmen) und das schafft ein Luftkühler nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Mysterion (24. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die GPU taktet im OC Mode auf über 2ghz? Das habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen^^.
> Der Chip scheint recht gut zu sein und boosted ungewöhnlich hoch, stelle vielleicht mal das PT höher.



Bei meiner Karte boostet der Chip kalt bis auf 2063 MHz, unter Last sind's 1987 - 2012 MHz.

Ein höheres Power Target hat das Problem leider nicht gelöst.


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Bei meiner Karte boostet der Chip kalt bis auf 2063 MHz, unter Last sind's 1987 - 2012 MHz.
> 
> Ein höheres Power Target hat das Problem leider nicht gelöst.



Spannung mal testweise erhöht?


----------



## Mysterion (24. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Spannung mal testweise erhöht?



Auch, kein Effekt auf das Absturzverhalten.


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Auch, kein Effekt auf das Absturzverhalten.



Dann bleibt dir eben nur die Karte auf Garantie einzuschicken, aber mich würde wirklich mal interessieren warum die GPU so hoch boosted, obwohl sie es offensichtlich gar nicht kann und den OC Mode müsste sie eigentlich wirklich stabil schaffen, da es der Hersteller so angibt.


----------



## Neo84x (24. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Geh mal in den "Professional Mode" da dürftest du das PT einstellen können, ohne den OC Mode rauszunehmen, aber nicht übertreiben, die Xtreme geht auf über 380 Watt (350 Watt können sich viele 1080 Ti nehmen) und das schafft ein Luftkühler nicht mehr wirklich.



Ich habe nun die Daten vom OC Modus übernommen in den Pro-Modus sowie das PT erstmal auf 125% und ca. 15Min LS17 laufen lassen. Bisher kein Absturz und der GPU Core Takt pendelte sich bei 2025 Mhz ein.

GPU temp:70 Grad
Fan Speed:76% 2190 prm
VDDC:1.0430 V


----------



## Neo84x (24. Mai 2018)

Ich habe nun ne ganze Zeit ein wenig mit dem Aorus Tool (Software) gearbeitet und verschiedene Einstellungen getestet.(NFS Payback) 
Mein persönliches Fazit ist, dass das Tool nicht zu gebrauchen ist und man nicht ohne den Gebrauch vom MSI Afterburner die Karte In einen stabilen  "OC Modus" bringen kann. Die Aorus Software sollte der Karte Feuer geben, was aber nicht passiert! Denn die Karte(GPU) stürzt ständig ab. Das sollte nicht passieren bei einer Karte, wo der OC Modus per Software des Kartenherstellers angeboten und als stabil lauffähig angepriesen wird. 
Man kann in der Aorus Software natürlich sämtliches anpassen, aber für einen User der sich nicht damit beschäftigen möchte, ausser eine Auswahl zu treffen zwischen 3 verschiedenen Modis (OC,Gaming und Normal) ist das wirklich seitens Gigabyte eine Frechheit. Man beachte auch den Preis der Karte, denn da erwartet man dass alles funktioniert!

Anscheind lässt sich keine "RMA" durchbringen für die Karte, so lange sie im "Normalen" Modus durchläuft ohne Probleme!


----------



## Mysterion (24. Mai 2018)

Neo84x schrieb:


> Ich habe nun ne ganze Zeit ein wenig mit dem Aorus Tool (Software) gearbeitet und verschiedene Einstellungen getestet.(NFS Payback)
> Mein persönliches Fazit ist, dass das Tool nicht zu gebrauchen ist und man nicht ohne den Gebrauch vom MSI Afterburner die Karte In einen stabilen  "OC Modus" bringen kann. Die Aorus Software sollte der Karte Feuer geben, was aber nicht passiert! Denn die Karte(GPU) stürzt ständig ab. Das sollte nicht passieren bei einer Karte, wo der OC Modus per Software des Kartenherstellers angeboten und als stabil lauffähig angepriesen wird.
> Man kann in der Aorus Software natürlich sämtliches anpassen, aber für einen User der sich nicht damit beschäftigen möchte, ausser eine Auswahl zu treffen zwischen 3 verschiedenen Modis (OC,Gaming und Normal) ist das wirklich seitens Gigabyte eine Frechheit. Man beachte auch den Preis der Karte, denn da erwartet man dass alles funktioniert!
> 
> Anscheind lässt sich keine "RMA" durchbringen für die Karte, so lange sie im "Normalen" Modus durchläuft ohne Probleme!



Ich habe das dem freundlichen Alternate-Mitarbeiter genau geschildert und man hat mir gesagt, dass das natürlich ein Reklamationsgrund ist.

Einziger Nachteil ist, dass die das über den Hersteller abwickeln und ich einige Wochen auf einen Austausch warten muss.


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

Servus Zusammen in dieser Abteilung 
Nachdem ja langsam die Preise für die 1080ti wieder runter gehen, gehe ich mit mir schwanger, ob ich nicht mal doch noch eine 1080ti kaufen sollte, wäre meine Allererste in dieser Leistungsklasse.
Darüber hinaus würde ich gerne einen black-white build machen wollen und daher die Frage, ob die KFA² aus euren persönlichen Erfahrungen heraus was taugt, unabhängig mal von allen durchgelesenen Tests + dass es meinethalben auch bessere gibt:
KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 Ti EXOC White Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Merci für ein Feedback!


----------



## Neo84x (24. Mai 2018)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Ich habe das dem freundlichen Alternate-Mitarbeiter genau geschildert und man hat mir gesagt, dass das natürlich ein Reklamationsgrund ist.
> 
> Einziger Nachteil ist, dass die das über den Hersteller abwickeln und ich einige Wochen auf einen Austausch warten muss.



Dann dir viel Glück und die Prozedur bei dir ist ja nicht ganz so kompliziert 
Bei Mindfactory muss ich mich erst an Gigabyte wenden, um mir von denen die bestätigung geben zu lassen, dass es ein Fehler von denen ist. Erst danach steht dem schnellen Austausch seitens MF nichts im Wege. 
Würde ich die Karte jetzt so dahin schicken, würde die Reperatur mehrere Wochen dauern und es besteht sogar die Aussicht auf keine Verbesserung.


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen in dieser Abteilung
> Nachdem ja langsam die Preise für die 1080ti wieder runter gehen, gehe ich mit mir schwanger, ob ich nicht mal doch noch eine 1080ti kaufen sollte, wäre meine Allererste in dieser Leistungsklasse.
> Darüber hinaus würde ich gerne einen black-white build machen wollen und daher die Frage, ob die KFA² aus euren persönlichen Erfahrungen heraus was taugt, unabhängig mal von allen durchgelesenen Tests + dass es meinethalben auch bessere gibt:
> KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 Ti EXOC White Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Ich hatte die schwarze Variante und kann dir nur absolut von abraten, der Kühler ist schlicht viel zu schwach für eine 1080 Ti, bedeutet mit 250 Watt TDP überschreitet sie die 80° C, was eben dazu führt das der Boost in den Keller geht. 
Würde sich nur lohnen, wenn du das Referenz PCB brauchst (Wakü, aftermarket Kühler), ist normalerweise auch immer eine der günstigsten 1080 Ti gewesen und viele Karten mit Referenz PCB gibt es ja nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

Merci RtZk, so was schreibt natürlich kaum einer bei mf oder sonstwo.
Schade...


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Mai 2018)

Wenn du auf keinen Fall selbst Hand anlegen willst, sprich der Originalkühler benutzt werden soll, würde ich dir raten die Gaming X von MSI (879€) oder die Strix von Asus (888€) zu nehmen.
Falls nicht, nimm die günstigste die du kriegen kannst, z.B. die Zotac Mini (737€) oder die iChill X3 von INNO3D (748€) und schnall dir was eigenes drauf. Der Arctic Accelero Xtreme III (44€) reicht da völlig.
Dann weißt du was du hast und du bleibst mit rund 782€ auch am leisesten UND günstigsten.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2018)

Nur dass man bei Zotac dann nur noch 2 Jahre Garantie hat und bei Inno garkeine mehr.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Mai 2018)

Kommt drauf an, Caseking gibt 2 Jahre auf Inno Karten nach Kühlerwechsel.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2018)

Caseking gibt ne Garantie?


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Mai 2018)

Du hast mich zum grübeln gebracht, daher hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut, das Ganze gilt tatsächlich nur für von Caseking selbst umgebauten Grafikkarten.


----------

